# 

## mieczotronix

Preev odważnym ruchem się wyświetlił i w sumie to fajna inicjatywa, żeby gęba była prawdziwa zamiast tych wszystkich miśków i laleczek.
Kto się jeszcze zapisze do klubu?
Oczywiście od początku zapisani są: 
slaw
rydzu
godzilla 
i jeszcze parę innych osób, których nie mam czasu teraz znaleźć... ale napewno się zgłoszą

----------


## Cyryl22

No problem .... Mieczu....   :Wink2:

----------


## mieczotronix

cyryl ...ta gęba to miała być prawdziwa, ale i własna...
Pan, Panie Lwie ma już przecież kilka domów, po co budować kolejne?

----------


## Cyryl22

OK

----------


## ziaba

Wpisuj mnie tam na liste. A co bede mrugać wyłupiasto   :big grin:

----------


## kroyena

Mieczu nie dość, żeś ostatnio wyrósł, toś jeszcze wypikniał.   :ohmy:  
chocia zarostu trochę zostało.   :Roll:

----------


## Bard13

A ja i tak na rysunku wyglądam lepiej niż w rzeczywistości.
Po co dzieci straszyć...

----------


## mieczotronix

> Mieczu nie dość, żeś ostatnio wyrósł, toś jeszcze wypikniał.   
> chocia zarostu trochę zostało.


ja się wyretuszowałem, nie będę się przecież pokazywał bez makijażu

----------


## preev

a ja tam bez makijażu, nieogolony, nieuczesany   :oops:  
ale za to jaki naturalny    :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## mieczotronix

o! jeszcze oorbus się zgębował !

ziaba, 

prawdziwe dawaj, prawdziwe, a nie Billa Gatesa

----------


## slaw

Marcenka też ma buźkę. Prawie od początku kiedy się pojawiła na forum. I to chyba jako jedyna przedstawicielka płci pięknej ?

----------


## mieczotronix

no tak, 
szukałem jej wczoraj pół godziny, bo pamiętałem zdjęcie, a nie pamiętałem pseudonimu, nie miałem czasu szukać dłużej, 
dzięki sław

oto marcenka

----------


## Kasiorek

i ja przestałam być elfem,tylko zdjęcie jakieś duże mi się wkleiło ,próbowałam zmienić ale bez efektu  :cry:

----------


## Redakcja

NAGRODA dla kolejnych odważnych - prosimy slawa, rydzu i Kasiorka o adres. Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## Olka

i moja gęba 

Fajny pomysł z tymi zdjęciami

Popieram

----------


## Redakcja

Olka - prosimy o adres.

----------


## ziaba

Bill Gates...  :big grin:

----------


## robert skitek

no to i ja sobie przylepiam gębę.... :smile:

----------


## Olka

ale super

niektórych z Was wyobrażałam sobie zupełnie inaczej

Fajni jesteście 

Dalej, dalej dawać gęby

----------


## mieczotronix

ale fajnie!

kasiorek, zmniejszyłęm cię, ściągnij sobie swoją fotkę stąd i jak ci się spodoba, to podmień

----------


## mieczotronix

> Bill Gates...


no, o to chodziło, bardzo fajne zdjęcie, przynajmniej mi się już teraz z BG nie kojarzysz

----------


## osowa

No jak wszyscy to wszyscy   :Wink2: 
Dołączam do czcigodnego grona 
Buziaczki

----------


## Redakcja

Nagrody dla kolejnych śmiałków - prosimy o adresy. Forum z gębami? - bardzo nam się ten pomysł podoba.

----------


## ziaba

Zaczyna się wątek oooooooooszszszsz  :oops:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


dalej . dalej...kto  nie ma NIC do ukrycia ????

----------


## Rav

Oki.
Proszę bardzo.



Niniejszym czuję się zapisany do klubu   :big grin:  
Super pomysł...   :big grin:

----------


## mieczotronix

Osowa, rav, bardzo fajnie!
Teraz to się dopiero rodzinnie zrobiło!

----------


## marika.s

jak mam wstawić zdjecie to sie Wam pokaze....jestem tutaj od dzisiaj...wiec sie jeszcze troche gubie  :smile:  Więc?  :smile:

----------


## robert skitek

Marika, najedz u gory na "profil" i na samym dole wklej linka do zdjecia

----------


## pawelko

Ale czad!!! Lecę, pędzę po jakieś zdjęcie...

----------


## Ew-ka

A niech Wam będzie 

*Oto ja Ew-ka *

----------


## marika.s

> Marika, najedz u gory na "profil" i na samym dole wklej linka do zdjecia


Hmmm problem w tym ze tak robiłam...ale zdjecia mam na dysku...z dysku tez moge dodac?

----------


## robert skitek

> Hmmm problem w tym ze tak robiłam...ale zdjecia mam na dysku...z dysku tez moge dodac?


hmmm, z tego co wiem to sie nie da, ale moze ktos inny potrafi...
czekamy

----------


## osowa

> A niech Wam będzie 
> 
> *Ota ja Ew-ka *



Jejku Ewuniu - jesteś śliczną kobietką !!! czemu nie wrzucisz fotki na emblemat ?

----------

Ja daję Gębunię, gębusieczkę moją kochaną, słodziutką - to moja Niunia, ale wszyscy mówią że jest do mnie podobna, w każdym razie te błękitne oczy  :oops:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Jejku Ewuniu - jesteś śliczną kobietką !!! czemu nie wrzucisz fotki na emblemat ?


mówisz - masz  

A to dla Ciebie buziole

----------


## Maxtorka

Super pomysł !!!
Ale jesteście fajni   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Niech ta akcja będzie dożywotnia . Chętnie się tu " wkleję " ale najpierw muszę założyć jakiś fotoalbum .

Pozdrawiam pionierów - Maxtorka

----------


## RYDZU

Ojejku!

No to się melduję!
Ale się narobiło - tyle twarzy znanych "z pisania"

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Ew-ka

forumowicze - pokażcie sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To jest super zabawa   :Lol:  

Kroyena - dawaj gębę ( swoją - oczywiście ) pośmiejemy się   :Wink2:

----------


## RYDZU

> forumowicze - pokażcie sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> To jest super zabawa   
> 
> Kroyena - dawaj gębę ( swoją - oczywiście ) pośmiejemy się



No własnie! 
Kroyena - dawaj "gębę" na forum  :smile: 

Stańmy się znani i rozpoznawalni.

pozdrawiam

----------

Kroyena!Kroyena!Kroyena!

----------


## ziaba

Kroyena chyba sobie coś rwie..  

Kroyena ..łączymy się z Tobą w cierpieniu.

----------


## preev

> Kroyena chyba sobie coś rwie..  
> 
> Kroyena ..łączymy się z Tobą w cierpieniu.


a może właśnie nie ma sobie co rwać   :Lol:  

KROYENA, KROYENA, KROYENA ukaż się   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## preev

> Napisał robert skitek
> 
> Marika, najedz u gory na "profil" i na samym dole wklej linka do zdjecia
> 
> 
> Hmmm problem w tym ze tak robiłam...ale zdjecia mam na dysku...z dysku tez moge dodac?


załóż fotoalbum na onecie, tam wrzuć zdjęcie z dysku, a potem wklej link w profil i gotowe   :Wink2:

----------


## AgnesK

Cholerka, moja glizda jest niezniszczalna...  :big grin:  Muszę moooocno pomyśleć jak ją wygonić i zastąpic własną gębą.  :big grin:  Choroba.... może mi się uda?

Ale fajnie  :big grin:

----------


## AgnesK

I widzicie co mi wyszło?????????  :Roll:  RATUNKUUUUUUU
(a to tylko moje dziecię...ino jakieś duże i coś boczkiem...)  :ohmy:

----------


## AgnesK

To moja cudna córcia była. Raz jeszcze, bo zaraz zmienię.  :big grin:  Już wiem jak.  :big grin:

----------


## AgnesK

Teraz musi się udać...

----------


## osowa

No proszę , jednak się udało   :Wink2:  
śliczna ta niebieskojęzyczna glizdeczka , a mamusia ? ! hohohoho ....
Aguś można prosić Twoje powiększenie ?

----------


## AgnesK

Robię co mogę, pot z czoła ocieram, ale odsiecz w drodze.  :big grin:  Ziaba z paniem Ziabem dzielnie pomagają w dziele.  :big grin:  To się musi udać.  :big grin:

----------


## ziaba

Ciungamy we wsze strony..zaraz za chwileczkę..
Prosimy o werble i fanfary.
wstrzymać oddech.......

----------


## EDZIA

tratataaaaaaaaaaamm!!!!, już   :ohmy:  .......bo trudno tak trwać na wstrzymanym oddechu  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## ckwadrat

No to i ja sobie przyprawiam gębę. Lepszej nie mam  :big tongue: .

----------


## AgnesK

Dzięki Ziabie i Ziabowi za pomoc.  :big grin:  Udało się? Powinno.

----------


## preev

hurra, *AgnesK* widać Cię   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
witamy w klubie gęb (r. męski) i buziek (r. żeński)   :big grin:

----------


## brzuzens

Tadam  :smile: 
Dziś skończyłem roczek (na forum), więc i zdjęcie mam malutkie  :smile: 

pzdr.
Brzuzens

----------


## robert skitek

preev - chyba musisz zmienic nazewnictwo - bo to *gęba* tu wyzej to nie jest (a w koncu facet)

----------


## Aga J.G

Dzisiaj cały dzień w pracy i jetsem trochę do tyłu i już nadrabiam zaległości  :smile:  To moja gęba wraz z moją młodszą córką  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Tadam 
> Dziś skończyłem roczek (na forum), więc i zdjęcie mam malutkie 
> 
> pzdr.
> Brzuzens



 Chciałem zamówić dla żony tort urodzinowy. 
- Ile świeczek? 
- 26, jak zwykle. 

najlepszego na Forum i na budowie   :Lol:

----------


## Sławek Agi J.G

A to mój mąż  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## oorbus

no , moją fasade jusz znacie  :Lol:  

a teraz jeszcze jedna :



pozdrawiam

P.S.

Ziabko ty moja.....  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Orbuś łał Twoja maszyna  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Ale mi się ten pomysł z gębami spodobał  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

*oorbus*  ale masz maszynę !!!!!! daj się karnąć ?  :Wink2:

----------


## ckwadrat

Oorbus - maszyna pierwsza klasa!

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Miodzio motorbike  :wink:

----------


## Maluszek

Ależ fajnie Was zobaczyć  :big grin:  
*Mieczu* miałeś super pomysł  :big grin:  Tylko ja nie mam żdanej stronki coby zdjątko wkleić.

----------


## oorbus

ale miało być o gębach...  :oops:

----------


## ckwadrat

Maluszek - wysylaj mi mailem to ja Ci wkleje i podam linka.

----------

Maluszek

Kliknij Onet.pl - Foto - Albumy i załóż sobie szybciutko albumik, do którego powklejasz jakieś fotki z Twojego kompa.Potem przy którymś ze zdjęć w albumie , które chcesz wkleić kliknij właściwości - będziesz już miała adres http:/ ..........
A powyższy adresik wpisujesz sobie pod swoim profilem, na końcu .pozdrowionka.
ale miło zobaczyć Wasze gęby, gębuchny i buziaczki  :big grin:

----------


## Maluszek

Postaram się szybciutko założyć albumik.

*ckwadrat* - jakoś dziwnie się zmieniłeś od ostatniego spotkania  :big grin:

----------


## ckwadrat

Maluszek, miały być gęby to są   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

a ja nie oddam swojego bobaska... a jak kto ciekaw jak wygladam to na mojej stronce mozna wielokrotnie mnie zobaczyc

----------


## Aga J.G

Maksiu ale to nie to samo  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Maluszku czekamy  :smile:

----------


## Artur69

No to i ja dołšczam mš facyjatę do grona forumowych gęb

----------


## Aga J.G

:Lol:

----------

Pozdrawiam Rybnik, Żory, Jastrzębie i cały ROW

----------


## AgnesK

> A to mój mąż   
> Pozdrawiam Aga.



Jezusie...*Sławku* drogi  :ohmy:   A takim łagodnym człowiek być się zdawałeś....  :Roll:  

*Redakcjo* droga, wnioskuję o nagrodę specjalną dla Ziaby za nakłanianie Forumowiczek i Forumowiczów do umieszczania gąb swych. Zaiste przysłużyła się wydajnie kobiecina w tej materii, co pewnie nie tylko ja potwierdzę.  :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

a co mi tam - nie mam sie czego wstydzic  :Lol:  w koncu na wyglad trzeba sobie zapracowac he he he choc teraz troszke inaczej wygladam - w koncu o rok starzej  :sad:

----------


## Aga J.G

Aga on spokojny spiewa sobie   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

A nie masz *Jareko*, nie masz.  :Wink2:  Zresztą.. Ciebie już dawno wszystkie kobitki na forum wyśledziły...  :oops:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Preev odważnym ruchem się wyświetlił i w sumie to fajna inicjatywa, żeby gęba była prawdziwa zamiast tych wszystkich miśków i laleczek.
> Kto się jeszcze zapisze do klubu?


Jaaa, od początku swojej "kariery" na tym forum mam swoje zdjęcie. Co prawda sprzed ładnych paru lat, ale to ja jak żywy   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Kasiorek

ale fajnie się porobiło, to miłe widzieć z kim się pisuje

----------


## brzuzens

> Co prawda sprzed ładnych paru lat, ale to ja jak żywy   
> 
> J.


Ja też sprzed ładnych paru lat  :smile:  Niedługo będzie aktualne.

Pzdr.
Brzuzens

----------


## jareko

> A nie masz *Jareko*, nie masz.  Zresztą.. Ciebie już dawno wszystkie kobitki na forum wyśledziły...


???? no no no naprawde?  :wink: 
Kurcze - w takim razie jak wroce do pracy wiecej swych fotek zamieszcze - a kilka jest calkiem calkiem  :wink: 
 :sad:  ale wtedy szczyl bylem  :wink:  tak z 18 a moze i 20 mialem

Kasiorek - jasne ze fajnie wiedziec z kim i gdzie   :Lol:   :wink:

----------


## MALINKA

I ja coś dorzucę. Tylko mam problem z wielkością tego zdjęcia. Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc to zmniejszyć??? A właściwie zlikwidować tę białą ramkę  :oops:   :oops:

----------


## maksiu

Malinka: moge zlikwidowac ramke  :big grin: , tylko podaj mi Malinka jakiego maila na ktory mam ci wyslac obrobiony obrazek

----------


## AgnesK

No *Malinka*, popraw bo Cię Redakcja skarci, jako i mnie skarciła była.  :Wink2:  Miło Cię poznać.  :big grin:  

*Jareko*, może to przysłowie o winie to i do facetów się odnosi?  :Wink2:  Poza tym, ile Ty możesz mieć lat? 25? No góra 30.  :Wink2:  (ale Vaseline intensiv care....  :oops:  )

----------


## MALINKA

*maksiu* Ty zawsze wiesz kiedy się pojawić  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Feft

No to ja też.  :smile:

----------


## robert skitek

czesc Feft  :smile:  fajne zdjątko.... tak to Cie jeszcze nie widzialem...

----------


## pawelko

To i ja się z gębą dołączam...

----------


## Feft

Cześć - tylko nie mów, że nie wiesz, że już od kilku lat jestem Alberto Tomba?  :smile:

----------


## bodzio_g

No to i ja spróbuję:

pozdro dla wszystkich odważnych

----------


## Maluszek

To i ja się ukazałam  :big grin:

----------


## Feft

Potwierdzam - to jest Bodzio.  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## brzuzens

> To i ja się ukazałam


Kucze, Maluszek... masz Bernenczyka... ja tez chce  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## Maluszek

*brzuzenus* - a mam  :big grin:  i chcę jeszcze drugiego  :big grin:

----------


## pawelko

No to teraz proponuję konkurs: kto dłużej na forum z gębą jako awatarem wytrzyma...   :Lol:

----------


## mieczotronix

kurcze, ale fajny wątek się zrobił

----------


## ckwadrat

> No to teraz proponuję konkurs: kto dłużej na forum z gębą jako awatarem wytrzyma...


Ja tam o północy przestaję straszyć   :Lol:

----------


## robert skitek

a ja zostaje, co mi tam, najwyzej nikt nie bedze mi wierzyl z powodu facjaty  :smile:

----------


## Sławek Agi J.G

Maluszek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ale fajnie  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Bodzio pozdrowienia  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## godzilla

> Preev odważnym ruchem się wyświetlił i w sumie to fajna inicjatywa, żeby gęba była prawdziwa zamiast tych wszystkich miśków i laleczek.
> Kto się jeszcze zapisze do klubu?
> Oczywiście od początku zapisani są: 
> slaw
> rydzu
> godzilla 
> i jeszcze parę innych osób, których nie mam czasu teraz znaleźć... ale napewno się zgłoszą


sorry.... godzilla korzysta z cudzego wizerunku... az taki przystojny to nie jestem  :sad:

----------


## jareko

*AgnesK*  - ja nie kobieta  :smile:  co wiecznie ma 18 lat i ciut ciut  :smile: 
Wieku swego nie kryje (28.11.2004 juz 46 koncze  :sad:  kurcze - to jakby z gorki  :sad:  ) 
Z winem to jest tak, ze im dluzej *lezakuje*   :wink:  tym lepsze (fakt) a ja na lezaku nie mialem okazji zbyt dlugo....  :wink: 
*
Mieczu* - fakt - pomysl dobry i jak widze podchwycil  :smile:  Ale jakos faktycznie zmieniles sie z lekka  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## mieczotronix

jareko, ja się zmieniłem? może teraz na budowie bardziej zapuszczony bywam, to zdjęcie jeszcze z beztroskich przedbudowlanych czasów (rok temu)
A pozatym, nigdy bym nie powiedział że masz 46 na karku! Bo ty strasznie młody duchem jesteś, ale to na zdjęciu nie widać. Albo broda cię odmładza, sam nie wiem...

----------


## jareko

No fakt Mieczu - na tej fotce taki zamyslony i o obliczu spokojnym i wygladzonym - teraz budowe widac na tobie  :wink:  ale spoko- jak zamieszkasz......... 
Nie dokoncze, gdyz jak ja zamieszkalem to po siedmiu latach sie rozszedlem  :wink:  a Tobie rysy sie wygladza  :smile:  (ale tak miedzy nami  :wink:  ten maly osobnik z napoleonka na glowie byl ladniejszy  :smile:  )
Wybaczcie - dzis mam z lekka wisielczy humor
Jejku jak milo slyszec, ze na mlodzika  :wink:  wygladam  :smile:  Niestety...... rano wstajac czuje, ze zyje  :wink: 
Tu strzyka  :wink:  tam lamie  :wink:  och  :wink:  starosc nie radosc  :wink: 
Dobra - dosc tej kokieterii  :smile: 
Powroce tu jutro (mam nadzieje) 
Dobrej nocy wszystkim zycze  :smile:  papapapaa i buziaczki  :wink:

----------


## osowa

Wszystkie buzie poszły spać ?  :Roll:  
Tylko jedna nie chce zasnąć ....aaaaa , kotki dwa .....  :Wink2:

----------


## RolandB

doooooobra   :smile:   to sem ja   :Wink2:  


pozdrawiam

----------


## YEYO

TO macie i mnie, chociaż od początku mego istnienia na Forum nigdy nie byłem anonimowy   :big grin:  Zdjęcie oficjalne, ale oryginał jak najbardziej rozrywkowy   :Lol:

----------


## Marbo

A to ja.



P.S. Po przeczytaniu tematu myślałam, że to jakiś klub całuśników się zawiązuje  :Wink2: [/list]

----------


## ziaba

Macie tak samo ? Patrzę i..i dech zapiera.
Po prostu gęba mi się śmieje z rana samego.
Ludziska...jakie Wy fajne jesteśta  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## MALINKA

*ziaba* racja. Oglądam od ranka i gęba mi się śmieje. Fajne gęby. Najlepsze że teraz to się inaczej rozmawia bo czlowiek miał w głowie jakiś wizerunek człowieka a tu całkiem inna gęba  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## kroyena

Normalnie łepidemia.   :Lol:

----------


## osowa

> Normalnie łepidemia.


A Ty co ???? Łodporniasty jakiś ?????  :Roll:   :ohmy:  Dawaj sie na wizje !!!! Nie wyłamuj z szeregów   :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

*malinka* - masz rację  :big grin:  Zawsze kojarzyłam ludzi z ich emblemacikami i teraz ciężko się przestawić ale chyba tak jest lepiej  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

No i bardzo sympatycznie i  tak rodzinnie się zrobiło.  :smile: 

P.S. A moją gębę już znacie....

----------


## kroyena

A jak długo się toto wykluwa może być z 24h?   :sad:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Nie potrafię chyba   :Confused:  
Albo za duże albo za małe.
Proszę o pomoc!

A to ja. Innego zdjęcia na razie nie mam, ale pomysł mi się spodobał, więc się odpowiednio efektownie sfotografuję   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

Witam wszystkich   :big grin:   ale nam sie krąg  znajomych powiększył   :Lol:  
*Kroyena* - nie łam sie !!!!! pokaż swoją twarz !!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## kroyena

A co ja Michał W. jestem?

----------


## Ew-ka

> A co ja Michał W. jestem?


a skąd mam wiedzieć ? przecież sie ukrywasz !!!!

----------


## Paty

A jak to zdjęcie z gębą przenieść ?
Mam swoje zdjęcie w poczcie internetowej  jako załącznik , jak je wkleić do tego tematu?
Pomocy!!!

Paty.

----------


## YEYO

No to już tylko pozostało wybory Miss Foto urządzić.   :Wink2:  Zgłaszam się na ochotnika do "JURY"

----------


## brzuzens

Wczoraj bylem malutki  a dzis z małżowinką  :smile:  I tak już zostanie  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam,
Brzuzens

----------


## BK

To i ja pokazuję swoją gębę i gębuśkę mojego syneczka  :smile:  (przepraszam za nienajlepszej jakości zdjęcie, postaram się z tym powalczyć)






> No to i ja dołšczam mš facyjatę do grona forumowych gęb


Artur - do jakiej szkoły chodziłeś? Mam wrażenie że cię znam ...
Kiedyś mieszkałam w Rybniku - pozdrówka dla całej okolicy  :smile:

----------


## nnatasza

A..... co mi tam... najwyżej urzędnik z US szybciej mnie znajdzie   :Wink2:  

W emblemacie ja z moją córeczką (2 miesiące temu).

A poniżej  jedno z moją "gorszą połową" - jeszcze bez Zośki (miesiąc przed "wykluciem"  :big grin:  ):

----------


## robert skitek

> A jak to zdjęcie z gębą przenieść ?
> Mam swoje zdjęcie w poczcie internetowej  jako załącznik , jak je wkleić do tego tematu?
> Pomocy!!!
> 
> Paty.


Paty, musisz umiescic je na stronie internetowej a nie w poczcie. jak nie masz gdzie zaloz album na onecie, wczesniej juz ktos pisal...
a potem w swoim profilu na dole wklej link
pozdrawiam

----------


## Krystian

No to jakbyście nie mieli kim dzieci postraszyć...  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## asaj

O Qrcze jacy wy fajni jesteście!!!!!!!!!!!! super  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Szkoda że ja nie mogę się pokazać bo nie mam do tego sprzętu- ani cyfrówki ani skanera i zresztą nigdy tego nie robiłam- początkująca jestem  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  

POZDRAWIAM WAS WSZYSTKICH

----------


## ~Joanka

Może i mnie się uda wstawić prawie wszystkie "gęby" w mojej rodzinie
[img][/img]

----------


## Majka

Fajnie wszyscy wyglądacie  :big grin:

----------


## RYDZU

No dobra - moją gębę znacie, ale poznajcie rodzinke w komplecie:



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lukrecja

> Postaram się szybciutko założyć albumik.
> 
> *ckwadrat* - jakoś dziwnie się zmieniłeś od ostatniego spotkania


ale masz pięknego psa!!!!!!!!!!!! co to za rasa?

----------


## emems

*Witam..

Bardzo fajuśny pomyślik z GĘBAMI

a niejako się przyzwyczaiłam do swojego emsika więc niezamierzam się z nim rozstawać

Pomysł opatentowałam... sami zobaczcie... i zaraz zmienię w nicku  *

----------


## AdaśP

Mam nadzieję, że mi się uda.
Oto moja rodzinka sprzed czterech lat,

która w marcu się powiększy o jedną osobę.

I moja córcia obecnie (z lewej) ze swoją przyjaciółką i sąsiadką zarazem.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## AdaśP

Nie udało się, co robię źle?
Ale zawsze można obejrzeć na onecie.

----------


## robert skitek

> Nie udało się, co robię źle?
> Ale zawsze można obejrzeć na onecie.


wklej to:
http://foto.onet.pl/upload/0/75/_337682_n.jpg
inaczej wklejasz cala strone

----------


## Wakmen

Ciekawy pomysł z tymi gębami choć do emblematów powinny być w miarę malutkie zdjęcia(bynajmniej tak mi się wydaje). 
A teraz zmeniłem swoją choć kto chciał to na mojej prywatnej stronie była już od dawna razem z moim bardziej rozbudowanym info.

----------


## Agacka

Jak gęba to gęba...proszę bardzo   :Lol:

----------


## ~Joanka

To jeszcze raz ja, może tym razem się uda - oto nasze gębule
[img]www.enter.net.pl/www/phantom/mix/joanka.jpg[/img]
Jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc ckwadrat

----------


## AgnesK

Jejku jak fajnie się zrobiło. Czuję się jakbym na zjeździe muratorowym była.  :big grin:  Strrrasznie sympatyczni jesteście.  :big grin:  

A ja zostawiam tu swoją gębulę i wracam w emblemacie do glizdeczki.  :big grin:  
Pozdrowienia serdeczne
Agnieszka

----------


## ckwadrat

Joanka, musisz podać adres, zaczynajac od http:

http://www.enter.net.pl/www/phantom/mix/joanka.jpg

----------


## Maluszek

Ja też wracam do swojego Maluszka bo się już za nim stęskniłam  :big grin: 
ale zostawiam swoją fotkę

----------


## osowa

Idę śladem AgnesK  , nie chcę już Was dłużej straszyć   :Wink2:  

Buziale

----------


## tom soyer

pozdrawiam sfotografowanych




Prawda ze podobny?  :big grin:

----------


## Olka

przykro mi ale musiałam się usunąć  :sad:

----------


## Maluszek

*Tom* - ale jesteś podobny do swojego emblematu  :big grin:

----------


## marcenka

jezu, korneya my wszyscy chcemy cie ujrzec  :big grin:   :big grin:  / zreszta nie sadze abys bał sie byle ...... Michała .W.     Czekamy!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## tola

*TOM* uderzajace podobieństwo, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ew-ka

*Tola*  gdzie jesteś , tj buźka ?

----------


## marcenka

TOLA, NIE UDAWAJ ,ZE JESTES ZAROBIONA  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Koniec tego dobrego   :Lol:  
Zakichany słonecznik gdzieś mi zaginął   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
Gdyby się ktoś na niego natknął, bardzo proszę o pomoc.

Buźka zostaje na stronie nr 2 a ja od chwili obecnej będę się pojawiać ze znakiem naszego domku   :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

*Ania* - szukaj słonecznika

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Szukałam Maluszku ze dwie godziny. I zniknął! Trafić na niego nie mogę   :cry:

----------


## tom soyer

> *Tom* - ale jesteś podobny do swojego emblematu


noo
on tylko ma kapelusz a ja nie  :big grin:

----------


## Maluszek

*Tom* - musisz sobie zrobić zdjątko w kapeluszu  :big grin: 
a tak a propos to bardzo miło Cię poznać  :big grin:

----------


## tola

Ew-ka, zgodnie z zyczeniem, lato tego roku.

----------


## tom soyer

> *Tom* - musisz sobie zrobić zdjątko w kapeluszu 
> a tak a propos to bardzo miło Cię poznać


milo mi bardzo, klaniam sie! 

mam jeszcze zdjecie na takiej fajnej desce z zaglem ale tam juz nie jestem taki podobny  :big grin:   :Lol:  

ojjojoj - co za watek!  :big grin: 
mieczu chyba wysle ci kubek z moim emblematem za pomysl  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

:Lol:

----------


## marcenka

TOLA, NIE UDAWAJ ,ZE JESTES ZAROBIONA  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Magdzia

> A co ja Michał W. jestem?


"Pokaż swoją twarz, pokaż ile w sobie masz!" HA HA HA!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## marcenka

TOLA DZIEKI ZA FOTKE, JEST SUUUPER

----------


## bodzio_g

Cze wszystkim 
Wpadłem na chwilę ( przy obiedzie ) i poznaję nowe twarze znanych i lubianych. Moim skromnym zdaniem bardzo dobry pomysł z tymi fotkami, ale niech one będą sobie w tym temacie , a emblematy niech będą na swoim miejscu. Kto bedzie chciał kogos poznać, to tu trafi (albo na tematy ze zlotów forumowiczów).W końcu nicki i obrazki pod nimi są dla zabawy , a kto chce inaczej - niech robi jak uważa... .
A tera jeszcze raz moja gęba:

Pozdrawiam wszystkich widocznych i niewidocznych, znanych i lubianych, a tych co nie znamy na nasz program zapraszamy .
Ps. ja też straciłem fajnego gifa (murarza   :oops:   :Evil:  )

----------


## tola

MARCENKA, dzięki wielkie  :Lol:  

EW-KA widze, że mamy takie same miejsce pracy, niesamowite, pozdrawiam PLUS gsm  :big tongue:

----------


## czupurek

tak właśnie
mnie się podoba moja małpka i to baaaaaaaaaardzo
*Olka* męczy na wszystkich wątkach więc pokazuję się poniżej   :Lol:  



i znikam   :Lol:

----------


## trach

1). *Anna Wiśniewska* - Aniu, a tak to niby nie jest efektownie ?!?   :big grin:  

2). *kroyena* - Ty chyba wolisz żeby Cię dalej ''nowi'' brali za jakąś blondynkę żebyś miał z tego ubaw i dlatego gębusi skąpisz (ale, ale: właściwie dlaczego Cię biorą akurat za BLONDYNKĘ ? Może powinieneś się obrazić ?...)

Pozdrawiam - Andrzej (Trach)

P.S. Obiecuję i swoją mordę, ale poczekajcie trochę, muszę coś wyszperać i zeskanować...

A.

----------


## Agacka

> Ew-ka, zgodnie z zyczeniem, lato tego roku.


*Tola*...już gdzieś widziałam to zdjecie...a tak w ogóle to trafniejsze by było to na stole...  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Paty

Mam zdjęcie juz w albumie onet. Jak je teraz wkleić pod postem.
Paty.

----------


## Paty

Spróbuję adres.

http://foto.onet.pl/upload/15/25/_337818_n.jpg

----------


## robert skitek

> Mam zdjęcie juz w albumie onet. Jak je teraz wkleić pod postem.
> Paty.


Paty, polowa drogi za tobą  :smile: 
jak najedziesz na zdjecie w albumie prawym przyciskiem i dasz wlasciwosci - znajdziesz jego dokladana lokalizacje - skopiuj ją i wklej nacislając uprzednio Img no i po wklejeniu znow img.
A jesli chcesz miec w emblemacie, wejdz w profil i wklej link na dole  juz bez zadnych Img.
powodzenia

----------


## Paty

A jak zrobić żeby było zdjęcie zamiast adresu?

----------


## robert skitek

to Paty  :smile:

----------


## emems

*tak Toluś....... to na stole ze słonkiem*

----------


## Grzegorz63

:big grin:  Pomysł niezły, gorzej będzie gdy nasz "pracodawca" skojarzy fotografię z nickiem i...- nie daj Boże przyjrzy się bliżej godzinom wysyłania postów...  :Wink2:  
No chyba że ktoś ma "wolny zawód"...  :cool:  
P.S. Ten po prawej w bluzeczce w paski to ja..., obok *Krystiana*.  :Wink2:

----------


## Paty

Robert skitek!!!!

Dzięki serdeczne .

Paty.

----------


## robert skitek

alez prosze bardzo  :smile:

----------


## Paty



----------


## Paty

Od jutra zaczynam wklejanie zdjęć domku. Jak nie zapomnę jak się to robiło  :Wink2:  
Paty.

----------


## Ew-ka

> 



Ale masz futra !!!!!! Wszystkie Twoje ? Elegantka z Ciebie    :Wink2:

----------


## Paty

Staram się . 
To kawałek mojego sklepu.
Paty.

----------


## rafał ...

witam, to ja, tzn.. my

[/img]

----------


## czupurek

ja ciem takie futelko   :Lol:

----------


## trach

A po cio ? Na miniaturce masz bardzo ładne futerko, jak na szympansiczkę przystało   :big grin:   !

Hej!

Andrzej

----------


## jareko

czas na wspominki  :wink: 
Dobry schlodzony Pilsner to jest to a nie jakas tak Coca Cola  :wink:

----------


## jareko

Ale jak siegne po miecz.......  :wink:  
No coz - kiedys czlek byl mlody i ..... ladniejszy chyba od diabla  :wink: 
ale cherlawy i o kiepskim zdrowiu  :wink:  do dzis pozostalem  :sad:

----------


## trach

Bo nie pijesz Coca-Coli !

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Aga J.G

Ja też wracam do pieska  :Lol:  
A zdjęcie zostawiam tutaj

----------


## MALINKA

Gęba a właściwie dwie gęby zostają 



malinka wraca na swoje miejsce  :big grin:

----------


## magi

Jak miło  :big grin:  

no nic innego mi nie pozostaje jak dołączyć do szacownego grona   :big tongue:

----------


## Adam___

> Pomysł niezły, gorzej będzie gdy nasz "pracodawca" skojarzy fotografię z nickiem i...- nie daj Boże przyjrzy się bliżej godzinom wysyłania postów...  
> No chyba że ktoś ma "wolny zawód"...  
> P.S. Ten po prawej w bluzeczce w paski to ja..., obok *Krystiana*.


A z tylu to moj Astrolot   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jagna

No dobra, to ja też się odważę.... to ja, wtedy byłam w ciąży i ładnie wyglądałam....


a tu już po ciąży, z synami:

 Jak się pokazywać to po całości, to mój pies: 

...i koty:
Ufff...ten cudowny ekshibicjonizm...  :cool:

----------


## Maluszek

Hej *Jaguś* - fajnie, że jesteś  :big grin:

----------


## Jagna

Hej, *Maluszku*  :big grin:  
Powiem Ci w sekrecie, że to właśnie widok Twój i Herusia  zmobilizował mnie do pokazania się publicznie   :cool:  
A tak w ogóle to wszyscy są super! Bardzo fajnie, że jest taki wątek! Czy on zniknie za jakiś czas?   :ohmy:

----------


## Paty

Nie !!!! 
Nie może zniknąć . 
Gębusie muszą być !!!!

Paty.

----------


## osowa

Ja Cię kręcę   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  Ja też chcę taaaaaaaakie !!!!!!!! 
łomatko co za kociska CUDNE !!!

----------


## Jagna

Osowa, dzięki, zaraz im przekażę!   :big grin:  
... A jak się do zdjęcia ustawiły, co? Ale one tak często, bo baaardzo się kochają   :big tongue:

----------


## JOSEPH

to spróbuję i ja się pokazać

----------


## Maluszek

*Jagna* - cieszę się, że moja gębula i Herutek zachęciły Cię do pokazania swojej gębulki  :big grin:

----------


## ziaba

Ku pamięci zostawiam gębę.

----------


## oorbus

no , ale was sie narobilo, fiu, fiu

----------


## mieczotronix

nie no jareko! twoje fotki z młodości są powalające!
nie kasuj ich, muszę koniecznie pokazać żonie!

----------


## godzilla

a to ja.... w 1975 roku

 :wink: 

ps
w dziurkach od nosa mialem o ile pamietam po 20 groszy a w gebie tez cos...
dla jaj...

----------


## Ew-ka

Godzilla - to nie możesz być Ty !!!!!! Wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie inaczej   :cry:   przestraszyła mnie Twoja gęba .......bałabym sie spotkać Ciebie  na ulicy   :Wink2:

----------


## godzilla

> Godzilla - to nie możesz być Ty !!!!!! Wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie inaczej    przestraszyła mnie Twoja gęba .......bałabym sie spotkać Ciebie  na ulicy


przyznam ze troche nad tym zdjeciem razem z kolega popracowalismy... wlosy oryginalne, zarostu jeszcze takiego nie mialem... oczy nie byly takie przemeczone...

ten z lewej to paco... nasz kochany piesek...

ps
cienie pod oczami tez kumpel dorobil po latach bo ja tego zdjecia nie mialem... przyslal mi je ze dwa lata temu mailem...

----------


## godzilla

no dobra... tak naprawde wtedy wygladalem.....

zdjalem zeby nie zasmiecac....

----------


## godzilla

a tak juz dwa lata pozniej..... taka tam drobna uroczystosc... 

 :sad: 


troche zmniejszylem.... chodzilo o gebe a nie o caloksztalt....

 :wink:

----------


## robert skitek

> a tak juz dwa lata pozniej..... taka tam drobna uroczystosc...


niezly komentarz...  :Lol:

----------


## niezły

Ja to ten w paski   :Lol:

----------


## robert skitek

rozumiem ze z tatą   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Jak tu ciekawie  :Lol:

----------


## jareko

> nie no jareko! twoje fotki z młodości są powalające!
> nie kasuj ich, muszę koniecznie pokazać żonie!


ok - pozostawie je tutaj - nie ten sam facet - no nie? a teraz taki hmmm.....


dorzuce jeszcze jedno sprzed 18 lat  :sad: 

a co mi tam - jak sie obnazac to po calosci  :wink:

----------


## mieczotronix

> dorzuce jeszcze jedno sprzed 18 lat


co ty? my myśleliśmy że to z zeszłego roku
teraz tak wyglądasz przecież

----------


## tola

> *tak Toluś....... to na stole ze słonkiem*


Emems, Agacka, o czym Wy mówicie, przeciez tam nie bylo żadnego stołu, tylko brzózki!  :Wink2:  ...a moze ja czegoś nie pamiętam?

A tak właściwie, to moje prawdziwe zdjęcie jest w nicku od zawsze,
co, Toli nie poznajecie??? oj dołoży Wam Bolek i Lolek.

----------


## jareko

> Napisał jareko
> 
> dorzuce jeszcze jedno sprzed 18 lat 
> 
> 
> co ty? my myśleliśmy że to z zeszłego roku
> teraz tak wyglądasz przecież


niestety nie posiadam skanera by z prawa jazdy fotka na postac przyswajalna dla komputerow zrobic  :sad:  to bylby smiech  :smile: 
Jak Jimi Hendrix  :wink:

----------


## Jezier

Dobry pomysł z tymi gębami   :Lol:

----------


## thalex

A ja nawet nie miałem swojej gęby i na prędce ją teraz zrobiłem.

----------


## tola

Witaj Thalex, jak ładnie nas pozdrawiasz  :big tongue:

----------


## Kris'tof

Hej!
no to moja zadowolona geba tez niech tu zostanie  :big tongue: 



P.S. 
Pierwszy raz analizowalem swoja gebe, jak jest zbudowana?
Szkielka, kartofelek, pogrubienia, dolki i dziurki w nosie.
I wiecie co... dobrze, ze mamy te nasze geby 
a nie jakies kule z okiem, trabka i sluchawka! 

Pozdrawiam
 :big grin:

----------


## mieczotronix

no dobra, ale gdzie ta krojena?

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Ps. ja też straciłem fajnego gifa (murarza    )



A ten jest zły?

----------


## Wakmen

*Godzilla* - podobny jesteś do swojego pupilka  :Wink2:  . Oczywiście te 30 lat temu.

----------


## Wakmen

W razie gdyby moja sygnaturka się zmieniła spowrotem na nasz Orzeszek to pozostawiam tutaj moją fotkę.

Nie będę więcej zaśmiecał zdjęciami ale nietaz warto zajrzeć do mojego Albumu gdzie bardziej się ... odkrywam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy!

----------


## Wakmen

Czyżby kilku dniowy zastój ze zdjęciami? A... wszyscy polecieli do fotografa  :Lol:  .

----------


## maksiu

pora otworzyć ponownie ten wątek, na początek pokaże może jak czasami (na szczęście jednak rzadko) wyglądam

----------


## Wakmen

O Maksiu wrócił od fotografa i ... jak się wystroił - jak struś w Boże Ciało  :Wink2:  . Sorki za wyrażenie ale robisz wrażenie  :smile:  .

----------


## maksiu

wakman: to mialo byc rozumiem lekko zgryźliwe określenie? ale sie nie obrazilem... raz do roku tak sie mozna ubrac... na te kilka godzin  :big grin:

----------


## Maluszek

O jest i *Maksiu*  :big grin: 
Ale zginęło kilka zdjątek - przecież *kroyena* się ujawnił. Redakcjo gdzie reszta gąbek?

----------


## Wakmen

Oczywiście Maksiu , że nie chciałem Ciebie w żaden sposób urazić. Wyjechałem z tekstem, że Wszyscy pobiegli do fotografa a chwileczkę później Ty wrzuciłeś swoje zdjęcie w tak bardzo odświętnym stroju co troszeczkę mnie rozbawiła. Ja jak trzeba też wskakuję w gajer co bardzo lubię ale jeszcze lepiej czuję się w ubraniu roboczym.
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich ujawniających "gęby".

----------


## Jagna

> O jest i *Maksiu* 
> Ale zginęło kilka zdjątek - przecież *kroyena* się ujawnił. Redakcjo gdzie reszta gąbek?


Nie, nie, to nie możliwe! I ja tego nie widziałam?! 
Redakcjo! Ja Cię NIGDY O NIC NIE PROSIŁAM! Więc teraz błaaaagaaaam! Odzyskaj nam zagninone gęby!   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## robert skitek

kroyena chyba jeszcze raz bedzie musial wsadzic zdjecia, bo jak nie to zostanie uznany tajnym agentem redakcji   :big grin:

----------


## osowa

*Maksiu !!!!!!!!!* 
Buziale , przy Tobie świat staje się lepszy , prostszy i w ogóle cool !!!!
Jesteś świetnym kompanem i cieszę się , żę Cię poznałam   :Wink2:  tak trzymać ! 

pozdrówka
P.s. ale z Ciebie przystojniacha   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

No dobrze młodzi, ale jak tu wstawić swoje zdjęcie?
Na stronie poświęconej spotkaniu  forumowiczów w Redakcji w tym roku jestem, a najnowsze moje zdjęcie z żoną i wnukiem na stronie: www.antekpekala.cjb.net

----------


## Grzegorz63

*tomek1950*, "najedź" na zdjęcie które masz już umieszczone gdzieś w internecie a które chcesz tu opublikować i naciśnij prawy klawisz myszy, następnie wybierz "właściwości". Skopiuj sobie to co masz za "Adres URL", czyli to co się zaczyna na "http:..." Następnie pisząc tutaj odpowiedż wciśnij Img, następnie wklej adres URL który wcześniej skopiowałeś i ponownie wciśnij Img. Ma to wyglądać mniej więcej tak:
[img]...wklejony adres URL...[/img].

----------


## Majka

Tomek, a może być twoje zdjęcie z zoną i wnukiem?????

wrzucam na chwilkę

łoj, trochę bylo za duże  :oops:  

może teraz lepiej

----------


## tomek1950

Potwierdzam.
To ja dziadek, żona dziadka czyli moja i nasz wnuczek.
Majko, dzięki raz jeszcze!  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

Jestem niewyuczalny.  :sad:

----------


## Wakmen

> Jestem niewyuczalny.


Głowa do góry, Świat od tego się nie zawali.
Dalaje, za którymś razem się uda.
Adresem, który musisz wpisać do tego zdjęcia 
 jest 
[img]_http://www.husak.pl/~antekpekala/tn/45120033.JPG[/img] 
z wyjątkiem znaczka "_" przed http.

----------


## kroyena

Przecie, żem napisał, że ta awaria to przez to żem się ujawnił   :Confused:  .
Systemy tego nie wytrzymują  :sad:  .

----------


## maksiu

> *Maksiu !!!!!!!!!* 
> Buziale , przy Tobie świat staje się lepszy , prostszy i w ogóle cool !!!!
> Jesteś świetnym kompanem i cieszę się , żę Cię poznałam   tak trzymać ! 
> 
> pozdrówka
> P.s. ale z Ciebie przystojniacha


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

sam nie wiem co powiedziec...zeby mi tylko woda sodowa nie uderzyła do głowy, tylko zastawia mnie dlaczego jest dopisek ze post byl dwa razy mieniany? wiec jak wygladal jak był oryginalny???

----------


## czupurek

no nie
*Józia* się czepiała, że pokazałam gębe tak strasznie biurowo, więc się poprawiłam i wkleiłam wersję łikend i co?
ano wcięło jak mańkę w czechach

----------


## Ivonesca

czupurku - kiedy mi się ta biurowa gęba bardzo podobała  :wink:

----------


## czupurek

ooooo   :ohmy:  no to dzięki   :big tongue:  

no to jeszcze raz 
tutaj łikendowo w komplecie

----------


## Olka

dlaczego nie ma nowych "gębów"

Czyżby temat Wam się już znudził  :sad:

----------


## kroyena

Czupurek, a zdraź co reklamujecie.   :Roll:

----------


## czupurek

aaaa, widzisz pisałam o tym w poście, który zniknął nie wiedzieć czemu.
a więc (myślę że tak można zacząć   :big grin:  )
reklamujemy, wygrane w zeszłorocznych zawodach w texas scramble (rodzaj gry w golfa), PUCHARY (zajęliśmy miejsce na pudle a co! tacyśmy zdolni) 
aha, żeby było jasne - zawody organizowane przez zakład pracy    :Wink2:

----------


## Magdzia

> dlaczego nie ma nowych "gębów"
> 
> Czyżby temat Wam się już znudził


Nie znudził się, ale np. moja gęba zniknęła i drugi raz już mi się nie chce jej umieszczać   :Confused:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Olka
> 
> dlaczego nie ma nowych "gębów"
> 
> Czyżby temat Wam się już znudził 
> 
> 
> Nie znudził się, ale np. moja gęba zniknęła i drugi raz już mi się nie chce jej umieszczać


 Faktycznie , sprawdziłam - nie ma Ciebie   :cry:  
Co to znaczy ,że Ci sie nie chce umieszczać drugi raz? To łatwiejsze niż budowa domu   :Wink2:

----------


## Magdzia

Hmm.... a może Redakcja wywaliła oblicza niepasujące do standardów? Coby imagu wydawnictwa nie psuć? Nieeee... Redakcja jest fajna i lubi swoich czyteników   :Lol:

----------


## Olka

Magdzia

Ty leniuszku!

Do roboty!!

----------


## Magdzia

Dobra, koniec tego ekshibicjonizmu. Znikam.

----------


## Olka

super jesteś!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

teraz namawiaj innych do pokazania gęby  :smile:

----------


## Magdzia

> super jesteś!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> teraz namawiaj innych do pokazania gęby


Olka, "..pokaż swoją twarz, swą prawaaaaawdziwą twarz!"   :Lol:   Bo chyba Cię nie ma???

----------


## Olka

Mnie nie ma ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :ohmy:  

Jestem na stronie 3. 

W chwili obecnej wybrałam sobie pod nickiem taką dziewuszkę, ale zdjęcia mojej całej rodzinki SĄ.

----------


## Magdzia

> Mnie nie ma ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
> 
> Jestem na stronie 3. 
> 
> W chwili obecnej wybrałam sobie pod nickiem taką dziewuszkę, ale zdjęcia mojej całej rodzinki SĄ.


O, sorry, Olka, zwracam honor, ale ta nowa dziewuszka mnie zmyliła. A zdjęcia widziałam, faktycznie, najbardziej podobała mi się maleńka żabeczka Amelka śpiąca u taty w objęciach  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Niestety, części postów nie udało się odzyskać - prosimy o ponowne zamieszczenie zdjęć.

----------


## kroyena

Nie ma głupich, Redakcja ma pierwszeństwo.   :Lol:   :cool:   :Lol:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Olka

Magdzia




> najbardziej podobała mi się maleńka żabeczka Amelka śpiąca u taty w objęciach


tak, tak Amelcie jest słodka. Szkoda, że teraz nie chce spać już tak spokojnie. Jest strasznym urwisem   :big grin:

----------


## thalex

> Nie ma głupich, Redakcja ma pierwszeństwo.


Prosimy redakcję o "gęby"

*kroyena*  :Wink2:

----------


## BK

[quote="Magdzia"]No dobra, ale taka niewyjściowa jestem   :Wink2:  


Magdzia, nieprawda że niewyjściowa, wyglądasz pięknie i tajemniczo   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkie urodziwe kobitki i wszystkich przystojniaków z Forum   :Wink2:  

Dalej, pokazywać gęby!   :big grin:

----------


## Magdzia

Dzięki BK  :smile:  chociaż ja mam inne zdanie na temat własnej fizjonomii i fotogeniczności, ale pozwole sobie już nie komentować, bo to śliski temat  :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

Magdzia niektórzy tak maja że swoich gęb nie mogą oglądać na zdjęciach rozumiem Cie bo ja tak mam i jeszcze nie cierpię swojego głosu przez kamerę , mi tam się podobasz  :smile:

----------


## RobertOC

Skoro raz sie pokazałem to i drugi nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## RobertOC

Tak wogóle to ciekaw jestem co z pozostałymi gębami. Czy zamierzają się ujawnić?

----------


## Qura

Ale SUPER   :big grin:  

Nie było mnie trochę bo córka mi się rodziła a tu takie rzeczy!!!
Muszę powiedzieć, że kilka Gęb bardzo mnie zaskoczyło. Nigdy bym się nie domyslił. Mnóstwo skojarzeń ciśnie się na usta ale chyba nie wypada.

Spytam tylko *OORBUS'a* czy jest gnomem czy skrzatem?   :Wink2:  (przypatrzcie się zdjęciu na motorku).

----------


## Anam

Qura, gratulacje i dużo zdrowia dla mamy i pociechy.

----------


## thalex

Ale co jest z resztą "gęb"???  :Evil:   :Evil:  

Albo nie mają "gęby" albo aparatu    :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .

jak ktoś nie ma "gęby" to trudno ale jak ktoś nie ma aparatu to niech chociaż spróbuje coś w paint-cie zmalować i do sieci wrzucić  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## la_mancha

Pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich forumowiczów.  :big grin:  
Miłego wieczoru, nocy lub dnia...

----------


## czupurek

*Talex* - muszę ci powiedzieć, że mnie twój nick wiecznie myli. bo patrzysz dziewuszka, a czytasz posty to, chłop   :Lol:  
super

----------


## jane

Ja tu nowa jestem więc się ujawniam częściowo  :wink:

----------


## Maluszek

Ooooo coraz więcej nowych gębek  :big grin: 

*Qura* - gratuuuuuuuulacje!!!! Pozdrowienia dla mamy i córeczki  :big grin:  A gdzie zdjątka Malutkiej?

----------


## pchelek

jak się wstawia takie gęby.
Pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz o udzielenie szczegółowej informacji jak to zrobić

----------


## bodzio_g

Cze
A oto ja z przyjaciółą jak byłem na swoim ranczu  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Maluszek

*Pchełku* - najszybciej założyć album na onecie, wkleić fotkę i umieścić ją tutaj. 

*bodzio* - niezła laska z tej Twojej przyjaciółki  :big grin:

----------


## thalex

> *Talex* - muszę ci powiedzieć, że mnie twój nick wiecznie myli. bo patrzysz dziewuszka, a czytasz posty to, chłop   
> super


Mnie Twój myli też   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

ale już się chyba przyzwyczaiłem  :big tongue:

----------


## czupurek

*Thalex* - co ty nie rozpoznajesz kobiety?   :Lol:

----------


## delf

*Thalex* no, kto, jak kto, ale ty powinieneś wiedzieć, że każda kobieta, to..maupa!  :big grin:

----------


## Pawel P.

Jak Gęby to Gęby - oto i moja:


Pozdrawiam

P.S. Mieczy Twój Pomysł jest Super!

----------


## Mwanamke

Omijałam ten wątek bo mi Gombrowicz w tym roku juz bokami wyłazi  :wink:  
Ale tu taka niespodzianka :wink: 
Pomysł suuuper .....tylko szkoda, że gębusie nie zostaja na stałe w emblematach

----------


## Benicio

Hello

Wrzucam się tu drugi raz.



I drugi raz wrzucam psiaka.



Pozdrowienia B.

----------


## trach

Witajcie!

A to ja... 



* * *

_(...) Czekam dnia
 w którym pod stopami duszy
 pryśnie wątła powłoka ciała
 i bezpowrotnie
 runę 
 wgłąb Boga_

* * *

 :ohmy:  

Ale się poważnie zrobiło...

 :cool:  


Pozdrawiam -

Andrzej (Trach)

_Edit: O, zjadło fotkę. Zmowu wyrzucili z Onetu, pewnie upload był za duży. Ale już nie będę tu wklejał, bo mam lepszą - patrz wątek o MYS._

----------


## Magdzia

A gdzie lewy i prawy profil na skali wzrostu?

----------


## Ew-ka

> Magdzia niektórzy tak maja że swoich gęb nie mogą oglądać na zdjęciach rozumiem Cie bo ja tak mam i jeszcze nie cierpię swojego głosu przez kamerę , mi tam się podobasz


Ja tez nie cierpie sie słuchać !!!!
Uwielbiam trzymać aparat w ręce ,ale nienawidzę pozować do zdjęć   :Wink2:  Miałam kiedyś profesjonalną sesję zdjęciową  :cool:   i na 100 zdjęć ,które mi zrobiono wybrałam i zaakceptowałam - jedno !!!!

----------


## Maggie

Trach,

to na zdjęciu to Twój nr telefonu?   :Lol:

----------


## RobertOC

Spokojnie. To nie serwis randek.

----------


## Ew-ka

> Trach,
> 
> to na zdjęciu to Twój nr telefonu?


chyba pesel.......

----------


## Aga J.G

Ewa dokładnie tak więc teraz jak kręcimy kamerą to każdy się pyta:
- A gdzie Ty
- jak to gdzie kręcę   :Wink2:   :smile:  
czasami udaje się mojemu mężowi mnie uwiecznić najczęściej z zaskoczenia  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Ewa dokładnie tak więc teraz jak kręcimy kamerą to każdy się pyta:
> - A gdzie Ty
> - jak to gdzie kręcę


mnie to wcale nie ma na filmie, bo nikt oprócz mnie nie łapie za kamerę  :cry:   i kogo wnuki będą oglądać  ? tylko Dziadek i Dziadek   :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

U mnie jest to samo  :big grin:  Tona zdjęć a ja może na jednym  :big grin:  I to mi wystarcza.

----------


## Aga J.G

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## nnatasza

To ja jeszcze wrzucę moją córę - kompytery lubi baaardzo... dlatego kupiłam jej klawiaturkę (co by się od mojej odczepiła  :big grin:  ):

i tu w pełnej krasie:

----------


## Aga J.G

Natasza już nie długo się połapie i nie będzie już tak łatwo  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Śliczna dziewczynka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dobrzykowice

Ja tam nie chcę nic mówić ale "gębianymi" pionierami był Kodi i jeszcze taki jeden którego nie wymienię bo mi moja wrodzona skromność na to nie pozwala  :wink:

----------


## pawelko

Wrzucam gębę tutaj na wypadek jakby kiedyś z emblematu mi wyskoczyła...



i pozdrawiam wszystkim "gębojawnych" i "gębotajnych"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## trach

*Magdzia:* 


> A gdzie lewy i prawy profil na skali wzrostu?


No cóż, sam sobie robiłem tę gębę z samowyzwalaczem, więc trudno mi było skadrować, ale przydałyby się oczywiście   :big grin:  .

*Maggie:* 


> (...) to na zdjęciu to Twój nr telefonu?


*Ew-ka:* 


> chyba pesel.......


To jest ''robocza'' okładka planowanego niegdyś zbiorku moich wierszy, trochę ''anty-cywilizacyjnych'' (cytat był z innego wiersza, nie z tej szuflady), który miał nosić tytuł roboczy _Obywatel nr 67051200513_, i oczywiście *Ew-ka* ma rację że jest to mój numer  Powszechnego Elektronicznego Systemu Ewidencji Ludności czyli PESEL   :big grin:  . 

Oczywiście rozumiem, *Maggie*, że to był żart!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   .

Pozdrawiam wszystkich - Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## kroyena

A
Graphit napięcie rośnie

----------


## Ew-ka

*Trach* - a nagroda będzie ?  :Lol:

----------


## trach

*Ew-ka:* 


> Trach - a nagroda będzie ?


Może być... buziak ? Co ?...

 :sad:  

Jak się ogolę, oczywiście !!!

 :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam -

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Maggie

> [
> Oczywiście rozumiem, *Maggie*, że to był żart!     .


Trachu, z mojej strony nic Ci nie grozi, naprawdę.   :smile:

----------


## guit

no to i my GUITy  :smile:  
ja, Miki i Anetka


pozdr,

----------


## Magdzia

guit, ale Wy ładni jesteście wszyscy   :big tongue:

----------


## guit

hehehehe  :smile: 
żona i synek najpiękniejsi na świecie  :smile:  a ja? ja to tylko na budowę się nadaję  :smile: 

pozdr,

----------


## Paty

Ale poniewierają te nasze GĘBY po forum . Co chce sobie popatrzeć  czy jakaś nowa przybyła to zmieniają miejsce pobytu.
Redakcjo zlituj sie nad nami gębami i zostaw nas w jednym miejscu.
Paty.

----------


## Ew-ka

> *Ew-ka:* 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Trach - a nagroda będzie ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Może być... buziak ? Co ?...


 dawaj........................  :Lol:

----------


## trach

*Ew-ka:*

_(tylko się rozejrzę, czy żona nie patrzy   )_

Cmmmmm...mmmmmok !

 :oops:  

Dzięki (cała przyjemność po mojej stronie) !

 :big grin:  

Pa - Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## trach

A do wszystkich: fantastyczny jest ten wątek. 

Wasze gęby-gąbki-gębusie mi nie uciekną, bo każdą gębę-gąbkę-gębusię, która się ujawnia, od razu _sejwuję_ w honorowym miejscu na twardym dysku   :big grin:  (przynajmniej po jednym zdjęciu) !

Ale - mądry Polak po szkodzie ! - dopiero teraz, po awarii... i *kroyeny* w kolekcji nie mam ...   :cry:  a cóż to za kolekcja bez *kroyeny* ?  

 :sad:  

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## dobrzykowice

Może nie wszyscy tutaj dotarli  http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22143  Można tam znaleźć całe mnóstwo gęb, równiez redakcyjnych   :Wink2:

----------


## trach

Zdjęcia są super !

O, Redakcja przeniosła nas (Gęby) niżej !

 :Confused:   Trach

----------


## Magdzia

> Wasze gęby-gąbki-gębusie mi nie uciekną, bo każdą gębę-gąbkę-gębusię, która się ujawnia, od razu _sejwuję_ w honorowym miejscu na twardym dysku   (przynajmniej po jednym zdjęciu) !


Żartujesz chyba? A ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych? Może ja sobie nie życzę przetwarzania i kopiewania moich danych, w tym wizerunku???

----------


## trach

Twoją gębę-gąbkę-gębusię , *Magdziu* , widzi na ulicy, i może nawet przypadkowo mieć na zdjęciach, wiele osób, jako że twarz człowieka, zwana też przez coponiektórych trafnie facjatą, podobnie jak elewacja Twojego domku jest nie tylko Twoją prywatną własnością, ale - chcesz czy nie - Twoim punktem styku z Otaczającą Rzeczywistością i należy po trosze do obu tych światów - chyba że utożsamiając się z kręgiem kultury muzułmańskiej wychodzisz na miasto w czarczafie. 

Poza zaś samą gębą-gąbką-gębusią moje pliki są podpisane tylko nickiem i nie zawierają w ogóle żadnych _danych osobowych_ ... 

Oczywiście, jeśli sobie tego życzysz, jeszcze dziś unicestwię Twoją gębę-gąbkę-gębusię istniejącą w postaci kopii na moim komputerze: urwę, pogniotę, podrę i zjem ten plik, żując drobno i popijając odpowiednim kwasem   :ohmy:  .

Pozdrawiam - Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Magdzia

trach - żartowałam, jakbym się nie chciała ujawniać publicznie, to bym się nie ujawniła. Ale tak poważnie - po co Ci te nasze buziuchny? Tak z czystej babskiej ciekawości pytam? 
I, zaklinam, nie pij żadnych kwasów!  :wink:

----------


## trach

Wstyd mi o tym pisać ale Tobie, *Magdziu*, jako ELICIE FORUM się zwierzę i bez bicia przyznam: mam OKROPNIE słabą pamięć do kojarzenia twarzy i nazwisk. 

Przez pierwszy rok-dwa na własnym ciągu wykładowym a nawet w grupie studenckiej nie kojarzyłem twarzy z nazwiskiem. W pracy lawirowałem jak mogłem aż zrobiłem sobie takie samo Who-is-who na komputerze. Pamięć wzrokową jako taką mam dobrą i wiem że ''skądś tę twarz znam'' , ale skąd ?... A ponieważ też lubię widzieć czy przynajmniej wyobrażać sobie rozmówcę na forum - a w dodatku może mi kiedyś się zdarzyć trafienie na jakieś spotkanie Forumowiczów ! - dałbym niezłą plamę i wolę się zawczasu Waszych gębuś trochę poduczyć...

Ot, życie.

Pozdrawiam -

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Magdzia

> Wstyd mi o tym pisać ale Tobie, *Magdziu*, jako ELICIE FORUM się zwierzę (...).


O Jezusie! Pierwszy raz w moim skromnym życiu ktoś mnie zaliczył do elity... jakiejkolwiek... Wzruszyłam się   :Wink2:  
A tak nawiasem mówiąc, to w radiowej Zetce, czy Trójce, był, a może jest nadal taki program "Pani Magdo, Pani pierwszej to powiem..."  :smile:

----------


## trach

No cóż, ELITĄ się stałaś czy tego chcesz czy nie już 64 posty temu   :big grin:  .

Hej!

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Magdzia

Cóż to za nieoczekiwany, niespodziewany awans społeczny... Gdyby sąsiedzi wiedzieli... może by mi się na ulicy kłaniali?

----------


## Wakmen

To jak  Magdziu, następny awans na Lidera  :Wink2:  ?

----------


## Ew-ka

*Trach -u*   a Ty niegrzeczny chlopczyku   :oops:  

dobrze ,ze mój Małż nie czyta Forum bo byśmy mieli przechlapane.......

Co do twarzy i nazwisk ....hmm....róznie to bywa ....z racji wykonywanego zawodu mam do czynienia z wieloma osobami i zdarzyło mi sie niedawno pomylic pewnego księdza z nauczycielem ..... powiedziałam mu  ( a gaduła jestem ) ,że bardzo wzruszyłam sie na jego kazaniu a facet najpierw zmierzył mnie od stóp do głów a potem zrobił takaaa minę   :ohmy:   :cool:   :big tongue:   :oops:   :cry:   :Evil:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   i powiedział ,że on kazań na lekcjach nie wygłasza.........

----------


## Magdzia

> To jak  Magdziu, następny awans na Lidera  ?


Nie, brak mi zdolności przywódczych. Nie pretenduję do tytułu, nie chcę być liderem, nikomu przewodzić. "Za twoim przewodem..."

----------


## Wakmen

*Magdziu* skromna jeteś albo jeszcze nie pozwolili Ci się wykazać w tej roli. Można zawsze spróbować albo wręcz trzeba.

----------


## AgnesK

A jak to się stało, że moja gęba zniknęła? Nie spełniałam norm UE czy co?  :sad:

----------


## Ew-ka

> A jak to się stało, że moja gęba zniknęła? Nie spełniałam norm UE czy co?


Faktycznie nie ma Agi   :Evil:  
A może usunęłaś sama zdjęcie z albumu na którym wcześniej  je dałaś?/

----------


## AgnesK

Nic z tego *Ewa*. Jak nic to te normy, a może przefarbować się muszę?  :ohmy:

----------


## nnatasza

> Natasza już nie długo się połapie i nie będzie już tak łatwo   
> Śliczna dziewczynka


Dziękuję  :oops:   - śliczna to ona jest, ale nie daj się nabrać to Diaboooł  :Evil:   :big grin:  wcielony.

----------


## Aga J.G

Natasza mam dwa diabołki i wiem jak jest ale są kochane   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kroyena

No to jeszcze raz:
Kroyena - Pies Żony Kroyeny - Wiosnorośl Kroyeny

----------


## Maluszek

*kroyena* - znowu się ujawniłeś  :big grin:  Ciekawe czy znowu gębusie znikną   :Wink2:

----------


## kroyena

No cóż zobaczymy, znaczy dokładam drugą.

----------


## Aga J.G

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Może tym razem zostaną  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## osowa

*Kroyena*Ty tych ślipów tak nie mruż , i tak wiem co Ci tam za urojenia po łbie kasztelańskim latają   :Wink2:  
Pozdrówka dla gibonów

----------


## kroyena

Żeby można było przyklepać sukces to musi weekend wytrzymać, a do weekendu daleko, oj bardzo daleko.  :sad:

----------


## AgnesK

*Kroyena*, ale z Ciebie sympatyczny gość.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## kroyena

A nie wyglądało co?  :Lol:

----------


## Magdzia

> *Kroyena*, ale z Ciebie sympatyczny gość.


Agnes, a gdyby nie zdjęcie, to nie powiedziałabyś, że kroyena jest sympatyczny?
Jednak ludzie są wzrokowcami, żeby ocenić kogoś, muszą go widzieć. Czego osobiście nie rozumiem. Może nie jestem człowiekiem???  :wink:

----------


## osowa

Przyłączam się do Madzi !!!! Brawo ! Za słuszność stwierdzenia   :big tongue:  
Buziale !!  :Lol:  
Ja też lubię rzeczy piękne i widzę oczami ...ale nic bardziej mnie nie irytuje jak ludzka ślepota na człowieka - na jego wnętrze !!
Mam nadzieję , że na forum jednak nie ma ślepców   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam słonecznie

----------


## kroyena

No Magdzia, nie wiem.   :Roll:  
Jakoś tak okrążony jestem. Obie istoty zielone, skąd ja znam ten kolor, a i wyłupiaste oczka mają.   :ohmy:

----------


## gabriela

No to i ja sprobuje.

----------


## gabriela

Udalo sie!!!

----------


## osowa

> Udalo sie!!!



No proszę ....  :big tongue:  Ile tu pięknych twarzy mamy , cieszę się , że mogłam Cię poznać .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gabriela

Osowa, a gdzie Twoja gebusia?

----------


## Magdzia

Osowa to blond piękność w różu  :smile:  O ile sie nie mylę  :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

Ale wesolutko miło wszystkich zobaczyć  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## osowa

> Osowa to blond piękność w różu  O ile sie nie mylę


Madzia !! Oj popraw się Ty , popraw   :Wink2:  A mówiłam coś o ślepcach ,   :Roll:  Ty zresztą też ...
Powiedz gdzie Ty tam na tych moich skrzydłach widzisz róż?

Rozweselone buziale   :Lol:

----------


## Jagna

> Napisał AgnesK
> 
> *Kroyena*, ale z Ciebie sympatyczny gość.  
> 
> 
> Agnes, a gdyby nie zdjęcie, to nie powiedziałabyś, że kroyena jest sympatyczny?
> Jednak ludzie są wzrokowcami, żeby ocenić kogoś, muszą go widzieć. Czego osobiście nie rozumiem. Może nie jestem człowiekiem???


Eeee, ja tak nie odebrałam tego co AgnesK napisała. Po prostu są ludziska, co złote serce mają i poczucie...tego...no...humoru, a wyglądają jak skrzyżowanie modliszki z wyciskarką do ziemniaków (nie że brzydcy, tylko tacy kanciaści jacyś...rozumiecie?) a tu nasza Kroyena z wesołym, sympatycznym obliczem jak z reklamy. 
Nie dość, że sympatyczny, to jeszcze sympatycznie wygląda. Jak tak zrozumiałam AgnesK.
A teraz AgnesK mnie opierniczy, że wcale nie o to jej chodziło i czego ja sie wtrącam....  :Confused:

----------


## Magdzia

OCENZUROWANO  :wink:

----------


## osowa

Madzia !!!! 

Jak Cię złapię .....to .....
no gdzieś Ty to wygrzebała ?  :ohmy:

----------


## tom soyer

> To ja jeszcze wrzucę moją córę - kompytery lubi baaardzo... dlatego kupiłam jej klawiaturkę (co by się od mojej odczepiła  ):


super pomysl  :big grin: 
ja zawsze musialem sie dzielic. Co ja mowie: musialem oddawac  :big grin: 
pozwole sobie wykorzytsac pomysl.

pzdr

----------


## Magdzia

> Madzia !!!! 
> 
> Jak Cię złapię .....to .....
> no gdzieś Ty to wygrzebała ?


A było sie ujawniać?   :Wink2:  W dodatku z Twoimi słynnymi firankami w tle  :smile: 
Ale powiedz słowo, Królowo, to usunę z postu zdjątko. Ja tez nie lubię, jak mnie wyciągają...

----------


## AgnesK

> Eeee, ja tak nie odebrałam tego co AgnesK napisała.


Oj, *Jagna*, wielkie dzięki, żeś choć Ty mnie obroniła. No i wina moja - chciałam szybko między zajęciami odpowiedziedzieć na post no i mam. Wyszło na to, że oceniam ludzi po wyglądzie. Pięknie. Nic bardziej błędnego. Autor miał ino na myśli, że Imć Kroyena zarówno werbalno-graficznie jak i organoleptycznie sympatyczny gość. I jest mi Scheßegal czy jest przystojny (jest?  :Wink2:  ) - po prostu ma sympatyczne liczko. I tyla.
A czy nikt tu przed mną nie napisał wcześniej "Ależ masz sympatyczną gębulę?" - cóż w tym zdrożnego?
*Kroyena*, czy ja Tobie (i wielu innym tutaj  :Wink2:  ) nie powiedziałam jeszcze przed ujrzeniem oblicz, żeście sympatyczni są? A w ogóle - o czym ta dyskusja. Z kim mamy do czynienia widać po tym co mówi (pisze), co robi, jak się zachowuje (no tego tytaj do końca sprawdzić się nie da - to jednak taka wirtualna rzeczywistość, a niektórzy świetnie potrafią się kamuflować, tworzyć inny obraz samego siebie) a nie jak wygląd. Zresztą, czy to trzeba tłumaczyć? Chyba nie.

----------


## migota

A ja nie mogę  się męża  doprosić co by mi zdjęcie wkleił.   :cry:  
Może dzisiaj?? Choć nie sądzę. Jeszcze z pracy nie wrócił.

Piękni jesteście wszyscy.

 kroyena, 
nia sądziłam, że Ty taki młody chłop jesteś  :cool:  
i jaki podobny do mojego męża   :big tongue:  też taki czarniutki   :Wink2:

----------


## joanka77

Ja właśnie też byłam przekonana że kroyena jest duzo starszy a tu niespodzianka  :big grin:  

Agnes natomiast TY byłam przekonana, że jesteteś brunetką  :wink:

----------


## Ew-ka

Kroyena - nareszcie pokazałeś swoją twarz....  :cool:  Długo kazałeś na siebie czekać ....chciałeś mieć wejście ????
Miło Cię poznać.....ten Twój uśmieszek jest niepokojący ......

----------


## kroyena

Ledwo się pokazałem i cosik z rańca serwer znowu okulał.   :cool:

----------


## kroyena

Dziewczyny opanujcie się to kiedyś może moja lepsza połowa czytać. 
A dzisiaj ma być niespodzianka a' la Kroyena'.   :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

A kiedy ta niespodzianka?
Żonie na pewno będzie miło czytać takie pochlebne komentarze o swojej połówce  :big grin:

----------


## kroyena

Niespodzianka jak słusznie uważasz pojawi się wkrótce w herbaciarni, jako spot reklamowy.
Ciekawe co na to napisze Jerzysio?  :Lol:

----------


## AgnesK

> Ja właśnie też byłam przekonana że kroyena jest duzo starszy a tu niespodzianka  
> Agnes natomiast TY byłam przekonana, że jesteteś brunetką


Fajnie skonfrontować wyobrażenia z rzeczywistością, prawda?  :big grin:

----------


## ziaba

Oj faaajnie.  :big grin:   :big grin:  


Nie wiem czemu,  ale wg mojego widzimisie kroyena miał być chudy jak patyczak .  :ohmy:   :cool:   :Roll:  
Może dla tego,  że tak szybko pisze ?

----------


## kroyena

I po co bym się pchał w jakieś odchudzania.   :ohmy:

----------


## kroyena

Czegóż to się nie robi dla reklamy.

----------


## joanka77

> Fajnie skonfrontować wyobrażenia z rzeczywistością, prawda?



Prawda ! Poznałam juz wiele osób z netu ( za czatu czy tlenu) i zawsze byli jednak troszkę inni niz ich sobie wyobrażałam, często na korzyść  :big grin:

----------


## nnatasza

[quote="tom soyer
super pomysl  :big grin: 
ja zawsze musialem sie dzielic. Co ja mowie: musialem oddawac  :big grin: 
pozwole sobie wykorzytsac pomysl.

pzdr[/quote]

Naprawdę polecam ... wali w nią z takim zapałem, że chyba mi drugi Bill Gates rośnie   :Lol:  .

----------


## Qura

*St. Moritz. Spa.*

----------


## delf

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

nie mogę się napatrzyć!  :big grin:

----------


## Jagna

cudne.....

----------


## ozzie

sliczna dzidzia  :smile:   Tylko dlaczego ma oczki zakryte???

----------


## Majka

zakryte???? poprostu opala się  :cool:   :big grin:  w promieniach troche szkodliwych dla oczu za to pomagajacych przy........żółtaczce fizjologicznej.

----------


## Hanula

To ja jeszcze wrócę do tych zdjęć Kroyeny  - teraz można pojąć ten podpis pod kreską   :big grin:  każdego by chciał do piachu   :Wink2:

----------


## Qura

*Jeszcze raz ja.*

----------


## Funia

Ojej piękna dzidzia   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## bodzio_g

Witam
Pozwolę sobie zauważyć , że nikt "nowy " się nie ujawnia  :ohmy:  .
A *Kroyena* to chyba z zawodu grabarz   :Wink2:   :big grin: 
*Qura* - a od kiedy to bobaski pisują na forum  :Wink2:  ?

----------


## kroyena

Wcale, że nie bo weekend minął, a gęba została.  :Lol:

----------


## osowa

Madzia   :big tongue:  
Ponawiam prośbę wysłaną na Priva .

Buziale   :big grin:

----------


## Magdzia

> Madzia   
> Ponawiam prośbę wysłaną na Priva .
> 
> Buziale


Osowa, Twoje słowo jest dla mnie rozkazem, ale od piątku od godz. 17:00 do poniedziałku godz. 9:00 nie mam internetu. Więc dopiero dziś mogłam spełnić prośbę.

----------


## Gierga

a to ja

----------


## thalex

> a to ja


No nie!!!
Buzia żywcem wzięta ze swojego emblematu   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Jezier

To tak jak u ciebie thalex   :Lol:

----------


## Jagna

Thalex, to zupełnie tak jak u Ciebie!   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Jagna

Hehe,  aleśmy się zdublowali z Jezierem!   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## thalex

> Hehe,  aleśmy się zdublowali z Jezierem!


Co mnie jeszce  bardziej utwierdziło.

Dziękuję , dziękuję!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Jezier

Dołożę swoją fotkę i mojego synka. Pubikowaną w innym wątku ale co tam.

----------


## Jagna

Jezier, śliczny ten Twój pan M.   :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## Wakmen

Gierga bardzo lubię zdjęcia a tonacji Cz-B, mają coś w sobie.

----------


## katarinka

Hej, pojawiam się znowu po baaardzo długiej nieobecności......i wklejam swoje zdjęcie wraz z mężem...ostatnie - bardzo aktualne    :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam Was gorąco i mam nadzieję, ze znajdę więcej czasu dla forum.

----------


## kroyena

Pewnie jeszcze ciepłe, no to gratulacje.

----------


## maksiu

katarinka: skoro bardzo aktualne to najlepsze gratulacje...

----------


## Wakmen

*katarinka* - Jest rodzinka to czas na domek (lub dom - jak kto woli).

----------


## Kasiorek

a to taka mała zabawa, kobiety lubią się przebierać  :Wink2:

----------


## mieczotronix

> Dołożę swoją fotkę i mojego synka. Pubikowaną w innym wątku ale co tam.


fajny kolo ten twój synek !

----------


## Jezier

Chyba wykasuję jego zdjęcie  :Wink2:  bo chyba mi robi za dużą konkurencję.

----------


## Gierga

> Gierga bardzo lubię zdjęcia a tonacji Cz-B, mają coś w sobie.


Ja też uwielbiam takie zdjęcia....zwłaszcza takie stare babciowe i dziadkowe mają w sobie coś  :smile:

----------


## Hanula

Przepraszam czy to targowisko próżności?

----------


## Gierga

> Przepraszam czy to targowisko próżności?


nie chwalimy się swoimi gębami....  :Lol:

----------


## kroyena

I nie tylko, dołożyłem jeszcze gębę osoby, nad którą mam połowę władzy rodzicielskiej, a czworonoga nie pytałem o zgodę na przetwarzanie danych osobowych.   :cool:  
Co do próżnosci to lepszą moją fotkę znajdziesz w herbaciarni, ale czerwone autko już poszło do ludzi.  :Lol:

----------


## katarinka

> *katarinka* - Jest rodzinka to czas na domek (lub dom - jak kto woli).


Właśnie, właśnie - już nie mogę się doczekać. Ale najpierw musimy znależć swoje miejsce na ziemi i nazbierać trochę pieniążków. Póki co zbieram doświadczenie i kibicuję Wam wszystkim.

----------


## Rena

Ja tez chce sie pokazac...nie z próżności ale dla nowych kontaktów......ale poradźcie jak to zrobić aby moje foto i tutaj sie pojawiło.

----------


## Aga J.G

Katarinka skoro ciepłe to gratulki i spełnienia marzeń  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Żyjcie długo i szczęśliwie  :smile:

----------


## thalex

> Ja tez chce sie pokazac...nie z próżności ale dla nowych kontaktów......ale poradźcie jak to zrobić aby moje foto i tutaj sie pojawiło.


można tak;
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ania+zdj%EA%E6

lub zalożyć fotoalbum w onecie;
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/

lub przysłać zdjęcie na maila .........do mnie   :Wink2:   .... no tak,   :big grin:  serio.

----------


## la_mancha

> a to ja


No to już teraz wiem jak wygląda moja sąsiadka.
Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Gierga

> Napisał Gierga
> 
> a to ja
> 
> 
> No to już teraz wiem jak wygląda moja sąsiadka.
> Pozdrowienia.


miło mi  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

No tak.
Mój w 1/4 genetyczny - czyli wnuczek jest na cz-b  stronie: www.antekpekala.cjb.net 
pozdrawiam
dziadek 1950

----------


## kroyena

Tomek byś sięwyrażał tego pier...o spaceru niezaładnie się kojarzy.   :ohmy:   :cool:   :Wink2: 
Dziadek i takie słowa, co sobie czwartaczek pomyśli.  :Roll:

----------


## tom soyer

nie tylko geby macie fajne

 :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## thalex

Niech ktoś jeszcze coś wklei bo się nudno tu robi a tak było ciekawie.

A może Ci których jeszcze nie widzieliśmy....  :big grin:

----------


## mieczotronix

ja wkleję coś takiego
"kto dostał od redakcji obiecaną nagrodę za gębę" ?

----------


## mieczotronix

> ja wkleję coś takiego
> "kto dostał od redakcji obiecaną nagrodę za gębę" ?


nie to, żeby mi aż tak zależało
ale 
kto daje i odbiera ten się w piekle poniewiera

----------


## nnatasza

W temacie "dzidź" opalających się:  mogę jeszcze dodać moją

----------


## kroyena

mieczu znaczy musiałeś paczkę odesłać?   :ohmy:

----------


## Ew-ka

Fakt -bardziej by pasowało 
 :Wink2:  *" obiecanki -cacanki, a .......radość "*  :Wink2:

----------


## pattaya

Nie mam cyfrówki,ale dzisiaj odbieram zdjęcia z wywoływalni i poprosiłem o płytę.Może coś będzie nie wstyd wkleić.  :oops:

----------


## Olka

No właśnie

ja też nie dostałam   :Evil:

----------


## kroyena

Ew-ka nie pisze się:
" obiecanki -cacanki"
tylko:
"obiecanki macanki"
i jest radości co nie miara   :oops:

----------


## Ew-ka

kto -kogo ?
Redakcja -mieczotronixa ?
i kto sie będzie cieszył ????

----------


## kroyena

To nie miało być osobiste   :oops:  .

 :Lol:  "Ale mi jest przykro."   :Lol:

----------


## pattaya

Kroyena!
Chyba w dzieciństwie bawiliśmy się w to samo po piwnicach  :big grin:

----------


## Maggie

W końcu udało mi się założyć album na onecie. 
No to dokładam swoją facjatę:

----------


## Olka

Miało być chyba tak:

----------


## Maggie

Olka, dzięki Ci dobra kobieto!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 


A na zdjęciu ze mną to moja córcia   :big grin:

----------


## kroyena

pattaya, czy ja inny jestem jakoś sobie ciebie w piwnicy nie przypominam.   :Roll:

----------


## kroyena

Maggie, a ta córcia to już patentowana czy dopiero kurs robi?  :smile:

----------


## Maggie

na patenty jeszcze trochę za mała   :Wink2:  , ale kto wie ...[/list]

----------


## pattaya

Może i inny jesteś  :ohmy:  
A może nasze piwnice połączenia nie miały.

----------


## pattaya

spróbuję coś wkleić

----------


## pattaya

Udało się!!!
To ja ,tam we wodzie.
a teraz...


Moja córeczka Klara

----------


## pattaya

My razem

----------


## pattaya

Jeszcze raz go!




A to chłopaki z ferajny
Nie mogę znależć ładnego zdjęcia mojej żony  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Gierga

zdjęcie z wystającymi nogami z rogu zdjęcia jest boskie  :smile:

----------


## mieczotronix

A to ja i moja Ania (wygłupialiśmy się na wodolocie):
 
A tu ładniejsze zdjęcie żony, ale też śmiszne:


tylko pssst... nie mówcie jej, że ją tu eksponuję!
a tutaj jeszcze fajniejsze:
 [img]

----------


## joyrad

...gęba wróciła do właściciela

----------


## Maggie

*joyrad*: siła spokoju...

*pattaya*: A czyje są te nogi?   :Lol:  . Słodka ta Twoja mała Patajka!

----------


## kroyena

pattaya słodko to się zaczyna, a potem od taticóry koncert życzeń pod choinkę usłyszysz (patrz Dowcipy).  :Wink2:

----------


## pattaya

Nogi są paskudnego,tłustego ,niemieckiego Freda Flinstone'a.A ten Apollo wynurzający się z fal to ja!

----------


## pattaya

My name is Bond,Klara Bond.

----------


## kroyena

Nie no chyba Klara Blond.  :cool:

----------


## nnatasza

Ostatnio doszłam do wniosku, że moja Zoinka to pierwowzór kotka ze Shreka2 ... coś w tym jest, tylko kiedy ona była na castingu???  :Confused:

----------


## pattaya

Psiakość!
Nie oglądałem  :cry:

----------


## trach

Zoinki czy Shreka? Bo jak Shreka to AŻ TAK dużo nie straciłeś...

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## pattaya

Shreka,Shreka.
A najbardziej wkurza mnie fakt,że wszyscy myślą iż nasza córeczka ma na drugie Fiona po tej zielonej z filmu.
A nam się zawsze to imię bardzo podobało  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## trach

Tak, to bywa wkurzające. Pamiętasz taki dowcip z czasów Siwaka?

*

_Przychodzi facet do USC:
- Ja się tak brzydko nazywam. Czy można sobie zmienić personalia?
- A jak pan się nazywa?
- Albin D...
- Ooo, jak tak to oczywiście, nie ma sprawy! A jak pan by się chciał nazywać?
- Może być Józef D..._

*

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## kroyena

Jako, że uzyskałem w jednym z sasiednich wątków talon na kubek, wiedziony dobrze pojętym interesem (własnym   :oops:   :Lol:  [ciekawe co to za interes]), biorąc pod uwagę niepokojące sygnału o braku realizacji wspomnianych talonów, wzywam szczęśliwych posiadaczy wyrobów porcelanowych odpowiednio powlekanych, wyposażonych w jedno ucho do ujawnienia się wraz z przedmiotem porządania.


PS. Czego to chciejstwo nie zrobi z kroyeny.   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## ziaba

Wiedziona instynktem nie ustawiłam się w kolejce za gembe, ponieważ moje kubkowanie za 1000 post do tej pory (mimo podania ) nie dopełzło.
Co ja tam bede se nadzieję robić, w oknie listonosz( kę) wypatrywać....
Trudno.  :sad:  
Pozostanę przy swoich obszerbieńcach.

----------


## Wowka

> .....
> Pozostanę przy swoich obszerbieńcach.


w temacie "obszczerbieńców" pamietacie dialog z "Rozmów kontrolowanych" Barei?

Ciotki (Janowska, Kwiatkowska) które "gościły" w swoim domu na Podlasiu ukrywającego się przed UB Prezesa "Misia" Tyma

- Zrobić panu herbatkę?
- Tak, poproszę -* pół szklanki*....
- Dobrze......  zdaje się *mamy nawet taką*....
 :Wink2:

----------


## kroyena

Wowka ty jak kubek masz, to tematu nie zmieniaj jno go dawaj na gęby, może być z łapą włochatą.  :Wink2:

----------


## oorbus

to ja sie tez pochwalę najmniejszą gęba w rodzinie  :big grin:  

oto Julka kulka w dobrym humorze



a to na aerobiku, czyli rehabilitacji ( ćwiczy zawzięcie   :big grin:  )



pozdrawiam

----------


## kroyena

podobieństwo uderzające zwłaszcza we fryzurze i języczku   :big tongue:  .   :Lol:

----------

Tak chętnie pokazujecie się ze swoimi pociechami więc oto i ja ze swoją najmłodszą "córeczką"

----------


## Jagna

Oorbus, świetna ta Twoja Julka! Co za uśmiech!!!    :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## Ulaw1

Julka Kulka jest cudowna i taka radosna   :big grin:   Super panna !
Pozdrawiamy serdecznie rodziców, a małej Kuleczce życzymy samych szczęśliwych dni i jak najmniej problemów zdrowotnych.
Całujemy Cię mocno maluszku   :big tongue:  
Ula i Robert.

----------


## ziaba

Jula...tu ciotka ziaba.  :big grin:  
Trzymam paluszki za Ciebie i wiedz, że jesteś moją pupilastą.
Dołaczam się do serdelasów Uli.

buziaczki dla starszyzny   :big grin:

----------


## izat

oorbusie kochane pozdrawiam was bardzo gorąco a Julę mocno ściskam
życzę Wam wszystkiego co najlepsze

całusów moc  :smile:  
 bell

----------


## tola

Oorbusie, daliście piękne imię swojej córeczce, takie imię miała moja babcia. Julcia, moc buziaczków od cioci toli i takiego słodkiego uśmiechu na całe życie.

----------


## oorbusiowa zona

Jej Mężu!!!!!!!!! Ale mi niespodziewankę zrobiłeś  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Ogladam codzień tę naszą Kulkę kochaną ale tak jeszcze raz ........tu ....... wśród tych inncy hradosnych gębuś.....

Łezki prawie poleciały  :smile:  

Kocham Was Kulko i Oorbusiu mój

----------


## Aga J.G

Ja ka piekna Kuleczka   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Wszystkiego dobrego Wam życze, dużo zdrowia i wytrwałości w rehabilitacji  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Was gorąco   :big grin:

----------


## maxymov

Witam i o zdrowie pytam ? 

        To ja.



  Pozdrawiam


 ...było minęło...  :Roll:

----------

Oorbusiowa zono - Baby pozdrowienia dla Ciebie,Juleczki Kuleczki i Oorbusa, jakaz ona juz jest duza i ten usmiech.........przeurocza, od starej forumowej ciotki - bylej lipcowki (blue)  :big tongue:  
CMOK

PS. Jak milo Cie tu spotkac, alez ten swiat maly   :Wink2:

----------


## Hanula

Na pożegnanie moja gęba nietypowa, bo rysowana przez moją córę (zdolniachę):


a to my obie na spacerze:

----------

Trochę odwagi do tego trzeba... tak zaraz się wystawiać... więc dam takie, co mało mnie na nim widać, he, he.  :cool:  Żeby wszyscy nie myśleli, że ja to ten mój emblemat! Ale i tak go lubię!  :big grin: 

XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX  :big grin:  
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX

To ja... z zeszłego roku... 

Za maleńką chwilę się zutylizuję, jak większość z was!

O! Właśnie tak!  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

*matka* - no coś Ty taka mloda ...  ta z emblematu to Twa przyszlość czy co?




....... fajnie ,że sie pokazałas , ino czemu taka zapatulona .... więcej odwagi - Matka   :Lol:

----------

> ta z emblematu to Twa przyszlość czy co?


No już gdzieś pisałam, że po budowie mogę tak wyglądać.  :sad:  




> więcej odwagi - Matka


A z tą odwagą to może jeszcze troszeczkę poczekam.  :big grin: 
Nie wszystko naraz!
Do zobaczenia!

----------


## Aga J.G

Matka witaj   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

Ludzieee! Odwagi u mnie coraz mniej!!! Sami zobaczcie!



I co ja mam zrobić?  :sad:   :Confused:   :oops:

----------


## Ew-ka

czy to Matka ? czy komandos?

----------


## Aga J.G

Operacja Samun czy co ???  :Wink2:   :smile:   :Roll:

----------


## izat

matka, to ty w Al-Kaidzie działasz???  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
nieźle, nieźle
pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## pattaya

Gdzie ta matka?
Nic nie widzę.  :cry:

----------

> Gdzie ta matka?
> Nic nie widzę.


I o to chodzi!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Teska

...a tak wpadłam "gębusie " pooglądać....  :Lol:

----------


## pawelko

No dobra! Ostatnia szansa popatrzeć na moją gębę, bo wracam do starego awatarka.   :Wink2:

----------


## osowa

No co Ty ?   :ohmy:  Pawełku ... to może synka choć wklej , skoro taki wykapany   :Wink2:

----------


## pawelko

Na specjalne życzenie publiczności: nasze pociechy!



Szymon i Asia

----------


## Zdziebdzio

a to ja ze swoimi dziecmi  :big tongue:   jak zrobic zeby to zdjecie bylo mniejsze??   :Confused:

----------


## SylwekW

Witam. Wcześniej tego nie zrobiłem ale ośmielony po wczorajszym zjeździe forumowiczów dodaje swoje zdjątko w emblamacie. Teraz tak już zostanie ewentualnie za jakis czas podmienie na mniej sztywne - ten krawat to nie jest mój ulubiony styl  :Smile:

----------


## RYDZU

> Teraz tak już zostanie


.... i tak trzymaj!  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AdaśP

Przedstawiam moje pociechy ze swoim tatą, najmniejsza gębusia urodziła się 08 marca.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maluszek

*Adaś* - fajne pociechy  :big grin:  Gratulacje z Maluszka a jak jeszcze jest to dziewuszka i ma na imię Beata (bo 8 marca) - to już zupełnie superancko  :big grin:

----------


## AdaśP

*Maluszek* dziękuję za gratulacje.
Jest to dziewczynka o imionach Lidia Beata (drugie imię po mamie).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maluszek

*Adaś* - super  :big grin:  Pozdrowienia dla dwóch moich imienniczek  :big grin:

----------


## AdaśP

Dziękuję.  :big grin:   Na pewno je pozdrowię.

----------


## smartcat

poprawka

----------


## Luśka Whispera

A oto facjaty Luśki W i Whispera (ze Zlotu Muratora zresztą):

----------

a to nie bede gorszy i tez pokaze swoje oblicze oraz dwoch moich nastepcow  :wink: 





acha moze inni tez sie pokusza o fotki
chetnie zobacze jak wygladaja moi ulubiency  :wink: 

(zebysmy sie poznali jak dojdzie do tej imprezy)

----------

:wink:

----------


## Redwald

To i my

----------


## dziuba

Wpadam po dłuższej nieobecności, a tu TAKI wątek! Wszystkie gębusie urocze!!!

----------


## osowa

> 


*Leoniku* ja  się zabiję .... normalnie: tak sobie Ciebie wyobrażałam –a łobuzki: wypisz, wymaluj – rychtyk tato .  Cudniaste uśmiechy !!! 
Pozdrówka dla całej rodzinki  :big tongue:

----------

dzieki za pozdrowka
dla tych co by geby upublicznic chcieli a nie wiedza za bardzo jak
juz tlumacze
jest to dziecinnie proste i trwa moze minute

http://imageshack.us/index.php
wpisujecie ten adres

wyszukacie w komputerze zdjecie i klikac
na przycisk host it

i wyskocza wam linijki z adresami
ten adres na samym dole jest to bezposredni link do zdjecia

wystarczy go skopiowac i umiescic w poscie pomiedzy dwoma (Img) - te sa dostepne w menü wysylacza wiadomosci

----------


## selimm

Leon a w jakim programie to obrabiałeś ??   :Wink2:

----------

ty selim
moze i ty rzucisz swoja facjate na serwera?
chetnie bym cie obaczyl  :wink: 

ps: zdjecie bylo duuuzo za duze (5Mpixli  :wink: )wiec najpierw przycialem w adobe photoshop 5
potem zmniejszylem rozmiar pliku i ilosc pixeli  w MS Photo editor

----------


## selimm

sorry leon ale wstawienie głowy jakiegoś łoskara zbyt duzo czasu by mi zajeło   :Lol:  ....

ps. upss głowa Ci troche na bok opada   :Wink2:

----------

> sorry leon ale wstawienie głowy jakiegoś łoskara zbyt duzo czasu by mi zajeło   ....
> 
> ps. upss głowa Ci troche na bok opada


selim
to przestaje byc zabawne
ja zamiescilem swoje zdjecie z wycieczki do Speyeru sprzed miesiaca a ty mi zas zarzucasz jakies ....no wlasnie

moze zamiesc swoje zdjecie
chyba ze jestes prezesem NBP  :wink: 
i niejako ci nie wypada  :wink:

----------


## selimm

leon w pracy nie mam tego jak sprawdzić , ale zawsze mowie to co mysle   :Lol:  i uwazam ze to jest retusz ...ale mogę sie mylic i to odszczekać   :Wink2:  

ps. no niejako mi nie wypada   :Lol:  ..

----------

dla uwierzytelnienia zamieszczam drugie sprzed tygodnia  :wink:

----------


## selimm

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## aha26

Leon,mniej wiecej tak sobie Ciebie wyobrazalam!!!Dzieciaki SUPER!!!  :big grin:

----------

selim a co do retuszow
to mozna to jakos rozpoznac?
jesli ostatecznie zdjecie zostalo zapisane jako jpg.?

----------


## selimm



----------

jeszcze powiedz mi co widze na tym zdjeciu i odpowiedz na moje pytanie
i powiedz czy rozpoznaje sie to na jakims specjalnym oprogramowaniu?
czy moze w tym programie w ktorym zostalo to wyretuszowane?

----------


## selimm

daje rozdziel wszystkie grupy i widze czy cos jest doklejone czy nie ...jak zostaje zamiast głowy np. białe tło to wiadomo o co biega   :Lol:

----------

a w jakim programie to robisz?

----------


## selimm

nie robie tego   :Wink2:  ale dla chcącego nic trudnego 

zresztą leon nie sciemniaj bo sie dobrze znasz na tym   :Wink2:

----------

selim powaznie
nie znam sie
tzn myslalem, ze jak mam zapisane jako jpg to juz trace wszelkie informacje 
z foto szopa
jesli wiesz jak mozna rozpoznac retusz ze zdjecia jpg to chetnie sie dowiem
powaznie i napisz jaki program to potrafi

wiesz w fotoshopie mam takie opcje, ale one dzialaja tylko dla plikow psd

----------


## selimm

leon sorki ale za chwile mnie admin wywali ze pisze nie na temat   :Lol:  
a w skrzynce mam namiary na ekipy ...wiec otworz jakis swoj topik w psychologu albo gdzies to pogadamy.

----------


## pattaya

Fajne chłopaki, Leon!

----------

dzieki pattaya
moglbys tez cos wkleic?
bo to co wczesniej wkleiles juz nie dziala
przynajmneij ja tego nei widze
tylko taka ramka sie pokazuje
do selima  :wink: 
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=717487#717487

----------


## pattaya

Moja córeczka.
Przepraszam za rozmiar,ale nie wiem jak zmniejszyć.

----------


## aha26

Piekna ta Twoja coreczka  :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Dzięki.
Ponoć cały ja.  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Leon - to drugie zdjęcie to chyba w photoshopie obrabiałes co? Tzn wklejałeś wycięte postacie w inne tło...

----------

> Leon - to drugie zdjęcie to chyba w photoshopie obrabiałes co? Tzn wklejałeś wycięte postacie w inne tło...



mylisz sie ale specjalnie dla ciebie moge cos takiego zrobic
poczekaj...

----------


## selimm

Leon a ten drugi kolega to kto ?

ps. chyba Ci fote jedną wcieło

----------

selim wez idz do okulisty
to ja i kobieta redwalda
jak bylismy na imprezie
mam nadzieje ze sie redwald nie obrazi za publikacje  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Leonku - według mojej oceny drugie zdjęcie to pic na wodę, ale tu nie miejsce aby takie rzeczy roztrząsać.

----------


## mTom

Leon, na jednym zdjęciu (z tym ładnym autkiem) był rok 2003. Możesz to jakoś wytłumaczyć?

----------

> Leon, na jednym zdjęciu (z tym ładnym autkiem) był rok 2003. Możesz to jakoś wytłumaczyć?


dla ciebie wszystko mTom
to bylo stare zdjecie z 2003 roku z wycieczki do muzeum mercedesa w stuttgarcie (warto zobaczyc, bo maja mnostwo eksponatow i zupelnie za friko) i chyba tylko dlatego widniala na nim data 2003  :wink: 

to by chyba bylo na tyle....

----------


## mTom

A kto był z Tobą na tym zdjęciu? Ten mały?  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------

> A kto był z Tobą na tym zdjęciu? Ten mały?


 to dominik

 ten sam co przy wodospadzie siedzi na kamieniu (jakies 2 lata pozniej)

----------

a tu moje chopcy jakies 3 tygodnie temu

----------


## mTom

> "acha zapomnialem przedstawic
> po lewej dominik lat 3 i pol"


Czyli na zdjęciu z autem ma półtora roku?

----------

> "acha zapomnialem przedstawic
> po lewej dominik lat 3 i pol"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czyli na zdjęciu z autem ma półtora roku?


 cos kolo tego
a co znowu cosik nie gra?  :wink: 
wyluzuj
moge ci kurcze metryke przeskanowac

----------


## mTom

Ty mi lepiej przeskanuj pozwolenie.   :big grin:  
A może masz już zdjęcie tej więźby?
Ej, Leon, Leon...

----------

skoro sie wam tak domin podoba to macie tu jeszcze fotke  :wink:

----------


## selimm

Leon a moze masz fotke z pagodą (DB) ?

----------

> Leon a moze masz fotke z pagodą (DB) ?


 cos by sie znalazlo

----------


## selimm

Leon ale pagoda to kabrio   :Lol:

----------

> Leon ale pagoda to kabrio


chciales deutsche bahn to masz
i nie badz taki wybredny  :wink:

----------


## selimm

Leon a zonke masz ?

----------

zreszta moze byc i kabrio....  :wink:

----------


## Redwald



----------


## selimm

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Majka

> 


nosił wilk razy kilka, poniesli i wilka  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Leon milo Cie poznać  :big grin:

----------


## mieczotronix

:ohmy:

----------


## Rytunia

> 




to było boskie,
ale teraz strach tu swoją fotkę zamieścić,
bo ci coś dokleją

----------

niezla zabawa  :wink: 
mieczu
widze, ze wlozyles w to serce  :wink:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> Napisał Redwald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to było boskie,
> ale teraz strach tu swoją fotkę zamieścić,
> bo ci coś dokleją


Hmm, znam ta twarz  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------

acha
redwald nie molestuj moich dzieci

----------

:wink:

----------


## pattaya

Dobre!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Majka

to już wyższa szkoła jazdy.
Leon, jak to zrobiłes?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Photoshop - ziew...

Jak to mówią - "Photoshop - Twoja dziewczyna go pokocha"  :wink: 



Leonie - mogłeś bardziej popracować nad linią czoła - widać wyraźnie miejsce łączenia się powłok  :wink:

----------

:wink:

----------


## aha26

:ohmy:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

no to tera sie zacznie   :Lol:

----------


## mTom

To już przynajmniej wiemy jakiego typu zdjęć z budowy możemy się po Leonie spodziwać.  :big grin:

----------


## Wojty

Ale ty Leon msciwy jestes - widze ze niezle cie wkurzyla przerobiona twoja fotka  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Wojty

> To już przynajmniej wiemy jakiego typu zdjęć z budowy możemy się po Leonie spodziwać.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

koleś jest w tym dobry!!

----------

> To już przynajmniej wiemy jakiego typu zdjęć z budowy możemy się po Leonie spodziwać.


 widze, ze jestes nieulegly jak val kilmer  :wink: 

no coz.....
jest jak jest.....

to bylo tak na dobry poczatek dnia, mam nadzieje ze sie niekt nie obrazi
padlo na miecza z racji ze sam sie uwiklal  :wink: 
i na rydza, bo ma bardzo sympatyczna facjate  :wink:  i jest moim ulubiencem  :wink: 
nie mam zamiaru poswiecac wiecej czasu na takie obrazki, wiec nie bojcie sie

acha zeby byla jasnosc wczesniejsze zdjecia byly real

----------


## mTom

Może nawet Spodek w tle się znajdzie?

----------


## pattaya

> no to tera sie zacznie


banowanie

----------

:wink:

----------


## Wojty

> no to tera sie zacznie
> 			
> 		
> 
> banowanie



popieram, zwlaszcza "recydywistów" - patrz powyżej   :Confused:

----------

kurcze sorry
to raczej pasuje lepiej do dzialu cos do pocwiczenia szarych komorek  :wink:

----------


## selimm

Leon cos mi sie zdaje ze Cie Luska za chwile tłuczkiem zdzieli   :Wink2:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

No to ups, dobrze, że nie mam tu nigdzie swojego zdjęcia  :big grin:  
tylko proszę mi dziecia nie przekombinować, bo się zdenerwuję

----------


## dorotazab

http://www.album.astral.pl/album/fot...150/1_mid.jpeg

----------


## selimm

> http://www.album.astral.pl/album/fotos/2060/2/2150/1_mid.jpeg



Ładna ...  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

http://www.album.astral.pl/album/fot.../2/2150/1.jpeg

Tak wygląda znacznie lepiej, to z numerem DWA też jest super  :wink:  Uwielbiam takie spontaniczne zdjęcia

----------


## selimm

:Lol:  

no to postaraj sie jeszcze lepiej   :Wink2:

----------


## m.dworek

no spoko
calkiem calkiem  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Selim - a po co tu sie starać jak tam masz gotowca ?

Dla leniwca : http://www.album.astral.pl/album/fot.../2/2150/2.jpeg

Bardzo sympatyczna osoba, no i obiektyw ją lubi.

----------


## selimm

To widziałem ...chciałem dać trojke ale over   :Lol:

----------


## dorotazab

Zapewne zlosliwi napisza teraz ze mam obrzydliwy kolor na paznokciach   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## selimm

Nie ...ale masz strasznie ciasną koszulke na ramiaczkach która Cię pewnie uwiera   :Wink2:  ...wiecej luzu ...no i potem pokaz ten luz  :Roll:

----------


## Monika $ Seba

oj a mieczotronix miał takie dobre zamiary, może wróćmy ten wątek na właściwy tor, a dopóki się to nie stanie wrzucam tylko czesć mnie, bo się boję że mi coś wysmarujecie   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

wstawiaj ...nie wysmarujemy

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> wstawiaj ...nie wysmarujemy


nie wiem jak pomniejszyc zdjecie a wychodzi makabryczny rozmiar  :oops:

----------


## rrmi

a ja widzialam to wielkie 
i nie obsmaruje 
przysiegam 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
ale na Selima uwazaj , zobacz co z paprotka zrobil  :Confused:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał selimm
> 
> wstawiaj ...nie wysmarujemy
> 
> 
> nie wiem jak pomniejszyc zdjecie a wychodzi makabryczny rozmiar


jest taki watek ZBYCHA, jak pomniejszac zdjecia.Musisz pobrac program, masz tam linka i dalej do dziela  :big tongue:

----------


## pattaya

W sumie to Monika czy Seba na tym zdjęciu?

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> W sumie to Monika czy Seba na tym zdjęciu?


dziekuje, M.

----------


## Monika $ Seba

[/quote]jest taki watek ZBYCHA, jak pomniejszac zdjecia.Musisz pobrac program, masz tam linka i dalej do dziela  :big tongue: [/quote]

wiem wiem ZBYCH to jest gość już mi pomagał tylko nie mogę znależć tego wątku

----------


## [email protected]

jest taki watek ZBYCHA, jak pomniejszac zdjecia.Musisz pobrac program, masz tam linka i dalej do dziela  :big tongue: [/quote]

wiem wiem ZBYCH to jest gość już mi pomagał tylko nie mogę znależć tego wątku[/quote]sciagnij sobie   www.IrfanView.com z pluginami i wersja polska, a potem do dzieła  :big tongue:  Wchodzisz w opcje zmien rozmiar i dajesz na najmniejszy 640x

----------


## selimm

a jakbys miała problemy to przeslij mi te zdjęcie a ja juz je odpowiednio oprawie   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> a jakbys miała problemy to przeslij mi te zdjęcie a ja juz je odpowiednio oprawie


Ty oprawco  :Lol:

----------


## oli_oli

Przywracam topik na dobrą drogę. Oto inwestorz:

----------


## sonal

nie masz przypadkiem brata który gra na gitarze i śpiewa w takim zespole... KOMBII?

----------


## oli_oli

Brata mam, ale gra tylko na moich nerwach, a nie przepraszam kupił sobie skrzypce i postawił w kącie   :Lol:

----------


## maxymov

> Przywracam topik na dobrą drogę. Oto inwestorzy:



  Witajcie, witajcie.

 Mam trochę intymne  pytanko: ile czsu potrzeba, żeby zapuścić taką wyjechaną brodę   :ohmy:   :big grin:  . Pytam, bo ja nigdy nie wytrzymałem dłużej niż 2 tygodnie.

  Pozdrowienia

----------


## oli_oli

Witam,
ja moją brodę zapuszczam 8 lat, ale widziałem takie same po 2 latach. To zależy jak u kogo rośnie.

Inwestorzy najnowsze publiczne zdjęcie  :smile: 
http://www.wosp.org.pl/przystanek/20...id=1038&gid=15

Pozdrawiam Brodaczy  :Lol:  


Resztę też  :big grin: 
[/url]

----------


## Whisper

*Oli_oli* - brodę masz super... Ona sama robi się taka... nie wiem jak to określić - jak wyczesana? - kiedy robi się dłuższa, czy trzeba ją jakoś rozdmuchiwać? Bo ona taka przestrzenno-delikatna jest.

----------


## oli_oli

Bo Ona jest wyczesana   :big grin:  
To są włosy i tak samo sie o nie dba jak o te na głowie.
Na tym zdjęciu jest zakurzona. Po kompieli to jest "rozdmuchana"   :oops:

----------


## Majka

broda całkiem, całkiem  :cool:  
pewnie utrzymanie takiej "rozdmuchanej" nie jest proste  :Roll:  

Oli-oli lubisz takie imprezy /kupa luda, mlodzież alternatywna, pogo/?

----------


## oli_oli

Sam jestem młodzieżą   :Wink2:  Do tego jestem alternatywny i lubie pogo.
OCZYWIŚCIE ZE TAK   :big grin:  
A wy nie  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## andrzejka

> Sam jestem młodzieżą   Do tego jestem alternatywny i lubie pogo.
> OCZYWIŚCIE ZE TAK   
> A wy nie


My też  :big tongue:   ale już czasu nie starcza i okazji coraz mniej  :sad:  
Ale bywało , bywało  :cry:   :cry:   :Wink2:  

Wpisuję sie na listę wielbicieli twojej brody  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## oli_oli

Ale urosłem   :Lol:

----------


## fizyk

Oj Whisper co my się mamy!!! Ani Twoja Luśka ani moja Fizula nigdy nie dopuszczą, żebyśmy mieli takie fajne brody. 
Oli_oli - pozdrawiam.
A poniżej fizykowa gramadka w przyszłej jadalni (fotka sprzed 2 miesięcy):

----------


## oli_oli

Dzięki bardzi i pozdrawiam całą fizykową gromadkę   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## fizyk

> Dzięki bardzi i pozdrawiam całą fizykową gromadkę


  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------

No i po co te zdjęcia. Ja sobie Fizyka wyobrażałam zupełnie inaczej.

----------


## andrzejka

> No i po co te zdjęcia. .


Po to żebys nie musiała juz wyobrażac ale żebyś wiedziała jak wygląda  :cool:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## oli_oli

Po to są mity aby je obalać.   :Lol:

----------


## maxymov

> Witam,
> ja moją brodę zapuszczam 8 lat, ale widziałem takie same po 2 latach. To zależy jak u kogo rośnie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Brodaczy  
> 
> Resztę też 
> [/url]


  Gratuluję samozaparcia.

  Pozdrawiam

----------


## oli_oli

> Gratuluję samozaparcia


Dzieki.
Mam nadzieje ze starczy go jeszce na kilkadziesiat lat. Wtedy zobaczymy.   :cool:

----------


## Whisper

> Oj Whisper co my się mamy!!! Ani Twoja Luśka ani moja Fizula nigdy nie dopuszczą, żebyśmy mieli takie fajne brody.


Zazdrosne, bo same mieć nie mogą  :Confused:

----------


## fizyk

> Napisał fizyk
> 
> Oj Whisper co my się mamy!!! Ani Twoja Luśka ani moja Fizula nigdy nie dopuszczą, żebyśmy mieli takie fajne brody.
> 
> 
> Zazdrosne, bo same mieć nie mogą


Właśnie!!!!   :Confused:

----------


## fizyk

> No i po co te zdjęcia. Ja sobie Fizyka wyobrażałam zupełnie inaczej.


Przepraszam   :oops:   :Wink2:  
Verunia - a jak sobie wyobrażałaś moją skromną osobę??   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> No i po co te zdjęcia. Ja sobie Fizyka wyobrażałam zupełnie inaczej.
> 
> 
> Przepraszam    
> Verunia - a jak sobie wyobrażałaś moją skromną osobę??


inaczej  :Wink2:

----------


## KAS01



----------


## zaba_gonia

Kto przeglądał mój dziennik, to wie jak wyglądam......

Ale wkrótce postaram się wkleić jakieś fotki nie z budowy i nie na rowerze  :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

> Sam jestem młodzieżą   Do tego jestem alternatywny i lubie pogo.
> OCZYWIŚCIE ZE TAK   
> A wy nie


ja juz za duza jestem na pogo , ale kiedys to i owszem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam bratnia dusze

----------


## oli_oli

houk   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

To ja tez Was pozdrawiam!  :big tongue:

----------


## EDZIA

Witaj Zeljka - miło Cię poznać  :big grin:  .
Bardzo sympatycznie wyglądasz.
Fajnie, że się ujawniłaś 

pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki Edzia. Ale my się już "poznaliśmy", nie?     :Wink2:  
No i też wirtualnie...    :big tongue:

----------


## kasztanka

a oto Piotrus Kasztanki -Kasztaniatko  :smile: 

 

Kasztanka bedzie troche pozniej -jak schudnie hihihi

----------


## rrmi

*Kasztanko* , pamietam jak 1 raz widzialam Piotrusia   :Lol:   :Lol:  ....
Teraz widze juz faceta prawie   :Wink2:  
Cudenko slodkie  :big grin:  
Widac , ze sie zdrowo _chowa_

----------


## EDZIA

> Dzięki Edzia. Ale my się już "poznaliśmy", nie?     
> No i też wirtualnie...


No tak, 
ale teraz znamy się już z widzenia  :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## rrmi

> To ja tez Was pozdrawiam!


Qrcze same ladne  i mlode dziewczyny na tym forum  :Lol:  
To ja stara pokraka chyba w ukryciu pozostane  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> To ja tez Was pozdrawiam! 
> 
> 
> Qrcze same ladne  i mlode dziewczyny na tym forum  
> To ja stara pokraka chyba w ukryciu pozostane


*rrmi* - zgadza się ja  zaczynam mieć kompleksy  :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## rrmi

oj *Edzia*  :Lol:  
ale jak to o winie gadaja ludziska ??
Zapomnialam  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## EDZIA

> oj *Edzia*  
> ale jak to o winie gadaja ludziska ??
> Zapomnialam


Wiem, wiem - tym lepsze  :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

Podbudujmy sie jeszcze bardziej   :Lol:  
ej tam , te mlode to chude takie , kosciste  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ps .ile ja bym dala , ze zrzucenie kilku kilo  :oops:

----------


## EDZIA

To dawaj...przyjmę jakieś 5 kg  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> Witaj Zeljka - miło Cię poznać  .
> Bardzo sympatycznie wyglądasz.
> Fajnie, że się ujawniłaś 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Edzia


Edziu, Zelijka jest nie tylko sympatyczna, ale i bardzo uczynna i ... no super.  :oops:   :big grin:  
Wyjaśnienie w komentarzach do dziennika AgnesK.

----------


## EDZIA

> Edziu, Zelijka jest nie tylko sympatyczna, ale i bardzo uczynna i ... no super.   
> Wyjaśnienie w komentarzach do dziennika AgnesK.


Widziałam *Tomku*- obracanie zdjęć  :big grin:  
To, że uczynna i wrażliwa miałam okazję się przekonać podczas prowadzenia akcji komputer dla Nikoli 
No tak ładna dziewczyna z ładnych okolic  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

O urodzie to już nie pisałem.   :oops:  Wiek nie pozwala. 
Ładna, zgrabna  :oops:

----------


## Żelka

Ale się ludziska rozpisały. A ja powiem tylko tak. 
To zdjęcie to jedno z moich lepszych   :oops:  (dlatego właśnie to wkleiłam) zrobione w zeszłym roku. Mam duuużo gorsze zdjęcia, uwierzcie mi.  
Chuda - to ja jestem, nie do końca z wyboru. (Życie swoje robi.) 
Młoda, czy ja wiem? (37 niedługo stuknie) 
To, że z kraju pięknego pochodzę, to nie moja zasługą. No i co jeszcze? Pomagać ludziom, lubię – jak mogę.  
A Was wszystkich serdecznie pozdrawiam, po kolejnej nieprzespanej nocy... (Mój syn od jakiegoś czasu, znów, co druga nockę przesypia)
No i jak tu utyć??   :Evil:   :cry:

----------


## Vondraczek

A co tam ja też sie pokaże! 
No i oczywiście o okipie budowlanej zapomnieć nie mogę!

Pozdrawiam wszystkie gębusie  :Wink2:

----------


## SławekD-żonka



----------


## Żelka

No to się nazywa prawdziwi SKARB. Cudne te Wasze dzieciaki Kasztanko,Vondraczku i SlawkuD – żonka.   :big tongue:

----------


## zaba_gonia

Znalazłam coś extra....  :Lol:  

Tak załatwił mnie mój fryzjer!!!  :cry:  



A po użyciu profesjonalnej odżywki....

----------


## Żelka

Taką nauczycielkę każdy by chciał mięć. Z odżywką czy bez.     :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

A przy Twoim zdjęciu, to nawet mój mąż japę otworzył..........- Elegantko....  :Wink2:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

*zaba_gonia* chyba czas najwyższy na zmianę fryzjera  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

*Zeljka,*
nie dość, że z Ciebie dziewczyna wielu talentów, to jeszcze na dodatek z klasą, ładna i z taką figurą, że nabawiasz mnie kompleksów  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

Bardzo ładne zdjęcie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam
Sonika

----------


## Żelka

Soniko ja tez mam kompleksy. A tutaj mnie dwóch Forumowiczow (co kupowali od nas stemple) widziało na żywo i chyba potwierdza, że to tylko dobre zdjęcie.   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Nie wierzę, albo się znają tylko na stemplach, albo dziwni jacyś

----------


## facio

Ciocia Żaba go już zna, innym przedstawiam:
Mały Facio:

----------


## Żelka

Gigant!   :big tongue:  Super chłopak! No i jaki pracowity...   :big tongue:

----------


## oli_oli

Informatyk będzie jak nic   :big grin:  
Przyda sie.

----------


## facio

to zdjęcie z mojego DB ale przecież nie wszyscy muszą go czytać więc... oto duży facio   :cool:  
(ten z prawej)   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

Witaj Facio!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Ja czytam DB, ale chyba mam jakieś braki, bo nie widziałam tego zdjęcia....

Miło mi Cię poznać!  :big grin:

----------


## facio

> Witaj Facio!!!   
> 
> Ja czytam DB, ale chyba mam jakieś braki, bo nie widziałam tego zdjęcia....
> 
> Miło mi Cię poznać!


Miło mi również   :big tongue:   Wpis jest z wczoraj  :Wink2:  

Jak będe w Twoich stronach to nie omieszkam podjechać do Ciebie   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> Witaj Facio!!!   
> 
> Ja czytam DB, ale chyba mam jakieś braki, bo nie widziałam tego zdjęcia....
> 
> Miło mi Cię poznać! 
> 
> 
> ...


Zapraszam!  :big grin:  Koniecznie zabierz małego Facia!

----------


## i_ska

No skoro mamy sie ujawniać to proszę, ale powiem, że bardzo nie lubię się fotografować to dla mnie udręka. Ale dla dobra sprawy i postu proszę oto ja  :Confused:

----------


## pattaya

Przegapiłem zdjęcie Zeljki  :cry:  
Proszę o ponowne wklejenie!

----------


## bezele

Tak było 2 latka temu przed budowa a teraz ..... o 7 kilo mniej  :sad:

----------


## facio

> No skoro mamy sie ujawniać to proszę, ale powiem, że bardzo nie lubię się fotografować to dla mnie udręka. Ale dla dobra sprawy i postu proszę oto ja


Miło Cię poznać   :big tongue:   :cool:

----------


## facio

> ...to moze ujawnie sie i ja .. ja i moja rodzinka  w pelnej krasie


Was również miło poznać   :big tongue:   :cool:

----------


## i_ska

Witaj Facio bardzo dziękuję mi również Ciebie miło poznać   :big grin:

----------


## bezele

> Napisał bezele
> 
> ...to moze ujawnie sie i ja .. ja i moja rodzinka  w pelnej krasie 
> 
> 
> Was również miło poznać


Witaj Facio dzieki za mile powitanie  :Wink2:

----------


## Chef Paul

... cóż, ... jako "nowemu" tutaj i mnie wypada się wkleić i kilka słów skreślić, ...
... tak więc: 
... wiek - daaaaaawno już przekroczona 1/2 ludzkiego życia, ... wzrost - nie nachalny, ... włos - wspomnienie, (wiatr już ich nie "czochra", dlatego w czapce), ... obwód w pasie - wyraźnie zaawansowany mięsień piwny, ... zawód - ekonomista (budownictwo i nieruchomości), ... hobby - "jaki jest koń, każdy widzi",



pozdrawiam Wszystkich niezmiernie serdecznie

ps - ... dom zbudowany (kilka, a obecny w rozbudowie), ... drzewo zasadzone (wiele, ostatnio dzisiaj 3 cisy), ... syn (nic o tym nie wiem - a napewno to córunia Agusia, w wieku lat 30-tu kilka), ... - jak więc Widzicie wedle reguły pewnej - nie do końca spełniony jestem (chyba, że się syn jakiś ujawni),
...

----------


## oli_oli

Witamy Szefa Paula  :big grin:

----------


## isabell

to ja


Iza i Marek
Łukasz i Mateusz oraz Sol


no to nas już znacie
 :Wink2:

----------


## bezele

witaj isabell milo Cie poznac i widziec  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## isabell

dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Maxtorka

> ... cóż, ... jako "nowemu" tutaj i mnie wypada się wkleić i kilka słów skreślić, ...
> ... tak więc: 
> ... wiek - daaaaaawno już przekroczona 1/2 ludzkiego życia, ... wzrost - nie nachalny, ... włos - wspomnienie, (wiatr już ich nie "czochra", dlatego w czapce), ... obwód w pasie - wyraźnie zaawansowany mięsień piwny, ... zawód - ekonomista (budownictwo i nieruchomości), ... hobby - "jaki jest koń, każdy widzi",
> 
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam Wszystkich niezmiernie serdecznie
> 
> ps - ... dom zbudowany (kilka, a obecny w rozbudowie), ... drzewo zasadzone (wiele, ostatnio dzisiaj 3 cisy), ... syn (nic o tym nie wiem - a napewno to córunia Agusia, w wieku lat 30-tu kilka), ... - jak więc Widzicie wedle reguły pewnej - nie do końca spełniony jestem (chyba, że się syn jakiś ujawni),
> ...


Witaj Chef Paul ,

teraz to ja już rozumiem skąd te cudne przepisy na potrawy z grilla i nie tylko ( nalewkę z pigwy właśnie próbuję wykonać   :smile:   )

Pozdrowionka   :smile:

----------

*Chef Paul*, z nieba mi spadłeś ze swoją stroną, już ją wsadziłam do ulubionych.  :big grin:   :big grin: 
Mam w planie zbudowanie pieca chlebowego, grilla i wędzarni w jednym, 
przepisy z Twojej strony będą jak znalazł!
Pozdrawiam.

 :big grin:

----------


## ewak39

O rety, faktycznie! Nie zauwazylam strony *Chefa Paula*!   :oops:  

*matka* jak to dobrze, ze napisalas!   :big grin:  

Ja tez chce budowac wedzarnie!   :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

... "alem siem zarumieniłem od tych Waszych kontlemetów"   :oops:  ...

... jeżeli będę mógł być pomocny w sprawach kulinarnych to bardzo chętnie pomogę ... moja największa "szajba" to grill, wędzarnia i dziczyzna http://www.chefpaul.net/wild/dziczyzna.html 
... miłośników grillowania już teraz mogę zaprosić na "Grillowanie z Białą Damą" na kórnickim podzamczu w maju 2006 (w czasie obchodów Dni Kórnika - pod Poznaniem) - w rolach głównych Maciej Kuroń i moja skromna osoba, ...

...  :Lol:  a w sprawie budowy wędzarni nie mam tajemnic ... proszę o pierwszy zestaw pytań   :smile:  

... "pigwówka" szlachetnym napojem jest i basta (dziś zrobiona, niestety na Wielkanoc otwarta   :sad:  , - jedną flaszkę musiałem zamurować 5 lat temu, tak mnie kusiła - poważnie - postanowiłem wybić dziurę za 5 lat i ją wydobyć   :smile:  )

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## zielonooka

No to ja sobie tez tak pocichutku..........



i żeby bylo sprawiedliwe....  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Y przy czynności której nie znosze   :Wink2:

----------


## Chef Paul

... do zdjęcia *zielonookiej* (powyżej) nie pasuje tytuł "topicu" (to bardziej "buźka" niż "gęba")   :smile:  
... no, no,   :ohmy:   ... piękna i mądra ... rzadko chadza w parze (i jeszcze dodatkowo młoda) ... tak więc stare porzekadło w przypadku *zielonookiej* się nie sprawdziło   :smile:  

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## bezele

[quote="zielonooka"]No to ja sobie tez tak pocichutku..........




...co tu duzo gadać śliczna buzia zielonooka   :Wink2:

----------


## Amor

Ktoś poznaje?

----------


## Mały

Same śliczne forumowiczki...  :oops:  a ja taki nieśmiały...  :cool:

----------


## tola

Amor
to piękne zdjęcie Marilyn Monroe....

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> ... miłośników grillowania już teraz mogę zaprosić na "Grillowanie z Białą Damą" na kórnickim podzamczu w maju 2006 (w czasie obchodów Dni Kórnika - pod Poznaniem) - w rolach głównych Maciej Kuroń i moja skromna osoba, ...


Szefie - postaraj się proszę przypomniec o tym fakcie na forum, bardzo chętnie zjawimy się rodzinnie w Kórniku  :big tongue:  i jeśli foto reporterzy pozwolą na to -  zgłosimy się do Ciebie osobiście  :cool:  A w Skrzynkach pod Kórnikiem mam nawet rodzinkę i przy trasie Katowickiej również  :cool:

----------


## Amor

> Amor
> to piękne zdjęcie Marilyn Monroe....


Jasne, że tak. Czekałam na to kto pierwszy ją rozpozna. Pozdrawiam Cię Tolu.
Dla potwierdzenia daję jeszcze jedno.

----------


## Chef Paul

... oczywiście, że przypomnę   :smile:   w "topicu" *grill i ...* http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...064&highlight=  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie (również rodzinkę po sąsiedzku)   :smile:

----------


## Trini

eto ja...

----------


## zaba_gonia

*Trini*, to Ty czy Twoja córka???????

Miło mi Cię poznać  :big grin:

----------


## Trini

Żabo_Goniu - to ja, i to całkiem niedawno  :big grin: 
25 na karku  :wink: 
Mnie również miło Ciebie poznać  :smile:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Żabo_Goniu - to ja, i to całkiem niedawno 
> 25 na karku 
> Mnie również miło Ciebie poznać


Moje uczennice wyglądają starzej........  :Wink2:

----------


## Trini

> Napisał Trini
> 
> Żabo_Goniu - to ja, i to całkiem niedawno 
> 25 na karku 
> Mnie również miło Ciebie poznać 
> 
> 
> Moje uczennice wyglądają starzej........


to co Ty, w domu późnej starości wykładasz??  :ohmy:   :big tongue: 

Nie mogę znaleźć Twojego zdjecia, ale po avatarze widzę, że nic Ci nie brakuje także  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## wilcza75

Dobry Wieczór wszystkim bywalcom i nie tylko...
Nie godnym dołączyć do tak szacownego grona, ale może wybaczycie nowicjuszowi.

no i jeśli wpadne na Prage 4 marca, to może już nie bedę się musiał  legitymować  :oops:  



luty 2005 - Zosia z tatą

----------


## y_not

moja geba juz byla tu dana (bez  mojej zgody co prawda ale co ja mam do gadania   :Evil:   :big grin:  )
ale postrasze jeszcze

----------


## zaba_gonia

> moja geba juz byla tu dana (bez  mojej zgody co prawda ale co ja mam do gadania    )
> ale postrasze jeszcze


wiemy, wiemy....
Jesteś TYM od Zielonookiej....  :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

No to jak wszyscy.... nienawidzę być fotografowana, ale na ślubach to tak fajnie mieć pamiątkę....




Chyba, że złapią mnie "w pracy" - tu na konferencji - ja to ta pierwsza z lewej


Ale czasem też pohulam....jeszcze jako pasażer  :smile: 




Pozdrowionka  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

Nefer tylko jena fotka jest!!! 
halooooo (3 zniknely byly!!!)

zaba - fajnie tak nie? kiedys kobiety byly do facetow przypisywane a teraz odwrotnie :big grin:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Nefer tylko jena fotka jest!!! 
> halooooo (3 zniknely byly!!!)
> 
> zaba - fajnie tak nie? kiedys kobiety byly do facetow przypisywane a teraz odwrotnie


Kiedyś jeden budowlaniec powiedział o moim mężu." mąż naszej szefowej"  :Lol:

----------


## DARIO2

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Nefer tylko jena fotka jest!!! 
> halooooo (3 zniknely byly!!!)
> 
> zaba - fajnie tak nie? kiedys kobiety byly do facetow przypisywane a teraz odwrotnie
> 
> 
> Kiedyś jeden budowlaniec powiedział o moim mężu." mąż naszej szefowej"


  :big grin:  witam

  Czytając twój dziennik ,to faktycznie , aż strach z toba się zadawac!
  Żaba.....ty to umiesz........  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

Już poprawiłam fotki - muszę się czymś dziś zająć.

----------


## zielonooka

Nefer - ekstra  w tym aucie!
jaaa tez chce tak :big grin:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> Nefer - ekstra  w tym aucie!


Tak tak tak  :cool:

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer - ekstra  w tym aucie!
> jaaa tez chce tak


Ta zabawa to rally cross. Zawody odbywają sie w Słomczynie pod Warszawą (niedaleko Grójca) - zabawa jest czaderska. Ponieważ mój znajomy jest kierowcą, a drugi jego mechanikiem, więc jeżdżę na zawody dopingować (czytaj: drzeć ryja z trybuny). A czasem zapraszam się na treningi i czasem jest tzw. co-driving - czyli jazda z gośćmi (do tego trzeba założyć fotel pasażera :smile:  którego zwykle nie ma) W tym sezonie moja firma będzie tę załogę sponsorować  :smile:  :smile:  Także zapraszam wszystkich do obejrzenia zawodów ( jak nie na żywo to są relacje w TVN Turbo o TV5). TO nie jest popularny sport, a jest suuuuuper.

Zresztą jak zbuduję dom, to ten garaż jest po to dwustanowiskowy, żeby mieć gdzie naprawiać taki samochodzik, co go sobie kupię na cross  :smile:  Tyle, że to będzie Subaru  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

ja to bym chcilam pojezdzic ehhh
ale ...mam wiele talentow niewatpliwie :big grin:   :Wink2:  ale nie jest nim prowadzenie samochodu

----------


## Nefer

> ja to bym chcilam pojezdzic ehhh
> ale ...mam wiele talentow niewatpliwie  ale nie jest nim prowadzenie samochodu


A ja kocham jeździć i grzebać w samochodach ( i motorach - ale już za stara jestem ja i moje kolana) No i dzień bez samochodu to dzień stracony  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

Nefer ja tez kocham jezdzic....  :oops:   tyle ze dla dobra spoleczenstwa chyba nie powinnam, koszmarny ze mnie kierowca, niezdecydowany , mylacy prawa i lewa  strone, skrecajacy w ost momencie, mylacy sprzeglo z hamulcem, malujacy oko na swiatlach itd...(sama siebie bym zatlukla na drodze)   :sad:

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer ja tez kocham jezdzic....   tyle ze dla dobra spoleczenstwa chyba nie powinnam, koszmarny ze mnie kierowca, niezdecydowany , mylacy prawa i lewa  strone, skrecajacy w ost momencie, mylacy sprzeglo z hamulcem, malujacy oko na swiatlach itd...(sama siebie bym zatlukla na drodze)



No to dzisiaj chyba jechałam za Tobą  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  To nic , bardzo dużo ludzi jeździ w ten sposób - i popatrz - jakoś sobi radzą  :smile: 

Jest takie mądre powiedzenie: ludzie inteligentni różnią się tym od nieinteligentnych, że ma ją wątliwości  :smile: 

Pozdrowionka 

P.S. jakbym tak wyglądała to też patrzyłabym w lusterko w czasie jazdy  :smile:

----------


## romka



----------


## Grudeczki&Tayga

Witam!  :big grin:  
Ale Wy ludziska pikni wszystkie jezdeta! Ho ho ho!!! 
Ja tu pierwszy dzień tzn. noc z Wami jestem więc to dla mnie jak chrzest jest  :Wink2:  . Serdecznie wszzstkich pozdrawiam, a jak liznę nieco więcej wiedzy na temat wklejania fotek to tu se jeszcze wrócę, obiecuję  :big grin:  

Buziaki dla przecudnej urody dzidziusiów ciupeńkich i tych całkiem wyrosłych... Trzymajcie się uśmiechu i słoneczka a reszta jakoś pokulga się sama  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stefa0

:big grin:

----------


## Mały

[quote="stefa0"]To sem ja  :big grin:  
WOW!

----------


## tomek1950

Mały, znasz się na ludziach  :big grin:

----------


## Mały

Byleby tego moja łajw nie zobaczyła...

----------


## stefa0

Nie przesadzajcie tylko odwiedzcie podforum wnetrza i poradzcie mi, co mam zrobic z moja okropnie nieustawna lazienka  :Wink2:

----------


## Mały

> Nie przesadzajcie tylko odwiedzcie podforum wnetrza i poradzcie mi, co mam zrobic z moja okropnie nieustawna lazienka


 Zazdrosna...? :wink: 
 Ale ja to by, raczej poradził co pod tynkiem...,a do porad ustawieniowych to raczej tylko kobity.

----------


## stefa0

Zazdrosna???  :Lol:  Przeciez to moje zdjecie komentowales  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Hmmm...Dopiero teraz zauwazylam, ze nawet mieszkamy niedaleko siebie  :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

Jaki ładny piesek ..  :cool:  ...mozna pogłaskac ??

----------


## stefa0

Mozna  :cool:  Madzia jest bardzo lagodna  :big grin:

----------


## selimm

czuje sie zachęcony...  :Lol:

----------


## stefa0

Taaaaaaa...  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

no skoro nalegasz ...  :cool:

----------


## stefa0

Proszszsszz...Glaskaj do woli  :big tongue:

----------


## selimm

ona tak z leksza na łagodną to nie wyglada   :Lol:  ..pewnie musialbym sie najpierw z włascicielką zaprzyjaznic   :cool:  ...a dopiero potem sie za "macanie"psa brać ...  :Wink2:

----------


## stefa0

> ..pewnie musialbym sie najpierw z włascicielką zaprzyjaznic


Chyba z wlascicielami  :big tongue:  Madea jest bardziej przywiazana do swojego pana. To chyba z nim najpierw musialbys sie zaprzyjaznic  :Lol:  Widzisz. I tak zle, i tak niedobrze  :Wink2:

----------


## Mały

> Zazdrosna???  Przeciez to moje zdjecie komentowales   
> Hmmm...Dopiero teraz zauwazylam, ze nawet mieszkamy niedaleko siebie


  Tzn?

----------


## stefa0

...

----------


## Mały

A w Rumii to jestem na codzień bo tu pracuję...

----------


## stefa0

...

----------


## selimm

Nastepny sie na głaskanie pieska trafił   :cool:  ....

----------


## stefa0

A piesek tylko jeden i nie wiem, czy zniesie tyle czulosci na raz  :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

ja tez mysle ze nie ma co zaspokajać wszystkich zachcianek jej na raz ....za dobrze by sie miała  :Lol:

----------


## stefa0

A to ty z tych, ktorzy wyznaja zasade, ze kobiecie nie wolno dawac zbyt wiele czulosci, bo jeszcze sie przyzwyczai???

----------


## selimm

ja z tych co konkurencji z włosami na klacie nie znosi   :Wink2:  

......a lubie wszelakie  "uosobienie Jędzy" ...

----------


## inż. Mamoń

A to ja chyba jakieś 4 lata temu:

----------


## stefa0

> ja z tych co konkurencji z włosami na klacie nie znosi


Jak kazdy facet.

----------


## selimm

> Napisał selimm
> 
> ja z tych co konkurencji z włosami na klacie nie znosi  
> 
> 
> Jak kazdy facet.


jaka obcykana   :cool:  

inz...fajna fota   :Wink2:

----------


## stefa0

Zebys wiedzial  :cool:

----------


## selimm

jestes niesamowita ...

----------


## stefa0

Widze, ze chcesz ciagnac dyskusje? Tylko, ze zasmiecamy watek  :big grin:  Az sie boje zapytac, czemu uwazasz, ze jestem niesamowita. Wiec nie pytam. To watek zdjeciowy. Dyskusje odbywaja sie gdzie indziej.  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

> A to ja chyba jakieś 4 lata temu:



upsss.....zupełnie niepodobny ......  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał inż. Mamoń
> 
> A to ja chyba jakieś 4 lata temu:
> 
> 
> 
> upsss.....zupełnie niepodobny ......



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
teraz bardziej obkuty   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> A to ja chyba jakieś 4 lata temu:


czesć Mamońku!!!!!!
Wprawdzie już Ciebie wypatrzyłam wcześniej, ale jeszcze raz powiem....
 MIŁO MI CIE POZNAC!  :big grin:

----------


## Funia

Mamoniu!!!!

jaki Ty .....

Mamoniowaty jesteś  :Wink2:  

Faktycznie miło Cię poznać  :big grin:

----------


## stefa0

...

----------


## andre59

Dołączam do galerii.
Ja i moja "drzazga".

----------


## oli_oli

Witamy serdecznie ciebie i wiosełko.
Jaką muzyczkę grasz?

 :big grin:

----------


## andrzejka

> Dołączam do galerii.
> Ja i moja "drzazga".


No to cześć  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## andrzejka

> Napisał inż. Mamoń
> 
> A to ja chyba jakieś 4 lata temu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> czesć Mamońku!!!!!!
> Wprawdzie już Ciebie wypatrzyłam wcześniej, ale jeszcze raz powiem....
>  MIŁO MI CIE POZNAC!


Zastanawiasz się w która stronę się udać pewnie  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:  
Hejki  :cool:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> Dołączam do galerii.
> Ja i moja "drzazga".


Cześć Andre  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## andre59

> Witamy serdecznie ciebie i wiosełko.
> Jaką muzyczkę grasz?


Trochę bluesa,
trochę rocka,
trochę środka.  :big grin:

----------


## selimm

Andre ja sie czuc z leksza wyc...
ja myslałem zes Ty stary piernik z zastawką w sercu jest 
i fory Ci dawałem ....ehhhh 

ps. drzazge masz fajną   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Andre ja sie czuc z leksza wyc...
> ja myslałem zes Ty stary piernik z zastawką w sercu jest 
> i fory Ci dawałem ....ehhhh 
> 
> ps. drzazge masz fajną


Selek - moze podswiadomie porownywales do siebie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> Andre ja sie czuc z leksza wyc...
> ja myslałem zes Ty stary piernik z zastawką w sercu jest 
> i fory Ci dawałem ....ehhhh 
> 
> ps. drzazge masz fajną


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Zaskoczyłem Cię, co?  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Funia

Zielonooka - jaki masz pięęęęęęęęęekny emblemacik  :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

> Zielonooka - jaki masz pięęęęęęęęęekny emblemacik



 :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## selimm

> Napisał selimm
> 
> Andre ja sie czuc z leksza wyc...
> ja myslałem zes Ty stary piernik z zastawką w sercu jest 
> i fory Ci dawałem ....ehhhh 
> 
> ps. drzazge masz fajną  
> 
> 
> ...


no ...z leksza ...obstawiałem kulawego chomika z zastawką serca   :Lol:

----------


## stander

Dla niektórych może być niespodzianką, że jestem dziewczynką:  :big grin:

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

> A to ja chyba jakieś 4 lata temu:




ooo, PT. inżynier.... miło poznać  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

Nowych buziek brak.
Czyżby forumowicze wstydzili się ujawnić?

----------


## zielonooka

moze na wiosne... jak sie zrzuci sadelko z poswiatecznego obzarstwa sie nowe fotki pojawia   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## Funia28



----------


## Funia28

chyba nie wyszło - no ale adres zdjęcia jest http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...wn8lacfbi.html  :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

*funia28* witamy na watku "geby "!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Funia28

:big grin:   Witanko zielonooka [img]www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/2i4lzjkwn8lacfbi.html [/img]
Ciekawe czy teraz wyjdzie

----------


## oli_oli

Witaj Funia28
Pozwoliłem sobie dopomóc tobie.

Oto Funia28:
  :big grin:

----------


## Funia28

Oli dziękuję   :oops:

----------


## oli_oli

Do usług :d

----------


## Funia

Funiu28
zdjęcie fajne
gdzie robione?

ps. ale i tak najfajniejszą masz ....... ksywkę  :Wink2:

----------


## Iwuś

Może wątekjuż wymierający, ale będę solidarna... http://foto.onet.pl/upload/31/93/_606767_n.jpg

----------


## świercz

witam gębiarzy!!! ja pod 3 linkiem "a czasami lubie..."  :smile:

----------


## Tezeusz1

> Może wątekjuż wymierający, ale będę solidarna... http://foto.onet.pl/upload/31/93/_606767_n.jpg



o!  :ohmy:  
jaka piekna kobieta   :cool:

----------


## kasia w

Będę solidarna i dorzucę swoją fotkę z ukochanym
http://foto.onet.pl/upload/22/58/_616765_n.jpg

----------


## kasia w

Może teraz: http://foto.onet.pl/mojalbum/zdjecie...zid=616765&r=0

Pozdro

----------


## kasia w

Spróbuję kiedy indziej. Muszę się tego nauczyć bo wbrew pozorom to nie jest takie bardzo proste pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia w

Ostatni raz:

----------


## kasia w

Hura!!!!!
Człowiek cały czas się czegoś uczy. Zmieniam zdanie to nie było trudne!!!!! Pozdrawiamy Kasia i Piotruś

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

Witam  :smile: 
Jestem na forum od niedawna, powoli wczytuję się w dorobek forum.
Na zdjęciu jestem z 8-miesięcznš córeczkš JULIĽ
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## lonly

No to dla ochłody w te upały  :Lol:

----------


## jabko

WOW
Cóz za ziekawy wątek a ja dopiero teraz go znalazłem.

To wszystko co mogę wkleić z kompa domowego:
Ja czyli jabko


pozdrawiam

----------


## Majka

Lonly, a co Ty porabiałes na Zlotówce? Oczywiście oprócz picia piwa  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

a to ja froschka i moj frosch

----------


## Jola_K

To ja:
Zima z bombardino:


I latem z wulkanem:

----------


## jabko

Jola_K na tej frugiej fotce wyglądasz na 16tkę   :big tongue:

----------


## Jola_K

A mam prawie raz tyle.....    :oops:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

*Jola_K*,
czemu oczy za okularami chowasz?  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Chciałem znowu obejrześ "szesnastolatkę" i klops
Serwer dalej leży ??
Jola_K dawaj te fotki

----------


## selimm

wystraszył sie tej fotki z kompa domowego   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Albo mąż go wystraszył   :Lol:  
I przywrócił zonkę do porządku    :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

Najnowsze_ tryndy_  w modzie wysokogórskiej w sezonie podobno letnim 2006   :Wink2:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## tola

*Maxtorka* nawet w stroju teletubisia wyglądasz interesująco   :big grin:   ile kilometrów dziennie deptałaś?

----------


## Maxtorka

Hihihihihi   :Wink2:   Teletubisia   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
No właśnie wiedziałam że kogoś przypominam ale nie mogłam sobie skojarzyć . Może dlatego że moje dziecię z teletubies już dawno wyrosło .
A ile kilosów miałam w nogach to Ci nie powiem ale średnio to było 8-10  godzin wędrowania dziennie . Nóżki to odczuły , odchorowały i już by chętnie gdzieś poniosły   :cool:   :big grin:  .

----------


## selimm

prosimy o jeszcze jedno zdjęcie   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> prosimy o jeszcze jedno zdjęcie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Teletubiś jest tylko jeden !   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

no dobra! - niech będzie zdjecie zrobione "przy-pogodzie"   :Wink2:  
albo zgoła "przy-upale"

----------


## EDZIA

Maxtorka to Ty  :ohmy:  ?
Tak na szybko sobie przypominam, czy Ty aby córki nie masz?
Fajnie wyglądasz, taka "smarkulka"  :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

*Seluś* zgoła w moim wieku już nie bardzo wypada , przynajmniej tak publicznie   :cool:   :Wink2:  

*EDZIA* , córki nie posiadam ( z tego co mi wiadomo  :Wink2:  ) , mam za to synusia , za niecałe trzy tygodnie 20-stka mu stuknie   :ohmy:  .
Zawsze mówiłam że te dzieci się strasznie szybko starzeją a my wiecznie piekni i młodzi   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Chef Paul

> no dobra! - niech będzie zdjecie zrobione "przy-pogodzie"   
> albo zgoła "przy-upale"


... no dobra Selek ... Maxtorka "nie chce przy upale" to masz inne "w gorączce" niestety tylko moje   :Lol:  



... a może na koniku się komuś spodoba ?



pzdr

----------


## oli_oli

coś dziwną minę masz na tym koniu    :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## Chef Paul

> coś dziwną minę masz na tym koniu


... taaaa ... nawet koń się śmieje   :Lol:  ... miałem przerwę w konikach od czasów Oklahomy (no i wtedy nie byłem taki tłysty i dupkę trochę twardszą)   :big grin:  ... poza tym Janek chce mi urwać kawał brzucha   :Roll:  

pzdr

... teraz kolej na Twoją "gębusię"   :Lol:  ... może coś wkleisz   :Wink2:

----------


## oli_oli

moje gębusię są kilka stronek wczesniej, a o ile broda mi urosła to sam widziałeś   :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

> moje gębusię są kilka stronek wczesniej, a o ile broda mi urosła to sam widziałeś


... no własnie dlatego Cię namawiam do "wklejki"   :Lol:  ... ażeby inni również zobaczyli   :Wink2:  (no i trochę się postarzałeś   :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  )

pzdr

----------


## zielonooka

> WOW
> Cóz za ziekawy wątek a ja dopiero teraz go znalazłem.
> 
> To wszystko co mogę wkleić z kompa domowego:
> Ja czyli jabko
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam



no prosze... kolejny przystojniak sie ujawnił    :big grin:  .....  :Wink2:  
pozdrawienia dla jabka i Pani Jabkowej (ktora chyba uciales  na focie - ladnie to tak   :Wink2:  )

----------


## oli_oli

> o własnie dlatego Cię namawiam do "wklejki"  ... ażeby inni również zobaczyli  (no i trochę się postarzałeś    )


Co ja będę dzieci straszył  :ohmy:

----------


## zielonooka

> o własnie dlatego Cię namawiam do "wklejki"  ... ażeby inni również zobaczyli  (no i trochę się postarzałeś    )
> 			
> 		
> 
> Co ja będę dzieci straszył



kokiet   :Wink2:   (meska odmiana slowa "kokietka";D)

----------


## jabko

Nie bajaj się Oli.
Zielonej nie przestraszysz :




> No to ja sobie tez tak pocichutku..........
> 
> 
> ...


To tak żeby nikt nie przegapił - choć to niemożliwe w przypadku tej brunetki   :Lol:

----------


## oli_oli

> kokiet  (meska odmiana slowa "kokietka";D)


to jest komplement czy przeciwnie   :oops:  




> Nie bajaj się Oli.
> Zielonej nie przestraszysz :


Chciałeś to masz:

----------


## selimm

Oli ,albo mi sie wydaje albo Ci włoski obcieli   :Wink2:  ???

----------


## jabko

hmmm
Bródka troszke kłopotliwa w niektórych czynnosciach   :Lol:  
Nie lepiej to taki półdniowy (jedno) drapiący   :smile:  

Jak Ty chłopie trafiasz piwem przez ten gąszcz ??  :Roll:

----------


## oli_oli

> Oli ,albo mi sie wydaje albo Ci włoski obcieli


chyba zapuścili   :cool:  




> hmmm
> Bródka troszke kłopotliwa w niektórych czynnosciach
> Nie lepiej to taki półdniowy (jedno) drapiący


taki to jest dla cieniasów   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 




> Jak Ty chłopie trafiasz piwem przez ten gąszcz ??


Nie w takie rzeczy się trafia   :big grin:

----------


## lonly

> Lonly, a co Ty porabiałes na Zlotówce? Oczywiście oprócz picia piwa


Próbowałem nogi połamać ale jakoś nie udało się.
 :Lol:  
Kurcze te powiadomienia o postach nie działają   :Evil:  
Wyszedłem na chama że tak długo nie odpowiadam na pytanie Damy
Sorki

----------


## jabko

> taki to jest dla cieniasów


Dla cieniasek chyba   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie bajaj się Oli.
> Zielonej nie przestraszysz :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> ...



"""oooooooo!!!!Madonna mija kara""".Jakie piękne cu.....

dopiero teraz znalazłem watek i już mnie powalił na kolana.
Fotkami też można wyrażać swoje emocje.
W takim razie trza coś wkleic , ale troszku się boje ,że polegne z tą "gębą"
Z tekstem już mi sie to udało czas na zdjęciszko.To zawaliste uczucie zobaczyć kogoś ,kogo wyobrażało sie zupełnie inaczej.

pa pa  :oops:

----------


## selimm

widzisz Ona wkleiła dla Ciebie buzke 
bądz dzentelmen - wklejaj ryja ...

----------


## piejar

> taki to jest dla cieniasów


Broda jest zdecydowanie hardcorowa. Nie dla cieniasów.
Jedna kumpela w pracy ostatnio mi mówiła że ja mam buzię jak pupka noworodka (to miło   :cool:  ). Wspólnie ustaliliśmy że jest to prawdopodobnie kwestia prowadzenia umiarkowanego życia seksualnego. Ja z kolei zauważyłem że dużo księży też tak ma. I to by się chyba zgadzało   :Wink2:   :smile:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
Wracając do tematu to szukam jakiegoś zdjęcia nadającego się do publikacji. Są problemy   :big grin:

----------


## piejar

A kaj je Twój ryjok selimm?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> widzisz Ona wkleiła dla Ciebie buzke 
> bądz dzentelmen - wklejaj ryja ...



 Ups.......skąd wiesz ,że dla mnie?.To przeca watek dla ogółu.
I rzeczywiście Twojej fotki tu  ni chu chu.W rzeczy samej urodziwe dziewcze ,czego o Tobie powiedzieć nie można....Nie nawijaj tylko pokaż swoje lico.

nareczka.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Selimm no chyba ,że jesteś taki brzydki jak ja........hehehe.
Poczekam na Twoją fotke starsi stażem mają pierwszeństwo.


pozdro  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Super się ogląda Wasze buźki. Momentami jestem szoknięta, jak wyobrażenie o "fizis" danej osoby może różnić się od realu  :Wink2:   :big grin:  

No to i ja się odsłonię  :big grin:  

jako blondilla.....


......i bruneta...

Dodane 21.01.07.
 pozwoliłam sobie zamienić fotkę, bo brunetka już nieaktualna  :Wink2:  




Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> A kaj je Twój ryjok selimm?


Własnie !!
Flagowe żądło forum chyba nie okaże się cwaniaczkiem z miodem w uszach i odważy się wkleić swoją fotkę   :Roll:  


Kuleczka a te wszystkie dzieci znad wody to Twoje ??   :Lol:

----------


## Heath

Łoj ale fajny wątek! warto przekopywać głębiej forum  :wink: . pozdrowienia dla wszystkich odwaznych    :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał piejar
> 
> A kaj je Twój ryjok selimm?
> 
> 
> Własnie !!
> Flagowe żądło forum chyba nie okaże się cwaniaczkiem z miodem w uszach i odważy się wkleić swoją fotkę   
> 
> 
> Kuleczka a te wszystkie dzieci znad wody to Twoje ??


Jabko, nie doceniasz mnie....jakie wszystkie...reszta została w domu   :Wink2:   :Lol: 

Heath, Ty nie gratuluj, tylko pokazuj oblicze  :big grin:

----------


## Heath

Eeee, ten tego.... wicie - rozumicie....
 marzy mi się wygląd Johna Portera - naprawdę!!! poczekam aż zapracuję na niego   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

*kuleczka*  :Roll:   jako sexowna brunetka (i to baaardzo sexi   :Wink2:  ) bardziej mi sie podobasz niz delikatna blondynka ....  :Roll:   (choc przyznam ze oba wcielenia ....baaaardzo interesujace  :Wink2:  )

----------


## zielonooka

*niktspecjalny* - dziekuje za komplement   :ohmy:   (o ile to nie podpucha z Twojej strony  :Lol:  ) 
aha- selimm nic nie wklei - kiedys go duzo osob molestowalo zeby pokazal gebe - nic to nie dalo.... i nie wiadomo jak ten Pan wyglada (choc twierdzi sam ze jest baaardzo przystojny   :Wink2:  )

----------


## kuleczka

Zielona, w kwestii sexapilu to Ciebie nikt nie przebije  :Wink2:  i to mówię bardzo serio. Piękna z Ciebie kobieta i mądra, a wiadomo, że te 2 cechy nieczęsto idą w parze   :big grin:  

Selimku, takie malutkie zdjątko zapodaj chociaż, bo Cię już wszyscy podejrzewają o daleko posuniętą szpetotę   :Lol:  Nie daj się prosić.

----------


## zielonooka

*kuleczka* - tak,  tak   :Lol:   - wkleje fote z rana po wstaniu z lozka z zapuchnietymi oczkami  ... sexapil az wtedy bije po oczach    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:  

a Selimma  namawiaj ... mnie  (i nie tylko mnie) sie nie udalo sie siersciucha namowic na pokazanie swojego oblicza....  :sad:   a szkoda   :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *niktspecjalny* - dziekuje za komplement    (o ile to nie podpucha z Twojej strony  ) 
> aha- selimm nic nie wklei - kiedys go duzo osob molestowalo zeby pokazal gebe - nic to nie dalo.... i nie wiadomo jak ten Pan wyglada (choc twierdzi sam ze jest baaardzo przystojny   )


Oooooooo!!!.Piekna Z. nie wiesz ile radosci sprawiła mi ta odp.I od razu mówie ,że nie jest to podpucha.Ładna "kobitka " z Ciebie i tyle.(Topór już swój zakopałem pod fundamenty).

a co do Selimmka to skoro twierdzi ,że jest taki "togo logo"to co za problem pokazać swój "ryjek".

Powiem ,że szukam swojej fotki coby sie forum ze smiechu nie zes.....


pozdrówka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> *niktspecjalny* - dziekuje za komplement    (o ile to nie podpucha z Twojej strony  ) 
> aha- selimm nic nie wklei - kiedys go duzo osob molestowalo zeby pokazal gebe - nic to nie dalo.... i nie wiadomo jak ten Pan wyglada (choc twierdzi sam ze jest baaardzo przystojny   )
> 
> 
> Oooooooo!!!.Piekna Z. nie wiesz ile radosci sprawiła mi ta odp.I od razu mówie ,że nie jest to podpucha.Ładna "kobitka " z Ciebie i tyle.(Topór już swój zakopałem pod fundamenty).
> 
> a co do Selimmka to skoro twierdzi ,że jest taki "togo logo"to co za problem pokazać swój "ryjek".
> ...


widzę, że "od złości do milości"  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

moze byc....i tak  :smile: 
mi zlosc szybko przechodzi   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...


<----------bardzo pozytywne


Dobrze widzisz ale to nie ma nic wspólnego z miłościa .Wyraziłem swoje zadowolenie na widok Zielonej prawie w pełnej "krasie" i ciesze sie ,że jakoś nawiazaliśmy chwilowy  kontakt i tyle.Złości do niej nie czuje..ale to nie temat watku.Zastanawiam się teraz nad fotką którą mam wkleić i kurna nie wiem którą wybrać.bo mi zabiłaś ćwieka.

 :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Maxtorka

No chłopcy , nie krygujcie się   :Lol:  
Wszak kobietom się nie odmawia   :cool:  
Zwłaszcza jak tak ładnie proszą   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

No wlasnie!
zreszta - my kobiety zwracamy na taka mase rzeczy uwage (patrz: watek "co was kreci w  facetach"   :Wink2:  ) ze wyglad to  jedna z wielu rzeczy....  :Wink2:  i na pewno nie jedyna  decydujaca o atrakcyjnosci   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Tak tak, Zielona ma rację, wyglad się nie liczy  :Wink2:  
I rozmiar też hi hi...

----------


## niktspecjalny

nio to ja jak zielona tylko jeszcze ciszej



tydzień przed łysiną(odbieram kompa coby foruma wtrybić




a tu mój podpis przy nodze.(tu jeszcze z włosami)





zmiana na gorsze ale łysej dyńki nie pokażę.



selimm..dlaczego wyprzedziłem Ciebie?
dawaj fotke i po sprawie żądłowaty.

----------


## selimm

hehe...ale tu sie działo   :Lol:  
tylko ze ja juz tu dawno dałem swoją fotke !
nawet znalazła sie taka co ją wysznupała ostatnio   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> hehe...ale tu sie działo   
> tylko ze ja juz tu dawno dałem swoją fotke !
> nawet znalazła sie taka co ją wysznupała ostatnio



gdzie łona jest .jakoś sie na nią nie natkłem .  :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

w zdradzie kiedys mnie zmusili   :Evil:  to zem zapodal facjete 

ps.jak ją ktos znajdzie to niech to ....

----------


## selimm

> Super się ogląda Wasze buźki. Momentami jestem szoknięta, jak wyobrażenie o "fizis" danej osoby może różnić się od realu   
> 
> No to i ja się odsłonię  
> 
> jako blondilla.....
> 
> 
> ......i bruneta...
> 
> ...


wow ...  :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

*niktspecjalny* - no ...no.... .  :Roll:  .a ja sobie ciebie wyobrazalam jako malego  chudego zlosliwego przykurcza  (cos jak teraz Selka   :Lol:  ) :oops:  
a tu prosze....  :ohmy:  
ps. masz jedna fajna ceche w fizjonomi (ktora b. mi sie u facetow podoba)   :Wink2:  


Selek ...no zlituj sie...  :ohmy:   tyle stron  :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *niktspecjalny* - no ...no.... .  .a ja sobie ciebie wyobrazalam jako malego  chudego zlosliwego przykurcza  (cos jak teraz Selka   ) 
> a tu prosze....  
> ps. masz jedna fajna ceche w fizjonomi (ktora b. mi sie u facetow podoba)   
> 
> 
> Selek ...no zlituj sie...   tyle stron


jeżeli to nie tajemnica jakiś skrawek myslowy?może jeszcze nad nia popracuje coby się nie zestarzec.Już dwa razy sie szczypałem i to nie sen.To miłe jak ktoś o kimś mówi "pozytywnie".Serdeczne "Bóg zapłać".


wracając do tego żadlącego to on cos kreci z tymi fotkami.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## monka

> w zdradzie kiedys mnie zmusili   to zem zapodal facjete 
> 
> ps.jak ją ktos znajdzie to niech to ....


no niech to   :Lol:  znalazłam   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

Monka, daj namiary na tą sekretną kryjówkę  :Wink2:   Nie bądź sknera  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

ja też chce go zobaczyć...jeżeli oczywiście można.


 :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

moze ktoś mi powie dlaczego niektorych fotek nie widze.Sa te bzdurne małe kwadraciki z czerwonym krzyżykiem..


kulde nie wiem.może ktoś mnie oswieci.Szczególnie te starsze np z 2004 r.

pa.

----------


## Pawson

> moze ktoś mi powie dlaczego niektorych fotek nie widze.Sa te bzdurne małe kwadraciki z czerwonym krzyżykiem..
> 
> 
> kulde nie wiem.może ktoś mnie oswieci.Szczególnie te starsze np z 2004 r.
> 
> pa.


obrazki pewnie zostały pokasowane ze stron na ktorych byly wystawione w sieci ... czyli w tej chwili link ktory jest wklejony prowadzi donikąd ...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> moze ktoś mi powie dlaczego niektorych fotek nie widze.Sa te bzdurne małe kwadraciki z czerwonym krzyżykiem..
> 
> 
> kulde nie wiem.może ktoś mnie oswieci.Szczególnie te starsze np z 2004 r.
> 
> pa.
> 
> ...


to takie buty. dzieki ...ale szkoda bo ja np. chciałbym zobaczyć te stare wygi z dawnych lat.


pozdro  :Wink2:

----------


## piejar

> wow ...


Nie?   :cool:

----------


## marjucha

> Super się ogląda Wasze buźki. Momentami jestem szoknięta, jak wyobrażenie o "fizis" danej osoby może różnić się od realu   
> 
> No to i ja się odsłonię  
> 
> jako blondilla.....
> 
> 
> ......i bruneta...
> 
> ...


I to Ty jesteś szoknięta??? 
Cóż, zupełnie inaczej wyobrażałem sobie kogoś o nicku KULECZKA  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

> w zdradzie kiedys mnie zmusili   to zem zapodal facjete 
> 
> ps.jak ją ktos znajdzie to niech to ....


łże !!

Wkleił cos takiego http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/938/p10100137dl.jpg 

I nie działa   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał selimm
> 
> w zdradzie kiedys mnie zmusili   to zem zapodal facjete 
> 
> ps.jak ją ktos znajdzie to niech to ....
> 
> 
> łże !!
> 
> ...



da się podgladnać tych Panów z tego linka ale w przedziale 25-40 Selimmek nie wystepuje.

On tak tylko sobie robi jaja na pewno zwodzi by powalić wszystkich fotą na kolana.Zielona pisała ,że jest taki przystojny(jak to sam stwierdza bez podparcia )może robi makijaż do zdjęciszka....hehehe  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

Jestem pod wrazeniem ! ...troche sobie musieliscie poczytac   :Lol:  
Jabol - nie wiem coś to wkleił ?, ale "zdrady" były dwie ...jedna w psychologu -druga w klubie   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> Napisał selimm
> 
> w zdradzie kiedys mnie zmusili   to zem zapodal facjete 
> 
> ps.jak ją ktos znajdzie to niech to ....
> 
> 
> no niech to   znalazłam



daj linka -wykasuje se to   :Wink2:  ..a zresztą to i tak była fotka sprzed 4-5 lat

----------


## andre59

> a to ja froschka i moj frosch


Witaj *Froschka*  :big grin:  
Miło Cię poznać  :big grin:  



BTW. Ta piękna "kataryna" za Wami jest Wasza?  :smile:

----------


## monka

> Jestem pod wrazeniem ! ...troche sobie musieliscie poczytac   
> Jabol - nie wiem coś to wkleił ?, ale "zdrady" były dwie ...jedna w psychologu -druga w klubie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   nie czytałam, wiem jak szukać   :cool:  
zresztą fotę widziałam w dniu publikacji   :Wink2:  

żeby nie było że sknera jestem   :Wink2:  fota tam gdzie była to jest   :Lol:  
tak mniej więcej w połowie zdrady, tej pierwotnej    :Lol:

----------


## monka

> daj linka -wykasuje se to   ..a zresztą to i tak była fotka sprzed 4-5 lat


znaczy że co   :Roll:  teraz jeszcze ładniejszy jesteś   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
selimm ty zawsze pięć kaw na raz pijasz   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

daj linka , bo nie mam czasu tego szukać   :Lol:  
musze to wykasować , zanim reszta bandy na to wpadnie   :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

Przeciez *Sel* w zdradzie sie pokazal  :Wink2:  
Z dobrej strony oczywisice  :big grin:

----------


## monka

> daj linka , bo nie mam czasu tego szukać   
> musze to wykasować , zanim reszta bandy na to wpadnie


dawaj aktualne to nikt tamtego nie będzie szukał   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

okrutnica ...  :Evil:

----------


## monka

> okrutnica ...


tak mnie jeszcze nikt nie nazwał   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

Monka , a moze Ty swoją buzke wstawisz ..hę ?

----------


## maksiu

> Monka , a moze Ty swoją buzke wstawisz ..hę ?


A nie widziałeś? 

Jak wstawisz swoją aktualną to ja powiem Ci gdzie zobaczyc Monkę  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## monka

> A nie widziałeś? 
> 
> Jak wstawisz swoją aktualną to ja powiem Ci gdzie zobaczyc Monkę  
> pozdrawiam
> m.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## Zielona_Żmijka

Ha!
melduje ze znalazlam fote Kolegi *Selimma*  :ohmy:   :Lol:   (w koszuli od CK)   :Wink2:  

co wiecej - powiem szczerze az sie zdziwilam bo mniej wiecej wlasnie tak sobie siersciucha wyobrazalam   :ohmy:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


ps. to ja *zielonooka* wlasnie przeczytalam pewna wiadomosc w ktorej zostalam bardzo ładnie nazwana  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
I tak mi sie to spodobalo ze  bylo inspiracja to tego nicku 
hmmm.... nie wiem czy nie zostane przy nim   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
bardzo mi sie podoba   :Wink2:

----------


## Pawson

tez znalazłem ŻĄDEŁKO ... 
zupełnie niepodobne 

aż nie wierze   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Zielona_Żmijka

> tez znalazłem ŻĄDEŁKO ... 
> zupełnie niepodobne 
> 
> aż nie wierze



nie? a ja mniej wiecej wlasnie tak... :smile: 
tzn on na tej fotce ma bardzo mily wyraz twarzy  :ohmy:   a ja sadzilam ze  taki ma grymas jak w avatarku  :big tongue: 
ale pozatym bardzo podobny do ludzika pod nickiem   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

*Seluś* , zmiłuj się   :cool:  
Zważ na mój nobliwy wiek i nie każ mi porzekopywać ponad 120 stron   :Confused:  

Dawaj tą fotkę , pliiiiiiiizzzz   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> I to Ty jesteś szoknięta??? 
> Cóż, zupełnie inaczej wyobrażałem sobie kogoś o nicku KULECZKA


  :Lol:   :Lol:   Ja tylko chciałam żeby był taki ciepły, przyjazny i coby budził miłe skojarzenia  :Wink2:  

Selimm, nie bądź dzieciak, dawaj gębę na tapetę   :Roll:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> I to Ty jesteś szoknięta??? 
> Cóż, zupełnie inaczej wyobrażałem sobie kogoś o nicku KULECZKA   
> 
> 
>     Ja tylko chciałam żeby był taki ciepły, przyjazny i coby budził miłe skojarzenia  
> 
> Selimm, nie bądź dzieciak, dawaj gębę na tapetę


Mój nick chyba do mnie pasuje, bo ja drobny nie jestem więc i nick mniej pieszczotliwy. 
A twój rzeczywiście pieszczotliwy i miło się kojarzy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ha!
> melduje ze znalazlam fote Kolegi *Selimma*    (w koszuli od CK)   
> 
> co wiecej - powiem szczerze az sie zdziwilam bo mniej wiecej wlasnie tak sobie siersciucha wyobrazalam      
> 
> 
> ps. to ja *zielonooka* wlasnie przeczytalam pewna wiadomosc w ktorej zostalam bardzo ładnie nazwana   
> I tak mi sie to spodobalo ze  bylo inspiracja to tego nicku 
> hmmm.... nie wiem czy nie zostane przy nim   
> bardzo mi sie podoba



jeżeli ja mogę coś dodać to "do twarzy Ci w nim"

pozdrowionka "żmijko".

mogę zobaczyć ta fotke ?zobacze co to za ptica.

----------


## niktspecjalny

selimmku znalazłem twoje foto.
Powiedz dlaczego to cudo z prawej jest obcięte?

koszulka w kratke z napisem ck i zakola po obu stronach "twarzowej-czaszki ..to od ukąszeń?".


młody jesteś w tym ulu ale za to zdrowy .Ja po 4-ch kawusiach bym padł.


narteczka  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> a to ja froschka i moj frosch
> 
> 
> 
> Witaj *Froschka*  
> Miło Cię poznać  
> 
> ...


dziekuje   :big grin:   wzajemnie
autko nie nasze , stoi sobie niczyje w Movie Park-u   :big grin:

----------


## Heath

Mówią "szukajcie a znajdziecie" a tu "Było i nie ma", spóźniłem się     :big tongue:

----------


## selimm

masz pecha...

----------


## Mały

No Seluś pokaż się w końcu...

----------


## selimm

nie..  :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> nie..


a cos sie tak zaparl?  :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> nie..


Ale nie bo nie czy masz jakiś szczególnie ważny powód ( np.tajemnica wagi państwowej   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał selimm
> 
> nie.. 
> 
> 
> Ale nie bo nie czy masz jakiś szczególnie ważny powód ( np.tajemnica wagi państwowej    )


Czy też może boisz się, że inni mogę mieć kompleksy  :Lol:

----------


## Heath

> Napisał selimm
> 
> nie.. 
> 
> 
> Ale nie bo nie czy masz jakiś szczególnie ważny powód ( np.tajemnica wagi państwowej    )


...

----------


## Majka

napęcie wzrasta  :big grin:  
ach jakież to oblicze skrywa sierściuch? Muskularny ci on, czy też wątpliwej postury?  :Roll:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

> napęcie wzrasta  
> ach jakież to oblicze skrywa sierściuch? Muskularny ci on, czy też wątpliwej postury?


no... drobniutki to on na fotce nie byl   :Wink2:  
aha- chyba wstydzic sie nie musi   :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

> napęcie wzrasta  
> ach jakież to oblicze skrywa sierściuch? Muskularny ci on, czy też wątpliwej postury?


pewnie czeka , az pecherz piwny zrzuci  :Roll:  
Moze chociaz kawalek pokazesz *Sel* ,co?
*Zochna* by sie ucieszyla  :Wink2:

----------


## ESKIMOS

No juz nie nękajcie go!
Wszak nie ukrywa, ża predzej Wam własne dupsko pokaże
 :big grin: 
Zawsze to mniejszy wstyd   :Lol:  .

Sorki, ale nie mogłem sie powstrzymać  :cool:

----------


## selimm

fotka lezała z rok "we-wontku" kazdy kto chciał miał dostęp do niej   :Lol:  
Eskimos - skoros sie juz nie mogł powstrzymać , to dawaj swoją morde   :Lol:  ...kto wie? -moze Cie jeszcze polubimy   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Chyba czas kasować swoją fotę.
W końcu miesiąc leżała "we wontku".   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chyba czas kasować swoją fotę.
> W końcu miesiąc leżała "we wontku".


dlaczego chcesz to zrobić?

 :Wink2:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Eskimos - skoros sie juz nie mogł powstrzymać , to dawaj swoją morde   ...kto wie? -moze Cie jeszcze polubimy


No,  takiej grzecznej prośbie i takiej obietnicy sie nie odmawia  :big grin:  

Mówisz - masz;


I jeszcze w grupie:


Na tego, kto zgadnie który - czeka nagroda/niespodzianka  :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

Tak niesmialo mysle , 
ze taki facet jak Ty *Eskimosie* musi miec wzieie u dziewczyn  :big grin:  Przystojny z wlasnym srodkiem transpotu i w ogole  :Wink2: 
I z wasami  :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

:ohmy:   ESKIMOS jesli na grupowym to ty ten z waskami to   :ohmy:  
jejjku jak sobowtor Wałesy wygladasz   :ohmy:  
ale fajnie   :big grin: 


(albo  to nie ty tylko fotka z prawdziwym Panem Lechem  Walesa?)

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Tak niesmialo mysle , 
> ze taki facet jak Ty *Eskimosie* musi miec wzieie u dziewczyn  Przystojny z wlasnym srodkiem transpotu i w ogole 
> I z wasami


Niestety to nie mój srodek transportu  :sad:  
Fotka z nart w alpejskim schronisku w St.Johanson koło Insbruck-u, do którego przez część sezonu można dostać sie tylko wyciągiem, lub smigłowcem.
Ja akurat wolałem w górę śmigłowcem a dopiero w dół - na nartach.
A co do dziewczyn - nie narzekam, ale moje potrzeby w tym względzie całkowicie zaspokaja moja uzdolniona blondynka.



> ESKIMOS jesli na grupowym to ty ten z waskami to   
> jejjku jak sobowtor Wałesy wygladasz   
> ale fajnie  
> (albo  to nie ty tylko fotka z prawdziwym Panem Lechem  Walesa?)


Niestety, ten posrodku to facet którego w całum świecie nazywają *Walesa*
A ja - skromnie z boku.
Nagroda/niespodzianka nadal czeka  :big grin:  .

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zielonooka

mam! ty to tan na pierwszym planie w bialej koszuli...tyłem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> mam! ty to tan na pierwszym planie w bialej koszuli...tyłem


Pudło  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

pierwszy z lewej w tle ( mam nadzieję, że to nie czapka ochroniarza domu kultury w Cierciuchach Wielkich :smile:  :smile: ), bo jak mawiają :
można się chwalic zdjęciami z przyjęcia w ambasadzie pod warunkiem, że nie było się tam kelnerem  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> pierwszy z lewej w tle ( mam nadzieję, że to nie czapka ochroniarza domu kultury w Cierciuchach Wielkich), bo jak mawiają :
> można się chwalic zdjęciami z przyjęcia w ambasadzie pod warunkiem, że nie było się tam kelnerem


Pudło  :big grin:  
A fotka zrobiona podczas imprezy zwiazanej ze skutecznym biciem rekordu Guinessa, nie w w Cierciuchach Wielkich, ale w Szymbarku k/Gdańska - gdzie Lech Wałęsa był honorowym patronem, a ja i mój przyjaciel (ten w jasnej marynarce i okularach) byliśmy zaproszonymi z Warszawy gośćmi.
Przedmiotem rekordu, była polska najdłuższa na Świecie deska o długości 36,93 metra,  dłuższa od poprzedniej rekordowej (austriackiej) o 2,76 m.
Deska ta została później przerobiona na stół, przy którym jednocześnie zasiąść może nawet 220 osób. Został on ochrzczony mianem Stołu Noblisty i nadano mu imię byłego prezydenta RP i laureata Pokojowej Nagrody Nobla, Lecha Wałęsy.
A deska figuruje w Ksiedze Rekordów Guinessa.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nefer

> Pudło  
> A fotka zrobiona podczas imprezy zwiazanej ze skutecznym biciem rekordu Guinessa, nie w w Cierciuchach Wielkich, ale w Szymbarku k/Gdańska - gdzie Lech Wałęsa był honorowym patronem, a ja i mój przyjaciel (ten w jasnej marynarce i okularach) byliśmy zaproszonymi z Warszawy gośćmi.
> Przedmiotem rekordu, była polska najdłuższa na Świecie deska o długości 36,93 metra,  dłuższa od poprzedniej rekordowej (austriackiej) o 2,76 m.
> Deska ta została później przerobiona na stół, przy którym jednocześnie zasiąść może nawet 220 osób. Został on ochrzczony mianem Stołu Noblisty i nadano mu imię byłego prezydenta RP i laureata Pokojowej Nagrody Nobla, Lecha Wałęsy.
> A deska figuruje w Ksiedze Rekordów Guinessa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.



WOW - super impreza !!! Nie wiedziałam, że takie cuda ludzie robią i to u nas w Polsce ! Jestem impressed  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam.

Ty to oczywiście ten pan drugoplanowy w jakiejś czapce(może wojskowej), z lewej u góry.Widać tam jakiś chyba orzełek.

jak pudło to  .........pudło.

pozdrówka i fajna impra i ten "kopter" też.

----------


## Maxtorka

Witam   :smile:  
Może stoisz za swoim przyjacielem tak troszkę z jego  lewej strony ?
Co prawda wąsów nie widać , ale niech to !

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Witam.
> Ty to oczywiście ten pan drugoplanowy w jakiejś czapce(może wojskowej), z lewej u góry.Widać tam jakiś chyba orzełek.
> jak pudło to  .........pudło.
> pozdrówka i fajna impra i ten "kopter" też.


Pudło  :big grin:   W to już "strzelała" * Nefer*!



> Witam   
> Może stoisz za swoim przyjacielem tak troszkę z jego  lewej strony ?
> Co prawda wąsów nie widać , ale niech to !


Pudło  :big grin:  
No niestety limit " do trzech razy sztuka", (a nawet do czterech) - się wyczerpał, ale wyciagne ze swoich zasobów coś łatwiejszego - jesli chcecie oczywiście  :big grin: .

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## rrmi

> a ja i mój przyjaciel (ten w jasnej marynarce i okularach) byliśmy zaproszonymi z Warszawy gośćmi.


Jak to warszawiakow na  prowincje lubia zapraszac  :big grin:  
Teraz i ja warszawianka prawie (slome z  butow juz usunelam) , 
to moze i mnie kto zaprosi  :Lol:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Jak to warszawiakow na  prowincje lubia zapraszac  
> Teraz i ja warszawianka prawie (slome z  butow juz usunelam) , 
> to moze i mnie kto zaprosi


No to ty nie *warszawianka*, tylko *warszawianinka* - a to różnica.  :Mad:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

czuje ,że znowu dam ciala.Nie wiem kogo miała na myśli maxtorka.Przyjaciela Wałese ,czy tego Pana obok niego .jestem nieuważny ale bez kozery powiem że Ty to ten za Lechem ...to jest to czółko


pozdro  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> fotka lezała z rok "we-wontku" kazdy kto chciał miał dostęp do niej   
> Eskimos - skoros sie juz nie mogł powstrzymać , to dawaj swoją morde   ...kto wie? -moze Cie jeszcze polubimy



coś tu dodam.Mam Twoją fotke i obecnie ją przerabiam .Chamstwo jakim mnie nakarmiłeś musi odnieść jakiś skutek.Bądz sobie żadłem ale nie cha.....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## piejar

Raz kozie śmierć. Zdecydowałem się   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Raz kozie śmierć. Zdecydowałem się


JAKI TY PIĘKNY JESTEŚ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do pitulania !!!!

----------


## Nefer

A co Ci sie w uszki stało ? Takie masz od zawsze czy sie przyczaiłeś ? :smile:  :smile:

----------


## piejar

Obudzili mie kurna w ciągu dnia tzn w środku chomiczej nocy. Wtedy mam takie uszy   :Evil:

----------


## Nefer

> Obudzili mie kurna w ciągu dnia tzn w środku chomiczej nocy. Wtedy mam takie uszy


Czadzik - chyba założe Twój fanclub  :smile:  - to najładniejsza gęba na Forum - bez dwóch zdań  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

Nefer niiie on ma takie uszyska bo sie czai do skoku   :Roll:   :Lol:  
Chwile pozniej odryzl nos temu co go trzyma (ale dok. foto zabraklo   :cry:   :Lol:  )

----------


## piejar

> ... - to najładniejsza gęba na Forum - bez dwóch zdań


I jak tu po takim poście wstawić prawdziwą gębę? Z chomikiem nie wygram   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał selimm
> 
> fotka lezała z rok "we-wontku" kazdy kto chciał miał dostęp do niej   
> Eskimos - skoros sie juz nie mogł powstrzymać , to dawaj swoją morde   ...kto wie? -moze Cie jeszcze polubimy  
> 
> 
> 
> coś tu dodam.Mam Twoją fotke i obecnie ją przerabiam .Chamstwo jakim mnie nakarmiłeś musi odnieść jakiś skutek.Bądz sobie żadłem ale nie cha.....


O jaki mściwy  :ohmy:  . Najpierw pokaż bez przerabiania, bo my tu ciekawi jesteśmy  :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

eee lepiej nie   :Confused:  
znow bedzie niefajnie   :Wink2:  
selimm  ma specyficzne poczucie humoru niktspecjalny tez....  :Wink2:  juz chlopaki byscie przestali fukac na siebie   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

a taki fajny wątek był...

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

:big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> ... - to najładniejsza gęba na Forum - bez dwóch zdań 
> 
> 
> I jak tu po takim poście wstawić prawdziwą gębę? Z chomikiem nie wygram


Nie poddawaj się !!! Próbuj !!!! Dla każdego mam dobre słowo  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> eee lepiej nie   
> znow bedzie niefajnie   
> selimm  ma specyficzne poczucie humoru niktspecjalny tez....  juz chlopaki byscie przestali fukac na siebie


ja powiedziałem pass.Tylko nie lubie jak ktoś mnie nazywa tak jak sobie tego nieżycze ot i wsio.


sorki   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a taki fajny wątek był...



dlaczego był? Jest i dopiero nabiera rumienców.


 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał selimm
> 
> ...


nie wciskaj mi tu "mściwości.to była tylko riposta do selimma i tyle.Ale mniejsza o to.Tak to mogłaś widzieć.

Na poprawe nastroju ,taka moja fotka .Może Ty masz taką podobną?



 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## piejar

> Nie poddawaj się !!! Próbuj !!!! Dla każdego mam dobre słowo


Myślę. Już nawet mam pomysł ale brakuje mi czasu bo buduję chałupę  :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

na znak solidarności z ww. forumowiczami i na zachętę dla innych ja też ujawniam się...



 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

No no *Heath*, ale Ty młodziutki jesteś   :cool:   Nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako dojrzałego mężczyznę, takiego wiesz, jak to się mówi, w sile wieku  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

ja tez!!!!   :ohmy:   :Lol: 


ps. *ns*  a co to za impreza byla (sportowa) i komu kibicowałes?  :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

> No no *Heath*, ale Ty młodziutki jesteś    Nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako dojrzałego mężczyznę, takiego wiesz, jak to się mówi, w sile wieku  
> Pozdrawiam


ja tak tylko wyglądam   :oops:   trzydziestka stuknęła jakoś 2 lata temu    :smile:  

jak byłem na studiach, to w knajpie piwo kupowała mi 5 lat młodsza siora, bo mi nie chcieli sprzedawać   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Heath

[quote="zielonooka"]ja tez!!!!   :ohmy:   :Lol: 


p  :smile:

----------


## KAS01

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> No no *Heath*, ale Ty młodziutki jesteś    Nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako dojrzałego mężczyznę, takiego wiesz, jak to się mówi, w sile wieku  
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> ja tak tylko wyglądam    trzydziestka stuknęła jakoś 2 lata temu    
> 
> jak byłem na studiach, to w knajpie piwo kupowała mi 5 lat młodsza siora, bo mi nie chcieli sprzedawać


Tez mam 32 lata. Jakies 4-5 lat temu, gdy kupowalem wino, to sprzedawczyni poprosila mnie o dowod. Niezlego "karpia" wtedy zrobilem.
Gdy mialem 24 lata i bylem dluzszy czas w Londynie, to gdy kupowalem np. piwo i sprzedawczyni byla czarnoskora, to bardzo czesto tez musialem okazywac ID.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## zielonooka

ns = niktspecjalny   :Wink2:   pytalam bo sie wymalowal na twarzy   :Wink2:  

ale jesli chodzi o  rajdy samochodowe - ooo taki sport to lubie - kibicowanie   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> No no *Heath*, ale Ty młodziutki jesteś    Nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako dojrzałego mężczyznę, takiego wiesz, jak to się mówi, w sile wieku  
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> ja tak tylko wyglądam    trzydziestka stuknęła jakoś 2 lata temu    
> 
> jak byłem na studiach, to w knajpie piwo kupowała mi 5 lat młodsza siora, bo mi nie chcieli sprzedawać


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Dobre, fajną masz siostrę  :big grin:  
W życiu nie dałabym Ci 32 lat. Myślałam, że jesteś młodszy ode mnie  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ja tez!!!!   
> 
> 
> ps. *ns*  a co to za impreza byla (sportowa) i komu kibicowałes?


spotkanie szczepu MPWIK.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ns = niktspecjalny    pytalam bo sie wymalowal na twarzy   
> 
> ale jesli chodzi o  rajdy samochodowe - ooo taki sport to lubie - kibicowanie


ja musze Cie zobaczyć na żywo ..Normalnie tyle rzeczy lubisz,że.................. nie wiem co.Już mi sie wątki gubią.W kazdym coś lubisz.Zapytałbym tu i teraz ale chyba nie wypada.
 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## piejar

> ... juz chlopaki byscie przestali fukac na siebie


Tjaaaa.. fuk you!! To ja cie fuk you !!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
O to chodziło?

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ... juz chlopaki byscie przestali fukac na siebie  
> 
> 
> Tjaaaa.. fuk you!! To ja cie fuk you !!!         
> O to chodziło?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Wymiękam  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## piejar

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
W takich klimatach jest ten kabarecik. Niestety waży ok 11MB:
http://www.piejar.republika.pl/Stuhr.mpg

----------


## zielonooka

pamietam ten skecz   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
tlumaczenie filmu to sie chyba nazywalo 

(cytuje z pamieci bo dawno widzialam a nie chce mi sie pliku sciagac   :Wink2:  
)

"fu...k you   :Evil:  !!!" tłumacz : >>>A Ja cie terefere!<<<
"Fu..k you too!   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  !!!!  tlumacz>>> A ja cie też terefere!!!!<<<<

wylam ze smiechu   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> No no *Heath*, ale Ty młodziutki jesteś    Nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako dojrzałego mężczyznę, takiego wiesz, jak to się mówi, w sile wieku  
> Pozdrawiam


Mnie też zaskoczyłeś Heath jako jeden z nielicznych.
To chyba przez tego avatarka.
Myślałem żeś starszy

A tak to widze gówniarzeria na forum  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

zaraz ,zaraz wiosen mam nie tyle co guwniarstwo.

a tym fukaniem to daliście do pieca terefere.  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------

> Na poprawe nastroju ,taka moja fotka .Może Ty masz taką podobną?


Nie mam wąsow i makijaż mam raczej bardziej dyskretny, ale fotka super a z tym MPWIKiem to całkiem blisko  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

[/quote]ale fotka super a z tym MPWIKiem to całkiem blisko 


> co autorka miała na mysli?

----------

ale fotka super a z tym MPWIKiem to całkiem blisko 


> co autorka miała na mysli?


[/quote]
branża pokrewna i tyle  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ale fotka super a z tym MPWIKiem to całkiem blisko 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> co autorka miała na mysli?


branża pokrewna i tyle  :Wink2: [/quote]



ooooo jest mi niezmiernie miło,za to porewieństwo

pozdrawiam Cie goraco .

----------


## Heath

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> No no *Heath*, ale Ty młodziutki jesteś    Nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako dojrzałego mężczyznę, takiego wiesz, jak to się mówi, w sile wieku  
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> Mnie też zaskoczyłeś Heath jako jeden z nielicznych.
> To chyba przez tego avatarka.
> Myślałem żeś starszy
> ...


Po wczorajszym dniu w robocie wyglądam 2 lata starzej   :Confused:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> WOW
> Cóz za ziekawy wątek a ja dopiero teraz go znalazłem.
> 
> To wszystko co mogę wkleić z kompa domowego:
> Ja czyli jabko
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


noooo bardzo ładne to jabko   :Wink2:

----------


## Paulka

A kiedy wybory na miss i mistera forum??

 :cool:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> A kiedy wybory na miss i mistera forum??


a co chcesz startowac? ale to musisz zdjecie zapodac   :Wink2:

----------


## Pawson

> Napisał Paulka
> 
> A kiedy wybory na miss i mistera forum??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a co chcesz startowac? ale to musisz zdjecie zapodac


of kors topless...   :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paulka
> 
> ...


tiaaa toples i w gatkach z zabkami i papryczkami (tak na fali nowego watku w psychologu  :Lol:  )

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paulka
> 
> ...


Pawson no to daj dobry przyklad kolezance   :big grin:  
Wklejaj fote, wklejaj, gdzies czytalam  pisales, ze masz szanse i to duzymi literami i z wykrzyknikami   :big grin:

----------


## Pawson

> Napisał Pawson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...


niestety nie mogę ... bo ja z natury fstydliwy jestem   :cool:

----------


## Paulka

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Pawson
> 
> ...


Oh maj got!! Ja sie wstydze ociupinkę... 
Muszę sie przespac z tym problemem  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> noooo bardzo ładne to jabko


  :oops:  
Ładny to jest Dicaprio
Ja jestem BOSKI   :Lol:

----------


## Paulka

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...
> noooo bardzo ładne to jabko  
> 
> 
>   
> Ładny to jest Dicaprio
> Ja jestem BOSKI


  :big grin:  
No i racja!
Precz z fałszywą skromnością  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...
> noooo bardzo ładne to jabko  
> 
> 
>   
> Ładny to jest Dicaprio
> Ja jestem BOSKI


Jabko, w tej chwili zrozumiałam kim dla Ciebie jest boska_arnika   :Wink2:  wkręciłeś ją tu po znajomości co  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MalinaMalina

> Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...
> noooo bardzo ładne to jabko  
> 
> 
>   
> Ładny to jest Dicaprio
> Ja jestem BOSKI


Boska ponoć jest Arnika ale chyba się wystraszyła nas wszytskich i zwiała, kilka postów i już jej nie ma.
A jabłko całkiem całkiem .... do schrupania  :big tongue:  
P.S. Uwielbiam jabłka

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...


Malinko ale to akurat jest jabko ( nie wiem jak smak sie zmienia po wyjeciu ł)   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## agiis

a to ja i moja latorośl  :wink: 

fajny wątek tak poza tym  :wink:

----------


## Mały

> a to ja i moja latorośl 
> 
> fajny wątek tak poza tym


 Wow!

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał agiis
> 
> a to ja i moja latorośl 
> 
> fajny wątek tak poza tym 
> 
> 
>  Wow!


No. Ten japoński ogród w tle jest naprawdę WOW
Coś mi buźki nie wchodzą i żart nie wyszedł.
Agiss jest WOW.
Za to Jej latorośl jest WOW, WOW, WOW.

----------


## andre59

> a to ja i moja latorośl 
> 
> fajny wątek tak poza tym


Witamy w klubie  :big grin:

----------


## agiis

ja równiez witam  :cool:  
weszłam i padłam jak zobaczyłam te cytaty haha troche mnie sklonowaliście  :Lol:

----------


## Funia

> A kiedy wybory na miss i mistera forum??


Patrząc na post wyżej to nominuje Jabko  :big grin:   :Wink2: 
 za wygląd i za skromność oczywiście  :big grin:

----------


## Mały

Ja to "wow" tak ogólnie wrzuciłem... coby nie być ściganym przez niejakiego kolegę na "L", a jednocześnie pokazać piękno naszej polskiej "czeredzi"(tak to się chyba zowie)...
 Sumarycznie dziewczę piękne, a i dzieciątko jak to dzieciątko śliczniutkie  -każde na swój sposób.
 Hmmm... od jakiegoś czasu zaczynam bać: się co się stanie jak moja córunia skończy ...naście lat.Teraz ma długie blond włosy, kilka lat i jednocześnie wielkie oczęta czym wzbudza niekłamany podziw wszelakiej gawiedzi.

----------


## Funia

> Hmmm... od jakiegoś czasu zaczynam bać: się co się stanie jak moja córunia skończy ...naście lat.



Jak to co?
kupisz spluwę i pod jej balkonem bedziesz siedział, zeby ta gawiedź za często jej odwiedzać nie chciała.


przynajmniej takie plany ma mój M. gdy nasza latorośl nieco podrośnie
 :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> ja równiez witam  
> weszłam i padłam jak zobaczyłam te cytaty haha troche mnie sklonowaliście


piękno trzeba pokazywać  :smile:

----------


## Pawson

kupuje pomysł z flintą Funiu ...  oczywiście jak córa dorośnie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mały

W sumie tak, ale...w końcu jej zdanie się liczy czy moje?
 Przecież nie mogę ograniczać jej horyzontów...

----------


## agiis

:Lol:  odwieczne problemy tatusiów  :wink:

----------


## Mały

> odwieczne problemy tatusiów


 Zwłaszcza w stosunku do córek...

----------


## jabko

agiis witaj   :Lol:  




> Malinko ale to akurat jest jabko ( nie wiem jak smak sie zmienia po wyjeciu ł)


Na lepsze kotku, oczywiscie na lepsze.
"ł" było robaczywe   :Lol:  
A poza tym moje drogie wy zadnej z was nie dane było zasmakować jabka.
Znacie tylko smak jabłek.
A to nie to samo. Zapewniam   :cool:  





> ... Zwłaszcza *w stosunku do córek*...


Mały !!   :ohmy:  
Bleeee
Mam nadzieje że piszesz o cudzych córkach   :Lol:  

A poważnie to ile ta Twoja córa ma lat ??

----------


## Funia

> agiis witaj   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnieszka1
> 
> ...


oj kusisz, kusisz  :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał agiis
> 
>  odwieczne problemy tatusiów 
> 
> 
>  Zwłaszcza w stosunku do córek...


bo pierwszego apsztyfikanta trzeba zastrzelić ....a reszta będzie się bała   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

( zasada mojego męża   :big grin:  )

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a to ja i moja latorośl 
> 
> fajny wątek tak poza tym


myślałem ,że jak przyjade z targów to fotek bedzie od zawalenia a tu sama gadula..Boicie sie pokazać swoje mordki.

nio nio agiis ...........ładny..stawik.

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Annja

Ale fajny wątek! Że też dopiero dzisiaj na niego wpadłam! Założe po niedzieli albumik na onecie to też się może przedstawię.
A *aggis*  na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda jak Jenifer Aniston ( to ta pierwsza żona Brada Pitta ) no nie?

----------


## Heath

> Na lepsze kotku, oczywiscie na lepsze.
> "ł" było robaczywe   
> A poza tym moje drogie wy zadnej z was nie dane było zasmakować jabka.
> Znacie tylko smak jabłek.
> A to nie to samo. Zapewniam


Jabko, to pisałeś ty czy twoja żona??   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Paulka
> 
> A kiedy wybory na miss i mistera forum??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrząc na post wyżej to nominuje Jabko


  :big grin:  ja mam dwa typy   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Funia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paulka
> 
> ...



zakładaj postka i typujemy misinke i misterka.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

powiem wam ,że to znakomity pomysł.
zaraz ide do frejzera i pediciury i mańkiciury i startuje.No chiba ,że siebie typować nie można.Nic to mam też swoje typy.


i jak ?????  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## michal_m

> Napisał Mały
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał agiis
> 
> ...


Kurcze, myślałem że mam oryginalne pomysły...

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mały
> 
> ...


no i akuku   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jarkotowa

To i ja się ujawnię. Raz kozie śmierć.

Ja+mlodsze dziecię. Starsze już dawno wlazlo na górę

----------


## zielonooka

> Ale fajny wątek! Że też dopiero dzisiaj na niego wpadłam! Założe po niedzieli albumik na onecie to też się może przedstawię.
> A *aggis*  na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda jak Jenifer Aniston ( to ta pierwsza żona Brada Pitta ) no nie?


mi bardziej przypomina Kasie Bujakiewicz ( aktorka gra min w "na dobre i na zle nananana"  :Wink2:  )

----------


## zielonooka

*jarkotowa*   :Wink2:   fajna mama i maluszek   :Wink2:  
dobrze ze sie odwazylas   :Wink2:  


 na mistera forumowego to ja mam az 3 typy   :Wink2:   :oops:   ale nie powiem bo sie...wstydze   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Ale ładne te mamuśki na forum  :big grin:   Będzie w czym wybierać oj będzie  :Wink2: 


Ps. nie fstyć się Zielona  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

no dobra...z tych co widzialam   :Wink2:  
*Geno*  :oops:   (mial kiedys fotke w avatarku)   :Wink2:   tylko twarz (i nie wiem jak wyglada faktycznie "na zywo") ale ...  :oops:   :oops:  
*ns* i nie jest to zadna prowokacja   :Wink2:   lubie taki "typ urody " u facetow   :Wink2:   :oops:  
*jabko* - hmmm... boje sie ze nosa zacznie zadzierac bo juz mu tu wszystkie na forum slodza jaki to on fajny   :Wink2:  

ps. reszty nie widzialam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 


ps.2 z babek to krotka pilka   :Wink2:  - wiadomo ze Kasiorek jest naj   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *jarkotowa*    fajna mama i maluszek   
> dobrze ze sie odwazylas   
> 
> 
>  na mistera forumowego to ja mam az 3 typy     ale nie powiem bo sie...wstydze



śmiało i tak wszyscy wiedzą  :Wink2:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Czas ujawnić się z dziecięciem   :Roll:

----------


## selimm

Ładny uśmiech ...

----------


## Paulka

To dziś moja "gęba" do kolekcji   :Wink2:  

...usuwam moją "gębę"
Jakos sie tak głupio porobiło wokół tych zdjęć   :Confused:

----------


## zielonooka

*Paulka*  :ohmy:  
łał znaczy sie... wow   :Wink2:  
moj kupel w pracy zajrzal mi przez ramie   :Wink2:  i powiedział    ....
cytuje... " ale czikita ! "   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

nie wiem co prawda co to znaczy   :Wink2:   ale oczka mu sie zaswiecily   :Wink2:  
a on to wybredny....  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Ładny uśmiech ...


a mi sie podobaja Anny oczy - strasznie niebieskie i baaardzo jasne   :Roll:

----------


## Paulka

> *Paulka*  
> łał znaczy sie... wow   
> moj kupel w pracy zajrzal mi przez ramie   i powiedział    ....
> cytuje... " ale czikita ! "    
> 
> nie wiem co prawda co to znaczy    ale oczka mu sie zaswiecily   
> a on to wybredny....


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Czikita to zdaje się "nie jest zwykły banan"  :Lol: 
Potraktuję  to jak komplement  :Wink2:

----------

> Z bliższa (baaaardzo zmęczona. Dzień po weselu znajomej   Sama, okrutna prawda o mnie  )


No teraz przesadziłaś moja droga, chciałabym tak wygladać nie zmęczona  :Wink2:

----------

*Ania*, śliczne zdjęcie  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Paulka*  
> łał znaczy sie... wow   
> moj kupel w pracy zajrzal mi przez ramie   i powiedział    ....
> cytuje... " ale czikita ! "    
> 
> nie wiem co prawda co to znaczy    ale oczka mu sie zaswiecily   
> a on to wybredny....



To ja walcze we watkach na słowa a tu takie fajne klimaty.

żmijko założyc powinnas posta o tych misterach i missach.Tobie sie podporządkuja.

----------


## piejar

*Paulka* - rzuć jakieś na świeżo i mamy miss forum   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
A te mamuśki forumowe to całkiem całkiem ....

----------


## jabko

A mi czikita dała wirtualnego buziaka <jupi>
I ciasto jabłkowe   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A mi czikita dała wirtualnego buziaka <jupi>
> I ciasto jabłkowe


*jabko* z ktorego forum bo sie pogubilem  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Z tego.
Zgadłem Muche...i jakoś tak wyszło   :Lol:

----------


## Paulka

> Z tego.
> Zgadłem Muche...i jakoś tak wyszło


taaaak
Jak mówi moja znajoma po każdym skoku w bok:
"Przydarzyło nam się"
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rezi

> *Byc moze, ale komus innemu pewna. estetyczna zmiana by sie przydala*




to ja się może w końcu przedstawie   :Lol:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> *Byc moze, ale komus innemu pewna. estetyczna zmiana by sie przydala*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to ja się może w końcu przedstawie


bardzo fajne zdjęcie 
zgrabna postawa - wow   :cool:

----------


## Paulka

> bardzo fajne zdjęcie 
> zgrabna postawa - wow


W końcu to wybory miss!!
Postawa musi być  :wink: 

Wiesz co, Rezi....ja naprawdę myslałam, że ty jesteś na tym zdjęciu pod nickiem  :oops:  Tylko taki specjalnie "obrzydzony"  :oops:  
A tu taka miła niespodzianka  :big grin:

----------


## gaga2

a ja uważam, że dotychczasowe wcielenie rezi było.... bardziej intrygujące... ?  :oops:

----------


## zielonooka

:ohmy:   a ja nie widze zadnej roznicy   :ohmy:  
o co chodzi????




 :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Wyszedł z ukrycia jak ogłoszono wybory mistera.   :Lol:

----------


## tola

> Wyszedł z ukrycia jak ogłoszono wybory mistera.


ktoś tu się poczuł zagrożony   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Wyszedł z ukrycia jak ogłoszono wybory mistera.


I dobrze, ma szansę gość na wygraną, oj ma    :cool:

----------


## jabko

Ja już oddałem głos na kroyene więc przepadło.
Ale pozdrawiam Rezi   :Lol: 

A zagrożony się czuję strasznie, oj, tymbardziej ze uważam za dziwne wysuwanie kandydatur przez tą samąpłać.
Tak więc ja w ogóle nie biere udziału w wyborach.
Tylko głosuję na laski    :Lol:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Ja już oddałem głos na kroyene więc przepadło.
> Ale pozdrawiam Rezi


Ja tez oddałam na kroyene, ale tez pozdrawiam Rezi.

A moze mozna dac kilka typow? czy mozna tam jeden dac tylko?
No w koncu moze byc myster i wicemyster chyba co?

----------


## jabko

NIE
Tylko jeden głos

Więcej stwarza tylo zamieszanie. Nic w ten sposób nie idzie wybrać

----------


## piejar

Przez to miskowanie i misterowanie pewne twarze mogą się nigdy nie pojawić w tym wątku   :Confused:  
Jest już chyba założony jakiś taki wątek dla bardziej zakochanych w sobie prawda  :Wink2:  ?

----------


## Majka

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Byc moze, ale komus innemu pewna. estetyczna zmiana by sie przydala*
> 
> 
> ...


i na nartach jeździ  :cool:  mam do takich pewną słabość  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Zochna

> i na nartach jeździ  mam do takich pewną słabość


*Majka* - ale Rezi stoi na nartach   :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał Majka
> 
> i na nartach jeździ  mam do takich pewną słabość  
> 
> 
> *Majka* - ale Rezi stoi na nartach


no niby tak. Ale jest szansa, że jak podniesie kijki, to narty ruszą same  :Wink2:

----------


## Rezi

> i na nartach jeździ  mam do takich pewną słabość


Rezi na nartach jeździ od 14 lat 
do czasu kontuzji  nawet w zawodach brał udział 

zresztą uważam ze jazda na nartach jest  lepsza  od ..........    :cool:

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Majka
> 
> i na nartach jeździ  mam do takich pewną słabość  
> 
> 
> Rezi na nartach jeździ od 14 lat 
> do czasu kontuzji  nawet w zawodach brał udział 
> 
> zresztą uważam ze jazda na nartach jest  lepsza  od ..........


Noooo Rezi od czego jest lepsza jazda na nartach  :ohmy:  ...rozumię, że od palenia
No bo ja też lubię jeździć na nartach  :big grin: 

P.S. Przyzwyczaiłam się do Rezi`ego z awatarka , tak mi pasował do rzucania palenia

----------


## andre59

Ja mam takie pytanko:
głosujemy na osoby, które ujawniły się w tym wątku czy tak ogólnie?  :smile:

----------


## gaga2

> zresztą uważam ze jazda na nartach jest  lepsza  od ..........


tia......
może rozwiniesz ten wątek....?
jestem ciekawa, bo sama bardzo ale to bardzo lubię jeździć na nartach....   :cool:  
Pozdrawiam,
gaga2

----------


## Rezi

Edzia ? mam nadzieje ze ty nieeeeee .......... ???
ja się trzymam i nawet zaczynam gonic palaczy w biurze
co prawda troszkę mi przez te 4 miesiące przybyło ale bedzie czas aby to zgubić 

lepsza od  sexu

----------


## EDZIA

*Rezi* nie  :big grin:  ... dzielnie trzymam się już drugi miesiąc, przytyłam 2,5 kg  :oops:  , na szczęście zaokrągliłam się w miejscach dość korzystnych dla kobiety.
Obecnie przeżywam chwilowy kryzys, tzn. bardzo mi teraz trudno ale daję radę  :big grin:  .

Hmmm co do przyjemności jazdy na nartach-jakieś 10 lat temu bym się z Tobą zgodziła. Teraz już mniej brawurowa jazda i adrenaliny też jakby mniej  :Confused:   :cry:

----------


## gaga2

qrcze,
zastanawiam się, co ja takiego przegapiłam jeżdżąc na nartach... i to od 30 lat ...  :oops:   chyba...
Edzia...? Rezi...?

----------


## Marzin

To ja kurde też!

Zdjęcie z wycieczki do Huty Katowice:



 I jak, mam szanse na mistera ?   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

*Marzin*
jesteś boski  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Marzin

> *Marzin*
> jesteś boski


feńks!

----------


## Annja

Trwało to jakiś czas ale w końcu opanowałam sztukę zakładania albumów   :big grin:  
Teraz będzie debiut we wklejaniu zdjęć na forum. 
Jak się uda to się zaraz objawi moja "gąbka"

Tadam!

----------


## Rezi

:ohmy:

----------


## Pawson

rezi bede bardziej wylewny... 

 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

wow

----------


## Marzin

Annja, zdjęcie podrasowane, tylko trochę inaczej niż moje   :Lol:

----------


## Annja

*Marzin* specjalnie dla ciebie bez rasowania

----------


## andre59

> *Marzin* specjalnie dla ciebie bez rasowania


O kurcze  :ohmy:  
Wzrok mi się wyostrza  :Wink2:  

Witaj na pokładzie  :big grin:

----------


## świercz

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Marzin

> *Marzin* specjalnie dla ciebie bez rasowania


Oj oj oj, dziękuję! Tak dużo lepiej!

----------


## świercz

a tak pomysląłem że nie wiem czy ktoś zagląda pod link: "a czasami lubie" i postamowiłem nie utrudniać życia ludziom i ujawnić sie na forum  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a tak pomysląłem że nie wiem czy ktoś zagląda pod link: "a czasami lubie" i postamowiłem nie utrudniać życia ludziom i ujawnić sie na forum


takie wklejamy do wyborów?  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

w odpowiedziach jest liczba 1000...jakie to uroce.  :big grin:

----------


## świercz

yyyy do jakich wyborów?  :oops:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> yyyy do jakich wyborów?


 nie gniewaj sie już Cie wkleilem
Tylko kto Cie tam rozpozna?

----------


## piejar

> a tak pomysląłem że nie wiem czy ktoś zagląda pod link: "a czasami lubie" i postamowiłem nie utrudniać życia ludziom i ujawnić sie na forum


Rozumiem, wyrwałeś się z mglistego plakatu o IV RP   :Wink2:

----------


## Marzin

*@niktspecjalny*

Ale numer, moje zdjęcie z maską gazowa też wstawiłeś   :ohmy:   Chyba powinienem zapodać jakieś bardziej teges, nie?   :Roll: 


Tu było inne stuknięte zdjęcie, ale je wywaliłem.

----------


## trach

Nieeee, Marzin, nie rób tego!!!

Po obejrzeniu zdjęcia w masce poważnie się zastanawiałem czy właśnie ono nie wygra - a to które teraz wkleiłeś nie ma szans...  :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nieeee, Marzin, nie rób tego!!!
> 
> Po obejrzeniu zdjęcia w masce poważnie się zastanawiałem czy właśnie ono nie wygra - a to które teraz wkleiłeś nie ma szans...


zaraz,zaraz..gdzie wkleil?   :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *@niktspecjalny*
> 
> Ale numer, moje zdjęcie z maską gazowa też wstawiłeś    Chyba powinienem zapodać jakieś bardziej teges, nie?  
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> To już lepiej to   : To było zaraz po zdjęciu maski  
> EDIT:
> *@Trach*
> Masz rację, trzeba być konsekwentnym, wywaliłem zdjęcie!



nie kumam o czym piszesz z tym "EDIT"  :ohmy:  
a swoją drogą inne byłoby lepszejsze.Po zdjeciu maski wszedłbyś do wyborow z fasonem.  :big grin:

----------


## świercz

ja q... nic nie rozumiem Aaaaaaaa! help!! .....gdzie wkleiłeś????

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ja q... nic nie rozumiem Aaaaaaaa! help!! .....gdzie wkleiłeś????



kandydaci i kandydatki tam sa wszystkie.  :big grin:

----------


## Marzin

> nie kumam o czym piszesz z tym "EDIT"  
> a swoją drogą inne byłoby lepszejsze.Po zdjeciu maski wszedłbyś do wyborow z fasonem.


Już nie piszę Edit. A maski nie ściągam, bo będą Wam dzieci przed komputerami płakać   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> ja q... nic nie rozumiem Aaaaaaaa! help!! .....gdzie wkleiłeś???? 
> 
> 
> 
> kandydaci i kandydatki tam sa wszystkie.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............... o ja durny......
to coś chyba wkleje lepszego  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...



wklej do gęb albo do Mys i Yster forum 2006 a ja wkleje do mojego posta ok?

----------


## Chef Paul

... "se czytam" ... i również zdurniałem   :ohmy:  ... jaki konkurs ? ... teraz moda taka ... i jakieś "misski" w Polsce ? ... w parlamencie się również dzieje   :Lol:  ... Andy Warchoł   :Lol:  ... dobre   :Lol:  

pzdr

ps ... w "polityce" się nie udzielam   :Evil:  ... mamusia mi  zabroniła używać brzydkich wyrazów   :Roll:

----------


## Mały

> ... "se czytam" ... i również zdurniałem   ... jaki konkurs ? ... teraz moda taka ... i jakieś "misski" w Polsce ? ... w parlamencie się również dzieje   ... Andy Warchoł   ... dobre   
> 
> pzdr
> 
> ps ... w "polityce" się nie udzielam   ... mamusia mi  zabroniła używać brzydkich wyrazów


 Ja już też dałem sobie spokój, a i z czasem kłopot...
 Swoją drogą patrząc na te sexsolatki i tych menów daję sobie spokój z pokazaniem mojej niewyjściowej facjaty...zresztą i tak już jest na tym forum (ostatnie spotkanie w Wawce).
  Więc tschuss.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Chef Paul
> 
> ... "se czytam" ... i również zdurniałem   ... jaki konkurs ? ... teraz moda taka ... i jakieś "misski" w Polsce ? ... w parlamencie się również dzieje   ... Andy Warchoł   ... dobre   
> 
> pzdr
> 
> ps ... w "polityce" się nie udzielam   ... mamusia mi  zabroniła używać brzydkich wyrazów  
> 
> 
> ...




jeżeli chcesz mi ulatwić sprawe to wklej tą fote i tyle ale jeżeli definitywnie uznałeś,że nie masz takiej ochoty ,,to masz racje twój wybór.Zyjesz w wolnym kraju i wolno Ci wszystko.

Pozdrawiam  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## Mały

> Napisał Mały
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Chef Paul
> 
> ...


 Ale jak ? Robisz wybory antymystera?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kuleczka

Coś nam wątek zamarł  :Confused:  
A tak wesoło było.................  :Wink2:

----------


## piejar

Chyba zszedł razem z moim chomikiem, który użyczył mi twarzy   :cry:

----------


## kuleczka

Biedny chomiczek  :sad:  
Czyżby nie wytrzymał ciśnienia sławy  :Roll:

----------


## piejar

Trudno powiedzieć. Raz wyrwaliśmy go z objęć kostuchy za pomocą panadolu w syropie ale tym razem nic złego się nie zapowiadało. Zasnął i nie obudził się. Fajny był gryzoń jeden.

----------


## syl.sob

Spróbuję i ja swą bużkę tu umieścić tylko zwęszę jak to uczynić

----------


## jabko

> Coś nam wątek zamarł  
> A tak wesoło było.................


A gdzie się podział niejaki nikts ?

----------


## kuleczka

Ostatnio go w "dziale porad" widziano podczas podawania przepisu na świąteczne potrawy   :big grin:  
Nie kumam, dlaczego ma zakaz wstępu do psychologa  :Confused:  
A i "gęby" bez* NS*-a to już nie to samo  :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

Widzę że kurz bitewny juz opadł i niedobitki wracają   :Lol:  
Fajnie  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Widzę że kurz bitewny juz opadł i niedobitki wracają   
> Fajnie


A wszystko przez głupie wybory   :Lol:  
Co to próżność robi z człowieka  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Nie kumam, dlaczego ma zakaz wstępu do psychologa  
> ...


  :Roll:  Albo go nie potrzebuje   :Roll:  
Albo nic on mu już nie pomoże   :Lol:  

A Ty Heath wychodź z cienia. Nic Cie nie widać na tym avatarku   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

fajnie ,że pamietacie i serdeczne dzieki Wam za to.Wracając wstecz czyli w przeszłośc to tak narawde zaczeło się od "gęb",Nie powiem! różnie bywało ale człowiek uczy się na błedach.Słuszne uwagi ,że na psycho24 już nie zagładam ale tak jest lepiej dla mnie i dla niektorych z Was.No i dałem jeszcze słowo,że .......ble ble itd(nieważne).
można przywołać przeszłośc ale jak sami wiecie..."nie wchodzi się dwa razy do tej samej rzeki".Jest wśród Was jakiś odważny to niech rozkreci watek.tak na marginesie....
Zajefajnie było was widzieć i rozprawiać o waszym wyglądzie.

pozdrawiam tych co o mnie nie zapomnieli.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ostatnio go w "dziale porad" widziano podczas podawania przepisu na świąteczne potrawy   
> Nie kumam, dlaczego ma zakaz wstępu do psychologa  
> A i "gęby" bez* NS*-a to już nie to samo


Zajrzałem tu przypadkiem i usiadłem z wrazenia.*kuleczka* poprawiłaś mi humorek.

gorąco pozdrawiam.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Heath

NS - daj spokój, nie ma co rozpamiętywać. 

mi też się nieraz dostało na forum

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS - daj spokój, nie ma co rozpamiętywać. 
> 
> mi też się nieraz dostało na forum


jak zwykle masz racje ale nie wszyscy chcą to zapomniec.Tak juz w tym posr.....zyciu jest.Niemniej jednak dzieki za słowa otuchy.

pozdrawiam Cie serdecznie dziekując tym samym za pamieć.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam.

Widzę ,że nikt nie chce już pokazać na forum swojej   :big grin:   :big grin:  "gęby".Zbliżają się świeta,ubieramy swoje drzewka ,przystrajamy stoły stroikami itp.Może odswieżyć temacik i pochwalić się np. swoim drzewkiem???.Tak tylko zapytałem sobie.Jeżeli po troszku forumowicze to rodzina,może jakies rodzinne fotki np swiąteczne w ramionach choinki  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  ???.Również tylko zapytałem.

Na koniec.Temat fajny i wart dalszego eksploatowania.Kiedyś burza w nim zapanowała ale teraz już jest cicho....jak to po burzy  :big grin:  .

----------


## kuleczka

Ano.....teraz to makowce, pierniki, serniki.........  :big grin:  
Potem w pasie przybędzie i fotek nie będzie  :Lol:  
Za to jak już wszyscy schudną po świętach, to może i pokażą co nieco  :cool:  

*NS*, może wkleimy swoje na zachętę  :Wink2:   (ale to po świetach dopiero  :big tongue: )

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ano.....teraz to makowce, pierniki, serniki.........  
> Potem w pasie przybędzie i fotek nie będzie  
> Za to jak już wszyscy schudną po świętach, to może i pokażą co nieco  
> 
> *NS*, może wkleimy swoje na zachętę   (ale to po świetach dopiero )


Załatwione.Ale jak mi przybedzie tu i tam to beda mieli ubaw.Co mi tam ....zaraz po świetach wklejamy.

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  pozdro.

----------


## tola

Może Mikołaj przyniesie zaproszenie na tygodniowy pobyt w SPA  :Roll:  
wtedy i odwiedziny u fotografa byłyby możliwe   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może Mikołaj przyniesie zaproszenie na tygodniowy pobyt w SPA  
> wtedy i odwiedziny u fotografa byłyby możliwe


Tola.Za to  pewne jak w banku ,że po odnowie biologicznej ktoś sie zmieści na fotce a a bez SPA po obżarstwie światecznym, jesteśmy sami.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

pozdr.*NS*

----------


## canna

Z okazji zostania domownikiem forum:






canna

----------


## kuleczka

Bravo *canna* za odwagę   :big grin:  
Fajna z Ciebie kobitka   :Wink2:  
Bardzo pasuje Ci ten awatarek, bo masz taką delikatną urodę   :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *NS*, może wkleimy swoje na zachętę   (ale to po świetach dopiero )


Gdzie te fotki??Kurde a może *kuleczka* mówiła o innych świetach?  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

No to teraz nam się watek rozwinie.Choinka i te sprawy.Fajerwerki i inne cudeńka starego i nowego roku.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

No to ja go rozwine jak za starych dobrych czasów.

wkleje fotki z 2006 i 2007.Oczywiście moje tak dla przypomnienia swojej mordki.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

... no to wklejaj NS   :big grin:  
... tymczasem ... "sylwester 2006"



... w Nowy Rok ... byłem już bardziej "zamglony"   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ale fajnie wygladasz.Można wiedzieć gdzie to takie cudeńka się znajduja?
Zaraz wrzuce jakąś fotke ale obawiam sie Twoja jest nie do podbicia.

Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

http://<a href="http://www.fotosik.p...&#91;/img]</a>

ruchome w drodze do rodziców na święta.

http://<a href="http://www.fotosik.p...&#91;/img]</a>

Nasz reniferek u babci.

http://<a href="http://www.fotosik.p...&#91;/img]</a>

balkon z dołu deko rozmyty.

http://<a href="http://www.fotosik.p...&#91;/img]</a>

strach w oczach pepsi w czasie strzelania fajerwerków.

pozdrawiam.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

... Sylwestra i Nowy Rok spędzałem u siebie w domu (częściowo na ogrodzie)   :big grin:  

...   :ohmy:   ... nie męczyć zwierząt   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

... *NS* coś nie ma więcej chętnych   :sad:  

pzdr

----------


## niktspecjalny

Oni się tak tylko czaja .Poczekamy przybyło nam kilka nowych twarzy.

Gosia moja tak kocha "pepsi ",że kupuje jej takie cudeńka i bawi sie z nia jak z laleczka.

pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Marcin z Bydzi

Witam wszystkich tu jeszcze nie byłem.
Jest tu kto?
 :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam wszystkich tu jeszcze nie byłem.
> Jest tu kto?


Ja jestem ale wątek trudno rozkrecic bo sie ludziska nie chca pokaztwac ze zrozumiałych wzgledów.
Niedługo spotkanie muratora w realu to beda sie widzieć.

pozdro

----------


## daggulka

Kiedy spotkanie....jakie spotkanie.... ja nic nie wiem  :ohmy:  .

----------


## Ew-ka

> Kiedy spotkanie....jakie spotkanie.... ja nic nie wiem  .


http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=65800

 :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Gadu,gadu, a nowych gębulek nima  :Roll:   :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Kiedy spotkanie....jakie spotkanie.... ja nic nie wiem  .
> 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=65800


Jakie ładne te nasze Panie z foruma i nie tylko.
Ew-ka dzieki za linka.szkoda ,że nie wszystkie podpisane bo nie wiem kto to jest.

 :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


no dobra...poznaj dobrą duszę   :Wink2:  

masz tu podpisane zdjęcia     ....
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=65928

 :big grin:    miłego oglądania

----------


## długi

Niech tam będzie . Na maja gęba wszystkie się napatrzyli ale żdziebko nowych jest to niech se też popatrzą

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


 kurza du...pa!!!Ale im zazdroszcze.Takie fajne spotkanie.Chciałoby sie być.Ale pomarzyc dobra rzecz.Takie własnie spotkania jednocza usuwaja w bok problemy .Mozna sobie wszystko powiedziec ale z całym szacunkiem bo wtedy wiemy z kim rozmawiamy.

Bardzo dziekuje ale i tek musisz sie ze mna umówic na dużą czarna co by mi wiecej poopowiadac.

pozdrawiam.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

Już zapomniałem jak się zdjęcia wkleja  :oops:  
ale się udałao to wam jeszcze dołożę    :Wink2:  
To ja z moją młodszą kobietą



tu w bombowym nastroju

a to moja starsza kobieta



Ładne zdjęcia robie coooooo?????

----------


## Ew-ka

*długi* - Ciebie nie podziwiam ,ale Twoje kobiety ....fiu fiu   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Już zapomniałem jak się zdjęcia wkleja  
> ale się udałao to wam jeszcze dołożę    
> To ja z moją młodszą kobietą
> 
> 
> 
> tu w bombowym nastroju
> 
> a to moja starsza kobieta
> ...


Nooooo  :big grin:  
Ale jak sie ma takie obiekty do fotografowania to zawsze będą ładne , niezależnie od fotografa   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Masz się czym pochwalić *długaśny*  :cool:  
Chodzi mi oczywiscie o te piękne panie, bo Ciebie to prawie nie widać  :Wink2:  

ps. mój M. i syn też fanami Widzewa są  :big grin:  
aż ich czasem słuchać nie mogę
i ciągle te mecze i tabele na telegazecie    :big tongue: 

Dodane po chwili.

Jednak widać Cię *długi* ździebko wyżej  :big grin:  .........co to ja miałam napisać jeszcze  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

No dobrze, to i ja się pokażę.... i tak sie spotkamy bo na najblizszym zjeździe Muratora się na pewno pojawię (nie wiem kiedy będzie, ale pewnie będzie  :Wink2:  ). 


z synkiem mojego brata 


Pozdrawiam serdecznie - Smoczyca.

----------


## długi

> Masz się czym pochwalić *długaśny*  
> Chodzi mi oczywiscie o te piękne panie, bo Ciebie to prawie nie widać  
> 
> ps. mój M. i syn też fanami Widzewa są  
> aż ich czasem słuchać nie mogę
> i ciągle te mecze i tabele na telegazecie   
> 
> Dodane po chwili.
> 
> Jednak widać Cię *długi* ździebko wyżej  .........co to ja miałam napisać jeszcze


no co co   :Evil:  ??????

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Masz się czym pochwalić *długaśny*  
> Chodzi mi oczywiscie o te piękne panie, bo Ciebie to prawie nie widać  
> 
> ps. mój M. i syn też fanami Widzewa są  
> aż ich czasem słuchać nie mogę
> i ciągle te mecze i tabele na telegazecie   
> 
> ...


a pstro   :Lol:  



Ps. nie no .....ten tego......... nie jest źle,
rzec by można nawet, że dobrze jest   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

a to my  :smile:

----------


## Aggi

> Już zapomniałem jak się zdjęcia wkleja  
> ale się udałao to wam jeszcze dołożę    
> To ja z moją młodszą kobietą
> 
> 
> 
> tu w bombowym nastroju
> 
> a to moja starsza kobieta
> ...


nooooo !!!   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

To ja juz mam kandydatke na miss forum!!!!   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

fiu fiu.Nic dodać nic ująć.Same pięknosci.
A ja w szpitalu w latrynce nie byłem.

pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## sebo8877

:smile:

----------


## kuleczka

> fiu fiu.Nic dodać nic ująć.Same pięknosci.
> A ja w szpitalu w latrynce nie byłem.
> 
> pozdrawiam.


tylko winny się tłumaczy    :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> fiu fiu.Nic dodać nic ująć.Same pięknosci.
> A ja w szpitalu w latrynce nie byłem.
> 
> pozdrawiam. 
> 
> 
> tylko winny się tłumaczy


Kuleczka a gdzie Twoja fotka?Taka ...no wiesz solo.  :Wink2: 
winny...........kara.  :cry:

----------


## andre59

Poskutkowało, kilka nowych twarzy jest  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Poskutkowało, kilka nowych twarzy jest



Mowilem ,że sie czaja .Zaraz będa nowe.

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Wcięło mi album na onecie  :Evil:  
Jedną wrzuciłam na fotosik i wkleiłam na nowo, a ta solo już nieaktualna, bo znów jestem blondynką  :big grin:   :cool:  

Ps. kara będzie długa i bezlitosna  :big tongue:

----------


## zielonooka

Jesli Pani na zdjeciu jest zona długiego...  :Wink2:  
to On ja powinien na rekach nosic, platki roz sypac pod stopy i codziennie dla Niej upolowac  minimum 1 mamuta    :Wink2:  !!!

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Poskutkowało, kilka nowych twarzy jest 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowilem ,że sie czaja .Zaraz będa nowe.


eeeej, ja sie nie czaję  :smile: 
od razu pierwszego dnia się ujawniłam  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


  widziałem kieeedyśś tylko nie jestem pewnyczy o Tobie mowie popraw mnie prosze jesli sie myle?

Tak tleniona blondi z maleństwem na pomoście a wkoło piekne kwiaty.

----------


## andre59

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...


i to Wam się chwali,
witajcie w klubie  :big grin:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

dopiero zaczynamy z naszym domem, ale plan jest ambitny, wigilię 2008 chcemy robic u siebie  :smile: 
eh, żeby cierpliwości starczyło  :smile: 
dzięki za miłe przyjęcie  :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

> ...  widziałem kieeedyśś tylko nie jestem pewnyczy o Tobie mowie popraw mnie prosze jesli sie myle?
> 
> Tak tleniona blondi z maleństwem na pomoście a wkoło piekne kwiaty.


Piękny, artystyczny strzał kulą w płot  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> ...  widziałem kieeedyśś tylko nie jestem pewnyczy o Tobie mowie popraw mnie prosze jesli sie myle?
> 
> Tak tleniona blondi z maleństwem na pomoście a wkoło piekne kwiaty.
> 
> 
> Piękny, artystyczny strzał kulą w płot


Jestem w pracy jak przyjade do domu przeszukam archiwum i znajde tą kuleczke. a może taka przy mikrofonie we spiewie?

też kula ....itd?

----------


## Aggi

> Jesli Pani na zdjeciu jest zona długiego...  
> to On ja powinien na rekach nosic, platki roz sypac pod stopy i codziennie dla Niej upolowac  minimum 1 mamuta    !!!


ta Pani na zdjęciu jest żoną *długiego*  :big grin:  Potwierdzam to całą powaga swojego nędznego majestatu, byłam na tym ślubie, widziałam, wiem   :cool:  .

Zielona - ależ on to robi!!!   :big grin:  czasami to mi nawet kawałek szynki od tego mamuta sprezentuje, jak przejeść nie mogą   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Jesli Pani na zdjeciu jest zona długiego...  
> to On ja powinien na rekach nosic, platki roz sypac pod stopy i codziennie dla Niej upolowac  minimum 1 mamuta    !!!
> 
> 
> ta Pani na zdjęciu jest żoną *długiego*  Potwierdzam to całą powaga swojego nędznego majestatu, byłam na tym ślubie, widziałam, wiem   .
> 
> Zielona - ależ on to robi!!!   czasami to mi nawet kawałek szynki od tego mamuta sprezentuje, jak przejeść nie mogą


Jak jeszcze powiesz, że za druhnę tam robiłaś, to padnę   :big grin:  
taką wiesz, jak w hamerykańskim filmie, różowa tafta, różyczka na dekolcie......  :Wink2:

----------


## Aggi

> Jak jeszcze powiesz, że za druhnę tam robiłaś, to padnę   
> taką wiesz, jak w hamerykańskim filmie, różowa tafta, różyczka na dekolcie......


z Ciebie to jest pervert kuleczko   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
jaaa ? za druhnę.. ???   :cool:   ubrana w obicie z kanapy   :Wink2:  
coooo Tyyyy???   :cool:  
ja tam sobie stałam w tym kosciele i patrzyłam na te dziesiątki lasek zgromadzonych "na widowni" i łkajacych po utracie *długiego*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> z Ciebie to jest pervert kuleczko     
> jaaa ? za druhnę.. ???    ubrana w obicie z kanapy   
> coooo Tyyyy???   
> ja tam sobie stałam w tym kosciele i patrzyłam na te dziesiątki lasek zgromadzonych "na widowni" i łkajacych po utracie *długiego*


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
zaraz tam obicie z kanapy, wystarczyła by gustowna zasłona  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
To nasz *długi* taki lovelas "kto by pomyślał"   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 


Bdw, Aggi, a gdzie Twoja _fizis_, jeszcze jej na forum nie widziano, jak mniemam  :Roll:

----------


## Aggi

> zaraz tam obicie z kanapy, wystarczyła by gustowna zasłona   
> To nasz *długi* taki lovelas "kto by pomyślał"


wiesz   :Roll:  ma chłopak talent   :Wink2:  sexappeal czy jakoś tak..  :Roll:   no w każdym razie to skuteczne jest   :Wink2:

----------


## Aggi

> Bdw, Aggi, a gdzie Twoja _fizis_, jeszcze jej na forum nie widziano, jak mniemam


hyyy hyyy   :Wink2:  ja bym wolała żebyscie sobie pofantazjowali   :Roll:  i ustalili wersję domniemaną, którą się później zweryfikuje   :cool:

----------


## selimm

Długi , nonono   :cool:

----------


## długi

> Jesli Pani na zdjeciu jest zona długiego...  
> to On ja powinien na rekach nosic, platki roz sypac pod stopy i codziennie dla Niej upolowac  minimum 1 mamuta    !!!


a Ty myślisz ,że dlaczego mamuty wyginęły   :Wink2:  ????

----------


## długi

> Długi , nonono


Sell daj spokój  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
ty mnie lepiej pożałuj....
pomyśl ile żab trza najpierw pocałować 
coby księżniczke znaleźć  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Wszyscy tylko długi i długi i jego cudo(sorki to taka głęboka przenośnia)piekna kobieta ale sa gusta i td.

A Zielona i tak ma ładniejsze zdjecie z tego zjazdu.
Fajna moda zielona.Gustownie jesteś ubrana.i bardzo zgrabnie wygladasz na jednej z fotek.Są jeszcze inne Panie które godnie reprezentuja to forum.A wtych redakcjach to sie pogubiłem. O tym i innych potem.Pozwolicie chyba na chwile refleksji nad tym zlotem.???  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

Na zjezdzie nie bylam ja tylko moja siostra blizniaczka   :Wink2:  
Ta brzydsza   :Wink2:  
Normalnie zwykle trzymam ja w piwnicy i karmie chlebem i sucha woda....
YYY... wrrroc!
suchym chlebem i woda...
ale od czasu do czasu - ja nie mam mozliwosci gdzies byc - to wypuszczaam bidule - niech sie pokreci miedzy ludzmi   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Jesli Pani na zdjeciu jest zona długiego...  
> to On ja powinien na rekach nosic, platki roz sypac pod stopy i codziennie dla Niej upolowac  minimum 1 mamuta    !!!
> 
> 
> a Ty myślisz ,że dlaczego mamuty wyginęły   ????


mnie tam w szkole uczyli - ze dlatego ze epoka lodowcowa nadeszla   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał selimm
> 
> Długi , nonono  
> 
> 
> Sell daj spokój    
> ty mnie lepiej pożałuj....
> pomyśl ile żab trza najpierw pocałować 
> coby księżniczke znaleźć


Ile?   :Roll:  
Jak podasz liczbę, zacznę współczuć   :smile:   :Wink2:  

konkrety zawsze lepiej przemawiają do wyobraźni  :cool:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał selimm
> 
> ...


Może do 3 razy sztuka ?
Albo 5-10-15 ?
A może imię jej 40 i 4 ?   :Roll:  
No bo chyba nie -_ były nas tysiące_ ?   :Wink2:

----------


## sebo8877

No to może i ja się pokażę  :smile: 

http://bastki.atspace.com/czasowe/jo.bmp

Ale zabijcie mnie nie wiem czemu forum nie pokazuje tej fotki - jedynie ie  :smile: 

Sebo8877

----------


## Marcin z Bydzi

Długii   niezła niezła  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*długi* się obrazi, że go nie doceniasz   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> No to może i ja się pokażę 
> 
> http://bastki.atspace.com/czasowe/jo.bmp
> 
> Ale zabijcie mnie nie wiem czemu forum nie pokazuje tej fotki - jedynie ie 
> 
> Sebo8877


Tam nic nie widać   :Confused:   :Mad:  
ale co nieco można na Twojej stronce looknąć  :Wink2:

----------


## Aggi

*seboooo* - narychtuj no to, bo nic nie ma, a tak chciałam Cię obejrzeć   :cool:

----------


## Majka

> *seboooo* - narychtuj no to, bo nic nie ma, a tak chciałam Cię obejrzeć


au naturel?
Podoba mi sie pomysł  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

Dziewuchy, no co Wy  :Roll:  
Wystarczy na www pod sebowym postem kilnąć i kierować się w stronę działu "relaks"  :cool:  
Ja już dawno obcykałam  :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał selimm
> 
> ...


nie ma takich tortur  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
(a i żonka czasami tutaj zagląda)

----------


## Zochna

> No to może i ja się pokażę 
> 
> http://bastki.atspace.com/czasowe/jo.bmp
> 
> Ale zabijcie mnie nie wiem czemu forum nie pokazuje tej fotki - jedynie ie 
> 
> Sebo8877


co to sa ie ?

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


Niektóre tortury słodkie być mogą   :cool:  

(a żonka ma problemy ze wzrokiem i małej czcionki nie dojrzy  :Roll:   :Wink2:  )

----------


## selimm

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


....a lubi mnie ?  :Lol:  
moze jej nicka załozymy ?

----------


## minus

> Na zjezdzie nie bylam ja tylko moja siostra blizniaczka   
> Ta brzydsza   
> Normalnie zwykle trzymam ja w piwnicy i karmie chlebem i sucha woda....
> YYY... wrrroc!
> suchym chlebem i woda...


hm..
szczerze mowiac to nie wygladala na zaglodzona ,
a nawet wrecz przeciwnie .

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Na zjezdzie nie bylam ja tylko moja siostra blizniaczka   
> Ta brzydsza   
> Normalnie zwykle trzymam ja w piwnicy i karmie chlebem i sucha woda....
> YYY... wrrroc!
> suchym chlebem i woda...
> 
> 
> ...


aleś pojechał ......  taktownie ,nie ma co   :Roll:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał minus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...



UUUUUUuuuuuuuu...........  :Confused:

----------


## kuleczka

Kolega ma chyba jakieś zahamowania  :Roll:  
Pewnie mu *Zielona* dołożyła w bliżej nieokreślonym wątku,
założył więc nowy nick chłopina i leczy kompleksy  :Confused:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Kolega ma chyba jakieś zahamowania  
> Pewnie mu *Zielona* dołożyła w bliżej nieokreślonym wątku,
> założył więc nowy nick chłopina i leczy kompleksy


Wyrazil tylko swoja opinie.

Ja moglbym sie pod nia podpisac.

Mozna?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Na zjezdzie nie bylam ja tylko moja siostra blizniaczka   
> Ta brzydsza   
> Normalnie zwykle trzymam ja w piwnicy i karmie chlebem i sucha woda....
> YYY... wrrroc!
> suchym chlebem i woda...
> 
> 
> ...


zanim dostaniesz po ryjku masz mi wytłumaczyc co znaczy zaglodzona.Ty!!! nawet moj słownik nie ma tego określenia.
 :sad:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Kolega ma chyba jakieś zahamowania  
> Pewnie mu *Zielona* dołożyła w bliżej nieokreślonym wątku,
> założył więc nowy nick chłopina i leczy kompleksy 
> 
> 
> Wyrazil tylko swoja opinie.
> 
> ...


Również wyraziłam swoją opinię  :Roll:  
Można?

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Pewnie , ze mozna. Aczkolwiek myli Ci sie chyba prawo do wyrazania wlasnych opinii z oszczerstwem.

Kolezanka skomentowala to co widzi a Ty sugerujesz jakies brzydkie rzeczy bez zadnych dowodow. 
Zajrzyj sobie do postow minus , to kobieta jest  :Wink2:

----------


## anSi

A to wszystko przez *ie*  :smile:  *Zochna* czy juz wiesz, co to jest  :Confused:   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Na zjezdzie nie bylam ja tylko moja siostra blizniaczka   
> Ta brzydsza   
> Normalnie zwykle trzymam ja w piwnicy i karmie chlebem i sucha woda....
> YYY... wrrroc!
> suchym chlebem i woda...
> 
> 
> ...


to ze chleb i woda wcale nie znaczy ze ja glodzilam - mogla dostawac duzo 
 :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  a chleb jest bardzo tuczacy...
schody sie pod nia ugiely a i w dzwiach sie nie zmiescila




> Kolega ma chyba jakieś zahamowania  
> Pewnie mu *Zielona* dołożyła w bliżej nieokreślonym wątku,
> założył więc nowy nick chłopina i leczy kompleksy


Kolega *minus* - od jakiegos czasu strasznie stara sie bidul  "zaistniec" i jakos strasznie chce w jakikolwiek sposob dokopac  :smile: 
Czemu - zielonego pojecia nie mam ... ale jakos szczegolnie mnie to nie interesuje  :smile:   :big grin:  
Niestety - i tym razem - nie wyszlo  :smile: 
Nigdy w zyciu nie mialam kompleksow na punkcie swojej wagi - wiec zupelnie  nietrafione   :Wink2:  
To juz  predzej nie lubie swojego nosa    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Goni_Mnie_Peleton*
_Ja moglbym sie pod nia podpisac. 

Mozna?_

Mozna   :cool:   - to wolne forum i mozna pisac na temat  np. otylosci zielonookiej ile wlezie...
wszak wyrazenie swojej opini na temat wygladu innej osoby -  jest wazniejsze niz ... ewentualnosc ze komus zrobi sie przykro , prawda?  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

> ...
> ta Pani na zdjęciu jest żoną *długiego* ...


ta pani na zdjęciu ładna jest...

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Napisał minus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...


Dieta opatra na suchym chlebie i wodzie oraz pomieszkiwanie w piwnicy jest bardzo niezdrowe a dla urody wrecz katastrofalne. Wypasc moga zeby , wzrok moze sie pogorszyc , na ciele wiele wrzodow ......
Opinia minusa blizsza jest komplementowi niz zlosliwej uwadze po ktorej moze sie komus zrobic przykro.

----------


## zielonooka

_Opinia minusa blizsza jest komplementowi niz zlosliwej uwadze po ktorej moze sie komus zrobic przykro_


taaak, jasne   :Lol:  
zle interpretujesz wypowiedz minusa   :big grin:  
sadze ze mialo byc zupelnie odwrotnie 
szkoda tylko ze  minus - wybral sobie dla swoich zlosliwosci akurat *ten* watek
jest cala masa innych w ktorych mogl sie nieudolnie produkowac   :cool:  
A Taki komentarz tu - jest bardzo  "zachecajacy" dla wstawiania swoich "geb" dla innych ....

----------


## Aggi

ale może jest cos takiego jak "puchlina wodna"   :Roll:  , tylko nie wiem, czy to sie na mózgu nie robi   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Pewnie , ze mozna. Aczkolwiek myli Ci sie chyba prawo do wyrazania wlasnych opinii z oszczerstwem.
> 
> Kolezanka skomentowala to co widzi a Ty sugerujesz jakies brzydkie rzeczy bez zadnych dowodow. 
> Zajrzyj sobie do postow minus , to kobieta jest


Wyrażenie opinii  może byc również oszczerstwem, tak samo jak komplementem, zganieniem, czy innym, dowolnie wybranym aktem mowy  :Roll:  
Wyraziłam więc swoją opinię, która w moim mniemaniu oszczerstwem nie jest.
Trudno mi uwierzyć w wiarygodność osoby przebywającej na forum budowlanym od" kilkunastu postów", w dodatku piszącej w tematach wybitnie niebudowlanych i plączącej się pomiędzy postami Zieloonokiej, nieudolnie próbując jej dopiec  :big tongue:  

Ps. ale mi się długie zdanie napisało  :Wink2:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> _Opinia minusa blizsza jest komplementowi niz zlosliwej uwadze po ktorej moze sie komus zrobic przykro_
> 
> 
> taaak, jasne   
> zle interpretujesz wypowiedz minusa   
> sadze ze mialo byc zupelnie odwrotnie 
> szkoda tylko ze  minus - wybral sobie dla swoich zlosliwosci akurat *ten* watek
> jest cala masa innych w ktorych mogl sie nieudolnie produkowac   
> A Taki komentarz tu - jest bardzo  "zachecajacy" dla wstawiania swoich "geb" dla innych ....


Coz , interpretuje po swojemu , inaczej nie potrafie.
Nigdzie nie jest napisane , ze trzeba w tym watku tylko wpadac w zachwyt.
Nie wszyscy przeciez , ktorzy tu zagladaja naleza do towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji.
A zniecheceni zawsze moga wstawic gebe swojego krewnego trzymanego w piwnicy o chlebie i wodzie  :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

Kto, niby miałby sie zaliczać do tego towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji ?

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> ale może jest cos takiego jak "puchlina wodna"   , tylko nie wiem, czy to sie na mózgu nie robi


Kwashiorkor , zaniki tkanek maskuja wtedy obrzeki powstale na skutek spadku cisnienia onkotycznego w naczyniach i ucieczki z nich wody.
Szczegolnie widoczny jest obrzek brzucha. Kazdy chyba widzial na zdjeciu glodujace dzieci w Afryce , z otyloscia ciezko to pomylic.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Kto, niby miałby sie zaliczać do tego towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji ?


Uderz w stol a nozyce sie odezwa.  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## sebo8877

Laski   :Wink2:  naprawiłech jak chciałyście  :smile: 

http://bastki.atspace.com/czasowe/jo/widoki.html

Sebo8877

----------


## selimm

> Napisał selimm
> 
> Kto, niby miałby sie zaliczać do tego towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji ?
> 
> 
> Uderz w stol a nozyce sie odezwa.


...a tak konkretnie to kto ? ...idz na całość

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał selimm
> 
> ...


Selimm , zadlo Ci sie dawno stepilo.
Pozostawie twoje pytanie bez odpowiedzi.
Mam nadzieje , ze nie bedzie Cie to meczyc.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Chciałem zaznaczyc ,że tu sie wkleja gąby i mówi sie o nich bardzo krótko.
A tak fajnie sie zaczeło.  :sad:

----------


## selimm

> Napisał selimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> ...


Tak, tez myslałem ze napiszesz ...
jak juz jestes "blisko" to odpuszczasz 
co do zadła ,to zalezy dla kogo   :Wink2:  
czasami juz po prostu nie-wypada ...no!

----------


## Ew-ka

*NS* -   a może by tak postulować aby w tym wątku  wypowiadały sie osoby ujawnione z *GĘBY* .... ..  :big grin:  

*wstydzącym sie wlasnej -mówimy stanowcze NIE !!!*
 :Wink2:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> *NS* -   a może by tak postulować aby w tym wątku  wypowiadały sie osoby ujawnione z *GĘBY* .... ..  
> 
> *wstydzącym sie wlasnej -mówimy stanowcze NIE !!!*


Sporo tu takich. Ale nie wydaje mi sie abys mogla zmienic regulamin forum i nakazac forumowiczom gdzie sie moga wypowiadac i w jaki sposob.
No chyba , ze utworzysz wlasne forum.

Powodzenia

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Tak, tez myslałem ze napiszesz ...
> jak juz jestes "blisko" to odpuszczasz 
> co do zadła ,to zalezy dla kogo   
> czasami juz po prostu nie-wypada ...no!


Nic nie odpuszczam , staram sie tylko klikac z inteligentnymi ludzmi.

----------


## długi

> Niektóre tortury słodkie być mogą


Spróbować nie zawadzi   :Wink2:  ...zawsze to jakieś nowe doświadczenie  :oops:   :oops:  


Dokopałem się do Twojego zdjęcia  :big tongue:  ...nooooooooooooooo... i nie kłamałaś ...  :oops:   :oops:   wyglądają na D  :ohmy:   :oops:   :oops:  
może masz jakieś zdjęcie z bliska  :oops:  ....skoro ztej herbaty nici  :Wink2:

----------


## Żonka Artka

_   Chcecie "gęby"   ...

 ... oto ona  _  _ (w wydaniu budowlanym oczywiście)_ 

 :big tongue:  *WITAM WSZYSTKICH!!!*  :big tongue:  


*

 I  POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE*  :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *NS* -   a może by tak postulować aby w tym wątku  wypowiadały sie osoby ujawnione z *GĘBY* .... ..  
> 
> *wstydzącym sie wlasnej -mówimy stanowcze NIE !!!*


Dobra uwaga ale niestety nie wszyscy to potrafia uszanować.*Żonka Artka*dała dobry przykład i nawet nic nie skomentowała.  :big grin:   :Wink2:  

*ZGADZAM SIĘ ,ŻE KOMENTUJEMY DOPIERO PO WKLEJENIU FOTKI*

Ale ,że żyjemy w wolnym kraju nikt sie chiba nie zgodzi (z małymi wyjatkami).

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> Niektóre tortury słodkie być mogą   
> 
> 
> Spróbować nie zawadzi   ...zawsze to jakieś nowe doświadczenie   
> 
> 
> ...



Ludziska   :oops:  
Co to za komentarz  :oops:  
Uwazaj, bo Cie peleton pogoni, albo zaliczy do grupy wzajemnej adoracji (nie wiadomo co gorsze)  :Wink2:  


Kto powiedział, że z herbaty nici  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Laski   naprawiłech jak chciałyście 
> 
> http://bastki.atspace.com/czasowe/jo/widoki.html
> 
> Sebo8877


  :ohmy:   :cool:  
A kto to w takim razie na Twej stronie w dziale "rozrywka"   :Wink2:  
Coś mi tu kręcisz  :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Aggi

no właśnie *Sebo* - kto to jest ten tam versus ten tu?   :ohmy:

----------


## selimm

> no właśnie *Sebo* - kto to jest ten tam versus ten tu?


....tak, to jego gęba   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał Aggi
> 
> no właśnie *Sebo* - kto to jest ten tam versus ten tu?  
> 
> 
> ....tak, to jego gęba


Tam, czy tu  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## selimm

> Nic nie odpuszczam , staram sie tylko klikac z inteligentnymi ludzmi.


To masz problem !
bo większosc tych inteligentnych którą tu znam 
to Cie nie-lubi   :cool:  
aczkolwiek 
ze wszystkimi nie gadałem na ten temat ...

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> *NS* -   a może by tak postulować aby w tym wątku  wypowiadały sie osoby ujawnione z *GĘBY* .... ..  
> 
> *wstydzącym sie wlasnej -mówimy stanowcze NIE !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Dobra uwaga ale niestety nie wszyscy to potrafia uszanować.*Żonka Artka*dała dobry przykład i nawet nic nie skomentowała.   
> ...


*i pozbawionym poczucia humoru ....też mówimy NIE   * 

PS ..... i nie chodzi tu o Ciebie *NS*   ...   :Lol:

----------


## Ew-ka

> To masz problem !
> bo większosc tych inteligentnych którą tu znam 
> to Cie nie-lubi   
> aczkolwiek 
> ze wszystkimi nie gadałem na ten temat ...


to prawda ....nie z wszystkimi  ....hmm....  gadałeś  :Lol:

----------


## długi

> _   Chcecie "gęby"   ...
> 
>  ... oto ona  _  _ (w wydaniu budowlanym oczywiście)_ 
> 
>  *WITAM WSZYSTKICH!!!*  
> 
> 
> *
> 
>  I  POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE*


Witamy serdecznie i prosimy jakieś zdjęcie _budowlane_ ale.....latem..  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Uwazaj, bo Cie peleton pogoni, albo zaliczy do grupy wzajemnej adoracji (nie wiadomo co gorsze)



peleton to mnie może . .... .........   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
kiszeniok zapleśniały

----------


## długi

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> *NS* -   a może by tak postulować aby w tym wątku  wypowiadały sie osoby ujawnione z *GĘBY* .... ..  
> 
> *wstydzącym sie wlasnej -mówimy stanowcze NIE !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sporo tu takich. Ale nie wydaje mi sie abys mogla zmienic regulamin forum i nakazac forumowiczom gdzie sie moga wypowiadac i w jaki sposob.
> ...


chyba gembe masz taką i jak charakter i dlatego się wstydzisz pokazać.....

ale to może i lepiej  :Wink2:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> 
> Nic nie odpuszczam , staram sie tylko klikac z inteligentnymi ludzmi.
> 
> 
> To masz problem !
> bo większosc tych inteligentnych którą tu znam 
> to Cie nie-lubi   
> ...



O rany!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Ale mnie zaskoczyles!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Dlugiego chyba jednak nie miales na mysli , to co napisal ciezko skojarzyc z inteligencja. W realu w zabki by dostal bez wyjasnienia.

----------


## selimm

Reasumując to: Od porąbanych jegomości trzymaj się w pewnej odległości    :Lol:  

a tak wogle - nie rób wrzasku, ananasku   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał selimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> ...


ale się wystraszyłem  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

będzie spotkanie muratorka.... to będziesz miał okazję  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> O rany!!!    
> Ale mnie zaskoczyles!!!    
> Dlugiego chyba jednak nie miales na mysli , to co napisal ciezko skojarzyc z inteligencja.* W realu w zabki by dostal bez wyjasnienia.*


Nie ma to jak zabłysnąć intelektem, oświeconym umysłem sie wykazać  :Lol:  
Oj *peleton,* może ciebie IQ goni i dogonić nijak nie może  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

kiedy spotkanie....jakie spotkanie....ja nic nie wiem   :ohmy:  ....acha, zapomniałam że już to kiedyś napisałam....de ja vu jakieś czy cuś  :Roll:  ....a tak w ogóle to kiedy się zapowieda jakies fajne spotkanko?chętnie sie pojawię  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

No a Sebuś kręci jak zwykle.....tu wkleja jakiegoś przystojniaka a w albumie jest cołkiem inszy facet  :Wink2:  ....to który to nasz prawdziwy Sebuś?

----------


## Maxtorka

> No a Sebuś kręci jak zwykle.....tu wkleja jakiegoś przystojniaka a w albumie jest cołkiem inszy facet  ....to który to nasz prawdziwy Sebuś?


Nic nie kręci , ten przystojniak to nasz *Sebuś* we własnej osobie   :big grin:  
W albumie też był ale nie przy kompie ale w trakcie pracy na budowie. Z majstrem miał zdjęcie . Tylko lekko przyprószony jakimś pyłkiem był więc mogłaś go nie rozpoznać   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał selimm
> 
> ...


Bardzo przepraszam ,że sie wtracam ale taki pospolicie prosty obywatel tego kraju jakie musi spełnic warunki ,żeby byc obecnym na tym spotkaniu?Mam tez jednego na oku to może dwie pieczenie w jednym.....itd.  :Wink2:

----------


## sebo8877

> kiedy spotkanie....jakie spotkanie....ja nic nie wiem   ....acha, zapomniałam że już to kiedyś napisałam....de ja vu jakieś czy cuś  ....a tak w ogóle to kiedy się zapowieda jakies fajne spotkanko?chętnie sie pojawię    
> 
> No a Sebuś kręci jak zwykle.....tu wkleja jakiegoś przystojniaka a w albumie jest cołkiem inszy facet  ....to który to nasz prawdziwy Sebuś?


Cha - te przy komputerach to moje kumple - śląskie kumple - a to zdjęcie o którym pisze *maxi* niby z majstami - to moj teść i moż kuzynki mojejżóny - moje pomocniki  :smile:  - tak więc ja to ja (przyznałem się bez bicia :smile: ) i przy sufitach racje trochu żem jest opruszony  :smile: 

Acha a do przystojnego - to mi ponoć sporo brakuje  :smile: 

Sebo8877

----------


## kuleczka

Nie dość, że _narcyz_, to do tego_ kokiet_   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kiedy spotkanie....jakie spotkanie....ja nic nie wiem   ....acha, zapomniałam że już to kiedyś napisałam....de ja vu jakieś czy cuś  ....a tak w ogóle to kiedy się zapowieda jakies fajne spotkanko?chętnie sie pojawię    
> 
> No a Sebuś kręci jak zwykle.....tu wkleja jakiegoś przystojniaka a w albumie jest cołkiem inszy facet  ....to który to nasz prawdziwy Sebuś?
> 
> 
> Cha - te przy komputerach to moje kumple - śląskie kumple - a to zdjęcie o którym pisze *maxi* niby z majstami - to moj teść i moż kuzynki mojejżóny - moje pomocniki  - tak więc ja to ja (przyznałem się bez bicia) i przy sufitach racje trochu żem jest opruszony 
> 
> ...


Ja tam widziałem tylko jakiegos faceta z hiszpńska broda i w brylkach.  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

NS...tobie sie nie musi podobać   :Lol:  ...ty facet jezdeś...tobie baby się mają podobać  :big grin:  .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS...tobie sie nie musi podobać   ...ty facet jezdeś...tobie baby się mają podobać  .


porozmawiamy w latrynce.............a baby mi się podobaja.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Zochna

Pacjenci oddzialu  - no co Wy .. trzymajmy jakis poziom..,chociaz byle jaki . ale poziom...

----------


## niktspecjalny

wkleje swoje dla przypomnienia tutaj w "gębach".

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> ...  widziałem kieeedyśś tylko nie jestem pewnyczy o Tobie mowie popraw mnie prosze jesli sie myle?
> 
> Tak tleniona blondi z maleństwem na pomoście a wkoło piekne kwiaty.
> 
> 
> Piękny, artystyczny strzał kulą w płot


mam Twoja fotke Kuleczka.
Fajna .......z Ciebie.Nawet mi się podobasz.Jak powiedziałem tak *zielonej* to powiedziała ,że to nie ona tylko bliźniaczka.Ty też tak powiesz???  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

NS...bez obrazy, wyglądasz na tym zdjęciu jak ....hm....jak się nazywają te chopoki co egzekwują długi?  :big grin:    żartuję oczywiście....to dodaję na wypadek cobyś się nie obraził  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
ja też chcę zobaczyć zdjęcie kuleczki.....może ktoś powiedzieć gdzie znaleźć albo tu wkleić?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS...bez obrazy, wyglądasz na tym zdjęciu jak ....hm....jak się nazywają te chopoki co egzekwują długi?    żartuję oczywiście....to dodaję na wypadek cobyś się nie obraził   
> ja też chcę zobaczyć zdjęcie kuleczki.....może ktoś powiedzieć gdzie znaleźć albo tu wkleić?


długosze.  :big grin:   :big grin:  .nie obrażam sie.... mi nawet można na jezyk nadepnac  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  a ja nic.

Co do fotki *kuleczki* to ona ma decydujacy głos.Wybacz bez jej zgody milcze jak grób.  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

No tak, masz rację...  :sad:

----------


## długi

> NS...bez obrazy, wyglądasz na tym zdjęciu jak ....hm....jak się nazywają te chopoki co egzekwują długi?    żartuję oczywiście....to dodaję na wypadek cobyś się nie obraził   
> ja też chcę zobaczyć zdjęcie kuleczki.....może ktoś powiedzieć gdzie znaleźć albo tu wkleić?



tylko nie *długi*   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> NS...bez obrazy, wyglądasz na tym zdjęciu jak ....hm....jak się nazywają te chopoki co egzekwują długi?    żartuję oczywiście....to dodaję na wypadek cobyś się nie obraził   
> ja też chcę zobaczyć zdjęcie kuleczki.....może ktoś powiedzieć gdzie znaleźć albo tu wkleić?
> 
> 
> 
> tylko nie *długi*


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  tylko nie *długi*  nie można robic sobie jajców po dwudziestej no chyba ,że chcesz myć mi opluty ze śmiechu monitor.  :cry:   :big grin:   :cry:   :big grin:   :cry:   :big grin: .

----------


## daggulka

sorry....długi  :oops:  ....dobra, wrrrróć.....może być haracze?  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Majka

> sorry....długi  ....dobra, wrrrróć.....może być haracze?


długi haracz?
pewnie, może być  :big grin:  

widzę, że Wam przeszło. To dobrze  :cool:

----------


## daggulka

mi nie miało co przechodzić...ja jestem ugodowy smok....jak tylko ktoś w pobliżu się kłóci to ja skrzydełka rozwijam grzecznie i odlatuję gdzie indziej  :big grin:  ....skoda nerw ....życie takie krótkie  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> sorry....długi  ....dobra, wrrrróć.....może być haracze?   
> 
> 
> długi haracz?
> pewnie, może być  
> 
> widzę, że Wam przeszło. To dobrze


-długi hara(haruje)  :big grin:  
-komunam?
-co przeszlo?
-dawaj gembe  :Lol:  !!!

----------


## niktspecjalny

> sorry....długi  ....dobra, wrrrróć.....może być haracze?


I Ty mnie tak widzisz ?Jak wchodze do twojego domciu i chce zabrac Ci ostatnia kase?
Nie lubie Cie.A tak fajnie mogło być w latrynce.  :cry:   :cry:  
Ktoś mówił o dyskusji  we wątku ...ale dopiero po wklejeniu fotki.  :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

o dzizziiiis  :ohmy:  
o mnie mowa? Moje zdjęcia gdzieś się szlajały po forum  :Roll:

----------


## radomik

to by było na tyle

----------


## niktspecjalny

> o dzizziiiis  
> o mnie mowa? Moje zdjęcia gdzieś się szlajały po forum


I ja mam w to uwierzyć, że to Ty?  :ohmy:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał Majka
> 
> o dzizziiiis  
> o mnie mowa? Moje zdjęcia gdzieś się szlajały po forum  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ja mam w to uwierzyć, że to Ty?


przykro mi, że cię rozczarowałam  :Roll:  
 :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Majka
> 
> ...


nie nie nie to miałem na mysli.Troszku piksli mi przybyło jak Cie wielka zrobiłem.
Ktoś kiedyś tak mówił"*fajna kobitka z Ciebie na tym małym niewidocznym ,nie do powiększenia zdjeciu*  :sad:  
Acha i fajny ten samochodzik a słoneczne to chyba :rajbany:  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> mam Twoja fotke Kuleczka.
> Fajna .......z Ciebie.Nawet mi się podobasz.Jak powiedziałem tak *zielonej* to powiedziała ,że to nie ona tylko bliźniaczka.Ty też tak powiesz???


Cieszę się, że Ci się *nawet* podobam   :big grin:  
A siostry mam 2, ale bliźniaczki żadnej całe szczęście  :Roll:  
Jeszcze by mi robiła konkurencję  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> o dzizziiiis  
> o mnie mowa? Moje zdjęcia gdzieś się szlajały po forum


Upsss....... a myslałem ,że Ty ..... .... jesteś......
wszyćko odszczekuję..... hau hau..

----------


## kuleczka

Myślałeś, że* Majka* jest chłopczykiem   :Roll:  
no wiesz  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Tak mimochodem... kto z Was wybiera się w tym roku na Zlot Muratora?

Mam nadzieję, że redakcja go zorganizuje.
W zeszłym roku niestety nie mogłem być obecny.

----------


## Żonka Artka

> Napisał Żonka Artka
> 
> _   Chcecie "gęby"   ...
> 
>  ... oto ona  _  _ (w wydaniu budowlanym oczywiście)_ 
> 
>  *WITAM WSZYSTKICH!!!*  
> 
> 
> ...


Długi... wymagający jesteś...
Czyżby wersja zimowa Ci nie wystarczała?  :Wink2:  
Miała być "gęba" i jest "gęba" ...  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Tak mimochodem... kto z Was wybiera się w tym roku na Zlot Muratora?
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że redakcja go zorganizuje.
> W zeszłym roku niestety nie mogłem być obecny.



http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=90408  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Dzięki za link,* Kuleczko*  :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał Majka
> 
> o dzizziiiis  
> o mnie mowa? Moje zdjęcia gdzieś się szlajały po forum  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upsss....... a myslałem ,że Ty ..... .... jesteś......
> wszyćko odszczekuję..... hau hau..


no pewnie, super metoda na ściągnięcie uwagi kobiety  :Lol:  
no gadaj, co myślałeś, że teraz odszczekujesz?  :cool:

----------


## długi

> Długi... wymagający jesteś...
> Czyżby wersja zimowa Ci nie wystarczała?  
> Miała być "gęba" i jest "gęba" ...



Jakoś tak ciepłolubny jestem  :Wink2:

----------


## mobutu



----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Majka
> 
> ...


powiem na ucho  :Wink2:

----------


## bea & paweł

To jeszcze my się pokażemy  :smile:  

Bez czajenia  :smile:

----------


## długi

> To jeszcze my się pokażemy  
> 
> Bez czajenia


Witamy serdecznie i prosiemy więcej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
(mogą być też z nocy poślubnej  :Wink2:  )

----------


## bea & paweł

> Napisał bea & paweł
> 
> To jeszcze my się pokażemy  
> 
> Bez czajenia 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, żebyś się nie zdziwił  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

no to czajenie mamy z głowy.Długi ma racje..... z nocy jak z nocy ale takie ten tego poniżej pasa...Zartowałem.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Fajnie wyglądacie.To co spotykamy sie na zlocie ???  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## mobby

Długi napisał:



> Witamy serdecznie i prosiemy więcej    
> (mogą być też z nocy poślubnej  )
> _________________


Jak ja lubie Ciebie czytac ) Selimm-a też.  :big grin:  
Zawsze mi poprawisz nastrój

Pozdrawiam

Mobby

----------


## długi

> no to czajenie mamy z głowy.Długi ma racje..... z nocy jak z nocy ale takie ten tego poniżej pasa...Zartowałem.   
> 
> Fajnie wyglądacie.To co spotykamy sie na zlocie ???


TY na zlot się nie pchaj bo tam nas lać będą  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> no to czajenie mamy z głowy.Długi ma racje..... z nocy jak z nocy ale takie ten tego poniżej pasa...Zartowałem.   
> 
> Fajnie wyglądacie.To co spotykamy sie na zlocie ???  
> 
> 
> TY na zlot się nie pchaj bo tam nas lać będą


Pamiętam pamietam.Ale ja nie z tych bojacych .Może pisac nie bardzo potrafie ale w "enryłko "dać jak trzeba i owszem.  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Witam wszystkich !! Ale tu wesoło  :smile:  

Ja tam wstawiłam swoją gębę w avatar więc wklejać już nie będę  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam !!

----------


## bea & paweł

I to nie tylko swoją  :smile:  Również słodziutkiej dzidzi  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

A tak  :big grin:  To moja córcia  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

Witamy *arcobaleno*  :big grin:  
i znów zrobiło się miło i przyjemnie  :big grin:

----------


## plamiak

Nie wychodzi mi to...ostatnia próba...

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bea & paweł
> 
> ...


noooo Beatka, dawaj z nocy poślubnej  :smile: 
z waszewgo slubu już widziałam sporo  :smile:

----------

> Nie wychodzi mi to...ostatnia próba...


no, no , nawet w moim typie  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> Witam wszystkich !! Ale tu wesoło  
> 
> Ja tam wstawiłam swoją gębę w avatar więc wklejać już nie będę  
> 
> Pozdrawiam !!


cóż.. mogę potwierdzić, to naprawde arcobaleno z julką.  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## Aggi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


moge z Wami, moge z Wami ????   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> Nie wychodzi mi to...ostatnia próba...
> 
> 
> 
> no, no , nawet w moim typie


no patrz, czytasz mi w myślach, kochana  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


i ja, i ja... 

poprzednim razem nawet nie zdążyłem z *długim* zamoczyć ryjka w piwku...
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## plamiak

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał plamiak
> 
> ...


Nie wiem co Wy widzicie w tym samochodzie....fakt zegary duże i czytelne,ergonomia deski na najwyższym czeskim poziomie, ale pali dużo, rzuca na wybojach i nie w każdym barze można się zatrzymać....

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał Beatka i Paweł
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


samochodzie??????

ja mówiłam o widoku za oknem   :big grin:

----------


## długi

> Nie wychodzi mi to...ostatnia próba...



musisz   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  przyjść na   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  szkolenie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
...albo ci jaki film podrzucę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Witam wszystkich !! Ale tu wesoło  
> 
> Ja tam wstawiłam swoją gębę w avatar więc wklejać już nie będę  
> 
> Pozdrawiam !!
> 
> 
> ...


maksiu ty tam za dużo nie potwierdzaj bo jeszcze tatuś przeczyta  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał Aggi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...



maksiu piwko wypijem ...ale po cichutku ....bo mnie to albo lać chcą albo od buraków.....................i...i...ręce już mi się trzęsą , a nia chciał bym pochlapać  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


Ty możesz zawsze wszystko.Jeszcze  przepraszam ,że Cie zapomniałem.Wiesz oco chodzi....

----------


## arcobaleno

Maksiu - no tak  :big grin:  Wtedy to ja byłam jeszcze 2w1   :smile:  
A o tatusia się nie martwcie  :Lol:  też ma poczucie humoru   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Nonono...ile nowych gębek....  :big grin:  ....wszyscy by mogli wkleić...przynajmniej wie się do kogo się piszę  :big grin:     a'propos....mój awatar jak zwykle aktualny  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> wszyscy by mogli wkleić...przynajmniej wie się do kogo się piszę


taa - jestem za !!

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

a też se wkleiłam w podpis, a co   :Wink2:

----------


## Luiza_Czesiek

i my też...ale na razie jeszcze tutaj...  :big grin:  bo z lewej nam nie wychodzi....hihi

----------


## oorbus

No hej  :Lol:  

To ten wontek jeszcze istnieje???
Jesu, ale siem rozrósł.
Pozdrawiam Was wszystkich  :Lol:  

oorbus

----------


## Bełatka

To ja i moja gromadka

----------


## kasiaR

*No to i ja się przywitam*



Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Wink2:  , 
KasiaR

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *No to i ja się przywitam*
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie  , 
> KasiaR


Nie!!!! na ja nie moge.Gdzie to sie u nas na forumie takie chowaja?

----------


## niktspecjalny

selimm....haloo haloo...może zrobic teraz te no wiesz ten tego wy.....  :oops:  

takie i wogóle.Ty przecież najwyżej tych śmigieł.
Oczywiście nie ja,możęęę jakałś inna osąbistość.
Może redakcja już odgniewana....żal zostawiać i tak dalej.  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## kasiaR

> Napisał kasiaR
> 
> *No to i ja się przywitam*
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie  , 
> KasiaR
> 
> ...



 :Lol:   ale "takie"(mam na imie Kasia   :Evil:  ) sie nigdzie nie chowają, jak widzisz jestem Tu od stycznia 2005.  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam,
KasiaR  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kasiaR
> 
> ...


Pogłaskał bym ...........

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Pogłaskał bym ...........



hmmm, kotka, ma sie rozumieć?  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kasiaR
> 
> ...


Przepraszam.Tym bardziej nie rozumie jak mogłem Cię przeoczyć.Jesteś z tej grupy co mi nie dokuczała.

bez urazy masz....zajefajnego kota i te jego oczy  :oops:   :oops:

----------


## kasiaR

> Napisał kasiaR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...



też mi sie podoba, a prawdziwy kolor oczu widać tutaj


 :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*do kasiaR
*

Powiem.... ,że też ma ładne oczy.  :Wink2:

----------


## kasiaR

> *do kasiaR
> *
> 
> Powiem.... ,że też ma ładne oczy.


  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kasiaR

> Napisał długi
> 
> Pogłaskał bym ...........
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, kotka, ma sie rozumieć?


Kotek jest agresywny (wobec obcych), poskromić go potrafi tylko mój mąż  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Lol: 

Kotek wie dla kogo ma być miły  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Beatka i Paweł
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


tere fere... mam w domu golgena i ona mi zawsze mowi ,że mam podejście do zwierząt i nietylko.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał kasiaR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Beatka i Paweł
> 
> ...



hmmm, zaryzykowałabym stwierdzenie, że znasz kootka Kasi   :cool:  
wiec co potrzafisz w domu, tu może nei działać  :smile:

----------


## kasiaR

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kasiaR
> 
> ...


O nie, 
Kotka KasiR to NS nie zna, chyba ,że innej Kasi, takiej na którą jego "podejście do zwierząt i nietylko " działa  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał Beatka i Paweł
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

To tylko stwierdzenie.Powiedzialem ,że mój golden a nie ,że kot kasi.  :sad:  
Na przyszłość proszę dokładniej interpretować wypowiedź.... droga Beatka i Paweł.
Co do KasiR to Kasiar ma racje i nie chciałem ,żeby KasiaR tak to odebrala i jeszcze sie "napusyła"


> O nie, 
> Kotka KasiR to NS nie zna, chyba ,że innej Kasi, takiej na którą jego "podejście do zwierząt i nietylko " działa


.Nie znam KasiR ani jej kota.
Chciałem być tylko miły do KasiR bo swoim widokiem(i kota) mnie troszku zaskoczyła.(oczywiście w pozytywnym tego słowa znaczeniu).

Nie chcąc sie narzucać KasiR i kotkowi,serdeczne Bog zapłać za miłą rozmowe.  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## kasiaR

> To tylko stwierdzenie.Powiedzialem ,że mój golden a nie ,że kot kasi.  
> Na przyszłość proszę dokładniej interpretować wypowiedź.... droga Beatka i Paweł.
> Co do KasiR to Kasiar ma racje i nie chciałem ,żeby KasiaR tak to odebrala i jeszcze sie "napusyła"
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				O nie, 
> Kotka KasiR to NS nie zna, chyba ,że innej Kasi, takiej na którą jego "podejście do zwierząt i nietylko " działa
> ...



*NS* aleś Ty delikatny  :Roll:   :Lol:   , no, co Ty tak od razu się obrażasz. Ja tylko odpisałam na posta Beatka i Paweł, który insynuował o jakiejś znajomości Ciebie i mojego Kota  :ohmy:  

Dziękuję za komplementy i miła rozmowę  :Wink2:   :big tongue:  .
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big tongue:  , 
KasiaR  :Wink2:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> To tylko stwierdzenie.Powiedzialem ,że mój golden a nie ,że kot kasi.  
> Na przyszłość proszę dokładniej interpretować wypowiedź.... droga Beatka i Paweł.
> Co do KasiR to Kasiar ma racje i nie chciałem ,żeby KasiaR tak to odebrala i jeszcze sie "napusyła"
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



czytam, czytam i coraz bardziej zdziwioną minkę robię.....
a diabeł tkwi w szczegule, mianowicie, tam powinno być "hmmm, zaryzykowałabym stwierdzenie, że* NIE* znasz kootka Kasi  
wiec co potrzafisz w domu, tu może nie dziłać"

a tu takie kFiatki wyszły......
jasne, że żart jak najbardziej, i żadnych insynuacji, 
eeej, przeoczenie no.....  :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## kasiaR

> Napisał kasiaR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


no tak   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

moje mileńkie ja z tych co mu można na jęzora nadepnąc.I się nie obrazam .To tak mogło wygladac ale jest ok.... piekne *Beatka i kasiaR*

trzymajcie sie cieplutko ze swoimi kocurkami i nietylko.  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Kasiu ale fajnie, ze się pokazałaś !!
I teraz całkiem mi inaczej bo zawsze sobie Ciebie kojarzyłam (jakoś dziwnie - nie wiem czemu) z inną Kasią R., którą znam   :Wink2:  A teraz przynajmniej wiem, jak wygląda ta KasiaR co ma zdolności do różnych ściennych malunków i nie tylko   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

A ja już Kasię widziałam w dzienniku budowy  :big tongue:  

Kasia piękna jest, to każdy widzi  :cool:  

ale jakiego ma przystojnego męża  :oops:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## izat

> A ja już Kasię widziałam w dzienniku budowy  
> 
> Kasia piękna jest, to każdy widzi  
> 
> ale jakiego ma przystojnego męża


łiii tam 
w dzienniku kuleczko widziałaś??  :smile: 
a ja na żywo  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
cudna dziewczyna
mąż też niczego sobie  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów  :big grin:  
Walczę właśnie nad wklejeniem zdjęcia (znaczy się gęby   :ohmy:  )
Narazie dupa..........ale walczę dalej.........no żesz w mordę...........predzej chyba osiwieje.........  :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

powodzenia, powodzenia....ja też się kiedyś męczyłam  :Lol:  ...tera to już taśmowo  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Dalej twardo próbuję...  :Evil:  trochę techniki i czlowiek się gubi  :Lol: 


[/img]

----------


## stukpuk

> powodzenia, powodzenia....ja też się kiedyś męczyłam  ...tera to już taśmowo


Udało się!
Sorki za takie nieciekawe  :ohmy:  , ale poszło pierwsze z brzegu  :big grin:  
Testowe znaczy się  :Wink2:  
Jak nie zapomnę to wlepię inne.

----------


## dominikams

A macie!  :Wink2:  
(już nie w towarzystwie, bo nie wypada  :Wink2:  )

Zabieram fotę   :cool:  , już wystarczy   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A macie!  
> Z ostatniej imprezy, a więc w towarzystwie


Eeee nie masz kota ale ten młody taki siakiś przystojny jak ja  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Myślałem,że Ty w tym emblemacie to ty,,,a tu prosze *dominikams* na imprezie.Podobna jesteś do jednej z forumowiczek.(moge sie mylić).  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Noż , stukpuk....ale masz fajnego sierściucha  :big grin:  
no, dawać...dawać więcej...od razu lepiej się gada jak się wie z kim  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Noż , stukpuk....ale masz fajnego sierściucha  
> no, dawać...dawać więcej...od razu lepiej się gada jak się wie z kim



*daggulka* Twoje już się zestarzało zapodaj nowe.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

pozdro.

----------


## stukpuk

> Noż , stukpuk....ale masz fajnego sierściucha  
> no, dawać...dawać więcej...od razu lepiej się gada jak się wie z kim


To sierściuch kolegi (taki mi się marzy)
Osobiście mam innego, ale też jest super!!!!!!
Zaraz zapodam zdjęcie aktualne zdjęcie obydwóch sierściuchów  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

ns....nie rozumiem  po co ci nowe zdjęcie....ja się w ogóle nie starzeję  :Lol:  ....więc moje zdjęcia zawsze są aktualne  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

:big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

Koty sa extra - jest na zwierzetach watek "pokazcie geby swoich zwierzakow!" tam tez wklej 

syjam bj arystokratyczny... ale ja chyba wole mimo wszystko dachowce  :wink:

----------


## danap

poniżej ja, czyli inwestorka i silne ramię inwestora   :Wink2:  


już długo chciałam się przedstawić...
dzisiaj witam wszystich oficjalnie, bo oficjalna zgoda na budowę też już jest   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

ha! i niech ktos powie ze muratorowe- forumowe dziewczyny nie sa najpiekniejsze   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Pewnie, że najładniejsze  :big grin:  
I inteligentne (w sprawach budowlanych  :smile:  )


Panowie do dzieła!Nie pozostawajmy w tyle. Dawajcie swoje "gęby"

----------


## andre59

> ha! i niech ktos powie ze muratorowe- forumowe dziewczyny nie sa najpiekniejsze


Są najpiękniejsze.  :big grin:

----------


## długi

> poniżej ja, czyli inwestorka i silne ramię inwestora   
> 
> 
> już długo chciałam się przedstawić...
> dzisiaj witam wszystich oficjalnie, bo oficjalna zgoda na budowę też już jest


teraz to już nie wiem co powiedzieć.............

----------


## dominikams

> Eeee nie masz kota ale ten młody taki siakiś przystojny jak ja    .    
> Myślałem,że Ty w tym emblemacie to ty,,,a tu prosze *dominikams* na imprezie.Podobna jesteś do jednej z forumowiczek.(moge sie mylić).


*ns*, podoba ci się mój kolega?   :Wink2:  Z Hameryki jest  :big grin:  

w emblemacie to nie ja, zaskoczyło cię to? (ale kolor włosów się zgadza   :Wink2:  )
Kurcze, ciągle mi mówią, że do kogoś jestem podobna....   :Roll:   :Lol:  
A do której z forumowiczek, jeśli można?   :big grin: 

A kotów za bardzo nie lubię, za to uwielbiam psy   :big grin:  
Ty chyba też, jak się zdążyłam zorientować?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Eeee nie masz kota ale ten młody taki siakiś przystojny jak ja    .    
> Myślałem,że Ty w tym emblemacie to ty,,,a tu prosze *dominikams* na imprezie.Podobna jesteś do jednej z forumowiczek.(moge sie mylić). 
> 
> 
> *ns*, podoba ci się mój kolega?   Z Hameryki jest  
> 
> w emblemacie to nie ja, zaskoczyło cię to? (ale kolor włosów się zgadza   )
> ...


ad1.tak w znaczeniu jezeli jest podobny do mnie.
ad2.Zaskoczyło ale na fotce jesteś ten tego ...si(ale już fotki nie ma dlaczego!!)
ad3.powiedziałem ,że mogę sie mylić.
ad4.ciesze sie ze lubisz pieseczki.(ja kocham swoją suczke).


pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

> ad2.Zaskoczyło ale na fotce jesteś ten tego ...si(ale już fotki nie ma dlaczego!!)


co to znaczy "...si"?   :Roll:  Nie łapię  :oops:  Fota jest, na miejscu (może coś fotosik nawala   :Roll:  )



> ad3.powiedziałem ,że mogę sie mylić.


Aha - już się zaczynasz wykręcać...  :Lol:  



> ad4.ciesze sie ze lubisz pieseczki.(ja kocham swoją suczke).


A widziałam ją już i podziwiałam - piękna naprawdę! 



> pozdrawiam


I ja też!   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ad2.Zaskoczyło ale na fotce jesteś ten tego ...si(ale już fotki nie ma dlaczego!!)
> 
> 
> co to znaczy "...si"?   Nie łapię  Fota jest, na miejscu (może coś fotosik nawala   )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fotke z impry gdzies wywaliłaś a wygladałaś na nie sex*si*(ja jej nie widze w "gębach").Nie wykrecam i jak znajde ta"Eulaliję" podobną do Ciebie (na wszelki wypadek powiedzialem ,że się moge mylić)dowiesz sie pierwsza na privie.

pozdro  :Wink2:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


eeeee, ale tu milutko....


tylko mój mąż coś na razie nie zawitał na "muratora" mimo, że go zachęcałam..

----------


## dominikams

Nie wiem co się dzieje z moją "gębą"   :Roll:  
Ja widzę fotę, ale wczoraj rzeczywiście mi się nie otworzyła.

----------


## Maxtorka

> Nie wiem co się dzieje z moją "gębą"   
> Ja widzę fotę, ale wczoraj rzeczywiście mi się nie otworzyła.


Już wróciłaś   :cool:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
I kolega z Hameryki też    :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Nie wiem co się dzieje z moją "gębą"   
> Ja widzę fotę, ale wczoraj rzeczywiście mi się nie otworzyła.
> 
> 
> Już wróciłaś     
> I kolega z Hameryki też


Widać byliśmy chwilowo w Hameryce   :Wink2:  

*NS* - w ogóle to dzięki za komplement!

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> Nie wychodzi mi to...ostatnia próba...
> 
> 
> 
> no, no , nawet w moim typie


I w moim, jak najbardziej, mniam mniam   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...


lubie Cie i tyle a jak kogoś lubie to "komlementalny" jestem  :Wink2:  

acha i bez kadzenia....ładne masz te krucze włosy....ten tego  :oops:   :oops:  fiu fiu.

----------


## dominikams

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

dzięki!  :big grin:  

A gwoli sprostowania - włosy mam nie tak całkiem krucze, raczej bardziej brązowe - czyli szatynka jestem (ale wiadomo, na zdjęciach trochę inaczej).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dzięki!  
> 
> A gwoli sprostowania - włosy mam nie tak całkiem krucze, raczej bardziej brązowe - czyli szatynka jestem (ale wiadomo, na zdjęciach trochę inaczej).


"szatanki "też lubie bo przynajmniej są konkretne  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## plamiak

Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony!  :Lol:

----------


## Majka

> Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony!


no cóż, zazdrość ludzka rzecz  :cool:   Będzie gorąca noc  :Lol:  

P.S pozdrowienia dla żony  :big grin:

----------

> Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony!


  :Lol:  Pozdrowienia dla żony, w końcu mamy podobny gust
 :Lol:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony! 
> 
> 
>   Pozdrowienia dla żony, w końcu mamy podobny gust


a mnie się podoba żona.....*plamiaka*  :cool:  
 :oops:

----------


## jea

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał plamiak
> 
> ...


to ja też się podepnę...  :oops:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony! 
> 
> 
> no cóż, zazdrość ludzka rzecz   Będzie gorąca noc  
> 
> P.S pozdrowienia dla żony


pozdrowienia dla żony  :smile: 
i miłej nocki  :smile:

----------


## dominikams

> Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony!


Trzeba było nie wklejać   :Wink2:  
Spałbyś spokojnie   :Lol:  (i żona też   :cool:   - pozdrawiam!)

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> Ludzie!... Drogie Panie! Dzięki za komentarze do zdjęcia... Już mam wieczór z głowy...Pozdrowienia od mojej żony! 
> 
> 
> Trzeba było nie wklejać


nie wklejac, nie wklejac.....
fajnie popatrzec na przystojnego faceta   :cool:

----------

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał plamiak
> 
> ...


No właśnie  :cool:  
Przystajniacy, ujawniać się , ujawniać   :big grin:

----------


## plamiak

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał plamiak
> 
> ...


żebyś nie żałował

----------


## jamles

> Napisał jamles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


no i ....dalej mi się podoba   :cool:   :oops:

----------


## niktspecjalny

I super.Fajnie ,fajnie wygladacie na tej fotce.
Zaczynam wam zazdroscic tych zdjęć grupowo -małżeńskich.
Chyba wkleje sie z Gosią.  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## bea & paweł

> I super.Fajnie ,fajnie wygladacie na tej fotce.
> Zaczynam wam zazdroscic tych zdjęć grupowo -małżeńskich.
> Chyba wkleje sie z Gosią.


Wklejaj się wklejaj  :smile:  Z Gosią  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

NS....jak zwykle obieca i nici.....  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS....jak zwykle obieca i nici.....


nie Tobie obiecalem....bez dodatków proszę.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :sad:  Jestem w pracuni a tu na twardzielu nie mam fotek.Jutro wkleje.

pozdro

----------


## dominikams

No to czekamy   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
>  pozwoliłam sobie zamienić fotkę, bo brunetka już nieaktualna  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


skarbie   :Lol:  
słodkie   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> A macie!  
> Z ostatniej imprezy, a więc w towarzystwie


Witaj Domisiu   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...
>  pozwoliłam sobie zamienić fotkę, bo brunetka już nieaktualna  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
> ...


Wklej raz swoją "gębe".To se pocukrujemy wszyscy.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


Jak sie tak napatrze to to mi ochota przechodzi na wklejanie swojej mordki.  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  fiu fiu.

----------


## długi

Wprawdzie w innym wątku ale ....... A NIE MÓWIŁEM!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> 


szczęściara  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :oops:   :cool:

----------


## Mały

> Wprawdzie w innym wątku ale ....... A NIE MÓWIŁEM!!!!!!!!!!!!


 No nie?!

----------


## kuleczka

*Jabko* gdzieś Ty przywlókł tą fotę  :Roll:  
tam miała być................gdzie była  :cool:

----------


## Mufka

:big grin:  jak tu rodzinnie macie, ja jak zwykle czytam watek od tylu   :Lol:  .

----------


## jea

> *Jabko* gdzieś Ty przywlókł tą fotę  
> tam miała być................gdzie była


*kuleczko*, szkoda by było  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

> WOW
> Cóz za ziekawy wątek a ja dopiero teraz go znalazłem.
> 
> To wszystko co mogę wkleić z kompa domowego:
> Ja czyli jabko


Jabko, toś ty szczylek jeszcze!   :big grin:  Lubię takich  :cool: 
A gebusia słodka mmmmm.....   :Roll:

----------


## dominikams

Kuleczko, fajne masz.... kuleczki! 
 :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## jabko

Ja tam myślałem o ... ustach   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Kuleczko, fajne masz.... kuleczki!


Z ust kobiety, to prawdziwy komplement  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

*jabko* widzisz, Ciebie też _wysznupano_ z archiwum  :big tongue:  
_oliwa nieżywa_...........   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

No dobra, dosyć ogladania ....cud że jeszcze monitory nie popękały  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> 
> Kuleczko, fajne masz.... kuleczki! 
>  
> 
> 
> Z ust kobiety, to prawdziwy komplement    
> 
> ...


hehe, gdyby to facet napisał, to by było, "ale prostak"  ....  :cool:  
mam rację?

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał jabko
> 
> WOW
> Cóz za ziekawy wątek a ja dopiero teraz go znalazłem.
> 
> To wszystko co mogę wkleić z kompa domowego:
> Ja czyli jabko
> 
> 
> ...


widzę, że Twoja koleżanka oglądała "Ring"?   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

I teraz pewnie czeka na głuchy telefon  :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

jabko ma racje troche sie zagalopowałem .moze faktycznie ktoś sobie by nie życzył tego obrotu sprawy.  :sad:  


pozdrawiam tych co wkleili.

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> 
> Kuleczko, fajne masz.... kuleczki! 
>  
> 
> 
> Z ust kobiety, to prawdziwy komplement    
> 
> [


No pewnie że komplement!  :big grin:  
*Daggulka* - co ty nam wciskasz kit że ty do awatarka podobna   :ohmy:  
 :Wink2:  
A świnka cudna, też kiedyś miałam taką   :big grin:

----------


## długi

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...


z charakteru  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> *Daggulka* - co ty nam wciskasz kit że ty do awatarka podobna   
> 
> 
> 
> z charakteru


A nie wygląda....   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Z charakteru to nawet gorsza jestem....  :oops:

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...


intuicja ... instynkt......

----------


## kuleczka

*ns* bez włosów to Ty dopiero jesteś *FACET*
serio, very very ............  :Wink2:  

*daggulka* wiesz, wyglądasz jak taka intelektualistka.........  :cool:  
 wklej Ty jakieś zdjęcie z imprezy, a nie z biura  :Lol:  (patrz *dominikams*)

----------


## daggulka

no bo ja jezdem ...tego....intelektualistka....no żesz ...na takie trudne słowa mnie tu narażają  :big grin:

----------


## jea

Cześć  :big grin:  
_damskie_ foty piękne są...  :oops:   :Wink2:  
*ns*, Ty zawsze po pół?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

> ,
> *ns*, Ty zawsze po pół?


na jednym jest w przykucu  :big grin:

----------


## dominikams

*NS - super to zdjęcie z Gosią! Niezła babka   

Co do włosów, to zgadzam się z Kuleczką. Zresztą pamiętam, że wcześniej widziałam twoje zdjęcie i powiem tylko tyle, ze nie bałabym się z tobą po nocy chodzić   (nikt by nie podskoczył, chyba że jakiś samobójca   )*

----------


## daggulka

Mnie też się podoba Gosia od NS....co do samego NS to już kiedyś mu napisałam z czym kojarzy mi się jego zdjęcie z obecnego awatarka  :Wink2:  . 
Ale tak szczerze mówiąc to można nieźle się przejechać na wyobrażeniach innych ludzi z netu  :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Przeważnie jest tak , że wyobrażamy sobie zupełnie inaczej niż jak wyglada naprawdę  :big grin:  .

----------


## niktspecjalny

*dagulka,kuleczka i dominikams* dzięki za opinie na temat naszego  wygladu .Dlaczego na forum nie można tak wlaśnie opiniować innych?Człowiek nabiera takiej pewności ,że ludziska go widzą i się do niego normalnie odzywaja i wszystkim z tego powodu jest bardzo verry.To zajefajne uczucie.

Pozdrawiam i czekamy na kolejnych śmiałków.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

p.s.....jabko dlaczego rozmazałeś to piekne co siedzi koło Ciebie?  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

bo nie wklejam nieswoich zdjęć w publiczne miejsca.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> bo nie wklejam nieswoich zdjęć w publiczne miejsca.


rozumię ...to ta pani obok, nie twoja.Nie było pytania.  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

he he   :Lol:  
raczej chodziło o to że nie jest mną   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> he he   
> raczej chodziło o to że nie jest mną


rozumie....ta pani nie jest Toba...a ten obok tej pani to kto???  :Lol:   :Lol:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

aleś zamotał....  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> aleś zamotał....


wiem...... ,że wolno czaje ale jabko sam nie wie kto na tej focie jest.Przynajmniej tak to wynika z jego wypowiedzi.

----------


## jabko

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> aleś zamotał.... 
> 
> 
> wiem...... ,że wolno czaje ....


Chyba faktycznie bo juz przez Ciebie gubię się i ja   :Lol:  

Nie wklejam *nie swojej gęby*.
Wiec wkleiłem siebie zamazujac partnerkę.

A to kim ona jest jest tutaj nie ważne. Chocby była i żoną to nie widzę powodu aby wklejać ja tu na forum.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


No to już wiemy ,że ta zamazana to napewno nie jest Twoja siostra,żona czy partnerka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  to tajemnicza zamazajka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


popieram 
nie wkleja się na forum wizerunku osób, które mogą sobie tego nie życzyc  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

dobra jasna rzecz nie życzy sobie i już .Szanuje to i koniec.  :sad:   :Wink2:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> dobra jasna rzecz nie życzy sobie i już .Szanuje to i koniec.


co nie zmienia faktu , że do twarzy Pani z maziajkiem......

----------


## dominikams

Podążając za argumentacją jabka wywaliłam moje zdjęcie z kolegą i już jestem sama   :Roll:   (nie umiem go zamazać   :oops:  )

Proszę w takim razie chłopaki (*NS* i *jabko*), żebyście w cytatach zmienili poprzednie moje zdjęcie na nowe). Dzięki!   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Podążając za argumentacją jabka wywaliłam moje zdjęcie z kolegą i już jestem sama    (nie umiem go zamazać   )
> 
> Proszę w takim razie chłopaki (*NS* i *jabko*), żebyście w cytatach zmienili poprzednie moje zdjęcie na nowe). Dzięki!


masz racje to swieta prawda ...mus poszukac innych fotek.
jabko miał racje ale jak wiecie czasmi zdarza i mi sie cos zrobić nie tak jakbym chcial.To dobra rada na przyszłość.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> Proszę w takim razie chłopaki (*NS* i *jabko*), żebyście w cytatach zmienili poprzednie moje zdjęcie na nowe). Dzięki!


Fotka sama zniknie o ile była tylko cytowana a nie kopiowana na inny server.
I tak własnie ma być   :Lol:  

prawda ns ?   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

No tak, a ja Gucia zapomniałam zapytać czy życzy sobie być od wczoraj postacią publiczną  :oops:  ...przyjdę do pracy to zapytam...jeśli odpowiedź będzie negatywna będę musiała usunąć ze zdjęcia mojego prośka  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...
> 
> Proszę w takim razie chłopaki (*NS* i *jabko*), żebyście w cytatach zmienili poprzednie moje zdjęcie na nowe). Dzięki!  
> 
> 
> Fotka sama zniknie o ile była tylko cytowana a nie kopiowana na inny server.
> I tak własnie ma być   
> ...


Tak kiedyś zrobiłem i zostalem słusznie zjechany od redakcji zaczynając skończywszy na forumowiczach.Jabko ma racje wklejajmy sprawdzone fotki te za które nik nie natrze nam uszu  :oops:   :oops:  



> prawda ns ?  :wink


Tylko prosze długo mi o tym nie przypominaj bo rana przez takie wypominki nigdy sie nie zagoi.nie chce do tego wracać.Pamiętaj ,żeby wogóle fotka znalazła sie na forum i tak musi być najpierw wklejona na serwer z twardziela się przecież nie da..Fotek na serwerze można nie upubliczniać co wtedy chcialem zrobić ale wyszło jak wyszło i kare poniosłem.

pozdrawiam Cie jabko.  :sad:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...
> 
> Proszę w takim razie chłopaki (*NS* i *jabko*), żebyście w cytatach zmienili poprzednie moje zdjęcie na nowe). Dzięki!  
> 
> 
> Fotka sama zniknie o ile była tylko cytowana a nie kopiowana na inny server.
> I tak własnie ma być   
> ...


No rzeczywiście, już jej nie ma (ale jeszcze wieczorem była w waszych cytatach). Co do tego na niebiesko, to nie nadążam jakoś   :Roll:   ale co tam, najważniejsze że kolega z Hameryki się na mnie nie obrazi   :big grin:  

*daggulka* - pytałaś?   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Co do tego na niebiesko, to nie nadążam jakoś


Ważna że ns wie o co chodzi   :Lol:  

ns traktuj to jako żart a nie wypominanie.

pozdrówka

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał dominikams
> 
>  Co do tego na niebiesko, to nie nadążam jakoś 
> 
> 
> Ważna że ns wie o co chodzi   
> 
> ns traktuj to jako żart a nie wypominanie.
> 
> pozdrówka


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  i tak jest zajefajnie.

pozdro.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Dominika....tak....pytałam  :Lol:  ....po długich namowach zgodził się że..... może zostać na fotce  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam, Smoczyca.

----------


## kuleczka

Co tu się dzieje!!!!
Co to za słodkopierdzące towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

gadajom iiiiiiiigadajom aż miejsca na gemmmmmby brakuje  :Evil:

----------


## agiis

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


właśnie oplułam monitor  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> właśnie oplułam monitor


wycieraj szybciutko !!

----------


## daggulka

ja tam nikomu nie pierdzę.....zapytałam tylko Gucia.....  :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

> Dominika....tak....pytałam  ....po długich namowach zgodził się że..... może zostać na fotce    
> Pozdrawiam, Smoczyca.


Ufff... co za ulga!   :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

> Co tu się dzieje!!!!
> Co to za słodkopierdzące towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji


W końcu trzeba gdzieś sobie popierdzieć   :Lol:  
A że na słodko - chyba nikomu nie przeszkadza   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> ja tam nikomu nie pierdzę.....zapytałam tylko Gucia.....


Gucio te cichacze wali  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ja tam nikomu nie pierdzę.....zapytałam tylko Gucia..... 
> 
> 
> Gucio te cichacze wali


eeeej, ja mam zbyt bujną wyobraźnię na takie teksty ....  :smile: 

miałobyć słodkopierdząco  :smile: 
a nie cichaczowo..

----------


## beti555

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Co tu się dzieje!!!!
> Co to za słodkopierdzące towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji  
> 
> 
> W końcu trzeba gdzieś sobie popierdzieć   
> A że na słodko - chyba nikomu nie przeszkadza




Nieeee, w zyciu  :Wink2:   Nikomu  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

daggulka napisał: 
ja tam nikomu nie pierdzę.....zapytałam tylko Gucia.....  

jea napisał: 
Gucio te cichacze wali   

Gucio to jeszcze nic....musielibyście Mańka powąchać

----------


## jea

> daggulka napisał: 
> ja tam nikomu nie pierdzę.....zapytałam tylko Gucia.....  
> 
> jea napisał: 
> Gucio te cichacze wali   
> 
> Gucio to jeszcze nic....musielibyście Mańka powąchać


ważne, żeby odpowietrzenie zdrowe było...

----------


## bosia

> Gucio to jeszcze nic....musielibyście Mańka powąchać


  :big grin:   :big grin:   , a tak mu dobrze z oczu patrzy...

----------


## stukpuk

A przysłowie mówi: małe nie śmierdzi!   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Troszku z "gęb "zrobiliście ...........ale nie wnikam tak chyba ma byc i wam sie podoba  :sad:

----------


## jea

Som nowe gemby, oprócz szczurów....?

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

> Som nowe gemby, oprócz szczurów....?


juz może nie nowa, bo pare stron temu wkliłam  :smile: 
ale pokaże foty ze szkolenia  :smile:

----------


## dominikams

No gdzie te foty?   :Wink2:

----------


## AmberWind

Witajcie  :Smile: 

Zakup samych murow i dzialki spowodowal nagla koniecznosc eksloracji budowlanej dziedziny  :wink:  Tak tez trafilam na Forum Muratora. Podczytuje Was od dawna, pisze od paru dni   :cool:  
Ogladajac Wasze fotki, jakos tak bardziej ludzko mi sie zrobilo, a nie tylko wirtualnie   :cool:  
Jako, ze oprocz siebie prezentujecie tez zwierzaki, to i ja to czynie. Tez jako ciekawostke  :wink:  Jesli zdarzy sie Wam popelnic wypad do kina na Swiadka Koronnego, to york zwany Pikusiem jest nasza Maja   :Lol:  

pozdrawiamy caly wateczek: Wind (Beata) & Amber (Marek) & Maja (York)

----------


## arcobaleno

A to ja też nie będę taka i się pokaże trochę lepiej  :Wink2:  



I avatar przy okazji zmienię bo w tamtym choinka za plecami jeszcze a tu już wiosna idzie...
 :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Coraz ładniej na tym naszym forum  :big grin:   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał jea
> 
> Som nowe gemby, oprócz szczurów....?
> 
> 
> juz może nie nowa, bo pare stron temu wkliłam 
> ale pokaże foty ze szkolenia



pierwsze pewnie juz sa zrobione   :cool:  
dzisiaj nastepny odcinek _ tanca z gwiazdami_  :cool: 

*arcobaleno*, sliczne dziewcze z ciebie   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> arcobaleno, sliczne dziewcze z ciebie


Dzięki...żabko  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> ...
> *arcobaleno*, sliczne dziewcze z ciebie


piękna dziewoja raczej...  :oops:   :cool:   :Wink2:  
i ciężarek na palcu nosi  :sad:   :big tongue:

----------


## wartownik

> i ciężarek na palcu nosi


  :big grin:  Tez sie zakochalem   :big grin:

----------


## dominikams

> Witajcie 
> 
> Zakup samych murow i dzialki spowodowal nagla koniecznosc eksloracji budowlanej dziedziny  Tak tez trafilam na Forum Muratora. Podczytuje Was od dawna, pisze od paru dni   
> Ogladajac Wasze fotki, jakos tak bardziej ludzko mi sie zrobilo, a nie tylko wirtualnie   
> Jako, ze oprocz siebie prezentujecie tez zwierzaki, to i ja to czynie. Tez jako ciekawostke  Jesli zdarzy sie Wam popelnic wypad do kina na Swiadka Koronnego, to york zwany Pikusiem jest nasza Maja   
> 
> pozdrawiamy caly wateczek: Wind (Beata) & Amber (Marek) & Maja (York)


No i gwiazdy nam się pojawiły   :Wink2:  Witamy!!! Fajne foty!   :big grin:  
Chyba pójde na ten film zobaczyć Maję   :Wink2:  

*arcobaleno* - mi też się podobasz  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## wiolasz

Hej, niektórych już widziałam,ale jak się zwiększa liczba portretów Waszych to rzeczywiście bardziej domowo się robi  :big tongue:

----------


## grzegorz10

Jak wszyscy to wszyscy i Babcia też.

----------


## frosch

a gdzie ta babcia ?   :ohmy:  

chyba za lodzia sie schowala   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## grzegorz10

> a gdzie ta babcia ?   
> 
> chyba za lodzia sie schowala


Namiotu pilnuje   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> a gdzie ta babcia ?   
> 
> chyba za lodzia sie schowala   
> 
> 
> Namiotu pilnuje


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał jea
> 
> i ciężarek na palcu nosi  
> 
> 
>   Tez sie zakochalem


  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> A to ja też nie będę taka i się pokaże trochę lepiej  
> 
> 
> 
> I avatar przy okazji zmienię bo w tamtym choinka za plecami jeszcze a tu już wiosna idzie...


Miałem dziś okazję spotkać się Martą na żywo (no to się pochwaliłem  :big grin:  ), zdjęcie nawet w połowie nie oddaje uroku Marty na żywo, kto nie widział na żywo niech żałuje  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

Maksiu przestań bo więcej nie przyjdę  :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:  
No...bez przesadyzmów mi tu proszę  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Maksiu przestań bo więcej nie przyjdę    
> No...bez przesadyzmów mi tu proszę



prze sadyzm??? no prosze..  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

rozumiem że miałaś na mysli przesadnie  :big grin:   :big grin: 

ale nie przesadyzmuje ani nie przesadzam... naprawde bardzo sie zmienilas od poprzedniego naszego spotkania, wtedy byłas poprostu taka dziewczynką.... a teraz... kobieta co się zowie...

pozdrawiam
m.

ps. i tak wiem ze jeszcze przyjdziesz  :big grin: 
ps2. nic sie nie dowiedzialem, jutro drugie podejście

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Maksiu przestań bo więcej nie przyjdę    
> No...bez przesadyzmów mi tu proszę


Jeżeli moge zapytac i nie jest to tajemnicą....z którego roku ta fotka?
Jeżeli jeszcze raz moge zapytać......skąd takie" ładnosci" dopiero w "gębach" się znalazły?

pozdro  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> prze sadyzm??? no prosze..
> 
> rozumiem że miałaś na mysli przesadnie


  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  




> naprawde bardzo sie zmienilas od poprzedniego naszego spotkania, wtedy byłas poprostu taka dziewczynką.... a teraz... kobieta co się zowie...


dobra, dobra - po prostu w ciemnych kolorach wyglądam poważniej  :Wink2:  





> ps2. nic sie nie dowiedzialem, jutro drugie podejście


No to czekam na cynk  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

> eżeli moge zapytac i nie jest to tajemnicą....z którego roku ta fotka?


hehe  :Lol:  Fotka z bieżącego miesiąca  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> eżeli moge zapytac i nie jest to tajemnicą....z którego roku ta fotka?
> 			
> 		
> 
> hehe  Fotka z bieżącego miesiąca


Masz piękny kształt ust i cudownie wydepilowane brwi ,które daja fajny smaczek w całosci tego układu.  :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Jeżeli jeszcze raz moge zapytać......skąd takie" ładnosci" dopiero w "gębach" się znalazły?
> 
> pozdro


wiesz dopiero niedawno nauczyłem się wklejać zdjęciia.....
..........nie spodziewałem się  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  ....
.....ale mimo wszystko dziękuję  :Wink2:  

nie schylę się przy nim  :Evil:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Jeżeli jeszcze raz moge zapytać......skąd takie" ładnosci" dopiero w "gębach" się znalazły?
> 
> pozdro    
> 
> 
> wiesz dopiero niedawno nauczyłem się wklejać zdjęciia.....
> ..........nie spodziewałem się     ....
> ...


ad1. To twój problem.  :Evil:  
ad2.czego sie nie spodziewaleś?  :Evil:  
ad3.a za co? po to ,żeby size 7 napisac zupełne zaprzeczenie.  :Evil:  
To było tylko do niej nie do ciebie.Nio chyba ,że też jesteś taki ładny i na buzi robisz sobie taki smaczek.

nie musisz sie chylić bo i po co.

nie nerwujsja...  :Evil:

----------


## arcobaleno

Chłopaki - co Wy tak bojowo nastawieni...??  :ohmy:  

NS - dzięki za komplementa  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chłopaki - co Wy tak bojowo nastawieni...??  
> 
> NS - dzięki za komplementa


Chciałem być miły bo fajna z Ciebie kobitka,ładna itd.Masz nietypową urode tyle ,że nie powiem bo mnie znowu zjedzie długi

Ale widac *długi* lubi pierwszy komplementować.  :sad:   :ohmy: [/b]

----------


## daggulka

długi....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ....dobre  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> długi....    ....dobre


A wiesz o co mu chodziło ,czy tak ,zeby sie z nim solidaryzować???  :sad:

----------


## kuleczka

Chłopaki dajcie se w końcu po gębach....
nawet nazwa wątku adekwatna  :Lol:  
Wam ulży, a my będziemy miały trochę rozrywki  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chłopaki dajcie se w końcu po gębach....
> nawet nazwa wątku adekwatna  
> Wam ulży, a my będziemy miały trochę rozrywki


przecież ja nie zaczynalem a ty jeszcze mnie nakrecasz.Co  takiego powiedzialem??Ja do niego nie mam nic,ale wiem ,że za tekst juz ktos przyobiecał coś.Moge go cytowac jaki jest miły dla pań....ale po co???Widać kolejny tak lubi...Niech mu tam.  :Evil:

----------


## niktspecjalny

acha i za co po tym razie???
Powiedz za co??  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## kuleczka

> acha i za co po tym razie???
> Powiedz za co??


NS Ty mnie nie prowokuj, 
bo mi się cytat z "Psów" na usta ciśnie  :Wink2:  

ps. przecież to żart był  :smile:  
a że *długi* prowokuje to każden wie....taki jego urok psiakostka   :big tongue:

----------


## jea

Jakaś zadyma mię minęła?  :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> acha i za co po tym razie???
> Powiedz za co??  
> 
> 
> NS Ty mnie nie prowokuj, 
> bo mi się cytat z "Psów" na usta ciśnie  
> 
> ...


Czy zauważyłaś ,że jak sie nic nie dzieje to większość jest głodna sensacji albo jak *jea* mówi zadymy??Przez ten czas już sie nauczyłem toletować takie zachowanie ale nadal twierdze ,że jest to nie na miejscu prowadzenie takiej rozmowy tym bardziej ,że watek mówi zupełnie o czym innym.Takie gadki psują watek i niczemu nie służą.

pozdrawiam

----------


## długi

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> acha i za co po tym razie???
> Powiedz za co??  
> 
> 
> NS Ty mnie nie prowokuj, 
> bo mi się cytat z "Psów" na usta ciśnie  
> 
> ...


Kuleczki moje kochane   :oops:   :oops:  ...............
posmyram Cię za to w pachwinkę  :Roll:   :oops:

----------


## długi

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Chłopaki dajcie se w końcu po gębach....
> nawet nazwa wątku adekwatna  
> Wam ulży, a my będziemy miały trochę rozrywki  
> 
> 
> przecież ja nie zaczynalem a ty jeszcze mnie nakrecasz.Co  takiego powiedzialem??Ja do niego nie mam nic,ale wiem ,że za tekst juz ktos przyobiecał coś.Moge go cytowac jaki jest miły dla pań....ale po co???Widać kolejny tak lubi...Niech mu tam.


wyluzuj chopie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ........bo nam tu jeszcze jaką komisję śledzczą obstalują i trza się będzie tłumaczyć   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

Oj, oj nawet w gebach tesknia za Zielonookom...wiedzialam, ze ten wyjazd NAM niczego dobrego nie wrozy...  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Duży chłopie ja jestem wyluzowany a komisja może być .Może ktoś w niej lubi takie swojskie klimaty jak ten "napoczety " przez ciebie.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

Już spokój ?
No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też   :Lol:   :Lol:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też


To jesteś Ty????  :Roll:   :Roll:  Musze byc pierwszy od *długiego*.
Ten,,, nazwe goerotoman gawędziarz znowu gotów mi coś przybić.

Bardzo ładna ta *babcia*.

----------


## kuleczka

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też


Piękna z Ciebie kobieta  :cool:  
Jednak mnie się ten teletubiś zbyt utrwalił i ciężko będzie zmienić wyobrażenie  :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też



*Maxi*babeczka, no, no...  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też


Ta w tym żółtym płaszczyku od deszczy zakrywała prawie wszystko.  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Normalnie Margaret Tacher.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   a dlaczego??nie powiem na antenie.

----------


## Maxtorka

> [Jednak mnie się ten teletubiś zbyt utrwalił i ciężko będzie zmienić wyobrażenie


Ja też tego teletubisia lubię i się jak najbardziej z nim utożsamiam   :cool:   :Lol:  
A tu .... też teletubiś ino bez kapturka   :cool:  
Nawet kolorystyka zbliżona , coś tam z pomarańczowego jest   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też



 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

gdzies cie juz chyba widzialam   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2: 

dalej mi sie podobasz   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [
> Ta w tym żółtym płaszczyku od deszczy zakrywała prawie wszystko.   
> .


A bo panie kierowniku w górach to sa dwa rodzaje pogody - pada albo jeszcze nie pada   :cool:   :Wink2:  I co ja za to mogę ze wtedy padało ?   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [
>       
> 
> gdzies cie juz chyba widzialam     
> 
> dalej mi sie podobasz


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*frosiu* , czekam tu na Ciebie   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> [
>       
> 
> gdzies cie juz chyba widzialam     
> 
> dalej mi sie podobasz     
> 
> ...


dzisiaj jestem taka nieuczesana   :oops:   :Wink2:  

moze z Karnevalu cos wkleje   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [
> moze z Karnevalu cos wkleje


3mam za .....słowo   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja też już chyba gdzieś widziałem Maxi  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też



serio to ty?? zaskoczenie takie ze musialem szukać szczeki pod stolem.. myslalem ze wygladasz kompletnie inaczej...
po prostu inny wizerunek kojarzył mi się z toba
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

> serio to ty?? zaskoczenie takie ze musialem szukać szczeki pod stolem.. *myslalem ze wygladasz kompletnie inaczej...
> po prostu inny wizerunek kojarzył mi się z toba*
> pozdrawiam
> m.


myslales , ze wyglada jak..... ????   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też


Fajnie Cię zobaczyć  :big grin:  "babciu"

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jezu , aż tak źle ?   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
O szczękę się nie martw , zrobimy nową   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [Fajnie Cię zobaczyć  "babciu"


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Miło mi   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [
> Ja też już chyba gdzieś widziałem Maxi


Jasne , razem jedliśmy niedzielne śniadanko i kawkę piliśmy   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> [
> Ja też już chyba gdzieś widziałem Maxi 
> 
> 
> Jasne , razem jedliśmy niedzielne śniadanko i kawkę piliśmy


To było niezapomniane śniadanko  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


Nooooo , fajnie było   :oops:   :big grin:  
A Tobie nawet po nim pamiątka ( avatarek) została    :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> ...


I z niego jestem dumny.
To prezent od Księżniczki  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


Bardzo ładny i stylowy .
Księżniczka ma gust   :big grin:

----------


## Majka

Witaj Maxtorko  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> [
> Ta w tym żółtym płaszczyku od deszczy zakrywała prawie wszystko.   
> .
> 
> 
> A bo panie kierowniku w górach to sa dwa rodzaje pogody - pada albo jeszcze nie pada    I co ja za to mogę ze wtedy padało ?


Nie jestem twoim kierownikiem  :ohmy:  , a to ,że w górach jest zmienna pogoda to jakoś wypadło z główki  :Lol:  .Na tamtej fotce idziesz po jakis schodach kamiennych.Dawno ja nie był w górach to i nie pamietam co sie zaklada na siebie.  :sad:

----------


## długi

> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też


i jak tu do września wytrzymać ???????????????????????????????

----------


## maksiu

[quote="Maxtorka"]


> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> Już spokój ?
> No to jak wszyscy to wszyscy , babcia też    
> 
> serio to ty?? zaskoczenie takie ze musialem szukać szczeki pod stolem.. myslalem ze wygladasz kompletnie inaczej...
> po prostu inny wizerunek kojarzył mi się z toba
> pozdrawiam
> m.
> ...


nie mówię że zle... mowie ze kompletnie inaczej ....
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## tola

> Ja też tego teletubisia lubię i się jak najbardziej z nim utożsamiam    
> A tu .... też teletubiś ino bez kapturka


jak miło, że Teletubiś sie przyjął, a ja jestem matką chrzestną   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Witam :smile:  Miło Was poznać :smile:  Mieszkam w Radomiu...jeszcze  :big grin:   Ciągnie mnie w spokojniejsze miejsce, na obrzeża puszczy i nad wodę  :Wink2:   Może uda mi się zrealizować marzenia  :smile:   Podoba mi się to forum i zamierzam tu często bywać  :Wink2:  Dziś bez zdjęcia bo... nie wiem jak je wkleić  :big tongue:  Pozdrawiam 
 Dodałam zdjęcie  :Wink2:  W bonusie 2/3 rodzinki  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Witam Miło Was poznać Mieszkam w Radomiu...jeszcze   Ciągnie mnie w spokojniejsze miejsce, na obrzeża puszczy i nad wodę   Może uda mi się zrealizować marzenia   Podoba mi się to forum i zamierzam tu często bywać  Dziś bez zdjęcia bo... nie wiem jak je wkleić  Pozdrawiam[/img]


Witam wśród braci i sióstr budujących i nie tylko  :big grin:  
Czekamy na "gębę"  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Na forum sa instrukcje jak wklejać zdjecia i awatarki  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

No no...........*Maxtorka*, Ty to normalnie mnie zaskakujesz  :big grin:  
Z tym śniadanko jadła.....tamten ją pamięta......inny się do wrzesnia doczekać nie może  :cool:  
O co kaman  :Roll:  
Cicha woda.............  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## plamiak

> Witam Miło Was poznać Mieszkam w Radomiu...jeszcze   Ciągnie mnie w spokojniejsze miejsce, na obrzeża puszczy i nad wodę   Może uda mi się zrealizować marzenia   Podoba mi się to forum i zamierzam tu często bywać  Dziś bez zdjęcia bo... nie wiem jak je wkleić  Pozdrawiam 
>  Dodałam zdjęcie  W bonusie 2/3 rodzinki


Witamy wśród nas! A kiedy całość rodzinki?

----------


## długi

> No no...........*Maxtorka*, Ty to normalnie mnie zaskakujesz  
> Z tym śniadanko jadła.....tamten ją pamięta......inny się do wrzesnia doczekać nie może  
> O co kaman  
> Cicha woda.............


no no ....jesteś troszeczkę zazdrosna ???????????

----------


## frosch

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> No no...........*Maxtorka*, Ty to normalnie mnie zaskakujesz  
> Z tym śniadanko jadła.....tamten ją pamięta......inny się do wrzesnia doczekać nie może  
> O co kaman  
> Cicha woda.............   
> 
> 
> no no ....jesteś troszeczkę zazdrosna ???????????


Ba....nawet nie troszeczkę  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Za to Cię kocham  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


No proszę  :cool:  
Jak to niewiele trzeba  :Wink2: 
do szczęścia............

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


Patrzcie państwo ile dobrego zdziałać może jedno małe zdjęcie   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

Fajny ten ..new teletubis   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

Teraz to dopiero słodkopierdząco się zrobiło, nie, Kuleczko?   :Wink2:  

Ale co tu się dziwić, jak takie fajne babki się ujawniają   :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

Maxi się pokazała, to pójdę za Jej przykładem, bo trochę się już pałętam po forum, a nadal pozostaję anonimowy.
No to wyglądam tak( a raczej tak wyglądałem 1,5 roku temu)

----------


## Maxtorka

> Maxi się pokazała, to pójdę za Jej przykładem, bo trochę się już pałętam po forum, a nadal pozostaję anonimowy.
> No to wyglądam tak( a raczej tak wyglądałem 1,5 roku temu)


No nareszcie   :big grin:  
Witaj towarzyszu przemiłego niedzielnego poranka   :big grin:  ( i nie tylko   :Wink2:   ) .
Miło Cię poznać   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Maxi się pokazała, to pójdę za Jej przykładem, bo trochę się już pałętam po forum, a nadal pozostaję anonimowy.
> No to wyglądam tak( a raczej tak wyglądałem 1,5 roku temu)


Aleś nieśmiały...  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Maxi się pokazała, to pójdę za Jej przykładem, bo trochę się już pałętam po forum, a nadal pozostaję anonimowy.
> No to wyglądam tak( a raczej tak wyglądałem 1,5 roku temu)
> 
> 
> 
> Aleś nieśmiały...


Bo ja zawsze chylę czoła przed pięknymi kobietami  :oops:   :oops:   :cool:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Maxi się pokazała, to pójdę za Jej przykładem, bo trochę się już pałętam po forum, a nadal pozostaję anonimowy.
> No to wyglądam tak( a raczej tak wyglądałem 1,5 roku temu)
> 
> 
> 
> No nareszcie   
> Witaj towarzyszu przemiłego niedzielnego poranka   ( i nie tylko    ) .
> Miło Cię poznać


Tak sobie pomyślałem, że co będziesz piła kawę z nieznajomym  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Bo ja zawsze chylę czoła przed pięknymi kobietami


Skoro tak...prawdziwy_ dżentelmen_ z Ciebie  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
I ciasteczko zjemy   :big grin:

----------


## Majka

> Bo ja zawsze chylę czoła przed pięknymi kobietami
> 			
> 		
> 
> Skoro tak...prawdziwy_ dżentelmen_ z Ciebie


pokaż oczy marjucha  :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Bo ja zawsze chylę czoła przed pięknymi kobietami
> 			
> ...


A po co  :ohmy:  .
Moje czoło Ci się nie podoba?  :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał Majka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


po oczach można się dużo dowiedzieć o właścicielu  :cool:

----------

Miło cie widzieć *marjucha*. Nie wiem czemu kojarzyłam cie z gajowym a tu taka miła niespodzianka  :Wink2:  
Chciałabym jeszcze zobaczyc jak wygląda *jea*
*Jea* ujawnij się!!!

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Miło cie widzieć *marjucha*. Nie wiem czemu kojarzyłam cie z gajowym a tu taka miła niespodzianka  
> Chciałabym jeszcze zobaczyc jak wygląda *jea*
> *Jea* ujawnij się!!!


On nie robi tego publicznie.Musisz coś mu obiecać, może wtedy  :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Jea ujawnij się!!!


Tak, tak - ja też jestem za ujawnianiem się  :big grin:  

verunia a Ty _swojom gembe_ wkleiłaś ??  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Miło cie widzieć *marjucha*. Nie wiem czemu kojarzyłam cie z gajowym a tu taka miła niespodzianka  
> Chciałabym jeszcze zobaczyc jak wygląda *jea*
> *Jea* ujawnij się!!!
> 
> 
> On nie robi tego publicznie.Musisz coś mu obiecać, może wtedy


Kilogram marchewki powinno wystarczyć chyba  :Roll:

----------

> Jea ujawnij się!!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tak, tak - ja też jestem za ujawnianiem się  
> 
> verunia a Ty _swojom gembe_ wkleiłaś ??


Jak bys dobrze poszukała to byś znalazła

----------


## arcobaleno

Dobrze szukać nie będę bo i po co..
Zadałam tylko proste pytanie.

----------


## jea

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


nie daje i nie biere...
abstrakcyjny jestem, nic ciekawego...  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*marjucha* ....taki byles tajemniczy   :cool:  
a tu .........no no    :ohmy:   :Roll:  (poszukam ci nowego avatara   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  )

*jea* , myslalam ,ze atrakcyjny jestes   :sad:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

Było foto ale się zbyło jak mówiłem
 :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------

Dzieki *jea*  :big grin:  Sympatyczna gębusia
obiecana marchewka   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Dzieki *jea*  Sympatyczna gębusia
> obiecana marchewka


zara bede znikał  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Oj
Dawo mnie tu nie było a *Maxtorka* zdjęła kaptur   :Lol:  
Czekamy na więcej   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> A to ja też nie będę taka i się pokaże trochę lepiej  
> 
> 
> ...


Nawet obiektywnie rzecz biorąc ładniutka jesteś   :Wink2:  
Kolor włosków naturalny ??

----------


## frosch

> Moje foto,robione na szybko...
> *verunia* za marchewkę, *frosch* zero atrakcji, czysta abstrakcja


Atrakcyjny Kazmerz , ze tak powiem   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

Tę fotkę wkleiłem tu prawie rok temu,
przypomnę się więc  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Nawet obiektywnie rzecz biorąc ładniutka jesteś


Nie ma to jak obiektywna opinia  :cool:  




> Kolor włosków naturalny ??


inne wyjść nie chcą za cholerę, choćbym chciała  :Mad:  (no chyba, żebym utleniła najpierw  :Roll:  )
Każda wizyta u fryzjera kończy się tym samym komentarzem - po co Ty chodzisz do tego fryzjera jak nic po Tobie nie widać ??!!

----------


## jabko

Czyli inteligencja wrodzona a nie nabyta   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Czyli inteligencja wrodzona a nie nabyta


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
To mówisz, ze oceniasz kobiety po kolorze włosów  :Wink2:  No i zwracasz uwagę na ewentualne odrosty..  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Moje foto,robione na szybko...
> *verunia* za marchewkę, *frosch* zero atrakcji, czysta abstrakcja


Masz racje rzeczywiscie za szybko zrobiona.  :big grin:   :big grin:  Jakiś taki ten wzrok  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
..Kogo tam zobaczyłeś ,że aż ci   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  wyszły prawie na wierzch  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
To ty???Myślalem ,że ty taki luzak a tu konsternacja.Wiecej marchewki bo cera bladzieńka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Luzik...

serdecznie pozdrawiam i gratuluje odwagi.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
>    
> To mówisz, ze oceniasz kobiety po kolorze włosów  No i zwracasz uwagę na ewentualne odrosty..


Nie oceniam a żartuję
A uwagę zwracam na bardzo wiele rzeczy od oczu zaczynajac   :Lol:

----------

> Moje foto,robione na szybko...


Ja mysle, ze *jea* przeprowadza wlasnie "rozmowe" kwalifikacyjna 
z kandydatka na gosposie...
Ta z _wewatku_ dla samcow...

----------


## arcobaleno

> Ja mysle, ze Ty jea przeprowadzasz wlasnie rozmowe kwalifikacyjna
> z kandydatka na gosposie...
> Te z wewatku dla samcow...


No nie mogę...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ale się uśmiałam  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Masz racje rzeczywiscie za szybko zrobiona.   Jakiś taki ten wzrok   
> ..Kogo tam zobaczyłeś ,że aż ci    wyszły prawie na wierzch    .
> To ty???Myślalem ,że ty taki luzak a tu konsternacja.Wiecej marchewki bo cera bladzieńka    
> Luzik...
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam i gratuluje odwagi.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Rzeczywiście niespecjalne, siebie zobaczyłem  :big tongue:  
w naturze cera raczej _przysadzona_ i gały też mi nie wychodzą  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Tę fotkę wkleiłem tu prawie rok temu,


skoro ta już była to może teraz jakaś aktualna?

----------


## jea

> Ja mysle, ze *jea* przeprowadza wlasnie "rozmowe" kwalifikacyjna 
> z kandydatka na gosposie...
> Ta z _wewatku_ dla samcow...


to była rozmowa, _facet tu facet_...  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał matka
> 
> Ja mysle, ze *jea* przeprowadza wlasnie "rozmowe" kwalifikacyjna 
> z kandydatka na gosposie...
> Ta z _wewatku_ dla samcow...
> 
> 
> to była rozmowa, _facet tu facet_...


no i....?

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał matka
> 
> ...


i dali sie pitoli  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------

Myslalam, ze to bylo _facet to cyce_.
Temu liczko tak pobladlo i oczy wyszli.

----------


## kuleczka

> Moje foto,robione na szybko...
> *verunia* za marchewkę, *frosch* zero atrakcji, czysta abstrakcja


Nie no....*jea*.......  :cool:  
Ps. nie wiem czemu, ale wyobrażałam sobie chudego chłopaczka, a tu proszę...mężczyzna nam się objawił  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Kuleczka a może Ty zarzucisz jakąs nową fotkę.
Może być w tym sweterku co poprzednia   :oops:

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

Daję gębę 
a może jako kotkanadachu powinnam napisać "mordkę" ?  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Daję gębę 
> a może jako kotkanadachu powinnam napisać "mordkę" ?


Witaj śliczna *Kotko_na_dachu*  :big grin:  
miło Cię poznać  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

OOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   mamusiu wcale sie nie dziwie jak jea patrzy w monitor.Przepraszam pomyliłem sie mogłeś miec takie gały.  :Wink2:

----------


## wiolasz

Jeny, gdzie te kobiety się chowają, że ich na ulicach nie widać??

----------


## tola

*Kotko na dachu*
czy Ty jesteś pełnoletnia   :Roll:  
 tak się trochę o tych naszych forumowych panów martwię   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Kotko na dachu*
> czy Ty jesteś pełnoletnia   
>  tak się trochę o tych naszych forumowych panów martwię


To widać ,że ma 18 lat i 2 dni.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## wiolasz

Ja mysle, że to młodsza siostra *kotki* bo cóż by 18-latka robiła na muratorze...  :Roll:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Majka
> 
> ...


To może kiedyś się odważę  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

Całkowicie pełnoletnia  :smile: 
I zamężna  :smile: 
I bardzo mocno pracująca nad powiększeniem się rodzinki  :wink: 
Zdjęcie  jakoś sprzed 3(?) lat i mam na nim ok. 20 wiosen.
Stanowczo upieram się że się zupelnie nie zmieniłam najwyżej może jakieś małe zmarszczki w kącikach oczu - ale to od śmiania się  :smile: 
 :big grin:

----------


## jabko

A ja kotki nie widze   :Mad:  
Żądam ukazania tej ponoć ślicznej i młodej buźki   :Lol:

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

Coś popsułam :-/
Teraz widać?

[size=9]
Wzorem co poniektórych  Pań tez postanowiłam się trochę  "lepiej" pokazać 
<rotfl> <rotfl><rotfl>

----------


## jabko

Mniamuśna.
 :Wink2:  

I faktycznie na "foto" bez spojrzenia prosto w oczka na żywo dałbym Ci 21lat

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

> Mniamuśna.
>  
> 
> I faktycznie na "foto" bez spojrzenia prosto w oczka na żywo dałbym Ci 21lat


No może, mi zawsze mniej dają  :smile: 
I jeszcze - o zgrozo - mam dziecinny głos - to już wogóle porażka.
Jak idę kupić coś mocniejszego -   :Wink2:   bywa  że o "dowodzik" pytają .


Myślałam że  skomentujecie głupią minę na zdjęciu   :Lol:

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

A co do pięknych kobiet ... to... tu widziałam trzy  naprawdę śliczne  :smile:  
Bo juz obczaiłam cały watek  :smile:  wiadomo  :smile: 

 :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Jak idę kupić coś mocniejszego -  bywa że o "dowodzik" pytają .


mnie też czasem pytają  :Roll:   :Wink2:  Ostatnio babka w sklepie nie chciała mi sprzedać papierosów bo nie miałam dowodu  :Lol:  Mnie to trochę bawi, ale jak zaczynam się tłumaczyć to nieraz nie wiem co powiedzieć - hehe

----------


## andre59

> ...
> Myślałam że  skomentujecie głupią minę na zdjęciu


mina wcale nie jest głupia  :cool:  
po prostu mowę nam odjęło   :oops:

----------


## jabko

> Jak idę kupić coś mocniejszego -  bywa że o "dowodzik" pytają .
> 			
> 		
> 
> mnie też czasem pytają ...


No Tobie bym dał 23.

Cosik od dłuższego czasu lubię czarnulki o ładnych buźkach i wzroście 170cm  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Cosik od dłuższego czasu lubię czarnulki o ładnych buźkach i wzroście 170cm


łeee..to ja się nie łapię   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Też żałuję. 
Jednak natura jest nieubłagalna   :Lol:  

Ale iałas do wieku się przyznać    :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Ale iałas do wieku się przyznać


Mam trochę więcej...tak ze dwa latka więcej  :Wink2:

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

> Cosik od dłuższego czasu lubię czarnulki o ładnych buźkach i wzroście 170cm


No cóż... uważam że tak naprawde jak babka jest fajna nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia czy blondi czy czarnulka  :smile: 
Nie mniej - bardzo miło słyszeć takie słowa zwłaszcza jak ma sie 169 cm wzrostu <lool>

Tylko ze tak naprawdę - znam bardzo dużo ślicznych dziewczyn - pustych jak garnek od zupy .
I serio - jakbym była facetem to po pierwszych 5 minutach - w tył zwrot i tyle by mnie widziały  :smile: 
I znam super dziewuchy - może nie z okładki Vogue - ale są kobiece ciepłe serdeczne 
I za którymi mężczyźni szaleją  :smile: 
Czemu? Bo oprócz "dużych niebieskich oczu" mają poukładane w główce  :smile: 

A już najgłupsze jest jak ładna baba słyszy komplement i  zaczyna wywijać oczami i się krygować że: " nieeee no skąd , ojejku... ja wcale nie ten tego... hihihi ojej ja się wstydzę , jaka ja tam ładna..."
Ciekawe  co by było gdyby jej ktoś powiedział : no tak faktycznie - masz rację - wcale nie jestes ładna...
Szczęka o glebę jak nic i obraza ...

----------


## jabko

Starzeję się albo musze w końcu zmienić w domu monitor na LCD.
Przeważnie nie mylę się w ogóle a diś dwa razy po 2 lata.

Jednak wirtualny swiat nigdy nie zastąpi spojrzenia w oczy na żywo  :cool:

----------


## grzegorz10

> Jak idę kupić coś mocniejszego -  bywa że o "dowodzik" pytają .
> 			
> 		
> 
> mnie też czasem pytają   Ostatnio babka w sklepie nie chciała mi sprzedać papierosów bo nie miałam dowodu  Mnie to trochę bawi, ale jak zaczynam się tłumaczyć to nieraz nie wiem co powiedzieć - hehe


Qurcze a mnie pytają czy to co zwyle   :ohmy:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Qurcze a mnie pytają czy to co zwyle


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> No cóż... uważam że tak naprawde jak babka jest fajna nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia czy blondi czy czarnulka 
> Nie mniej - bardzo miło słyszeć takie słowa zwłaszcza jak ma sie 169 cm wzrostu <lool>
> 
> Tylko ze tak naprawdę - znam bardzo dużo ślicznych dziewczyn - pustych jak garnek od zupy .
> I serio - jakbym była facetem to po pierwszych 5 minutach - w tył zwrot i tyle by mnie widziały 
> I znam super dziewuchy - może nie z okładki Vogue - ale są kobiece ciepłe serdeczne 
> I za którymi mężczyźni szaleją 
> ...


Zależy do czego ta "babka" ma się nadać.

A czasem kobiety same są ździwione jak "inaczej" potrafią się zachowywać.
Więc to jak zachowują sie "w grupie" nie do kończ świadczy o nich.
Ale faktycznie inteligencji i kobiecości nic nie zastąpi

----------


## wiolasz

*_kotka_na_dachu_* moze się powtórzę, ale cieżko uznać Cię za pełnoletnią. Z wyglądu przypominasz mi koleżanki mojej siostry  :big grin: 

O którą blondynkę Ci chodzi? bo ja widzę tam trzy..

----------


## jabko

Bez jaj.
Popatrz na oczęta.
Nie są dziecięce tylko młode.
To nie nastolatka tylko młoda dziewczyna

Jeszcze 3 latka i będzie jak czerwone winko półsłodkie a po kolejnych 4 stanie się jak najlepsze wino wytrawne, będzie purpurowa.

Chyba że my jako nudne łosie doprowadzimy ją do nudy i zatracenia kobiecosci
Jedyne co pozytywne to to że bardzo łatwo można ją odzyskać

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

> *_kotka_na_dachu_* moze się powtórzę, ale cieżko uznać Cię za pełnoletnią. Z wyglądu przypominasz mi koleżanki mojej siostry 
> 
> O którą blondynkę Ci chodzi? bo ja widzę tam trzy..


fota sprzed 3 lat - ale niewiele sie zmienilam
a piękna blondynka to Kasia R  :Wink2:   tu na fotce z kotem ale w dzienniku budowy  jakie fotki ze ślubu były !!!! jej!

----------


## wiolasz

Aż lecę zajrzec do Kasi R  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A co do pięknych kobiet ... to... tu widziałam trzy  naprawdę śliczne  
> Bo juz obczaiłam cały watek  wiadomo


Twoja uroda robi duże wrażenie lecz to tylko fotka.



> Tylko ze tak naprawdę - znam bardzo dużo ślicznych dziewczyn - pustych jak garnek od zupy . 
> I serio - jakbym była facetem to po pierwszych 5 minutach - w tył zwrot i tyle by mnie widziały


.Bardzo trafnie to określiłaś i dobrze też ,że i tak muślisz bo uroda to nie wszystko i  brawo ci za to!!!



> A co do pięknych kobiet ... to... tu widziałam trzy  naprawdę śliczne  
> Bo juz obczaiłam cały watek  wiadomo


 co do tego stwierdzenia to niestety jesteś w bledzie.Jest tu wiele pieknych i inteligentnych kobiet.Nie kumam jakimi kryteriami się kierowałaś ,że tylko trzy Panie zasłużyły w twojej ocenie na miano *piękna*.
Duża część tej grupy kobiet to dojrzałe i doświadczone Panie.Oczywiście mówie to z pozycji 40-tka i wcale nie musisz się z tym zgadzać ale ta twoja lista jest za skąpa.
Lepiej poszukaj a zobaczysz ,że mialem racje.

pozdrawiam  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## danap

> A co do pięknych kobiet ... to... tu widziałam trzy  naprawdę śliczne  
> Bo juz obczaiłam cały watek  wiadomo





> co do tego stwierdzenia to niestety jesteś w bledzie.Jest tu wiele pieknych i inteligentnych kobiet.Nie kumam jakimi kryteriami się kierowałaś ,że tylko trzy Panie zasłużyły w twojej ocenie na miano piękna. 
> Duża część tej grupy kobiet to dojrzałe i doświadczone Panie.Oczywiście mówie to z pozycji 40-tka i wcale nie musisz się z tym zgadzać ale ta twoja lista jest za skąpa. 
> Lepiej poszukaj a zobaczysz ,że mialem racje.


*ns* zgadzam się 
jest tu wiele pięknych kobiet i przystojnych mężczyzn, a liczba 3 jest wysoce krzywdząca 

ps. nie chciałam brac udziału w rankingu piękności...

----------


## _kotka_na_dachu_

Mowie o tych które zwróciły szczególnie  *moja uwagę*.
Każdy może mieć inne zdanie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Mowie o tych które zwróciły szczególnie  *moja uwagę*.
> Każdy może mieć inne zdanie.


i ja takie zdanie mam.Zresztą nie widzialas innych Pań bo nie wszystkie pokazały swoje foto.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## wiolasz

*Dla mnie* najbardziej podobają sie te dwie pozostałe blondynki na 21   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

NS..... ty się tak nie unoś bo ci na zdrowiu zaszkodzi  :Lol:  ..... każdy ma inny model piękna....jeśli jej się tylko trzy podobały to jest jej zdanie na ten temat.... mnie też nie każdy facet się podoba....norrrrmalka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS..... ty się tak nie unoś bo ci na zdrowiu zaszkodzi  ..... każdy ma inny model piękna....jeśli jej się tylko trzy podobały to jest jej zdanie na ten temat.... mnie też nie każdy facet się podoba....norrrrmalka


Właściwie masz racje  :ohmy:  Chciałem tylko bronić pozostałe piękne panie na forum.

----------


## daggulka

eee tam, my się doskonale potrafimy same obronić  :big grin:  ....notabenek uczęszczałam kiedyś przez 2 lata na treningi karate kiokushinka  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## geguś

Ej, no co jest?

Dwie strony bajdurzenia, a fot niet??

----------


## daggulka

A Twojej, Geguś nie widziałam.....  :Roll:  ....jeśli się mylę to popraw  :Wink2:  .

----------


## geguś

> A Twojej, Geguś nie widziałam.....  ....jeśli się mylę to popraw  .


Życie Ci nie miłe?   :ohmy:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Nie będzieta dzieci moją facjatą straszyć.

Ale tak serio, to niewiele różni się od czarnej wołgi.


 :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

eeee tam, ściemniasz.....  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> eee tam, my się doskonale potrafimy same obronić  ....notabenek uczęszczałam kiedyś przez 2 lata na treningi karate kiokushinka


Ale ja nie powiedziałem ,że ty jestes piekna..  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .  :big tongue:  
My to ta wieksza czy mniejsza część???  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

NS....bo nie jestem  :Roll:  ....może byłam jakies 15 lat temu.....teraz wystarczy żebym miała równo pod kopułką  :big grin:  .... uroda niestety perzemija  :Roll:  ....zresztą sam o tym doskonale wiesz  :Wink2:  ...przecież masz w domu lustro  :Lol:  

Co do drugiej części pytania....my jako kobiety  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS....bo nie jestem  ....może byłam jakies 15 lat temu.....teraz wystarczy żebym miała równo pod kopułką  .... uroda niestety perzemija  ....zresztą sam o tym doskonale wiesz  ...przecież masz w domu lustro  
> 
> Co do drugiej części pytania....my jako kobiety


1.To szkoda a miałem ci cos zaproponować  :sad:   :Wink2: 2.ło mateczko a miałas nie rowno??3.Ja tam jak patrze w lustro to temu co jest po drugiej stronie chce zawsze wmówic ,że jest piekny  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

1 eee tam, zaproponować....nie proponuj tylko latrynę naprawiaj  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .
2 zawsze miałam równo   :big grin:  ....a teraz tym bardziej  wzbogacona doświadczeniami zyciowymi
3.... nie zawsze.... o 5 rano jak stoję przed  łazienką w której mąż myje zęby przed pracą....i po otwarciu drzwi kiedy ujrzy mnie tam znienacka to jedyne co udaje mu się wykrztusić to "jezus maria"  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> 1 eee tam, zaproponować....nie proponuj tylko latrynę naprawiaj   .
> 2 zawsze miałam równo   ....a teraz tym bardziej  wzbogacona doświadczeniami zyciowymi
> 3.... nie zawsze.... o 5 rano jak stoję przed  łazienką w której mąż myje zęby przed pracą....i po otwarciu drzwi kiedy ujrzy mnie tam znienacka to jedyne co udaje mu się wykrztusić to "jezus maria"


Ale co?Ciekawe?Widzi cie na golaska,o 5 rano?Stoi u drzwi cudo na patyku.Kurna mów szybo bo wiesz ,że powoli kumam.Fajnie sie zaczyna wasz dzień...No dawaj dalej.Smiało i tak wszyscy spia.  :Lol:   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

jasssne....pogadamy w latrynce  :Wink2:   :big grin:  ...dobranoc  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> jasssne....pogadamy w latrynce   ...dobranoc


tam sie gada inaczej...jak dobranoc to dobranoc  :Wink2:

----------


## plamiak

No to pogadane.... Nowych gęb nie widać, moze ludzie po tych dyskusjach o "pięknie względnym" stracili chęć do ujawniania się? No dawać, dawać zdjęcia!

----------


## selimm

Kotka ,popraw mordkę -bo nic nie widać 
a ciekaw jestem 
 :Lol:  
w razie czego ,to jak znam zycie 
to pewien kolega kopie ma   :Wink2:  ? 

Jea , masz gały 
jakbyś- melejka od zakochanej emerytki dostał ...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kotka ,popraw mordkę -bo nic nie widać 
> a ciekaw jestem 
>  
> w razie czego ,to jak znam zycie 
> to pewien kolega kopie ma   ? 
> 
> Jea , masz gały 
> jakbyś- melejka od zakochanej emerytki dostał ...


selimm.....myślałem ,że my po jednej stronie a ty jak GMP  :Lol:   :Lol:  .No chyba , nie myślałeś o ....  :ohmy:  ??

----------


## jea

> ...
> Jea , masz gały 
> jakbyś- melejka od zakochanej emerytki dostał ...


Zawsze lepiej jest mieć, niż nie mieć co pokazać  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Kotka ,popraw mordkę -bo nic nie widać 
> a ciekaw jestem 
>  
> w razie czego ,to jak znam zycie 
> to pewien kolega kopie ma   ? 
> ...


u he hehe h hłe hłe hłe   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Sellmm rozpier...alasz mnie normalnie   :Lol:  

Prawdziwe żądło. I jakie zabawne.
Szkoda tylko że jest nieładny   :Lol:

----------


## mundzia

o kurcze... ale tu milutko....  :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## wiolasz

> o kurcze... ale tu milutko....


I na temat   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

A skoro już o milutkich mowa to przypomnę



> Kuleczka a może Ty zarzucisz jakąs nową fotkę.
> Może być w tym sweterku co poprzednia


Kuleczka ja czekam, wręcz usycham   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

Skarbie, muszę Cię rozczarować....
sweterek się był sfilcował  :Confused:  
jest teraz zdecydowanie za krótki  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

jak Wy do siebie pięknie mówicie....*bosko*  :big tongue:

----------


## długi

> Skarbie, muszę Cię rozczarować....
> sweterek się był sfilcował  
> jest teraz zdecydowanie za krótki


Oooo..toooooo...tooo...właśnie .......mnie sietam zdaje ,że taki powinien być  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> o kurcze... ale tu milutko....


pokaż ryjka   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Skarbie, muszę Cię rozczarować....
> sweterek się był sfilcował  
> jest teraz zdecydowanie za krótki 
> 
> 
> Oooo..toooooo...tooo...właśnie .......mnie sietam zdaje ,że taki powinien być


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
ale niewygodny jest i drapie................  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał selimm
> 
> Kotka ,popraw mordkę -bo nic nie widać 
> a ciekaw jestem 
>  
> w razie czego ,to jak znam zycie 
> to pewien kolega kopie ma   ? 
> ...
> 
> ...


Kto jest nieładny????*selimm???*

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał mundzia
> 
> o kurcze... ale tu milutko....   
> 
> 
> pokaż ryjka


*długi* bez urazy ten tego,i wiesz o sooochodzi itd. a Ty swoja fotke to juz odświeżyłeś????  :Lol:  bo z daleka to ni chu chu Cie nie poznaje  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Skarbie, muszę Cię rozczarować....
> sweterek się był sfilcował  
> jest teraz zdecydowanie za krótki





> ale niewygodny jest i drapie................


Perełko czy to znaczy że on się był tak ... no ten ... obcisnął ??
Sweterek bciśnięty na kuleczce.
I do tego jeszcze drapie ??

Tak sobie pomyślałem że taki sweterek to ma dobrze.

Ale dosć ściemy.
Wrzuć jakąś fotkę.
Zlituj się kotku, dziś walentynki   :cry:

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


tak chociaż na chwilę.......i zaraz szybciutko zdejmiemy  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

No dobra, zaraz wrzucę bonusową, ale tylko na pięć minut  :big grin:  
Są walentynki, ja mam troszkę  w czubie.....  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> No dobra, zaraz wrzucę bonusową, ale tylko na pięć minut  
> Są walentynki, ja mam troszkę  w czubie.....


Sie skopiuje   :Lol:  

Nie mogłem się powstrzymać   :Lol:  
Selimmku żyjesz ??

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> No dobra, zaraz wrzucę bonusową, ale tylko na pięć minut  
> Są walentynki, ja mam troszkę  w czubie..... 
> 
> 
> Sie skopiuje   
> 
> Nie mogłem się powstrzymać   
> Selimmku żyjesz ??


 jak aluzjowales do mnie to sie gniwoooom  :cry:   :cry:  obiecałeś.

----------


## jabko

Dobra już dobra.
Nie roń łez.

Zaraz będą kuleczki i ukoją Twój ból - gorący wieczór   :Lol:

----------


## długi

*ns* spać bo zaraz ....zdjęcia będą  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *ns* spać bo zaraz ....zdjęcia będą


powiedz ,że w tym dniu jak w wiliju......a będą????  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

Dostałem cynk, że *kuleczka* coś sfilcowanego zapoda...
dopiero mi gały wyjdom, to nie emerytka   :ohmy:

----------


## kuleczka

Pewnie śpicie  :cool:  to może i lepiej  :Wink2:  
Za 15 min kasuję

----------


## bosia

> Pewnie śpicie  to może i lepiej  
> Za 15 min kasuję


Nie spia, nie spia,  :big grin:   :big grin:   zamarli przed ekranem w niemym podziwie   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

Czemu ja siespecjalnie nie dziwie

----------


## kuleczka

Bosia, wykasuj proszę fotki z cytatu, bo ja je chcę zaraz usunąć  :big grin:  
One tylko na chwilę były  :Wink2:  
Proszę.

----------


## bosia

Znikna wszedzie, gdy je wykasujesz.   :big grin:  
Dobrej nocy *Kuleczko*

----------


## kuleczka

Tak wiem, ale nie chciałam usuwać z serwera....a teraz muszę.
Również dobrej nocki życzę  :Wink2:

----------


## bosia

ok. kasuje

----------


## kuleczka

> ok. kasuje


Bardzo Ci dziękuję  :big grin:  
Z doświadczenia wiem, że fotki tylko po zdjęciu z serwera,  potrafią jeszcze ze dwa dni sobie jak gdyby nigdy nic istnieć na forum  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

blleee
Co to za bonus jak nic nie widać.

A ja myślałem że Ty naprawdę nas kochasz.   :cry:

----------


## długi

> Pewnie śpicie  to może i lepiej  
> Za 15 min kasuję


Kulka ak chcesz sprawdzać ile bez snu mogę wytrzymać to może w jakiś przyjemniejszy i bardziej dynamiczny sposób  :Wink2:  


Dawaj te fotki na meilika albo zaczne Cię szukać i obiecuję .....że znajdę  :Wink2:

----------


## mundzia

> Napisał mundzia
> 
> o kurcze... ale tu milutko....   
> 
> 
> pokaż ryjka


ah.... może lepiej nie...   :Roll:   potem będą te milusie komentarze... i na co to komu???   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

chyba jakis powód ku temu, że Kuleczka zdjecia tylko na 15 minut wrzuca jest... nie??  :Roll:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## jea

> Pewnie śpicie  to może i lepiej  
> Za 15 min kasuję


Kuleczko ja też proszę zapodać na meilika, bo mię korci...
żeby szperacza włączyć  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

no panowie ...trza było czuwać    :Lol:  

ja widziałam rozebraną Kuleczkę   :big grin:    ale z Niej  *LASKA * .....  :cool:

----------


## bosia

Bylo nie spac, chlopaki !   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mundzia
> 
> ...


Pokaż , pokaż, masz się czym pochwalić  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no panowie ...trza było czuwać    
> 
> ja widziałam rozebraną Kuleczkę     ale z Niej  *LASKA * .....


No to cześć!!!Od dziś kłade sie o 1.30  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .A to jaka ....nakreciła i po indianiersku znikneła.
To ja w takim razie swoich rozebranych też nie pokazuje  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
A taki mętki jestem i taki ten teges  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

echhh....miałem pecha 
trudno ,zadowole sie kopią   :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> no panowie ...trza było czuwać    
> 
> ja widziałam rozebraną Kuleczkę     ale z Niej  *LASKA * ..... 
> 
> 
> No to cześć!!!Od dziś kłade sie o 1.30    .A to jaka ....nakreciła i po indianiersku znikneła.
> To ja w takim razie swoich rozebranych też nie pokazuje    
> A taki mętki jestem i taki ten teges


ty to już swoją łysą pałe pokazujesz   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*Ew-ka* no bez przesady, nie była taka cakiem rozebrana ta kulka  :oops:  
Coś tam miała na sobie, jak to na plaży  :cool:  

Chłopaki, fotki były i nie bendzie  :smile:  
kulka wytrzeźwiała i się nie wygłupia już  :big grin:  

*jea* jakiego szperacza  :ohmy:   nie jestem specem komputerowym, ale jak zdjęłam zdjęcia z serwera, to ich już nie ma..........mam nadzieje  :Roll:  

*selimm* mie nie denerwuj sciemniaczu.......

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


zaraz "pale"....paleczke  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dlugi takiś ten teges długi to może twojego wołania posłucha i rzuci jeszcze raz na 15 min fotki??

----------


## jabko

Kuleczka rozpierdo...łaś mi serce   :cry:

----------


## długi

> *Ew-ka* no bez przesady, nie była taka cakiem rozebrana ta kulka  
> Coś tam miała na sobie, jak to na plaży  
> 
> Chłopaki, fotki były i nie bendzie  
> kulka wytrzeźwiała i się nie wygłupia już  
> 
> *jea* jakiego szperacza   nie jestem specem komputerowym, ale jak zdjęłam zdjęcia z serwera, to ich już nie ma..........mam nadzieje  
> 
> *selimm* mie nie denerwuj sciemniaczu.......


kulka albo zdjęcia albo sobie w naturze obejrzę  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Kuleczka rozpierdo...łaś mi serce


Mammamija, się narobiło  :Roll:  
Nie płacz *jabko*, nie ma czego, po świecie tyle pięknych kobiet chadza.......i uległych  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> echhh....miałem pecha 
> trudno ,zadowole sie kopią


selimm daj na maila moze kiedys zrobi się ....no wiesz ten tego.  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Ew-ka* no bez przesady, nie była taka cakiem rozebrana ta kulka  
> Coś tam miała na sobie, jak to na plaży  
> 
> Chłopaki, fotki były i nie bendzie  
> kulka wytrzeźwiała i się nie wygłupia już  
> 
> *jea* jakiego szperacza   nie jestem specem komputerowym, ale jak zdjęłam zdjęcia z serwera, to ich już nie ma..........mam nadzieje  
> ...


Ty mnie codzień na oddziale widujesz  :cool:  
A ostatnio to mnie nawet podglądałeś w latrynie  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

właściwie to ma racje i trzeba to uszanować jak nie chce zapodać fotek to ma w tym jakiś cel.........mnie wystarczy to z dicho.  :Wink2:   :lol  :Wink2:  selimm
 ale na maila możesz dać  :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Ty mnie codzień na oddziale widujesz  
> A ostatnio to mnie nawet podglądałeś w latrynie


Jessssooooooo , *kulka* , ostatnio w latrynie  to byłaś Ty ?   :ohmy:   :cool:   :cool:  
A ja goopia myslałam ....  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Dobrze że cicho siedziałam bo by na mieście gadać zaczęli   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> *jea* jakiego szperacza   nie jestem specem komputerowym, ale jak zdjęłam zdjęcia z serwera, to ich już nie ma..........mam nadzieje


Czekam na meilika...  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Ty mnie codzień na oddziale widujesz  
> A ostatnio to mnie nawet podglądałeś w latrynie 
> 
> 
> Jessssooooooo , *kulka* , ostatnio w latrynie  to byłaś Ty ?     
> A ja goopia myslałam ....    
> Dobrze że cicho siedziałam bo by na mieście gadać zaczęli


Odkryłaś moją tajemnicę i sprawa się rypła  :big grin:   :Lol:  
*Maxi*, nic nie mów na mieście.....bo ja powiem wszystko co z *Sebo* robiłaś, wtedy kiedy wiesz, przedobrzyłaś z zacierem  :cool:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Nie no *kulka* , co Ty , w życiu słowa nie powiem   :cool:   :Lol:  
Złego oczywiście  :cool:   :Wink2:  
Zwłaszcza o pewnej figurze co ma trzy boki i tyleż samo kątów   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Nie no *kulka* , co Ty , w życiu słowa nie powiem    
> Złego oczywiście   
> Zwłaszcza o pewnej figurze co ma trzy boki i tyleż samo kątów


nasza figura jest tylko nasza i nic nikomu do tego  :cool:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> Nie no *kulka* , co Ty , w życiu słowa nie powiem    
> Złego oczywiście   
> Zwłaszcza o pewnej figurze co ma trzy boki i tyleż samo kątów  
> 
> 
> nasza figura jest tylko nasza i nic nikomu do tego


No to szaaaaa   :cool:   :cool:  
Zamykamy nasz teatrzyk ....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## bosia

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> Nie no *kulka* , co Ty , w życiu słowa nie powiem    
> Złego oczywiście   
> Zwłaszcza o pewnej figurze co ma trzy boki i tyleż samo kątów  
> 
> 
> nasza figura jest tylko nasza i nic nikomu do tego


tak wam sie tylko wydaje. To jest po prostu nie do ukrycia (w latrynie), prosze wiec wracac na lono, bo koza w malinach i na miescie gadaja   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## grzegorz10

Qurcze niezałapałem się na NIGHT FOTO SHOW 
A moze jeszcze raz będzie

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Oj widze , ze towarzycho zainfekowalo swoim belkotem kolejny watek.

----------


## długi

> Oj widze , ze towarzycho zainfekowalo swoim belkotem kolejny watek.


goń sie   :Evil:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> Oj widze , ze towarzycho zainfekowalo swoim belkotem kolejny watek.
> 
> 
> goń sie


długi,długi....nie daj się prowokować.Pogada,skończy mu sie pomysł na obrażanie i spokojnie odejdzie.
Spokojnie.Wiesz co? nie wiem jak.. ale na zlot mus przyjechac .A wiesz dlaczego?Jednego gościa swędzi .......to można by tak za jednym zamachem  :Lol:   :Lol:  GMP to taka  gnidunia która jak nie ma nic w odwodzie to chamstwo i drobno-mieszczaństwo z niego wyłazi.

Ale wiesz co tak swoja droga to *fajny z niego gościu*  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  cos bym dodał ale znowu niezrozumie i bedzie mnie obrażał.  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Oj widze , ze towarzycho zainfekowalo swoim belkotem kolejny watek.


musze to napisać bo podobno nauka nie idzie w las.

ZASRAŁE......Ś CAŁY WATEK wstydź sie.Oni teraz bedą źli i znowu cie nie będą lubili.  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## Zochna

> Oni teraz bedą źli i znowu cie nie będą lubili.


to tu sa jacys _oni_ ?
siec czy cos... :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Oni teraz bedą źli i znowu cie nie będą lubili.  
> 
> 
> to tu sa jacys _oni_ ?
> siec czy cos...


on wie o kogo chodzi ...Ty niekoniecznie.

----------


## jabko

> ...
> to tu sa jacys _oni_ ?
> siec czy cos...


No to witamy sympatyków seriali Archiwum X i Lost

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Zochna
> 
> ...
> to tu sa jacys _oni_ ?
> siec czy cos...
> 
> 
> No to witamy sympatyków seriali Archiwum X i Lost


On nie jest sympatykiem i nie jest sympatyczny.  :big grin:

----------


## długi

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zochna
> 
> ...


stąd się wziął skrót *ns*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

> Oj widze , ze towarzycho zainfekowalo swoim belkotem kolejny watek.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1634910

idz, lepiej pilnowac swojego topiku z 6 lutego 
bo, Ci tam walą drzwiami i oknami   :Lol:  ...hehe

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


Kurcze jestes the best scientist.
Skąd wiedzialeś ,że pisze o sobie?  :sad:   :sad:  Zajebiś...e potrafisz interpretować pochodzenie niektorych zwrotow.Jestem ci bardzo wdzięczny.
A teraz poczekajmy wspólnie na inne.  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> Oj widze , ze towarzycho zainfekowalo swoim belkotem kolejny watek.
> 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1634910
> 
> idz, lepiej pilnowac swojego topiku z 6 lutego 
> bo, Ci tam walą drzwiami i oknami   ...hehe


sell ale mnie *beton* ubawił    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

Przepraszam, ze ja tak w pol zdania..,ale ja do Kulki mam sprawe... Kulkaaaa kiedy znowu bedzie pokaz? Daj znac na priv.   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Przepraszam, ze ja tak w pol zdania..,ale ja do Kulki mam sprawe... Kulkaaaa kiedy znowu bedzie pokaz? Daj znac na priv.


To ja się też podepnę pod tą prośbę  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

Witam wszystkich serdecznie  :smile: 

Dekonspiruje sie tylko Ola, bo tylko Ola szaleje po forum. Krzysiek dzielnie pracuje   :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie 
> 
> Dekonspiruje sie tylko Ola, bo tylko Ola szaleje po forum. Krzysiek dzielnie pracuje


olllllaa laaaaa.......  :big grin:  witamy serdecznie   :big grin:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

no teraz już wiem  kogo wyczekiwać na budowie  :Lol:

----------


## długi

> no teraz już wiem  kogo wyczekiwać na budowie


jak się zrobi cieplej to przyjadę..  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

Ja nie będę czekała na cieplej, przyjade jak tylko będzie troche wolnego czasu  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie 
> 
> Dekonspiruje sie tylko Ola, bo tylko Ola szaleje po forum. Krzysiek dzielnie pracuje


Fotke wkleiłas w ciagu 12 min i to taka ładną.
Sa takie panie ktore wklejają tylko na 15 min a potem je usuwaja.

pozdrawiam cie ciepluchno za odwage.   :Wink2:

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

> Fotke wkleiłas w ciagu 12 min i to taka ładną.
> Sa takie panie ktore wklejają tylko na 15 min a potem je usuwaja.
> 
> pozdrawiam cie ciepluchno za odwage.



Spryciula ze mnie co??   :Lol:  Działam z prędkością światła  :big grin: 

I nie będę usuwać   :Wink2: 

Aaa zapomniałam o jednym! Do czego potrzebna tu odwaga?   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> Fotke wkleiłas w ciagu 12 min i to taka ładną.
> Sa takie panie ktore wklejają tylko na 15 min a potem je usuwaja.
> 
> pozdrawiam cie ciepluchno za odwage.  
> 
> 
> ...


Poczytaj cały wącio to zobaczysz co to znaczy odwaga we wklejaniu zdjeciszek.
Nadmienie tylko ,że czasami ludziska wahają sie przed wklejeniem swojej facjaty.Musza być najpierw długo proszeni a jak już uproszą to proszona osoba wkleja fote.Ty jeteś odważna i zrobiłas to pomijając tą procedure.  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Przepraszam, ze ja tak w pol zdania..,ale ja do Kulki mam sprawe... Kulkaaaa kiedy znowu bedzie pokaz? Daj znac na priv.  
> 
> 
> To ja się też podepnę pod tą prośbę


Dyrekcja póki co nie przewiduje żadnych spektakli  :Lol:  
Obsada wytrzeźwiała i nijak nie daje się namówić na replay  :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


No to nie wklejaj. Jak chcesz.   :Roll:  Ale winka czerwonego bys sobie nie wypila troche.,grzanca dobrego na taki zimny wieczor? Wiesz jakie to zdrowe!   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> No to nie wklejaj. Jak chcesz.   Ale winka czerwonego bys sobie nie wypila troche.,grzanca dobrego na taki zimny wieczor? Wiesz jakie to zdrowe!


Podpuszczajka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


Kuleczka tak teraz sobie myślę ,że w sumie to dobrze się stało ,że tych zdjęć wtedy  nie obejrzałem  :cool:   no bo w symie to jakbym się na te prześliczne kostiumowe zdjęcia wtenczas napatrzył....napatrzył......napatrzył......napa  trzył i  napatrzyyyyył  to pewnie bym se przez sen strusia urwał   :oops:   :Wink2:    .................. a tak to zawsze szansa jest   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Długi, zapraszam  :Lol:  Ola będzie szybciej, bo ma o wiele bliżej  :Lol:

----------


## plamiak

A ja również żałuję że nie widziałem zdjęć Kuleczki, ale nieszczęśliwie złożyło się że byłem w podróży służbowej - nawet zacząłem się umawiać z *agnieszkakusi*... niestety względy służbowe sprawiły że czasu brakło.

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

> Długi, zapraszam  Ola będzie szybciej, bo ma o wiele bliżej


Aga my planujemy w tą niedzielę  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że nam się uda   :Roll:   A jak Wy z czasem do południa? No chyba, że nie macie czasu to będziemy sami jeździć po Kopaninie i szukać Waszego domu  :big grin:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

zależy o której podniesiemy się z łóżek  :Lol:  po chorobie małej  i jej pobycie w szpitalu cierpię na chroniczny brak snu....ale myślę, że podjedziemy.

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


Rzeczywiście dobrze się stało  :Wink2:  
Żal by było   :cool: 
Nie rozumiem tylko na co ta szansa jest  :Roll:  
na urwanie strusia?    :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


On sam nie wie bo sie w nocy ze strusiem dogadac nie może juz od kilku lat  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> On sam nie wie bo sie w nocy ze strusiem dogadac nie może juz od kilku lat


Ty to lepiej pilnuj swojego....._wróbelka_  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
i daj mu wlońcu coś mokrego ...bo ci zdechnieee  :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

Nie wiem skad wiecie tak dokladnie, co ktory ma za drob w zagrodzie  :Roll:

----------


## długi

> Nie wiem skad wiecie tak dokladnie, co ktory ma za drob w zagrodzie


nie widzisz  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ....przecież jemu włosy wyszły  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ........................ z troski............  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
o wróbelka

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> On sam nie wie bo sie w nocy ze strusiem dogadac nie może juz od kilku lat    
> 
> 
> Ty to lepiej pilnuj swojego....._wróbelka_     
> i daj mu wlońcu coś mokrego ...bo ci zdechnieee


Ty ja to ci powiem ,że go nawet ostatno poilem a ty swojego "strusia" to tylko w lusterku?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Koniec karnawału niech sie ćwirćwir napije.
Nie zapomnij o strusiu bo jak sie schowa w piaseczek to bedzie piekło  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

Chłopaki , ptasia grypa szaleje a Wy tu jakieś ornitologiczne dusputy uskuteczniacie   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chłopaki , ptasia grypa szaleje a Wy tu jakieś ornitologiczne dusputy uskuteczniacie


Ja zaszczepiłem tylko zastanawiam sie ,czy *dlugi* o tym pamieta.Nie ma go bo pewnie poszedl po nowe lustro jak stłukł z nerwa to stare   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Nie wiem skad wiecie tak dokladnie, co ktory ma za drob w zagrodzie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Rzeczywiście zastanawiające......

----------


## stukpuk

Ptasia grypa dziś panuje.
Wszystkie ptaszki likwiduje.
By uchronić jego skórkę.
Trzeba schować w jakaś dziu............ę  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Ptasia grypa dziś panuje.
> Wszystkie ptaszki likwiduje.
> By uchronić jego skórkę.
> Trzeba schować w jakaś dziu............ę


_Czarna dziura_ byłaby w sam raz.
Wchłania wszystko do cna i nie zostawia śladów  :Roll:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Ptasia grypa dziś panuje.
> Wszystkie ptaszki likwiduje.
> By uchronić jego skórkę.
> Trzeba schować w jakaś dziu............ę


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Ptasia grypa dziś panuje.
> Wszystkie ptaszki likwiduje.
> By uchronić jego skórkę.
> Trzeba schować w jakaś dziu............ę


dobre dobre   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

To nie koniec wierszyka, jest i morał: "postawa to dobra izolacja PIONOWA"  :oops:   :Wink2:  

ciąg dalszy:

Ci......a jest jak izolacja.
Więc nie grozi ci kastracja.  :big grin:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> To nie koniec wierszyka, jest i morał: "postawa to dobra izolacja PIONOWA"   
> 
> ciąg dalszy:
> 
> Ci......a jest jak izolacja.
> Więc nie grozi ci kastracja.


pokaż no ryjka dzięciołku  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

długi przecie ma w avatarze   :Lol:  

A z was widzę niezłe pornogrubasy, zboczenie tu siejecie na forum   :Mad: 


To pisałem ja..jabko
Z ciągłe rozerwanym sercem prze kuleczkę

----------


## kuleczka

> długi przecie ma w avatarze   
> 
> A z was widzę niezłe *pornogrubasy*, zboczenie tu siejecie na forum  
> 
> 
> To pisałem ja..jabko
> Z ciągłe rozerwanym sercem prze kuleczkę


_pornogrubasy_  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Co racja to racja..............
żeby takie _kfiatki_ na forum budowlanym  :Roll:  

Maczkiem takim piszesz, że zauważyć ciężko. 
Już mi nie wypominaj tak, bo się winna czuję, a przecież nie mam powodu.
Słowa dotrzymałam, fotki miały być i były  :wink:

----------


## mariuszdro

Witam Wszystkich

a to nasze gęby
i jedna maleńka gębula  :Lol:

----------


## długi

> Witam Wszystkich
> 
> a to nasze gęby
> i jedna maleńka gębula



witamy serdecznie w rodzince  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
łaaaaadniutki tem widoczek  :Wink2:   , daj no jeszcze jakieś zbiżenie  :Lol:  !?

----------


## jabko

QUIZ

Czy długi miał na mysli zbliżenie:
1) seksualne
2) przeciwległego brzegu jeziorka
3) twarzy

----------


## rrmi

Obstawiam nr 1 , bo *dlugi* jest znany jako erotoman 

gawedziarz  :big grin:

----------


## długi

> Obstawiam nr 1 , bo *dlugi* jest znany jako erotoman 
> 
> gawedziarz



poczekaj aż cię dorwę  bez R to bedziesz miała o czym przy kominku gawędzić
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

*Kulce* tez obiecywales i popatrz jak Ona teraz wyglada  :big grin:

----------


## długi

> *Kulce* tez obiecywales i popatrz jak Ona teraz wyglada


kulka wygląda dobrze a nawet lepiej  :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

Czytalam wlasnie , ze sukienke ma ciasna  :Roll:   :Roll:  
Znaczy poprawila sie

----------


## Heath

mariuszdro - czy to zdjęcie przy zalewie w Zgorzelcu?

----------


## kuleczka

> Czytalam wlasnie , ze sukienke ma ciasna   
> Znaczy poprawila sie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
narzekasz, że mało pacjentów na oddziale, to niedługo przybędzie  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

*mariuszdro*

Super rodzinka  :cool:

----------


## mariuszdro

> QUIZ
> 
> Czy długi miał na mysli zbliżenie:
> 1) seksualne
> 2) przeciwległego brzegu jeziorka
> 3) twarzy



sprostowanie: to jeziorko to Wisła   :Lol:  
czekam na wynik 
pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## mariuszdro

> mariuszdro - czy to zdjęcie przy zalewie w Zgorzelcu?



to jest spacerek po pierniczkach w Toruniu
pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## mariuszdro

Dzięki Kuleczka
chyba wszystko przed Tobą?
 bo tyko Twoje fotki widziałm
pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

> to jest spacerek po pierniczkach w Toruniu
> pozdrawiam Mariusz


Tak też mi się wydawało, ale głowy sobie nie dałabym uciąć  :big grin:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Napisał mariuszdro
> 
> 
> to jest spacerek po pierniczkach w Toruniu
> pozdrawiam Mariusz
> 
> 
> Tak też mi się wydawało, ale głowy sobie nie dałabym uciąć


Twoje piękne okolice, jest co zwiedzać  :Wink2:  
i czym się delektować  :big grin:  
zdjęcie z zeszłego roku
pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## mayland

Kurcze nie zaglądałam tu kilka dni i prosze ile ludziska popisali  :Lol:   Jak tam u Was wiosna tylko na wierzbach czy i w sercach też sie ruszyło?  :Wink2:   Po tym wątku i wierszykach o ciu...pcianiu to chyba niebawem bociany będą nadgodziny nabijać  :Lol:  A tak wogóle, to miło mi się tu odpoczywa czytając Wasze zabawne posty  :Wink2:  

Co do uwielbienia kobiet to ostatnio miałam przyjemność koszarować miedzy mundurowymi calutki tydzień. Życie kobiety w takim środowisku to kosmos. Łazienki oczywiście koedukacyjne (trzeba pukać jak się chce wejść, by pana jakiegoś nie zawstydzić przy pisuarku  :Wink2:  ). Przejście przez plac manewrowy, gdzie akurat odbywa się zbiórka, powoduje palpitacje serca, że o ryciu nosem po płycie chodnikowej nie wspomnę  :Lol:   Wszystko tak, by przejść niezauważoną przed kilkudziesięcioma kadetami  co jest rzeczą oczywiście niemożliwą  :Lol:  Choć te spojrzenia...hmm...  :cool:   :Lol:   Po tygodniu chodzenia ze spojrzeniem w chodniku chyba pójdę na jakiś masaż i wyprostowanie (niekoniecznei sylwetki)  :Wink2:   Mimo wszystko Paniom polecam ten sposób relaksu  :Lol:   Szkoda, że ja muszę zdawać z tego egzamin jeszcze  :cry:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Kurcze nie zaglądałam tu kilka dni i prosze ile ludziska popisali   Jak tam u Was wiosna tylko na wierzbach czy i w sercach też sie ruszyło?   Po tym wątku i wierszykach o ciu...pcianiu to chyba niebawem bociany będą nadgodziny nabijać  A tak wogóle, to miło mi się tu odpoczywa czytając Wasze zabawne posty  
> 
> Co do uwielbienia kobiet to ostatnio miałam przyjemność koszarować miedzy mundurowymi calutki tydzień. Życie kobiety w takim środowisku to kosmos. Łazienki oczywiście koedukacyjne (trzeba pukać jak się chce wejść, by pana jakiegoś nie zawstydzić przy pisuarku  ). Przejście przez plac manewrowy, gdzie akurat odbywa się zbiórka, powoduje palpitacje serca, że o ryciu nosem po płycie chodnikowej nie wspomnę   Wszystko tak, by przejść niezauważoną przed kilkudziesięcioma kadetami  co jest rzeczą oczywiście niemożliwą  Choć te spojrzenia...hmm...    Po tygodniu chodzenia ze spojrzeniem w chodniku chyba pójdę na jakiś masaż i wyprostowanie (niekoniecznei sylwetki)   Mimo wszystko Paniom polecam ten sposób relaksu   Szkoda, że ja muszę zdawać z tego egzamin jeszcze


a gdzie byłaś?

----------


## mayland

mariuszdro... zagadka dla Ciebie na wieczór   :Wink2:   Macałam węża półsztywnego, badałam lepkość piany, poznawałam różnicę między tryskaczem a spryskiwaczem, a na koniec pobyt w komorze spalania  :Lol:  Chyba ukierunkowałam odpowiednio na miejsce pobytu?  :Wink2:   Na koniec dodam, że nie pozwolili mi pojeździć na drabinie  :cry:  Na otarcie łez był tylko zjazd po rurze  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mariuszdro

> mariuszdro... zagadka dla Ciebie na wieczór    Macałam węża półsztywnego, badałam lepkość piany, poznawałam różnicę między tryskaczem a spryskiwaczem, a na koniec pobyt w komorze spalania  Chyba ukierunkowałam odpowiednio na miejsce pobytu?   Na koniec dodam, że nie pozwolili mi pojeździć na drabinie  Na otarcie łez był tylko zjazd po rurze



Myślałem że może w Straży Granicznej,
moja żonka się wybiera
pozdrawiam Mariusz
ps lepiej na niej zjeżdżać niż tańczyć?  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

To zależy kto stoi na dole  :cool:   :Lol:    A żonce na ten wyjazd kup okulary typu lustrzanki  :Lol:  Będzie jej raźniej paradować miedzy facetami i może wiecej oko nacieszy mundurowymi widokami niż ja  :Lol:  Bo ja się wstydziłam troszkę  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ... Macałam węża półsztywnego, badałam lepkość piany, poznawałam różnicę między tryskaczem a spryskiwaczem, a na koniec pobyt w komorze spalania  Chyba ukierunkowałam odpowiednio na miejsce pobytu?   Na koniec dodam, że nie pozwolili mi pojeździć na drabinie  Na otarcie łez był tylko zjazd po rurze


Cały płonę   :oops:  

Może wklej fotkę  :Lol:  .

----------


## geguś

> Myślałem że może w Straży Granicznej,
> moja żonka się wybiera
> pozdrawiam Mariusz
> ps lepiej na niej zjeżdżać niż tańczyć?


No to przemyśł tą opcję. Podobno w Lubaniu mają zamknąć oddział. Będzie kobita miała daleko od domu.

----------


## mayland

Akcja ściśle tajna była  :cool:  Zdjęć nikt nie cpykał. I całe szczęście!!!  :big grin:

----------


## mariuszdro

To ciekawe
bo z tego co wiem (to co ciekawe) otwierają w Legnicy placówkę SG  :cool:  
pozdrawiam Mariusz
ps geguś a skąd masz takie info?

----------


## geguś

> To ciekawe
> bo z tego co wiem (to co ciekawe) otwierają w Legnicy placówkę SG  
> pozdrawiam Mariusz
> ps geguś a skąd masz takie info?


No przeca tu mieszkam. Ale to wszystko wiesz, patykiem po wodzie pisane. Likwidacja jednostki to chyba do ministra należy. A jak wstanie lewą nogą to i pół Polsk rozwali. Przecież za rok nie będzie na zachodzie żadnej kontroli. Nie wiem jak na południu, ale jeżeli będzie to pewnie Kłodzko się tym zajmie.

----------


## Mały

> Obstawiam nr 1 , bo *dlugi* jest znany jako erotoman 
> 
> gawedziarz


 Się dzioucha od "gawędziarza" od...teges tamże... ;-  :Biggrin:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Witam Wszystkich
> 
> a to nasze gęby
> i jedna maleńka gębula


Miło Cię poznać   :big grin:

----------


## mariuszdro

Dzięki *zaba_gonia*   :Wink2:

----------


## plamiak

> Witam Wszystkich
> 
> a to nasze gęby
> i jedna maleńka gębula


Miło popatrzeć na Wasze "gęby" - już myślałem że wyczerpała sie   rzesza odważnych forumowiczów...
Zgorzelec to piekne okolice, miałem przyjemność służyć w Dłużynie.

----------


## jabko

Ta sobie siedzę po nocy   (bo od czasu nocnego wybryku kuleczki jakoś spać nie mogę) i tak sobie myślę ze może ktoś by wkleił cosik ciekawego.
jakaś żywa natura byc może   :cool:

----------


## Stelka

Coś mało tych waszych "gęb" W takim razie ja wrzucę tu nasze gębuly  :big grin:  

pozdrawiamy  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Coś mało tych waszych "gęb" W takim razie ja wrzucę tu nasze gębuly  
> 
> pozdrawiamy


Fajne te Wasze gęby i nareszcie kot w awatorku który ma fajny wyraz "twarzy"  :Lol: 

pozdrawiam jak zwykle odważnych.  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

A co są lepsze i gorsze koty?

----------


## jabko

Jak mawia mój szwagier gołębiarz DOBRY KOT TO MARTWY KOT   :Lol:  

Witamy Stelka....Stelka to Stella ??

----------


## mariuszdro

> Jak mawia mój szwagier gołębiarz DOBRY KOT TO MARTWY KOT


Ja nie mam, ale też lubię kotki  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A co są lepsze i gorsze koty?


Pewnie są.Chodziło mi o awatorki a ten kotek w nim ma taka przyjazna mordke.

----------


## Stelka

> Jak mawia mój szwagier gołębiarz DOBRY KOT TO MARTWY KOT   
> 
> Witamy Stelka....Stelka to Stella ??


Witam  :big grin:  
Prawie to samo tylko w zdrobnieniu  :oops:  
Ja bardzo lubię fotki
To moje zdjęcie z piessą

A tu solo

Szkoda ,że tak mało tu fotek inwestorów  :sad:  
Dziewczyny i chłopaki do dzieła  :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

yyyy   :ohmy:  

No ładne to ostatnie   :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

*Stelka* jestem pod wrazeniem!!!!!!!
Piękna kobieta i pięnkna fotka: fajne swiatło, poza, wyraz twarzy........
Kobieta Ci to mówi, a to już coś  :big grin:  
Facetów nie słuchaj, bo to komplemenciarze  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Kobieta Ci to mówi, a to już coś  
> ...


Tiaaaa
I to mówi ta co mi serce rozpruła pazurami usuwając nocne fotki.
NIGDY NIE WIERZ KOBIECIE.

I kogo obchodzi jakieś światło.
ładna jest i tyle...no i kosci policzkowe ... mniam   :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...
> Kobieta Ci to mówi, a to już coś  
> ...
> 
> 
> Tiaaaa
> I to mówi ta co mi serce rozpruła pazurami usuwając nocne fotki.
> *NIGDY NIE WIERZ KOBIECIE.*..


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  skąd ten wniosek............  :Roll:  
nikomu nie można zaufać, tak jak kobiecie właśnie  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  
a fotki to były nie nocne, tylko plażowe  :cool:  





> ..I kogo obchodzi jakieś światło.
> ładna jest i tyle...no i kosci policzkowe ... mniam


pewnie, że ładna i to bardzo, (napisałam przecież), ale to ostatnie zdjęcie ma dodatkowe walory, które opisałam powyżej  :cool:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Mariuszdro, to zdjęcie robione w Toruniu?

----------


## selimm

jaki ładny piesio ..gryzie ?

----------


## Stelka

*kuleczka*dziękuję,nie spodziewałam sie takiego komplementu  :oops:  
*jabko*dzięki  :big grin:  
*selimm* mój piesek gryzie najchetniej swój ogon  :ohmy:  taki oszołom z niego,ma też bzika na punkcie kotów i innych psów  :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

*kuleczka* zaraz tam komplemenciarze  :Roll:  
My tylko mówimy ładnę czy brzydkie, a kobiełki zaraz dokrecają jakieś "ideologie"  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> *kuleczka* zaraz tam komplemenciarze  
> My tylko mówimy ładnę czy *brzydkie,* a kobiełki zaraz dokrecają jakieś "ideologie"


że brzydkie, to nie mówicie chyba, przynajmniej nie zauwazyłam  :Roll:  
wychodzi na to, że komplemenciarze i dżentelmeni  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

Wiesz *Kulka* a ja odnosze wrazenie , 
ze Oni tylko Ci nasi dzentelmeni czekaja na swieze miesko  :big grin: 
 Zaraz zaloze sie *dlugi* sie pojawi   :Roll:  
*Sel* juz zaczal pajeczyne zaciagac  :big grin:   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

> Wiesz *Kulka* a ja odnosze wrazenie , 
> ze Oni tylko Ci nasi dzentelmeni czekaja na swieze miesko 
>  Zaraz zaloze sie *dlugi* sie pojawi   
> *Sel* juz zaczal pajeczyne zaciagac


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
ja zaczynam się już martwić o *długiego*  :Roll:  
gdzie on się podziewa, jak tu takie śliczności........  :cool:  
może zaniemógł bidulek  :big grin:

----------


## jea

> 


Witaj   :big grin:  
Medytujesz czy kątem plujesz  :ohmy:   :cool:   :Wink2: 
Fajna fotka   :cool:  sorki
*Kulka* już nie kce Twoich nocnych sesyji  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> Napisał Stelka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witaj   
> Medytujesz czy kątem plujesz   
> Fajna fotka   sorki
> *Kulka* już nie kce Twoich nocnych sesyji


nigdy- nie wierz facetowi w brylach i z marchewką w ręku ....

a tak wogle to bym pogłaskał pieska ...ja lubię głaskać pieski   :big grin:

----------


## jea

> nigdy- nie wierz facetowi w brylach i z marchewką w ręku ....
> 
> a tak wogle to bym pogłaskał pieska ...ja lubię głaskać pieski


nie ufaj facetowi, który lubi głaskać...zwłaszcza psy...
a Ty coś widzisz przez te maske... spawalniczą  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> *Kulka* już nie kce Twoich nocnych sesyji


bedem płakać  :sad:   to strrraszne  :ohmy:  
co ja tera biedna zrobię  :Roll:  
pójdę do Jadzi............Jadzia mi doradzi  :cool:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Świeżynki i świeżaki ujawniać się  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Mariuszdro, to zdjęcie robione w Toruniu?


nio
nad Wisłą  :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

> *Stelka* jestem pod wrazeniem!!!!!!!
> Piękna kobieta i pięnkna fotka: fajne swiatło, poza, wyraz twarzy........
> Kobieta Ci to mówi, a to już coś  
> Facetów nie słuchaj, bo to komplemenciarze


a mnie się wydaje że ktoś tu orientację s.... zmienił,
no chyba że zawsze inna była  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## rrmi

> a mnie się wydaje że ktoś tu orientację s.... zmienił,
> no chyba że zawsze inna była


Ja baaaardzo przepraszam , ale nie kazda kobieta jest zazdrosna o urode innej .  :big grin:  
I ja uwazam , ze *Stelka* ladna jest  :Roll:  

ps.*Kulka* z *dlugim* jest naprawde cos nie tak  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Mariuszdro, ładne zdjęcie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Witam  
> Prawie to samo tylko w zdrobnieniu  
> Ja bardzo lubię fotki
> To moje zdjęcie z piessą
> 
> A tu solo
> 
> Szkoda ,że tak mało tu fotek inwestorów  
> Dziewczyny i chłopaki do dzieła


Miło Cię poznać Stella  :big grin:  
Witaj w klubie  :cool: 

Ja jestem na 12 i 25 stronce  :oops:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Mariuszdro, ładne zdjęcie


domyślam się że piszesz o tlel!?  :Roll:  
ale zgadzm się Toruń to piękne miasto!!  :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Napisał mariuszdro
> 
> a mnie się wydaje że ktoś tu orientację s.... zmienił,
> no chyba że zawsze inna była  
> 
> 
> Ja baaaardzo przepraszam , ale nie kazda kobieta jest zazdrosna o urode innej .  
> I ja uwazam , ze *Stelka* ladna jest  
> 
> ps.*Kulka* z *dlugim* jest naprawde cos nie tak


zazdrość to normalna żecz i zdrowa,
ale mi faceci się nie podobają  :Lol:  
może kobiety mają inaczej  :Wink2:  
i żeby nie było niejasności mi Stelka też bardzo podoba, 
a nie jestem zazdrosny o jej urodę  :Lol:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## agnieszkakusi

nie piszę tylko o tle...fajnie na nim wyszliście  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> a tak wogle to bym pogłaskał pieska ...ja lubię głaskać pieski


Ja tam wolę kotki   :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

> nie piszę tylko o tle...fajnie na nim wyszliście


dzięki  :oops:

----------


## Stelka

> Miło Cię poznać Stella  
> Witaj w klubie 
> 
> Ja jestem na 12 i 25 stronce


Dzięki,Ciebie również  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## editta

dopiero dziś tu trafiłam  :ohmy:   super wątek
miło was wszystkich poznać i ja ja ja też witam wszystkich (macham do was balonikiem)



kilka słów o mnie  :Wink2:   to co edittki lubią najbardziej: plaża, słońce i błogie lenistwo  :Wink2:  a i jeszce troszke %

----------


## stukpuk

> dopiero dziś tu trafiłam   super wątek
> miło was wszystkich poznać i ja ja ja też witam wszystkich (macham do was balonikiem)
> 
> 
> 
> kilka słów o mnie   to co edittki lubią najbardziej: plaża, słońce i błogie lenistwo  a i jeszce troszke %


U!!! Jako pierwszy mogę pogratulowac sukienki  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Sądząc po wodzireju z mikrofonem to jakaś typowa polska biesiada w Miedzyzdrojach?!
I baloniki niezłe  :big grin:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*editta* ja też chcę na taką imprezę  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> *editta* ja też chcę na taką imprezę


bambo Ci się spodobieł ??   :Evil:  
ZDRADA

editta witamy   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Tylko dlaczego kolo z mikrofonem jest w adasiach?!  :Lol:   :Lol:   Nie powinien tradycyjnie kopytkować w jakiś sandałkach z liści bambusa!? Komercją niucha odrobinę  :Confused:

----------


## editta

> I baloniki niezłe


niestety skończył swój żywot biednie






> *editta* ja też chcę na taką imprezę


poźniej między innymi było tak






> Tylko dlaczego kolo z mikrofonem jest w adasiach?!    Nie powinien tradycyjnie kopytkować w jakiś sandałkach z liści bambusa!? Komercją niucha odrobinę


ale miało być o mnie  :cry: 

ale mi się fotoreportaż stworzył  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> I baloniki niezłe   
> 
> 
> niestety skończył swój żywot biednie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chyba płonę  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

hmmm
Gorąco na tej plaży   :Lol:

----------


## editta

> Chyba płonę


myślę.... ognisko??? nie... moje fluidy???  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 




> hmmm
> Gorąco na tej plaży


no dobra wiem widać po mojej twarzy  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

rozmowa potoczyła się trochę w innym kierunku ale dla o_chłody_  wkleje jeszczę zdjęcie plaży -też była gorąca   :Wink2:  



a chciałam tylko powiedzieć hellooooooo  :oops:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jak w "Miedzy....Zdrojach" można zbierac takie duże kanie i to na plaży to mus tam pojechać.

Fajniusie te fotki.A najfajniusia ta Pani z obróżką na nożce.

----------


## arcobaleno

editta ale fajny dżamp  :big grin:  Też bym sobie tak pobalowała...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Witamy w gębach  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
>  Chyba płonę    
> 
> 
> myślę.... ognisko??? nie... moje fluidy???   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ile miejscowi dekarze biorą za metr tego poszycia? (z obróbkami oczywiście)
Pod tym jest folia czy pełne deskowanie?

----------


## editta

*witam i dziekuję za miłe przyjęcie   * 

no to kto następny??? _ trzeba mieć odwagę_

----------


## stukpuk

:big grin:

----------


## jabko

stukpuk
witaj stary ukrywaczu w końcu  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> stukpuk
> witaj stary ukrywaczu w końcu


jaki ukrywacz ?  :ohmy:  
widzialam go juz setki razy   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Za duzo whisky pijesz   :Lol:

----------


## editta

> Napisał jabko
> 
> stukpuk
> witaj stary ukrywaczu w końcu 
> 
> 
> jaki ukrywacz ?  
> widzialam go juz setki razy


potwierdzam

*jabłko* a ty co popijasz???

----------


## stukpuk

To nie szkocka whisky tylko przebrzydłe słońce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Prawie nie zachodziło  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> *jabłko* a ty co popijasz???


Niestety jak polski chłop
piwo
czystą
czerwone wino (często własnej roboty lub z delegacji makarońskich)

poważnie stuk był tu wcześniej ??  :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Za duzo whisky pijesz


ja ?   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Tak to było do Ciebie tylko stuk przechwycił   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał editta
> 
> ...
> *jabłko* a ty co popijasz???
> 
> 
> Niestety jak polski chłop
> piwo
> czystą
> ...


nie 
robilam cie w konia   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Tak to było do Ciebie tylko stuk przechwycił


kiedys mialam nawet wizje , ze *stuk* na rekach mnie trzymal   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :oops:

----------


## jabko

toś żabka czy ropuszka ??   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> toś żabka czy ropuszka ??


zalezy dla kogo   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> toś żabka czy ropuszka ??  
> 
> 
> zalezy dla kogo


_Chleb dla mnie - to sprawa materialna. Chleb dla drugich - to już sprawa duchowa._ 
Mikołaj Aleksandrowicz Bierdiajew (1874 - 194 :cool:

----------


## editta

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał editta
> 
> ...


zakręciłaś mnie troszkę, takiej _gęby_ sie nie zapomina,  strona 21, zaraz pod *Kasią R*, która notabene bardzo przypomina mi Anastazję  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

hmmm
ja chyba faktycznie nie zwracam uwagi na facetów 
myślałem że go tu nie ma

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Tak to było do Ciebie tylko stuk przechwycił  
> 
> 
> kiedys mialam nawet wizje , ze *stuk* na rekach mnie trzymal


 Trzymałem,trzymałem  :Wink2:  
Jaki słodki ciężar   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> hmmm
> ja chyba faktycznie nie zwracam uwagi na facetów 
> myślałem że go tu nie ma


Byłem dawno tylko za kotem się zchowałem  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## beti555

W tym wątku jeszcze nie miałam przyjemności pogadać  :big grin:   To i ja się z Wami przywitam  :Wink2:  Witajcie  :big grin:  

B.

----------


## frosch

> W tym wątku jeszcze nie miałam przyjemności pogadać   To i ja się z Wami przywitam  Witajcie  
> 
> B.


*beatka* tu sie nie gada , tylko buzke pokazuje   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
nawet nie wiem jak wygladasz   :sad:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## andre59

> W tym wątku jeszcze nie miałam przyjemności pogadać   To i ja się z Wami przywitam  Witajcie  
> 
> B.


*Beti*, Ty nie gadaj tylko swoją buźkę wklejaj  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> *beatka* tu sie nie gada , tylko buzke pokazuje     
> nawet nie wiem jak wygladasz


A tak spytam dla dopełnienia formalności.
Czy froschka się tu wkleiła ?? (szukanie na 29 stronach to tragedia  :Roll:  )

----------


## andre59

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ...
> *beatka* tu sie nie gada , tylko buzke pokazuje     
> nawet nie wiem jak wygladasz  
> 
> 
> A tak spytam dla dopełnienia formalności.
> Czy froschka się tu wkleiła ?? (szukanie na 29 stronach to tragedia  )


Jest na ...nastej stronie  :smile:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ...
> *beatka* tu sie nie gada , tylko buzke pokazuje     
> nawet nie wiem jak wygladasz  
> 
> 
> A tak spytam dla dopełnienia formalności.
> Czy froschka się tu wkleiła ?? (szukanie na 29 stronach to tragedia  )


pokazalam sie jeszcze w zeszlym roku ( musialam szybko dzialac , bo czas leci nieublagalnie do przodu   :ohmy:   :sad:  , a tak o rok mlodsza w gebach jestem   :cool:   :Lol:  )

----------


## beti555

Moze i bym wkleiła, ale wstydze sie  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## jabko

> Moze i bym wkleiła, ale wstydze sie


jak się wstydzisz to obróć się i tak zrobioną fotkę wklej   :Lol:

----------


## marjucha

> Moze i bym wkleiła, ale wstydze sie


Kokietka  :Wink2:  
czekamy na "gebę"  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Jest na ...nastej stronie


A faktycznie.
Rzekłbym nawet - blisko mnie   :Lol:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Moze i bym wkleiła, ale wstydze sie


czekamy, czekamy  :big grin:  
gdzie jest fotka?  :cool:

----------


## beti555

> Napisał beti555
> 
> Moze i bym wkleiła, ale wstydze sie   
> 
> 
> czekamy, czekamy  
> gdzie jest fotka?




A Twoja jest? Bo nie widziałam  :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Napisał mariuszdro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał beti555
> 
> ...


nio,
na poprzedniej  :cool:  
pozdrawiam mariusz  :big grin:

----------


## beti555

> Napisał beti555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mariuszdro
> 
> ...




A, juz wiem  :big grin:   Nie skojarzyłam po nicku  :Wink2:   Fajowa rodzinka  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał mariuszdro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał beti555
> 
> ...


nie zagaduj   :Evil:  
wklejaj gebusie   :cool:

----------


## beti555

To ja z moja córeczką na naszej działce. Jakiś czas temu...

[img][/img]

----------


## andre59

*Beti*, zupełnie nierozumiem czego się wtydziłaś,
jesteś piekną kobietą,
pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> To ja z moja córeczką na naszej działce. Jakiś czas temu...
> 
> [img][/img]


Matko !!!! jaka ty mlodziutka jestes   :ohmy:  
a klika mi sie z toba jak z _dojrzala_ kobieta   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Z małym ociąganiem ale w końcu  :big grin:  

Witamy w gębach  :big grin:  

P.S. jaka fajna trawka na zdjęciu..ktoś wie kiedy ta wiosna w końcu przyjdzie ??

----------


## mariuszdro

> To ja z moja córeczką na naszej działce. Jakiś czas temu...
> 
> [img][/img]


jaka ładna córeczka,  :cool:  
a mamusia jeszcze ładniejsza  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## mariuszdro

> Z małym ociąganiem ale w końcu  
> 
> Witamy w gębach  
> 
> P.S. jaka fajna trawka na zdjęciu..ktoś wie kiedy ta wiosna w końcu przyjdzie ??


witaj *arcobaleno*
u nas już czuć wiosnę  :cool:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## malmuc

> 


 Editta !  :ohmy:  
Ty normalnie dziewuszka jestes   :Lol:  
W zyciu nie spodziewałam sie ze tak mozesz wyglądac !

----------


## jabko

> To ja z moja córeczką na naszej działce. Jakiś czas temu...
> 
> [img][/img]


Dzień dobry   :Lol:

----------


## beti555

O rany  :oops:   dziękuję bardzo za tak miłe słowa  :oops:

----------


## beti555

Froschka, mi jest bardzo miło, ze mozemy tak sobie pogawedzic  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## editta

> Editta !  
> Ty normalnie dziewuszka jestes   
> W zyciu nie spodziewałam sie ze tak mozesz wyglądac !


chyba nie spadłaś z fotela  :Lol: 
nie daj się zwieść pozorom. może młodo wyglądam ale trochę lat dżwigam już na swoich barach  :cry:  

*beti555* witam w gronie _ujawnionych_  :Wink2:

----------


## szuna

Witam was bardzo serdecznie i cieszę się  ze mogłam was zobaczyć. teraz przyjemniej jest kojarzyć posty z konkretna osobą. 
Pozdrawiam!  :big tongue:

----------


## frosch

> Froschka, mi jest bardzo miło, ze mozemy tak sobie pogawedzic


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
wzajemnie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## editta

> Witam was bardzo serdecznie i cieszę się  ze mogłam was zobaczyć. teraz przyjemniej jest kojarzyć posty z konkretna osobą. 
> Pozdrawiam!


a twoja buzia była? jak nie to dawaj tu fotkę  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

deja vu   :Roll:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał beti555
> 
> To ja z moja córeczką na naszej działce. Jakiś czas temu...
> 
> [img][/img]
> 
> 
> Matko !!!! jaka ty mlodziutka jestes   
> a klika mi sie z toba jak z _dojrzala_ kobieta


...jakiś czas temu powiadasz   :Roll:    to córeczka juz po maturze zapewne   :Wink2:  

witaj *beti555*  :big grin:

----------


## beti555

> [...jakiś czas temu powiadasz     to córeczka juz po maturze zapewne   
> 
> witaj *beti555*




heloł  :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

Gęby nowe widzę   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Witam   :big grin:  (ale facetów za mało   :oops:   :sad:  )
*Stukpuk* - dałeś nową fotę? Nic mi się nie wyświetla   :cry:  

*Ew-ka* - twój awatarek jest... powalający   :Wink2:   Super po prostu!!!!   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> facetów za mało


Melduję się. Żona twierdzi, że jestem facetem   :big grin:

----------


## dominikams

A gębę dałeś?   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> A gębę dałeś?


Moja gęba, to już jest na forum.   :big grin:  W ramach historycznych spotkań w Redakcji. Nie ma się czym chwalić. Gębaj jak gęba, tyle że brodata.  :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A co tam...

----------


## beti555

Helo,  Grzegorz  :big grin:

----------


## jea

Witaj Grzesiu, miło nam a łazik też pewnikiem Twój  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

no witam   :Lol:  

żeby nie było ze tylko dziewczęta witam

----------


## beti555

> no witam   
> 
> żeby nie było ze tylko dziewczęta witam




 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  czasem warto zrobić wyjątek  :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Witaj Grzesiu, miło nam a łazik też pewnikiem Twój


Tak - mój. I taki sam ze mnie łazik jak i on. Czyli lubimy to  :wink:

----------


## dominikams

Przejechałabym się takim   :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Narazie do czasu wybudowania domu to jeżdze nim u teściów/rodziców po Roztoczu.

----------


## stukpuk

> Gęby nowe widzę    
> Witam   (ale facetów za mało    )
> *Stukpuk* - dałeś nową fotę? Nic mi się nie wyświetla   
> 
> *Ew-ka* - twój awatarek jest... powalający    Super po prostu!!!!


Dawałem na poprzedniej stronie i było do tej pory  :ohmy:  
Teraz jest jakis czerwony krzyżyk?! NIe wiem dlaczego????

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Gęby nowe widzę    
> Witam   (ale facetów za mało    )
> *Stukpuk* - dałeś nową fotę? Nic mi się nie wyświetla   
> 
> *Ew-ka* - twój awatarek jest... powalający    Super po prostu!!!!  
> 
> 
> ...


bo ci ktoś z serwera" podiwanił."

----------


## Ew-ka

> *Ew-ka* - twój awatarek jest... powalający    Super po prostu!!!!


mnie też powalił   :Lol:  

znalazłam go z podpisem _.....TAK ZAŁATWIAMY KONKURENCJĘ_   :Wink2:

----------


## plamiak

> Przejechałabym się takim


Jak będę kiedyś w pobliżu Warszawy dam znać - poruszam się po Polsce tego typu pojazdami - co zresztą było widać.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Przejechałabym się takim  
> 
> 
> Jak będę kiedyś w pobliżu Warszawy dam znać - poruszam się po Polsce tego typu pojazdami - co zresztą było widać.


A coś bliżej?
Wertep ? czy coś innego?

----------


## celt

> Szkoda ,że tak mało tu fotek inwestorów  
> Dziewczyny i chłopaki do dzieła


Wedle zyczenia:
*ja* z coreczka oraz w pracy
 

*Żonka* (nie zarejestrowana  na forum ale przeglada je codziennie) z coreczka i solo
 

Corki solo i 4 czlonka rodziny czyli kota nie wklejam bo post za dlugi sie zrobi  :smile:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

[quote=celt][quote="Stelka"
Szkoda ,że tak mało tu fotek inwestorów  :sad:  
[/quote]
Jak tam się nie dziwie inwestorom.
Osobiście jak zobaczyłem swoją "gębę" w porównaniu z innymi to wiem iż moja żona kocha mnie za wnętrze  :wink:

----------


## agi_78

Ha   :big grin:     znalazłam 



Oto i ja he he he

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## agi_78

> Ha      znalazłam 
> 
> 
> 
> Oto i ja he he he
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich


nie no, zdjęcie do bani   :Confused:

----------


## celt

> Osobiście jak zobaczyłem swoją "gębę" w porównaniu z innymi to wiem iż moja żona kocha mnie za wnętrze


Grzegorz nie pitol  :Smile:  dawaj fote. Chodiz o to zeby sie "poznac wizualnie". TO w koncu forum muratora a nie fotka.pl



> Oto i ja he he he
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich


Wieksza fotka by sie przydala ale i tak milo  :smile:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Napisał Grzegorz Saczek
> 
> Osobiście jak zobaczyłem swoją "gębę" w porównaniu z innymi to wiem iż moja żona kocha mnie za wnętrze 
> 
> 
> Grzegorz nie pitol  dawaj fote. Chodiz o to zeby sie "poznac wizualnie". TO w koncu forum muratora a nie fotka.pl


No widzisz - nawet nie zauważyłeś. kilka postów wyżej. Pewnie mimowolnie zamknołeś oczy  :wink:

----------


## agi_78

Może teraz będzie lepiej   :Lol:

----------


## agi_78

Wieksza fotka by sie przydala ale i tak milo  :smile: [/quote]

Jest   :big grin:  i większa. 

Dopiero zaczynam wstawiać zdjęcia na forum i  nie zawsze mi wychodzi.
Obiecuje poprawę   :Wink2:

----------


## agi_78

> Napisał celt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Grzegorz Saczek
> 
> ...


Potwierdzam fotka jest i to bardzo sympatyczna

Pozdrówka

----------


## celt

Mea culpa   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Roll:  
Zwracam honor ale i tak podtrzymuje to "nie pitol"  :smile:  Zdjecie gites majonez
Agi - super, teraz cos widac i to pieknie widac  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## plamiak

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...


Różnie...

----------


## celt

To ci dopiero woz

----------


## Stelka

> Napisał Stelka
> 
> Szkoda ,że tak mało tu fotek inwestorów  
> Dziewczyny i chłopaki do dzieła 
> 
> 
> Wedle zyczenia:
> *ja* z coreczka oraz w pracy
>  
> ...


Hej,hej  :big grin:  Miło Was poznać,bardzo fajne fotki.Pozdrawiam.
Twoja żona ma fajną fryzurkę  :big grin:

----------


## editta

witam nowe _gęby_  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

a witam witam  :smile:

----------


## celt

> Twoja żona ma fajną fryzurkę


Dziekuje w jej imieniu  :smile:  Domyslam sie, ze chodiz o ta na 2 zdjeciu?
Zdjecia byly robione gdzies w rocznym odstepie

----------


## beti555

> Napisał Stelka
> 
> Twoja żona ma fajną fryzurkę 
> 
> 
> Dziekuje w jej imieniu  Domyslam sie, ze chodiz o ta na 2 zdjeciu?
> Zdjecia byly robione gdzies w rocznym odstepie




Potwierdzam, zona świetnie wygląda w tych krótkich włoskach. Nie każdemu jest dobrze w takiej fryzurze  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

No ale teraz wlasnie zapuszcza... :smile:

----------


## editta

to ja mogę???
żona wygląda super w każdej z powyżej pokazanych fryzur, * celt* zdecydowanie wersja nr 2 (ale ocena to już do żony należy)   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

Witam wszystkie nowe gebusie na forum, a więc miło mi poznać:
[*b]beti 55  
Grzesia  
celta  z rodzinką
   
 agi 78*  :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## kuleczka

> to ja mogę???
> żona wygląda super w każdej z powyżej pokazanych fryzur, * celt* *zdecydowanie wersja nr 2* (ale ocena to już do żony należy)


Ja głosuję za pierwszą wersją, chociaż druga też bardzo interesująca  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Ja oddaje głos na fryzurke numer 1  :big grin:

----------


## celt

Mam nadzieje, ze to o zonie bo inaczej sie zawstydze  :smile:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> Mam nadzieje, ze to o zonie bo inaczej sie zawstydze


Oczywiście, że na żonki fryzure  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Bo na męskich to ja się nie znam totalnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jaka fryzura prowadzi w rankingu???????

----------


## kuleczka

> Mam nadzieje, ze to o zonie bo inaczej sie zawstydze


Jeśli o Ciebie chodzi, to zdecydowanie ta krótsza wersja  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## editta

wydawało mi się, że jasno się wyraziłam  :Roll:  




> to ja mogę???
> żona wygląda super w każdej z powyżej pokazanych fryzur


to o żonie było




> * celt* zdecydowanie wersja nr 2 (ale ocena to już do żony należy)


to o tobie

----------


## jabko

Witam wszystkich hurtem bo za duzo was na pojedyńcze ceregiele.






> Przejechałabym się takim


Zdrajczyni   :Evil:

----------


## arcobaleno

to ja za jabkiem te hurtem witam   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

to i ja wszystkie gęby witam  :cool:

----------


## Stelka

> Oczywiście, że na żonki fryzure    
> Bo na męskich to ja się nie znam totalnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jaka fryzura prowadzi w rankingu???????


Faceci są dziwni  :Roll:  
Czasami jak oglądamy wybory miss to mówimy sobie która dziewczyna nam się podoba(najczęsciej ta sama)  :ohmy:  a jak przyjdzie co do faceta,to mój Misiek mówi,że dla niego wszyscy faceci wyglądają tak samo  :ohmy:  nie mogę tego zrozumiec  :Roll:  
Co do fryzurki,zawsze chciałam taką mieć,ale nigdy nie miałam odwagi sobie zrobić.Bardzoooo mi się podoba i stawiam na pierwsze miejsce  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ... co do faceta,to mój Misiek mówi,że dla niego wszyscy faceci wyglądają tak samo  nie mogę tego zrozumiec


Łże gadzina   :Lol:  
To z zazdrosci   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Przejechałabym się takim  
> 
> 
> Jak będę kiedyś w pobliżu Warszawy dam znać - poruszam się po Polsce tego typu pojazdami - co zresztą było widać.


Ho ho.... jeszcze z takim kierowcą mmmmm.....   :cool:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Przejechałabym się takim  
> 
> 
> Zdrajczyni


Jabko, przecież wiesz, że do ciebie i tak mam słabość   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

A ja myślę o kupnie UAZa   :oops:  
Moja geba... brodata. Od wielu lat. Może z UAZem bedę wyglądał lepiej   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## beti555

> A ja myślę o kupnie UAZa   
> Moja geba... brodata. Od wielu lat. Może z UAZem bedę wyglądał lepiej




Komturowi UAZ pasowałby napewno  :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

> A ja myślę o kupnie UAZa   
> Moja geba... brodata. Od wielu lat. Może z UAZem bedę wyglądał lepiej


Mój ojciec miał UAZa. Ale wtedy ja byłam szczyl, więc nie miałam prawa jazdy. Za to udało mi się poprowadzić kiedyś ARO, było trochę dramatycznie, bo okazało się, że sa jakieś problemy z hamulcami   :Roll:  . Na szczęście jeżdziłam po lesie, ale nie udało mi się wyhamować przed asfaltówką (dość uczęszczaną), tylko akurat nic nie jechało   :Roll:

----------


## plamiak

> A ja myślę o kupnie UAZa   
> Moja geba... brodata. Od wielu lat. Może z UAZem bedę wyglądał lepiej


UAZ również "ma brodę" - konstrukcja stara ale nie ma sobie rónych jeśli chodzi o właściwości terenowe. Do dziś w wojsku użytkuje się sporo tych pojazdów, ja najbardziej lubię jazdę po poligonowym  czołgowisku URALem.... No ale miało być o naszych gębach...

----------


## celt

Dziekujemy z zonka jeszcze raz za mile przyjecie ...naszych gęb  :smile:

----------


## Gilda

Milo tu u was .Czy ja takze bede umiala wklejac takie zdjecia?Bardzo duzo jest sposobow na ich wklejanie.Jestem nowa i gdyby ktos zaproponowal jakas krotsza droge do nauki bylabym wdzieczna.Mowie to nie przez lenistwo.

----------


## stukpuk

> Milo tu u was .Czy ja takze bede umiala wklejac takie zdjecia?Bardzo duzo jest sposobow na ich wklejanie.Jestem nowa i gdyby ktos zaproponowal jakas krotsza droge do nauki bylabym wdzieczna.Mowie to nie przez lenistwo.


Nie ma szans na wymiganie się od wklejenia zdjecia  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Inaczej nie ma się pełnej rejestrarcji i nie mozna napisac wiecej niż 10 postów  :big grin:  
I wklej zdjęcie spod przysznica (dużo łatwiej sie je wlepia, szybciej  :Lol:  ) i możesz pisać wiecej postów  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Aloha!!
To zdjecie specjalnie dla *Jabłka* od stukowej.
Machamy Ci z śniegowej górki!

----------


## jabko

:Roll:  No super  :Roll:

----------


## Annja

Hej, bardzo dawno tu nie zaglądałam a tu tyle nowych buziek! 
Witam wszystkich sympatycznych ujawnionych!  :big grin:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Milo tu u was .Czy ja takze bede umiala wklejac takie zdjecia?Bardzo duzo jest sposobow na ich wklejanie.Jestem nowa i gdyby ktos zaproponowal jakas krotsza droge do nauki bylabym wdzieczna.Mowie to nie przez lenistwo.


Witaj *Gilda*
najprościej jest zarejestrować się na fotosiku,
tam po załadowaniu zdjęcia od razu ustawiasz jego wielkość i masz gotowe linki jakie chcesz na forum i inne miejsca wkleić
powodzenia mariusz  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Milo tu u was .Czy ja takze bede umiala wklejac takie zdjecia?Bardzo duzo jest sposobow na ich wklejanie.Jestem nowa i gdyby ktos zaproponowal jakas krotsza droge do nauki bylabym wdzieczna.Mowie to nie przez lenistwo.


Dobrze Ci tlumacza zacznij od załozenia konta na fotosiku.Potem bedąc zalogowana podaj scieżke dostepu ze swojego twardedo dysku do zdjecia ktore chcesz pokazac na forum i przy pomocy kodu wklej na forum w miejsce ktore uznasz za stosowne.

witam i pozdrawiam.

----------


## celt

Przeslalem Ci na priv krok po kroku jak wkleic zdjecia

----------


## agi_78

Dziękuję wszystkim za miłe powitanie   :Lol:  

Przesyłam pozdrowionka

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Aloha!!
> To zdjecie specjalnie dla *Jabłka* od stukowej.
> Machamy Ci z śniegowej górki!


Rozumiem iż to "zagłębienie" to wykop po wasze fundamenty  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Aloha!!
> To zdjecie specjalnie dla *Jabłka* od stukowej.
> Machamy Ci z śniegowej górki!
> 
> 
> Rozumiem iż to "zagłębienie" to wykop po wasze fundamenty


To mniejszy wykop pod przydomową spiżarenkę  :Lol:  
Pod dom jest dużo większy!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaśka maciej

[img]file:///d:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Kasia/Moje%20dokumenty/Moje%20obrazy/Wakacje%20Rowy%202006/Wakacje%20Rowy%202006%20173.jpg[/img]

----------


## frosch

*kasiu* , probuj , probuj ...my jestesmy cierpliwi  :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

ok

----------


## kaśka maciej

[img]file://d:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Kasia/Moje%20dokumenty/Moje%20obrazy/Wakacje%20Rowy%202006/Wakacje%20Rowy%202006%20173.jpg[/img][img][/img]

----------


## stukpuk

Dasz radę!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :big grin:  Ja gdyby nie żonka to bym się w życiu sam nie nauczył!!!!!!!
 :sad:  Trzymam kciki  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Już nie mogę się doczekać bo widze, że zdjecie  z moich kochanych Rowów  :cool:

----------


## geguś

> [img]file://d:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Kasia/Moje%20dokumenty/Moje%20obrazy/Wakacje%20Rowy%202006/Wakacje%20Rowy%202006%20173.jpg[/img][img][/img]


Musisz wkleić adres z fotosika. Ten co podajesz jest z Twojego komputera.




> file://d:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Kasia/Moje%20dokumenty/Moje%20obrazy/


A powinien wyglądać mniejwięcej tak:



> http://images21.fotosik.pl/68/73b072499600c51dmed.jpg

----------


## kaśka maciej

Dzięki za wskazówki... 
próbuję jeszcze raz...

----------


## stukpuk

Wspieramy cię!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dasz radę!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frosch

Kasiu ...trzymam kciuki !!!!
musi sie udac   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> *Wspieramy cię!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Dasz radę!!!!!!!!!!


w tej samej minucie   :big tongue:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## beti555

kasiaaa, kasiaaaa, kasiaaa....  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Śmiejcie ze mnie, śmiejcie ....
uwaga:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Miało się wkleić zdjęcie!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :oops:

----------


## geguś

> Śmiejcie ze mnie, śmiejcie ....
> uwaga:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...d1d36cc79.html



 :Lol:  




Cały ten adres zamknij tym:     * [img]*

i na końcu adresu, który podałaś nie ma być *html* ino takie rozszerzenie jakie ma plik, a więc *.jpg* lub *.bmp* lub podobne.

 :big grin:

----------


## geguś

A i jescze w adresie, który podajesz mają znaczenie *DUŻE I małe litery*, w nazwie zdjęcia i typie pliku.

----------


## beti555

> Miało się wkleić zdjęcie!!!!!!!!!!!




Będąc w fotosiku przy tym zdjęciu musisz mieć Kody do obrazka. Wybierz np miniaturkę na forum i to wklej, klikając najpierw na img (u góry) potem skopiuj adres kodu i znowy img.

----------


## geguś

[img] - http://images21.fotosik.pl/74/9044dddd1d36cc79med.jpg - [/img]

Wywal te spacje i minusy z adresu, który podałem i zagra   :Lol: 


Sorki  :sad: , ale Kasia umie już wklejać zdjęcia  :big grin: , więc ja wykasowałem adres  :sad: .

----------


## kaśka maciej

no tak, dzięki
Ja to oczywiście ta "pani" z prawej, reszta towarzystwa to moje dzieci

----------


## kaśka maciej

Dobra, próbuję jeszcze raz:

----------


## mayland

No to witamy rodzinkę  :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

nie no, jesteście genialni....
nauczyliście mnie na odległość!!

----------


## frosch

kasia !!!! brawo , brawo !!!!  :big grin:  

fajna ty i fajne dzieci   :big grin:  
a Macieja pokazesz?   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> [img] - http://images21.fotosik.pl/74/9044dddd1d36cc79med.jpg - [/img]
> 
> Wywal te spacje i minusy z adresu, który podałem i zagra


E...no Kasia  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Bardzo ładne zdjecie.............  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Jestem pod wrażeniem  :big grin:  
To okularki z Rowów?
Teraz wklejanie fotek pójdzie ci jak z płatka!!!!!!

----------


## geguś

> Dobra, próbuję jeszcze raz:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Pokażę, pokażę, 
Tylko muszę jakieś fajne zdjęcia znaleźć

----------


## kaśka maciej

a to mój małż z naszą córcią...

----------


## beti555

Kasiu, brawo  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> a to mój małż z naszą córcią...


brawo *kasiu* , brawo   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## mariuszdro

Witajcie* kaśka maciej*
fajna rodzinka  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## celt

Czesc Kaska Maciej

----------


## kropeczka27

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 

To i ja się odważę... A co mi tam   :big tongue:  Ciekawe czy się uda ...

----------


## jea

> Witam wszystkich 
> 
> To i ja się odważę... A co mi tam   Ciekawe czy się uda ...


I my witamy  :big grin:  
a co nam tam...

----------


## mayland

Witaj kropeczko27  :cool:   Kolejna piękna kobieta na forum  :Wink2:   Jakie to... budujące  :Lol:

----------


## świercz

mmm fiu fiu *kropeczka27*

----------


## kropeczka27

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## andre59

> Witam wszystkich 
> 
> To i ja się odważę... A co mi tam   Ciekawe czy się uda ...


Witaj *Kropeczko*  :big grin:  
Miło Cię poznać  :big grin:

----------


## celt

:ohmy:  Baardzo miło nawet   :big tongue:

----------

> Witam wszystkich 
> 
> To i ja się odważę... A co mi tam   Ciekawe czy się uda ...


z taka buźką nie trzeba było tak wiele odwagi   :Lol:  
Ale ma cudo zęby, zzdroszczę

----------


## kuleczka

kurde, dziewczyny, można się przy Was kompleksów nabawić  :Roll:  

Witaj *kropeczka*  :big grin:  
niezła z Ciebie laska  :cool:  
mówię Ci to ja *kuleczka*  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

*kuleczka* dziękuje za miłe słowa   :oops:  usłyszeć komplement od kobiety to bardzo budujące   :Lol:  

A ujawnienie wymaga odwagi   :Lol:    lepiej być anonimowym, ale bardzo mi miło, że tak fajnie mnie powitaliście   :smile:

----------


## jabko

Po 3 dniach nieobecnosci muszę hurtowo.
Witam kaśkę, macieja i kropeczkę   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

Kropeczka no witam :smile: ))))))
I po co było tyle strachu?  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Czekamy na kolejne  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> I po co było tyle strachu?


Bo ja jestem taki mały strachulec i wstydzioszek   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> I po co było tyle strachu?   
> 
> 
> Bo ja jestem taki mały strachulec i wstydzioszek


A my to strachy na piękne "lachy"  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Teraz to już hurtowo możesz wlepiać zdjecia.....

----------


## jabko

Moze teraz wrzuć popiersie  :wink:   :Lol:

----------

sorki, ale zdjęcie było tylko na potrzeby czata  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Moze teraz wrzuć popiersie


Popiersie to wrzuć zdjecie spod prysznica  :big grin:   :big grin:  
A po drugie..............z wanny  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> wklejam
> 
> to z balu przebierańcow, na codzień się tak nie ubieram


no cześć   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Moze teraz wrzuć popiersie


Lepiej poczekam razem z Wami na kolejnych odważnych gotowych się ujawnić   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Każdy tak mówi, że to tylko tak raz w roku i to po piwku  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Witam serdecznie.  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Ja kiedyś po pijaku wkleiłem się tu nago   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Ja kiedyś po pijaku wkleiłem się tu nago


Poproszę link   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Nie no "linku" nie wkleję bo mnie wyrzucą
Ale mogę Ci go opisać

20cm...itp   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Nie no "linku" nie wkleję bo mnie wyrzucą
> Ale mogę Ci go opisać
> 
> 20cm...itp


Dalej, dalej...   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Nie no "linku" nie wkleję bo mnie wyrzucą
> Ale mogę Ci go opisać
> 
> 20cm...itp


z taką anteną to nawet Warszawy nie znajdziesz  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Nie no "linku" nie wkleję bo mnie wyrzucą
> Ale mogę Ci go opisać
> 
> 20cm...itp  
> 
> 
> z taką anteną to nawet Warszawy nie znajdziesz


Najwyżej radio M  :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> z taką anteną to nawet Warszawy nie znajdziesz


No cóż, my ze wsi musimy sobie radzić z małymi antenkami i wmawiać sobie że liczy się figlarność.
Nie to co Wa-wiacy

takze kropeczka dalej nie ma po co   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Każdy tak mówi, że to tylko tak raz w roku i to po piwku   
> Witam serdecznie.


Do mnie pijesz?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał jea
> 
> ...
> z taką anteną to nawet Warszawy nie znajdziesz  
> 
> 
> No cóż, my ze wsi musimy sobie radzić z małymi antenkami i wmawiać sobie że liczy się figlarność.
> Nie to co Wa-wiacy
> 
> takze kropeczka dalej nie ma po co


Eh... szkoda...   :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## isztar

.

----------


## stukpuk

> Jakoś się wcześniej nie przywitałam  
> więc teraz witam wszystkich
> 
> 
> 
> na zdjęciu jestem z swoją córką 
> tylko słońce nam trochę w oczy świeciło


Witam serdecznie w "gębach"  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
To basen z waszego domu?
Też bym chciał taki!!!!!

----------


## isztar

.

----------


## stukpuk

> To basen z waszego domu?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Niestety basenu w domu to ja nigdy nie będę miała  
> To zdjęcie z wakacji


Nigdy nie mów nigdy!!
Zagraj w totka, 20 milonów do wygrania!!
Wygrywasz i....
Ja zrobie ci basenik za jedyne 500 zł za metr sześcienny!
I wszyscy zadowoleni, ty z basenu, a ja  zkasy zarobionej na własny basen  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Zagraj w totka, 20 milonów do wygrania!!
> Wygrywasz i....


Witaj *isztar* w gębulkach  :smile: 
A te 20 mln to dzisiaj zgarniam ja   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Zagraj w totka, 20 milonów do wygrania!!
> Wygrywasz i....
> 
> 
> Witaj *isztar* w gębulkach 
> A te 20 mln to dzisiaj zgarniam ja


Nic z tego!!!!
Ja inkasuje wszystko  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Ale jak wygram to kupie ci dom  :Wink2:

----------


## editta

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


a mi, a mi???? please!!!!

witojcie *geguś*, *kaśka maciej*, *kropeczka27* i *isztar* piknie  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Dzięki editta za ciepłe powitanie  :big grin:  
Mam rozumieć, że gęba nie straszy  :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

> A te 20 mln to dzisiaj zgarniam ja


Trzymam kciuki   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> Jakoś się wcześniej nie przywitałam  
> więc teraz witam wszystkich
> 
> 
> 
> na zdjęciu jestem z swoją córką 
> tylko słońce nam trochę w oczy świeciło


Witaj *Isztar*  :big grin:  
Miło Cię poznać  :big grin:

----------


## celt

Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie swiezymi fgotami. Precz ze skromnościa. Kto nie ma fot a jest z Poznania sluze aparatem  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie swiezymi fgotami. Precz ze skromnościa. Kto nie ma fot a jest z Poznania sluze aparatem


A ja do jakich sie zaliczam?

----------


## arcobaleno

celt - jestem za  :big grin:   pooglądałabym sobie wyjadaczy   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie


ja Ci dam _starzy _  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał celt
> 
> Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie
> 
> 
> ja Ci dam _starzy _


*ew-cia* , ale ta "mlodziez " ma teraz tupet   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał celt
> 
> ...


To ja dla bezpieczeństwa sie nie wypowiadam  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

Tak mi się czasami przypomona z Kingsajza
 :Lol:  _"A mnie się nie podoba wasza wredna gęba"_  :Lol:  

Starzy są.
Wystarczy troszke przetrzepać gęby od początku. No i fotki ze spotkań muratora.   :cool:

----------


## Stelka

> Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie swiezymi fgotami. Precz ze skromnościa. Kto nie ma fot a jest z Poznania sluze aparatem


Ja też jestem za tym pomysłem.No "staruchy" dawać swoje gęby  :big grin:  
Jest ktoś odważny? czy same mięczaki  :Roll:  ??????????????

----------


## andre59

> Napisał celt
> 
> Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie swiezymi fgotami. Precz ze skromnościa. Kto nie ma fot a jest z Poznania sluze aparatem 
> 
> 
> Ja też jestem za tym pomysłem.No "staruchy" dawać swoje gęby  
> Jest ktoś odważny? czy same mięczaki  ??????????????


Moja gęba nic a nic się nie zmieniła, czupryna się trzyma...
to chyba nie muszę wklejać nowej fotki  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## celt

> celt - jestem za   pooglądałabym sobie wyjadaczy


 :Smile:  Daj dobry przyklad  :Smile: )

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał celt
> 
> Proponuje aby "starzy" uzytkownicy pochwalili sie swiezymi fgotami. Precz ze skromnościa. Kto nie ma fot a jest z Poznania sluze aparatem 
> 
> 
> Ja też jestem za tym pomysłem.No "staruchy" dawać swoje gęby  
> Jest ktoś odważny? czy same mięczaki  ??????????????


A bo twardym trzeba być a nie "miętkim"  :cool: 
Ale jak sie domagacie to macie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

stuk , widze , ze w chacie siedzisz   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> stuk , widze , ze w chacie siedzisz


A bo kurdelebele za późno zadzwonili z tej Holandii i nie załapałem sie na dzisiejszego busa  :cry:  
Kanapki właśnie wyciągłem z plecaka i buszuje po forum  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Może co piekneg (zielonego  :Wink2:  ) mi sie trafi  :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> celt - jestem za   pooglądałabym sobie wyjadaczy  
> 
> 
>  Daj dobry przyklad )


a co to za radosc na starych ludzi patrzec?  :big grin:

----------


## celt

A macie  :Smile: . Niech to bedzie zacheta dla innych..
Fotki z plenerku

----------


## celt

> Napisał celt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


Na starych moze zadna ale na "starych" to calkiem przyjemna sprawa byc moze

----------


## mikopiko

A moja gęba się kurczy !  :Lol:  
Jak się skurczy odpowiednio to wkleję  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> A macie . Niech to bedzie zacheta dla innych..
> Fotki z plenerku


Celt, a tak może żonki fotke wlepić  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Poczuje się pokrzywdzona  :cool:   :Wink2:  , że tylko twoje "gęby" widać
Napewno sie ucieszy  :big grin:  
Nie mówiąc już o nas  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> A moja gęba się kurczy !  
> Jak się skurczy odpowiednio to wkleję


Pośpiesz się, bom bardzo ciekaw jest  :cool:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
> A moja gęba się kurczy !  
> Jak się skurczy odpowiednio to wkleję 
> 
> 
> Pośpiesz się, bom bardzo ciekaw jest


OJ *ANDRE*  :Roll:   :Lol:  KOBIETA TAJEMNICZA JEST BARDZIEJ ATRAKCYJNA!  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

celt - ale te Twoje zdjęcia mi się podobają - takie żywe..i te kolorki..ja takich nie umiem robić a brzydkich nie będę wklejać  :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> Celt, a tak może żonki fotke wlepić    
> Poczuje się pokrzywdzona   , że tylko twoje "gęby" widać
> Napewno sie ucieszy  
> Nie mówiąc już o nas


Mowisz i masz.  (Zonie sie chyba nie naraze  :smile: ) *Especially for You*
*Sylwek 2004*

*Sylwek 2005*

*Sylwek 2006*

----------


## stukpuk

Bardzo ładną żone masz szczęściarzu  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Mi najbardziej podoba się na drugim zdjęciu.  :big grin:

----------


## celt

> Bardzo ładną żone masz szczęściarzu    
> Mi najbardziej podoba się na drugim zdjęciu.


TO chyba najmocniejszy makijaz w jakim widizalem Marte. Ale to specjalna okazja byla  :smile:

----------


## Tedii

*celt* gratuluję otwartości, ale uwaga na  maniaków.Też chciałem przedstawić się z rodzinką ale pomyślałem że lepiej byłoby spotkać się z "gwiazdami forum" na zlocie forumowiczów.

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał celt
> 
> ...


niech się maja na baczności   :Lol:   *stara patrzy*   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Super fotka !
Uff, przebrnąłem przez cały wątek. Właśnie stwierdziłem, że mi to dobrze zrobiło bo muszę sobie odpocząć od tych "budowlanych"

----------


## arcobaleno

o rany  :Confused:  
jeszzce mi się przyśni....

----------


## kropeczka27

> niech się maja na baczności    *stara patrzy*



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

świetna fotka   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

*Ewcia*, rewelacja!!!!  :Lol:  

Od razu prostuję, że to nie jest *Ew-ka*. Bo Ona to sexy babka jest  :cool:  
Też ma ciemne włosy, ale buźkę jakby mniej steraną  :Wink2: 

No, tak dla jasności napisałam.
Porządek musi być  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> *Ewcia*, rewelacja!!!!  
> 
> Od razu prostuję, że to nie jest Ew-ka  
> Też ma ciemne włosy, ale buźkę jakby mniej steraną 
> 
> No, tak dla jasności napisałam.
> Porządek musi być


ale zmyłka ......to właśnie jestem JA    .....po kuracji wiosennej ,SPA i kwasach  migdałowych ......Tak wygląda kobieta ,która kce oszukać czas   :Wink2:  albo .....kobieta budująca ,a właściwie sterana budową   :Lol:  

Kuleczka ......łaskawa jesteś dla mnie   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Potwierdzam, Ewka ladna babka jest i ma w sobie szyk. A w naturze jeszcze lepiej wyglada niz na fotkach.   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*ew-ka*  !!!  :Evil:  
jak chcesz straszyc ludzi , to nie _mojom gembom_  :Evil:   , ok?   :Roll:  

Zelijka i Kulka mowia prawde   :Roll:  mimo mej starczej slepoty widzialam Ew-ke na wlasne oczy i wcale nie byla do mnie podobna   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> ......Tak wygląda kobieta ,która kce oszukać czas   albo .....kobieta budująca ,a właściwie sterana budową


Przydałby się na forum wątek "jak zmieniła Cię budowa" i do tego fotki sprzed i po   :Lol:  
Pewnie po zakończeniu budowy będę podobna do tego zdjęcia   :Wink2:

----------


## Bełatka

*Celt* świetne zdjęcia i rodzinkę masz fajną, a ja chciałam spytać o ten zarost na drugim zdjęciu    ilodniowy on ci ?

*Ewka* nie stresuj ludzi, bo Ty przy  budowie jeszcze rozkwitłaś  , wystarczy dziennik poczytać.

----------


## celt

> *Celt* świetne zdjęcia i rodzinkę masz fajną, a ja chciałam spytać o ten zarost na drugim zdjęciu    ilodniowy on ci ?
> 
> *Ewka* nie stresuj ludzi, bo Ty przy  budowie jeszcze rozkwitłaś  , wystarczy dziennik poczytać.


Na drugim?...cchodzi o to z Julka? A taka brudke nosilem dlugo dosc, wiec trudno o zaroscie mowic, regularnie strzyzona byla  :smile:

----------


## malmuc

takie te gębule piękne, przystojne   :big grin:  
ja to chyba musialabym tu wkleic fotke gdzies z 1995 roku   :oops:

----------


## editta

*malmuc* tylko bez głupich wykrętów. wklejaj fotkę!!!!

----------


## stukpuk

> takie te gębule piękne, przystojne   
> ja to chyba musialabym tu wkleic fotke gdzies z 1995 roku


Jeśli w tych czasach były prysznice bez obudowy to śmaiło wlepiaj  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Każdy to przechodził  :big grin:

----------


## celt

> Napisał malmuc
> 
> takie te gębule piękne, przystojne   
> ja to chyba musialabym tu wkleic fotke gdzies z 1995 roku  
> 
> 
> Jeśli w tych czasach były prysznice bez obudowy to śmaiło wlepiaj    
> Każdy to przechodził


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał malmuc
> 
> takie te gębule piękne, przystojne   
> ja to chyba musialabym tu wkleic fotke gdzies z 1995 roku  
> 
> 
> Jeśli w tych czasach były prysznice bez obudowy to śmaiło wlepiaj    
> Każdy to przechodził


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

wklejaj, wklejaj   :big grin:

----------


## malmuc

:big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

malmuc - świetne zdjecie !

to ja też coś wkleję..z córcią  :big grin:

----------


## celt

Slicznosci te wasze dzieciaczki. Mamy tez fajowe  :wink:

----------


## malmuc

no to jak sie juz chwale dziecmi to sie jeszcze pochwale   :Lol:  

ehhh, łobuzy okrutne, ale co to za życie byłby bez nich   :Lol:

----------


## editta

ooooooooooooj *malmuc* pierwsza klasa i po co były te ociągania  :Roll:  

śliczne łobuzy (też bym takie chciała  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  )

witam i pozdrawiam

----------


## malmuc

> ooooooooooooj *malmuc* pierwsza klasa i po co były te ociągania  
> 
> śliczne łobuzy (też bym takie chciała    )
> 
> witam i pozdrawiam


Editta znasz to powiedzenie "nowy domek - nowy potomek"   :big grin:  
a wiec czekam na wiesci   :Wink2:  
rety! 27 marca juz blisko   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

*malmuc i arcobaleno* gratuluję ślicznych pociech ! 
Dzieciaczki są pierwsza klasa, zreszta Wy też  :smile:  

Ja  jeszcze dzieci nie mam, ale mam kochanego psa  :smile:

----------


## malmuc

> *malmuc i arcobaleno* gratuluję ślicznych pociech ! 
> Dzieciaczki są pierwsza klasa, zreszta Wy też  
> 
> Ja  jeszcze dzieci nie mam, ale mam kochanego psa


To ja sie powtórze   :Lol:  

_nowy domek-nowy potomek_

----------


## kropeczka27

Jakieś małe wyszło  :Confused:   Może teraz będzie widać mordke mojej suni  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> [
> To ja sie powtórze   
> 
> _nowy domek-nowy potomek_


Wszystko jest możliwe, więc kto wie   :Wink2:   :Lol:  Zakładając oczywiście, że budowa mnie nie zabije   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> "nowy domek - nowy potomek"


u mnie się sprawdziło  :big grin:

----------


## celt

> "nowy domek - nowy potomek"
> 			
> 		
> 
> u mnie się sprawdziło


A u mnie moze sie sprawdzi z 2  :smile:

----------


## celt

Poki co jedyna moja coreczka ukochana w 4 odslonach:

 
I jedno w kolorze

----------


## kropeczka27

*celt*  Śliczna córcia  :smile: 

Na tym ostatnim zdjęciu to jest podobna do mnie jak byłam taka malutka   :Lol:

----------


## celt

> *celt*  Śliczna córcia 
> 
> Na tym ostatnim zdjęciu to jest podobna do mnie jak byłam taka malutka


Dziekuje  :smile:  No charakterek to ma...po ojcu

A, i jeszcze mialem napisac, ze twoj piesek to fajny piesek

----------


## arcobaleno

celt - córcia super   :big grin:  

Mam pomysła  :Wink2:  - wklejajcie może jakieś zdjęcia z wakacji, bo u mnie za oknem tak ponuro, ze zaczynam łapać chandrę..a tak bym sobie pooglądała letnie i wiosenne widoczki   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> celt - córcia super   
> 
> Mam pomysła  - wklejajcie może jakieś zdjęcia z wakacji, bo u mnie za oknem tak ponuro, ze zaczynam łapać chandrę..a tak bym sobie pooglądała letnie i wiosenne widoczki


Świetny pomysł! Ja w takim razie zaczne od jutra wklejać  :smile:  
Po odpowiedniej obróbce oczywiście   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

ja coś wynalazłam  :big grin:  
Tylko na słoneczniki patrzcie a nie na moją _gembe_ - to początek ciąży był, więc miałam mnóstwo przyjaciół na twarzy   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

O jakie ładne ....



....słoneczniki  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> celt - córcia super   
> 
> Mam pomysła  - wklejajcie może jakieś zdjęcia z wakacji, bo u mnie za oknem tak ponuro, ze zaczynam łapać chandrę..a tak bym sobie pooglądała letnie i wiosenne widoczki

----------


## stukpuk

> O jakie ładne ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....słoneczniki


Czułem w kościach że pierwszy sie pojawisz  :Roll:  
I że nie bedzie mowy o słonecznikach  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

chłopaki - Wy jesteście nie do przebicia   :big grin:

----------


## celt

> O jakie ładne ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....słoneczniki


Hihi Jabko-juz cie lubie

Zeby zyczeniu stalo sie zadosc

----------


## kropeczka27

I słoneczniki i buźka bardzooo ładne  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

aa..*stuk-puk* i *celt* - widoczki ładne, ale najlepiej jakby z gębami były   :big grin: 

kropeczka -   :big grin:  dawaj teraz Ty - pal licho z obróbką  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

To może troszkę wody  :smile: 



Nie patrzeć na kretyńską minę! Słonce świeciło w oczka   :Confused:

----------


## celt

Ale jakies takie to zdjecie na dole uciete   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Ale jakies takie to zdjecie na dole uciete


No coż... góra musi wystarczyć   :Wink2:  

A tak w ogóle to czemu moje zdjęcia wklejają sie tu takie małe? Normalnie sa duże   :Roll:

----------


## celt

A z jakiego serwera korzystasz imageshack?

----------


## stukpuk

> Ale jakies takie to zdjecie na dole uciete


Ale słoneczniki widać  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał celt
> 
> Ale jakies takie to zdjecie na dole uciete   
> 
> 
> No coż... góra musi wystarczyć   
> 
> A tak w ogóle to czemu moje zdjęcia wklejają sie tu takie małe? Normalnie sa duże


Takie są prawa fizyki-mięśnowej!!!!!!!!
Najpierw małe..........potem większe  :oops:   :Wink2:  
I tak wkółko!!!!
Tego nie zmienisz  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> Napisał celt
> 
> Ale jakies takie to zdjecie na dole uciete   
> 
> 
> Ale słoneczniki widać


Widac, nie zaprzecze :")

----------


## stukpuk

> To może troszkę wody 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie patrzeć na kretyńską minę! Słonce świeciło w oczka


Gdzie byśmy śmieli nabijać sie z minki  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
My patrzymy prosto ...............  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> To może troszkę wody 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie patrzeć na kretyńską minę! Słonce świeciło w oczka


dobra !

to teraz prosimy o dół zdjęcia   :cool:

----------


## celt

> dobra !
> 
> to teraz prosimy o dół zdjęcia


Daj spokoj. O tym juz bylo  :smile: 

Zwyczajnie jeszcze 2 podobne moga byc. I obiecamy nie patrzec na minke  :smile:

----------


## michal_m

> Napisał selimm
> 
> 
> dobra !
> 
> to teraz prosimy o dół zdjęcia  
> 
> 
> Daj spokoj. O tym juz bylo 
> ...


Jakby był dół, to nikt by na pewno na minę nie patrzył  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

kurcze chciałem wlepić nową fotke ale fotosik mi kuleje!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## celt

skorzystaj z www.imageshack.us

----------


## jabko

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> To może troszkę wody 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie patrzeć na kretyńską minę! Słonce świeciło w oczka  
> 
> 
> ...


I bez tego niesmacznego obiektu po prawej   :Lol:

----------


## świercz

*celt* robisz dobre zdjęcia - jaki to sprzęt? jeśli można wiedzieć....  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> *celt* robisz dobre zdjęcia - jaki to sprzęt? jeśli można wiedzieć....


dziekuje, do dobrych t oim troche jeszcze brakuje...mysle
Jedno z nich zrobione kiedys Lumixem fz20 a cala reszta to Minolta D5D
Tez fotografujesz?

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał świercz
> 
> *celt* robisz dobre zdjęcia - jaki to sprzęt? jeśli można wiedzieć....  
> 
> 
> dziekuje, do dobrych t oim troche jeszcze brakuje...mysle
> Jedno z nich zrobione kiedys Lumixem fz20 a cala reszta to Minolta D5D
> Tez fotografujesz?


No właśnie wiedze że kolega CELT to fachowiec!
JA to zielony jestem!
I mam pytanie? Kupiłem konice minolte Z6? Da rady tym zrobic jakieś dobre zdjecia, czy kupić nowy???

----------


## stukpuk

No udało się, musiałem wyjść z internetu i jest ok z tym fotosikiem!
To fotka z zimowego morderstwa stukowej!!!!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> *celt* robisz dobre zdjęcia - jaki to sprzęt? jeśli można wiedzieć....


Też miałam o to  spytać   :big grin:  
Portreciki córeczki przepiękne   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

I takie gęby   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> No udało się, musiałem wyjść z internetu i jest ok z tym fotosikiem!
> To fotka z zimowego morderstwa stukowej!!!!!!


Ale czemu tyłem mordujesz ?
To znacznie utrudnia sledztwo   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> No udało się, musiałem wyjść z internetu i jest ok z tym fotosikiem!
> To fotka z zimowego morderstwa stukowej!!!!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> Ale czemu tyłem mordujesz ?
> To znacznie utrudnia sledztwo


To tylko taki masaż........  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

No dobra.
Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  :cry:  
Tak wyglądam.
A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
Mam na imię Roy  :big grin:  

Przepraszam za zamieszanie  :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> *celt* robisz dobre zdjęcia - jaki to sprzęt? jeśli można wiedzieć....  
> 
> 
> dziekuje, do dobrych t oim troche jeszcze brakuje...mysle
> Jedno z nich zrobione kiedys Lumixem fz20 a cala reszta to Minolta D5D
> Tez fotografujesz?


taaa ale marnie
zajrzyj se na *www*  :Roll:

----------


## celt

> taaa ale marnie
> zajrzyj se na *www*


Jakie *www* ?

Ok, juz wiem jakie

I znowu ja - Swiercz-ta fotka "z_dziadkiem" jest kapitalna wiec nie pitol mi tu ze fotyu masz kiepskie. Na zdjecia jest tylko jedna rada- robic ich jak najwiecej i nauczyc sie obrobki. Pierwsze u mnie kuleje ostatnio troche a drugiego nie ma prawie wcale  :sad: 

A ty czym fotografujesz?

----------


## celt

> I mam pytanie? Kupiłem konice minolte Z6? Da rady tym zrobic jakieś dobre zdjecia, czy kupić nowy???


Oczywiście, ze da. Zalezy to oczywiście od tego co bedziesz fotografowal oraz czy masz troche wiedzy o fotografii/aparatach (mowa o podstawach) a jesli nie czy bedziesz chcial ja przyswoic.

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> taaa ale marnie
> zajrzyj se na *www* 
> 
> 
> Jakie *www* ?
> 
> Ok, juz wiem jakie
> ...


Aparat bez szału - Canon S2 IS

----------


## celt

> Aparat bez szału - Canon S2 IS


Dobry aparat, ja fotografowalem podobnym Panasonic Limx fz20 a wczesniej Canon Powershot A60
a wczesnbiej analogowa lustrzanka minolty.

Tym twoim Canonem to juz mozna powalczyc. Moze sie kiedys umowimy na wspolne focenie?

----------


## malmuc

> .
> 
> Tym twoim Canonem to juz mozna powalczyc. Moze sie kiedys umowimy na wspolne focenie?


ooooooo?
chłpak isie umawiają   :big grin:  
a ja mam canon 300 D, zabierzecie mnie ze sobą?
 :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> No dobra.
> Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  
> Tak wyglądam.
> A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
> Mam na imię Roy  
> 
> Przepraszam za zamieszanie


Roy ale z Ciebie _prystojniak_   :cool:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> 
> Aparat bez szału - Canon S2 IS
> 
> 
> Dobry aparat, ja fotografowalem podobnym Panasonic Limx fz20 a wczesniej Canon Powershot A60
> a wczesnbiej analogowa lustrzanka minolty.
> 
> Tym twoim Canonem to juz mozna powalczyc. Moze sie kiedys umowimy na wspolne focenie?


jak skończe budowe to luzik!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
*malmuc* jesli tylko chcesz towarzystwo dwóch facetów   :Wink2:  ja jestem za!   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> I mam pytanie? Kupiłem konice minolte Z6? Da rady tym zrobic jakieś dobre zdjecia, czy kupić nowy???
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, ze da. Zalezy to oczywiście od tego co bedziesz fotografowal oraz czy masz troche wiedzy o fotografii/aparatach (mowa o podstawach) a jesli nie czy bedziesz chcial ja przyswoic.


Wiedzy nie mam, ale chętnie bym nabył! Narazie fotkuje co i gdzie sie da, ale tylko na automacie  :cry:  
Złużć bedzie głównie do zabawy i na ryby plus rodzinne imprezy.
A wiedzę to bym chetnie przyjął tylko szukam odpowiedniej książki!!!!!!????

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> No dobra.
> Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  
> Tak wyglądam.
> A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
> Mam na imię Roy  
> 
> Przepraszam za zamieszanie  
> ...


*Arcobaleno* pewnie, że ładny jestem  :Wink2:  
I kiedyś włosy miałem  :Wink2:

----------


## JoShi

No dobra. Nie będę taka. Też sie wkleję, tym bardziej, ze sie juz w innym wątku ujawniłam. Ci co zaglądają do mojego dziennika widzieli już mojego Rysia. Obok niego to ja, wpatrzona w jakis cud miniaturyzacji w jego ręku

----------


## arcobaleno

Joshi a tymi browarkami to tak kusisz...

chyba tylko jedno pełne zostało - mogę ?  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## JoShi

Chyba są jeszcze dwa. Częstuj się, proszę  :wink:

----------


## celt

> Wiedzy nie mam, ale chętnie bym nabył! Narazie fotkuje co i gdzie sie da, ale tylko na automacie  
> Złużć bedzie głównie do zabawy i na ryby plus rodzinne imprezy.
> A wiedzę to bym chetnie przyjął tylko szukam odpowiedniej książki!!!!!!????


Co do ksiazki sie nie wypowiem bo sam nie mam. ALe mysle, ze na tym forum ->
*http://www.cyberfoto.pl/szkola-fotog...iazka-on-line/*

doszukasz sie jakis polecanych pozycji. Ale pewnie wszystkiego dowiesz sie z dzialu porady

Poza tym polecam stronke:
http://www.fotografia.kopernet.org/
http://www.horazy.republika.pl/

Znajdziesz tam wszystkie podstawy. Gdyby cos bylo niezrozumiale to wal na pw tu, ewentualnie na www.cyberfoto.pl

----------


## tomek1950

A ja to obok  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Tomek cosik małe to zdjęcie  - same _Komtury_ widać   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Ale fajnie, ze się wszyscy ujawniają - niedługo żadnych tajemnic na forum nie będzie...  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Wiedzy nie mam, ale chętnie bym nabył! Narazie fotkuje co i gdzie sie da, ale tylko na automacie  
> Złużć bedzie głównie do zabawy i na ryby plus rodzinne imprezy.
> A wiedzę to bym chetnie przyjął tylko szukam odpowiedniej książki!!!!!!????
> 
> 
> Co do ksiazki sie nie wypowiem bo sam nie mam. ALe mysle, ze na tym forum ->
> *http://www.cyberfoto.pl/szkola-fotog...iazka-on-line/*
> ...


dzieki!!!
napewno skorzystam!!!
ale dopiero po powrocie zajme sie na poważnie

----------


## stukpuk

> I takie gęby


To i ja sie odświeżę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Żeby nikt się nie pomylił, to ja jestem w środku  :big grin:  
(Zdjęcie Redakcji z zeszłorocznego zjazdu)

----------


## frosch

*JoShi* , pana Rysia znam juz od dawna   :Wink2:  , ciebie milo mi poznac   :big grin:  
*Arcobaleno* , moge Stronga ?   :oops:  masz jeszcze Taterke   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

A ja chciałam wkleić dziśtakie cieplutkie zdjęcie z plaży, i ..........  :Evil:   :Evil:  
mój komputer zwariował do reszty.Sam się wyłaćza i piszczy przy tym  :ohmy:  ,
a jak chciałam wkleić zdjęcie do fotosika, to mi cała strona pokazała w napisach: error, wrong, ....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
I co ja ma teraz zrobić?????  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## frosch

> A ja chciałam wkleić dziśtakie cieplutkie zdjęcie z plaży, i ..........   
> mój komputer zwariował do reszty.Sam się wyłaćza i piszczy przy tym  ,
> a jak chciałam wkleić zdjęcie do fotosika, to mi cała strona pokazała w napisach: error, wrong, ....    
> I co ja ma teraz zrobić?????


zrob skana antywirem , moze cos zlapalas   :Roll:  
albo komp ci siada   :sad:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Arcobaleno , moge Stronga ?  masz jeszcze Taterke


bieri...mam dziś dzień dobroci...  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

www.imageshack.us

----------


## frosch

> Arcobaleno , moge Stronga ?  masz jeszcze Taterke
> 			
> 		
> 
> bieri...mam dziś dzień dobroci...


....dla zwierzat   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
dzieki dobra kobieto   :smile:

----------


## isztar

.

----------


## kuleczka

> No dobra. Nie będę taka. Też sie wkleję, tym bardziej, ze sie juz w innym wątku ujawniłam. Ci co zaglądają do mojego dziennika widzieli już mojego Rysia. Obok niego to ja, wpatrzona w jakis cud miniaturyzacji w jego ręku



*JoShi*, fajnie Cię obaczyć na własne ślepia  :big grin:  
Widzę, że miło spędzacie czas w letnie popołudnia  :cool:  
my też tak lubiemy  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

*Isztar*, ta fotka w jaskini robiona?

----------


## isztar

> *Isztar*, ta fotka w jaskini robiona?


Tak  :smile:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> *Isztar*, ta fotka w jaskini robiona?
> 
> 
> Tak


Nigdy nie byłem w jaskiniach,
jak tam jest?
Na pewno ciemno i wilgotno,
Możesz powiedzieć coś więcej?  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> No dobra.
> Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  
> Tak wyglądam.
> A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
> Mam na imię Roy  
> 
> Przepraszam za zamieszanie


*Stukpuk*, to Ty starszy ode mnie jesteś?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> No dobra.
> Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  
> Tak wyglądam.
> A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
> Mam na imię Roy  
> 
> Przepraszam za zamieszanie  
> ...


No pewnie po 60 jestem  :Wink2:  ale jakie ładne polki wyrwałem  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał isztar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...



*andre*  :ohmy:  
no wiesz  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał isztar
> 
> ...


No co... o jaskinie pytam  :big grin:

----------


## isztar

> Nigdy nie byłem w jaskiniach,
> jak tam jest?
> Na pewno ciemno i wilgotno,
> Możesz powiedzieć coś więcej?


Dla mnie to taki inny świat...

----------


## kaśka maciej

dobra, działa, to z Zakopanego
ja i małż

----------


## stukpuk

> dobra, działa, to z Zakopanego
> ja i małż


Gratki i i gatki dla Kasi  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  za odwagę

----------


## kaśka maciej

Odważna to bym była, jakbym zdjęcie z plaży wkleiła...  :oops:  
nawet mi się "rymło"

----------


## tomek1950

> Odważna to bym była, jakbym zdjęcie z plaży wkleiła...  
> nawet mi się "rymło"


"Chałupy welcome... "   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> Odważna to bym była, jakbym zdjęcie z plaży wkleiła...  
> nawet mi się "rymło"
> 
> 
> "Chałupy welcome... "


No niekoniecznie Chałupy.... ale blisko...  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Spoko   :big grin:  
Bez rumieńców. Sami swoi.   :smile:

----------


## Żelka

ale ladne ludzie tutaj..,   :big grin:  wstid zagladac.., uciekam...   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> Odważna to bym była, jakbym zdjęcie z plaży wkleiła...  
> nawet mi się "rymło"


Plaza, plaza !

----------


## tomek1950

> ale ladne ludzie tutaj..,   wstid zagladac.., uciekam...


Zeljka, niech się wstydzi ten kto widzi.  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Zeljka - nie uciekaj - jak wszyscy to wszyscy  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Zeljkę miałem przyjemność poznać osobiście.   :smile:  Powiem krótko, jestem jej fanem.

----------


## kuleczka

*Tomku*, jak widzę na zdjęciach ze zlotu, to z Ciebie taki damski król  :big grin:  
Nie żebym Ci wypominała  :Wink2:  
A *Zeljkę* też bardzo chciałabym zobaczyć  :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> *Tomku*, jak widzę na zdjęciach ze zlotu, to z Ciebie taki damski król  
> Nie żebym Ci wypominała  
> A *Zeljkę* też bardzo chciałabym zobaczyć


Kuleczko, juz pisałemgdzieś na forum, że już w dzieciństwie nazywano mnie "bawidamkiem"   :big grin:  Jak zrozumiałem co to znaczy to było zbyt późno   :sad:  Powoli myślę, mimo IQ 136  :ohmy:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

A Zeljka, fantastyczna  :big grin:  Cieszę się, że ją poznałem.

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Tomku*, jak widzę na zdjęciach ze zlotu, to z Ciebie taki damski król  
> Nie żebym Ci wypominała  
> A *Zeljkę* też bardzo chciałabym zobaczyć 
> 
> 
> Kuleczko, juz pisałemgdzieś na forum, że już w dzieciństwie nazywano mnie "bawidamkiem"   Jak zrozumiałem co to znaczy to było zbyt późno   Powoli myślę, mimo IQ 136


Ponownie odwołam się do zdjęć  :Wink2:  
Jakoś nie widzę, żeby było zbyt późno   :big grin:  
szczególnie po minach towarzyszek  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

To już "łabędzi śpiew"  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Nie jestem już tak dobry jak kiedyś   :sad:

----------


## tomek1950

Na spotka nie forumowe Muratora sie mobilizuję   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Ale was hurtowo wysypało.
Witojcie (choć stare forumowe pryki się ujawniły)

----------


## Heath

> No dobra.
> Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  
> Tak wyglądam.
> A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
> Mam na imię Roy


A mi się zdaje że coś ściemniasz...   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Fajne foty.Takie prawdziwe chyba

----------


## Żelka

To macie jednego chudzielca.   :big grin:  Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Zeljka*  :ohmy:  
a niech mnie!!!!
super  :cool: 

z takimi nogami to tylko spódnice  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> No dobra.
> Głupio sie przyznać, ale trzeba wkońcu.  
> Tak wyglądam.
> A tamte fotki to znajomego z Polski.
> Mam na imię Roy  
> 
> 
> A mi się zdaje że coś ściemniasz...


Mi też się tak wydaje  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Zeljka*  
> a niech mnie!!!!
> super 
> 
> z takimi nogami to tylko spódnice


Popieram kuleczkę  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Wyrzuć wszystkie dresy  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> To macie jednego chudzielca.   Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...


No śliczne ... buty   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

*Jabłko* a ja dla ciebie fotke stukowej wlepiłem , a ty nic?!  :Roll:   :ohmy:  
Zawiodłem się  :cool:

----------


## bosia

> To macie jednego chudzielca.   Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...


*Zeljko*, siostra miala racje.   :big grin:  
Atrakcyjna kobitka z Ciebie !!   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Dzieki. Tak na prawde to siostrze naleza sie te pochwaly, ze tak mnie przerobila.   :Wink2:  To jej buty i jej ciuchy.   :big grin:  
Powiedziala, ze moj stroj nie nadaje sie do fotografowania, bo to stroj roboczy...   :Confused:  
Co ja na to poradze ze moj zywiol to dres i spodnie...,   :big grin:  a w takich butach to potrafie tylko do zdjecia stanac.., bron Boze dwa kroki w tym zrobic...   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

Mam nadzieję, że po naszych sugestiach, zwiększysz motywację, i choć od czasu do czasu zrobisz się na bóstwo  :Wink2:  
masz kobieto potencjał  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Mam nadzieję, że po naszych sugestiach, zwiększysz motywację, i choć od czasu do czasu zrobisz się na bóstwo  
> masz kobieto potencjał


Oj masz ten potencjał!!!!  :big grin:  
Tylko ten potencjał ładnie ubrać  :Wink2:

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

> To macie jednego chudzielca.   Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...



Zeljka, no no no przeurocze dziewczę z Ciebie. Te nogi hmm nie jeden facet na ulicy by sie obejrzał, żebys tylko dała szansę i chodziła w spódnicach zamiast w dresie   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Mam nadzieję, że po naszych sugestiach, zwiększysz motywację, i choć od czasu do czasu zrobisz się na bóstwo


No cos Ty Kulka!  :ohmy:   Od czasu do czasu kupuje nowe spodnie i nowy dres!   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> Zeljka, no no no przeurocze dziewczę z Ciebie. Te nogi hmm nie jeden facet na ulicy by sie obejrzał, żebys tylko dała szansę i chodziła w spódnicach zamiast w dresie


Jeden juz dal sie nabrac. Wystarczy!   :Lol:

----------


## JoShi

> Napisał JoShi
> 
> No dobra. Nie będę taka. Też sie wkleję, tym bardziej, ze sie juz w innym wątku ujawniłam. Ci co zaglądają do mojego dziennika widzieli już mojego Rysia. Obok niego to ja, wpatrzona w jakis cud miniaturyzacji w jego ręku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JoShi*, fajnie Cię obaczyć na własne ślepia  
> Widzę, że miło spędzacie czas w letnie popołudnia  
> my też tak lubiemy


A to akurat u kolegi w górach było... Niestety rzadko mamy czas na takie posiadywanki...

----------


## jabko

> *Jabłko* a ja dla ciebie fotke stukowej wlepiłem , a ty nic?!   
> Zawiodłem się


Poważnie ?
Z siostrą widzę.
Ta po prawej to Sylwia ??

Ściemniasz o jakims ROYu więc myślałem że jajka sobie robisz.

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> *Jabłko* a ja dla ciebie fotke stukowej wlepiłem , a ty nic?!   
> Zawiodłem się 
> 
> 
> Poważnie ?
> Z siostrą widzę.
> Ta po prawej to Sylwia ??
> ...


To nie to zdjecie.  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Zeljka*   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  O Rany Julek !! No nie mogę - ja to (nie wiem czemu) wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie caałkiem inaczej !! Tak dojrzale piszesz, ze myślałam,zę jesteś duużo starsza. O tym, że szczuplutka jesteś już pisałaś więc miałam w głowie prawie jakąś wysuszoną staruszkę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Wyglądasz świetnie !! I te nooogi - zazdraszczam   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

usuwam zdjęcia, co by nie wzbudzały różnych dziwnych emocji  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Ale słodziutka jest  :big grin:  
Śliczna dziewczynka  :Wink2:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

dzięki  :oops:

----------


## arcobaleno

Agnieszka - uroczą masz córunię !! A  może mamusia by się tak pokazała?  :Wink2:  Tak wiesz..żebyśmy mogli zobaczyć czy podobna  :Wink2:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

nie, nie.,..myślę, że lepiej jak mamusia zostanie w ukryciu  :Wink2:

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

> to ja pokażę moją córcię, trochę już znaną  
> zdjęcia robione prawie rok temu...


Sąsiadka już Ci mówiłam, że masz śliczną tą swoja Sylwunię?? Jak nie mówiłam to właśnie mówię! Śliczniutka niebieskooka  :smile:  Oj będzie ranić męskie serca   :Wink2:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Ola, dzięki...

----------


## Żelka

> *Zeljka*  miałam w głowie prawie jakąś wysuszoną staruszkę


*arcobaleno*, ale sie usmialam...,ale wiesz, jest w tym tez troche prawdy .., bo czasami dokladnie tak sie czuje...   :Roll:  
*anieskakusi* coreczka jak z bajki wzieta!   :big grin:  Nie moge sie napatrzec na te fotki.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## JoShi

A wiecie, że sa w sieci ludzie, którzy kradną zdjęcia dzieci i zakładaja blogi w których opisują te dzieci jako swoje i wymyślają niestworzone historie ?

----------


## stukpuk

> A wiecie, że sa w sieci ludzie, którzy kradną zdjęcia dzieci i zakładaja blogi w których opisują te dzieci jako swoje i wymyślają niestworzone historie ?


To jakieś chore *ZBOCZKI*!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## stukpuk

fotka wykasowana

----------


## kuleczka

> A wiecie, że sa w sieci ludzie, którzy kradną zdjęcia dzieci i zakładaja blogi w których opisują te dzieci jako swoje i wymyślają niestworzone historie ?


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
pierwsze słyszę  :Roll:  
ale nie sugerujesz, że *agnieszkakusi*.....ten tego  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## JoShi

> Napisał JoShi
> 
> A wiecie, że sa w sieci ludzie, którzy kradną zdjęcia dzieci i zakładaja blogi w których opisują te dzieci jako swoje i wymyślają niestworzone historie ?
> 
> 
>     
> pierwsze słyszę  
> ale nie sugerujesz, że *agnieszkakusi*.....ten tego


Nie, absolutnie. sugeruję tylko, że może niezbyt rozważna jest w tym umieszczaniu zdjęć swojego dziecka.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

równie dobrze, nie można by mieć zdjęć w albumach w internecie. Dając film do wywołania i prosząc o zgranie na płytkę, też jakiś "idiota" może pokombinować coś ze zdjęciami. Fotograf, który przychodzi do żłobka czy przedszkola robiąc dzieciom zdjęcia również....nie popadajmy w paranoje

----------


## JoShi

> równie dobrze, nie można by mieć zdjęć w albumach w internecie. Dając film do wywołania i prosząc o zgranie na płytkę, też jakiś "idiota" może pokombinować coś ze zdjęciami. Fotograf, który przychodzi do żłobka czy przedszkola robiąc dzieciom zdjęcia również....nie popadajmy w paranoje


Przecież  nie mówię, że musisz się tym przejmować. Po prostu piszę, że jest taki proceder. Realnie istnieje, a nie, ze ktoś mógłby. Tobie to nie przeszkadza ? OK...

----------


## arcobaleno

Pamiętam kiedyś historię z mojego ślubno-ciążowego forum jak któraś z dziewczyn odkryła, ze gdzieś na innym forum jest klientka, która zabiera zdjęcia ciążowe naszej forumce i wkleja do swojego wątku jako siebie  :Roll:  opisując przy tym jakiś tam swój życiorys  :Roll:  Ale była zadyma  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Pamiętam kiedyś historię z mojego ślubno-ciążowego forum jak któraś z dziewczyn odkryła, ze gdzieś na innym forum jest klientka, która zabiera zdjęcia ciążowe naszej forumce i wkleja do swojego wątku jako siebie  opisując przy tym jakiś tam swój życiorys  Ale była zadyma



Matko,  :ohmy:  
po co ludzie to robią????
to chyba jakaś choroba, nie??

----------


## arcobaleno

Pewnie miała mało ciekawe życie a bujną wyobraźnię  :Wink2:  

Dla mnie to żałosne...  :Roll:

----------


## celt

> za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...


*Dresom i spodniom stanowczo mowimy NIE !*

----------


## kaśka maciej

[*widzsz celt co się dzieje!!
a ty się zdjęć z plaży domagałeś   
Jeszcze potem jakiś czub by siebie wstawił obok i mój małż by nie ździerżył *

----------


## Heath

> sugeruję tylko, że może niezbyt rozważna jest w tym umieszczaniu zdjęć swojego dziecka.


uff, wreszcie ktoś to powiedział  :Roll:

----------


## celt

> Napisał JoShi
> 
>  sugeruję tylko, że może niezbyt rozważna jest w tym umieszczaniu zdjęć swojego dziecka.
> 
> 
> uff, wreszcie ktoś to powiedział


Nie popadajcie w paranuje bo bedzie jak w USA.



> równie dobrze, nie można by mieć zdjęć w albumach w internecie. Dając film do wywołania i prosząc o zgranie na płytkę, też jakiś "idiota" może pokombinować coś ze zdjęciami. Fotograf, który przychodzi do żłobka czy przedszkola robiąc dzieciom zdjęcia również....nie popadajmy w paranoje


Pod tym sie podpisuje

----------


## andre59

> To macie jednego chudzielca.   Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...


Piękna i zmysłowa  :cool:

----------


## frosch

*zelijka*  :ohmy:   , ale laska z ciebie   :cool:   :big grin:  
stara (moge tak napisac , bo mam tyle co ty   :big tongue:  ) ale za to jaka jara   :big grin:

----------


## Majka

ale osób się ujawnilo  :big grin:  
Ktoś pytał o "ciepłe zdjęcia"? To ja mam widoczek

----------


## tomek1950

Majka, a czemu za palmą się chowasz?  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Zeljki* nie widać ...jest ksyzycek cerwony.

Ale za to *joShi*.............wymiołkłem.Kawał kobitki.elokwencja czy uroda?zadalem sobie to pytanko.

----------


## kuleczka

> Majka, a czemu za palmą się chowasz?


To nie wiesz, że Majki straśnie wstydliwe są  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Majka, a czemu za palmą się chowasz?  
> 
> 
> To nie wiesz, że Majki straśnie wstydliwe są


Moja ślubna też Majka od wielu, wielu lat. Od urodzenia tak ja nazywano. 
A nie zauważyłem.   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


Ale to się nie liczy  :big grin:  
Przy Tobie to każda by się ośmieliła  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

:Lol:  
"Na stare lata na młode lata"
JS

----------


## kuleczka

> "Na stare lata na młode lata"
> JS


  :Lol:  Sztaudynger jest bosssski  :cool:  

(Brak wymagań)
Nic od kobiety człowiek nie wymaga -
Może być naga...

(Był raz)
Był raz jeden taki mistyk,
Lubił baby i z nimi styk.

(Całując krakowiankę)
Spuść, miła, powieki,
Patrzą na nas wieki.

(Cena świętości)
Była piekna, dobra, święta,
Do dziś płacę alimenta.

(Chętny podział)
Chętnie się dzielę winą
Z ładną dziewczyną

Rzekł ktoś rzucając chudą żonę:
-kości zostały rzucone

Myjcie się dziewczyny, 
nie znacie dnia ani godziny..

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:  
Kuleczko, jesteś boska

----------


## JoShi

Ja wymiękam. Dobranoc.

----------


## tomek1950

Dobranoc Joshi

----------


## ponury63

> Myjcie się dziewczyny, 
> nie znacie dnia ani godziny..


damska riposta [w dwóch wersjach do wyboru]:

"Pierzcie chłopcy gacie, bo i wy nie znacie"

"Pierzcie chłopcy gacie - wy jej też nie znacie"


 :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Kuleczko, jesteś boska


  :oops:   ale sobie kadzimy dzisiaj  :Lol:  
chyba jakiś wirus w powietrzu lata  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Myjcie się dziewczyny, 
> nie znacie dnia ani godziny..
> 
> 
> damska riposta [w dwóch wersjach do wyboru]:
> 
> "Pierzcie chłopcy gacie, bo i wy nie znacie"
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  muszę zapamiętać  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Wersja trzecia:
"Chłopcy zmieniajcie gacie, bo też jej nie znacie".

----------


## ponury63

> Wersja trzecia:
> "Chłopcy zmieniajcie gacie, bo też jej nie znacie".


nie wiem czemu  :wink: 
ale przypomniał mi się monolog Andrzeja Poniedzielskiego, dywagującego nad męskimi obyczajami i jego "no ale ileż można prać przez wietrzenie"  :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Wersja trzecia:
> "Chłopcy zmieniajcie gacie, bo też jej nie znacie".


a kiedy on ją obaczi
wtedy się okaże
niewarta zmiany gaci .....
 :Lol:  
(wybaczcie, ale z powodu późnej pory najzwyczajniej piszę bzdury  :Wink2:  )

----------


## tomek1950

To nie poezja, to doswiadczenie.  :Wink2:  
Jeansy nalezy prać nie wcześniej niż kiedy zdjęte stoją bez podparcia do rana, a skarpetki kiedy istnieje obawa, że się połamią przy zakładaniu.
A jechało któres z Was autobusem do powiatu?  :ohmy:   :Evil:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Wersja trzecia:
> "Chłopcy zmieniajcie gacie, bo też jej nie znacie".
> 
> 
> nie wiem czemu 
> ale przypomniał mi się monolog Andrzeja Poniedzielskiego, dywagującego nad męskimi obyczajami i jego "no ale ileż można prać przez wietrzenie"


Tekst zabawny, chociaż ja Poniedzielskiego akurat tak średnio przyswajam  :Wink2:  
Zawsze jak go widzę, słucham to mam wrażenie, że za chwilkę się rozpłacze  :big grin:  
Jak by to powiedziała moja babcia "płacz ma na wierzchu"  :Lol:  
Przez to nie mogę sie skupić na zawartości merytorycznej monologu, czy skeczu  :Roll:

----------


## ponury63

> a kiedy on ją obaczi
> wtedy się okaże
> niewarta zmiany gaci .....


więc chłopiec, zdołowan koszmarnie
pożałuje na kolejną pralnię...

 :wink:

----------


## kuleczka

> To nie poezja, to doswiadczenie.  
> Jeansy nalezy prać nie wcześniej niż kiedy zdjęte stoją bez podparcia do rana, a skarpetki kiedy istnieje obawa, że się połamią przy zakładaniu.
> A jechało któres z Was autobusem do powiatu?


  :big grin:  szczerze, to ostatnio korzystałam z transportu publicznego jakieś 2 lata temu  :Roll:  
Ale drzewiej to częściej zdarzało się  :Wink2:  
Masz na myśli może swoiste aromaty  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

DOKŁADNIE Kuleczko   :Evil:

----------


## ponury63

> A jechało któres z Was autobusem do powiatu?


 :Lol: 
gdzieś na Forum było takie cudo:
"dziś sobota, trza się umyć i chłopu dać"  :Lol: 






> Tekst zabawny, chociaż ja Poniedzielskiego akurat tak średnio przyswajam  
> Zawsze jak go widzę, słucham to mam wrażenie, że za chwilkę się rozpłacze


jak sam obgadywany zeznał w jednym z monologów, ktoś go spytal, czy nie ma przypadkiem czegoś wspólnego z glazurnictwem
...bo gdy tak stoi ze spuszczoną głową, czasem wspartą filozoficznie na dłoni, i patrzy tymi zamyślonymi oczami w dół, to tak jakby sprawdzał, czy fugi równo położone...  :wink:

----------


## tomek1950

Wczoraj był niestety piątek. Musiałem pojechać do powiatu kupić papier ścieny.  :Evil:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> a kiedy on ją obaczi
> wtedy się okaże
> niewarta zmiany gaci .....
> 
> 
> 
> więc chłopiec, zdołowan koszmarnie
> pożałuje na kolejną pralnię...


Kwestia wyczucia amanta
zmienic gacie , kiedy ona tego warta

Wiec przywiazujcie wage do gaci
zwazajac kiedy sie to oplaci.

----------


## mayland

:Lol:   :Lol:  Dobre, dobre! Szkodza, że wiele w tym wszystkim co napisaliście jest prawdy. Tomku, masz rację z tym autobusem... I to nie dotyczy tylko powiatu. Komunikacji miejskiej również.   :Confused:    Może kiedyś to sie zmieni...  :Roll:

----------


## JoShi

> Wczoraj był niestety piątek. Musiałem pojechać do powiatu kupić papier ścieny.


Ten papier to a propos gaci czy jak ?

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:  Do sufitu  :big grin:  Szlifuje i czyszczę drewniany strop. Własnie skończone.

----------


## mayland

Gratulacje  :Lol:   A swoją drogą to widzę, że pracowicie dzień zacząłeś  :cool:

----------


## Nefer

> Do sufitu  Szlifuje i czyszczę drewniany strop. Własnie skończone.


Tomek !!!! Czy to Ty na zdjęciu??????????? Jessssssssssssooooooooochyba nie wiem czy nie powinnam mówić Proszę Pana Tomka  :smile:  :smile:  Wyglądasz niezwykle nobliwie  :smile:

----------


## Sonika

Sama młodzież  :Wink2:   :big grin:  ,tylko można się nabawić kompleksów - niestety  :sad:  - nic tutaj po mnie  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Nefer

> Sama młodzież   ,tylko można się nabawić kompleksów - niestety  - nic tutaj po mnie  .


Eeeeeeeeeee tam młodzież  :smile:  :smile:  za dwa lata 40 -tka  :smile:  :smile:  I o dziwo mi to nie przeszkadza  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

> Tomek !!!! Czy to Ty na zdjęciu??????????? Jessssssssssssooooooooochyba nie wiem czy nie powinnam mówić Proszę Pana Tomka  Wyglądasz niezwykle nobliwie


Ja Ci dam  :Evil:   :Wink2:   :big grin: 

Byłem ucharakteryzowany na komtura  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Tomek !!!! Czy to Ty na zdjęciu??????????? Jessssssssssssooooooooochyba nie wiem czy nie powinnam mówić Proszę Pana Tomka  Wyglądasz niezwykle nobliwie 
> 
> 
> Ja Ci dam


 :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> Sama młodzież   ,tylko można się nabawić kompleksów - niestety  - nic tutaj po mnie  .
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeee tam młodzież  za dwa lata 40 -tka  I o dziwo mi to nie przeszkadza


Mnie to w ogóle nie przeszkadza , choć już  nie pamiętam jak to było jak były 2 lata do 40-stki   :cool:   :Lol:  
Przecież to tylko liczba   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sonika
> 
> ...


Tak - młodość to stan umysłu  :smile:  na szczęście  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

Mam coś wiosennego - z dzisiejszego spacerku   :big grin:  
Ta trawka to tylko na teściów połowce - u nas niestety panują kolory ziemi..  :Roll:  



matko jakie wielkie to zdjęcie się zrobiło - wycinam je i spróbuję zmniejszyć

----------


## arcobaleno

Nie umiem go zmniejszyć - cały czas takie wielki wychodzi.
Ktoś mi pomoże ??

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/4793/spacerekhy8.jpg

I od razu proszę o instrukcję na przyszłość  - zmniejszam w imageshack

----------


## wartownik

Jak za male to powieksze  :big grin:

----------


## wartownik



----------


## KAS01

Niezla z Ciebie "laska" *arcobaleno*  :Wink2:  
Chyba jakis czas temu (w lutym?) minelismy sie na ulicy   :Roll:  Wchodzilas razem z mezem, do agencji ubezpieczeniowej, ktora sie miesci  obok biura mojego przyjaciela (na Czarneckiego), a ja wlasnie od niego wychodzilem.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## wartownik

*INSTRUKCJA*

 :ohmy:  Sam nie wiem jak mi sie to udalo   :ohmy:

----------


## arcobaleno

wartownik - wielki buziak dla Ciebie za taką piękna przeróbkę !!

KAS01 - no patrz  - a ja Ciebie nie poznałam  :Roll:  
A w tym biurze często jestem (nawet dziś byłam  ) bo to własnosć (współ) mojej teściowej i mąż tam pracuje - ja kiedyś nawet tez trochę   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sonika
> 
> ...


OK  :Wink2:  , a gdzie Twoje zdjęcie *Maxi*?
Było - pamiętam - i się zbyło  :sad:  .

----------


## KAS01

A ja czasami wpadam (jak jestem w Stargardzie) do biura obok (Wizart Studio), wiec pewnie jeszcze kiedys na siebie wpadniemy. Nastepnym razem powiem "czesc"   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

*arcobaleno*, masz egzotyczna urode..., super na tym zdjeciu wygladasz z coreczka
mialo byc - na tym zdjeciu z coreczka wygladasz...   :Lol:  ale ja po dobrym jedzonku jestem i spac mi sie chce...,wiec na wolnych obrotach pracuje...   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

*Arcobaleno* jak najbardziej *KASO1*  ma rację  :big grin:  
w kwestii tej "laski"  :Wink2:  
Bardzo młodziutko wyglądasz tak poza tym  :cool:  

*Soniko*, ani fotki *Maxtorki*, ani też *Zeljki* nie ma już  :Roll:  
szkoda....

----------


## Żelka

> *Arcobaleno* jak najbardziej *KASO1*  ma rację  
> w kwestii tej "laski"  
> Bardzo młodziutko wyglądasz tak poza tym  
> 
> *Soniko*, ani fotki *Maxtorki*, ani też *Zeljki* nie ma już  
> szkoda....


ani *Kulki*   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

No co Ty.....ja jestem  :Roll:  
idę sprawdzić

----------


## Sonika

No właśnie  :sad:  .
A już miałam wkleić swoją  :Wink2:  .

----------


## kuleczka

> No właśnie  .
> A już miałam wkleić swoją  .


Wklej *Soniko*  :smile:  Do odważnych świat należy  :Wink2:  
Będę wiedziała kogo szukać na zlocie  :big grin: 


Ps. nie mogę znaleźć moich....na której to było stronie   :Roll:

----------


## Sonika

Oki doki  :Wink2:  , a gdzie Twoja *Kuleczko*?
Chyba mnie podpuszczasz  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

----------


## kuleczka

Oooo *Maxtorka* jest.....na 24 str.  :big grin:  

a ja na 22  :big grin:   i jeszcze chyba na 16, ale nie chce mi się już szukać  :Wink2:

----------


## Sonika

Idę sprawdzić.

----------


## Sonika

Rzeczywiście są  :big grin:  - tym gorzej dla mnie  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Sonika*, wklejaj foty i nie marudź  :big grin:  
No!

----------


## arcobaleno

Dziewczyny  jak miło słyszeć takie słowa i z kobiecych ust  :Wink2:  

Kuleczka -


> Bardzo młodziutko wyglądasz tak poza tym


bo ja jestem młodziutka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:   :cool:  przynajmniej do niedawna byłam, ale niech tak już zostanie   :Wink2:   A tak w ogóle to mi dzisiaj kilka osób powiedziało ( w tym babcia mnie prawie strofowała) że w tej kurteczce wyglądam jak gówniara (za przeproszeniem)..maatko a ja już naprawdę nią nie jestem  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

aa..KAS01 - umowa stoi  :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

A jeszcze zapomniałam o najważniejszym - *Sonika i Kuleczka* też !! dawać tu szybko jakieś foty !! Kuleczka Twoje było dawno i się przeterminowało  :cool:

----------


## Sonika

Dobra - to ja do Was pomacham  :Wink2:  - ta w czerwonej czapeczce to ja

----------


## arcobaleno

alee...._gemby_  nie widać  :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

*Sonika*  :big grin:  
Na początek dobre i to  :Roll:  
Liczę, że nabierzesz odwagi i ukażesz oblicze  :cool:  
To ja też macham do Ciebie  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Soniko, też macham i liczę ma "większą gębę"   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> Dobra - to ja do Was pomacham  - ta w czerwonej czapeczce to ja


No cześć narciaro   :cool:  








> ...
> (Chętny podział)
> Chętnie się dzielę winą
> Z ładną dziewczyną


  :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

No *Kulke* widzialam!   :big grin:  *Kulkaaa*, ale Ty masz *figure*.    :Wink2:  
A ten blond tez pewnie naturalny.   :big grin:  
A jesli o *Sonike* chodzi to ja pamietam takie mniej zimowe zdjecie, bo z Meksyku.   :big grin:  Nie ma co ukrywac kobitka. Nie wiem czemu take zamotane zdjecie pokazuje.   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Zeljko* Ty złośliwcu  :Lol:  
blond jak najbardziej farbowany, a raczej balejażowany  :big grin:  
nie ukrywam tego, zresztą wklejałam fotki w wersji ciemnej i blond  :Wink2:  
a figury mojej to na pokazanych fotkach nie widać zbytnio  :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

Wszystkie skromne aż dech zapiera.
Kulka w sukience nawet stałaś więc widzielymy   :cool:  
Zeljka Ty nawet nic nie mów (ach te buty)

Ale ja Sońki w Meksyku nie widział   :Evil:

----------


## Żelka

Jabko, co buty, co buty, to nie moje!   :Wink2:  A do Kulki mi baardzo daleko...  :sad:  To znaczy sie.., z tym przodem.., no...   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> *Zeljko* Ty złośliwcu  
> blond jak najbardziej farbowany, a raczej balejażowany  
> nie ukrywam tego, zresztą wklejałam fotki w wersji ciemnej i blond  
> a figury mojej to na pokazanych fotkach nie widać zbytnio


Kulkaaa, zbytnio to u mnie nie wiadc. Ja u Ciebie widze.   :big grin:  
A co do koloru wlosow, to ja na zdjeciu co widzialas mialam naturalne a teraz to tez mam Loreal...   :cool:  Virginie   :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

*Zeljko* - ale Ty masz pamięć jak słoń  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .
No dobra - było raz, niech będzie i drugi - teraz niezamotane  :Wink2:  , a w każdym razie mniej

----------


## Nefer

Ale SUuuuuPER  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No ja slonowata jezdem cala.   :cool:  i pamietliwa tyz   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

> No ja slonowata jezdem cala.   i pamietliwa tyz


  :ohmy:  Że pamietliwa, to OK, ale słoniowata? Zeljko, widziałem Cię dwa razy i mogę powiedzieć, że jesteś ... zwiewna, jak... duszek. Oczywiście dobry.

----------


## kuleczka

> Jabko, co buty, co buty, to nie moje!   A do Kulki mi baardzo daleko...  To znaczy sie.., z tym przodem.., no...


Tylko z tym przodem i o tem przodzie  :Lol:  
Ja bym sobie chętnie zmniejszyła ciutkę, hmmm sporą ciutkę, tylko mąż mówi coś o trupie, że po moim czy jakoś tak........................  :Roll:  
no to jak on o trupie, to ja już nic nie mówię więcej  :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

Tak się jakoś porobiło na tym świecie. Zapałki są dla dorosłych, a dzieci uwielbiają sie nimi bawić. Kobiece ..... są dla dzieci, a pokażcie mi dorosłego faceta który się "bawić" nimi nie lubi.  :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

*Tomek* fajna fraszka z tego wyszła  :Wink2:  
a podobno w każdej fraszce jest rochę prawdy  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:

----------


## jabko

> Tak się jakoś porobiło na tym świecie. Zapałki są dla dorosłych, a dzieci uwielbiają sie nimi bawić. Kobiece ..... są dla dzieci, a pokażcie mi dorosłego faceta który się "bawić" nimi nie lubi.


Wielokrotnie już doktorki udowadniali że piersi nie są dla dzieci. Wszystkie ssaki mają same sutki tylko kobiety posiadają dodatkową "otoczkę".
To nie dla dzieci - to dla nas   :Lol:  




> *Zeljko* - ale Ty masz pamięć jak słoń   .
> No dobra - było raz, niech będzie i drugi - teraz niezamotane  , a w każdym razie mniej


Nic nie widze   :Evil:

----------


## mayland

Ja też nie widzę  :sad:

----------


## kaśka maciej

już, czas minął  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Jakie ładne ... kolory w sukience   :Lol:  

yyy   :Roll:   znaczy na sukience   :Wink2: 

Żałujcie którzy nie widzieliście bo tylko 10 min będzie

----------


## frosch

> już, czas minął


kaska !!!!  :Evil:  
ja tez chce 10min   :sad:

----------


## jabko

> kaska !!!!  
> ja tez chce 10min


  :cool:

----------


## mayland

jabko... wiemy, wiemy... 10 minut to zdecydowanie za mało  :cool:

----------


## frosch

taka jestes *kasia* ?
to niech ci *jabko* gacie daje od dzisiaj   :cool:   :big tongue:   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

ja mogę co najwyżej jej "odebrać" gacie.

ale w zamian mogę coś dać   :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Tak się jakoś porobiło na tym świecie. Zapałki są dla dorosłych, a dzieci uwielbiają sie nimi bawić. Kobiece ..... są dla dzieci, a pokażcie mi dorosłego faceta który się "bawić" nimi nie lubi. 
> 
> 
> Wielokrotnie już doktorki udowadniali że piersi nie są dla dzieci. Wszystkie ssaki mają same sutki *tylko kobiety posiadają dodatkową "otoczkę".
> To nie dla dzieci - to dla nas *  
> 
> 
> ...


Jabko, a widziałes ostatnią reklamę Skody w TV? Jeśli chodzi o otoczkę, to jeszcze, panie wybaczcie porównanie, ale krowa.  :oops:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## celt

> celt - ale te Twoje zdjęcia mi się podobają - takie żywe..i te kolorki..ja takich nie umiem robić a brzydkich nie będę wklejać


Eeee tam gadanie. Wklejaj wklejaj, nikt na pewno nic im nie zarzuci  :smile:

----------


## kraktom

To my we własnych osobach w wydaniu budowlanym  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy,

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To my we własnych osobach w wydaniu budowlanym 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy,


miło na Was popatrzeć.Nie dość ,że młodzi to i tacy jacyś ten tego "budzacy zaufanie na pierwszy rzut oka.

pozdr.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał kraktom
> 
> To my we własnych osobach w wydaniu budowlanym 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy,
> 
> 
> miło na Was popatrzeć.Nie dość ,że młodzi to i tacy jacyś ten tego "budzacy zaufanie na pierwszy rzut oka.
> 
> pozdr.


A ja a ja    ??????  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kraktom
> 
> ...


Ty to nadwyrężasz zaufanie  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> taka jestes *kasia* ?
> to niech ci *jabko* gacie daje od dzisiaj


*froschka,* dla cię wszystko, ale ty już widziałaś to zdjęcie, było już tu wcześniej, żadnego nowego nie wklejałam, bo mi ktoś stracha napędził  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

ten Chyba Pan a ja a ja.........to wie ,że jest cos takiego jak goń sie.Takie coś towarzyszy komentarzom bez uzasadnienia.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Bardzo sympatyczne Kraktomy.   :big grin:

----------


## malmuc

> Bardzo sympatyczne Kraktomy.


oj bardzo   :big grin:  
i sympatyczne  :big grin:  
i miłe  :big grin:  
i uprzejme  :big grin:  
i przystojne   :big grin:  
 :big grin:

----------


## kraktom

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Bardzo sympatyczne Kraktomy.  
> 
> 
> oj bardzo   
> i sympatyczne  
> i miłe  
> i uprzejme  
> i przystojne


No bez przesady  :oops:   :smile:  Dziękujemy za przyjęcie do klubu  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Bardzo sympatyczne Kraktomy.  
> 
> 
> oj bardzo   
> i sympatyczne  
> i miłe  
> i uprzejme  
> i przystojne


o cholera   :Wink2:   facet- przystojniak  jak z planu filmowego  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

Zielonooko z zielonej wyspy, szkoda, że o mnie tak nie napisałaś  :cry:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

> o cholera    facet- przystojniak  jak z planu filmowego


Dobra dobra  :smile:  Wklejaj swoje foto  :smile:

----------


## DPS

Witejcie, ludkowie.   :big grin:   Ha... Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy. I babcia też.
Oto ja z młodszym synkiem:


mąż z młodszym:


I starszy synek:


[/img]

----------


## celt

Noo super, nowe fotki  :Smile:

----------


## jabko

No witaj sosenko i kraktomy i w ogóle wszyscy ujawniający się w ostatnim czasie

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Ci co byli na zlecie Muratora rok temu to może mnie gdzieś w tych piwnicach widzieli  :Wink2:  a ci co nie widzieli to proszę bardzo, ja to ta z prawej [i nie mam na sobie zielonych spodenek  :Wink2:  a oczy z natury mam niebieskie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ]

----------


## celt

Moze nie niebieski ale zawsz elepiej czarne niz czerwone  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ta Pani po lewej to bardzo piekna kobieta.Podobna do miss Tola.  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

jak *kasia* sie corka chwali to ja tez   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Gościu z lewa jest the best.

----------


## frosch

> Gościu z lewa jest the best.


masz cos do niego ?   :Roll:  
ma ksywe "gruby "  :cool:

----------


## jea

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Gościu z lewa jest the best.
> 
> 
> masz cos do niego ?   
> ma ksywe "gruby "


a ja to chiba Go lubię  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


kogo? NS-a ? ja tez   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Można zmienic to chwalenie na np. 640/480?A co do tego Pana z lewa ,to "dwuznacznik"
The Best nic nie mowi o tym .  :sad:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Można zmienic to chwalenie na np. 640/480?A co do tego Pana z lewa ,to "dwuznacznik"
> The Best nic nie mowi o tym .


to zmien mi prosze   :big grin:  

a pan naprawde jest the best   :big tongue:   :big grin: 

p.s. zmienilam se sama , tylko nie wiem po co   :Roll:  dla mnie jest tak samo   :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

niech Ci bedzie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

acha i brak opisu do tej fotki.Kto jest kto?Nio pomijam goscia *thebesta*  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> acha i brak opisu do tej fotki.Kto jest kto?Nio pomijam goscia *thebesta*


niech bedzie ci   :big grin:  ( zmienilam se ale chyba nie do konca   :oops:  )

przeca to widac : ja , pierwsza z prawej , potem moja corka i nasz goryl   :cool:   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Co ma mi być? jest schludniej teraz na stronie.

----------


## frosch

> Co ma mi być? jest schludniej teraz na stronie.


ciesze sie , ze ci dobrze zrobilam   :big grin:  
swoja droga niewiele ci trzeba   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Sie *jabko* zdziwi.

----------


## Zochna

> Gościu z lewa jest the best.


najbardziej z lewej to Ty jestes.

----------


## jea

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Gościu z lewa jest the best.
> 
> 
> najbardziej z lewej to Ty jestes.


*Zosiu !!!*, ja Cię bardzo proszę...

----------


## Zochna

> *Zosiu !!!*, ja Cię bardzo proszę...


kiedy juz nie moglam _strzymac_ .... :Roll: 

ale wiem, wiem...  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> *Zosiu !!!*, ja Cię bardzo proszę...
> 
> 
> kiedy juz nie moglam _strzymac_ ....
> 
> ale wiem, wiem...


ino proszę, nie popuść...  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> przeca to widac : ja , pierwsza z prawej , potem moja corka i nasz goryl


Jeśli to Ty, pierwsza z prawej, to baaardzo młodo wyglądasz  :Wink2:  
A jeśli ta w środeczku, to też młodo, ale nie jak dziecko  :big grin:  
a jaka figura  :ohmy:   :cool:  
tak czy siak, miło Cię widzieć *Froschka*  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*kuleczka* , ja jestem mloda   :Roll:   :cool:  , przynajmniej tak sie od czasu do czasu czuje   :Lol:  
jaka tam ze mnie figura ,_ malutki_  pionek jestem   :Lol:  
tak czy siak ... mnie tez bylo milo   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Froschka   :Lol:  

Ja Cie juzkiedyś gdzieś widziałem przecie   :cool:

----------


## frosch

> Froschka   
> 
> Ja Cie juzkiedyś gdzieś widziałem przecie


podgladales mnie   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

> podgladales mnie


tiaaa

Królewa poszła się kapać a krasnale podglądały ją przez kratkę wywiewna. Jako że kratka była wysoko krasnale zrobiły poramidkę i tak stały sobie na ramionach i tylko jeden, ten będący najwyżej widział królewnę.

Chłopaki z dołu pytają: I co robi, co robi ?
Krasnal na górze: Ściąga suknie
- I co teraz, co robi ?
- Ściąga stanik
- ooooooo.
- A teraz ściaga majtki
- o matko uuuuu,   ooooo. No i co robi, co robi ?/
- No i stoi
- mi też, mi też, mi też, mi też

----------


## frosch

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

widziales mnie jak swoja fote wlepiales , ale byles tak w siebie wpatrzony , ze mnie olales    :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Wiedziałem !!
Byłas gdzieś pode mną (czy nade mną   :Roll:  )
Jak by nie patrzeć bardzo blisko   :cool:

----------


## frosch

> Wiedziałem !!
> Byłas gdzieś pode mną (czy nade mną   )
> Jak by nie patrzeć bardzo blisko


uffff ....  :big grin:  , juz sie balam , ze miales koszmarny sen   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

Ale widziałaś jak pamiętałem.
Mam pamięć jak słoń   :Lol:  
Bardzo dobrą ... tylko strasznie krótką   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Ale widziałaś jak pamiętałem.
> Mam pamięć jak słoń   
> Bardzo dobrą ... tylko strasznie krótką


  :big grin:  
dobrze , ze ci przypomnialam   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> dobrze , ze ci przypomnialam


Gdzież bym śmiał o Tobie zapomnieć   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ...
> dobrze , ze ci przypomnialam  
> 
> 
> Gdzież bym śmiał o Tobie zapomnieć


z twoja pamiecia to nie taki problem   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*frosch*, wybacz ale Ty chyba rodzilas majac 10 lat!   :ohmy:  
W kazdym razie bardzo wczesnie zaczynalas...   :Lol:  
Dobrze, ze napisalas ktora to corka, bo mialam z tym problem...   :Wink2:

----------


## malmuc

> *frosch*, wybacz ale Ty chyba rodzilas majac 10 lat!   
> W kazdym razie bardzo wczesnie zaczynalas...   
> Dobrze, ze napisalas ktora to corka, bo mialam z tym problem...


Zeljka mnie uprzedziła
miałam napisac to samo   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Jużtak jej nie schlebiajcie.
Co prawda młodo wygląda ale ma paskudny charakter   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

Cóż z tego jaki charakter skoro faceci i tak na co inne lecą?  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Frochka milusio się Ciebie ogląda  :Lol:

----------


## beti555

> Jużtak jej nie schlebiajcie.
> Co prawda młodo wygląda ale ma paskudny charakter


Zalezy jak na to spojrzec. To po prostu cięty język jest  :Wink2:   , a ze serduszko przy tym dobre, to juz super dodatek  :Wink2:

----------


## Anisia3

Po sugestii *jabka* niech będzie, też wkleję swoją fotkę.


 :big tongue:

----------


## beti555

> Po sugestii *jabka* niech będzie, też wkleję swoją fotkę.


Miło Cie poznać  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Anisia3

Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie.  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

hej *anisia* , fajna panienka zza okienka z ciebie   :big grin:  

*zelijka*  wybaczam ci kochana   :big grin:  .zaczelam tak wczesnie , bo balam sie , ze stara panna zostane   :oops:  , a wtedy jeszcze na mnie faceci lecieli   :cool:  
dziekuje wszystkim za komplementy  :oops:   , zwlaszcza ten od* jabka* mnie wzruszyl   :ohmy:   :big grin:  ....dobrze , ze mam dobre serce   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## premiumpremium

No to teraz trzeba, wg nowej nazwy działu "Forumowiczu, przedstaw dorodne okazy" przedstawiać _dorodne okazy_....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

No laski !!
Pokażcie swoje dorodne ... pomidory   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> No laski !!
> Pokażcie swoje dorodne ... pomidory


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Oj Jabko, zaraz Cię poproszą o zademonstrowanie chrzanu  :Wink2:

----------


## premiumpremium

> No laski !!
> Pokażcie swoje dorodne ... pomidory


Proszę  :wink:

----------


## jea

A co tutej sie dzieje  :Evil:  
warzywniak jakiś się robi...

----------


## jabko

Warzywniak był wczoraj z racji "dnia brukselki".
PP najodważniejsza bo nic jej nie grozi ... chwilowo   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


częściej cierpliwość  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## długi

> ten Chyba Pan a ja a ja.........to wie ,że jest cos takiego jak goń sie.Takie coś towarzyszy komentarzom bez uzasadnienia.


Co ty   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .... to powiedz dlaczego żaba jest gonia???

----------


## premiumpremium

> Warzywniak był wczoraj z racji "dnia brukselki".
> PP najodważniejsza bo nic jej nie grozi ... chwilowo


Chwilowo jeszcze jestem _nieosiagalna_  :wink:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Warzywniak był wczoraj z racji "dnia brukselki".
> PP najodważniejsza bo nic jej nie grozi ... chwilowo  
> 
> 
> Chwilowo jeszcze jestem *nieosiagalna*


jak dla kogo   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## celt

e tam, wklejam nas na zachete bo tylko gadacie zamiast fotki umieszczac  :smile:

----------


## wartownik

> e tam, wklejam nas na zachete bo tylko gadacie zamiast fotki umieszczac


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   Ale model jestes   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  i juz cie lubie ...

----------


## celt

Senkju   :cool:   :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

w stolycy byłam    :cool:   :cool:  
no, wystarczy już tych zdjęć  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

ups

----------


## jabko

A po co Ty ślunzaczko do WA-wy pojechała   :Roll:  

Witaj dżempel.
Z której strony jestes ??   :Roll:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> A po co Ty ślunzaczko do WA-wy pojechała   
> 
> Witaj dżempel.
> Z której strony jestes ??


ze mnie taka ślązaczka jak z koziej dupy trąbka
a pojechałam na wycieczkę, było świetnie!!!

----------


## dżempel

:oops:

----------


## andre59

Miło Cię poznać *Kasia*  :big grin:

----------


## beti555

Kasiu, fajna babka z Ciebie  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*kaska* ,   :big grin:   ....fajna trąbka jestes   :big grin:  

*celt*  , wy to normalnie  para miesiaca jestescie   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> *celt*  , wy to normalnie  para miesiaca jestescie


Ale spsuta lewa dolna szóstka   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> *celt*  , wy to normalnie  para miesiaca jestescie


My? A dlaczego?  :smile: 




> [
> Ale spsuta lewa dolna szóstka


Lubie slodycze  :smile:

----------


## izat

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ...
> *celt*  , wy to normalnie  para miesiaca jestescie  
> 
> 
> Ale spsuta lewa dolna szóstka


jabko,
strony Ci się mylą??  :big grin: 
jestes pewien, że lewa??   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Lubie slodycze


O chłopie.
Ja je uwielbiam 
Własnie pochłonałem dwie czekolady Nussebeisser z okienkiem.
A od rana (ze snickersem na śniadanie) to nawet nie wspomnę   :Lol:  






> jabko,
> strony Ci się mylą?? 
> jestes pewien, że lewa??


Jak mylą ??
No mam jedną lewą i  ...  tą drugą lewą   :Lol:

----------


## Chef Paul

... chyba ostatnio "letko" przytyłem  :sad: 



pzdr

----------


## tomek1950

Szefie, a Ty znów na Florydzie?  :smile:

----------


## Chef Paul

> Szefie, a Ty znów na Florydzie?


 ... właśnie wróciłem na Święta ... będę do końca Kwietnia  :smile: 

pzdr

----------


## tomek1950

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul



----------


## Heath

Bez czapki kucharskiej bym cię nie poznał...  :big grin:

----------


## DPS

Dziękuję za miłe powitanie naszej rodzinki trochę wcześniej.  :big grin:   Niestety, mam internet Orange, limit transferu i teraz przez dwa tygodnie nie mogę na forum.  :Evil:   Ale sumiennie przeczytałam CAŁY wątek. I to była miła lektura.  :Lol:   Do zobaczenia, jak odzyskam nowy limit na nowy miesiąc.  :sad:

----------


## tomek1950

To coś Ty ściągała, że przekroczyłaś limit  :ohmy:   :smile:

----------


## DPS

> To coś Ty ściągała, że przekroczyłaś limit


Jak wchodzę np. na forum i jest dużo zdjęć (a tutaj tak jest często i dobrze, że tak jest), to tylko przy otwieraniu tego i przeglądaniu liczy się pobór danych. Wcale nie musisz ich ściągać.  :Evil:   To wkurzające, ale co zrobić...  :Confused:   Mieszkam na maleńkiej wsi, kabel TPSA nie dochodzi i tak to wygląda.  :Evil:   Mam nadzieję, że nie stracę zbyt wiele, chociaż... to chyba płonna nadzieja.  :Roll:  Póki co, mogę tylko wejść w swój dziennik i komentarze, bo inne wątki raczej odpadają, chyba, że nie ma tam zdjęć. Pozdrawiam!  :big grin:

----------


## DPS

> To coś Ty ściągała, że przekroczyłaś limit


Jak wchodzę np. na forum i jest dużo zdjęć (a tutaj tak jest często i dobrze, że tak jest), to tylko przy otwieraniu tego i przeglądaniu liczy się pobór danych. Wcale nie musisz ich ściągać.  :Evil:   To wkurzające, ale co zrobić...  :Confused:   Mieszkam na maleńkiej wsi, kabel TPSA nie dochodzi i tak to wygląda.  :Evil:   Mam nadzieję, że nie stracę zbyt wiele, chociaż... to chyba płonna nadzieja.  :Roll:  Póki co, mogę tylko wejść w swój dziennik i komentarze, bo inne wątki raczej odpadają, chyba, że nie ma tam zdjęć. Pozdrawiam!  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Też korzystam z "pomarańczki". Zarówno w Warszawie jak i w komturii. Dobrze, że na tym odludziu jest EDGE. Szybkie to nie jest, ale można wytrzymać.  W Warszawie jestem w zasiegu HSDPA i to działa znacznie szybciej. Nie miałem nigdy problemu z przekroczeniem limitu. O ile pamietam to mam 3 Giga miesięcznie a po przekroczeniu limitu zwalnia. Limitu chyba nigdy nie przekroczyłem.

----------


## premiumpremium

> e tam, wklejam nas na zachete bo tylko gadacie zamiast fotki umieszczac


*celt*, Ty normalnie jak McGregor Ewan wyglądasz  :Lol:  
Ale ładna z Was para.

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał premiumpremium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


No dla kogo...???  :big tongue:

----------


## celt

[quote="premiumpremium"]


> e tam, wklejam nas na zachete bo tylko gadacie zamiast fotki umieszczac 
> 
> *celt*, Ty normalnie jak McGregor Ewan wyglądasz  
> Ale ładna z Was para.


Mnie to co chwila do kogos porownuja a to do Ewana, a to do tych blizniakow z m jak milosc a to znow do tego chudzielca z kabaretu Mru Mru

A za komplement dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał premiumpremium
> 
> *celt*, Ty normalnie jak McGregor Ewan wyglądasz  
> Ale ładna z Was para.
> 
> 
> Mnie to co chwila do kogos porownuja a to do Ewana, a to do tych blizniakow z m jak milosc a to znow do tego chudzielca z kabaretu Mru Mru
> 
> A za komplement dziekuje


Z tych wszystkich typów stanowczo wybieram Ewana.....  :smile: 
I dla siebie, i dla Ciebie  :wink:

----------


## kaśka maciej

dobra, obiecałam plażę...........

uwaga:



ahahahahaha  :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 


starczy już tego dobrego  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Cześć Kaśka   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Cześć Kaśka


No cześć skarbie!!
Jak ci się podobam w  wersji plażowej????  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

no chyba ci się nie podobam.........
albo odjęło ci mowę  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

cześć wam to ja dżempel(diabołek) wraz z "mężem i kumpelką   sory ale nie umiem normalnie wklejać zdjęć  :oops:  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...27a6d8482.html

----------


## kuleczka

....

----------


## kuleczka

Super ta fota  :big grin:  
A któraś to Ty???  :Wink2:  
Czyżby ta z rogami  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

no ta z rogami   :Roll:

----------


## wbro

Dżagusia, no, no.  :Wink2:

----------


## 6dziewiatka7

To i ja swoją gębę dodaję  :big grin:

----------


## grzesiozłodzi

> To i ja swoją gębę dodaję


OJEJ to ta z awatarka ???!!!  chyba nie lubiłaś tego fotografa  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Witaj, tu też się spotykamy, fajnie  :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

> Bez czapki kucharskiej bym cię nie poznał...


...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> no chyba ci się nie podobam.........
> albo odjęło ci mowę


...wprost odjęło mi mowę   :Lol:  

Co Ty te fotki tak chowasz.   :sad:

----------


## kropeczka27

Dawno mnie tu nie było, a tu tyle nowych fajnych buziek  :smile: 

Tylko coś mało zdjęc płci męskiej   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Dawno mnie tu nie było, a tu tyle nowych fajnych buziek 
> 
> Tylko coś mało zdjęc płci męskiej


Bo to jest "piękny" wątek   :Wink2:

----------


## dab

Witam po raz pierwszy na forum.  :big grin:  
Podniose troche meska srednia 
 :cool:  
PS. Macie moze gdzies linka do umowy o wykonczenie wnetrza? Wszedzie sa na wykonanie budowy domu...   :Confused:  Dzieki
Pozdrawiam
dab

----------


## kropeczka27

> Bo to jest "piękny" wątek


Upieram sie jednak, aby było więcej zdjęc męskiej części forum  :smile: 

Witaj *dab*  :smile:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Upieram sie jednak, aby było więcej zdjęc męskiej części...


To ja oficjalnie zaapeluje do chopaków coby jednak nie wklejali    :Lol:

----------


## dab

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> Bo to jest "piękny" wątek  
> 
> 
> Upieram sie jednak, aby było więcej zdjęc męskiej części forum 
> 
> Witaj *dab*


Szczerze mowiac to po co nam tu te brzydale?  :wink: 
Znacznie lepiej bedzie jak sie zaprezentuje strona zenska...  :big tongue:  

Pozdr
dab

----------


## wartownik

> Witam po raz pierwszy na forum.  
> Podniose troche meska srednia 
>  
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> dab


Czesc dab , fajna koszulka   :big grin:

----------


## dab

> Napisał dab
> 
> Witam po raz pierwszy na forum.  
> Podniose troche meska srednia 
>  
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> dab
> 
> ...


Witam  :smile: 
Wiosna...cieplo..trzeba sie jakos zaprezentowac  :big grin:  
Nie ma kobiety ktora sie by za mna nie obejrzala...  :big tongue:  
zreszta sam zobacz...czy te oczy moga klamac???...chyba nie.... 
pozdr
dab  :Lol:   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## beti555

Cześć *dab*  :big grin:

----------


## beti555

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...
> Upieram sie jednak, aby było więcej zdjęc męskiej części...
> 
> 
> To ja oficjalnie zaapeluje do chopaków coby jednak nie wklejali


No wiesz? Jak możesz  :Roll:   :Roll:  

Mam nadzieję, ze nie posłuchają  :Wink2:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


*Beti*, jestem za!!!  :Lol:

----------


## celt

Ja juz srednia podciagalem wiec czas na innych.

Witaj Dab.

----------


## kropeczka27

No wspaniale, że ktoś sie wstawił za moim pomysłem  :smile:  
W takim razie Panowie czekamy   :Lol:

----------


## geguś

> Witam po raz pierwszy na forum.  
> Podniose troche meska srednia 
>  
> PS. Macie moze gdzies linka do umowy o wykonczenie wnetrza? Wszedzie sa na wykonanie budowy domu...   Dzieki
> Pozdrawiam
> dab


No proszę   :big grin:  . Już na innym forum się zapoznawałeś?   :ohmy:

----------


## andre59

> Dawno mnie tu nie było, a tu tyle nowych fajnych buziek 
> 
> Tylko coś mało zdjęc płci męskiej


Po prostu na forum więcej kobiet jest  :big grin:

----------


## beti555

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Dawno mnie tu nie było, a tu tyle nowych fajnych buziek 
> 
> Tylko coś mało zdjęc płci męskiej  
> 
> 
> Po prostu na forum więcej kobiet jest


No nie wiem, nie wiem... To wygląda tak jakby niektórzy mężczyźni bali sie, ze przez zaprezentowanie swojej fotki stracą coś w oczach kobiet  :Wink2:   Hmmmm  :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

Przyłączam się do żeńskiego apelu odnośnie męskich zdjęć  :big grin:  

Chłopaki nooo !!

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Przyłączam się do żeńskiego apelu odnośnie męskich zdjęć  
> 
> Chłopaki nooo !!



Popieram, jabko to nawet mi coś obiecał i co????

NIC!!!!!!!!!!  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Przyłączam się do żeńskiego apelu odnośnie męskich zdjęć  
> 
> Chłopaki nooo !!
> 
> 
> 
> Popieram, jabko to nawet mi coś obiecał i co????
> ...


hmmm
Oszukałaś mnie   :Evil:  

Miało być zdjęcie z plaży (jeszcze pisałaś prawie nago   :Wink2:  ) i za to miała być fotka w koszulce.
Ale plaża była oszukana więc z koszulki nici.  :Lol:

----------


## wartownik

> ... jabko to nawet mi coś obiecał i co????


Kasia , dla ciebie , na otarcie lez

----------


## jabko

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

Ja tam nie mam z tym problemow  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

ale w gumki lecicie - jeden z drugim..  :Roll:

----------


## Heath

> Kasia , dla ciebie , na otarcie lez


hmm, z tego co pamiętam to Jabku zawsze ogonek zwisał a nie sterczał   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> Kasia , dla ciebie , na otarcie lez 
> 
> 
> hmm, z tego co pamiętam to Jabku zawsze ogonek zwisał a nie sterczał


Te ... Brutus   :Evil:  


Dziewczyny tyle gadacie o meskich fotkach a waszych prawie nie ma. Wklejacie po jednej i to jeszcze na chwile.
A nasz przedstawiciel  Celt alias Ewan MCg. wkleił ich już ze setkę   :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

> A nasz przedstawiciel  Celt alias Ewan MCg. wkleił ich już ze setkę


I to pewnie jeszcze nie koniec   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Tylko ostatnio coś bez żonki sie wkleja obrzydliwiec jeden   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Jabko- ale to ja jestem narcyzem nie zonka  :smile: 
No ale niech bedzie  :smile:  Tu jestesmy razem. Choc nie wiem czy meska czesc czytaczy nie znajdzie na zdjeciu ciekawszych elementow do ogladania  :smile: 


I specjalnie dla Jabka  :smile:

----------


## Stelka

> Przyłączam się do żeńskiego apelu odnośnie męskich zdjęć  
> 
> Chłopaki nooo !!


Proszę ,oto dwóch przystojniaków  :big grin:  
Z prawej mój a z lewej mojej siostry,który fajniejszy?????????  :big grin:  

My razem
a przy okazji życzę Wam wesołych i spokojnych Świąt

----------


## jabko

Cześć czarna Stelko   :cool:  
Juz sobie Ciebie przypomniałem...pies itp

A który lepszy to sie nie wypowiem
Obaj nie w moim guście   :Roll:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Jabko!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ja ci obiecałam zdjęcie z plaży!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Było??? Było!!!

NIe było mowy o sczegółach odzieżowych!!!!!!!!!

A ty też mi coś obiecałeś i co???????????????  :Evil:

----------


## arcobaleno

jabko wkleił jedno zdjęcie na cały wątek i zadowolony  :Roll:  
Od innych wymaga a sam nie świeci przykładem  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

Kasico przewstrętna  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  


Masz 15 minut
TIME OUT  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Kasico przewstrętna    
> 
> 
> Masz 15 minut



Ja przewstrętna????????????????  :Mad:   :Mad:  
I jeszcze Kasica!!!!!!!  :Evil:  

i tak cię uwielbiam  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
no boski, nic ująć nic dodać  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

noo jabko - toś się pokazał  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> noo jabko - toś się pokazał


Świątecznie. Z ja... na wierzchu   :Lol:

----------


## Stelka

he..faktycznie było świątecznie,szkoda tylko ,że tak krótko
Ale zleciały te święta  :Roll:

----------


## Maxtorka

Wszystkim Gębusiom i Buźkom Świąt pełnych radości , miłości i wiosennej nadziei .

----------


## frosch

_Spelnienia wielkanocnej pisanki i mokrego poniedzialku.... 
.......zyczy Frosia i Frosch_

----------


## mayland

Szkoda, że nie zrobiłam sobie wczoraj zdjęcia po wyjściu z pogotowia  :Lol:   Oko zaklejono mi tak, że plastry szły równo po przekątnej przez całą twarz  :Lol:   Wyglądałam jak... pirat  :Roll:  

Zawsze mogłabym to tłumaczyć, że mnie stary pobił  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

A po czym to ?   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

... Awaria serwera ...

Prosimy panie u umieszczanie swoich fotek   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Dostał się w oko  pył z pustaków z wapnem. I mnie wyżarło  :Lol:  
A tak swoją drogą to przeczulam budujących przed takimi przypadkami. Wapno ma to do siebie, że dolegliwości pojawiają się nawet po 2 dniach. Po pracy w zapyleniu pyłem wapiennym należy dobrze przemyć oczy np. solą fizjologiczną (do kupienia w aptece). My rozładowywaliśmy pustaki w czwartek i wtedy bardzo wiało, traf, że w naszą stronę  :cry:

----------


## jabko

I tak masz szczęscie że nic gorszego sie z oczkami nie stało.

A fotke mozesz wkleić 
Jak masz buźkępoklejoną to strzel fotkę z tyłu   :cool:

----------


## mayland

Nie powinnam się upubliczniać  :cool:   Taki fach...   :Lol:  
A od tyłu... tym bardziej bo jeszcze się okaże, że plecy mam za szerokie  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Nie powinnam się upubliczniać   Taki fach...





> A od tyłu... tym bardziej bo jeszcze się okaże, że plecy mam za szerokie


Kradniesz ?? .... yyy znaczy pracujesz dla Rządu ?

 :Wink2:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał mayland
> 
>  Nie powinnam się upubliczniać   Taki fach...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chyba dla Coca- Coli   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> chyba dla Coca- Coli


Myślisz że Rząd dolewa coś do Coca-coli w celu mamienia narodu   :Roll:  
To by tłumaczyło ciągłe 25% poparcia   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

"Ja jestem kobieta pracująca, żadnej pracy sie nie boję  :cool:   :Lol:  "

----------


## jabko

OK
Święta są to macie jabka 






A na koniec gołe jabko   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

no no ....ja nie moge , ale przystojniak   :big grin:  

super synek !!!

----------


## mayland

Ten mały JaPuszek jest świetny  :Lol:  Gratulacje Jabko  :cool:   :Lol:  

Moja latorośl ma 12 lat i niedługo będzie równa ze mną  :Lol:

----------


## beti555

Jabko, masz superanckiego synka  :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

super dzieciak -gratulacje!!!!

----------


## Chef Paul

... no to jak dzidziusie to i ja się pochwalę swoją córeczką  :smile: 



pzdr   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

Fiu fiu.......szefie......  :ohmy:  
Fajny bobas  :Wink2:  

*jabko* ale masz synusia słodkiego  :big grin:  
ale diabołek w oczach to chyba po tatusiu  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

Fiu, fiu... fajny motor...  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ... no to jak dzidziusie to i ja się pochwalę swoją córeczką 
> 
> 
> 
> pzdr


O   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Ale BRYKA 

 :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

*Jabko*, ale synusia pieknego masz!   :big grin:  Te oczki czarne, eh.., najbardziej lubie....   :big tongue:

----------


## mayland

Prawda, że bossski?  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> *Jablko*, ale synusia pieknego masz!   Te oczki czarne, eh.., najbardziej lubie....


Miał takie gadzina już od dnia narodzin (troszke zamglone ale czarne)
Nawet dla doktorków było to troszke dziwne bo ponoć prawie wszystkie dzieci maja na początku niebieskie 

Ale dośc już o Kornaku
Jak ktos ma córki to niech wkleja (ale min. od 20sti wzwyż)  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> *Jablko*, ale synusia pieknego masz!   Te oczki czarne, eh.., najbardziej lubie....  
> 
> 
> Miał takie gadzina już od dnia narodzin (troszke zamglone ale czarne)
> Nawet dla doktorków było to troszke dziwne bo ponoć prawie wszystkie dzieci maja na początku niebieskie 
> 
> Ale dośc już o Kornaku
> Jak ktos ma córki to niech wkleja (ale min. od 20sti wzwyż)


Mam dzwie, ale obecnie baaaaaaaaardzo zajęte   :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

> Fiu fiu.......szefie......  
> Fajny bobas  
> .....


... to bedzie zawsze moja mała córcia  :smile:  (... ma dopiero trochę powyżej 30-tki  :smile:  ...)

Buziaczki

ps - 



> ......
> 
> Mam dzwie, ale obecnie baaaaaaaaardzo zajęte


... moja jeszcze wolna ... mówi, że jej się nie spieszy  :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał Chef Paul
> 
> ... no to jak dzidziusie to i ja się pochwalę swoją córeczką 
> 
> 
> 
> pzdr  
> 
> 
> ...


Tobie?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## arcobaleno

eeehh...fajna bryka...ja swój musiałam poświęcić dla dobra budowy  :cry:

----------


## kropeczka27

> pzdr


WOW!!! Moje marzenie taki motor!

----------


## kropeczka27

Coś widzę, że Panowie nie zasypują nas zdjęciami....   :Roll:  

Więc może ja coś dodam... Pewnego Pana  :smile:  A nawet dwóch Panów   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

*Kropeczko*...  :oops:  

niektórzy faceci to jednak szczęściarze są  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> *Kropeczko*...  
> 
> niektórzy faceci to jednak szczęściarze są


Masz na myśli ... tego .. no ... Kopernika ??
Że ona go tak za ten ... nos trzyma   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał andre59
> 
> *Kropeczko*...  
> 
> niektórzy faceci to jednak szczęściarze są  
> 
> 
> Masz na myśli ... tego .. no ... Kopernika ??
> Że ona go tak za ten ... nos trzyma



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Nos jak widać jest już wytarty od trzymania   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Swoją drogą jedną ręką za "kulkę" a drugą za nos.
Niezły z Ciebie ananas   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Hahaha no tak.... Zawsze muszę coś trzymać   :Wink2:  
Ale swoja drogą tego Pana poniżej nie trzymałam za nos, a też jakiś wytarty   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Aś sie rozszalała

A jaki masz model jeansów bo nie widać ??
Moze wklej fotkę na której widać metkę   :oops:

----------


## kaśka maciej

cześć jabuszko  :oops:   :big grin:  

dla cię specjalnie  :oops:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Aś sie rozszalała


Dobra, dobra to już nie wklejam  :smile: 





> A jaki masz model jeansów bo nie widać ??
> Moze wklej fotkę na której widać metkę


Jabłuszko, czy wiesz, że ciekawość to pierwszy stopień do piekła   :Wink2:

----------


## premiumpremium

Ale Wy wszyscy ładni jesteście.....  :Roll:   :big tongue:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ale Wy wszyscy ładni jesteście.....


A ty co?? NIby nieładna????  :ohmy:  
hahahahaha  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> *Jablko*, ale synusia pieknego masz!   Te oczki czarne, eh.., najbardziej lubie....  
> 
> 
> Miał takie gadzina już od dnia narodzin (troszke zamglone ale czarne)
> Nawet dla doktorków było to troszke dziwne bo ponoć prawie wszystkie dzieci maja na początku niebieskie 
> 
> Ale dośc już o Kornaku
> Jak ktos ma córki to niech wkleja (ale min. od 20sti wzwyż)


moj synek tez ma czarne oczy.., od urodzenia   :big tongue:  wlasciwie to taki ciemny braz jest...

----------


## Żelka

> Aś sie rozszalała
> 
> A jaki masz model jeansów bo nie widać ??
> Moze wklej fotkę na której widać metkę


model na pewno super, jak cala reszta   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## beti555

> Napisał premiumpremium
> 
> Ale Wy wszyscy ładni jesteście.....  
> 
> 
> A ty co?? NIby nieładna????  
> hahahahaha


Właśnie *pepi*, o czym Ty mówisz?   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

> cześć jabuszko   
> 
> dla cię specjalnie


Czuję się niezwykle zaszczycony   :big grin:  
A ten kfiotek to kto ?





> ...
> Jabłuszko, czy wiesz, że ciekawość to pierwszy stopień do piekła


No to muszę się przygotować na gorącą wieczność   :Lol:  





> Napisał jabko
> 
> ...Moze wklej fotkę na której widać metkę  
> 
> 
> model na pewno super, jak cala reszta


To niezaprzeczalny fakt. Niezła lala   :Lol:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał premiumpremium
> 
> ...


A tak sobie głośno myślę...  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał beti555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


ale ty gluupio myslisz   :ohmy:  a przeciez nie jestes blondynka   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  
to ja przy tobie potwor jestem ( dobrze , ze mnie zaslaniasz swym  :Roll:   ........brzuchem   :Wink2:  )

----------


## andre59

Skoro dziewczyny proszą...  :Wink2:  
To nasza fotka z wycieczki do Biskupina w zeszłym roku  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

widzialam* andre* juz to zdjecie   :big grin:  
bardzo mi sie oboje na nim pdobacie   :smile:

----------


## andre59

chyba dwa dni temu na RW wkleiłem  :big grin:  
tyle nowych buziek się tam pokazało  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> chyba dwa dni temu na RW wkleiłem  
> tyle nowych buziek się tam pokazało


ciiiiiiiiii   :Wink2: 
dzisiaj mialy byc popiersia   :cool:   :smile:

----------


## dab

jacie krece  :big grin:  normalnie zrobil sie watek matrymonialny  :cool:  
A nie chcielibyscie lepiej pogadac o domkach?  :cool:   :big tongue:  
 :Wink2:  
pozdr
dab

PS. widac ze wiosna...wszyscy w super humorach  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> jacie krece  normalnie zrobil sie watek matrymonialny  
> A nie chcielibyscie lepiej pogadac o domkach?   
>  
> pozdr
> dab
> 
> PS. widac ze wiosna...wszyscy w super humorach


*dab*  , jestes nowy , wiec cie oswiece : tutaj ,na tym forum wiosna trwa wiecznie   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

A o domkach to się gada w dziale "Projekty"   :Lol:  

Witaj andre   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*andre59* eeeetam.Nie ma gitarrrryyy.  :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*andre59*  Ty przystojny gość jesteś  :smile:  

Dawać Panowie zdjęcia, dawać   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Kropka to nie będzie tej "metki" ??  :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kropka to nie będzie tej "metki" ??


Pożyjemy, zobaczymy   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> *andre59*  Ty przystojny gość jesteś


Miło mi  :oops:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Napisał premiumpremium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał beti555
> 
> ...


Ale żeś teraz wymyśliła  :ohmy:  
I jeszcze za *juzka* sie chowasz  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## premiumpremium

> *andre59*  Ty przystojny gość jesteś  
> 
> Dawać Panowie zdjęcia, dawać


Popieram koleżankę  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Ostatni wklejał się facet (czytaj andre)
Więc teraz kolej na dziewcze   :Lol:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Ostatni wklejał się facet (czytaj andre)
> Więc teraz kolej na dziewcze


Jak już nie będę _2 w 1_ to się wkleję  :wink:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Ostatni wklejał się facet (czytaj andre)
> Więc teraz kolej na dziewcze


A ja się nie wklejam, bo wytknąłeś mi ostatni że się rozpędziłam   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Ostatni wklejał się facet (czytaj andre)
> Więc teraz kolej na dziewcze  
> 
> 
> A ja się nie wklejam, bo wytknąłeś mi ostatni że się rozpędziłam


Kropa bo sie pogniewam   :Evil:  

Dawaj fotki



P.S - Celt przygotuj się juz powoli bo musisz przyjść z odcieczą jak trzeba będzie facia wkleić   :Lol:

----------


## mikopiko

laska

----------


## jabko

> laska


Ale tu tylko naturalne chcemy   :Roll:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> *andre59*  Ty przystojny gość jesteś  
> 
> Dawać Panowie zdjęcia, dawać


No... przyszła sasiadko, chyba wyśle to do meża  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Nie strasz mi kropki.

Kropeczko wrzuć cosik   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

I ponownie na chwilę

_I koniec czasu_

----------


## frosch

*jabko* czekam   :Evil:

----------


## frosch

wow   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## beti555

> I ponownie na chwilę


Na chwilę?   :ohmy:   No wiesz  :Evil:

----------


## jabko

Przecie Ty widziałaś
 :Lol:

----------


## mikopiko

jabko dawaj...
sie nie załapałam...bo na klawiaturze....ty wiesz co  :oops:

----------


## mikopiko

plisssss
 :big grin:

----------


## beti555

> Przecie Ty widziałaś


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> jabko dawaj...
> sie nie załapałam...bo na klawiaturze....ty wiesz co


Zdarzy się jeszcze okazja.
I tak dziś widzisz potrójnie   :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
> jabko dawaj...
> sie nie załapałam...bo na klawiaturze....ty wiesz co 
> 
> 
> Zdarzy się jeszcze okazja.
> I tak dziś widzisz potrójnie


spylaj   :Evil:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mikopiko
> 
> ...


Ja też Cie lubię
Mimo wszystko   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

:Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> 


cze kuleczka   :Lol:  

ładne   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

wow !!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

> wow !!!!


Spać   :Evil:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> wow !!!!   
> 
> 
> Spać


sama ?   :big tongue:

----------


## kuleczka

jaaaaabko!!!!!
zabiję
mógłbyś tą fotkę z cytatu wyjąć??

----------


## jabko

> jaaaaabko!!!!!
> zabiję
> mógłbyś tą fotkę z cytatu wyjąć??


Twoje życzenie jest dla mnie rozkazem   :Lol:  
Już jej nie ma

----------


## kuleczka

No  :big grin:  
a teraz spać   :cool:

----------


## mikopiko

no kurna...aja znowu ...nic nie widziałam...  :Evil:

----------


## frosch

miko ..przepraszam   :oops:

----------


## DPS

A ja???????  :big grin:   Też nic nie widziałam!!!   :Evil:   Proszę się wkleić...   :cool:  PLIIIIIIISSSSSSSSS   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## DPS

A poza tym, gdzie Wy, kurna, jesteście?   :Evil:   Na RW, na czacie czy w gębach?!  :Evil:   Zdążyć za Wami nie mogie!   :Evil:  
Jak się wkleisz *Jabko*, to od razu lepiej się poczuję...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Jabko kulni jeszcze jakas fotke dla nas co nie widzieli i nie wierza... Daj nam sie zobaczyc...   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
potem drugie pol nie zasnac   :cool:   :Wink2:  
dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
mialam ....piekny sen   :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

> *zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
> potem drugie pol nie zasnac    
> dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
> mialam ....piekny sen


  :cry:   a ja się pochlastałam....
ale mnie uratowali....  :cry:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
> potem drugie pol nie zasnac    
> dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
> mialam ....piekny sen  
> 
> 
>    a ja się pochlastałam....
> ale mnie uratowali....


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
posluchalas mnie ?   :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *andre59*  Ty przystojny gość jesteś  
> 
> Dawać Panowie zdjęcia, dawać  
> 
> 
> No... przyszła sasiadko, chyba wyśle to do meża


Ups... chyba faktycznie muszę uważać   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> I ponownie na chwilę
> 
> _I koniec czasu_


*Jabko* Ty spryciarzu!!! 
Ja się tak nie bawię, o takich godzinach spię  :sad:  Dawaj tu zdjęcie na stałe !! Daj pocieszyć oczy   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> *zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
> potem drugie pol nie zasnac    
> dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
> mialam ....piekny sen


Polać tej Pani , dobrze gada   :cool:   :Wink2:  
Ty się śmiejesz ale mnie się naprawdę śniliście , cała wczorajsza banda   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Fajnie było   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
> potem drugie pol nie zasnac    
> dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
> mialam ....piekny sen  
> 
> 
> Polać tej Pani , dobrze gada    
> ...


Ale numer  :big grin:  
Ja też miałam dziwne sny  :oops:  
Pamiętam, ze *Maxti* byłaś i *jabko*  :cool:  
*Rrmi* się jeszcze przewijała w tym śnie  :Roll:  
Szczegółów nie zdradzam..........Freud wespół z Jungiem meliby ciekawy materiał do analizowania  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## frosch

ja tez mialam sen 
......prawdziwy   :Roll:  
nie moge jednak zdradzac szczegolow   :oops:  

*maxi* tez tam byla   :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

> ja tez mialam sen 
> ......prawdziwy   
> nie moge jednak zdradzac szczegolow   
> 
> *maxi* tez tam byla



i kto jeszcze?  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ja tez mialam sen 
> ......prawdziwy   
> nie moge jednak zdradzac szczegolow   
> 
> *maxi* tez tam byla  
> 
> 
> ...


ty 
z Froschem   :Evil:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:  
ale ...to nie był sen...


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

> *zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
> potem drugie pol nie zasnac    
> dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
> mialam ....piekny sen


No, zaluje, zaluje, ze nie bylo mnie tutaj....   :cry:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mikopiko
> 
> ...





juz po was   :Evil:  




 :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *zelijka* warto bylo nie spac pol nocy czekajac na fotke *jabka* 
> potem drugie pol nie zasnac    
> dobrze ze i *kulka* sie wkleila 
> mialam ....piekny sen  
> 
> 
> No, zaluje, zaluje, ze nie bylo mnie tutaj....


chcesz ? opowiem ci   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

No, juz slucham. Opowiadaj.   :cool:

----------


## frosch

no wiec ....
*jabko* siedzial 
tylem do monitora 
*kulka* tak samo   :ohmy:  
oba se siedzieli 
i musialo byc goraco , bo mieli skape ubrania 
oboje   :Roll:  
i musze przyznac , ze oboje maja fajne nogi   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Razem siedzieli, czy kazdy osobno? A te ubrania to dokladnie jakie,  :Roll:   co bylo widac, lub jak wolisz, czego nie bylo wiadc?   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

tak , oboje na jednej stronie   :big grin:  
ubrania ......skromne 
ale moglyby byc skromniejsze 
zwlaszcza *jabka*   :big grin:   :oops:

----------


## DPS

No tak! Jak mnie nie ma, to jest zawsze najlepsze!  :Evil:   To niesprawiedliwe!   :sad:   Buuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## andre59

Znowu gadu-gadu, a fotek ni ma  :Roll:   :Confused:   :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Czy zrobił ktoś fotki jak oni siedzieli, w tych ubraniach, skąpych? Jeśli tak, to dawać na forum  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Czy zrobił ktoś fotki jak oni siedzieli, w tych ubraniach, skąpych? Jeśli tak, to dawać na forum


ze na to nie wpadlam   :Evil:   :Wink2:  
wiele sie jeszcze musze nauczyc   :Roll:  
ale mam dobra pamiec   :big grin:  
wzrokowa   :big tongue:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Czy zrobił ktoś fotki jak oni siedzieli, w tych ubraniach, skąpych? Jeśli tak, to dawać na forum  
> 
> 
> ze na to nie wpadlam    
> wiele sie jeszcze musze nauczyc   
> ale mam dobra pamiec   
> wzrokowa


*Froschka*, to opisz własnymi słowami  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Ja jak zwykle mam spóźniony zapłon  :Lol:   Nic nie widziałam i wszystko mnie ominęło  :Lol:  
Ciekawi mnie natomiast jedna sprawa  :cool:  Przeoczyliście ją....  :cool:  
_Dlaczego froschka, oprócz skapych ubrań widziała gołe nogi jabka i kuleczki?_
Pytanie następne:
_Gdzie wtedy była froschka skoro widziała ich nogi?_
Pytanie docelowe:
_Czy froschka tylko obserwowała z tej niewygodnej pozycji czy też może...   (nie bedę tu nawiązywać do wymiany doświadczeń bo o odkurzaczach centralnych to nie ten wątek  )?_

Miłego dnia  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


nie moge 
jak zaczne opisywac *jabko* , dostane bana   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

no to prosze bawiący się inwestor http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...1d50ffdb6.html    jakby ktoś umiał zamienić ten link w fotke byłoby fajnie  :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

:big grin:

----------


## dżempel

kurnia musze się cofnąć troche do tyłu bo coś piszecie o jakiś neglizach a nie jestem zorientowana o co chodzi- musiała być niezła biba  :ohmy:

----------


## frosch

> Ja jak zwykle mam spóźniony zapłon   Nic nie widziałam i wszystko mnie ominęło  
> Ciekawi mnie natomiast jedna sprawa  Przeoczyliście ją....  
> _Dlaczego froschka, oprócz skapych ubrań widziała gołe nogi jabka i kuleczki?_
> Pytanie następne:
> _Gdzie wtedy była froschka skoro widziała ich nogi?_
> Pytanie docelowe:
> _Czy froschka tylko obserwowała z tej niewygodnej pozycji czy też może...   (nie bedę tu nawiązywać do wymiany doświadczeń bo o odkurzaczach centralnych to nie ten wątek  )?_
> 
> Miłego dnia


_odp.1_:   nogi  byly nieubrane (przy czym* kulki* tylko do polowy )
_odp.nastepna_:  siedziala centralnie na wprost nog 
_odp.docelowa_ :  nie tylko obserwowala ,usmiechala sie rowniez (sama do siebie jak idiotka  :Lol:  ). co do dalszej czesci pytania : co autorka miala na mysli ? wstepnie odpowiem .: doswiadczyla przyjemnego uczucia   :Wink2: 


p.s.* mayland* , czy ty tez masz tak wybujala wyobraznie jak ja ?   :Roll:  
milej niedzieli   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*miko* ja tez lubie na lezaco , ale niekoniecznie ogladac fotki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*dzempel* a twojej bibie , to ktoras ty ? 
nie wmawiaj nam , ze bylas przebrana za zyrandol , bo i tak ci nie uwierzymy   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

Cóż... ta moja wyobraźnia czasem mnie na manowce sprowadza  :oops:   :Lol:  
A że zbok ze mnie okrutny to cóż na to poradzę?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Cóż... ta moja wyobraźnia czasem mnie na manowce sprowadza   
> A że zbok ze mnie okrutny to cóż na to poradzę?


milo mi , ze nie jestem sama   :cool:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Ten typ tak widać ma  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

widac , jestes w moim typie   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

ja to z tymi rogami a obok to mój ślubny oby tylko się nie dowiedzieli Ci z   :ohmy:   kuriii .PS. biba moja naprawde była udana -najbardziej mi się podobały oczy taksówkarza jak nas wiózł do domu

----------


## kuleczka

*dżempel*, jak się bawić to się bawić  :cool:   :Wink2:  


*frosch* ja byłam całkeim przyzwoicie ubrana, nie wiem skąd te insynuacje  :Lol:  
no ale *jabko*  :cool:  
a Ty go chcesz jeszcze rozbierać  :Roll:  
przecie by mu było ogonek widać  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

a wy rozbieracje we śnie chłopaków z forum?  :ohmy:  chyba musze tu częściej zaglądać .jednak jestem wzrokowcem więc poprosze fotki -choć wyobraźnie też mam dużą-(ale co real to real )  :oops:

----------


## frosch

*kulka* , nie pisalam , ze bylas nieprzyzwoicie  ubrana , tylko skapo (tez mam takie ciuszki , nie martw sie   :big grin:  )
co do *jabka* , rozebralam go oczyma do konca , wiec tez wszystko widzialam   :big grin:   :oops:

----------


## beti555

> *kulka* , nie pisalam , ze bylas nieprzyzwoicie  ubrana , tylko skapo (tez mam takie ciuszki , nie martw sie   )
> co do *jabka* , rozebralam go oczyma do konca , wiec tez wszystko widzialam


Tak, przez te granatowe "wdzianko"  :Lol:  *jabka* wszystko było widać  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*Jabko*, nowe zdjecia dajesz i nic mi nie mówisz  :cry:  

dobra, dobra, jeszcze będziesz coś chciał  :sad:

----------


## Ew-ka

to ja sie też pochwale moją corcią   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*Ew-ka*, to juz pannica jest , nie???
ładna  :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

> to ja sie też pochwale moją corcią


Ewa  :ohmy:  
ona lata  :ohmy:  


 :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> *Ew-ka*, to juz pannica jest , nie???
> ładna


11 kwietnia skonczyla 21 lat   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Ewa  
> ona lata


też sie zdziwiłam   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> *Ew-ka*, to juz pannica jest , nie???
> ładna 
> 
> 
> 11 kwietnia skonczyla 21 lat



a to baranek ona jest!!!! czy raczej owieczka??  :big grin:  

21 lat... fajny wiek  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Nie było mnie półtora dnia a wy zapisałyscie prawie dwie strony ??  :Roll:  
Troszke wczoraj przesadziłem na 30-tce kulegi i do teraz mnie żołądek boli





> *kulka* , nie pisalam , ze bylas nieprzyzwoicie  ubrana , tylko skapo (tez mam takie ciuszki , nie martw sie   )
> co do *jabka* , rozebralam go oczyma do konca , wiec tez wszystko widzialam


Nie musisz oczyma.
Mam jeszcze w zanadrzu fotkę z plaży   :Lol:  
Tylko okularki i kąpielówki   :Lol:  

Ale nikt nie zna nocy ani godziny gdy ta fotka pojawi się na chwilę.

----------


## mayland

Jak plaża to plaża na 5 minut  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Jak plaża to plaża na 5 minut


No w końcu mayland   :cool:  

Cześć kotku 
Ładny łańcuszek ... na kostku   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> Ładny łańcuszek ... na kostku


Zerwałam się na chwilkę  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

no i znowu się spóźniłam  :sad:  
jakiś opóźniony zapłon mam chyba  :sad:  
mogę prosić o replay??????????????  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Kurde coś pokręciłam  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*kasia* ,*mayland* jeszcze widac w cytacie* jabko*   :Roll:  
*ew-ka* , niezla _latawica_ z* kasi* ho ho    :ohmy:   :big grin:  
*jabko* , _ daaaaj mi te nooooc_...._te jedna noc_  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Miło Cię widzieć *mayland*  :big grin:  
*Ew-ka*, jakie fajne zdjęcie  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *kasia* ,*mayland* jeszcze widac w cytacie* jabko*   
> *ew-ka* , niezla _latawica_ z* kasi* ho ho     
> *jabko* , _ daaaaj mi te nooooc_...._te jedna noc_


ale ja tylko czerwony krzyżyk widzę  :sad:

----------


## jabko

> ale ja tylko czerwony krzyżyk widzę


To chyba znak od Boga Kasiu   :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> ale ja tylko czerwony krzyżyk widzę  
> 
> 
> To chyba znak od Boga Kasiu



jaki????
mam się bać???  :ohmy:

----------


## frosch

*kasia* przylec do mnie , to ci pokaze   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *kasia* przylec do mnie , to ci pokaze



frosch, choćby zaraz, tylko gdzie????????????  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Nasza fotka jest na 24 stronie wątku  :Wink2:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...asc&start=1380

----------


## jea

czesc  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

:big grin:   :ohmy:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *kasia* przylec do mnie , to ci pokaze  
> 
> 
> 
> frosch, choćby zaraz, tylko gdzie????????????


miedzy köln a düsseldorf   :big tongue:

----------


## jea

:ohmy:

----------


## frosch

> 


co? 
 :ohmy:

----------


## kuleczka

> 





> czesc


*jea*, to nie RW  :big grin:  
zalecałabym bardziej treściwe wypowiedzi  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*Ewcia* corcia Twoja  przypomniala mi Mary Poppins. Ona tez jest jak z bajki. 
Widac tez, ze po mamie ma ta wieczna mlodosc,   :big grin:  bo na 21 to nie wyglada ta dziewczynka.   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

Tak się porobiło, że moje maleństwo skończyło wczoraj 18 lat   :Roll:  
Teraz dwie dorosłe kobiety w domu, jak to możliwe?

----------


## Żelka

Oj, Tolus, kobiety sa zawsze dorosle.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  One juz takie sie rodza.   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Tak się porobiło, że moje maleństwo skończyło wczoraj 18 lat   
> Teraz dwie dorosłe kobiety w domu, jak to możliwe?


*Tolusia* -ucałuj w piętkę swoja *Kornelcię* ...albo zrób pierdzioszka od ciotki Ewki   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> *Ewcia* corcia Twoja  przypomniala mi Mary Poppins. Ona tez jest jak z bajki. 
> Widac tez, ze po mamie ma ta wieczna mlodosc,   bo na 21 to nie wyglada ta dziewczynka.


bo tak miało to wyglądać   :Wink2:   wczoraj miała sesję zdjęciową   :Lol:  
Jej zdjęcie "zdobi " pewien katalog znnych linii lotniczych   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> *Tolusia* -ucałuj w piętkę swoja *Kornelcię* ...albo zrób pierdzioszka od ciotki Ewki


ucałowałam   :big grin:  ale nie w piętkę   :cool:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> *Tolusia* -ucałuj w piętkę swoja *Kornelcię* ...albo zrób pierdzioszka od ciotki Ewki   
> 
> 
> ucałowałam   ale nie w piętkę


*Tola* - córa śliczna jak z obrazka   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
a synus jesce malutki   :Wink2:    ale masz udane dzieciaki -Gratuluję   :big grin:

----------


## tola

malutki synuś chciałby kupić taką hondkę zabaweczkę, szuka sponspora, może ciocia *Ew-ka*...tak w ramach sympatii   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> malutki synuś chciałby kupić taką hondkę zabaweczkę, szuka sponspora, może ciocia *Ew-ka*...tak w ramach sympatii


jeszcze jeden fan 2-kółek ????  ja od kilku m-cy nic innego nie słysze jak tylko motor i motor .....mój H. oszalał   szuka motoru ...jakiegoś czopera czy jak sie to ustrojstwo nazywa .....   :cool:  

a Synusiowi Twemu sie dorzuce -jak mnie odwiedzi -ma sie rozumieć   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> a Synusiowi Twemu sie dorzuce -jak mnie odwiedzi -ma sie rozumieć


myślę, że jutro znajdzie chwilę wolnego, by wpaść do Ciebie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

*Ew-ka*, ciesz się, ze tylko czopera, nie ścigacza  :big grin:   :Wink2:  

*Tola*, ale masz dzieci udane  :cool:  
Synuś to już widzę, jak łamie damskie serca  :big grin:   oj dziewczyny to mu pewnie u stóp leżą  :Wink2:  
Córa również śliczna jest!!!
Gratulacje  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Ja też gratuluję młodzieży  :Lol:

----------


## Anisia3

O rany, świetne dzieci. Nie mogę sobie wyobrazic momentu, kiedy moje będą podobnie wyglądać.

----------


## rrmi

> *Tola*, ale masz dzieci udane


Jaka Matka takie dzieci  :big grin:  

*Tola* a ziec juz jest?
Bo jak co to Wiesz  :big grin:   :Roll:

----------


## tola

*Kuleczka* dzięki   :big grin:  
z tym synkiem to prawda, niestety, w dodatku sportowiec, to wiesz   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Tola*, ale masz dzieci udane  
> 
> 
> Jaka Matka takie dzieci  
> 
> *Tola* a ziec juz jest?
> Bo jak co to Wiesz


jest...ale to się jeszcze może zmienić, więc pamiętam, oczywiście, oczywiście   :Lol:  

*Anisia*, nawet się nie obejrzysz, życie to torpeda

----------


## mayland

Hmm moja córka ma 12 lat to chyba za młoda jest  :Confused:  
Ojciec i tak  powiedział, że do 30 facet przez próg nie przejdzie  :Lol:

----------


## tola

> Hmm moja córka ma 12 lat to chyba za młoda jest  
> Ojciec i tak  powiedział, że do 30 facet przez próg nie przejdzie


mój ma 16, to akurat....ale za kilka lat   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Hmm moja córka ma 12 lat to chyba za młoda jest  
> Ojciec i tak  powiedział, że do 30 facet przez próg nie przejdzie


pierwszego trza odstrzelić ,a reszta będzie sie bała   :Lol:   to byla dewiza mojego   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

:Lol:  
Mamy wiatrówkę  :ohmy:  
Ja starego prędzej odstrzelę  :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> *Kuleczka* dzięki   
> z tym synkiem to prawda, niestety, w dodatku sportowiec, to wiesz


no to pozamiatane  :Lol:  
ale jakie On ma spojrzeeenie  :cool:  
bardzo przystojny chłopaszek  :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> ale jakie On ma spojrzeeenie  
> bardzo przystojny chłopaszek


*Kulka*, czyżbyś myślała, że mogłabym być dobrą teściową dla Ciebie   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :ohmy:  

spojrzenie ma po tatusiu   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ale jakie On ma spojrzeeenie  
> bardzo przystojny chłopaszek 
> 
> 
> *Kulka*, czyżbyś myślała, że mogłabym być dobrą teściową dla Ciebie      
> 
> spojrzenie ma po tatusiu


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*Tola*, czy ja wyglądam na "molestantkę nieletnich"  :Lol:  
co on by z taką starą rurą robił, chyba "babciu" wołał  :big grin:

----------


## tola

stara, nie stara, ale jaka rura   :big grin:  pierwszaklasa   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> stara, nie stara, ale jaka rura   pierwszaklasa


dzięki *Tola*  :big grin:  
ale jeśli masz w domu lustro, to daleko "rury prima sort" szukać nie musisz  :cool:   :cool:  
W końcu jesteś naszą forumową Miss  :Wink2:  
Wielki to ciężar odpowiedzialności pewnie jest....... musisz zawsze ładnie wyglądać....
ja to bym chyba nawet w makijażu spała  :Roll:

----------


## frosch

*tolu*  sliczne te twoje dzieciatka   :big grin:  
mozesz byc z nich dumna i czesciej nam ich fotki wlejac
nie zaszkodzi z rodzicami   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> *tolu*  sliczne te twoje dzieciatka   
> mozesz byc z nich dumna i czesciej nam ich fotki wlejac
> nie zaszkodzi z rodzicami


Zwłaszcza z mamusią   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*Tolu*, fajne dzieci  :big grin:  ( czy oni jeszcze lubią jak się mówi do nich dzieci?  :Wink2:  )
a córka to chyba do cię podobna???

----------


## andre59

> Tak się porobiło, że moje maleństwo skończyło wczoraj 18 lat   
> Teraz dwie dorosłe kobiety w domu, jak to możliwe?


Jak te dzieciaki szybko rosną  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Mój Piotrek za tydzień skończy 18 lat,
tylko patrzeć jak pannę do domu przyprowadzi, tylko patrzeć  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Pozdrowienia dla córci i syna  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

No *Tola*  młodzież udała Ci się  :smile:  
Córka śliczna! Nie będzie mogła się opędzić od wielbicieli  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

Mamuśki  !! Dzieciaki pierwsza klasa, ale Wy nam tu nie mydlijcie (  :ohmy:  matko jak to się mówi - chyba nie mydlcie  :Roll:  ? ) oczu zdjeciami pociech tylko swoje wklejajcie !! 
Ew-ki to choć nóżki ostatnio widziałam  :Wink2:  ale Miss Tolę to chyba tylko gdzieś kiedyś na jakimś zlotowym foto a tak to bardziej pamiętam,ze ogród ma piekny !  :big grin:  
Kulka też się ociąga strasznie  :Roll:  a jak już postanowi to ja nigdy _utrafić_ nie mogę  :Roll:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> *Ewcia* corcia Twoja  przypomniala mi Mary Poppins. Ona tez jest jak z bajki. 
> Widac tez, ze po mamie ma ta wieczna mlodosc,   bo na 21 to nie wyglada ta dziewczynka.   
> 
> 
> bo tak miało to wyglądać    wczoraj miała sesję zdjęciową   
> Jej zdjęcie "zdobi " pewien katalog znnych linii lotniczych


No, to gratuluje mlodej Pannie! A ja sie wlasnie zastanawialam, ze ta fotka bardzo profesjonalna jest i juz chcialam zapytac, kto takie piekne fotki robi.   :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

*Tolu* piekne masz dzieci, a corka to cala Ty. Bardzo jest do Ciebie podobna.   :big tongue:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Mamuśki  !! Dzieciaki pierwsza klasa, ale Wy nam tu nie mydlijcie (  matko jak to się mówi - chyba nie mydlcie  ? ) oczu zdjeciami pociech tylko swoje wklejajcie !! 
> Ew-ki to choć nóżki ostatnio widziałam :


przecież moja gęba też jest w gębach i to na pierwszej stronie   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Mamuśki  !! Dzieciaki pierwsza klasa, ale Wy nam tu nie mydlijcie (  matko jak to się mówi - chyba nie mydlcie  ? ) oczu zdjeciami pociech tylko swoje wklejajcie !! 
> Ew-ki to choć nóżki ostatnio widziałam :
> 
> 
> przecież moja gęba też jest w gębach i to na pierwszej stronie


eee tam - to wątek stary i długi  - wymaga aktualizacji co jakiś czas  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Ja się przypominałem dwie stronki wcześniej  :big grin:  
Chyba jestem usprawiedliwiony  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## jea

Mnie gały wypadajom, to sie nie bede pokazywał  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Panowie... Zdjęć nigdy za wiele   :Lol:  
Dlatego proszę wklejać !!   :Wink2:

----------


## agiis

Tola ale ty masz duuże dzieci  :ohmy:   :Lol:  no to albo je miałas w przedszkolu albo tak dobrze sie trzymasz  :wink:  (to był komplement, jakby ktos nie zaczaił  :wink:  )

----------


## frosch

> Mnie gały wypadajom, to sie nie bede pokazywał


nie przesadzaj   :Roll:  
mnie wypadaja jak ciebie widze   :big grin:  
pokaz jakies foty  z plazy   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## DPS

Bardzo słusznie, Frosiu! Panowie, proszę się wklejać, najlepiej topless! andre, jesteś zaktualizowany, to ewentualnie można by Ci darować...  :Lol:

----------

Ja nie pan, ale sie zaktualizuję. w tym sezonie czerwone dodatki sa na topie  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

ty sie wcale nie starzejesz   :Roll:   :Lol:  
*Verka* !!!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
nie avatar tylko swoja fotke aktualna mialas wkleic   :big grin:  
moze byc na tulipanie   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Mnie gały wypadajom, to sie nie bede pokazywał


Za duzo marchewki!   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> Tola ale ty masz duuże dzieci   no to albo je miałas w przedszkolu albo tak dobrze sie trzymasz  (to był komplement, jakby ktos nie zaczaił  )


muszę się trzymać, bo inaczej upadnę   :Lol:  
Ale zapewniam, że dużo chętniej się wkleja swoje fotki mając 20 lat, niż wtedy, gdy ma się o drugie tyle więcej, niestety   :cool:  
ale niech będzie, ładne róże dostałam, mogę pokazać, uwielbiam herbaciane   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

:cool:

----------


## kuleczka

*Tola*, bardzo atrakcyjna z Ciebie kobieta  :cool:  
Powiem więcej, jesteś w moim typie.......
nie żebym ja ten tego  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Ew-ka

> *Tola*, bardzo atrakcyjna z Ciebie kobieta  
> Powiem więcej, jesteś w moim typie.......
> nie żebym ja ten tego


*Kulka* -ustaw sie w kolejkę ....mnie kręci od dawna   :Lol:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Tola*, bardzo atrakcyjna z Ciebie kobieta  
> Powiem więcej, jesteś w moim typie.......
> nie żebym ja ten tego  
> 
> 
> *Kulka* -ustaw sie w kolejkę ....mnie kręci od dawna


nie pchać się  :Evil:  
Tola ma fanki od zamierzchłych czasów  :cool:  

Ale dzieciaki powyrastały, tylko my w dalszym ciągu wiecznie młode  :big tongue:

----------


## kuleczka

Przepraszam, ale ja byłam pierwsza  :cool:  
Dobrze *Ew-ka* że nie jestem sama, bo już myślałam, że ze mną coś nie tak  :Wink2:  
Ja to w ogóle tak mam, że bardziej się przyglądam atrakcyjnym kobietom, niż mężczyznom  :Roll:   Uwielbiam patrzeć na piękne kobitki. 
Moje koleżanki też się do tego przyznają  :Wink2:  
ups

----------


## Ew-ka

> Przepraszam, ale ja byłam pierwsza  
> Dobrze *Ew-ka* że nie jestem sama, bo już myślałam, że ze mną coś nie tak  
> Ja to w ogóle tak mam, że bardziej się przyglądam atrakcyjnym kobietom, niż mężczyznom   Uwielbiam patrzeć na piękne kobitki. 
> Moje koleżanki też się do tego przyznają  
> ups


zaden wstyd -od wiekow wiadomo ,że ubieramy sie dla innych kobiet a nie dla mężczyzn   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Tola - no pięknie ! I róże i Ty  :big grin:  
Ciekawe czy ja będę miała się czym pochwalić za 15 lat  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

tiaaa, entliczek pętliczek, którą tu dziś wezmę do siebie   :Roll:  

zawsze się oglądam na ulicy za zgrabnymi, ładnymi dziewczynami  :cool:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Tola - no pięknie ! I róże i Ty  
> Ciekawe czy ja będę miała się czym pochwalić za 15 lat


se kupisz róże i będziesz miała czym   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> zawsze się oglądam na ulicy za zgrabnymi, ładnymi dziewczynami


No to prawie tak jak ja   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> Tola - no pięknie ! I róże i Ty  
> Ciekawe czy ja będę miała się czym pochwalić za 15 lat


zapewniam, że tak, znam się na ludziach   :big grin:  
a róże dostałam od mężczyzny i to nie był mój mąż   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*Tola*  :cool:  
zawsze mi sie pdobalas  :big grin:  
i nawet bardzo cie lubie 
i wybaczam ci wszystko   :Roll:

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> ...
> zawsze się oglądam na ulicy za zgrabnymi, ładnymi dziewczynami 
> 
> 
> No to prawie tak jak ja


prawie, bo Ty lubisz uległe, a ja wolę te trudne   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał tola
> 
> ...
> zawsze się oglądam na ulicy za zgrabnymi, ładnymi dziewczynami 
> 
> 
> No to prawie tak jak ja


mógłbyś sobie darować to "prawie"  :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> *Tola*  
> zawsze mi sie pdobalas  
> i nawet bardzo cie lubie 
> i wybaczam ci wszystko


*Frosia*, ale czy aby na pewno wszystko, bo wiesz, martwię się   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *Tola*  
> zawsze mi sie pdobalas  
> i nawet bardzo cie lubie 
> i wybaczam ci wszystko  
> 
> 
> *Frosia*, ale czy aby na pewno wszystko, bo wiesz, martwię się


juz mi przeszlo 
nie jestem pamietliwa   :Roll:  
dlugo mialam nerwa wiesz....
tak ze 3min 
i poszlo w niepamiec   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał agiis
> 
> Tola ale ty masz duuże dzieci   no to albo je miałas w przedszkolu albo tak dobrze sie trzymasz  (to był komplement, jakby ktos nie zaczaił  )
> 
> 
> muszę się trzymać, bo inaczej upadnę   
> Ale zapewniam, że dużo chętniej się wkleja swoje fotki mając 20 lat, niż wtedy, gdy ma się o drugie tyle więcej, niestety   
> ale niech będzie, ładne róże dostałam, mogę pokazać, uwielbiam herbaciane


*Tolu*, ty to naprawdę te dzieci w przedszkolu miałaś, no albo tuż po komunii  :Roll:  
ładna kobieta z ciebie  :oops:

----------


## jabko

> prawie, bo Ty lubisz uległe, a ja wolę te trudne


Każda jest w końcu uległa ... nawet jeśli jest trudna przez pewien czas   :Lol:  

Ale dośc słodkiego pierdzenia bo sie dziewczyny pobiją niedługo o sławną niepokonaną miss muratora.

*Celt* wklej coś w celu rozładowaia atmosfery   :Wink2:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał tola
> 
> prawie, bo Ty lubisz uległe, a ja wolę te trudne  
> 
> 
> Każda jest w końcu uległa ... nawet jeśli jest trudna przez pewien czas   
> 
> Ale dośc słodkiego pierdzenia bo sie dziewczyny pobiją niedługo o sławną niepokonanamiss muratora.
> 
> *Celt* wklej coś w celu rozładowaia atmosfery




pierdzenia  :ohmy:  


 :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> zaden wstyd -od wiekow wiadomo ,że ubieramy sie dla innych kobiet a nie dla mężczyzn


Święta prawda, chociaż urok męskich spojrzeń również mnie mile łechce  :cool:  




> zawsze się oglądam na ulicy za zgrabnymi, ładnymi dziewczynami


Ładne z nas zboczeniuchy  :Lol:  

Zazdraszczam Ci *tola* tych kwiatów  :Wink2:  
dawno od obcego nie dostałam, ale pocieszam się tym, że przynajmniej mąż o mnie pamięta, bo wie że lubię  :cool:

----------


## tola

Łomatko 360 sekund nerwa  :Roll:  
a ja mam nerwa że zmieniłaś awatar i NIGDY Ci tego nie wybaczę   :Evil:

----------


## tola

To wyżej to do *Frosch*  :Confused:

----------


## frosch

> Łomatko 360 sekund nerwa  
> a ja mam nerwa że zmieniłaś awatar i NIGDY Ci tego nie wybaczę


serio ?  :ohmy:   :oops:  
poprawie sie   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> se kupisz róże i będziesz miała czym


lepiej by było dostać od męża albo nie męża  :Wink2:  ale jak nie da rady to sama se kupie - a co !

Tola mi wywróżyła, że jednak dostanę   :Wink2:   :cool:  


A tak w ogole to ruch się tu zrobił, ze hej - babeczki się gromadnie pokazały to i jabko się odezwał  :cool:  ale wyniuchał  :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## tola

> pierdzenia


to chyba jakieś zapożyczenie z łaciny, bo nie znam   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> A tak w ogole to ruch się tu zrobił, ze hej - babeczki się gromadnie pokazały to i jabko się odezwał  ale wyniuchał


Podświadomośc siakaś.
Zobacz kto pierwszy wpisał się po fotce misski   :Lol:  
Nawet na forum ściągnąłem 6 dni po misce 

Dość gadania.
Wklejać fotki

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> Łomatko 360 sekund nerwa  
> a ja mam nerwa że zmieniłaś awatar i NIGDY Ci tego nie wybaczę  
> 
> 
> serio ?   
> poprawie sie


czekam z utęsknieniem, Jabko też   :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

Mi bateria siada i kończyć muszę  :Wink2:  
Mam nadzieję, ze fotki bezterminowo wklejać będziecie i jutro będę miała co oglądać  :cool:  

A w ogóle to kciuki za mnie trzymać jutro bo na rozmowę idę  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

Kolorowych  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> A w ogóle to kciuki za mnie trzymać jutro bo na rozmowę idę   
> ...


Do psychologa ?? 

 :Wink2:

----------


## tola

*Arcobaleno*, nasze kciuki nie potrzebne, oczarujesz każdego   :Wink2:  
powodzenia   :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

> Łomatko 360 sekund nerwa  
> a ja mam nerwa że zmieniłaś awatar i NIGDY Ci tego nie wybaczę


*Tola* a ty to co? Lepsza jesteś? Też wolałam tamten twój awatar, taki "tolowy".[/i]

----------


## jabko

> *Arcobaleno*, nasze kciuki nie potrzebne, oczarujesz każdego   
> powodzenia


Miało być dość słodkości.

acro jak źle pójdzie to upuść coś na podłogę i z gracją podnieś.
Może podziała   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał tola
> 
> *Arcobaleno*, nasze kciuki nie potrzebne, oczarujesz każdego   
> powodzenia  
> 
> 
> Miało być dość słodkości.
> 
> acro jak źle pójdzie to upuść coś na podłogę i z gracją podnieś.
> Może podziała


no nie wiem  :Roll:  
nie sądzę, że *arcobaleno* próbuje się zatrudnić w klubie go-go  :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> no nie wiem  
> nie sądzę, że *arcobaleno* próbuje się zatrudnić w klubie go-go


Ale na plebani chyba też nie   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...
> no nie wiem  
> nie sądzę, że *arcobaleno* próbuje się zatrudnić w klubie go-go 
> 
> 
> Ale na plebani chyba też nie


Poddaję się  :big grin:  
Ale co, jeśli to rozmowa z kobietą???  :Roll:

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> Łomatko 360 sekund nerwa  
> a ja mam nerwa że zmieniłaś awatar i NIGDY Ci tego nie wybaczę  
> 
> 
> *Tola* a ty to co? Lepsza jesteś? Też wolałam tamten twój awatar, taki "tolowy".[/i]


fakt, też go lubię, ten tylko na czas wiosenny, wiesz, motyle w brzuchu i te sprawy, ruda wróci...zawsze wraca   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> *Arcobaleno*, nasze kciuki nie potrzebne, oczarujesz każdego   
> powodzenia  
> 
> 
> Miało być dość słodkości.
> 
> acro jak źle pójdzie to upuść coś na podłogę i z gracją podnieś.
> Może podziała


to scena z filmu "Nie wierzcie bliźniaczkom", lubisz kino familijne?   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Poddaję się  
> Ale co, jeśli to rozmowa z kobietą???


Czytając wasze wcześniejsz wypowiedzie acro powinna się ładnie ubrać.   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> to scena z filmu "Nie wierzcie bliźniaczkom", lubisz kino familijne?


chyba nie wiem "o so chodzi"   :Roll:

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> ...
> to scena z filmu "Nie wierzcie bliźniaczkom", lubisz kino familijne?  
> 
> 
> chyba nie wiem "o so chodzi"


to znaczy że wszystko z Tobą w porzadku   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tola
> 
> ...


To już mogłaś wywnioskować po tym ze lubię schylające się kobiety   :Lol:  

aha bo nie pisałem wcześniej
Róże też bardzo ładne   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Koniec gadania!
Głosuję za wklejaniem fotek  :big grin:  
Tak się zastanawiam, że nikt nie zapodał jeszcze fotki spod prysznica  :Roll:  
Jak do tej pory, to *jabko* był najskąpiej ubrany na pewnejj fotce tylko dla wybranych  :cool:  
No, pomijając moje wklejane kiedyś ciemną nocą pod wpływem piwka hihi  :oops:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Koniec gadania!
> Głosuję za wklejaniem fotek  
> Tak się zastanawiam, że nikt nie zapodał jeszcze fotki spod prysznica  
> Jak do tej pory, to *jabko* był najskąpiej ubrany na pewnejj fotce tylko dla wybranych  
> No, pomijając moje wklejane kiedyś ciemną nocą pod wpływem piwka hihi


*kuleczka, ty tajniaku*  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Koniec gadania!
> Głosuję za wklejaniem fotek  
> Tak się zastanawiam, że nikt nie zapodał jeszcze fotki spod prysznica  
> Jak do tej pory, to *jabko* był najskąpiej ubrany na pewnejj fotce tylko dla wybranych  
> No, pomijając moje wklejane kiedyś ciemną nocą pod wpływem piwka hihi


  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
A ja jej nie widziałem
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Wkleiłas dla ludu nie potrafiącego docenic piękna 

Ale ja Cie przebiję   :Lol:  
Tym razem Ty tego nie zobaczysz   :cool:

----------


## plamiak

To może i ja się załapię tym razem.... jestem po piwku...

----------


## tola

> Ale ja Cie przebiję   
> Tym razem Ty tego nie zobaczysz


a ja, a ja, zobaczę???

*Kulka*, legendy krążą o tej Twojej fotce, a ja nie widziałam   :Evil:

----------


## tola

> .... jestem po piwku...


ja jestem w trakcie, czyli mam lepiej   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Koniec gadania!
> Głosuję za wklejaniem fotek  
> Tak się zastanawiam, że nikt nie zapodał jeszcze fotki spod prysznica  
> Jak do tej pory, to *jabko* był najskąpiej ubrany na pewnejj fotce tylko dla wybranych  
> No, pomijając moje wklejane kiedyś ciemną nocą pod wpływem piwka hihi 
> 
> 
> ...


OKRUTNIK!!!!! 
cóż, pozostaje mi tylko być czujną  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*taki jesteś jabko??????????????   
dobra, zobaczymy jeszcze będziesz jakąs plaże chciał *

----------


## jabko

> ...a ja, a ja, zobaczę???
> ...


Niestety abyś mnie lubiła muszę udawać "trudnego"   :big grin:  
Wiec się nie załapiesz   :Wink2: 





> *taki jesteś jabko??????????????   
> dobra, zobaczymy jeszcze będziesz jakąs plaże chciał *


hanysko słodka opanuj się
przecie nie pisałem że Ty też nie zobaczysz

----------


## kuleczka

> To może i ja się załapię tym razem.... jestem po piwku...


*plamiak*, ale mówisz to Ty, czy twoja żona  :cool:  
wolałabym wiedzieć  :Roll:

----------


## plamiak

Ja to mówię -  PLAMIAK!

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> .... jestem po piwku...
> 
> 
> ja jestem w trakcie, czyli mam lepiej


a ja po...więc mam gorzej.... 


(jak sprawdzić równe tynki..? przepraszam że tu..  :oops:  )

----------


## plamiak

> (jak sprawdzić równe tynki..? przepraszam że tu..  )



Po piwku nie sprawdzisz...

----------


## tola

> Niestety abyś mnie lubiła muszę udawać "trudnego"   
> Wiec się nie załapiesz


lubisz uległe, więc udam, że się zmartwiłam   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> (jak sprawdzić równe tynki..? przepraszam że tu..  )


najlepiej poziomicą, chyba   :Roll:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał tola
> 
> ...a ja, a ja, zobaczę???
> ...
> 
> 
> Niestety abyś mnie lubiła muszę udawać "trudnego"   
> Wiec się nie załapiesz  
> 
> ...


ja ci dam hanyskę...........  :Evil:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> ja ci dam hanyskę...........


  :Lol:  

Już sie nie nerwuj.
Dam Ci cynk kiedy będzie fotka   :Wink2:  
O ile będziesz na forum

----------


## plamiak

No dajcie cos ... konkretnego.... gęby....w końcu już późno - to może ktoś się zdecyduje na jakąś promocję dla wąskiego grona zainteresowanych...

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...
> ja ci dam hanyskę........... 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Już sie nie nerwuj.
> ...


najlepiej zrobisz jak mi na priva przyślesz  :Wink2:   :oops:  
tak po znajomości  :Wink2:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


a jak wstawi..to Kasiu zasave uj proszę i mi wyślij...bom ciekawa  :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Sprytne   :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Sprytne


sprytne, sprytne, ale dlaczego wciąż mam napis: nie masz nowych wiadomości????  :cry:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Sprytne  
> 
> 
> sprytne, sprytne, ale dlaczego wciąż mam napis: nie masz nowych wiadomości????


miało być tak:
sprytne ... ale nieskuteczne   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


jabko, jakies inne *jablko*  sie za cię podało na czacie i beszczelny buzi chciał...  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> jabko, jakies inne *jablko*  sie za cię podało na czacie i beszczelny buzi chciał...


niemozliwe
mam hasło

a dałaś mu   :Roll:   :Evil:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...
> jabko, jakies inne *jablko*  sie za cię podało na czacie i beszczelny buzi chciał... 
> 
> 
> niemozliwe
> mam hasło
> 
> a dałaś mu


a w życiu, wiesz, że się z obcymi nie całuję!!!!  :Wink2:  
 ale to było *jablko*, a tyś jest jabko  :Wink2:  
jakaś nagroda mi się chyba należy... nie...??????  :oops:

----------


## jabko

> a w życiu, wiesz, że się z obcymi nie całuję!!!!  
>  ale to było *jablko*, a tyś jest jabko  
> jakaś nagroda mi się chyba należy... nie...??????


Jasne   :cool:  

Na RW wkleje Ci gacie ... męskie   :Lol:

----------


## jea

Tolu piękna niewiasta z Ciebie i się dobrze trzymasz, pewnie używasz dobrych konserwantów  :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Od wczorajszego dnia tyle napisaliście, a tylko jedno zdjęcie *Toli* ! Bardzo ładne zresztą!!!! 

Gdzie reszta zdjęć? Czemu nic nie wklejacie tylko gadacie?   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
A Panowie to już w ogóle się nie starają....

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> Gdzie reszta zdjęć? Czemu nic nie wklejacie tylko gadacie?    
> A Panowie to już w ogóle się nie starają....


Ja nie wklejam bo czekam na "metkę"   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...
> 
> Gdzie reszta zdjęć? Czemu nic nie wklejacie tylko gadacie?    
> A Panowie to już w ogóle się nie starają....
> 
> 
> Ja nie wklejam bo czekam na "metkę"


Dobrze... pewnego dnia zrobie tak jak Ty spryciarzu  :smile:  Nie znasz dnia, ani godziny   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Tolu piękna niewiasta z Ciebie i się dobrze trzymasz, pewnie używasz dobrych konserwantów


No co Ty Jea. Tola jest ekologiczna. Bez konserwantów.   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Nie nie 
Moja fotketrzeba rozpatrywać w kategorii straszenia więc musiała być tylko na chwilę i w środku nocy.
Twojątrzeba rozpatrywać w kategoriach piękna więc powinna tu zostac na wieki

----------


## Maxtorka

> [Moja fotketrzeba rozpatrywać w kategorii straszenia więc musiała być tylko na chwilę i w środku nocy.
> Twojątrzeba rozpatrywać w kategoriach piękna więc powinna tu zostac na wieki


Nie wiedziałam że to się teraz _straszenie_ nazywa   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


Sprytny bajkopisarz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Bardzo podoba mi się zabawa "pojawiam się i znikam"  :smile: 
A co do Twojego straszenia, to wiesz ciężko mi ocenic skoro NIE WIDZIAŁAM   :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

No to ja Was postraszę  :wink:  *Ale bardzo proszę nie cytować tego zdjęcia.*

  :tongue:

----------


## Maxtorka

Witaj *słoneczko*   :big grin:  
Miło Cię poznać   :big grin:  
I jakiego masz ślicznego towarzysza   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Mam takie trzy, ale ten, najstarszy, chodzi za mną jak cień  :smile:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Mam takie trzy, ale ten, najstarszy, chodzi za mną jak cień


Rzec by można  - wierny jak pies   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> Tolu piękna niewiasta z Ciebie i się dobrze trzymasz, pewnie używasz dobrych konserwantów


Żubr mnie najlepiej konserwuje   :Lol:

----------


## tola

*Słoneczko*, to Ty się czarnych kotów nie boisz i przez lewe ramię uroków nie odczyniasz, jak drogę Ci przebiegną   :big grin:  
Dobrze masz, ja zawsze czekam, aż ktoś pierwszy przejedzie   :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

Ba... 

_Już sobie z pechem
poradzić mogę,
odkąd mam czarne kotki,
JA przebiegam im drogę_ 

A one i tak czują się dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

*Sloneczko* czemu Ty chcesz nas kotem straszyć?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   Toż to miłe przytulaki  :Lol:  
Miło Cię poznać  :Wink2:   :Lol:  [/b]

----------


## arcobaleno

Ojjjj co za dzień miałam  :Confused:  
Na tą nieszczęsną rozmowę nie dojechałam w ustalonej porze bo mąż mi numer odstawił i zemdlał  :sad:   Kawał chłopa leży jak kłoda na podłodze, ja nasłuchuję czy oddycha, czy serce bije...z tego wszytkiego nie mogłam sobie przypomnieć numeru na pogotowie...na szczęście już wszystko dobrze, prawdopodobnie to na skutek udaru słonecznego - kupiłam mu dziś czapkę  z daszkiem i bez niej już go z domu nie wypuszczę  :Roll:  Moze ktoś powie,ze to zwykłe zasłabnięcie ale on już kiedyś miał przy mnie wstrząs anafilaktyczny i myślałam wtedy,że umrę ze strachu...teraz też...

Sory,ze tu ale musiałam się gdzieś wyżalić...

A rozmowe przełożyłam na późniejszą godzinę - czarować nie miałam kogo bo dwie kobitki ją prowadziły  :Wink2:  

*Słoneczko* - witaj w gębach !
Kotki ja też lubię, ale czarnego nigdy nie miałam - rodzice mają białasa  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ojjjj co za dzień miałam  
> Na tą nieszczęsną rozmowę nie dojechałam w ustalonej porze bo mąż mi numer odstawił i zemdlał


A kiedy ostatnio robił jakieś badania, np. na poziom cholesterolu?
Twój mąż pewnie jest jeszcze młody, ale każdy chłop od wieku 35 lat powinien zażywać codziennie *Acard* (normalna aspiryna, ale w dawce 75 mg), która zapobiega zwężeniu naczyń krwionośnych.

----------


## andre59

"Gęby" kochane, wpisujcie się na listę uczestników zlotu.  :big grin:  
Formukarz zgłoszeniowy już jest dostępny.

----------


## kropeczka27

*Sloneczko* witaj w gębkach  :smile:  

*Q* ale oczy ma ten Twoj kociak   :ohmy:   superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

*Q*, czy Ty jesteś facet, czy kobitka????
Raz używasz męskich, a raz damskich form osobowych  :Roll:

----------


## rrmi

> W moim mniemaniu gorszego od ciebie nie ma.


Pozwole sobie nie zgodzic sie .
*Q* jest nadzwyczaj przyzwoitym i dobrze zapowiadajacym sie mlodym czlowiekiem  :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## Q

Wyjasniam, ze mozna sie do mnie zwracac per Pan lub per Q-wa.  :big tongue:  Jestem niezwykle wyrozumialym osobnikiem.  :cool:  

P.S. jak ani "kota", ani takiej kuchni nie mam.  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Wyjasniam, ze mozna sie do mnie zwracac per Pan lub per Q-wa.  Jestem niezwykle wyrozumialym osobnikiem.  
> 
> P.S. jak ani "kota", ani takiej kuchni nie mam.


Ok. Nie chcesz, nie mów  :Wink2:  
Nie będę wścipska.
Są tylko dwie możliwości:
- piszecie jako para pod jednym nickiem
- masz rozdwojenie jaźni  :cool:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> [Moja fotketrzeba rozpatrywać w kategorii straszenia więc musiała być tylko na chwilę i w środku nocy.
> Twojątrzeba rozpatrywać w kategoriach piękna więc powinna tu zostac na wieki
> 
> 
> Nie wiedziałam że to się teraz _straszenie_ nazywa


  :Lol:  
Nowe czasy, nowa młodzież 




> ...
> Sprytny bajkopisarz    
> 
> Bardzo podoba mi się zabawa "pojawiam się i znikam" 
> A co do Twojego straszenia, to wiesz ciężko mi ocenic skoro NIE WIDZIAŁAM


OK zróbmy tak
Tyłek za jabka ... znaczy metka za jabka   :cool:  

Idziesz na to ??

----------


## jabko

> Napisał Q
> 
> Wyjasniam, ze mozna sie do mnie zwracac per Pan lub per Q-wa.  Jestem niezwykle wyrozumialym osobnikiem.  
> 
> P.S. jak ani "kota", ani takiej kuchni nie mam. 
> 
> 
> Ok. Nie chcesz, nie mów  
> Nie będę wścipska.
> ...


Dodałbym c - jest gayem   :Lol:  
i różnie to bywa

----------


## Q

:big grin:  zostanmy przy gay(jak to pisze jabko) z rozdwojeniem jazni(jak pisze Kuleczka.  :cool:   :big tongue:   :cool:  

P.S. jestem bardzo przewrazliwiony na widok  zmarszczek.  :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> zostanmy przy gay(jak to pisze jabko) z rozdwojeniem jazni(jak pisze Kuleczka.    
> 
> P.S. jestem bardzo przewrazliwiony na widok  zmarszczek.


super!!!!  :big grin:  
dotąd nie znałam żadnego gay'a z rozdwojeniem jaźni  :Roll:  
 :Lol:

----------


## Q

Ciesze sie, ze sie cieszysz .  :big tongue:  

P.S. masz ladne stopy, widzialem w "dwie szpileczki".  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Ciesze sie, ze sie cieszysz .  
> 
> P.S. masz ladne stopy, widzialem w "dwie szpileczki".


senkju  :cool:  
chociaż w sumie, to mało widziałeś  :Wink2:

----------


## Q

> Napisał Q
> 
> Ciesze sie, ze sie cieszysz .  
> 
> P.S. masz ladne stopy, widzialem w "dwie szpileczki". 
> 
> 
> senkju  
> chociaż w sumie, to mało widziałeś



 :oops:  .  :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

Ale sie rozgadali!   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Ciesze sie, ze sie cieszysz .  
> 
> P.S. masz ladne stopy, widzialem w "dwie szpileczki".


Gdzie? Ja nic nie widzialam. Znowu cos przegapilam.   :Evil:

----------


## Żelka

> ale każdy chłop od wieku 35 lat powinien zażywać codziennie *Acard* (normalna aspiryna, ale w dawce 75 mg), która zapobiega zwężeniu naczyń krwionośnych.


Slonko, co Ty mowisz?   :ohmy:  Tego nie wiedzialam. Ale czemu brac leki jesli jest sie zdrowym?   :oops:  Czy to tak mozna brac leki.., na zas....   :Roll:  a noz widelec, przyda sie... ???  :Roll:  
p.s.
Czytalam gdzies, ze trzeba miec w domu taka aspyryne i w przypadku podejzenia zawalu zanim pogotowie przyjedzie wziac dawke 600mg. Czy to prawda? Ktos wie cos na ten temat?
Ale temat nam sie zrobil w gebach...   :oops:

----------


## Q

> Napisał Q
> 
> Ciesze sie, ze sie cieszysz .  
> 
> P.S. masz ladne stopy, widzialem w "dwie szpileczki". 
> 
> 
> Gdzie? Ja nic nie widzialam. Znowu cos przegapilam.


Zdjecia koncza sie na kolanach, w wewatku "szpilki dwie"- dzial porad zyciowych.  :oops:  

P.S.sorry, bez linku - netykieta.  :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Q
> 
> ...


O, to lece, bo juz inny kawal Kuleczki widzialam...   :Lol:

----------


## JoShi

> Ale czemu brac leki jesli jest sie zdrowym?


Taka moda.

----------


## dżempel

miały być gęby a są extra buzie . Myślałam ,że kobity budujące będą w chustkach w podomkach   :ohmy:  faceci w pocie czoła stojący przy betoniarach.A TU NOWOCZESNOŚĆ , kobitki jak z żurnala ,faceci z humorem dowcipem i komputerem przed nosem-kurnia co za czasy?  :big tongue:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Tego nie wiedzialam. Ale czemu brac leki jesli jest sie zdrowym?


*Zeljko*, ten lek, czyli *Acard*, działa zapobiegawczo, a mężczyźni są bardziej narażeni na udar mózgu niż kobiety.
Zażywanie go, gdy zwapnienie naczyń jest już w rozkwicie, to tzw. musztarda po obiedzie.

Najlepiej zapytaj lekarza  :smile:

----------


## frosch

wejdzcie sobie na czata albo na priv i sobie nawrzucajcie , ok?  :Confused:  
jako kara zamienna moze byc fotka   :big grin:  ludzka   :big tongue:  
*sloneczko* milo mi  cie widziec   :big grin:  

jak sie wkurze , to wroce do mojego starego avatara , albo jeszcze lepiej dam to , co mam na tapecie i nie bedzie juz wam tak do smiechu   :Evil:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
buzka   :big grin:  
*jea* , wciaz czekam   :cool:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Tego nie wiedzialam. Ale czemu brac leki jesli jest sie zdrowym?
> 
> 
> *Zeljko*, ten lek, czyli *Acard*, działa zapobiegawczo, a mężczyźni są bardziej narażeni na udar mózgu niż kobiety.
> Zażywanie go, gdy zwapnienie naczyń jest już w rozkwicie, to tzw. musztarda po obiedzie.
> 
> Najlepiej zapytaj lekarza


To bardzo wygodne brać garść leków z rana i nie myśleć o trybie życia jaki się prowadzi.
Może lepiej zadać sobie odrobinę trudu i prowadzić zdrowszy tryb życia?

----------


## DPS

*Marjucha* ma, jak myślę,  sporo racji, tym bardziej, że leki takie jak Acard zawierają salicylany i działają drażniąco na błonę śluzową żołądka, z czasem mogą spowodować nawet wrzody. Wiadomo, że nie ma leków, których zażywanie nie dawałoby skutkółw ubocznych. Aspiryna i Acard mają takie, że niszczą żołądek.

----------


## DPS

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   Wow, *Marjucha*!   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Jaki fajny nowy awatarek!   :big grin:

----------


## michal_m

> Dodałbym c - jest gayem   
> i różnie to bywa


,A małe jabko też pewnie z jabłoni?

----------


## Sloneczko

> To bardzo wygodne brać garść leków z rana i nie myśleć o trybie życia jaki się prowadzi.
> Może lepiej zadać sobie odrobinę trudu i prowadzić zdrowszy tryb życia?


Jaką garść?   :ohmy:  
Napisałam o jednym, zapobiegającym udarom u mężczyzn.
Moc Acardu jest równa 1/4 tabletki Polopiryny S, tej dla dzieci.

Jeśli zażywałoby się duże ilości, to jak w przypadku każdego leku, mogą wystąpić działania uboczne. Dlatego też wspomniałam o poradzie u lekarza.

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> To bardzo wygodne brać garść leków z rana i nie myśleć o trybie życia jaki się prowadzi.
> Może lepiej zadać sobie odrobinę trudu i prowadzić zdrowszy tryb życia?
> 
> 
> Jaką garść?   
> Napisałam o jednym, zapobiegającym udarom u mężczyzn.
> Moc Acardu jest równa 1/4 tabletki Polopiryny S, tej dla dzieci.
> ...


Tak, wiem że napisałaś o jednej tabletce, tylko tendencja jest taka, że tego Acardu może by dorzucić rutinoscorbin, bo też nie zaszkodzi, coś mnie głowa lekko boli, to wezmę może apap...
Ja po prostu jestem wrogiem brania środków farmakologicznych, gdy nie ma ku temu naprawdę ważnych przesłanek.
No, ale to moje zdanie, a wątek Gęby... chyba nie po to został stworzony, żebyśmy się na takie tematy spierali.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## frosch

> a wątek Gęby... chyba nie po to został stworzony, żebyśmy się na takie tematy spierali. 
> Pozdrawiam.


*marjucha* 
wiec wklejaj swoja naswiezsza _gebe_  prosze   :cool:  
i powiedz jakiego kremu uzywasz   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> a wątek Gęby... chyba nie po to został stworzony, żebyśmy się na takie tematy spierali. 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *marjucha* 
> wiec wklejaj swoja naswiezsza _gebe_  prosze   
> i powiedz jakiego kremu uzywasz


No to masz

Krem na porost włosów  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

A w ogóle, chciałam Was bardzo przeprosić za tę wymianę zdań z *Q*.

Długo nie wklejałam swojej gęby, choć jestem na forum już kawał czasu, ponieważ obawiałam się, że mój prześladowca i tu nie da mi spokoju i zepsuje klimat rozmów, jak to zawsze robi na mój widok. Niestety tak się stało i tym razem  :sad: 
Nie umiałam zmilczeć kolejnej zaczepki.

Jeszcze raz Wszystkich przepraszam.

----------


## frosch

*sloneczko* wyluzuj , nie daj sie sprowokowac 
*marjucha* , dziekuje   :big grin:  (za te loczki , ktore widac z tylu   :Wink2:  )

----------


## marjucha

> *sloneczko* wyluzuj , nie daj sie sprowokowac 
> *marjucha* , dziekuje   (za te loczki , ktore widac z tylu   )


Jakie loczki  :ohmy:  
To nie moje  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *sloneczko* wyluzuj , nie daj sie sprowokowac 
> *marjucha* , dziekuje   (za te loczki , ktore widac z tylu   )
> 
> 
> Jakie loczki  
> To nie moje


robiles przeszczep?   :ohmy:  

ja mam sztuczne piersi i sie nie chwale   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


Też mam  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A w ogóle, chciałam Was bardzo przeprosić za tę wymianę zdań z *Q*.
> 
> Długo nie wklejałam swojej gęby, choć jestem na forum już kawał czasu, ponieważ obawiałam się, że mój prześladowca i tu nie da mi spokoju i zepsuje klimat rozmów, jak to zawsze robi na mój widok. Niestety tak się stało i tym razem 
> Nie umiałam zmilczeć kolejnej zaczepki.
> 
> Jeszcze raz Wszystkich przepraszam.


Ja tam sie nie gniewam  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Luzik kochana koleżanko.
Dawno tu nie zagladałem ale kocurka masz fajowego.

pozdrówka i luzik pamietaj luzik.

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


dlaczego je zaslaniasz ? 
cos z nimi nie tak?   :Roll: 

*Niktspecjalny* , pozdrowa   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> OK zróbmy tak
> Tyłek za jabka ... znaczy metka za jabka   
> 
> Idziesz na to ??


Jesli najpierw jabko, potem metka to muszę sie poważnie zastanowić   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> OK zróbmy tak
> Tyłek za jabka ... znaczy metka za jabka   
> 
> Idziesz na to ??
> 
> ...


Umowa stoi   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


Kurczę, muszę szybko znaleźć jakąs metkę   :Wink2:   :Lol:    Może w pralce coś znajdę   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

> Wyjasniam, ze mozna sie do mnie zwracac per Pan lub per Q-wa.  Jestem niezwykle wyrozumialym osobnikiem.  
> 
> P.S. jak ani "kota", ani takiej kuchni nie mam.


aaaaa qtas można ?
 :Lol:

----------


## jea

> ...*jea* , wciaz czekam


ja tu już byłem  :big grin:  
przecież mię widziałaś na RW  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*jea* przeciez mialam  cie na fototapecie   :big tongue:  
chce nowe....... z plazy   :oops:  

*selimm*.....zwracam sie z uprzejma prosba o zamieszczenie swojego foto 
patrz jak ladnie sie usmiecham   :big grin:  
to warunek uczestnictwa w dyskusji na _gebach_   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

Nie mam z plaży, jeszcze  :big grin:  
*selimm* się nie pokaże, koniec kwietnia się zbliża, to się strasznie marszczy  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Nie mam z plaży, jeszcze  
> *selimm* się nie pokaże, koniec kwietnia się zbliża, to się strasznie marszczy


moze byc i pomarszczony 
znajdziemy odpowiedni krem dla niego   :cool:  

jakbys sie wybieral na te plaze to daj cynk   :big grin:  

moze tez byc z basenu , wanny , sypialni   :Wink2:

----------


## Q

O i jak ladnie sie wszystko wyjasnilo.  :big tongue:  

P.S. *selimm* , pewnie , ze tak .  :cool:  Nawet  z przydomkiem "kwietniowy".   :big tongue:    Czyli taki pomarszczony przy oku, oczach mialem na mysli.  :cool:

----------


## selimm

> *selimm*.....zwracam sie z uprzejma prosba o zamieszczenie swojego foto


nie...  
 :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> *selimm*.....zwracam sie z uprzejma prosba o zamieszczenie swojego foto 
> 
> 
> nie...


ja się też przyłączam do prośby i nie ma NIE   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> *selimm*.....zwracam sie z uprzejma prosba o zamieszczenie swojego foto 
> 
> 
> nie...


hanysce odmawiasz ?   :ohmy:  
ty gorolu !!!   :Evil:  
 :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> *selimm*.....zwracam sie z uprzejma prosba o zamieszczenie swojego foto 
> 
> 
> nie...


A to na awatarku, to nie Selimm???   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## selimm

mam taki ryjok jak na avancie 

hanysce nie odmawiam ...
kawa -herbata ? 
 :cool:  

Kropeczka ..w Olsztynie tez bywam   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

jakie te chopy w gębach uparte są  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kropeczka ..w Olsztynie tez bywam


Ooooo to może będę miała przyjemność zobaczyć kiedyś "na żywo"  :smile: 
Ale póki co, może chociaż tutaj...?  :smile:

----------


## frosch

*selimm* . moze byc i kawa   :big grin:  
ale choooopie...... zapodej ta fota , bo jak cie poznom   :Roll:  
po kfiotku ?   :ohmy:   :Confused:

----------


## kuleczka

> a wątek Gęby... chyba nie po to został stworzony, żebyśmy się na takie tematy spierali. 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *marjucha* 
> wiec wklejaj swoja naswiezsza _gebe_  prosze   
> i powiedz jakiego kremu uzywasz


*Froschka*, przeca *Marjucha* już się wklejał na gębach, gdzieś koło mnie- sporo stron temu  :Wink2:  
Przystojny z niego i zacny młodzieniec  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a wątek Gęby... chyba nie po to został stworzony, żebyśmy się na takie tematy spierali. 
> Pozdrawiam.
> ...


*kuleczka*  widzialam wiecej fotek *marjuchy*   :big grin:  
polowa babek z Forum sie w nim buja   :ohmy:  
poprosilam , zeby wkleil tutaj te najnowsza   :Wink2: 

poza tym nie sugeruj facetom , ze jak sie juz raz wkleili to juz wiecej nie musza   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

ekhm, pozostaje mi się tylko dołaczyć do prośby o nowe foto  :big grin:  
Ja widziałam tylko jedno  :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> ekhm, pozostaje mi się tylko dołaczyć do prośby o nowe foto  
> *Ja widziałam tylko jedno*


trzeba czesciej na _saloonach_ bywac  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Zochna

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> *selimm*.....zwracam sie z uprzejma prosba o zamieszczenie swojego foto 
> 
> 
> nie...


a ja widzialam *selimma* tu kiedys   :big grin:  
no albo siemi wydawalo   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Niktspecjalny* , pozdrowa


miło mi.....myśle nad  wklejeniem swoich nowych geb.......  :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

*Selim* to sie w zdradzie kiedys wkleil.
Taki sobie  :big grin: 


ps.zartowalam [/b]

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *Niktspecjalny* , pozdrowa  
> 
> 
> miło mi.....myśle nad  wklejeniem swoich nowych geb.......


*NS*, zajrzałam do Twojego Dziennika i... oboje z Magdą wydajecie mi się tacy znajomi   :ohmy:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *Niktspecjalny* , pozdrowa  
> 
> 
> miło mi.....myśle nad  wklejeniem swoich nowych geb.......


nie mysl tylo dzialaj   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> *Selim* to sie w zdradzie kiedys wkleil.
> Taki sobie 
> 
> 
> ps.zartowalam [/b]


szczesciary   :Roll:  
opowiecie mi kiedys na czacie   :cool:  
pojdziemy na balon   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


och Ty!  powiedz dlaczego?  :sad:   :Wink2:  Słońce tylko się nie nabijaj ze mnie.....


pzdr.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> *NS*, zajrzałam do Twojego Dziennika i... oboje z Magdą wydajecie mi się tacy znajomi  
> 
> 
> och Ty!  powiedz dlaczego?   Słońce tylko się nie nabijaj ze mnie.....
> 
> 
> pzdr.


Nie nabijam się.
Macie takie znajome twarze, jakbyśmy kiedyś, gdzieś się spotkali  :smile:

----------


## Q

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


Tez mi sie tak wydaje, takie jakies znajome jakby  slowianskie.  :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Q

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> To bardzo wygodne brać garść leków z rana i nie myśleć o trybie życia jaki się prowadzi.
> Może lepiej zadać sobie odrobinę trudu i prowadzić zdrowszy tryb życia?
> 
> 
> Jaką garść?   
> Napisałam o jednym, zapobiegającym udarom u mężczyzn.
> Moc Acardu jest równa 1/4 tabletki Polopiryny S, tej dla dzieci.
> ...


Swiete slowa, cialo jest nasza swiatyniom i trzeba o nie dbac.  :cool:  Dziennie dla dobrego samopoczucia powinno sie zrobic 10 000 krokow.  :big tongue:  To nie jest cwiczenie , to jest regula zycia.
Lekki trening o dosc wolnej szybkosci okolo 5 km dziennie i 1.5 godziny silowni.  :big tongue:  

Od wiosny do jesieni okolo 1 godziny plywania dziennie.Oczywiscie zdrowa dieta uzupelniona mineralami i vitaminami.  :big tongue:   Obowiazkowo srodki na ulastycznienie skory.  :big grin:  

Pozwolcie , ze ja senior  tez sie wkleje.  :big grin:  

goraco bylo.  :cool:  

[img]czas emisji zdjecia wygasl.jpg[/img]

Regularne cwiczenia powinny byc czyms nieodzownym po 40-ce.Inaczej czlowiek zmieni sie w rupiecia w ciagu 10 lat.  :sad: 

P.S muszle zbierane wlasnorecznie.  :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

śliczny   :Lol:

----------


## Q

> śliczny


Jak to mawial Elvis, dziekuje, dziekuje bardzo.  :big tongue:  
Zaznaczam, ze jest to ostatnia szanasa na kopiowanie.  :cool:  Za okolo 10 minut zamykam wszystko i zwijam majdan.  :cool:  

Wiec prosze sie spieszyc.  :big grin:

----------


## Q

Wszystkie pytania kierowac do uzytkownika *jabko*.  :cool:  

Dobranoc.  :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie nabijam się.
> Macie takie znajome twarze, jakbyśmy kiedyś, gdzieś się spotkali


Już sobie przypomnialaś?Powiem Ci ,że pokazałem twe lico mojej małż.Gosia powiedziala ,że przypominasz jej jedna z osób z mojej rodziny.

pozdro.  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

No laski płaczcie z rozpaczy.
Takiego ciałka na forum jeszcze nie było   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

jabko Tobie się podobał ? Myśłlałam, że Ty kobiety lubisz  :Roll:

----------


## beti555

> No laski płaczcie z rozpaczy.
> Takiego ciałka na forum jeszcze nie było


Już płaczemy  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## beti555

> jabko Tobie się podobał ? Myśłlałam, że Ty kobiety lubisz


Moze Q sprawiał na zdjeciu wrażenie pięknego i uległego  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Ja nie widziałam więc... bez emocji  :sad:

----------


## jea

Pewnie żadna atrakcja...
ciekawe czym się *jabko* zachwycił  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

nie widzialam   :Roll:  
phii  :big tongue:  
tego kwiata to pol swiata    :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

 :Evil:   :cry:   :Roll:   :Mad:   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Pewnie żadna atrakcja...
> ciekawe czym się *jabko* zachwycił


Prowokacja ??
Chcesz żeby Q jeszcze raz się wkleił ?

Dopsz ze zapisałem fotę   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> Pewnie żadna atrakcja...
> ciekawe czym się *jabko* zachwycił  
> 
> 
> Prowokacja ??
> Chcesz żeby Q jeszcze raz się wkleił ?
> 
> Dopsz ze zapisałem fotę


Pewnie  :Lol:  
tylko czy wlepi?

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


Całkiem możliwe.
Choć musisz mieć mocno ukierunkowany i ugruntowany stosunek do kobiet zeby się na niego nie złapać. 
Taki śliczny   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*jabko* , skoro sie zachwyciles , to *Q* na bank jest kobieta   :ohmy: 
albo ......tranwestyta   :Roll:

----------


## jea

> *jabko* , skoro sie zachwyciles , to *Q* na bank jest kobieta  
> albo ......tranwestyta


i takie fajowe buciki ma  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

I kaloryfer   :Lol:  

W odniesieniu do wpisu pp w "Tylko dla samców"   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

No tak... znowu ominęło mnie zdjęcie   :Evil:  

Ale jak będę mieć urlop, to będę tu siedzieć w nocy i polować na znikające fotki !!   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

No jo, znow mnie cos ominelo.   :Confused:

----------


## Maxtorka

> I kaloryfer   
> 
> W odniesieniu do wpisu pp w "Tylko dla samców"


Hmmm , kaloryfer powiadasz   :Roll:  
No nie wiem .....  :Roll:

----------


## tola

> Ja nie widziałam więc... bez emocji


ja podobnie i o czym tu mówić?  :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał jabko
> 
> I kaloryfer   
> 
> W odniesieniu do wpisu pp w "Tylko dla samców"  
> 
> 
> Hmmm , kaloryfer powiadasz   
> No nie wiem .....


hmmmm..i te buty   :Roll:  ...i wino  :Roll:  

musi byc ze to kobieta 
 :big grin:  
wycwiczona ......

----------


## kuleczka

> [img]czas emisji zdjecia wygasl.jpg[/img]


szkoda  :Confused:  
a będzie replay????
 :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> to *Q* na bank jest kobieta  
> albo ......tranwestyta


Q ..to jest hujwejbin ..no!

----------


## Sh'eenaz

Witam sie  :smile: 
Ja to kobietka z remontem i samymi kłopotami z tym zwiazanymi  :sad:  

Mąż nie chce wkleic swojej gęby - jakiś wstydliwy   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ja nie widziałam więc... bez emocji


kurcze *Mayland*, ja też nie widziałam  :cry:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Witam sie 
> Ja to kobietka z remontem i samymi kłopotami z tym zwiazanymi  
> 
> Mąż nie chce wkleic swojej gęby - jakiś wstydliwy


Witaj *Sh'eenaz*  :smile: 

Rozumiem,że to Ty na tym zdjęciu. 
Super laseczka z Ciebie!!  :smile:  Aż miło popatrzeć   :smile:

----------


## kaaj

jak ktoś ma problem ze znalezieniem odpowiedniego zdięcia, to zawsze może sie zeskanować, tak jak ja 
 :Wink2:  
[img][/img]

----------


## Q

Odnalazlem ten opisik.  :big tongue:  

"Doroczny test ''Czy jesteś gejem?''  

1. Jeżeli jesteś powyżej 30-tki i masz kaloryfer (sześciopak, czy jak to tam zwać) w miejscu brzucha, jesteś gejem. Oznacza to, że nie wychlałeś odpowiedniej ilości piwska siedząc z kumplami w pubie tylko spędziłeś ten czas na jakichś calaneticsach-sriksach i (o Boże) diecie. "



No nie  :big grin:  , kaloryfer w moim wieku to tylko marzenie.  :sad:  

P.S. prawdziwy facet szcza do zlewu, wiec moge spac spokojnie.  :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Sh'eenaz
> 
> Witam sie 
> Ja to kobietka z remontem i samymi kłopotami z tym zwiazanymi  
> 
> Mąż nie chce wkleic swojej gęby - jakiś wstydliwy  
> 
> 
> Witaj *Sh'eenaz* 
> ...


No wlasnie, piekna i nietypowa uroda. Do tego bardzo fotogenyczna.   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> P.S. prawdziwy facet szcza do zlewu, wiec moge spac spokojnie.


  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

pokaz ten kaloryfer to ocenimy czy cierpisz na bezsennosc   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Q

Kaloryfer ukradni, ci co zbieraja zlom.  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

dawaj reszte ramki   :Evil:  
co to za maseczka ?  :ohmy:  
czy jestes zadowolony z jej stosowania ?

----------


## Q

znalazly sie odciete nogi .  :big tongue:  



Kaloryfer pewnie juz uplyniony.  :big grin: 

Co do maseczki- to odpowiedz brzmi tak

----------


## frosch

nono   :big grin:  
brakuje mi wg moich obliczen jakis 1cm ramki , ale podaruje ci   :Lol:  

maseczka pod kolor spodenek ,  :Roll:  hmmmm
zdejmij ja ..przynajmniej na 1min  :big grin:  

dziekuje za spelnienie moich wczesniejszych, obecnych i przyszlych prosb   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Q*
jakbyś zdjął tą maseczkę z błota, to efekt byłby z pewnością lepszy  :cool:  
ale i tak czuję się pozytywnie rozczarowana  :Wink2:

----------


## Q

"no can do", ale moge jakies klapki wkeic dla odmiany w watku "szpileczki dwie".  :big tongue: 
Taki jestem przekorek.
 :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> "no can do", ale moge jakies klapki wkeic dla odmiany w watku "szpileczki dwie". 
> Taki jestem przekorek.


nie zapmnij polozyc glowy na tych klapkach   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## Q

Nie mam az tak dlugiej szyjki  :oops:  , widac po kapielowkach.  :big tongue:

----------


## frosch

> Nie mam az tak dlugiej szyjki  , widac po kapielowkach.


no wiesz   :ohmy:   :oops:  

mozesz kucnac   :big tongue:   :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał Q
> 
> Nie mam az tak dlugiej szyjki  , widac po kapielowkach. 
> 
> 
> no wiesz    
> 
> mozesz kucnac


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Q

nic z tego  :sad:   , proba naciagniecia na kleczaco zakonczyla sie fiaskie.  :big tongue:

----------


## frosch

:ohmy:   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :cool:  

nie naciagaj juz   :Roll:  
stan na glowie i zapodaj dolna czesc ramki   :big grin:

----------


## Majka

ale opalone nogi ma  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

a jakie silne ramiona  :cool:  
eh........   :smile:

----------


## Majka

przydałoby się zobaczyc oczy.............
krępuje sie jak panienka  :Roll:

----------


## Q

> przydałoby się zobaczyc oczy.............
> krępuje sie jak panienka


Drogie Panie, pozwolciemi skonczyc mi  kuracje.  :big grin:  



Efekty sa naprawde imponujace   :big tongue:  , czuje sie jak "18-stek".  :cool: 

P.S . polecam dla *NS-sa*.  :cool:

----------


## frosch

> przydałoby się zobaczyc oczy.............





> Drogie Panie, pozwolciemi skonczyc mi  kuracje.


ty to na oczy stosujesz ?   :ohmy:  
co na to rzesy ?   :Roll:

----------


## Q

> a jakie silne ramiona  
> eh........


zdradze sekret.  :oops:  
Duza trzeba wioslowac, a po wysilku 2 capsulki



 :big tongue:

----------


## Q

> Napisał Majka
> 
> przydałoby się zobaczyc oczy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zarabiscie rosna.  :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

No narescie sie zalapalam.   :big grin:   Aj, nie zaluje!   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Majka
> 
> przydałoby się zobaczyc oczy.............
> krępuje sie jak panienka 
> 
> 
> Drogie Panie, pozwolciemi skonczyc mi  kuracje.  
> 
> 
> ...


Juz mam znowu długie.Wiem ,że mnie nie lubisz ale jak juz dedykowałeś go miedzy-innymi dla mnie powiedz na ile jest sprawdzony.To,że jest sprawdzony klinicznie nic mi nie mówi i ,że jest na porost tyż nie.

pzd.

----------


## jabko

Witojcie kaaj i Sh'eenaz   :Lol:  

Q nie wklejaj jużwięcej kremów, tabletek, płynów, sprayów itp.
please bo stracę wiarę

----------


## kuleczka

*Q*, ale Ty poważnie to wszystko zażywasz, czy sobie żarty robisz  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
sporo tego

----------


## jabko

> *Q*, ale Ty poważnie to wszystko zażywasz, czy sobie żarty robisz   
> sporo tego


On to wszystko wciera   :Wink2:

----------


## tola

a może sprzedaje i akwizycję we wątku uprawia   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> a może sprzedaje i akwizycję we wątku uprawia


o holera
Znowu się nabrałem ... a kasa już poszła   :Evil:  



 :Wink2:

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> a może sprzedaje i akwizycję we wątku uprawia  
> 
> 
> o holera
> Znowu się nabrałem ... a kasa już poszła


zostaje jeszcze zapomogowo-pożyczkowa   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tola
> 
> ...


No dobra. Przyznam się 
Kasa nieważna ale jakie nadzieje prysły   :oops:

----------


## Żelka

> *Q*, ale Ty poważnie to wszystko zażywasz, czy sobie żarty robisz   
> sporo tego


Nie, apteke privatna ma.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Q

w skore wcieram tylko to



w koncu jej sie tez cos nalezy.  :big tongue:

----------


## Sloneczko

No i po wątku.

----------


## Q

:cool:  You say goodbye and I say hello 
Hello, hello 
I don't know why you say goodbye 
I say hello 
Hello, hello ...................

..........polecam dla tych, ktorzy doprowadzili do ruiny cere i okolice oczu.  :big tongue:  




ja uzywam  na raczki.  :cool:   :big tongue:   :big grin:   :big tongue:   :cool:

----------


## Q

> *Q*, ale Ty poważnie to wszystko zażywasz, czy sobie żarty robisz   
> sporo tego


okazjonalnie.  :big tongue:

----------


## Q

*NS*, dziala rowniez pod pachami.  :big tongue:

----------


## Q

> a może sprzedaje i akwizycję we wątku uprawia


raczej inkwizycje.   :big grin:

----------


## Q

> o holera
> Znowu się nabrałem ... a kasa już poszła


jestem facetem  :big tongue:  , ale jakie mam ladne nogi.  :cool:

----------


## Q

> No narescie sie zalapalam.    Aj, nie zaluje!


ja by bylo inaczej popadlbym w depresje.  :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

Nir roń łez Q
Niejaki selimm pisał mi na priv że bardzo mu sie podobasz. Szykuje się na Ciebie na zlot   :Lol:

----------


## Heath

> Nir roń łez Q
> Niejaki selimm pisał mi na priv że bardzo mu sie podobasz. Szykuje się na Ciebie na zlot


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

*Q*, nudziło Ci się w nocy  :big grin:  
Jesteś tęgo zakręcony, ale pozytywnie  :Lol:  

*jabko*, ale czy to sprawdzona informacja? bo wiesz, po co narobić koledze płonnych nadziei  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

No nie, wątek jakąs chemią zaśmiecają  :ohmy:  
A było tak miło  :Roll:   :sad:

----------


## frosch

tobie *kulka* sie  nie nudzilo mam nadzieje   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> tobie *kulka* sie  nie nudzilo mam nadzieje


nie *froschu*  :cool:   :Lol:  
dałyśmy wczoraj czadu, ale teraz mąż się boczy na mnie.....

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> tobie *kulka* sie  nie nudzilo mam nadzieje   
> 
> 
> nie *froschu*   
> dałyśmy wczoraj czadu, ale teraz mąż się boczy na mnie.....


moj ..tfu..moja tez sie boczyla, ale ja  udobruchalem   :Wink2:  ....
fajnie bylo   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

> No nie, wątek jakąs chemią zaśmiecają  
> A było tak miło


E tam zaraz zasmiecaja...   :Wink2:   Geby lubia kosmetyki... Po tym co wkleil *Q* to ja wpade w depreche i zaraz lece do apteki aby zadbac bardziej o siebie, nie tylko o gebe.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  Marwti mnie tylko to, ze to co dobre zazwyczaj drogie.   :Confused:  
Ale jak sie uda,  :Wink2:   to moze po efektach znow gebusie pokaze..,  :cool:   z daleka.., na wszelki wypadek....   :Lol:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> No nie, wątek jakąs chemią zaśmiecają  
> A było tak miło  
> 
> 
> E tam zaraz zasmiecaja...    Geby lubia kosmetyki... Po tym co wkleil *Q* to ja wpade w depreche i zaraz lece do apteki aby zadbac bardziej o siebie, nie tylko o gebe.    Marwti mnie tylko to, ze to co dobre zazwyczaj drogie.   
> Ale jak sie uda,   to moze po efektach znow gebusie pokaze..,   z daleka.., na wszelki wypadek....


aaa... jak tak to co innego  :big grin:  
ale buźka będzie z bliska, plissssssssssss  :oops:

----------


## Żelka

Oj andre, Ty nie wiesz na co sie dobrowolnie chcesz narazic!   :Lol:

----------


## michal_m

Ja nawet nie wiedziałem, że istnieje tyle kosmetyków...

----------


## premiumpremium

Normalnie _allegro_ się tu zrobiło  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> Oj andre, Ty nie wiesz na co sie dobrowolnie chcesz narazic!


Zjednoczę sie z andre i takze naraże się na te widoki.
Kiedy prezentacja ??   :cool:

----------


## selimm

> Nir roń łez Q
> Niejaki selimm pisał mi na priv że bardzo mu sie podobasz. Szykuje się na Ciebie na zlot


kcesz w ryj ?   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Nir roń łez Q
> Niejaki selimm pisał mi na priv że bardzo mu sie podobasz. Szykuje się na Ciebie na zlot  
> 
> 
> kcesz w ryj ?


Te a coś ty taki nerwowy dziś ?
Niespecjalnie się czujesz ?


 :Wink2:

----------


## michal_m

Powoli z allegro robi się zadymka. *selimm*, *jabko* mierzy własną miarą   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Powoli z allegro robi się zadymka. *selimm*, *jabko* mierzy własną *miarą*


eeee.....jaka tam miara, najwyżej miarka (miarki)  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał michal_m
> 
> Powoli z allegro robi się zadymka. *selimm*, *jabko* mierzy własną *miarą*  
> 
> 
> eeee.....jaka tam miara, najwyżej miarka (miarki)


rzeczywiście, allegro   :Evil:  
myślałem, że Ty aktualne wkleiłaś  :sad:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał michal_m
> 
> ...


ależ *jea*, te wklejone są jak najbardziej aktualne  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
aż tak bardzo się nie postarzałam od zeszłego roku  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *NS*, dziala rowniez pod pachami.


Jak pod pachami porastaja to nie dla mnie.Ja je tam wycinam.Myślalem ,że to jak w "Misiu" widać sie myliłem.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## beti555

> Normalnie _allegro_ się tu zrobiło


Tylko bez cen...

----------


## jabko

> Powoli z allegro robi się zadymka. *selimm*, *jabko* mierzy własną miarą


synku to tylko gra wstępna   :smile:  
My z selimmem som jak dwa .. te no ... pitbulle   :Lol:  
Bracia znaczy   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Oj widzę, ze Gęby lecą na łeb na szyję w dół  :Roll:  
Coby podratować _wewontek_ wygrzebałam jakieś przykurzone już trochę ale jedno z moich ulubionych...



 :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Już na początku meżuś łapał za ... sedno sprawy   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> Oj widzę, ze Gęby lecą na łeb na szyję w dół  
> Coby podratować _wewontek_ wygrzebałam jakieś przykurzone już trochę ale jedno z moich ulubionych...


No i wez tu z taka konkuruj...   :Wink2:  Ide szukac mojego najlepszego zdjecia!   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

*Zelijka*, masz juz te fotkę?
czekam i czekam...  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

No dobra juz daje ta fotke 

Oto ja 
co prawda dzis troche inaczej mam na glowie ale...

----------


## rrmi

*Zeljka* pokaz sie w nowej fryzurce , plizzzz
 :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Zapomnialam dodac, ze to ja jako mloda hexa.   :Wink2:  
*rrmi* Ty juz mnie wydzialas na zywo, fryz prawie taki sam. Nie mam jeszcze nowej fotki bo maz nie robi mi zdjecia a ja sama nie wiem jak.   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

widze, widze Zeljke   :big grin:  
W końcu z bliska  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Już na początku meżuś łapał za ... sedno sprawy


dla Mojego to rzeczywiście jest sedno  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> Zapomnialam dodac, ze to ja jako mloda hexa.   
> *rrmi* Ty juz mnie wydzialas na zywo, fryz prawie taki sam. Nie mam jeszcze nowej fotki bo maz nie robi mi zdjecia a ja sama nie wiem jak.


To ja Ci zrobie , nic sie nie martw Kochaniutka  :big grin:   :big tongue:  
razem _se_ zrobimy  :Wink2:  
ps. Na zywo ladniejsza jestes  :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

> ps. Na zywo ladniejsza jestes


no wiadomo, z krwi i kosci a nie tylko fotka   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

:Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> To macie jednego chudzielca.   Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...


A gdzieś Ty Zeljka wycięła tamtą fotkę.
To ona nie była najlepsza ??

 :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> No dobra juz daje ta fotke 
> 
> Oto ja 
> co prawda dzis troche inaczej mam na glowie ale...


No cudna jesteś   :cool:   :Lol:  
I buciki masz śliczne , czerwoniutkie  :Lol:   :Lol:  

I sie kurna nie załapałam   :Confused:  
Na szczęściw tamtą fotkę doskonale pamiętam   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> To macie jednego chudzielca.   Tak mnie urzadzila moja siostra.., za zwyczaj chodze w spodniach albo dresie...   
> 
> 
> 
> A gdzieś Ty Zeljka wycięła tamtą fotkę.
> To ona nie była najlepsza ??


Moze i byla, ale ta powyzej to prawdziwa ja.   :Wink2:  a jak Ty myslales, po co mnie siostra przerabiala?   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> No cudna jesteś    
> I buciki masz śliczne , czerwoniutkie


W dodatku Maxi to w Twoim sasiedztwie fotka robiona.   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Moze i byla, ale ta powyzej to prawdziwa ja.   a jak Ty myslales, po co mnie siostra przerabiala?


Żeby sie na Cibie chopaki tak od razu nie rzuciły ?   :Wink2:  
Tamtą fotkę też dobrze pamiętam... te buciki ... i zawartość   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

Pamietliwi ci forumowicze...   :Roll:  ............................   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> No cudna jesteś    
> I buciki masz śliczne , czerwoniutkie   
> 
> 
> W dodatku Maxi to w Twoim sasiedztwie fotka robiona.


Byłaś koło mnie i nawet znać nie dałaś ?  :sad:  
No sama nie wiem co powiedzieć   :Roll:  
Żeby mnie to było ostatni raz   :cool:   :Wink2:  

A gdzie zdjątko zrobione było ?

----------


## Żelka

Maxi ja bylam na Swieta. Nie wypadalo mi w ten szczegolny okres spotkan rodzinnych zawracac komus glowe.   :oops:  ale pamietalam, ze jestes w poblizu.   :Wink2:  
Aaaa, na majowe swieta moze sie wybiore to kto wie.., dawaj komorke.   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Moja tesciowa mieszka w Fordonie. 
Fotka ta byla zrobiona w Ostromecku.   :big tongue:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Maxi ja bylam na Swieta. Nie wypadalo mi w ten szczegolny okres spotkan rodzinnych zawracac komus glowe.   ale pamietalam, ze jestes w poblizu.   
> Aaaa, na majowe swieta moze sie wybiore to kto wie.., dawaj komorke.    
> Moja tesciowa mieszka w Fordonie. 
> Fotka ta byla zrobiona w Ostromecku.


No chyba Cię zabiję   :cool:  
Mieszkam 8km od Fordonu   :big grin:  
I pracuję właśnie w Fordonie   :big grin:  
Na majowe święta nigdzie sie nie wybieram więc serdecznie zapraszam   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Zaraz Ci wyślę namiary   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

No widzisz, a jak Twoja fotke widzialam w "gebach" to od razu sobie pomyslalam, ze ja gdzies ta kobitke widzialam.   :big grin:  Moze i widzialam.   :ohmy:   :big tongue:  
Jak bede tam to sie odezwe.   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ... od razu sobie pomyslalam, ze ja gdzies ta kobitke widzialam.   Moze i widzialam.    
> ...


Pewnie mijałyście się na ulicy.
I pomyślałaś "Ma ładniejsze buty ode mnie, co za fladra"

 :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

No to teraz ja

----------


## Maxtorka

Cześć ślicznotko   :big grin:  
Za każdym razem jestes w nowej odsłonie   :big grin:  

La donna e mobile   :cool:

----------


## jabko

Jak za każdym razem ?
Ja widział tylko dwie odsłony. Tu i na RW 

Cze Ola
fajny wisiorek

----------


## Maxtorka

> Jak za każdym razem ?
> Ja widział tylko dwie odsłony. Tu i na RW 
> 
> Cze Ola
> fajny wisiorek


Kiedyś było jeszcze chyba na jachcie , o ile coś mi się nie pokiciało .
I z Bezanem   :big grin:

----------


## Olkalybowa

a całkiem możliwe,że na jachcie z Bezanem

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ... od razu sobie pomyslalam, ze ja gdzies ta kobitke widzialam.   Moze i widzialam.    
> ...
> 
> 
> Pewnie mijałyście się na ulicy.
> I pomyślałaś "Ma ładniejsze buty ode mnie, co za fladra"


No co Ty, zawisc mi obca jest totalnie...   :big grin:  Najwyzej moge zalowac ze ja tak nie mam, ale ciesze sie jesli ktos ma.   :Wink2: 

p.s. traba ze mnie bo Olki nie widzialam   :Evil:

----------


## premiumpremium

> Oj widzę, ze Gęby lecą na łeb na szyję w dół  
> Coby podratować _wewontek_ wygrzebałam jakieś przykurzone już trochę ale jedno z moich ulubionych...


*Arco*, fajowe to zdjęcie. Takie... nietypowe  :smile:

----------


## selimm

ładny stary merol w wersji amerikanos

----------


## jabko

> ładny stary merol w wersji amerikanos


ten w czarnym ??   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

He He He dobre, ale zes sobie mesia wytrzasnela  :smile: 

P.S. Chyba dawno nic nie wklejalem  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

*premiumpremium* - bardzo lubię to zdjecie - nawet nie pamiętam, który z gosci weselnych je zrobił, ale jest takie klimatyczne - jakby uchwycona chwila..
*selimm* - merol fajny był  :cool:  Miał być jeszcze bardziej stylowy, ale czasu zabrakło na poszukiwania bo wszystko dośc nagle wynikło (czy wyniknęło ? - nigdy nie wiem   :Roll:  )
*jabko* - Ty się chłopie przypatrz dobrze - po pierwsze model w czarnym jest młody a nie stary   :cool:  a po drugie jest w brązowym a nie w czarnym  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

*arcobaleno* Ja tam z checia bym zobaczyl twoje ( ewentualnie wasze  :smile: )))
zdjecie slubne ale en face robione.

----------


## arcobaleno

celt - mówisz masz  :cool:  Cała nasza trójeczka  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> *jabko* - Ty się chłopie przypatrz dobrze - po pierwsze model w czarnym jest młody a nie stary   a po drugie jest w brązowym a nie w czarnym


Całkiem możliwe.
Wzrok podświadomie ściaga mi na to ciałko w białym
Poza tym widze tylko jakieś czarne plamy 
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Arcobaleno*, śliczna jesteś, a w tej białej sukni to już w ogóle mrrr  :cool:  
Ta pierwsza fotka też bardzo przypadła mi do gustu  :Wink2:  

Zazdroszczę Ci, że możesz pochwalić się swoimi zdjeciami ślubnymi  :big grin:  
gdybym ja Wam pokazała swoje, to pospadalibyście ze stołków ze śmiechu  :Lol:  
i tak jestem z siebie dumna, że oparłam się ówczesnej modzie na atłasowe sukienki bezy, z bufkami, kokardami, koralikami, wstążeczkami.................
miałam dość klasyczną suknię, ale ta fryzuraaaaaa  :oops:

----------


## marjucha

> *Arcobaleno*, śliczna jesteś, a w tej białej sukni to już w ogóle mrrr  
> Ta pierwsza fotka też bardzo przypadła mi do gustu  
> 
> Zazdroszczę Ci, że możesz pochwalić się swoimi zdjeciami ślubnymi  
> gdybym ja Wam pokazała swoje, to pospadalibyście ze stołków ze śmiechu  
> i tak jestem z siebie dumna, że oparłam się ówczesnej modzie na atłasowe sukienki bezy, z bufkami, kokardami, koralikami, wstążeczkami.................
> miałam dość klasyczną suknię, ale ta fryzuraaaaaa


Się nie kryguj tylko pokazuj  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Kuleczka - no to teraz podkręciłaś mi ciekawość  :cool:  A jaka to fryzura była?  :big grin:  

Co do moich zdjęć ślubnych - mam tylko kilka ulubionych, na resztę patrzeć nie mogę bo _Gembe_ mam zmienioną i wyglądam jak nie ja  :Roll:  Czwarty miesięc ciąży   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Fajne te foty. Malo sztampowe czyli takie jak lubie i czasami robie  :smile: 
Jak odnajde jakies skany w domu wkleje z mojego slubu  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

*arcobaleno* ślicznie wyglądasz!!!! Pokaż jeszcze jakieś fotki ze ślubu! Kobieta w ciąży jest pdobno jeszcze piękniejsza, więc pokazuj!  :smile:  

*kuleczka* Ty też pochwal się. Ciekawi mnie strasznie ta fryzura. I sukieneczka tez   :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

kropeczka - wszystkie są prawie takie same  :Lol:  Od robienia usmiechniętych min do zdjęć zdrętwiała mi twarz  :Lol:   :Lol:  
 Ja w ciaży piękniejsza raczej nie byłam  :Wink2:   :Lol:  Może bardziej spokojna, usmiechnięta, jakaś taka uduchowiona..ale piękniejsza to bym nie powiedziała  :Wink2:

----------


## tola

*Arcobaleno*, jak patrzę na Twoje zdjęcia ślubne, to już bardziej myślę o ślubie swojej córki, niż o własnym   :Roll:  pięknie, pięknie   :big grin:  
*Kulka*, ja jak wyszłam od fryzjera, to wiedziałam, że jak czegoś z tym nie zrobię, to przyszły małżonek w życiu nie powie TAK. Pędem do domu, głowa pod kran i na 2 godziny przed ślubem moja koleżanka upinała mi coś na głowie   :Roll:  
A fotograf do kościoła zawitał tuż przed zakończeniem ceremonii   :Evil:

----------


## kuleczka

*Arcobaleno*, ja też byłam w 4 miesiącu ciąży, i twarz mam taką nie tego  :Roll:   bardzo chudą, bo ja o dziwo na początku chudłam (za to potem nadrobiłam z nawiązką  :oops:  )
fryzura byla a'la koczek babuni  hi hi do tego dwa zakręcone _pejsiki_ po bokach  :Lol:  

co do sukienki to cofam wczesniejsze słowa, właśnie obejrzałam fotki..........była strraszna  :ohmy:  
i pomyśleć, że chciałam wyglądać jak panna młoda w teledysku bodajże Aerosmith, z rozwianymi włosami, ale rodzice........  :Roll:  
miałam wtedy 18 lat, a zrobili mnie na starą babę....eh

*Tola*, współczuję tego stresu, ale ciekawam czy koleżanka spisała się lepiej od fryzjerki???  :Wink2:  
A jak sukienka, kiedy teraz na nią patrzysz???  :big grin:  
Ja bralam ślub 12 lat temu, tak się tłumaczę jak ktoś oglada te nasze jarmarczne fotki od fotografa na tle kiczowatych fototapet  :Lol:

----------


## Ew-ka

*arcobaleno*- to b-c zdjęcie myślalam ,że to z jakiej gazety !!!!!!!

piekne ujęcie   :big grin:   śliczna para   :big grin:    niech Wam słonko całe życie świeci   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

Ale się kochane wykręcacie od pokazania tych zdjęć!   :Evil:  

*Kulka* pokazuj coś   :Lol:

----------


## tola

*Kulka*, o sukience to aż boję się pisać   :Lol:  
Pani z wypożyczalni sukien ślubnych postanowiła uszyć mi sukienkę, którą ja włożę pierwszy raz, a potem ona u niej w wypożyczalni zostanie. Projekt był z francuskiego żurnala, tiuli i koronek nie mało   :ohmy:  
Wszystko by było może jeszcze znośnie, gdyby te tiule były takie jak w projekcie, ale były niestety tylko "prawie"   :Roll:  sukienkę kończyła po północy....czyli w dzień ślubu (koszmarek, jak dziś na to patrzę   :cool:  )

----------


## malmuc

przyszlam pooglądać gęby   :big grin:  
faaaaaaajne........
plecy też   :Lol:

----------


## mundzia

no to ja ślubne teraz sa na topie, to takie właśnie mam (innych nie mam w kompie  :sad:  ) wiec sie nie wyłamie i moge wkleić  :smile: 

oto my:

to zdjecie roione juz po imprezie na drugi dzien wiec widac te wory pod oczami  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

i ja sama:

----------


## Żelka

Mundzia, piekna para.    :big grin:  
Bardzo Ty ladna.   :big tongue:  Oj, oj widze, ze co niektore babki to powinny tylko slub brac - codziennie.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## malmuc

> Mundzia, piekna para.    
> Bardzo Ty ladna.   Oj, oj widze, ze co niektore babki to powinny tylko slub brac - codziennie.


zgadzam sie   :Lol:  
pytanie czy codziennie z tym samym narzeczonym   :Roll:  ?   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*kuleczka* - ja też sobie wymarzyłam rozwiane włosy i nikt mnie na szczęście do koka nie przekonywał - z resztą nie dałabym się  :Wink2:  nie lubię siebie w upiętych włosach  :Roll:  
*tola* - też przeżyłam scenkę typu - łeb pod kran  :Lol:   :Lol:  za bardzo mi fryzjerka usztywniła włosy i musiałam je trochę unaturalnić  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*ew - ka, malmuc, kropeczka* - dzięki za miłe słowa  :big grin:  

W ogóle miło mi,że Wam się zdjęcia podobają. To drugie to już z sesji, ale to czarno białe całkiem przypadkiem komuś takie fajne wyszło  :Wink2:  

*mundzia* - piękna Panna Młoda z Ciebie  :big grin:  

Oj wykręcają się te babki wykręcają...a najbardziej to się *Kulka* wykręca  :Roll:  ..jak to kulka  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## malmuc

ja zeby wkleic swoje zdjecie musialabym wrzucic je najpierw do skanera
bo wiecie.....
w tamtych czasach w aparatach siedziały tylko klisze   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> ja zeby wkleic swoje zdjecie musialabym wrzucic je najpierw do skanera
> bo wiecie.....
> w tamtych czasach w aparatach siedziały tylko klisze


w moich, to ptaszek wyskakiwał  :Lol:

----------


## malmuc

> Napisał malmuc
> 
> ja zeby wkleic swoje zdjecie musialabym wrzucic je najpierw do skanera
> bo wiecie.....
> w tamtych czasach w aparatach siedziały tylko klisze  
> 
> 
> w moich, to ptaszek wyskakiwał


  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał malmuc
> 
> ja zeby wkleic swoje zdjecie musialabym wrzucic je najpierw do skanera
> bo wiecie.....
> w tamtych czasach w aparatach siedziały tylko klisze  
> 
> 
> w moich, to ptaszek wyskakiwał


niezly aparat   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> no to ja ślubne teraz sa na topie, to takie właśnie mam (innych nie mam w kompie  ) wiec sie nie wyłamie i moge wkleić 
> 
> oto my:
> 
> to zdjecie roione juz po imprezie na drugi dzien wiec widac te wory pod oczami    
> 
> i ja sama:


Witaj ślicznotko   :Lol:

----------


## celt

Podpisuje sie pod powyzszym  :smile:

----------


## mayland

A tam aparat  :ohmy:   Ja to chcę tego ptaszka  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Chef Paul

... jak ślubna moda ... to niech również coś będzie z "epoki kamienia łupanego"   :big grin:   :Wink2:  



rok 1973 z Chef'ową (_wtedy nie byłem jeszcze taki tłusty, a włosy miałem jeszcze na głowie zamiast na brodzie_)   :smile:  

pozdrówka

ps - kobiety coraz to piękniejsze   :ohmy:  ... i niech ktoś mi powie, że Polki nie są najładniejsze   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Chef super fota   :smile:  




> ... ... i niech ktoś mi powie, że Polki nie są najładniejsze


Ja nie powiem

----------


## frosch

*Chef Paul* sliczna z was para   :big grin:  
moze ja tez wygrzebie gdzies moja czarno-biala fotke slubna   :Roll:

----------


## mundzia

*Zeljka -* mogę brać codzioennie ślub  :smile:  było cudownie  :smile:  ale za sybko minęło...   :Wink2:  , 
*malmuc -* myślę że jednak codziennie z tym samym narzeczonym   :big grin:  

*arcobaleno* - to raczej z Ciebie piękna Panna Młoda  :smile:  super wyglądałaś  :smile: 

witajcie *jabko i celt*  :smile: 

*frosch* - dawaj tu fotke ze ślubu pręciutko  :big grin:

----------


## mundzia

> ... jak ślubna moda ... to niech również coś będzie z "epoki kamienia łupanego"    
> 
> 
> 
> rok 1973 z Chef'ową (_wtedy nie byłem jeszcze taki tłusty, a włosy miałem jeszcze na głowie zamiast na brodzie_)   
> 
> pozdrówka
> 
> ps - kobiety coraz to piękniejsze   ... i niech ktoś mi powie, że Polki nie są najładniejsze


no jest kurcze sentyment... i te gerbery... ah...  :smile:  czasy sie zmieniają  :smile:  a jednak miłość ciągle ta sama  :smile:  super zdjecie... *Chef*, ale kogos mi przypominasz   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> A tam aparat   Ja to chcę tego ptaszka


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*Chef'*ie, boskie zdjęcie  :cool:  
wyglądasz jak herubinek, albo jakiś Słowacki  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Chef Paul* świetne zdjęcie!!! Bardzo klimatyczne   :smile:  

*mundzia* witaj  :smile:  Bardzo ładna z Ciebie Panna Młoda!   :smile:  

Czekam na następne foty  :smile:

----------


## jabko

> ....
> 
> Czekam na następne foty


No my też.
Metka miała być jakaś ... zdaje się   :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ....
> 
> Czekam na następne foty 
> 
> 
> No my też.
> Metka miała być jakaś ... zdaje się


Myślałam, że juz zapomniałeś   :Wink2:   Jakoś nie mogę żadnej metki znaleźć   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Jakoś nie mogę zapomnieć ... tych widoków   :Wink2:

----------


## Chef Paul

> Jakoś nie mogę zapomnieć ... tych widoków


... mówisz masz ... "niezapomniane widoki" ... kobiety jakby trochę inne, ale to też kobiety (no może nie tak ładne jak nasze polskie)   :smile:  
... zdjęcie jak najbardziej nadaje się na to Forum (w tle dom jednorodzinny wolnostojący - ... kiedy ceny materiałów budowlanych w zawrotnym tempie szybują w górę, może warto przemyśleć tańsze technologie)   :Lol:   :Wink2:  



pozdrówka

----------


## Heath

Chefie zaj.....e zdjęcie !  :big grin:   :big grin:  

czemu nie wkleisz do avatara?

----------


## celt

Taki maly apel do Pani Brzydlak o wieksze zdjecie w tym watku bo avatar to stanowczo za malo  :smile:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał Chef Paul
> 
> ... jak ślubna moda ... to niech również coś będzie z "epoki kamienia łupanego"    
> 
> 
> 
> rok 1973 z Chef'ową (_wtedy nie byłem jeszcze taki tłusty, a włosy miałem jeszcze na głowie zamiast na brodzie_)   
> 
> pozdrówka
> ...


wiesz kogo? - młodego Sztura  :wink: 
ps. zdjęcie oldscoolowe! extra!

----------


## celt

> wiesz kogo? - młodego Sztura 
> ps. zdjęcie oldscoolowe! extra!


No dokladnie cos w tym jest

----------


## Iwuś

Małżonek mój zarzucił mi, co bym samolubna była i tylko siebie przedstawiła. Błąd swój chcąc naprawić męża muszę przedstawić, a jako jego druga połowa ja! więc zdjęcia wklejam oba   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

No witajcie   :Lol:  

Groźny chłopak   :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

Małżonek chyba nie strzela do rajdówek??  :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Małżonek mój zarzucił mi, co bym samolubna była i tylko siebie przedstawiła. Błąd swój chcąc naprawić męża muszę przedstawić, a jako jego druga połowa ja! więc zdjęcia wklejam oba


Witajcie  :smile:  Do kogo mąż tak celuje?  :Lol:  

Coś mało fotek tu ostatnio... 
Wyjechali wszyscy czy co   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Coś mało fotek tu ostatnio... 
> Wyjechali wszyscy czy co


No wiesz słodziutka! Zawsze możesz to zmienic i wkleić coś swojego   :Lol:

----------


## Iwuś

To taki dobry dzieciak jest...  :cool:  ale... dusza łowcy chyba w nim drzemie jednak... Królika jeszcze mi do domu nie przyniósł, ale ryby co i raz   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Qozak

Ognisko na działeczce: 



Ja:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...
> Coś mało fotek tu ostatnio... 
> Wyjechali wszyscy czy co  
> 
> 
> No wiesz słodziutka! Zawsze możesz to zmienic i wkleić coś swojego


Kochaniutku, tu jest więcej moich zdjęć niż Twoich   :Lol:   Więc może Ty coś wkleisz?   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> [Ja:


No no w końcu zdjęcie faceta  :smile:  Tylko czemu takie małe? Proszę o powiększenie   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał Qozak
> 
> 
> [Ja: 
> 
> 
> 
> No no w końcu zdjęcie faceta  Tylko czemu takie małe? Proszę o powiększenie


ciemnawe jakieś  :Roll:

----------


## Qozak

Bo ja ciemny jestem   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Bo ja ciemny jestem


Nie ściemniaj, tylko dawaj fotkę większą i jaśniejszą   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...




popieram kropeczka27, popieram  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

> Napisał Qozak
> 
> Bo ja ciemny jestem  
> 
> 
> Nie ściemniaj, tylko dawaj fotkę większą i jaśniejszą


I nie musisz być pod krawatem  :Wink2:

----------


## plamiak

No proszę, widze że *verunia* uważnie śledzi forum...

----------

> No proszę, widze że *verunia* uważnie śledzi forum...


coz, mam słabość do.....   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał plamiak
> 
> No proszę, widze że *verunia* uważnie śledzi forum...
> 
> 
> coz, mam słabość do.....


...krawatów   :Roll:

----------


## mariuszdro

tylko uważajcie na czajniki  :Lol:  
nigdy nie wiadomo co na zdjęciu wyjdzie  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## ila66

Ratujmy Gęby ! Dawać zdjęcia kto ma i umie wklejac !!!

----------


## jea

> Ratujmy Gęby ! Dawać zdjęcia kto ma i umie wklejac !!!


no czekamy na Ciebie  :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

dobra, niech wam będzie 
wklejam swoje ostatnie zdjęcie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

no nie mogłam się oprzeć, bardzo mi się to zdjęcie spodobało

----------


## kuleczka

Ale jesteś sexy* Kaśka*  :cool:  
Czy ja Cię już kiedyś....... gdzieś........... nie widziałam  :Roll:  
 :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ale jesteś sexy* Kaśka*  
> Czy ja Cię już kiedyś....... gdzieś........... nie widziałam



*dzienx kuleczka * 


no na pewno mnie gdzieś widziałaś, na pewno  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## malmuc

to ja te gębe wkleje
podoba mi sie   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Kochaniutku...


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Kochaniutku...


sie tak nie wstydź, nie czerwnień, tylko zdjęcia dawaj  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Właśnie jabuszko dawaj, dawaj zdjęcie   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


kropeczka, on chyba głuchy jest, albo ślepy, albo czytać nie _umi_
ale i tak ja go very like  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


On widzi tylko to co chce widzieć   :Lol:   Ale i tak będziemy uparcie wołać o te zdjęcia   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

nie ma   :big tongue:  

dawać dziewczęce gęby i metki   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> nie ma   
> 
> dawać dziewczęce gęby i metki


Uparty człowieczek   :Lol:   Najpierw Twoje fotki, poźniej będą dziewczęce   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Uparty człowieczek    Najpierw Twoje fotki, poźniej będą dziewczęce


No to sprawdzam ! 


... metkę na stół   :Wink2:

----------

Jaka przystojna koza  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Jaka przystojna koza


popieram   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*jabko* jestem pod wrażeniem... słowności !   :Lol:  
Grzeczny chłopiec z Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Uparty człowieczek    Najpierw Twoje fotki, poźniej będą dziewczęce


Słowo się rzekło...

----------


## jabko

Nie no krooooopka   :oops:  

Niezły .... metek   :Wink2: 

Paznurki w kolorze bluzki, cóż za dbałość o szczegóły.
Widze naturalny bląd jesteś.


A bielizna cała czarna czy dół inny ?   :oops:

----------


## wartownik

Nawet kocyk wspolgra z bluzka i ze spodniami   :oops:

----------


## jabko

> Nawet kocyk wspolgra z bluzka i ze spodniami


Nic nie mów

Dopsz że nie jade na zlot.
Niechybnie rzuciłbym się na "metkę" i kropek podbił by mi oczęta   :Confused:

----------


## Żelka

Faktycznie ladny ten koc.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Iwuś

Racja   :cool:  Mnie też się szalenie podoba   :Roll:   No wiesz *kropeczka27*  :Evil:   tak długo ukrywać fak posiadania tak atrakcyjnego kocyka   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Nie no krooooopka   
> 
> Niezły .... metek  
> 
> Paznurki w kolorze bluzki, cóż za dbałość o szczegóły.
> Widze naturalny bląd jesteś.
> 
> 
> A bielizna cała czarna czy dół inny ?


Spostrzegawczy jesteś, żaden szczegół nie umknie Twojej uwadze   :Lol:  Dobrze, że Kropek nie wchodzi na forum   :big tongue:  Do dołu dojdziemy za jakiś czas   :Wink2:  

A kocyk niestety nie jest mój, ale jak chcecie to pożyczę go na zlot   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> 


ściąg te galotki ! ciepło dziś jak pieron ...

----------


## niktspecjalny

może to juz ostatnia te se wkleje,żeby mnie nikt nie zapomniał.
pzdr.pania x

----------


## kropeczka27

> ściąg te galotki ! ciepło dziś jak pieron ...


Nie rozpędzajmy się   :Wink2:   :Lol:  U mnie tak ciepło nie jest   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

Cza rozgrzać kobitke

Ile się jedzie z Olsztyna do Wa-wy ??   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Cza rozgrzać kobitke
> 
> Ile się jedzie z Olsztyna do Wa-wy ??


Z wiatrem jakieś 2,5 godziny   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> Ile się jedzie z Olsztyna do Wa-wy ??


Ty,gamoniu nigdzie nie jedz ...bo sie zgubisz   :Lol:

----------


## celt

A, dawno nie wklejalem swoich  :smile:  fotek. Te jeszcze cieple, z wypadu z Julia (kobieta w czapeczce) do zoo

.

a skoro byla wczesniej koza to ja tez jedna fotke z kozka wklejam

----------


## jea

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Ile się jedzie z Olsztyna do Wa-wy ??  
> 
> 
> Ty,gamoniu nigdzie nie jedz ...bo sie zgubisz


A Ty może w tym nowym waciaku się zaprezentujesz  :Lol:

----------


## selimm

marki -skocz po soda ?

----------


## jabko

he he   :Lol:  
Faktycznie siakiś nerwowy się ten kocur zrobił. Może linieje   :Lol:  
I w dodatku chce ściągać kropce spodnie. Świszczypała z niego   :Wink2:  

Celt czy Twoje kozy to te same kozy co moje ??

----------


## jea

> marki -skocz po soda ?


no i nie tylko...mi  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Kozy pewnie nie te same chociaz kto wie??

----------


## agniecha1

:big grin:  

Fajny wątek. Wczoraj pół dnia w pracy go przeglądałam.

Chciałam się przedstawić a tu zdjęcie nie chce się wkleić.  :cry:  
Pewnie dlatego, że nie jestem fotogeniczna.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jabko

Chce sie wkleić   :Lol:  

Powiesfotkę na jakimś serwerze i potem wklej do niej linka 
Dokłądne instrukcje masz w dziale obsługa forum

----------


## agniecha1

Robię jakoś tak...


...i co?

----------


## jea

Witamy i proszę  :big grin:  
i dziękujemy  :big tongue:  
ładna kobitka z Ciebie  :oops:   :cool:

----------


## agniecha1

:big grin:  
O proszę, a mi się nie udało...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Madzikk

ja jestem nowa, ale zeby sie Wam lepiej ze mną gadało to się pokazuje

----------


## niktspecjalny

nowa i ladna  :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

pzdr NS

troszku sie rozjechała stronka ...już poprawiłem

----------


## jabko

No proszę. Dwie nowe buźki
Już myślałem że ns zmienił oblicze a on tylko pomagał   :Lol:  

Witajcie dziewczyny   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

No piękne, nowe buźki!  :smile:  Witajcie dziewczyny! 

Jutro skoro świt lecę na spotkanie forum i zastanawiam się, którą z buziek zobaczę na żywo    :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> Jutro skoro świt lecę na spotkanie forum i zastanawiam się, którą z buziek zobaczę na żywo


a będziesz w jeansach ??   :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> a będziesz w jeansach ??


Raczej tak   :Roll:  Ale metki w nich nie ma   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał jabko
> 
> a będziesz w jeansach ??  
> 
> 
> Raczej tak   Ale metki w nich nie ma


A tu niby jest  :Roll:  
Nie no.......koniecznie musisz wkleić jakieś bardziej adekwatne zdjęcie ze zbliżeniem na "metkę"  :cool:   :Wink2:  
tutaj zwartość metki w metce równa się 0%   :big tongue:  
ja nie wiem jak* jabko* mógł nie zauważyć tego faktu  :Roll:  
a może jemu chodziło o coś innego  :big grin:

----------


## celt

Ladne zdjecie  :smile:  Ale fakt metki nie widac  :smile: 

Zeby nie bylo, ze tylko swoja buzke wklejam. Oto pozostale uczestniczki tego forum z mojej rodzinki:


To troszke zażółcone bo podczas zachodu słońca robione

----------


## jabko

> ...
> tutaj zwartość metki w metce równa się 0%   
> ja nie wiem jak* jabko* mógł nie zauważyć tego faktu  
> a może jemu chodziło o coś innego  
> ...


O przepraszam.
Widać czerwoną metkę na prawym pośladku   :oops:  
Słowa dotrzymała.

Choc faktycznie wolałbym fote w pozycji stojącej   :Lol:  

Kulka Ty też wklej swoją   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

*jabko* trzeba było być na spotkaniu forum, to byś zobaczył metkę   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> *jabko* trzeba było być na spotkaniu forum, to byś zobaczył metkę


Widze na fotkach.
Jesteś chyba na każdym zdjęciu   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

Na każdym to nie   :Wink2:   Za rok postaram sie bardziej   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## maksiu

> Na każdym to nie    Za rok postaram sie bardziej


Oj wiele zdjęc bez Ciebie nie ma  :big grin: 
Kropeczka jest tak prześliczna i ma taki niesamowity uśmiech że każdy robił jej zdjęcia, to niezaprzeczalny fakt
pozdrawiam
m.

ps. a jak fajnie przytula   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Na każdym to nie    Za rok postaram sie bardziej   
> 
> 
> Oj wiele zdjęc bez Ciebie nie ma 
> Kropeczka jest tak prześliczna i ma taki niesamowity uśmiech że każdy robił jej zdjęcia, to niezaprzeczalny fakt
> pozdrawiam
> m.
> ...


Jej *maksiu*, ale komplementy   :oops:   Zawstydziłam się   :oops:   A przytulanie... Fakt, fajnie bylo się przytulić do maksia   :oops:   Tylko ciiiiii, żeby jego żona mnie nie zabiła   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Jej *maksiu*, ale komplementy    Zawstydziłam się    A przytulanie... Fakt, fajnie bylo się przytulić do maksia    Tylko ciiiiii, żeby jego żona mnie nie zabiła


A tam komplementy, to czyste fakty, dodałbym jeszcze że jesteś przeogromnie sympatyczna.  A z przytulaniem to faktycznie ciiiii bo więcej mnie żona na żaden zjazd nie puści  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

potwierdzam zdanie *kropeczki* .......*maksiu* stworzony jest do przytulania   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> potwierdzam zdanie *kropeczki* .......*maksiu* stworzony jest do przytulania


*frosch'ka*!!!!  szaaaaa!!! wiesz ile chętnych by się znalazło jakby tak się rozeszło wszem o wobec?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
m.

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> potwierdzam zdanie *kropeczki* .......*maksiu* stworzony jest do przytulania   
> 
> 
> *frosch'ka*!!!!  szaaaaa!!! wiesz ile chętnych by się znalazło jakby tak się rozeszło wszem o wobec?   
> m.


ok...napisze po cichu ....  :Roll:  

.....*.maksiu* stworzony jest do przytulania  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> potwierdzam zdanie *kropeczki* .......*maksiu* stworzony jest do przytulania


Oj tak....  :smile:   :oops:  Aż cieżko się oderwać, jak juz raz przytuli   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

ZDRADA   :Evil:

----------


## selimm

> ZDRADA


no cóż ...mosz pecha

----------


## kropeczka27

> ZDRADA


Trzeba było pojawić sie na spotkaniu   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Masz szansę za rok   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------

> ZDRADA


To skoro kropeczka zajęta to może...  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jabko
> 
> ZDRADA  
> 
> 
> Trzeba było pojawić sie na spotkaniu    
> Masz szansę za rok


Ja to nawet koło metki się plątałem  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

ja tam bylam grzeczna   :Roll:   :cool:   :big grin:  

*celt* , jak zwykle przechwala sie swa przesliczna zona i corka   :smile:   :big grin:   :smile:

----------


## maksiu

> ja tam bylam grzeczna


ja też byłem grzeczny....  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kropeczka27

Ja też byłam grzecznaaa   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Ja też byłem grzeczny i cała masa pięknych dziewczyn mnie wycałowała  :big grin:

----------


## jea

*frosch*  



> ja tam bylam grzeczna


*maksiu * 



> ja też byłem grzeczny....


*kropeczka27*



> Ja też byłam grzecznaaa


*tomek1950*



> Ja też byłem grzeczny i cała masa pięknych dziewczyn


mnie nikt nie całował...
i fajnie było  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> *frosch*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ja tam bylam grzeczna
> 			
> 		
> ...


a mnie tam całowała taka jedna... i fajna była...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
m.

----------


## Sloneczko

> mnie nikt nie całował...
> i fajnie było


Może dlatego, że mnie nie było? W końcu jakoś powinnam odwdzięczyć się za podpis...  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> To skoro kropeczka zajęta to może...


  :Lol:  
Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie 
Ale te białe spodnie troszke by się pobrudziły ...   :Wink2:  


A co do reszty to ja jestem grzeczny z natury   :cool:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> mnie nikt nie całował...
> i fajnie było  
> 
> 
> Może dlatego, że mnie nie było? W końcu jakoś powinnam się odwdzięczyć się za podpis...


Polecam się i będzie mi bardzo miło  :oops:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał jea
> 
> *frosch*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ja tam bylam grzeczna
> ...


jasssne...wszyscy byli grzeczni....to ciekawe że gdzie się nie spojrzałam to wszędzie się ktoś ściskał albo całował   :Lol:  .... barrrdzo ciekawe  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

Wiesz Dagullka, my to chyba na innym zlocie byłyśmy  :Roll:  
Tam wszyscy byli niegrzeczni   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał verunia
> 
> ...
> To skoro kropeczka zajęta to może...  
> 
> 
>   
> Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie 
> Ale te białe spodnie troszke by się pobrudziły ...   
> ...


ZDRADA   :Evil:  

 :Wink2:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


Zdrada po zdradzie to nie zdrada  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Zdrada na forum Muratora to nie zdrada. W rodzinie (forumowej) zostaje.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Zdrada po zdradzie to nie zdrada


  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

Mnie żona pilnowała  :Wink2:   :cool:  
Ech...  :Roll:

----------


## Olkalybowa

a mnie nikt nie chciał  :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

> a mnie nikt nie chciał


  :big grin:  ... ja cie chce   :big grin:  .... zabrac na dlugi rejs ...   :big grin:

----------


## sasiad1964

Nasz na zlocie nie było , ale gęby można pokazać   :big grin:  
Zdjęcie  ( zrobione w dniu zlotu ) z okolic naszej działki.

----------


## celt

Super. A macie jakies w wiekszym zblizeniu

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> a mnie nikt nie chciał  
> 
> 
>   ... ja cie chce   .... zabrac na dlugi rejs ...


  :big grin:   jestem świetną załogantką  :cool:

----------


## wartownik

> Super. A macie jakies w wiekszym zblizeniu


  sa w duzym zblizeniu   :Lol:

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


  :big grin:

----------


## sasiad1964

> Super. A macie jakies w wiekszym zblizeniu


No wiesz , mamy duzo zbliżeń ale tu chyba nie miejsce na pokazywanie tego  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

*Olkalybowa* czy ty możesz gdzieś pokazać w całości tego psiaka z awatarka? jest cudny.

----------


## Olkalybowa

> *Olkalybowa* czy ty możesz gdzieś pokazać w całości tego psiaka z awatarka? jest cudny.


  :big tongue:  w dzienniku jest parę fotek

----------


## jabko

> a mnie nikt nie chciał


bo mnie nie było   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Zdrada po zdradzie to nie zdrada


  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> a mnie nikt nie chciał


Ja się z Tobą cmokałem  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Ale świetne macie te foty ze spotkania - aż miło się oglądało !!
Musiałam zbliżać "identyfikatory" bo nie wszytkie gęby znam a niektórych nie poznałam, mimo, ze wcześniej widziałam !

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> a mnie nikt nie chciał  
> 
> 
> Ja się z Tobą cmokałem


aaaaa to miś był tylko pretekstem, to się dałam wmanewrować.....ale warto było  :cool:  
P.S. Jea cudnie pachnie.

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> a mnie nikt nie chciał  
> 
> 
> bo mnie nie było


jak byś był to byś od kropeczki oczu nie mógł oderwać  :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


On juz mnie nie chce   :Evil:   :cry:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


To miś tak pachniał  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

*Olkalybowa*, rozumiem Cię.....zapach u mężczyzny to niemal podstawa  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...

----------


## jabko

:Lol:  

...może skosztuje króliczka   :Roll:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


*verunia* jesteś niesamowita  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> ...może skosztuje króliczka


masz ochotę na jea  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ?

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


  :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


No kochana, powaliłaś mnie na kolana   :Lol:  
Nie będę walczyć o jabko   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


znaczy sie ... że jak.. że co.. że kropeczka wolna?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
m.

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


Wolna?? Maksiu, myślałam, że jestem zajęta, ale skoro mnie nie chcesz...  :sad:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


wolna od jabłek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   tylko to miałem na myśli  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kropeczka27

> wolna od jabłek     tylko to miałem na myśli   
> pozdrawiam
> m.


no skoro tak, to już nie płaczę   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> wolna od jabłek     tylko to miałem na myśli   
> pozdrawiam
> m.
> 
> 
> no skoro tak, to już nie płaczę


no to podwójnie sie ciesze  :big grin:   :big grin:   :oops:  
m.

----------


## andre59

A ja słomianym wdowcem zostałem,
na całe cztery dni  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

*andre*  :smile:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   jak miło Cię widzieć  :smile:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Cztery dni powiadasz....   :cool:  Może jakaś imprezka?   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> A ja słomianym wdowcem zostałem,
> na całe cztery dni


andre  :Lol:   :Lol:   gdzie wysłałeś żonę????  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

matko co tu się wyrabia  :Roll:  



 :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> matko co tu się wyrabia


aaaaaaaa pokazują se gęby.............................................  .................
(i nie tylko   :cool:   :Lol:  )

----------


## jabko

Znaczy się że co ??   :Roll:   Nikt mnie już nie kocha ?   :Roll:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> matko co tu się wyrabia  
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


no to pokazujemy... myślę że Kropeczka27 nie bedzie miała nic przeciwko

----------


## maksiu

> Znaczy się że co ??    Nikt mnie już nie kocha ?


znaczy sie... ze zostałeś..... .... ..... .... wykropkowany  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
m.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Znaczy się że co ??    Nikt mnie już nie kocha ?


jabuszko, może żony spytaj,   :Roll:   :Confused:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

wiesz, ze ja ciebie.............  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Maksiu* to zdjęcie jest świetne !

Proponuję mianować *Kropeczkę* Miss Obiektywu !  :big grin:  (albo Miss Foto  - jak kto woli  :Wink2:  )

----------


## andre59

> *andre*        jak miło Cię widzieć     
> 
> Cztery dni powiadasz....   Może jakaś imprezka?


Cztery dni i trzy noce  :Wink2:   :oops:   :cool:  
Szkoda, że Piotrek na wycieczkę nie pojechał, byłaby wolna chata  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Zdecydowanie popieram propozycję *Arcobaleno*, aby nasza *Kropeczka* otrzymała tytuł MISS FOTO  :big grin:  
Kto jest za?  :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

> Zdecydowanie popieram propozycję *Arcobaleno*, aby nasza *Kropeczka* otrzymała tytuł MISS FOTO  
> Kto jest za?


Ja jestem , rzeczywiscie sliczna dziewczyna  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

*Kropeczka*, masz juz trzy głosy  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> *Kropeczka*, masz juz trzy głosy


Cztery.   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał andre59
> 
> *Kropeczka*, masz juz trzy głosy 
> 
> 
> Cztery.


*pięć*..... dodałbym od siebie że nie tylko prześliczna ale przede wszystkim przesympatyczna
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

*szesc* ....  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

Ode mnie też głos na* kropeczkę*  :cool:  
*Kropka* miss obiektywu!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...


sześć...i też się z tym zgadzam  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

A ja jak zwykle się wyłamie........O matulu bo się zaraz Gwiazda zaczerwieni.Fakt faktem to piękna kobieta ale czy najpiękniejsza na miano miss foto czy obiektywu?A co z nowo panująca miss 2007?.A co powie*arcobaleno
* jak powiem ,że *kleo* to prześliczna Pani i to ona powinna zostać w/w miss?Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam to gdzieś widziałem jej fotke ze zlotu 2007.Po trzecie innym Paniom ze zlotu (bo chiba w tym rzecz) niczego nie brakuje ,również mogą konkurować z mianowaną kropeczką  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .Fotka maksia i kropeczki  staje sie bardzo popularna może dlatego tak wiele osób to tak widzi.Po czwarte miss foto....itd ale czy tylko zlotu czy tak ogólnie?Bo jak ogólnie, to lista Pań do tego miana sie wydłuża.Po piate to dlaczego tylko miss.Panowie też niczego sobie więc może w tej kategorii ktoś da propozycje na  *mistera* foto czy obiektywu.Z zaznaczeniem (oczywiście) czy ze zlotu czy tak ogólnie.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  To tylko moje zdanie i niczego nie sugeruje.


Pzdr NS,KS

----------


## frosch

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


moim zdaniem.........*. osiem*   :ohmy:  
ale wiesz *jea* , ja sie nie znam   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

to ja *dziwieć*!


ps. *niktspecjalny* nie smęć.....  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to ja *dziwieć*!
> 
> 
> ps. *niktspecjalny* nie smęć.....


A gdzie twój obiektywizm.Chcesz być stronniczym w swoim wejsciu?Eeeee nie ładnie mi powiedziałeś.Zaznaczyłem ,że to tylko moje zdanie.Za to ty nie smęcisz  :Lol:   :Wink2:  brawo.Tak trzymaj bo to pikne jest.  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*enesek* , nominuje cie do tytulu* mister obiektyw*izm*u*  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *enesek* , nominuje cie do tytulu* mister obiektyw*izm*u*


zawsze miła,zawsze obiektywna,zawsze wiedząca jak znalesc sie w temacie.

odbijając Ci piłeczkę ...nominuje Cie do tytułu miss *tolerancji*  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *enesek* , nominuje cie do tytulu* mister obiektyw*izm*u* 
> 
> 
> *zawsze miła,zawsze obiektywna,zawsze wiedząca jak znalesc sie w temacie.*
> 
> odbijając Ci piłeczkę ...nominuje Cie do tytułu miss *tolerancji*


czyli .......slodkopierdzaca? ....  :Roll:  

dziekuje 
niepotrzebne mi tytuly

----------


## arcobaleno

*ns* - moim skromnym zdaniem* Kropeczka* jest bardzo *fotogeniczna* i stąd pomysł. Na zlocie nie byłam , ale oglądałam zdjęcia i przyznaję, ze mamy wiele pieknych forumowiczek ale Kropeczka *w tym względzie* wygrywa  :Roll:  Moim zdaniem - powtarzam - ale jak widzać nie tylko  :Wink2:  
Z resztą - to już nie ode mnie zależy czy potraktujecie to serio czy z przymrużeniem oka  :Wink2:  

Zaraz Kropeczka mnie pewnie ochrzani za to zamieszanie  :oops:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## celt

Czy te zdjecia ze zlotu mozna gdzies zobaczyc ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


Chyba powinienem powiedzieć tak jak Ty.....Tak dla elegancji wypowiedzi by w konsekwencji stała sie podobna do Twojej.

czyli...............dzący?  :Roll:  

*dziękuje również niepotrzebne mi tytuły*

Joshi to bardzo trafnie już opisała(kto,jak,po co itp wypowiada sie na dany temat) wiec powtarzam ,że jest to tylko moje zdanie na temat takiego tytułu dla kropeczki.Każdy ma prawo do wypowiedzi zgodnie z regulaminem tego zacnego foruma co niniejszym czynie.
A na koniec dodam ,że w tym poscie winny znajdować miejsce "gęby" a nie dyskusje nad tym czy( .....ble ble ma czarne oczy).Są inne miejsca na tego rodzaju sprzeczności.

serde.pzdr KS

----------


## andre59

> Czy te zdjecia ze zlotu mozna gdzies zobaczyc ?


Tutaj są redakcyjne zdjęcia ze zlotu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=102891

----------


## marjucha

> A na koniec dodam ,że w tym poscie winny znajdować miejsce "gęby" a nie dyskusje nad tym czy( .....ble ble ma czarne oczy).*Są inne miejsca na tego rodzaju sprzeczności.
> *
> serde.pzdr KS


Więc po co ta cała pisanina?  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> A na koniec dodam ,że w tym poscie winny znajdować miejsce "gęby" a nie dyskusje nad tym czy( .....ble ble ma czarne oczy).*Są inne miejsca na tego rodzaju sprzeczności.
> *
> serde.pzdr KS
> 
> 
> Więc po co ta cała pisanina?


Pytasz mnie czy ogółu?Jeżeli mnie to odpowiem tak.
Dawno dawno temu autor tego watku chciał aby nowi i starzy bywalcy tego zacnego forum mieli możliwość pokazania się nie tylko pisząc do siebie i tak się poznając ale również pokazujac swoja jak to określił *gębe*.Jeżeli temat się rozjeżdża i nie jest to fotka to w tym miejscu mija sie to z celem.Sam podaje się temu wiec chyba taka już natura tego forum.Ot i wsio.

pzdr NS,KS

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Właśnie o to mi chodziło.
Zwracasz komuś uwagę,a potem dalej robisz coś, co według Ciebie nie powinno mieć miejsca w tym wątku. Odrobina konsekwencji  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> Pytasz mnie czy ogółu?Jeżeli mnie to odpowiem tak.
> Dawno dawno temu autor tego watku chciał aby nowi i starzy bywalcy tego zacnego forum mieli możliwość pokazania się nie tylko pisząc do siebie i tak się poznając ale również pokazujac swoja jak to określił *gębe*.Jeżeli temat się rozjeżdża i nie jest to fotka to w tym miejscu mija sie to z celem.Sam podaje się temu wiec chyba taka już natura tego forum.Ot i wsio.
> 
> pzdr NS,KS


Miałem tego nie robić, ale jednak odpisze Szanownemu Panu

Przede wszystkim proszę zwrócić uwagę, że dopóki Szanowny Pan nie pozwolił sobie na polemikę z pomysłem tytułu dla Kropeczki27 panowała tu miła i przyjazna atmosfera. Gdyby miał Szanowny Pan przyjemność poznać osobiście Kropeczkę27 raczej nie napisał by o niej Szanowny Pan 'Gwiazda'. Odebrałem to określenie jako złośliwe, a wiem że Kropeczka27 jest miłą, sympatyczną i skromną osobą, nie ma w sobie nic z 'gwiazdorstwa'.
A potem poszło już dalej z obrażaniem Froschki. 
Podejrzewam, że chciał Szanowny Pan rozpocząć dyskusje o tym komu ewentualnie można by przyznać tytuł miss foto, tudzież inne tytuły, ale styl w jakim Szanowny Pan to zrobił pozostawia wiele do życzenia. To samo można napisać na wiele sposobów, niestety wybrał Szanowny Pan jeden z tych nieciekawych. A przecież można było robić to zupełnie inaczej. W sposób miły, humorystyczny i zabawny. Ten wątek z założenia miał być wątkiem lekkim  i zabawnym. Stawia Szanowny Pan wiele pytań, tylko po co? Ledwie Szanowny Pan się pojawił i już próbuje ustawiać wszystko pod siebie, to niegrzeczne. A wystarczyło napisać, że głosuje Szanowny Pan np. na Kleo lub kogoś innego, oraz zaproponować wybór w jakiejś innej kategorii.
Żeby zakończyć tą wypowiedź, obecny stan głosowania: 9 głosów na Kropeczke27, 1 głos na kogoś innego.
m.

----------


## frosch

*maksiu* , mnie ciezko obrazic 
jestem.... tolerancyjna    :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> *maksiu* , mnie ciezko obrazic 
> jestem.... tolerancyjna


chodzi o zasadę
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *maksiu* , mnie ciezko obrazic 
> jestem.... tolerancyjna    
> 
> 
> chodzi o zasadę
> pozdrawiam
> m.


dziekuje    :oops:  
sciskam i sle buziaka   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

To ja żeby uspokoić nerwy...piwo poleję  :cool:  



autorstwo Froscha, mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazi  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> 9 głosów na Kropeczke27


powiadam, ze *10*! Na razie....   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jest Pan z grona ludzi bardzo grzecznych,miłych,,,,ludzi ktorzy maja wielki wkład w istnienie tego zacnego forum.Wreszcie osobą bardzo rozpoznawalną merytorycznie i kimś kto wie i zna znaczenie słów szacunek i poważanie.Razi mnie tylko styl w jaki Pan zaakcentował 


> Gdyby miał Szanowny Pan przyjemność poznać osobiście Kropeczkę27 raczej nie napisał by o niej Szanowny Pan 'Gwiazda'. Odebrałem to określenie jako złośliwe, a wiem że Kropeczka27 jest miłą, sympatyczną i skromną osobą, nie ma w sobie nic z 'gwiazdorstwa'.


(prosze zwrócić uwage na kontekst uzycia słowa gwiazda bo to Pan ewidentnie przeoczył ale mniejsza o to) np. to określenie "naszej gwiazdy"Otóż drogi Panie wiele jest przykladów na to ,że gwiazdą być to cos naprawdę powtarzam naprawdę wzniosłego.Nie miałem na celu obrażania kropeczki,froschki tylko wyrazilem w inny sposob swoje spostrzeżenia a jak widać bardzo źle odebrane przez Pana.Boli fakt ,że nie ma nic bardziej przykrego jak opiniowanie publiczne bez uzasadnienia co niniejszym Pan uczynił.I jest pan w błędzie mówiac


> Podejrzewam, że chciał Szanowny Pan rozpocząć dyskusje o tym komu ewentualnie można by przyznać tytuł miss foto, tudzież inne tytuły, ale styl w jakim Szanowny Pan to zrobił pozostawia wiele do życzenia.


.Wyrazilem swój poglad na to ,że na forum sa inne piekne kobiety ,które zasługuja na miano tak czesto poruszanej tu miss foto czy obiektywu.Widząc fakt złej interpretacji z Pana strony pozostaje mi tylko głośno przeprosić obie Panie z zaznaczeniem ,że nie było to moim celem.


> A wystarczyło napisać, że głosuje Szanowny Pan np. na Kleo lub kogoś innego, oraz zaproponować wybór w jakiejś innej kategorii.


.Jeda rzecz ,która ma w tym cytacie sens,że należy ,krotko i węzłowato opisywać co chce się wyrazić,czego do końca niestety Pan nie zrozumiał.

serdecznie pozrdawiam i przepraszam jeżeli źle zrozumiał Pan moje intencje.

NS,KS

----------


## kropeczka27

Wow, dwa dni forum mi nie działalo a tu takie cuda   :ohmy:   :Roll:  

Chyba w ogóle nie powinnam tej dyskusji komentować  :smile: 

W każdym razie dziękuję za głosy kochani. Nie sądzę jednak, żebym na nie zasłużyła, więc zapomnijmy o temacie  :smile:    I to co teraz piszę nie jest żadną udawaną skromnością "Gwiazdy". 

*NS* Niestety, ale określenie "gwiazda" odebrałam tak samo jak *maksiu*. Przynam, zrobiło mi się przykro, bo "gwiazdą" nie jestem, ale każdy ma prawo wyrażać swoją opinię...

----------


## jabko

> *pięć*..... dodałbym od siebie że nie tylko prześliczna ale przede wszystkim przesympatyczna
> pozdrawiam
> m.


I jaki ma kształtny ... yyy metek   :Lol:  
Tylko ta zdrada   :Mad:  






> jabuszko, ....
> 
> wiesz, ze ja ciebie.............


Kasia  :Lol:  
Ty jedna ... <cmok>






kropeczka 
nie przejmuj się "pierdołami"

----------


## Żelka

> "gwiazdą" nie jestem


Alez Kropeczko, co Ty gadasz? Masz taki piekny usmiech, ze az swieci jak slonko, a slonko to gwiazda, nie??   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Tylko ta zdrada   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


jabuszko.... zdrada zdradą, ale wiesz... Dołączam do Kasi   :oops:   :Lol:  
Chyba wybaczysz mi?  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
>   "gwiazdą" nie jestem
> 
> 
> Alez Kropeczko, co Ty gadasz? Masz taki piekny usmiech, ze az swieci jak slonko, a slonko to gwiazda, nie??


  :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> jabuszko.... zdrada zdradą, ale wiesz... Dołączam do Kasi    
> Chyba wybaczysz mi?


No dobra
W końcu mam słabość do Twojej metki   :Lol:  

Tylko nie wiem co na to Verka  
Może nie jest zaborcza  :Roll: 

 :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

> To ja żeby uspokoić nerwy...piwo poleję  
> 
> 
> 
> autorstwo Froscha, mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazi


no Ty calkiem do rzeczy jestes jak tak sobie polewasz  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...
> jabuszko.... zdrada zdradą, ale wiesz... Dołączam do Kasi    
> Chyba wybaczysz mi? 
> 
> 
> No dobra
> W końcu mam słabość do Twojej metki   
> ...


Verunia jest kochana i podzieli się  :wink:   :smile: 

jabuszko dzieki za wybaczenie  :smile:

----------


## frosch

> autorstwo Froscha, mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazi


no nie wiem   :Roll:  

pewnie jakies piffko na przeprosiny bedzie sie nalezalo   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## frosch

> no Ty calkiem do rzeczy jestes jak tak sobie polewasz


gadasz od rzeczy
on jest calkiem do rzeczy przed , w trakcie i po.....  :cool:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> *NS* Niestety, ale określenie "gwiazda" odebrałam tak samo jak *maksiu*. Przynam, zrobiło mi się przykro, bo "gwiazdą" nie jestem, ale każdy ma prawo wyrażać swoją opinię...


po niektórych trudno spodziewać się kultury  :Roll:  
już kiedyś w innym temacie *Ns* skomentował wielce delikatnie stopy forumowej koleżanki.....oczywiście nie chciał nikogo urazić  :Confused:  
*kropeczka27*, ja na serio uważam, ze tytuł miss foto należy Ci się jak mało komu. Za piękny uśmiech na każdej focie, i równie atrakcyjną całość  :cool:  
Baba Ci to mówi, a wiesz, to cenniejsze niż najbardziej wyrafinowany męski komplement  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> po niektórych trudno spodziewać się kultury  
> już kiedyś w innym temacie *Ns* skomentował wielce delikatnie stopy forumowej koleżanki.....oczywiście nie chciał nikogo urazić  
> *kropeczka27*, ja na serio uważam, ze tytuł miss foto należy Ci się jak mało komu. Za piękny uśmiech na każdej focie, i równie atrakcyjną całość  
> Baba Ci to mówi, a wiesz, to cenniejsze niż najbardziej wyrafinowany męski komplement


Coż... każdy wyraża myśli tak jak umie... 

Faktycznie, lepsze są komplementy od kobiet, bo przynajmniej nie ma w tym żadnych ukrytych intencji  :smile:  No... z reguły nie ma   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 9 głosów na Kropeczke27
> 
> 
> powiadam, ze *10*! Na razie....


*11* i to nie jest moje ostatnie zdanie   :cool:   :big grin:

----------

Z bolem  serca  :Wink2:  ale *12*
 :big tongue:  
*Maksiu* jako NK może byś coś zadziałał u władz najwyższych?  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## maksiu

> Z bolem  serca  ale *12*
>  
> *Maksiu* jako NK może byś coś zadziałał u władz najwyższych?


zobacze co sie za zrobić... 
pozdrawiam
m.

ps. a co jest NK??

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Tylko ta zdrada   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rozumiem ze ja już Ci nie jestem potrzebny  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 
m.

----------


## frosch

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Z bolem  serca  ale *12*
>  
> *Maksiu* jako NK może byś coś zadziałał u władz najwyższych?  
> 
> 
> zobacze co sie za zrobić... 
> pozdrawiam
> ...


Niezalezna Komisja   :cool:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


przepraszam, w kwestii formalnej.. Niezależna od kogo?
pozdrawiam
m,.

----------

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał maksiu
> 
> ...


Od NS  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


*maksiu* jak możesz tak pisać ???? Mam duże serdeuszko  :smile:   Jesteś mi bardzo bardzo potrzebny! I najcudowniej na świecie przytulasz  :smile:

----------

Kropeczka, jabłuszko da się podzielić   :Lol:  , tylko czy on to zniesie?  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kropeczka, jabłuszko da się podzielić   , tylko czy on to zniesie?


To ja poproszę ogonek   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tola

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Kropeczka, jabłuszko da się podzielić   , tylko czy on to zniesie?  
> 
> 
> To ja poproszę ogonek


gdzie dwie się biją tam trzecia korzysta   :cool:   biorę nasionka   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...

----------


## frosch

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


dla mnie .........skorka    :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Czuję się rozerwany wewnętrznie   :Lol:  






> ...
> rozumiem ze ja już Ci nie jestem potrzebny   
> m.


Upiekło Ci się   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Biedne *jabuszko*  :smile:  Nic z niego nie zostanie   :Lol:  
Ale co tam, ja  mam najfajnieszą cześć   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## tola

> Biedne *jabuszko*  Nic z niego nie zostanie   
> Ale co tam, ja  mam najfajnieszą cześć


dopóki nie uschnie   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Biedne *jabuszko*  Nic z niego nie zostanie   
> Ale co tam, ja  mam najfajnieszą cześć


Żebyś się nie zdziwiła  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Biedne *jabuszko*  Nic z niego nie zostanie   
> Ale co tam, ja  mam najfajnieszą cześć    
> 
> 
> Żebyś się nie zdziwiła


  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   może powinnam o czyms wiedzieć?  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał tola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Wy się kochane dzielcie a ja tymczasem poproszę o adres sadu co takie smakowite jabłuszka rodzi   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> autorstwo Froscha, mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazi  
> 
> 
> no nie wiem   
> 
> pewnie jakies piffko na przeprosiny bedzie sie nalezalo


Będzie _transporterek_  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Niestety nie ma takiego sadu.
Urodził jedno boskie jabko i spłonął   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> no Ty calkiem do rzeczy jestes jak tak sobie polewasz 
> 
> 
> gadasz od rzeczy
> on jest calkiem do rzeczy przed , w trakcie i po.....


*rrmi*, nie sobie polewałem  :Lol:  

*frosch*, po, to już chyba nie  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Niestety nie ma takiego sadu.
> Urodził jedno boskie jabko i spłonął


  :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Niestety nie ma takiego sadu.
> Urodził jedno boskie jabko i spłonął


Jak to nie ma ?
Gdzies to boskie jabko przecież musi stać   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rrmi
> 
> ...


Nie kłóć się z kobietą   :cool:  
Jak mówi że po też , to wie co mówi    :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Niestety nie ma takiego sadu.
> Urodził jedno boskie jabko i spłonął  
> 
> 
> Jak to nie ma ?
> Gdzies to boskie jabko przecież musi stać


jabko przeważnie leży...

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


jabko leży, ale ogonek stoi   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

Kto mnie przytuli?  :cry:  
sam ci ja jako ten palec...  :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kto mnie przytuli?  
> sam ci ja jako ten palec...

----------


## jea

*Kropka*, a Ty długo te _bąki_ będziesz puszczać?

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Kropka*, a Ty długo te _bąki_ będziesz puszczać?


  :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   jeszcze jakiś czas   :Lol:  ale one są nieszkodliwe   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## świercz

yyyy gadu gadu... a gdzie fotki?  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wow, dwa dni forum mi nie działalo a tu takie cuda    
> 
> Chyba w ogóle nie powinnam tej dyskusji komentować 
> 
> W każdym razie dziękuję za głosy kochani. Nie sądzę jednak, żebym na nie zasłużyła, więc zapomnijmy o temacie    I to co teraz piszę nie jest żadną udawaną skromnością "Gwiazdy". 
> 
> *NS* Niestety, ale określenie "gwiazda" odebrałam tak samo jak *maksiu*. Przynam, zrobiło mi się przykro, bo "gwiazdą" nie jestem, ale każdy ma prawo wyrażać swoją opinię...


Skoro tak to widzisz to i przeprosiny nic nie daly.Ubolewam moze tylko nad tym ,że niedokładnie odczytałaś moje intencje a Pan maksiu tylko był tego dopełnieniem i wytłumaczył gdzie jest moje miejsce..Życzę Ci w dalszym ciagu by ta więdnąca charyzma do ktorej pozwolilem Cie dopasować trwala długo i dlugo i jeszcze raz długo choć w nazwie ma przemijajace słowo.Bez urazy "gwiazdeczko""żmijeczko".  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


serde.pzdr.  :Wink2:  NS

----------


## kuleczka

> ...Życzę Ci w dalszym ciagu by ta więdnąca charyzma do ktorej pozwolilem Cie dopasować trwala długo i dlugo i jeszcze raz długo choć w nazwie ma przemijajace słowo......


można poprosić o przetłumaczenie powyższego    :big grin:  
czy *kropeczka* ma więdnącą charyzmę???  :Roll:  
czy chodziło o coś innego.....
z góry dziękuję
kulka

----------

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...Życzę Ci w dalszym ciagu by ta więdnąca charyzma do ktorej pozwolilem Cie dopasować trwala długo i dlugo i jeszcze raz długo choć w nazwie ma przemijajace słowo......
> 
> 
> można poprosić o przetłumaczenie powyższego    
> czy *kropeczka* ma więdnącą charyzmę???  
> czy chodziło o coś innego.....
> z góry dziękuję
> kulka


To chyba tylko Freud byłby wstanie  :Lol:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


cóż, ciekawość rzeczą ludzką jest  :big grin:   :cool:   :Wink2: 
Freuda w to nie mieszajmy  :Roll:  
może lepiej zadzwonić do wróżki Jadzi  :cool:

----------


## Zochna

> Skoro tak to widzisz to i przeprosiny nic nie daly.Ubolewam moze tylko nad tym ,że niedokładnie odczytałaś moje intencje a Pan maksiu tylko był tego dopełnieniem i wytłumaczył gdzie jest moje miejsce..Życzę Ci w dalszym ciagu by ta więdnąca charyzma do ktorej pozwolilem Cie dopasować trwala długo i dlugo i jeszcze raz długo choć w nazwie ma przemijajace słowo.Bez urazy "gwiazdeczko""żmijeczko".     
> 
> 
> serde.pzdr.  NS


 :Roll:  

*NS* a Ty nie chcialbys  na rzecznika, np  rzadu,  zaaplikowac  co ?
Moim zdaniem Ty marnujesz talent.

----------


## rrmi

> [ 
> 
> *NS* a Ty nie chcialbys  na rzecznika, np  rzadu,  zaaplikowac  co ?
> Moim zdaniem Ty marnujesz talent.


Moze lepiej *Zosiu* zaaplikuj jakas butelke .
Moze wtedy te niezrozumiane intencje jakos latwiej bedzie  pojac  :Roll:

----------


## anSi

Intencje intencjami, a uśmiech *kropeczki* bardzo mi sie podoba, wiec jesli ktos jeszcze głosy liczy to ja jak najbardziej za... :smile:

----------


## mayland

Dorzucam kolejny *+* dla *Kropeczki*  :Lol:

----------


## andre59

*Kropeczka* ma już *14* głosów  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

Ale się uparliście   :Lol:   :big grin:   :smile:  to chyba jakaś zmowa   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

moze Redakcja z okazji Dnia Dziecka przyzna naszej slicznej dziewczynce tytul MIss Foto  :Roll:

----------


## Ew-ka

> moze Redakcja z okazji Dnia Dziecka przyzna naszej slicznej dziewczynce tytul MIss Foto


ja jestem za !!!!

znam *Kropeczke* tylko ze zdjęc -ale jakich   :Wink2:  

śliczna dziewczyna i niezwykle fotogeniczna   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

ładna byłaby synowa .....szkoda   :Confused:

----------


## maksiu

> moze Redakcja z okazji Dnia Dziecka przyzna naszej slicznej dziewczynce tytul MIss Foto


spokojnie, juz nad tym pracuje od wczoraj  :big grin: 
m.

----------


## andre59

> Napisał frosch
> 
> moze Redakcja z okazji Dnia Dziecka przyzna naszej slicznej dziewczynce tytul MIss Foto 
> 
> 
> ja jestem za !!!!
> 
> znam *Kropeczke* tylko ze zdjęc -ale jakich   
> 
> ...


Poznałem *Kropeczkę* osobiście na zlocie forum,
jest bardzo miłą i sympatyczną osobą  :big grin:  
Tytuł MISS FOTO lub MISS UŚMIECHU jak najbardziej *Kropeczce* się należy  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

"Gwiazda" zaczyna się czerwienić   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol: 

Ups wredna jestem   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Zochna

ja tez swoj glos dokladam . 
 Na kropeczke ,  off course  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Czy w ogóle panuje na forum Miss Foto na 2007 rok?

Nie rozumiem, skąd takie opory i milczenie Redakcji, jeśli takiej Miss nie mamy?

To już przecież półrocze! No chyba, że mamy i coś mi umknęło  :wink: 

Nie przypuszczam, by *Kropeczka* chciała detronizować kogokolwiek  :smile: 

Nie znam Jej osobiście, ale na zdjęciach wygląda tak, że oczy się radują i jeśli nie ma przeciwskazań, oczywiście jestem *ZA* przyznaniem tytułu  :smile:

----------


## andre59

*Kropeczko*, masz już *16* głosów  :big grin:

----------


## wartownik

> *Kropeczko*, masz już *16* głosów


andre 17 glosow   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Może to już wystarczy by zostać miss?Niech szanowna Redakcja tylko  podpisze się pod tym i nich nam panuje nowa miss foto 2007 wybrana w demokratycznych wyborach jak przystało na to zacne forum.

----------


## wartownik

> Może to już wystarczy by zostać miss?Niech szanowna Redakcja tylko  podpisze się pod tym i nich nam panuje nowa miss foto 2007 wybrana w demokratycznych wyborach jak przystało na to zacne forum.


brawo NS

----------


## niktspecjalny

Haloo Redakcja,haloo Redakcja!!!Czekamy na zaopiniowanie  :Lol:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Oddaje glos na "Kropeczke", bo: w konkursie nie startuje moja ŻONA i "Kropka" będzie moją sasiadką.
Wartownik.... nie podoba mi sie Twój avatarek.

----------


## kropeczka27

Dzień dobry   :smile: 

Pewnie wszyscy śpią  :smile:  Wstawać!!  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dzień dobry  
> 
> Pewnie wszyscy śpią  Wstawać!!


Redakcja napewno  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Redakcja napewno


Tylko nieliczni męczą się w sobotę rano w pracy  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> Redakcja napewno 
> 
> 
> Tylko nieliczni męczą się w sobotę rano w pracy


Wiem ,że niegrzecznym byłoby zapytanie?A co mi tam zapytam. Coż takiego robi pretendentka do miana miss foto?

KS

----------


## niktspecjalny

Chyba bardzo absorbujaca bo nie ma chwili na odp.  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

A w sumie to siedzę i się nudzę  :smile:  W sobotę przecież przemęczać się nie będę  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nio to zmienia postać rzeczy.Troche skąpe to CV i list motywacyjny jak na przyszłą miss foto.Ale skromność to zaleta Królów  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

Haloo Redakcja!Haloo Redakcja! Czy coś wiadomo już w tej kwestii?

----------


## niktspecjalny

Może przedstaw sie nam w jakis inny sposob(ale mimo to mówie za siebie),żeby bliżej poznać miss obiektywu.Oczywiście nie dotyczy to "zlotowców"  :Wink2:   :big grin:   bo oni bardzo dobrze znaja kropeczke27 tylko tych ktorych nie było na zlocie  z przyczyn niezależnych od nich.

----------


## kropeczka27

Może inni powinni mnie przedstawić, w końcu to nie ja siebie nominowałam do takiego tytułu   :big tongue:   Zresztą to wątek z gębami, więc przy tym pozostańmy  :smile:   :smile: 

Mogłyby sie pojawiać jakieś mordki ciekawe  :smile:  Dawno nić już nie było...

----------


## Sloneczko

> Mogłyby sie pojawiać jakieś mordki ciekawe  Dawno nić już nie było...


O, jest:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Mogłyby sie pojawiać jakieś mordki ciekawe  Dawno nić już nie było...
> 
> 
> O, jest:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może inni powinni mnie przedstawić, w końcu to nie ja siebie nominowałam do takiego tytułu    Zresztą to wątek z gębami, więc przy tym pozostańmy  
> 
> Mogłyby sie pojawiać jakieś mordki ciekawe  Dawno nić już nie było...


Widzisz oni Cię znają i poszli po najmniejszej lini oporu...oddali głos i już.Teraz głowa w piasek i czekaja jak to sie zrobi.
*Apel* do "innych"!!Niech przedstawią kropeczke27.

Słuszna uwaga ,że 


> Zresztą to wątek z gębami, więc przy tym pozostańmy


.
To poprosze Cię kropeczko27 o fotkę  takiej jakiej jej nie znam.Takiej jakiej nie było tu w gębach.Ona (ta fotka)przybliży nam postać twą. W zamian wkleje swoja ktorej również nie bylo.

pzdr NS,KS

----------


## niktspecjalny

Oczywoście bez udzialu tych ze zlotu.  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Proszę bardzo  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Teraz to się napewno "inni" pojawia.

----------


## kropeczka27

> Teraz to się napewno "inni" pojawia.


Hehe masz na myśli kosmitów?  :wink:  

Czekam na fotkę...

----------


## Sloneczko

> To poprosze Cię kropeczko27 o fotkę  takiej jakiej jej nie znam.Takiej jakiej nie było tu w gębach.Ona (ta fotka)przybliży nam postać twą. W zamian wkleje swoja ktorej również nie bylo.
> 
> pzdr NS,KS


No i?...   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Przyglądam się zza "pepsi"

----------


## kropeczka27

Piękny psiak! 

Ale Ciebie to słabo widać...   :Confused:

----------


## niktspecjalny

prosiem bardzo.  :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

O wiele lepiej  :smile: 

Wiesz *NS* jakbyś się uśmiechnął, to wyglądałbyś na bardzo sympatycznego faceta  :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ale ja nim jestem tylko   :Wink2:  ....a zresztą miniejsza o to.

No to my sobie pogadaliśmy,foty wklejone.....a konkurs i tak nie rozstrzygnięty.

P.maksiu chyba pracujenad tym...W końcu sie zaoferował.Poczekamy zobaczymy.

p.s.  moje są dwa .Zapodaj jeszcze jakieś to "inni" może wyjdą "zza pieca"  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał frosch
> 
> moze Redakcja z okazji Dnia Dziecka przyzna naszej slicznej dziewczynce tytul MIss Foto 
> 
> 
> spokojnie, juz nad tym pracuje od wczoraj 
> m.


Przecież pracuje.... byleby niezadlugo.  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

A moja propozycja jest taka, żeby zapomnieć o  konkursie... 
I nad niczym nie pracować.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> O wiele lepiej 
> 
> Wiesz *NS* jakbyś się uśmiechnął, to wyglądałbyś na bardzo sympatycznego faceta


misz masz.



antyterrorystyczna mie napadnela w moim domku nad jeziorkiem  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A moja propozycja jest taka, żeby zapomnieć o  konkursie... 
> I nad niczym nie pracować.


Szkoda  :sad:  .Tyle szumu i nic z tego.Ale skoro chcesz to ja moge zapomnieć .A "inni"?  :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

No proszę, uśmiechnięty *NS*  :smile:  Sympatycznie wyglądasz, przynaję. 


Proszę moje i jesteśmy kwita  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Fajowa z Ciebie kobieta.A za komplementy dziękuje.Może źle Cie widzialem i źle to mogło wyglądać.Cofam to czym moglem Cie urazić.Acha... miło bylo takiej wymianie sie poddać.

serd.pozroNS,KS.

----------


## kropeczka27

> Fajowa z Ciebie kobieta.A za komplementy dziękuje.Może źle Cie widzialem i źle to mogło wyglądać.Cofam to czym moglem Cie urazić.Acha... miło bylo takiej wymianie sie poddać.
> 
> serd.pozroNS,KS.


Mi również jest milo  :smile:  Nie jestem taka zła, jak mogłabym się wydawać  :wink:  I Ty z pewnością też nie!  :smile: 

Pozdrówka  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


pracuje nad tym, ale Redakcja w terenie.... cierpliwość jest cnotą...
m.

----------


## Sloneczko

> pracuje nad tym, ale Redakcja w terenie.... cierpliwość jest cnotą...
> m.


Ooo, czyżby w Szwajcarii? Taka modna jest ostatnio  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

> 


To ja cosik dodam   :Wink2:  

tylko rok sie nie zgadza   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:  Qurcze, ale fajny Wersal.   :big grin:  Coś takiego jest możliwe tylko na tym naszym forum. Cieszę się ogromnie.   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Wersal wersalem ale geby nie przybywaja.Kto teraz wklei fote.

Osobiście chciałbym zobaczyć np.np.np.zielonooką.
Haloo zielona haloo zielona.  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

halo *ns* 
halo!!!  :Wink2:  

no co? nie widzisz mnie? :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Tesknota mu na oczy wpadla.   :Wink2:  Ale zobaczy na pewno, fotke rzuc a nie tylko galy.   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> halo *ns* 
> halo!!!  
> 
> no co? nie widzisz mnie?


Widze,że jestes tylko nie wiem jak Cie ugryśc ,żeby Cie nie przesłodzić  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:  
Jak masz to wklej bo już wygladasz na pewno inaczej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tesknota mu na oczy wpadla.   Ale zobaczy na pewno, fotke rzuc a nie tylko galy.


Te duszek ! bez insynuacji mie tu prosze.Za twoja tyż tesknota mi spedza sen z powieków.A Ty masz jakies fotki mogą byc te teskniące  :big tongue:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jak znam życie to zielonooka i Zeljka na pewno wkleją fotki  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

A po nich nie bedzie już przepaści czasowej tylko sukcesywnie w gebach bedzie wiecej nowych oswieżonych fotek.

serdecz.pozdro.NS,KS

----------


## mundzia

ooo, troche mnie nie bylo a tu jakies konkursy!  :smile:  jestem ZA!! gdzie głosować??

Halo, Radakcjo!!  :smile:  czekamy...  :smile: 

Skoro ma byc *Miss* to musi tez byc *Mister*  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ooo, troche mnie nie bylo a tu jakies konkursy!  jestem ZA!! gdzie głosować??
> 
> Halo, Radakcjo!!  czekamy... 
> 
> Skoro ma byc *Miss* to musi tez byc *Mister*


Cuś mie to przypomina ale nie bendem tłumaczył co  :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*O godz. 15.30-17.00 nastapi przerwa techniczna.Macie szanse wklejenia swojej geby przed tą w/w.Mówie to dlatego gdyby im sie nie udało i przerwa trwała by,,,,, łooooooooo a moze i dłuzej.  *

----------

Dziękujemy Redakcji za wysłuchanie głosu ludu i przyznanie kropeczce naleznego tytułu  :big tongue:

----------


## anSi

*kropeczko* - gratuluję  :smile:  Uśmiechaj się jak najczęściej  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Fajowa z Ciebie kobieta.A za komplementy dziękuje.Może źle Cie widzialem i źle to mogło wyglądać.Cofam to czym moglem Cie urazić.Acha... miło bylo takiej wymianie sie poddać.
> 
> serd.pozroNS,KS.
> 
> 
> Mi również jest milo  Nie jestem taka zła, jak mogłabym się wydawać  I Ty z pewnością też nie! 
> 
> Pozdrówka


Fajny ten podpis nad avatorkiem.Moje gratulacje.
P.maksiu po czesci to Pana zasługa bo dopioł Pan swego.Chyle czoła.

ładne kwiatki  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  brawo

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kropka*  :big grin:  Jako _prowodyrka_  całego przedsięwzięcia składam oficjalne gratulacje !! Fajny tytuł !! pasuje do Ciebie  :big grin:  

*Maksiu* - toś się spisał  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

:oops:   :oops:  

Nie wiem co napisać... Z samego rana takie zaskoczenie  :smile:  

*Dziękuję* kochani *wszystkim*  :smile:  Skoro uważacie, że zasłużyłam na taki tytuł, to niech tak będzie  :smile:  

*Maksiu* jesteś wielki! Dzięki 

*arcobaleno* policzymy się  :wink:  Dzięki  :smile:  

*Redakcjo* dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

*Kropeczka27*, przyjmij moje gratulacje  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Kropeczko, gratuluję.  :big grin:  

Wiedziałem w którą stronę kierować obiektyw.

----------


## jea

Gratulacje serdeczne *kropeczko*  :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Jakoś zdjęć mało więc dodam
Szanowna małżonka z młodszą córką Urszulą

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A tutaj obie córki przy samodzielnie przez nie przygotowanym deserze na Dzień Dziecka

----------


## kuleczka

To Ty taki babski król  :cool:  
Fajnie masz, tyle piękna w domu  :Wink2:  
ten polny wianuszek na głowie córeczki jest przeuroczy   :cool:  
gratuluje udanej rodzinki!  :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

No jestem i całkiem mi dobrze  :wink:

----------


## Anaor

> No jestem i całkiem mi dobrze


Ale ja ci zazdroszczę my mamy jedną córeczkę ale marzymy o drugiej gdybyśmy mieli pewność że będzie dziewczynka już byśmy się decydowali może masz jakiś przepis?
A propo fajny wątek że też wcześniej go nie widziałam.

----------


## tomek1950

Fajne masz kobietki   :big grin:  
Ja też kiedyś miałem żonę, 2 córki i suczkę   :smile:  
Później urodził się syn.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ale ja ci zazdroszczę my mamy jedną córeczkę ale marzymy o drugiej gdybyśmy mieli pewność że będzie dziewczynka już byśmy się decydowali może masz jakiś przepis?


Ja mam  :big grin: 
4 dni przed owulacją (trzeba wiedzieć kiedy nadchodzi) i na 99% będzie dziewczynka  :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał Anaor
> 
> Ale ja ci zazdroszczę my mamy jedną córeczkę ale marzymy o drugiej gdybyśmy mieli pewność że będzie dziewczynka już byśmy się decydowali może masz jakiś przepis?
> 
> 
> Ja mam 
> 4 dni przed owulacją (trzeba wiedzieć kiedy nadchodzi) i na 99% będzie dziewczynka


A na chłopca masz?  :Roll:  
Też mam dwie dziewczyny (żonę i córkę),
teraz pomagier by się jakiś zdał  :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

No pewnie  :wink:  Większość pozostałych, płodnych dni  :big grin: 

A tu znalazłam coś na ten temat: http://www.forum.e-mama.pl/viewtopic.php?t=3234, ale będę upierać się przy 4 dniach  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Słoneczko* cenne rady  :smile:  

U mnie pierwszy ma być chłopak, tak sobie postanowiłam  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

U nas pierwszy był syn, a córeczka? Z 4 dni przed...  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## 79mirka

Mi, choc bez wyliczen, udalo sie spelnic swoj plan: najpierw syn a potm corka. I tak mam Kubusia 


I Olenke 
 

A tak wyglada Kubus, ale mniej tygrysi:


To wcale nie jest takie trudne   :oops:  . odrobina cwiczen i rezultat jest!

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ......
> 4 dni przed owulacją (trzeba wiedzieć kiedy nadchodzi) i na 99% będzie dziewczynka


Daj mi to na piśmie...   mam dwoch synów  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Daj mi to na piśmie...   mam dwoch synów


Toć masz na forum  :wink:  
A niektórzy to marzą, by zachować linię i nazwisko, a Ty masz to już jak w banku.
Teraz sobie spokojnie próbuj celować w dziewczynki  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## celt

> Napisał Anaor
> 
> Ale ja ci zazdroszczę my mamy jedną córeczkę ale marzymy o drugiej gdybyśmy mieli pewność że będzie dziewczynka już byśmy się decydowali może masz jakiś przepis?
> 
> 
> Ja mam 
> 4 dni przed owulacją (trzeba wiedzieć kiedy nadchodzi) i na 99% będzie dziewczynka


Zgadzam sie z tym, ze przed ale nie 4 a gora 2 4 dni zaden plemink nie przezyje chyba.
Tez mamy coreczke i tez "celowana"

----------


## frosch

gratuluje *kropeczce* tytulu   :big tongue:  
*redakcji* dziekuje   :big grin:  

fajne dzieci macie  forumowicze  :Roll:   :big grin:  
ja czekam z utesknieniem na nowego forumowicza   :cool:  (nie , nie ......to nie ja jestem w ciazy   :Wink2:  )

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Anaor
> 
> ...


ja na chybil trafil syn i dwie corki   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

O jak tu miło się zrobiło od uśmiechniętych buziek  :big grin:  
To i ja swoją gębusię najkochańszą wkleję  :big grin:  




*Kropka -*  tak sobie pomyślałam, ze jako Miss Foto to powinnaś nam tu *co najmniej* raz na tydzień "świeżą gębę" wklejać   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Arcobaleno, jaka piękna buźka  :big grin:

----------


## Heath

piekna  :smile:  
poprosimy jeszcze o powiększenie fotki z avatara  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> piekna  
> poprosimy jeszcze o powiększenie fotki z avatara


he,he,he

----------


## arcobaleno

Dzięki Chłopaki  :Wink2:  

A avatar i tak jakiś za duży wyszedł  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> piekna  
> poprosimy jeszcze o powiększenie fotki z avatara



yes, yes, yes   :big grin:  

Jestem za, a nawet nie przeciw.  :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Napisał Heath
> 
> piekna  
> poprosimy jeszcze o powiększenie fotki z avatara   
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes, yes


yes, yes, yes to jak juz będzie
teraz to 
please,please,please

----------


## jea

> Dzięki Chłopaki  
> 
> A avatar i tak jakiś za duży wyszedł


nad głową jest trochę zbędnego miejsca...  :cool:

----------


## Heath

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Dzięki Chłopaki  
> 
> A avatar i tak jakiś za duży wyszedł 
> 
> 
> nad głową jest trochę zbędnego miejsca...


poprosimy o "poprawne" skadrowanie   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Kropka -*  tak sobie pomyślałam, ze jako Miss Foto to powinnaś nam tu *co najmniej* raz na tydzień "świeżą gębę" wklejać


Kochana, znowu sobie grabisz  :wink:   :smile:  

Dawaj tu szybciutko swoje fotki!!! Szczególnie to z avatarka!!!

----------


## Żelka

*Arcobaleno* dawaj calosc z awatarka! To co widac piekne i nawet ta czerwien do Muratora pasuje!   :big grin:  No chyba, ze dol awatarka do innego czasopisma ale to nic, i tak dawaj calosc.   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Dzięki Chłopaki  
> 
> A avatar i tak jakiś za duży wyszedł


Oj cos czuje, ze chlopaki powiedza, ze nie za duzy a w sam raz! Tylko czemu tylko czesc widac.   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kropeczka* -   :cool:  no ale sama przyznaj,że moje pomysły są trafione  :cool:   :Wink2:  

Cieszę się, ze mój letni avatar Wam się podoba ale całośći nie pokażę bo się wstydzę  :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:  Wklejam inne z tej samej serii  :Wink2:  (bardziej przyzwoite  :Wink2:  )

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

No to dopiero teraz się zacznie  :wink:

----------


## arcobaleno

> No to dopiero teraz się zacznie


co się zacznie, co się zacznie ?  :Wink2:  
rozumiem, ze wklejanie gęb ? !   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Kropeczka* -   no ale sama przyznaj,że moje pomysły są trafione


Tak, tak... Przyznaję  :smile: 

Upieram się jednak, żebys wrzuciłam foto z avatarka  :smile:  Przecież tu nie trzeba dawać tylko przyzwoitych zdjęć  :wink:   :smile:

----------

Dziewczyny, jak wy to robicie ze takie piękne jestescie   :ohmy:

----------


## jea

> *Kropeczka* -   no ale sama przyznaj,że moje pomysły są trafione   
> 
> Cieszę się, ze mój letni avatar Wam się podoba ale całośći nie pokażę bo się wstydzę    Wklejam inne z tej samej serii  (bardziej przyzwoite  )


ja proponuję prawą ręką podeprzeć się z tyłu, jak w avatarku i git będzie  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Dziewczyny, jak wy to robicie ze takie piękne jestescie


No jak to jak?
Zdjęcia robią i wklejają tutaj  :wink:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Verunia*, Ty nie ściemniaj tylko dawaj fotę ! Widziałam na tych ze zlotu, że sama mogłabyś sobie zadać to pytanie  :cool:

----------


## Heath

Nie wiem co z resztą panów, ale mnie zatkało...


ps. znowu za dużo z góry a za mało z dołu   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Nie wiem co z resztą panów, ale mnie zatkało...


Nie tylko panów zatkało  :smile:  

*arcobaleno* laseczko, czekamy na fotki!!

----------


## jea

> Napisał Heath
> 
> Nie wiem co z resztą panów, ale mnie zatkało...
> 
> 
> 
> Nie tylko panów zatkało  
> 
> *arcobaleno* laseczko, czekamy na fotki!!


mogą być bez opalaczy...

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Heath
> 
> ...


Popieram szanownego królika w całej rozciągłości  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Mnie totalnie zamurowało  :ohmy:   :big grin:  
SUPER zdjęcia  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Oj chłopy, ale Wy wybredne  :Roll:  
Jedni chcą górę, drudzy dół a to przecież wątek o gębach  :Roll:  

A ogólnie dzięki za komplementa - niezmiernie mi miło  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

No ale ta "gęba" wieńczy całość  :wink:

----------


## Heath

> Dziewczyny, jak wy to robicie ze takie piękne jestescie


To od mieszania zaprawy i maziania izolbetem   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Dziewczyny, jak wy to robicie ze takie piękne jestescie  
> 
> 
> To od mieszania zaprawy i maziania izolbetem


Ooo, trzeba sie wziąć do roboty   :Lol:

----------

> *Verunia*, Ty nie ściemniaj tylko dawaj fotę ! Widziałam na tych ze zlotu, że sama mogłabyś sobie zadać to pytanie


Chyba sobie żartujesz, po tym co tu  zobaczyłam to ja  juz nic nie wklejam.
Idę mieszac tą zaprawę  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Chyba sobie żartujesz, po tym co tu  zobaczyłam to ja  juz nic nie wklejam.


no rzeczywiście ! wymigujesz się i tyle  :Roll:   :cool:  

Mówiłam,że avatar za duży  :Roll:  reprymendę dostałam  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Chyba sobie żartujesz, po tym co tu  zobaczyłam to ja  juz nic nie wklejam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> no rzeczywiście ! wymigujesz się i tyle   
> 
> Mówiłam,że avatar za duży  reprymendę dostałam


*Verunia* się wykręca, ale już nie wspomnę kto tu się bardziej wymiguje   :cool:  
*arcobaleno* zdjęcie z avatarka wklejaj!!!!  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> ja proponuję prawą ręką podeprzeć się z tyłu, jak w avatarku i git będzie


Jak zwykle krulik ma racje!
 :Wink2:

----------


## Anaor

arcobaleno a te zdjęcia to przed ciążą czy po były robione? Bo jeśli po to szybko wróciłaś do formy.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> arcobaleno a te zdjęcia to przed ciążą czy po były robione?


Nieważne kiedy były robione ważne kiedy będą pokazane.

----------


## arcobaleno

> arcobaleno a te zdjęcia to przed ciążą czy po były robione? Bo jeśli po to szybko wróciłaś do formy.


Zdjęcia z wczoraj. A czy szybko to bym nie powiedziała - córcia ma już 15 m-cy a ja wróciłam "do siebie" dopiero kilka m-cy temu - choć biorąc pod uwage te ponad 20 kg to może rzeczywiście szybko  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał Anaor
> 
> arcobaleno a te zdjęcia to przed ciążą czy po były robione? Bo jeśli po to szybko wróciłaś do formy.
> 
> 
> Zdjęcia z wczoraj. A czy szybko to bym nie powiedziała - córcia ma już 15 m-cy a ja wróciłam "do siebie" dopiero kilka m-cy temu - choć biorąc pod uwage te ponad 20 kg to może rzeczywiście szybko


Chorowałaś na anoreksję? Ta ciąża Cię wyleczyła   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Chorowałaś na anoreksję? Ta ciąża Cię wyleczyła


Ja i anoreksja  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Tomku, chciałam powiedzieć po prostu, że od jakiegoś czasu znowu wyglądam normalnie a nie jak _Gruba Berta_  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

.. och acrobaleno

----------


## kaśka maciej

> .. och acrobaleno



och jabko  :oops:

----------


## arcobaleno

A... tu jesteście   :big grin:  
Jabko Ty kolację o tej porze jesz??  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Jabko Ty kolację o tej porze jesz??


Jeśli byłabyś daniem głównym to zjadłbym nawet o 24tej   :cool:  


Cześć Kasiulka   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Jeśli byłabyś daniem głównym to zjadłbym nawet o 24tej


Co Ty....ja cięzkostrawna dziś podobno jestem  :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Jeśli byłabyś daniem głównym to zjadłbym nawet o 24tej   
> 
> 
> Cześć Kasiulka



zdrada  :Mad:   :Evil:   :cry: 


a tak mówiłeś, że ci się starsze podobają  :Evil:   :cry:

----------


## jabko

> zdrada   
> 
> 
> a tak mówiłeś, że ci się starsze podobają


Mówiłem że lubie starsze   :Lol:  

Co nie zmienia faktu że zcrobaleno to seksowna lala   :Wink2: 

A poza tym nastolatką to ona nie jest   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Co nie zmienia faktu że zcrobaleno to seksowna lala



ano tyz prowda  :Roll:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Bez lal mi tu prosze   :Roll:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Bez lal mi tu prosze


_trza_ się było w worek jutowy ubrać  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Widzę, że *jabko* żyje  :smile:  Gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było?   :ohmy:   :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

_we worek_ mówisz? ... nawet nie mam..

----------


## kaśka maciej

> _we worek_ mówisz? ... nawet nie mam..



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
arco, luzik  :Wink2:  
tak już jest jak ładna kobieta pokazuje się z najlepszej strony  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

no pewnie że luzik  :Lol:   A myślałaś, ze powaga ?  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
eee...  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> no pewnie że luzik   A myślałaś, ze powaga ?    
> eee...



no pewnie, że eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Widzę, że *jabko* żyje  Gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było?


aaa wiesz
Okleiłem pokój Twoimi fotkami ze zlotu i jakoś tak zeszło pare tygodni   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*Jabko*, czy Ty aby nie jesteś fanatycznym fanatykiem  :Roll:  
 :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> *Jabko*, czy Ty aby nie jesteś fanatycznym fanatykiem


oj
H.Lecter to przy mnie niwinna milcząca owieczka   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Jabko*, czy Ty aby nie jesteś fanatycznym fanatykiem  
> 
> 
> 
> oj
> H.Lecter to przy mnie niwinna milcząca owieczka


wow!!!
a popijasz wątróbkę chianti ??? :cool:

----------


## jabko

"Cianti" jak mawia mój pewien znajomy   :Roll:  

Tak wątróbkę popijam kianti a płua zapijam szampanem   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Widzę, że *jabko* żyje  Gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było?   
> 
> 
> aaa wiesz
> Okleiłem pokój Twoimi fotkami ze zlotu i jakoś tak zeszło pare tygodni


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Bedziesz rzucal w nie lotkami?   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> Bedziesz rzucal w nie lotkami?


Mała ... Ty lepiej nie drażnij Hannibala   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
>     Bedziesz rzucal w nie lotkami?   
> 
> 
> Mała ... Ty lepiej nie drażnij Hannibala



Oooooo chociaż Ty nie śpisz  :smile:  I nie taka mała  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Kropnij go  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Oooooo chociaż Ty nie śpisz  I nie taka mała


To jaka jest ?   :Roll:  

Ja nigdy nie sypiam   :Lol:  
 :Wink2:  






królik   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Kropeczka* -   no ale sama przyznaj,że moje pomysły są trafione   
> 
> Cieszę się, ze mój letni avatar Wam się podoba ale całośći nie pokażę bo się wstydzę    Wklejam inne z tej samej serii  (bardziej przyzwoite  )


Mamuniu  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Nawet w tej niecałości jest ładniusi.A seria fiu fiu zajefajna.
Podoba mnię się.Chyba się starzeje  :Wink2:

----------


## joan

Noooo - *arcobaleno* - wyrozumiałego masz męża (no chyba że to bez jego wiedzy...  :Wink2:  ) - mój mężczyzna nie pozwoiliłby mi na takie publiczne kuszenie...  :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

eeee tam, odważniejsze się po pijaku wklejało  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> eeee tam, odważniejsze się po pijaku wklejało


wlasnie  :big grin:  
Poza tym maz ma radosc , ze co inni popatrza , on sam ma pod reka.  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Noooo - *arcobaleno* - wyrozumiałego masz męża (no chyba że to bez jego wiedzy...  ) - mój mężczyzna nie pozwoiliłby mi na takie publiczne kuszenie...


Oooo, to nie Ty kręcisz się w awatarku?   :big grin:

----------


## joan

Fun jest z pewnością   :Wink2:  - chyba muszę męża zmienić...  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

Niekoniecznie. I Ty też się nie zmieniaj  :smile:

----------


## Heath

> Noooo - *arcobaleno* - wyrozumiałego masz męża (no chyba że to bez jego wiedzy...  ) - mój mężczyzna nie pozwoiliłby mi na takie publiczne kuszenie...


Oj tam... Toć tu sami swoi   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał joan
> 
> Noooo - *arcobaleno* - wyrozumiałego masz męża (no chyba że to bez jego wiedzy...  ) - mój mężczyzna nie pozwoiliłby mi na takie publiczne kuszenie... 
> 
> 
> Oooo, to nie Ty kręcisz się w awatarku?



 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niekoniecznie. I Ty też się nie zmieniaj


Słońce ...pikne i odważne te nasze forumowiczki.Takie naturalne i bez środków dopingujacych  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  brawo drogie Panie.

Chciałbym tak jak jabko ale niepotrafiem...  :Roll:  ....dlaczego nie ma cukrowania na forum?  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> eeee tam, odważniejsze się po pijaku wklejało


Chwalipięta...wklej, to ocenimy  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> eeee tam, odważniejsze się po pijaku wklejało  
> 
> 
> Chwalipięta...wklej, to ocenimy


ja już wkleiłam, było wtedy oceniać  :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## jabko

... było nie spać ... i kulki oglądać   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


ale wykasowałaś i się nie liczy
możesz się zrehabilitować  :cool:  
_...co było a nie jest nie liczy się w rejestr..._

----------


## niktspecjalny

Wkleiła i chwała jej za to.A to ,że nie ma fotek widocznych w tym watku to sprawa wklejajacego."Krótko wklejone nie zobaczone"  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .


pzdr.

----------


## arcobaleno

Kurczę joan...zmusiłaś mnie do refleksji..  :Wink2:  
Serio wygląda na kuszące?  :Roll:  Toż to zwykłe wygłupy były a zdjęcie "górze" od bikini to chyba nic takiego - Kulka lepsze ponoć wklejała, ale nie było dane mi zobaczyć i bardzo żałuję  :Roll:  Ostatni obraz Kulki to w jakimś sweterku co się już wziął sfilcował  - czyli wniosek z tego, że zdjęcie stare...
Kuuulka..nie daj się prosić, no! Nie musi być w stroju  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ... było nie spać ... i kulki oglądać


Jabko jak poprosic pewną forumowicze o wklejenie nowej "gęby"?Jestes takim spostrzegawczym facetem,który z niejednego pieca chleb jadł  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .Powiedz prosze tak swoimi zdaniami jak tego dokonać?Może być tak po Twojemu.Jeżeli sie wstydzisz to poprosze o odp na priva.
Bez urazy. Bardzo Cie o to prosze .


serdecznie Cie pozdrawiam NS,KS.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kurczę joan...zmusiłaś mnie do refleksji..  
> Serio wygląda na kuszące?  Toż to zwykłe wygłupy były a zdjęcie "górze" od bikini to chyba nic takiego - Kulka lepsze ponoć wklejała, ale nie było dane mi zobaczyć i bardzo żałuję  Ostatni obraz Kulki to w jakimś sweterku co się już wziął sfilcował  - czyli wniosek z tego, że zdjęcie stare...
> Kuuulka..nie daj się prosić, no! Nie musi być w stroju



Musze Ci powiedziec ,że gdybym ja był taki uroczy to też bym sie zmusił do refleksji.Kuszace to ono było jest i będzie.Bardzo ładnie na nim wygladasz.Sweterek u Ciebie nie zdaje egzaminu  :oops:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  .To powinno wystarczyc ogladajacemu.

Super.pzdr NS,KS.

----------


## kuleczka

> Kurczę joan...zmusiłaś mnie do refleksji..  
> Serio wygląda na kuszące?  Toż to zwykłe wygłupy były a zdjęcie "górze" od bikini to chyba nic takiego - Kulka lepsze ponoć wklejała, ale nie było dane mi zobaczyć i bardzo żałuję  Ostatni obraz Kulki to w jakimś sweterku co się już wziął sfilcował  - czyli wniosek z tego, że zdjęcie stare...
> Kuuulka..nie daj się prosić, no! Nie musi być w stroju


*Arco*, co ja się będę przy Tobie wygłupiać  :big grin:  
Jestem jak by nie patrzeć świeżo upieczoną trzydziestką  :Wink2:  
nie ma to jak młodość i dziewczęcość   :cool:  
nie żebym się czuła staro, o nie  :smile:  
ale jakieś mnie refleksje dopadają ostatnio o przemijaniu.......
eh, bredzę....  :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

Eeee... nie gadaj...ja też mam ostatnio takie fazy  :Roll:  Dziś nawet kupiłam sobie kremik do zadań specjalnych  :Wink2:  
A z tą 30-ką to o co Ci chodzi??  :Roll:   :Wink2:  Dawaj i nie gadaj  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*arcobaleno*

Nic dodać nic ująć.Ladne z ciebie kacątko.Ktoś przemija ,żeby mogł zaistnieć ktoś.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  Jesteś bardzoooo ładna kobietą ,ktora powinna od czasu do czasu pokazać swoja urocza gebusie  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

pzdr.

----------


## arcobaleno

*ns* - no dzięki, dzięki, bardzo to oczywiśćie miłe, ale ogólnie to dziwnie przedmiotowo się czuję jak ktoś mi słodzi, więc może już na tym poprzestańmy   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

A tak w ogóle Ty to jak coś powiesz...  :Roll:   :Lol:  

A.... *Kropka* ! Tydzień mija a zdjęć nowych nie było !

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jasna sprawa.Nie zmienia to jednak faktu ,że jestes jedna z najładniejszych kobiet na tym forum.Takie jest moje zdanie i pamietaj żebyś czasami się przypominała jak wygladasz.

Serdecznie pozdrawiam życząc miłych snow..  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Serdecznie pozdrawiam życząc miłych snow..


Hahaaa, jak się domyślam, Tobie nie są już dziś potrzebne takie życzenia  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Serdecznie pozdrawiam życząc miłych snow..   
> 
> 
> Hahaaa, jak się domyślam, Tobie nie są już dziś potrzebne takie życzenia


Jasne ,że nie są.  :sad:  Bo ja żyje życzeniami jak ktoś to robi dla kogoś innego  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Widzisz a Tobie słońce życze szybkiego wstawania bo już po 7-mej.Kawusia siusiu i do pracuni.
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

narazieńko KS

----------


## joan

> Napisał joan
> 
> Noooo - *arcobaleno* - wyrozumiałego masz męża (no chyba że to bez jego wiedzy...  ) - mój mężczyzna nie pozwoiliłby mi na takie publiczne kuszenie... 
> 
> 
> Oooo, to nie Ty kręcisz się w awatarku?


Może tak, a  może nie... bo wiesz - ja "z tych" co  "grają" pięknem rozpalającym wyobraźnię - emanują  ”księżycowym blaskiem”, któremu nie sposób się oprzeć. Osaczam swoją zmysłowością i grą na wyobraźni, oplatam niczym wąż - jestem dzika, nieokiełznana - taka Femme Fatale, kobieta  - dziecko... Zawsze tajemnicza, niedopowiedziana, kusząca. Dla określonego typu mężczyzn (dla mnie interesujacego) jestem  nieznanym lądem, który podejmują się odkryć, właśnie ze względu na ów fatalizm, magię, szczyptę niepewności...  :cool:  

Ja tak kuszę... - trudno mnie "przyłapać" (zawsze niewinna  :Wink2:  )...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał joan
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  


> ....niedopowiedziana, kusząca. Dla określonego typu mężczyzn (dla mnie interesujacego) jestem  nieznanym lądem,.....


Mozna prosić o przybliżenie tego okreslenia?Chcem a nawet probujem siem dopasować.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  


pzdr.

----------


## kropeczka27

Dzień Dobry,

Tu zaspana Kropka  :smile: 

Może ktoś mnie obudzi jakimś fajnym zdjęciem?  :smile:  Np. *Kuleczka* albo *arcobaleno*  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam 

albo też *joan* fajnie budzi  :Wink2:  ....patrz wyzej..

----------


## kropeczka27

*joan* foto poprosimy  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Już się nie tłumacz, tylko lepiej powiedz jakie miałeś te sny  :wink:  W końcu napatrzyłeś się wczoraj przed spaniem na piękne forumkowe dziewczyny  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dzień Dobry,
> 
> Tu zaspana Kropka 
> 
> Może ktoś mnie obudzi jakimś fajnym zdjęciem?  Np. *Kuleczka* albo *arcobaleno*


A nie lepiej takim?   :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


Nie powiem bo sie wstydzem  :oops:  Jak tak po 40-stce sie cos fajnego przysni z napatrzenia to wiesz jaki dzień jest wtedy długi?  :Wink2:   :big grin:  

pzdr KS

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Dzień Dobry,
> 
> Tu zaspana Kropka 
> 
> Może ktoś mnie obudzi jakimś fajnym zdjęciem?  Np. *Kuleczka* albo *arcobaleno* 
> 
> 
> A nie lepiej takim?


Też tak umiem.  :Lol:  Tylko gdzieś te majty mi zagineli  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Dzień Dobry,
> 
> Tu zaspana Kropka 
> 
> Może ktoś mnie obudzi jakimś fajnym zdjęciem?  Np. *Kuleczka* albo *arcobaleno* 
> 
> 
> A nie lepiej takim?


czuje sie obudzona  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Nie powiem bo sie wstydzem  Jak tak po 40-stce sie cos fajnego przysni z napatrzenia to wiesz jaki dzień jest wtedy długi?   
> 
> pzdr KS


A bo to nie ma sposobów, by taki dzień skrócić?   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Tu go skracałem tanczac na rurce  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  


czas trzy minuty

----------


## kropeczka27

> Tu go skracałem tanczac na rurce     
> 
> 
> czas trzy minuty


wow, fajowe   :Lol:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Tu go skracałem tanczac na rurce


Hydraulik?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Tu go skracałem tanczac na rurce


Pokaż w trakcie, a nie po   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Tu go skracałem tanczac na rurce     
> 
> 
> Hydraulik?


Tak,tak*hydraulik,gawędziarz*  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Tu go skracałem tanczac na rurce     
> 
> 
> Pokaż w trakcie, a nie po



Och Ty....tylko na priva....i to tyż sie zastanawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Wklejam swoją gębe na powitanie, z cyklu "moje hobby"  :Wink2:  
[img][/img]
Jestem na dachu  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

Norrrmalnie wyglądasz jak ten z awatarka, przynajmniej z daleka  :Wink2:  
poprosimy jakieś zbilżenie  :Wink2:  
ps. fajne hobby  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Wklejam swoją gębe na powitanie, z cyklu "moje hobby"  
> [img][/img]
> Jestem na dachu


A ten znak tak ze sobą nosisz na każde zawody   :Roll:  


 :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Ale odjazd !  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tola

rzekłabym jazda bez trzymanki   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Confused:

----------


## Maxtorka

> rzekłabym jazda bez trzymanki


Ale bezpiecznie bo w kamizelce   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Co prawda już wkleiłam swoją gębę na RW, ale tu też się wkleję, a co!!!  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*kaska* , ale laska przez wielkie "L" z ciebie jest , ho ho   :big grin:  

chlopaki zwariuja   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *kaska* , ale laska przez wielkie "L" z ciebie jest , ho ho   
> 
> chlopaki zwariuja



uuuuuuuuuuuahahahahahahahahaahah, frosch, jesteś super  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

Pewnie, że zwariują  :Lol:  
jest na czym oko zawiesić  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Pewnie, że zwariują  
> jest na czym oko zawiesić


jea, mówisz o tym naszyjniku, który dostałam od mojego małża na urodziny????  :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Pewnie, że zwariują  
> jest na czym oko zawiesić


a nie mowilam ?   :big grin:  
chlopcy zaloza teraz nowy watek w _Psychologu_   :cool:  "Jak nie dac sie zwariowac "   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> Pewnie, że zwariują  
> jest na czym oko zawiesić  
> 
> 
> jea, mówisz o tym naszyjniku, który dostałam od mojego małża na urodziny????


no jak to rzec...naszyjnik też ładny ale schodzi na dalszy plan

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Co prawda już wkleiłam swoją gębę na RW, ale tu też się wkleję, a co!!!


och Ty Kasiu!  :Roll:   "jakie".... piękne... masz .....wisiorek  :Wink2:  Nic nie dodam bo bym zgrzeszył gdybym chciał.  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

wiedziałam, wiedziałam chłopaki, że mój naszyjnik zrobi furorę  :big grin:  
mój małż to ma jednak dobry gust -  to prezent od niego  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> no jak to rzec...naszyjnik też ładny ale schodzi na dalszy plan


Raczej na wyższy plan   :Lol:  

Kasica chłopakom chyba chodzi o te perełki w czarnym skrawku garderoby   :Lol:  
A nie o te w naszyjniku 


A co ci sie słoneczko w kolanko stało ??
Otarło się o dywan   :Roll:  
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał jea
> 
> no jak to rzec...naszyjnik też ładny ale schodzi na dalszy plan
> 
> 
> Raczej na wyższy plan   
> 
> Kasica chłopakom chyba chodzi o te perełki w czarnym skrawku garderoby   
> A nie o te w naszyjniku 
> ...


nic nie ujdzie twojej uwadze, nic  :big grin:  

masz rację, dywan jest do ..doopy niepodobny  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> masz rację, dywan jest do ..doopy niepodobny


Szorstki ??  :Roll:  

A jak mają się kolanka męża ?


 :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...
> masz rację, dywan jest do ..doopy niepodobny   
> 
> 
> Szorstki ??  
> 
> A jak mają się kolanka męża ?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ty łobuzie  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Kasia* WOW  :cool:  
super wyglądasz  :Wink2:  

to już jesteśmy we dwie takie cycatki he he  :oops:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *Kasia* WOW  
> super wyglądasz  
> 
> to już jesteśmy we dwie takie cycatki he he



 :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a co  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...
> masz rację, dywan jest do ..doopy niepodobny   
> 
> 
> Szorstki ??  
> 
> A jak mają się kolanka męża ?


Zapewne normalnie....Jabko to nie to co myślisz  :Wink2:  stary zbereźniku  :big tongue:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


NS, no co z tą kolacją  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


w gebach Cie nie zapraszałem za dużo tu adoratorów  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> w gebach Cie nie zapraszałem za dużo tu adoratorów


no fakt, ale w psycholu też cię nie ma

a głodna się robię  :oops:

----------


## jabko

Idziesz z nim na kolację ?   :Mad:  

Chyba z rozpaczy rzucę się w kulki .... yyy znaczy w perełki kuleczki    :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Idziesz z nim na kolację ?   
> 
> Chyba z rozpaczy rzucę się w kulki .... yyy znaczy w perełki kuleczki


jabko, weź i ty mnie zaproś to pójdę z tobą

na kolację, ofkors  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> na kolację, ofkors


oj
A jak sie skusisz i zostaniesz na śniadanie   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

> Idziesz z nim na kolację ?   
> 
> Chyba z rozpaczy rzucę się w kulki .... yyy znaczy w perełki kuleczki


*Jabko*, wybacz Jej, albowiem nie wie co czyni  :Lol:  
ale porozpaczać trochę możesz przecież  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> w gebach Cie nie zapraszałem za dużo tu adoratorów  
> 
> 
> no fakt, ale w psycholu też cię nie ma
> 
> a głodna się robię


Mam taka fajna knajpke............wszysto robisz w niej sama.Dostajesz produkty i pod okiem kucharza pitrasisz jak chcesz.Zajefajne.Ostatnio na imieniny Robercika robiliśmy szuwary zapiekane z serem..........nie pamietam niestety czy były pikantne  :oops:   :Wink2:  .Jeśli chcesz ?to.....

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...
> na kolację, ofkors 
> 
> 
> oj
> A jak sie skusisz i zostaniesz na śniadanie


jak kolacja będzie dobra....  :Roll:  

sam zobacz czym kusi mnie NS  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nie słuchaj jabka on tak tylko mówi ,mówi,mówi a potem milczy.Co by zrobił ze swoja cudną  :Roll:  ?Kozak to on tylko tu.Szmery bajery ,zostan do rana moja ty Kasieńko kochana...to cały łon.  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> *Jabko*, wybacz Jej, albowiem nie wie co czyni  
> ale porozpaczać trochę możesz przecież


...porozpaczać oczywiscie   :Lol: 

Dobra opuszczam wątek... podróbki siakieś
Do usłyszenia w poniedziałek po powrocie z urlopiku.

Buźka dziewczęta   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Nie słuchaj jabka on tak tylko mówi ,mówi,mówi a potem milczy.Co by zrobił ze swoja cudną  ?Kozak to on tylko tu.Szmery bajery ,zostan do rana moja ty Kasieńko kochana...to cały łon.


znaczy się, erotoman gawędziarz???????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

jabko, matko jedyna  :Confused:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Mam taka fajna knajpke............wszysto robisz w niej sama.Dostajesz produkty i pod okiem kucharza pitrasisz jak chcesz.Zajefajne.Ostatnio na imieniny Robercika robiliśmy szuwary zapiekane z serem..........nie pamietam niestety czy były pikantne   .Jeśli chcesz ?to.....


a ta knajpka to gdzie się znajduje??  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Mam taka fajna knajpke............wszysto robisz w niej sama.Dostajesz produkty i pod okiem kucharza pitrasisz jak chcesz.Zajefajne.Ostatnio na imieniny Robercika robiliśmy szuwary zapiekane z serem..........nie pamietam niestety czy były pikantne   .Jeśli chcesz ?to.....
> 
> 
> a ta knajpka to gdzie się znajduje??


przed Lublinem ...zależy tylko z ktorej strony wjedziesz?  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> przed Lublinem ...zależy tylko z ktorej strony wjedziesz?


chyba z lewej  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> przed Lublinem ...zależy tylko z ktorej strony wjedziesz? 
> 
> 
> chyba z lewej


mam wyjechać? Tylko jak się zdecydujesz to  powiedz jak bedziesz ubrana  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> chyba z lewej


mam wyjechać? Tylko jak się zdecydujesz to  powiedz jak bedziesz ubrana  :Wink2: [/quote]

 :Lol:   :Lol:  
Mój małż był w zeszłym roku na kursie w Lublinie  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> chyba z lewej 
> 
> 
> mam wyjechać? Tylko jak się zdecydujesz to  powiedz jak bedziesz ubrana


  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Mój małż był w zeszłym roku na kursie w Lublinie  :smile: [/quote]

Chcesz przyjechać z nim?



zamyśliłem się czy aby mnie nie czarujesz.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Chcesz przyjechać z nim?
> 
> 
> zamyśliłem się czy aby mnie nie czarujesz.


a sama mam być  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Przecież go jeszcze nie ma...  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Przecież go jeszcze nie ma...


no nie ma,

hej???????????

marcepan??????????????????  :ohmy:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Przecież go jeszcze nie ma...


poza tym mam kawał do Lublina  :Confused:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Przecież go jeszcze nie ma... 
> 
> 
> no nie ma,
> 
> hej???????????
> 
> marcepan??????????????????


Niby ,że ja?  :Roll:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


tak mi się pomyślało, że to ty na czacie byłeś jako marcepan  :Confused:  

jeśli się mylę to sorki  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


jestem nie do podrobienia i nie jestem kameleon  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

.

 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   to ja tu z kolacja a Ty mi tu "marcepan"  :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jeszcze 9 min. masz świeto  jeszcze raz wszystkiego najlepszego i Twoje zdrowie.  :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## kaśka maciej

dzieki za życzenia  :big grin:  

a  małżem masz rację, jak go nie było tak go nie ma  :Roll:   :sad:   :cry:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dzieki za życzenia  
> 
> a  małżem masz rację, jak go nie było tak go nie ma


Trzeba było sobie zatrzymac jabko ...tego gawedziarza itd. zapełniłby Ci czas do powrotu małża.

Miałem Ci jeszcze powiedziec co by zabardzo nie nakadzic ,że masz bardzo delikatną urode.Czekaj na Maćka.
Narazieńko i dobrej nocy.  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> dzieki za życzenia  
> 
> a  małżem masz rację, jak go nie było tak go nie ma   
> 
> 
> Trzeba było sobie zatrzymac jabko ...tego gawedziarza itd. zapełniłby Ci czas do powrotu małża.
> 
> ...


czekam, czekam, 

dobranoc, do następnego razu  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kasica*...ale z Ciebie fajna Kocica...  :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

hej, w gębach nie obiecywałam wersji blond, ale co mi tam, macie  :big grin:

----------


## Trini

o to i ja się pokażę w akualnym ugębieniu  :wink:

----------


## kaśka maciej

hej Trini, ty nawet podobna jesteś do się w tym avatarze  :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

> o to i ja się pokażę w akualnym ugębieniu


aaaallleeee  laska , no no   :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Napisał Trini
> 
> o to i ja się pokażę w akualnym ugębieniu 
> 
> 
> aaaallleeee  laska , no no


nooo i sztuczki robi  :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trini
> 
> ...



hmmm  :Roll:  
ja takich nie umiem  :sad:   :Confused:

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trini
> 
> ...


a jakie ?  :big grin:  a wlasciwie to chcialem zapytac jaka technika ?podoba mni sie bardzo ta sztuczka ...tez tak chce umiec   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> a jakie ?  a wlasciwie to chcialem zapytac jaka technika ?podoba mni sie bardzo ta sztuczka ...tez tak chce umiec



przecież ty umiesz robić takie sztuczki  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## jea

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> a jakie ?  a wlasciwie to chcialem zapytac jaka technika ?podoba mni sie bardzo ta sztuczka ...tez tak chce umiec  
> 
> 
> 
> przecież ty umiesz robić takie sztuczki


takich numerków, to chyba nie  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Ooo nowe laseczki tu widzę  :smile:   :smile: 

A panów jak nie było, tak nie ma.... Tylko NS jeden porządny  :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ooo nowe laseczki tu widzę  
> 
> A panów jak nie było, tak nie ma.... Tylko NS jeden porządny


hej

kropeczka, jakie nowe, jakie nowe, ja t stara d..a jestem  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

jakbyś poszukała kilkadziesiąt stron wstecz to byś znaazła moje foty  :big grin:  

a co do NS, to fakt, jedynie on daje dobry przykład  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Ooo nowe laseczki tu widzę  
> 
> A panów jak nie było, tak nie ma.... Tylko NS jeden porządny 
> 
> 
> hej
> 
> ...


nie stara d...a tylko anielska laska :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> nie stara d...a tylko anielska laska


taaa  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

_a co se bedziemy komplementów żałować
laski my som i już _

----------


## Trini

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trini
> 
> ...


tam laska zaraz...   :oops:  
no dobra  :big grin: 


Sztuczki?   :ohmy:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> nie stara d...a tylko anielska laska 
> 
> 
> taaa    
> 
> _a co se bedziemy komplementów żałować
> laski my som i już _


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Sztuczki?


noooo, weź mnie ty naucz tych sztuk  :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

O jakich sztuczkach mówimy? Fotograficznych czy innych?  :smile:

----------


## Trini

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał wartownik
> 
> ...


aaa too...

to paint shop pro  :wink:

----------


## Trini

> Napisał Trini
> 
> Sztuczki?  
> 
> 
> noooo, weź mnie ty naucz tych sztuk


trza sciągnąć testową wersję psp x pl (corel) i się troszkę podszkolić  :wink:  mnie miesiąc zajęło  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> O jakich sztuczkach mówimy? Fotograficznych czy innych?


fotograficznych, kropeczka, fotograficznych...  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trini
> 
> ...


_ło matko_ to już nie dla blondynki  :wink:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> _ło matko_ to już nie dla blondynki


eeeee, damy radę, ja też blond od dziś  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> _ło matko_ to już nie dla blondynki    
> 
> 
> eeeee, damy radę, ja też blond od dziś


ja od zawsze, to chyba ze mną gorzej będzie  :smile:   :wink:   :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trini
> 
> ...


i trza zdolnym być  :cool:  
ja poczte otwierałem 2 tygodnie..._klucze_ pomyliłem  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


co dwie głowy to nie jedna  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


Licze na Ciebie *Kasia*  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Licze na Ciebie *Kasia*


no dobra, ale Trini nie ma  :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Trini* naucz nas sztuczek.....  :smile:

----------


## Trini

> Napisał Trini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


to w sumie proste jak budowa cepa  :wink:

----------


## Trini

no ale co chcecie wiedzieć?  :big grin: 
najpierw trzeba ściągnąć programik
mogę podrzucić linka do forum, gdzie jest co nieco napisane  :smile: 

a potem można juz takie cuda tworzyć  :smile:

----------


## Trini

link do forum:

http://www.incredi-lili.de/forum/ind...9e1497a6f7c058

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trini
> 
> ...


taaaaa, ja rozpiske czytam jak mam wstać  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

wow, *Trini* super robota!

----------


## Trini

> wow, *Trini* super robota!


dziękuję  :smile: 

Jea, no nie wierzę - chociaż...   :Lol:

----------


## Trini

ach jeszcze takie cusie można robić  :wink:

----------


## Trini

albo takie  :wink: 



ale to chyba nie na temat co?   :oops:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ooo nowe laseczki tu widzę  
> 
> A panów jak nie było, tak nie ma.... Tylko NS jeden porządny


Paniom *kropeczka27* i*kaśka maciej* bardzo dziękuje za pamieć.


pzdr.

----------


## jea

A to *NS*, bo trochu podobny...  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A to *NS*, bo trochu podobny...


za małe wąsy i za krótkie włosy  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

[quote="niktspecjalny"]


> A to *NS*, bo trochu podobny...  
> 
> za małe wąsy i za krótkie włosy


fakt troche podobny   :Roll:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> A to *NS*, bo trochu podobny...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> za małe wąsy i za krótkie włosy


ale okular taki sam, chyba  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

[quote="wartownik"]


> Napisał jea
> 
> A to *NS*, bo trochu podobny...  
> 
> za małe wąsy i za krótkie włosy  
> 
> 
> fakt troche podobny


hehhe dobreee    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## joan

kurcze - ja myślałam że na głowie facet ma poroże jelenia  - jakoś bardziej pasowało do tej scenerii- i NS też fajniej by z porożem wyglądał.... stosowniej jakby...  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> kurcze - ja myślałam że na głowie facet ma poroże jelenia  - jakoś bardziej pasowało do tej scenerii- i NS też fajniej by z porożem wyglądał.... stosowniej jakby...


Och Ty!!!  :ohmy:  żmijka jadem mnie?  :big grin:  

Pilnuje swojej Gosi to i rogi mi nie groźne  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

nie że rogi a poroże...jakoś tak dostojniej brzmi...  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

[quote="kropeczka27"]


> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


Kropeczka chcesz po uszkach?  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  Wiesz ,że nie bede Ci długo dłuzny  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Kiedyś to było zakazane ale jak tak to i ja sobie pozwole na odrobine fantazji.  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2: 

foch  :Roll:

----------


## joan

> Kropeczka chcesz po uszkach?


nie zaboli, małe uszka ma...  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kropeczka chcesz po uszkach?    Wiesz ,że nie bede Ci długo dłuzny    .Kiedyś to było zakazane ale jak tak to i ja sobie pozwole na odrobine fantazji.    
> 
> foch


oj *NS* nie bij  :smile:  hihiihi po prostu ten fotomontaż wyszedł dokładnie tak, jak rysowałam ludzi będąc dzieckiem - bez szyji  :smile:   :smile:  
Ale Ty *NS* wyglądasz bardzooooooo fajnieeeee nawet bez tej ważnej części ciała  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> Kropeczka chcesz po uszkach?    Wiesz ,że nie bede Ci długo dłuzny    .Kiedyś to było zakazane ale jak tak to i ja sobie pozwole na odrobine fantazji.    
> 
> foch 
> 
> 
> oj *NS* nie bij  hihiihi po prostu ten fotomontaż wyszedł dokładnie tak, jak rysowałam ludzi będąc dzieckiem - bez szyji   
> Ale Ty *NS* wyglądasz bardzooooooo fajnieeeee nawet bez tej ważnej części ciała


Masz szczeście bo dobrze patrzy Ci z tego avatorka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Ważnej cześci   :Roll:  ?  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Masz szczeście bo dobrze patrzy Ci z tego avatorka    
> Ważnej cześci   ?


Uffff... uszka uratowane   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ważna część ciała ---- miałam na myśli szyję oczywiście  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## Szerkan

Nie wiem czy to jeszcze na temat  :wink: 

To ja:


A tu z moim S.  :smile:

----------


## joan

Szerkan -    :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

witamy nową gębkę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## beti555

Cześć Szerkan  :big grin:  

Faceci znowu zwariują  :Wink2:   Napewno zaraz jabko się zjawi  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> witamy nową gębkę


Kto Ci robi te kurna foty.Normalnie w avatorku wygladasz....powiem jak jabko bosko  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  i hairy masz normalnie do kiziawki  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Normalnie w avatorku wygladasz....powiem jak jabko bosko    i hairy masz normalnie do kiziawki


No nie mów, że Ktosiowa jest ostrzyżona na jeża  :big grin:  
Chociaż jeża też fajnie się mizia  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Normalnie w avatorku wygladasz....powiem jak jabko bosko    i hairy masz normalnie do kiziawki  
> 
> 
> No nie mów, że Ktosiowa jest ostrzyżona na jeża  
> Chociaż jeża też fajnie się mizia


Cześć! dawno Cie nie widziałem.Ktosiowa ma hairy krótkie i to jeszcze naturalnie platynowe i ciucma jedna robi sobie na nich jakieś malunki.

p.s  jak tak rozmowy z q?  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> p.s  jak tak rozmowy z q?


Tasa póki co nie ma. Może się utopił?  :wink:

----------


## kaśka maciej

specjalnie dla jea, wersja blond w "sukience w kropki"  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ty jea to masz te przywileje  :big grin:   :Confused:  i to jeszcze sukienka w kropki  :big tongue:   ja nie moge.Zaczynam Ci zazdraszczać.Blond włosy,sukienka w kropki.Kiedy wreszcie bedą stroje kąpielowe  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ty jea to masz te przywileje   i to jeszcze sukienka w kropki   ja nie moge.Zaczynam Ci zazdraszczać.Blond włosy,sukienka w kropki.Kiedy wreszcie bedą stroje kąpielowe


hej NS,  :big grin:  

na sukience w kropki poprzestanę  :big grin:  
strojów nie ma i nie będzie  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

ale widzisz NS, ja mu funduję sukienkę w kropki, a jego nie ma  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Confused:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ale widzisz NS, ja mu funduję sukienkę w kropki, a jego nie ma


Masz racje po uszach go  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Co on sobie mysli.No chiba nie wie ile kosztuje zrobienie takiej fotki   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ale widzisz NS, ja mu funduję sukienkę w kropki, a jego nie ma   
> 
> 
> Masz racje po uszach go   Co on sobie mysli.No chiba nie wie ile kosztuje zrobienie takiej fotki


taaaaaaaaa, godzina na makijaż, godzina na fryzurę, balsamy, ustawianie do zdjęcia, a jego brak  :Roll:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jea

> specjalie dla jea, wersja blond w "sukience w kropki"


Dzięki Kasiu  :oops:  
*NS*, bo my prawie rodzina  :cool:   :Lol:  





> ...strojów nie ma i nie będzie...


bez opalaczy tera bedzie?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> bez opalaczy tera bedzie?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ty bałamutniku  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Normalnie w avatorku wygladasz....powiem jak jabko bosko    i hairy masz normalnie do kiziawki  
> 
> 
> No nie mów, że Ktosiowa jest ostrzyżona na jeża  
> Chociaż jeża też fajnie się mizia


Tak Ktosiowa wyglada w oryginale   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   ze swoim kochanym syniem i drugą córcią pepsi.



pzdr...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> specjalie dla jea, wersja blond w "sukience w kropki"


Zapomniałem wczoraj zapytać.Dlaczego do zdjęcia zdjeliście drzwi?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> specjalie dla jea, wersja blond w "sukience w kropki"   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapomniałem wczoraj zapytać.Dlaczego do zdjęcia zdjeliście drzwi?



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

dobre,  :big grin:  

bo te drzwi wołały o pomstę do nieba stając się ulubioną zabawką naszych dzieci: fanastycznie nadawały sie do trzaskania.  :big grin:  
Po stłuczeniu szyby zostały ściągnięte i tak już zostało  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

moja sukienka w kropki wygląda tak .....  :Wink2:  



 :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> moja sukienka w kropki wygląda tak .....


czaderskaaaaaaaa  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> moja sukienka w kropki wygląda tak .....


wygląda zajebiście,

----------


## Ew-ka

> wygląda zajebiście,


młody człowieku ...nie wyrażaj sie   :Wink2:    przy starszych paniach   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> wygląda zajebiście,
> 
> 
> młody człowieku ...nie wyrażaj sie     przy starszych paniach


ok przepraszam   :big tongue:  ! wygladasz mniej zajebiscie  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   jeżeli chodzi o starsze Panie.Z całym szacunkiem do starszych Pań  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:  .Starsze Panie też mają to  *coś* i nogi i uśmiech i ten tego *wielkie oczy*......itd  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

Małolatem być to piękna rzecz....seeeeerdecznie pozdrawiam dziękując za komplement  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Jakie piękne sukieneczki w kropeczki  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

Też muszę sobie taką sprawić, bo jak to wygląda *Kropka* bez sukienki w kropki  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## niewidzialna ręka

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> p.s  jak tak rozmowy z q? 
> 
> 
> Tasa póki co nie ma. Może się utopił?


Rwo  :Lol: , wyyyyykendowalem sie. 

Caly dzien na motorowce, woda byla cudowna i jak pieknie sie znowu opalilem.

Jednym slowem cera jak u 18-sto latka.

----------


## jea

Pamiętajcie dziewczyny...w kropkach zawsze będzie sexi  :big grin:  

*Ew-ka*, w tych białych grochach, na większym tle superowo sie prezentujesz... a Henio co na to?
ino skąd Ty miała te sandały od Armaniego?  :ohmy:

----------


## niewidzialna ręka

> Pamiętajcie dziewczyny...w kropkach zawsze będzie sexi  
> 
> *Ew-ka*, w tych białych grochach, na większym tle superowo sie prezentujesz... a Henio co na to?
> ino skąd Ty miała te sandały od Armaniego?


Ja nie Henio, ale jeszcze *Rwo* czyli rekreacja-wodno-opalajaca  :big tongue:   i mozna  balowac.  :cool:  
Beda glowy skrecac.

----------


## kropeczka27

> hairy masz normalnie do kiziawki


jeśli już mówimy o włosach to coś znalazłam w swoim archiwum  :smile:   :smile: 
jak byłam młoda to miałam takie hairy  :smile:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

no no ... niezły z Ciebie był ananasek


był ?   :Roll:  


 :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

no kogo ja widzę *jabuszko*  :smile:   :smile:  

tak, był...   :Wink2:   :oops:   już jestem grzeczna   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Pamiętajcie dziewczyny...w kropkach zawsze będzie sexi  
> 
> *Ew-ka*, w tych białych grochach, na większym tle superowo sie prezentujesz... a Henio co na to?
> ino skąd Ty miała te sandały od Armaniego?


Henio bardzo lubi moje grochy   :Lol:    ......a skąd sandałki ? 
z nienacka ....  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
>  hairy masz normalnie do kiziawki  
> 
> 
> jeśli już mówimy o włosach to coś znalazłam w swoim archiwum  
> jak byłam młoda to miałam takie hairy


Dobra juz dobra .Piekniusia.Mamunia w pupke nie biła za pomalowane pazurki.... i ten tego ... ukryty pod kocem  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

pzdr.

----------


## Budd

Kwintesencja kobiecego piękna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## niewidzialna ręka

> Kwintesencja kobiecego piękna.
> Pozdrawiam


Jeszcze dodac troche opalenizny i bomba.  :big tongue: 

Osobiscie lubie tosta, sam na sobie rowniez.  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Q* ale masz brudnego suxel  :Lol:  .*niewidzialna stopa Q* lepiej ci jak masz nogi nieopalone.Wygladasz jak bys na chwile wyszedł z malin  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  Nie gniewaj sie ale tu wklejamy gęby.Nio chiba ,że pomyliłeś działy  :big tongue:   :Wink2: .Przyzwyczajasz ogół do takich spontanicznych wejść ale taka noga i to jeszcze przy trabancie  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

Q...wstydź sie 
u nas lexusami to Rumuny jeżdżą 

kup se kabrio ,to te szwaje se przy-okazji wymyjesz   :Lol:  

a tak a propos -to moze byś.. tak odpowiedział na zadane pytanie ?..fujaro jedna  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Q* a takie masz???  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  .   Kiedyś nasze Panie z foruma mowiły ,żes taki przystojny...Niezgadzam się  :Wink2:  bo źle ci z kopyt jedzie...znaczy sie patrzy...sorki  :oops:   :Wink2:  

Czas abys zapodał foto,,,takie normalne,takie od siebie,takie swojskie  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

To się dziś LANS nazywa....  :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

Już wiem kto odcisnął szkitę na moim lexusie   :big grin:

----------


## joan

NS -"by*l*yśmy" na wczasach w tych góra*l*skich *l*asach?  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS -"by*l*yśmy" na wczasach w tych góra*l*skich *l*asach?


i jak było?  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

coś jabka dawno nie było...a ja mam coś dla niego  :cool:  

*jabko* - mam Cię w garści  :cool:  



oooo....uciekł mi...pewnie do innej...drań  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*Arco*, wyglądasz na 15 lat  :cool:  
ślicznie  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> *Arco*, wyglądasz na 15 lat  
> ślicznie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Bo ja tak wygladam u siebie na wsi   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Dopiero do _mniasta_ sie odstawiam i wtedy wyglądam jak _trza_ - czyli na swoje lata  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Arco*, wyglądasz na 15 lat  
> ślicznie 
> 
> 
>      Bo ja tak wygladam u siebie na wsi    
> Dopiero do _mniasta_ sie odstawiam i wtedy wyglądam jak _trza_ - czyli na swoje lata


Ja tak nawet u siebie na wsi nie wyglądam  :Roll:  

Teraz jabol z pewnością się pojawi  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

> Teraz jabol z pewnością się pojawi


pomylka   :big grin:  .... ale sliczna , ach ...

----------


## niktspecjalny

Kobiety powinny pokazywać tylko swoje lico.  :Roll:  .*arcobaleno* obiecaj ,że jak bedzie spotkanie muratora za rok to weźmiecie sie w kupe i spotkamy sie by o tym porozmawiać  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

p.s......bardzo ładne masz......drzewa owocowe iiiiii....itd.

pzdr.

----------


## arcobaleno

*ns* - a z kim mam się w tą kupę brać ? No i nie obiecuje bo jeszcze słowa nie będę mogła dotrzymać i głupio będzie  :Wink2:  

A poza tym, dlaczego tylko lico? Celowo taki wakacyjny plenerek zostawiłam  :big grin:  No i moją zieloną trawką się chciałam pochwalic co to się w końcu wzieła i rośnie  :Wink2:  

*Tygrysku* - Ty jak zawsze miły  :big grin:  

*jea* - pokazałbyś się na tej wsi - bo do tej pory to tylko zza biurka...Prezes  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *ns* - a z kim mam się w tą kupę brać ? No i nie obiecuje bo jeszcze słowa nie będę mogła dotrzymać i głupio będzie  
> 
> A poza tym, dlaczego tylko lico? Celowo taki wakacyjny plenerek zostawiłam  No i moją zieloną trawką się chciałam pochwalic co to się w końcu wzieła i rośnie  
> 
> *Tygrysku* - Ty jak zawsze miły  
> 
> *jea* - pokazałbyś się na tej wsi - bo do tej pory to tylko zza biurka...Prezes


W kupie znaczy razem z tymi koleżankami forumowymi z którymi widzisz się tylko z fotek na tym forumie   :Wink2:  .Skoro nie możesz obiecać to nic się nie dzieje.






> A poza tym, dlaczego tylko lico?


To taka moja przenośnia w ,której doszukuje sie nie patrzenia na całość tylko na fragment(lico) bo mie ciarki przechodzą po pleckach na widok nie pleneru(wschodzacej trawki) tylko.......  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   jabko by to fajnie ujął po swojemu.  :big grin:   :big grin:  



pzdr.

----------


## joan

Noo - duży plus dla * arcobaleno*  - trochę tajemnicza, niby zakryta a taaaka kobieca- i to jabłko- kusicielko  :Wink2:   - i ten kontakt z naturą...

PS - długo ci ten trawniczek rósł? Ja czekam już prawie tydzień - jest mokro - trochę słońca - i nie wzeszło jeszcze żadno nasionko!nie moge sie doczekac - a marzę, żeby stąpać boso po świeżo ściętej trawce...

----------


## maksiu

*acobaleno*: no jestem w szoku...  znaczy się mam na mysli trawniczek... dopiero co niedawno ogladałem twoją posiadłość w wersji błoto po horyzont... a tu prosze... taki trawnik...  bede wracam do domu to zajade po nauki do ciebie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## ruskowa

A ja wkleję swoją gębulkę jak przytyję  :Lol:  

KULKA wie o co chodzi  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> A ja wkleję swoją gębulkę jak przytyję  
> 
> KULKA wie o co chodzi


tiaaaa,_ srali muszki będzie wiosna_  :Lol:  
dawaj buźkę bez wymigiwania  :big tongue:

----------


## arcobaleno

*joan* - przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz nie będziesz chyba musiała czekać tak długo jak ja  :Roll:  U nas będzie już chyba ze 2 miesiace od posiania, jak nie lepiej, ale przez te susze co były to nic wschodzić dłuuugo nie chciało..myśleliśmy już , ze cała robota na marne pójdzie...na szczęście przyszły deszcze i ożywiły naszą trawę  :big grin:  

*Maksiu*  no i gdzie Ty?   :Wink2:   :Lol:  Ale rzeczywiście odmiana jest nieziemska - jak sobie przypomnę to błocko wszędzie to....brrrr !!  :Confused:  
*
Kuleczka*...........weź się wklej  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> coś jabka dawno nie było...a ja mam coś dla niego  
> 
> *jabko* - mam Cię w garści  
> 
> 
> 
> oooo....uciekł mi...pewnie do innej...drań


Specjalnie for me ??
mniami  :big grin:  

Słodziutka jak zwykle

Jeśli możesz to unieś mnie troszke w tej "garści" i przytul ...   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

jabuszko ...ale ty to łumiesz...zawsze delikatny i cudowny w swoich opiniach..zazdraszczam ci tej ogłady wzgledem kobiet...bravo.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Arcobaleno, co robisz z ogonkiem "jabłka" na pierwszym zdjeciu?  :big grin:

----------


## różowe okulary

> Q...wstydź sie 
> u nas lexusami to Rumuny jeżdżą 
> 
> kup se kabrio ,to te szwaje se przy-okazji wymyjesz   
> 
> a tak a propos -to moze byś.. tak odpowiedział na zadane pytanie ?..fujaro jedna



odpowiadam na niezapytanie.  :cool: 

Lubie sie "rumunic". :big tongue:  
Ciekawy jestem, kto Tobie doniosl , ze wymieniamy samochod?  :big tongue: 

Nowy rumun bedzie w poniedzialek, dzisiaj dostalismy serwisowke do czasu odbioru.

P.S przepraszam , ze  nasz stary samochod tak jakos tutaj sie znalazl. :big tongue:  Prosze nie podejrzewac mnie o przechwalstwo, chodzilo o dobre podkreslenie opalenizny. :cool:  Kolor mial odpowieni ku temu.

----------


## kuleczka

> Kuleczka[/b]...........weź się wklej


entliczek pentliczek czerwony stoliczek  :big grin:   :Wink2: 



> Arcobaleno, co robisz z ogonkiem "jabłka" na pierwszym zdjeciu?


wydaje mi się, że go ukręca  :cool:  
no a potem jeszcze upuszcza......

----------


## Krzysztofik

> wydaje mi się, że go ukręca  
> no a potem jeszcze upuszcza......


I to mnie właśnie martwi.
Jabko bez ogonka, tylko na kompot  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> wydaje mi się, że go ukręca  
> no a potem jeszcze upuszcza......
> 
> 
> I to mnie właśnie martwi.
> Jabko bez ogonka, tylko na kompot


ewentualnie na szarlotkę  :big grin:  
od razu mi się nasuwa _American Pie_  :oops:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> od razu mi się nasuwa _American Pie_


Dlatego nie wypada wypowiadać sie  bez obecności "szarlotki".  :Wink2: 
Faktycznie, Arcobaleno  na następnym zdjeciu cos nogami gniecie  :big grin:

----------


## różowe okulary

> Czas abys zapodał foto,,,takie normalne,takie od siebie,takie swojskie


Zaczne od serwisowki. :big tongue: 



Jakos sie tak glupio czuje, wyszlo jakbym sie chwalil i ukartowal to wszystko podczas zmiany na nowy woz.

W poniedzialek bedzie nowy i moze ja za kierownica.  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

*Q*, całe szczęście, bo już nam się ten_ luksus_ opatrzył  :big grin:  
wiesz, kobiety czasem potrzebują odmiany

----------


## Krzysztofik

> *Q*, całe szczęście, bo już nam się ten_ luksus_ opatrzył  
> wiesz, kobiety czasem potrzebują odmiany


Fakt, bo leciwy.

----------


## różowe okulary

> *Q*, całe szczęście, bo już nam się ten_ luksus_ opatrzył  
> wiesz, kobiety czasem potrzebują odmiany


To tylko taki zbieg okolicznosci, ze pisze o LCD jak go kupuje, wklejam i dyskutuje o samochodzie  kiedy jest czas zmiany, itp.


....  ze kobiety potrzebuja czasami zmiany to i widac po zdjeciach, a ze jakos wszystko tak sie zlewa w calosc to moj pech..

----------


## kuleczka

czasem tak już jest
nic nie poradzisz
ot życie
 :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

Dobra *arcobaleno*  :big grin:  
wspomógłszy się kilkoma lampkami wina białego oraz jedną szklaneczką martini z sokiem grejpfrutowym wklejam  :Wink2:  
u siebie na wsi

trochę za dużo flesza, ale przynajmniej zmarszczek nie widać  :Lol:

----------


## różowe okulary

Yes!!!, Yes!!!, Yes!!!, tak myslalem.  :cool: 

Odebrac natychmiast tytuly innym Forumowiczkom.  :big tongue:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kuleczka* !! Pięknie !! W końcu się doczekałam  :cool:  
Normalnie jesteś w moim typie!  :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

*jabko*  - przytulanie było wcześniej tylko się na zdjecie nie załapało  :Wink2:  

I proszę tu bez żadnych insynuacji o jakimś ukręcaniu ogonka czy coś...gdzież bym śmiała   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*kulka* , jestes niezwykle atrakcyjna kobieta   :big grin:  
*arco*  juz mowilam , ze mi sie podoba   :Lol:  

tyle ladnych pan na tym forum ...chyba zmienie orientacje   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Yes!!!, Yes!!!, Yes!!!, tak myslalem. 
> 
> *Odebrac natychmiast tytuly innym Forumowiczkom.*


cos piles?   :Roll:   :Evil:

----------


## Sloneczko

> cos piles?


I chce wziąć udział w konkursie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Yes!!!, Yes!!!, Yes!!!, tak myslalem. 
> 
> Odebrac natychmiast tytuly innym Forumowiczkom.


Ale fajowo  :Roll:   to opisaleś..Ty chiba chcesz wystąpić w tych wyborach  :ohmy:   :Wink2:  To było po pierwsze.A po drugie to czegoś tu nie kumam.Piszesz 


> dzisiaj dostalismy serwisowke do czasu odbioru.


 a potem 


> przepraszam , ze nasz stary samochod tak jakos tutaj sie znalazl


.Ten lexus to wasz stary "rumun" czy "serwisantka".Mowa oczywiście o fotkach.
Wreszcie wklej tą fotke, może być nawet w twoim prywatnym samolocie  :cool:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:   :Lol:  .To było po trzecie

serde.pozdr.*ns*ik

----------


## niktspecjalny

moj rumak i moje rumaczki  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Dzięki kochani za miłe słowo  :Wink2:  
*Arco*, Ty też jesteś w moim typie, serio  :cool:  
Musimy wespół z* Froschką* założyć klub wzajemnej adoracji  :big grin:  
Ja tam cześciej się na ulicy za fajną kobitką obejrzę, niż za przystojniakiem  :Roll:  
kurde, może powinnam się martwić albo co  :Lol:

----------


## różowe okulary

> Napisał frosch
> 
> cos piles?   
> 
> 
> I chce wziąć udział w konkursie.


Tylko z przyjemnosci ,  :cool:  mozna jeszcze z rozpaczy jak corka sie zdyma i brzucha dostanie.  :big grin:  
Obecnie u mnie nie ma takiej obcji .  :big tongue: 

 P.S." I chce wziąć udział w konkursie" - ale tylko za kierownica  samochodu. :cool:

----------

> Ja tam cześciej się na ulicy za fajną kobitką obejrzę, niż za przystojniakiem  
> kurde, może powinnam się martwić albo co


Ech , przyczyna jest chyba inna niż myślisz, ale nie napiszę jaka  bo się tu panom narażę.

----------


## kuleczka

mów *Verka* mów  :cool:  
mam też pewne przemyślenia w tej kwestii, ale ja przemówię po Tobie  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

[quote="kuleczka"]Dobra *arcobaleno*  :big grin:  wspomógłszy się kilkoma lampkami wina białego oraz jedną szklaneczką martini z sokiem grejpfrutowym wklejam  :Wink2:  
u siebie na wsi
[quote]

fiu fu *kuleczka*, ładne masz te, noooo, jak im tam....  :Roll:  
o, spodnie,   :Lol:  

*arco*, ty też masz ładne, spodnie_ ofkors_
 :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

cześć kuleczka   :Lol:  

Przyłączam się do opini o kształtnych spodniach   :Lol: 

A dlaczego nie masz w dłoniach jabłka ??
Dyskryminacja siakaś czy co   :Roll:  
 :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> cześć kuleczka   
> 
> Przyłączam się do opini o kształtnych spodniach  
> 
> A dlaczego nie masz w dłoniach jabłka ??
> Dyskryminacja siakaś czy co



cześć *jabko*, kope lat  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> A dlaczego nie masz w dłoniach jabłka ??
> Dyskryminacja siakaś czy co


zostałeś ostatnio wystarczająco rozpieszczony  :big grin:  
jabko będę trzymać następnym razem  :Wink2:  

*Kasia* co do spodni to markę i rozmiar mogę Ci podać na priv  :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *Kasia* co do spodni to markę i rozmiar mogę Ci podać na priv


dawaj, też _se_ takie kupie, też _bede_ laska, a co???  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Kilka dni mnie nie było a tu takie zmiany  :smile:  

*Kulka*: świetne fotki super laski!! Jestem pod wrażeniem!!! 

*Arco*: i Ty rodziłaś dziecko?!   :ohmy:   Sexy laska  :smile:

----------


## joan

> i Ty rodziłaś dziecko?!


możesz rozszerzyć watek?

----------


## anSi

> i Ty rodziłaś dziecko?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> możesz rozszerzyć watek?


Ja to odebralam, ze *arco* tak swietnie wyglada, taka ma figure,  jakby w ogole nie byla w ciazy   :smile:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał joan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 i Ty rodziłaś dziecko?!
> 			
> ...


a ja,że po urodzeniu dziecka nie można być już laską a przecież można

----------


## majcia

Kuleczka urodzila dwojke dzieci a jak wyglada......pozazdrościć    :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## długi

> Kuleczka urodzila dwojke dzieci a jak wyglada......pozazdrościć


nooooooooooooo i wykarmiła   :oops:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Długi*, ciary mnie przeszły gdy przeczytałam Twój podpis   :ohmy:   :Confused:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał majcia
> 
> Kuleczka urodzila dwojke dzieci a jak wyglada......pozazdrościć    
> 
> 
> nooooooooooooo i wykarmiła


  :oops:  *długi* no wiesz  :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> *długi* no wiesz


I zapytam skad On to wlasnie wie?  :ohmy:

----------


## kropeczka27

> i Ty rodziłaś dziecko?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> możesz rozszerzyć watek?


Miałam po prostu na myśli, że *arco* świetnie wygląda  :smile:  
Bez żadnych ukrytych aluzji, że po dziecku nie można być laską, bo można! 
Więc proszę sie nie doszukiwać niczego w tym stwierdzeniu  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kuleczka urodzila dwojke dzieci a jak wyglada......pozazdrościć


Też chcę tak wyglądać po dwójce dzieci  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał majcia
> 
> Kuleczka urodzila dwojke dzieci a jak wyglada......pozazdrościć    
> 
> 
> Też chcę tak wyglądać po dwójce dzieci


zaytaj długiego   :Lol:   :Wink2:  ..................................................  .....  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Q*...sie.Czekamy na foto z samolotu  :Roll:   :Roll:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  ....ale niestety chiba nie bedzie.......... bo nie ma samolotu  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
*szara rękawiczka* nie daj sie prosić....wklej.....może być zaraz po ladowaniu wsród tych portek  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  ........Wiesz co ale ty chyba nie masz aparatu.....  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  ....bo ci żona zabrała  :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał majcia
> 
> ...


Ja mam jedno  :big grin:  i nie wyglądam jak *kuleczka*  :Roll:   mam mniejsze piersi i owłosione nogi  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ale tyłek też mam zgrabny  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Skoro tak mówisz to na pewno tak jest ,któż by inny lepiej od nas samych znał anatomie naszego ciała  :Roll:   :Lol:  .Może wklej "niech słowo stanie sie ciałem".  :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> [Skoro tak mówisz to na pewno tak jest ,któż by inny lepiej od nas samych znał anatomie naszego ciała   .


ktoś by się taki znalazł  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

*Kulka* bardzo ladna z Ciebie dziewczynka! Tak mlodziutko wygladasz i romantycznie jakos..., no i nie tylko spodnie sa ladne.   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> [Skoro tak mówisz to na pewno tak jest ,któż by inny lepiej od nas samych znał anatomie naszego ciała   .
> 
> 
> ktoś by się taki znalazł


żartowniś z ciebie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ."* lustereczko,lustereczko ...powiedz przecie kto jest najpiękniejszy na świecie*".Oczywiście ten "ktoś by" to nasza ukochana "kobieta"....niekoniecznie żona  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


nie demonizuj :smile:  :wink:

----------


## kuleczka

> *Kulka* bardzo ladna z Ciebie dziewczynka! Tak mlodziutko wygladasz i romantycznie jakos..., no i nie tylko spodnie sa ladne.


Dziękuję *Zeljko*  :Wink2:  
Z tego miejsca się zapytuję, gdzie Twa romantyczna fotka w zwiewnej spódnicy i sexy szpilkach, no gdzie???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


Nie demonizuję, tylko pokazuję mniej uroczą, czystą i prawą stronę zagadnienia ,ktora czasami przesłania nam oczki.  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Nie demonizuję, tylko pokazuję mniej uroczą, czystą i prawą stronę zagadnienia ,ktora czasami przesłania nam oczki.


masz na myśli tesknotę za *Zieloną*, czy np kolację z *Kasią*, ew _drzewa owocowe_ *arcobaleno*?  :big grin:  
Wiem wiem, Ty po prostu chciałbyś tak jak *jabko*.......   :big tongue: 
bez urazy  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## długi

> Nie demonizuję, tylko pokazuję mniej uroczą *   ?????????????*, czystą i prawą stronę zagadnienia ,ktora czasami przesłania nam oczki.



a tu przyznam nie poraz pierwszy cię nie rozumiem  :big grin:   :Roll:

----------


## zaba_gonia

Kuleczko   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
piekną masz figurę   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Nie demonizuję, tylko pokazuję mniej uroczą *   ?????????????*, czystą i prawą stronę zagadnienia ,ktora czasami przesłania nam oczki. 
> 
> 
> 
> a tu przyznam nie poraz pierwszy cię nie rozumiem


Widzisz nie wszystko trzeba rozumieć,takie życie  :Lol:   ale lustereczko powie ci prawde .Zajrzyj do niego i oprócz 


> Ja mam jedno  i nie wyglądam jak kuleczka   ???????????  mam mniejsze piersi i owłosione nogi  ale tyłek też mam zgrabny


 zobaczysz jeszcze coś.Tylko wiesz musisz sie skupić  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

znaczy zobaczę *długiego*???  :Lol:  
super  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Kuleczko     
> piekną masz figurę


*Żaba* z Twoich ust to naprawdę komplement, bo Twa figurka, to jest ach.....sama zresztą wiesz  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> *Kulka* bardzo ladna z Ciebie dziewczynka! Tak mlodziutko wygladasz i romantycznie jakos..., no i nie tylko spodnie sa ladne.   
> 
> 
> Dziękuję *Zeljko*  
> Z tego miejsca się zapytuję, gdzie Twa romantyczna fotka w zwiewnej spódnicy i sexy szpilkach, no gdzie???


Aj, to taka przebieranka była tylko, ja na co dzień nie jestem taka ciekawa...   :Lol:  To było tylko po to aby udowodnić mi, ze taka tez mogę być...,   :Roll:  i więcej w tym było chęci mojej siostry niż mojej, wiec uznaje, ze to trochę oszukiwanie rzeczywistości...   :Lol:  Gdzie mi tam do Was wszystkich, pożartować tylko sobie mogę i tyle...   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> Dobra *arcobaleno*  
> wspomógłszy się kilkoma lampkami wina białego oraz jedną szklaneczką martini z sokiem grejpfrutowym wklejam  
> u siebie na wsi


wow... kuleczka... ale z Ciebie laska... co za figura..  
dlaczego tak długo sie ukrywałaś?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## Żelka

*kulkaa*, a czemu Ty ten slupek podpierasz?   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> *kulkaa*, a czemu Ty ten slupek podpierasz?


to nie słupek  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## długi

> znaczy zobaczę *długiego*???  
> super


i to już niedługo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> *kulkaa*, a czemu Ty ten slupek podpierasz?


a tak se stanęłam do zdjęcia  :big grin:  
a propo oszukiwania rzeczywistości, to wszystkie mamy w tym udział, robiąc makijaż, farbując włosy, ubierając fatałaszki.......  :Roll:  
taki lajf  :Wink2:  

*maksiu*  :oops:  
wcale się nie ukrywałam  :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

> *maksiu*  
> wcale się nie ukrywałam


hmmm tak sobie pomyślałem... że skoro śmiałość wzięła Cię dopiero po kilku lampkach białego wina, no to może zrobimy z Długim zrzutkę na jakieś winko dla Ciebie, coby dalej ta śmiałość Ciebie trzymała i abyś jeszcze jakieś fotki nam pokazała....
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

co Ty na to Długi??

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## długi

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> *maksiu*  
> wcale się nie ukrywałam 
> 
> 
> hmmm tak sobie pomyślałem... że skoro śmiałość wzięła Cię dopiero po kilku lampkach białego wina, no to może zrobimy z Długim zrzutkę na jakieś winko dla Ciebie, coby dalej ta śmiałość Ciebie trzymała i abyś jeszcze jakieś fotki nam pokazała....
>   
> ...


wprawdzie cały czas uważam ,że zdjęcie nie oddaje rzeczywistości  ale ...nie ma sprawy   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   mogę nawet napełniać kieliszek   :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## celt

Jeszcze cieple prosto z Turcji:


I moje skarby 2. Jeden czyta forum a drugi je na razie oglada  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> *kulkaa*, a czemu Ty ten slupek podpierasz?  
> 
> 
> to nie słupek


a dokladniej...   :big grin:

----------


## editta

zaglądam, zaglądam a tu ciągle te same stare _gęby_  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
skoro nowych chętnych brak to wkleję się jeszcze raz, ciekawe czy poznacie  :Wink2:  



ps. fotka z wcześniejszej strony starsza tylko o parę miesięcy

----------


## maksiu

> zaglądam, zaglądam a tu ciągle te same stare _gęby_    
> skoro nowych chętnych brak to wkleję się jeszcze raz, ciekawe czy poznacie  
> 
> 
> 
> ps. fotka z wcześniejszej strony starsza tylko o parę miesięcy


ładny widok na Tatry, lubię oglądać takie widoczki
pozdrawiam
m.

ps. w koszulce w paski?

----------


## długi

> Napisał długi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


miała zakaz podlewania trawnika i znów wzięła tego szlaucha do ręki   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jeszcze cieple prosto z Turcji:
> 
> 
> I moje skarby 2. Jeden czyta forum a drugi je na razie oglada


bez uwag...no może jedna.Wypiekniała Ci jeszcze bardziej w Turcji P.celtowa  :Wink2:  .Musze odswieżyć swoją Gosie  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Turcja to pikny kraj.

serd.pozd.

----------


## celt

A dzieki za pozdrowienia. Teraz mamy sily zeby zabrac sie do roboty. Powiedziano nam, e w 1 polowie lipca mozemy spodziewac sie zgody PnB  :smile: ))

----------


## arcobaleno

*celt* - świetne zdjecia i piękne Skarby  :big grin:  
Oj jak ja bym sobie pojechała w ciepłe kraje.....

*editta* - super wakacyjna fotka! Pełen relaks  :big grin:  
P.S. ja nie w temacie więc nic nie obstawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

Tak apropo zdjęcia editty...
pokaże swoje zdjęcie z tych samych okolic...

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

Noo.....w końcu i *maksiu* nam się wkleił  :big grin:  

A tak w ogóle przejeżdzałam w niedzielę, obok Twojego domku, myślałam, że wpadnę na chwilkę, ale Cię nie było  :Wink2:  
Fajny masz nr domu  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Noo.....w końcu i *maksiu* nam się wkleił  
> 
> A tak w ogóle przejeżdzałam w niedzielę, obok Twojego domku, myślałam, że wpadnę na chwilkę, ale Cię nie było  
> Fajny masz nr domu


byłem w niedziele na budowie... od 7 rano do 14.30...  :big grin:   :big grin: 
masz na myśli numer jako numer, czy sposób oznakowania domu?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak apropo zdjęcia editty...
> pokaże swoje zdjęcie z tych samych okolic...
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


nie mam pytań.To jest to.Wygladasz bardzo bravo  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> zaglądam, zaglądam a tu ciągle te same stare _gęby_    
> skoro nowych chętnych brak to wkleję się jeszcze raz, ciekawe czy poznacie  
> 
> 
> 
> ps. fotka z wcześniejszej strony starsza tylko o parę miesięcy


*editta*, wklejałaś się na takiej plażowej imprezce jak pamiętam  :cool:  
ale tutaj to nie jestem pewna, która Ty  :Roll:  
obstawiam różową koszulkę (uśmiech jakby ten sam)  :big grin:  
zgadłam???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Noo.....w końcu i *maksiu* nam się wkleił  
> 
> A tak w ogóle przejeżdzałam w niedzielę, obok Twojego domku, myślałam, że wpadnę na chwilkę, ale Cię nie było  
> Fajny masz nr domu


Jak maksiu sie wkleił to wklejac sie beda i inni Panowie.  :Wink2:  

*arcobaleno* masz jakąś swoja ulubioną fotke przy swoim ulubionym drzewku?  :Wink2:  tak tylko pytam  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


  :Lol:  o ogródek trzeba dbać  :big grin:  
szczególnie o własny  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

*maksiu* - ja byłam po 16..
A co do numeru - oczywiście, ze mam na myśli sposób oznakowania  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał editta
> 
> zaglądam, zaglądam a tu ciągle te same stare _gęby_    
> skoro nowych chętnych brak to wkleję się jeszcze raz, ciekawe czy poznacie  
> 
> 
> 
> ps. fotka z wcześniejszej strony starsza tylko o parę miesięcy
> 
> ...


obie Panie sa kullll ale ta z plaży to ta w podwójnej koszulce  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Tak apropo zdjęcia editty...
> pokaże swoje zdjęcie z tych samych okolic...
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


och !!!
juz tesknilam za twoim ....widokiem   :cool:   :oops:   :Lol:  
dziekuje   :big grin: 

reszta zdjatek tez super !!!

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> Tak apropo zdjęcia editty...
> pokaże swoje zdjęcie z tych samych okolic...
> pozdrawiam
> m.
> 
> 
> och !!!
> ...


Frosch'ka... az taaak?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Panie maksiu  :Wink2:   dlaczego te kobiety mają do "Pana takie ten teges"
najpierw kuleczka27 a teraz frosch-ka.....  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> Panie maksiu   dlaczego te kobiety mają do "Pana takie ten teges"
> najpierw kuleczka27 a teraz frosch-ka.....


bo ja swój człowiek jestem kolego *NS* a jak już kolega zauważył nie mogę przejść obok jesli ktoś ma nie taki 'ten teges' do kogoś znajomego, a zwłaszcza kobitki
zresztą najlepiej niech się wypowiedzą sami(same) zainteresowani(ne)
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

ja mam po prostu do *Maksia*  slabosc   :oops:  
jak go widze , od razu mi sie buzia ..........usmiecha   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Panie maksiu   dlaczego te kobiety mają do "Pana takie ten teges"
> najpierw kuleczka27 a *teraz* frosch-ka.....


chyba *kropeczka27*  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

chociaz *kuleczka* pewnie tez   :Wink2: 


....i nie_ teraz_ ...bylam przed *kropka*   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Bravo Maksiu, kolejny odważny *facet*, który wkleił swoje zdjęcie.
Zresztą bardzo fajne zdjęcie  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Bravo Maksiu, kolejny odważny *facet*, który wkleił swoje zdjęcie.
> Zresztą bardzo fajne zdjęcie


zdjecie jak zdjecie* kasiu* 
na zywo *maksiu* jest jeszcze fajniejszy   :cool:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> Bravo Maksiu, kolejny odważny *facet*, który wkleił swoje zdjęcie.
> Zresztą bardzo fajne zdjęcie 
> 
> 
> zdjecie jak zdjecie* kasiu* 
> na zywo *maksiu* jest jeszcze fajniejszy


pewnie tak, szkoda, że nie miałam okazji  :Confused:   :sad:  

aleeeeeeeeee, kto wie, kto wie  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> Bravo Maksiu, kolejny odważny *facet*, który wkleił swoje zdjęcie.
> Zresztą bardzo fajne zdjęcie 
> 
> 
> zdjecie jak zdjecie* kasiu* 
> na zywo *maksiu* jest jeszcze fajniejszy


i jak konkursa prowadzi, to nie podpowiada  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Panie maksiu   dlaczego te kobiety mają do "Pana takie ten teges"
> najpierw kuleczka27 a teraz frosch-ka..... 
> 
> 
> bo ja swój człowiek jestem kolego *NS* a jak już kolega zauważył nie mogę przejść obok jesli ktoś ma nie taki 'ten teges' do kogoś znajomego, a zwłaszcza kobitki
> zresztą najlepiej niech się wypowiedzą sami(same) zainteresowani(ne)
> pozdrawiam
> m.


 kol. maksiu(*swój człowieku*) powiedziałeś:


> a zwłaszcza kobitki


 czy chciałeś powiedzieć ::nie mogę przejść obok jesli ktoś ma nie taki 'ten teges' do kogoś znajomego, a zwłaszcza *do* kobitek  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

[/b]

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


*cześć króliczku * 
taki niedobry??????
jak ja bym była, to wiesz...........  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Panie maksiu   dlaczego te kobiety mają do "Pana takie ten teges"
> najpierw kuleczka27 a *teraz* frosch-ka..... 
> 
> 
> chyba *kropeczka27*   
> 
> chociaz *kuleczka* pewnie tez  
> ...


Dzięki* Frosch* za sprostowanie  :Lol:  
a *kuleczka* pewnie że też, chociaż nie miałam okazji osobiście poznać, ale aż się boję sądząc po Waszej reakcji baby  :Lol:  


*Kasia*, a Ty wklej jakąś nową fotę, (koniecznie z dekoltem....może być w serek  :cool:   :Wink2:  )

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


oj nie przesadzaj.. po prostu trafiłeś na ciężki zestaw pytań, zresztą raz Ci podpowiedziałem  :big grin: ... grunt żeby była fajna zabawa, wyniki są mniej istotne...
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## maksiu

> kol. maksiu(*swój człowieku*) powiedziałeś:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał maksiu
> 
>    a zwłaszcza kobitki
> 
> ...


to właśnie miałem na myśli, wybacz.. skrót myślowy
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


krolikom   :big tongue:   :cool:   :Lol: 

ty zamiast na mnie patrzec   :Evil:  , wpatrzony byles w *Maksia*   :Roll:   :Lol:  
on ma to cus w sobie   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *Kasia*, a Ty wklej jakąś nową fotę, (koniecznie z dekoltem....może być w serek   )


*kuleczka*, przecież była nie dawno, z dekoldem, a jakże, zerknij 3 strony do tyłu  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Dzięki* Frosch* za sprostowanie  
> a *kuleczka* pewnie że też, chociaż nie miałam okazji osobiście poznać, ale aż się boję sądząc po Waszej reakcji baby


no to trzeba narobić zaległość  :big grin:   a bać sie nie ma czego bo ja nie gryze, Froszka, nie dość że wróciła ze spotkania cała, to jeszcze zadowolona i z usmiechem na ustach.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


Bo to było tak: Ty byłaś wpatrzona w Jea, on we mnie, a ja w Ciebie i kółko się zamknęło  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Kasia*, a Ty wklej jakąś nową fotę, (koniecznie z dekoltem....może być w serek   )
> 
> 
> *kuleczka*, przecież była nie dawno, z dekoldem, a jakże, zerknij 3 strony do tyłu


2 strony .........to bardzo dawno bylo   :Roll:  
dawaj nowe   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Kasia*, a Ty wklej jakąś nową fotę, (koniecznie z dekoltem....może być w serek   )
> 
> 
> *kuleczka*, przecież była nie dawno, z dekoldem, a jakże, zerknij 3 strony do tyłu


no pamiętam przecież, ale taaaaki piękny dekolt, to trzeba by częściej pokazywać  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


eeeeeeee, znowu nie tak dawno, zdjęcie sprzed 2 tygodni  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


powiedzialabym...... trojkat   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


taaaaaaaaa, zwłaszcza w wersji blond  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Dzięki* Frosch* za sprostowanie  
> a *kuleczka* pewnie że też, chociaż nie miałam okazji osobiście poznać, ale aż się boję sądząc po Waszej reakcji baby  
> 
> 
> no to trzeba narobić zaległość   a bać sie nie ma czego bo ja nie gryze, Froszka, nie dość że wróciła ze spotkania cała, to jeszcze zadowolona i z usmiechem na ustach.   
> pozdrawiam
> m.


no i tego się właśnie boję  :big grin:  
bo jak bym tak wróciła z taaakim uśmiechem, to mąż mógłby zacząć coś podejrzewać  :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> ja mam po prostu do *Maksia*  slabosc   
> jak go widze , od razu mi sie buzia ..........usmiecha


Ja również mam słabość do *maksia*  :smile:   :oops:   Ma w sobie taką  sympatię i ciepło...  :smile:

----------


## świercz

yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ja mam po prostu do *Maksia*  slabosc   
> jak go widze , od razu mi sie buzia ..........usmiecha  
> 
> 
> Ja również mam słabość do *maksia*    Ma w sobie taką  sympatię i ciepło...


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Frosch do dzisiaj mysli , ze do niego sie tak usmiecham   :cool:   :smile:   :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...


a twoje gdzie jest ????????  :Roll:

----------

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


No tak, a ja stałam sobie cicho z boku i wszystko notowałam  :cool:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


nie było by tak źle.. pojaw sie następnym razem na spotkaniu muratora (zabierz męża, dla pewnosci) i zobaczysz co będzie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kropeczka27

> yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...


No to ja się wkleje z pozdrowieniami z zalanego deszczem Olsztyna  :smile:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


kapownik   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

o kurcze....  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  jak tak, to lubie jak pada   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*kropka* , a gdzie ty na tym zdjeciu deszcz widzisz ?  :ohmy:  
bo ja tylko slonce   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...   
> 
> 
> a twoje gdzie jest ????????


moje dawno dawno temu juz było  :wink:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *kropka* , a gdzie ty na tym zdjeciu deszcz widzisz ?  
> bo ja tylko slonce


hihihih faktycznie troszkę mnie coś oświeciło  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> o kurcze....    jak tak, to lubie jak pada


nie ściemniaj, tylko swoje zdjęcie wklejaj  :big grin:

----------

Kropka, ty normalnie mogłabyś zostać fotomodelką  :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


to bylo dawno i ...nieprawda 
chcemy nowe !!!!  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


a aktualizacja bazy danych to co??????????  :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał świercz
> 
> yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...   
> 
> 
> No to ja się wkleje z pozdrowieniami z zalanego deszczem Olsztyna


wiesz.... ja też mam do Ciebie słabość  :oops:   :oops:   ... kolejne zdjęcia do podręcznej galeryjki  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


dobre!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Kropka, ty normalnie mogłabyś zostać fotomodelką


*verunia* nie szalej  :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


to że dobre, to wiem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ile się jeszcze będziesz drażnił z kobietą????  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> wiesz.... ja też mam do Ciebie słabość    ... kolejne zdjęcia do podręcznej galeryjki 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał świercz
> 
> yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...   
> 
> 
> No to ja się wkleje z pozdrowieniami z zalanego deszczem Olsztyna


Jesteś cudowną kobietą.Nie dość ,że ładna to jeszcze ....*bardzo ładna*
szkoda ,że nie miałem (a miałem.i ją straciłem) takiej okazji by poznac Cie w realu.Masz ta iskierke w oku..........super.

Ciesze się ,że znowu jest "sloneczko " w gębach.

pozdrawiam Cie bardzo serdecznie bo jest za co.

----------


## kropeczka27

> Jesteś cudowną kobietą.Nie dość ,że ładna to jeszcze ....*bardzo ładna*
> szkoda ,że nie miałem (a miałem.i ją straciłem) takiej okazji by poznac Cie w realu.Masz ta iskierke w oku..........super.
> 
> Ciesze się ,że znowu jest "sloneczko " w gębach.
> 
> pozdrawiam Cie bardzo serdecznie bo jest za co.


Wow, *NS* od Ciebie takie słowa to super komplement! Dzięki, miło mi  :smile:  
A okazję do poznania mnie będziesz jeszcze miał  :smile:   :smile:  

I również serdecznie pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał świercz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


no dobra bobra...  :Wink2:  do jutra... może ze zdjęciem  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

Ale nagadali  :ohmy:  
*Kropeczka* - pięknie wyszłaś !  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Ale nagadali


a twoje zdjecie  teraz w oddali    :sad:  
zapodaj cos swiezego   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


ja to na te szklanki leciałech a maksiu...ma coś w sobie  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

> *Q*...sie.Czekamy na foto z samolotu      ....ale niestety chiba nie bedzie.......... bo nie ma samolotu    
> *szara rękawiczka* nie daj sie prosić....wklej.....może być zaraz po ladowaniu wsród tych portek    ........Wiesz co ale ty chyba nie masz aparatu.....       ....bo ci żona zabrała


Chcialbys co?  :big tongue: 

Jak narazie to wkleje to co chce , czyli mojego noska  :big grin: .
Niedzielne popoludnie w moim pikapie , wywozilem moja lodz motorowa aby troche poszalec na oceanie.  :big tongue: 



Jak widac ujecie w pelnej szybkosci (samolot  :big tongue:  )pomimo ograniczenia predkosci obowiazujacej w okolicach plazowych.  :cool: 

Jak sie podoba moja brudka? 3-y dniowy zaroscik. :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Panie maksiu   dlaczego te kobiety mają do "Pana takie ten teges"
> najpierw kuleczka27 a *teraz* frosch-ka..... 
> 
> 
> chyba *kropeczka27*   
> 
> chociaz *kuleczka* pewnie tez  
> ...


Bardzo przepraszam  :oops:   :oops:   miałem na mysli cudowną *kropeczke27*.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> *Q*...sie.Czekamy na foto z samolotu      ....ale niestety chiba nie bedzie.......... bo nie ma samolotu    
> *szara rękawiczka* nie daj sie prosić....wklej.....może być zaraz po ladowaniu wsród tych portek    ........Wiesz co ale ty chyba nie masz aparatu.....       ....bo ci żona zabrała    
> 
> 
> Chcialbys co? 
> 
> Jak narazie to wkleje to co chce , czyli mojego noska .
> ...


Zawsze to już coś.Wygladasz jak Jacek Gmoch(jak wiesz kto to taki)......on ma takiego fajnego fula.....ale mów ,mów....fajnie sie zapowiada...Taki tajemniczy bez samolotu w "pikapie"...ty to potrafisz podkrecic atmosferke.A jakie masz klawioskie klimaty za oknem.........kurna ale fajna ta nowa fura.O fotce nie wspomnę......też zajebi.st..a..Q...

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Q* 7-siódma rano a ty juz w pikapie.Ale ty jestes thebeściak.  :Wink2:

----------


## editta

moi drodzy wielkie pudło, a nagroda była mniam...
może poprzeczka za wysoko ustawiona  :Roll:  

a *maksiu*  potwierdzam, facet do ściskania, przytulania i ....

*celt*  u ciebie kadr zawsze dobrze ustawiony, piękne zdjęcia

*kropeczka27* jak zawsze zdjęcie jak z żurnala   :big grin:  trzeba mieć ładną buzię i jeszcze to coś. pierwsza klasa  :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

NS.
Jak zwykle mam  Cie pouczac?  :big tongue: 
Pikap nie jest samochodem osobowy, a ja ten zmienialem.  :cool: 
Broda swiadczy tylko o tym , ze nie  mam odstajacego podgardla jak ty.  :big tongue:  Trzeba dbac o to , co nie?  :big grin: 

P.S. jak sobie zapiszesz zdjecie to i wyskoczy godzina jego pstrykniecia, o.  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS.
> Jak zwykle mam  Cie pouczac? 
> Pikap nie jest samochodem osobowy, a ja ten zmienialem. 
> Broda swiadczy tylko o tym , ze nie  mam odstajacego podgardla jak ty.  Trzeba dbac o to , co nie? 
> 
> P.S. jak sobie zapiszesz zdjecie to i wyskoczy godzina jego pstrykniecia, o.


Moje podgardle przy twoim małym nosku to pikus.Nie obrażajmy sie wzajemnie ty jesteś Gmoch z małym nosem schowanym w czache a ja jestem grubasem z wieeeelkim podgardlem do smażenia....może być..
Pikap to "


> Oczywiście „ojczyzną” pickupów są Stany Zjednoczone. To właśnie tam, pickup jest od dziesiątków lat nierozerwalnie kojarzony z farmą, small businessem, placem budowy a co za tym idzie z realizacją marzeń i planów każdego Amerykanina.


 ty masz takiego podrabianego  :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  toś ty Polak tylko tak po.....po amerykans*Q*u zepsuty...  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*kropeczka27* klapa mi opadła  :cool:  
piękna jesteś!  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *kropeczka27* klapa mi opadła  
> piękna jesteś!


Jak to bie  :big tongue:   opadła klapa ...to mi opadły dwie.......przyznaj ona jest *boska*.

----------


## andre59

> Napisał świercz
> 
> yyyy gadają, gadają a zdjęć żadnych...   
> 
> 
> No to ja się wkleje z pozdrowieniami z zalanego deszczem Olsztyna


Mogę się nadal w Tobie kochać *Kropeczko*???  :oops:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> NS.
> Jak zwykle mam  Cie pouczac? 
> Pikap nie jest samochodem osobowy, a ja ten zmienialem. 
> Broda swiadczy tylko o tym , ze nie  mam odstajacego podgardla jak ty.  Trzeba dbac o to , co nie? 
> 
> P.S. jak sobie zapiszesz zdjecie to i wyskoczy godzina jego pstrykniecia, o. 
> 
> ...


Poglaskaj silnik, czysciutki ma tylko 105 mil przejechane.  :cool: 



Podmucham na paluszki.  :big tongue: 

Ladny prawda? tylko to nie pikap.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał guścik
> 
> ...


te *biuścik**Q* nie wklejaj tu koni tylko se wklej swoja mordke...Wnętrza mamy juz na forumie....i to jakie piekne...Ty chcesz coś pokazać i nic z tego nie wynika....nicośc...pasy ,zagłówki,silnik...normalna lipa amerykandzka...luzik...dawaj morde tą z broda do *"pojasa"*

----------


## guścik

Moze jutro na lodzi motorowej.  :cool:  Zawiozlem w niedziele do przystani, a jutro caly dzien w zatoce i 2 - 3 godzinki na otwartym oceanie.  :big tongue:  Wiec moze, moze cos pomysle.  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Moze jutro na lodzi motorowej.  Zawiozlem w niedziele do przystani, a jutro caly dzien w zatoce i 2 - 3 godzinki na otwartym oceanie.  Wiec moze, moze cos pomysle.


teraz se jeszcze łódke wymysliłeś...zlituj sie *Q*...jak ci sie popierdzieli to nie dasz rady i nie dopłyniesz do fotografa  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:  Ty jakis taki jestes po kielichu.Mówiłem nie pij jak cos obiecujesz  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Evil:

----------


## andre59

> specjalnie dla jea, wersja blond w "sukience w kropki"


*Kasiu*, jesteś boska  :smile:   :oops:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> Moze jutro na lodzi motorowej.  Zawiozlem w niedziele do przystani, a jutro caly dzien w zatoce i 2 - 3 godzinki na otwartym oceanie.  Wiec moze, moze cos pomysle. 
> 
> 
> teraz se jeszcze łódke wymysliłeś...zlituj sie *Q*...jak ci sie popierdzieli to nie dasz rady i nie dopłyniesz do fotografa    Ty jakis taki jestes po kielichu.Mówiłem nie pij jak cos obiecujesz



..alez ja swoja lodz, juz tu kilka razy na forum wklejalem.  :big tongue:  Poszukaj, to nawet znajdziem mnie w srodku z duzym usmiechem.  :cool: 

Jak zwykle jestes cofniety z informacjami.  :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał guścik
> 
> ...


ty z cofajkami mmi tu nie wyskakuj bo to nieładnie.
Łódka ,samochód,samolot  :ohmy:  ...zdecyduj sie ...jednak nadal twierdze ,że chyba ci wino z kulinariów zaszkodziło.  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

Ja mysle, ze sa nawroty raka.  :big tongue:   Ten samolot to sugeruje.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja mysle, ze sa nawroty raka.   Ten samolot to sugeruje.


wiedziałem ,że sobie jaja robisz z tymi samochodami,z gotowaniem,z butami i portkami...A ta "gęba" w samochodzie z małym nosem i zapadnieta broda to twój szwagier...  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  Dobra fajne jaja se zrobiłes.To kto ty jestes ten z ameryki...no wiesz ten taki Polak.

----------


## guścik

Nie , nie mam pojecia.  :big tongue:

----------


## anSi

*kropeczko* - co tu duzo mowic - sliczna z Ciebie dziewczyna, nawet, gdy pada deszcz  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie , nie mam pojecia.


to ja ci powiem ...jestes *Q* polski amerykanin na dorobku...taki chwali dupi.....  :Evil:  Tu jest Polska...........nie zapominaj o tym   :Evil:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> Nie , nie mam pojecia. 
> 
> 
> to ja ci powiem ...jestes *Q* polski amerykanin na dorobku...taki chwali dupi.....  Tu jest Polska...........nie zapominaj o tym


he, zawsze cos uskubie.  :Lol:   :cool:  

"Tu jest Polska...........nie zapominaj o tym   :Evil: "  -  i ?

----------


## kropeczka27

> *kropeczka27* klapa mi opadła  
> piękna jesteś!


Dzięki kochana   :oops:   Sekret tkwi w wykonaniu fotografii   :Wink2:  
A piękne to Wy jesteście *WSZYSTKIE* muratorowe kobietki!!!!!!  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał guścik
> 
> ...


15-ta(u ciebie) a ty nawalony u nas jest to niemozliwe,,,

Wiem ,że geby nie wkleisz bo to wszystko była mistyfikacja ale powiem ,że fajnie udajesz amerykańca  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Mogę się nadal w Tobie kochać *Kropeczko*???   
> Pozdrawiam


Yes, yes, yes *andre*  :smile:   :smile:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Mogę się nadal w Tobie kochać *Kropeczko*???   
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes *andre*


zaraz zaraz...wszystko dla andre59  :cry:   :cry:  Jesteś niesprawiedliwa...  :sad:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...


Ja już kiedyś wspominałam, że mam dużeee serduszko   :Wink2:   :smile:   :smile:  
Więc *NS* proszę sie uśmiechnać szybciutko  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


dopierutko przeczytałem to raniutko.
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .
Bardzo dobrze godzisz w sobie to ,że jesteś ładna i nad wyraz sympatyczna.Nie wszyscy tak maja.

miłego dzionka

----------


## malmuc

> Oczywiście „ojczyzną” pickupów są Stany Zjednoczone. To właśnie tam, pickup jest od dziesiątków lat nierozerwalnie kojarzony z farmą, small businessem, placem budowy a co za tym idzie z realizacją marzeń i planów każdego Amerykanina.


a ja nie do końca sie zgodze   :Wink2:  
pomijając farmy, place budowy pickup to moda, amerykanie uwielbiają szpanować, więc im większe tym według nich lepsze, szkoda tylko, że mają gdzieś środowisko i tłuką się po drogach tymi smroliwymi olbrzymami   :Wink2:

----------


## malmuc

> moi drodzy wielkie pudło, a nagroda była mniam...
> może poprzeczka za wysoko ustawiona  
> 
> a *maksiu*  potwierdzam, facet do ściskania, przytulania i ....
> 
> *celt*  u ciebie kadr zawsze dobrze ustawiony, piękne zdjęcia
> 
> *kropeczka27* jak zawsze zdjęcie jak z żurnala   trzeba mieć ładną buzię i jeszcze to coś. pierwsza klasa


no i nie zdążyłam   :Confused:  
a czułam że to podpucha   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> a *maksiu*  potwierdzam, facet do ściskania, przytulania i ....


a skąd Ty to wiesz?? jakoś nie przypominam sobie abyśmy się ściskali  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
a byłem tylko po wodzie niegazowanej, wiec pamięć powinna być dobra  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## editta

mój drogi fluidy i kobieca intuicja  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> mój drogi fluidy i kobieca intuicja


fluidy fluidami, intuicja intuicja... ale i tak nic nie zastąpi kontaktu bezpośredniego  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## malmuc

> Napisał editta
> 
> mój drogi fluidy i kobieca intuicja   
> 
> 
> fluidy fluidami, intuicja intuicja... ale i tak nic nie zastąpi kontaktu bezpośredniego    
> pozdrawiam
> m.


maksiu chyba chce się umówić   :Lol:

----------


## editta

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał editta
> 
> ...


też tak to odebrałam  :Wink2:  już się szykuję, niech tylko *maksiu* kiwnie palcem i już lecę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał malmuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał maksiu
> 
> ...


nie będę na nikogo kiwał palcem  :big grin:   :big grin:  nie tędy droga

liczę natomiast że spotkamy się na którymś z forumowych spotkań  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## editta

> Napisał editta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malmuc
> 
> ...


subtelne, dżentelmeńskie olanie   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  no cóż pewnie gdzieś jest ta jedyna  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## celt

Kropeczka, Arcobaleno - piekne foteczki
Dziekuje tez za mile slowa

----------


## niktspecjalny

ROMEO!!! GDZIE JESTEŚ? *Q....nie pij bo picie to zagłada ludzkości*....  :Evil:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> no dobra bobra...  do jutra... może ze zdjęciem


już jest jutro  :big grin:  
i co????????
i nie ma świerszcza  :Confused:  
ani jego zdjęcia  :Confused:  
niedobrze, niedobrze  :Roll:   :Confused:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał świercz
> 
> no dobra bobra...  do jutra... może ze zdjęciem 
> 
> 
> już jest jutro  
> i co????????
> i nie ma świerszcza  
> ani jego zdjęcia  
> niedobrze, niedobrze


no to może droga Kasieńko dasz mu przykład i pokażesz nowe swoje zdjęcie?  :big grin: 
zachęć człowieka...  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał świercz
> 
> no dobra bobra...  do jutra... może ze zdjęciem 
> 
> 
> już jest jutro  
> i co????????
> i nie ma świerszcza  
> ani jego zdjęcia  
> niedobrze, niedobrze


maksiu dobrze gada...zapodaj nową fotke i już..  :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

> ROMEO!!! GDZIE JESTEŚ? *Q....nie pij bo picie to zagłada ludzkości*....


Z uwagi na pogode"lodkowanie" jest odwolane.  :big grin: 


Wiem , ze picie to zaglada ludzkosci i bardzo mnie smuci 4 miejsce(1-sze w przeliczeniu na mieszkanca) IRANU EUROPY w tej dziedzinie.  :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał świercz
> 
> no dobra bobra...  do jutra... może ze zdjęciem 
> 
> 
> już jest jutro  
> i co????????
> i nie ma świerszcza  
> ani jego zdjęcia  
> niedobrze, niedobrze


Też bym chętnie zobaczyła zdjęcie *świerszczyka*  :smile:   :smile: 
Obiecanki cacanki....   :Confused:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


to zdjęcie wklejałam 22 czerwca, jest świeżutkie  :Wink2:  
ostatnio wczoraj andre je "odświeżył"  :Lol:   :Lol:  



nowszego na razie nie ma mi kto zrobić  :Confused:  , a sama nie umiem nastawić samowyzwalacza  :Confused:   :oops:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ROMEO!!! GDZIE JESTEŚ? *Q....nie pij bo picie to zagłada ludzkości*.... 
> 
> 
> Z uwagi na pogode"lodkowanie" jest odwolane. 
> 
> 
> Wiem , ze picie to zaglada ludzkosci i bardzo mnie smuci 4 miejsce(1-sze w przeliczeniu na mieszkanca) IRANU EUROPY w tej dziedzinie.


*Q* zaczynasz ściemniać.Najpierw nachwaliłes sie tu ,że jestes taki *ony eny* a teraz po indiansku wychodzisz i jeszcze fotki nie wklejasz  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  .Wiem ,że masz aparat pożyczony ale poproś kolege to pożyczy ci jeszcze raz (powiedz ,że dla znajomych z Polski,że wszyscy czekaja tu w kraju na twoje foto).Nie musi być na "lodkowaniu" może być nawet przed "lodkowaniem".

----------


## SylviaW

> *Q* zaczynasz ściemniać.Najpierw nachwaliłes sie tu ,że jestes taki *ony eny* a teraz po indiansku wychodzisz i jeszcze fotki nie wklejasz   .Wiem ,że masz aparat pożyczony ale poproś kolege to pożyczy ci jeszcze raz (powiedz ,że dla znajomych z Polski,że wszyscy czekaja tu w kraju na twoje foto).Nie musi być na "lodkowaniu" może być nawet przed "lodkowaniem".


będzie?   :Wink2:   strasznie ciekawska jestem   :cool:

----------


## świercz

yyyy cierpliwości... niebawem się pojawie  :wink:

----------


## malmuc

> yyyy cierpliwości... niebawem się pojawie


oooooooooo!
czuje ze bedzie mocne wejscie   :Wink2:  
czekamyyyyyyy   :big grin:

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał świercz
> 
> yyyy cierpliwości... niebawem się pojawie 
> 
> 
> oooooooooo!
> czuje ze bedzie mocne wejscie   
> czekamyyyyyyy


nie każcie długo czekać, ja bardzo niecierpliwa jestem   :big grin:

----------


## świercz

spokojnie.... bedzie nudno i nieciekawie... nic szczególnego...  :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> spokojnie.... bedzie nudno i nieciekawie... nic szczególnego...


uuuuuuuu, nieładnie, bardzo nieładnie  :Confused:  


jak długo trzeba czekać na zdjecie?????

no ja rozumiem, ze cierpliowość jest cnotą, tylko co w przypadku jak ktoś już jest mniej cnotliwy??????????  :Roll:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał świercz
> 
> spokojnie.... bedzie nudno i nieciekawie... nic szczególnego...  
> 
> 
> uuuuuuuu, nieładnie, bardzo nieładnie  
> 
> 
> jak długo trzeba czekać na zdjecie?????
> ...


no ja też czekam... 

kasienko.. nauczyłaś się juz może uzywac samowyzwalacz?  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> no ja też czekam... 
> 
> kasienko.. nauczyłaś się juz może uzywac samowyzwalacz?  
> pozdrawiam
> m.


się uczę  :oops:   cały czas i intensywnie  :oops:  
jak tylko zrobię to zaraz zapodam  :cool:

----------


## długi

A co wy sobie tu drugi RW robicie   :Evil:   dawać foty albo wypad  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> A co wy sobie tu drugi RW robicie    dawać foty albo wypad


  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
pojdziemy , jak wkleisz swoja twarz   :cool:

----------


## malmuc

> Napisał długi
> 
> A co wy sobie tu drugi RW robicie    dawać foty albo wypad   
> 
> 
>       
> pojdziemy , jak wkleisz swoja twarz


że co?
że jak *długi* sie pokaże to będziemy stąd wiać ?   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


pojdziemy go obgadac na RW   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Z przekąsem?  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał długi
> 
> ...


ja tam długiego widziałem na żywo, sympatyczny facet... nie będzie trzeba wiać  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał malmuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...



obiecujecie  :Roll: , straszycie i nic   :big grin:    a i jeszcze się chwalicie   :cool:   a ja tam nikogo na żywo nie widziałam i co mam powiedzieć   :oops:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Sylwia*  - daj dobry przykład !  :big grin:  Chyba jeszcze nam swojej _Gęby_ nie pokazywałaś  :cool:  

P.S. ja na żywo tylko Maksia  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> *Sylwia*  - daj dobry przykład !  Chyba jeszcze nam swojej _Gęby_ nie pokazywałaś  
> 
> P.S. ja na żywo tylko Maksia


tylko ??? no wiesz ????  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

Oj *Maksiu*...to właśnie chodzi o to, że jesteś wyjatkowy  :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  

P.S. normalnie wiedzialam, ze to napiszesz  :Lol:

----------


## SylviaW

> *Sylwia*  - daj dobry przykład !  Chyba jeszcze nam swojej _Gęby_ nie pokazywałaś  
> 
> P.S. ja na żywo tylko Maksia


A Ty myślisz, że w avatarku to mam jakąś modelkę czy co   :Wink2:    żeby nie być gołosłowną, to świeżutkie z rana, jak dzieci wysłałam na obóz




wciąż się zastanawiam jak to jest, że one są już takie duże a ja wciąż taka młoda   :Lol:  


ps. mam nadzieję, że ja też Was zobaczę, w tym roku się nie udało to liczę na przyszły   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> P.S. normalnie wiedzialam, ze to napiszesz


cieszę się że Cię nie zawiodłem 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

avatar się nie liczy  :cool:  
A zdjęcie superowe...no rzeczywiscie duże te dzieci...to na pewno Twoje??  :cool:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> *Sylwia*  - daj dobry przykład !  Chyba jeszcze nam swojej _Gęby_ nie pokazywałaś  
> 
> P.S. ja na żywo tylko Maksia 
> 
> 
> A Ty myślisz, że w avatarku to mam jakąś modelkę czy co     żeby nie być gołosłowną, to świeżutkie z rana, jak dzieci wysłałam na obóz
> 
> ...



no i właśnie o to chodzi...  :big grin: 

no proszę jaka fajna babeczka z Ciebie 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## jabko

Cześć *SylviaW*   :Lol:

----------


## SylviaW

> avatar się nie liczy  
> A zdjęcie superowe...no rzeczywiscie duże te dzieci...to na pewno Twoje??


Z tymi dziećmi to chyba wina kurczaków, podobno pędzone na hormonach i potem się tak wyrasta   :ohmy:   kto to słyszał   :Lol:   :Lol: 






> Cześć SylviaW


cześć *jabko*  :cool:

----------


## selimm

Sie Ma ..dziewczynko

----------


## kuleczka

Myślałam, że *Sell* się wkleił, a tu lipa  :Roll:  

Witaj *SylviaW*  :Wink2:  
Miło zobaczyć twoją buźkę  :cool:  
Z dzieciakami to mam tak samo.....
one takie duże, a ja taka młoda  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> Sie Ma ..dziewczynko


witaj chłopcze  :Wink2: 

Jasne, że się ma   :cool:   :big grin:  




> *kuleczka* 
> Myślałam, że Sell się wkleił, a tu lipa 
> 
> Witaj *SylviaW* 
> Miło zobaczyć twoją buźkę 
> Z dzieciakami to mam tak samo.....
> one takie duże, a ja taka młoda


Witaj *kuleczka*  mi też jest miło się tu pokazywać   :cool:   a z dziećmi to wcale nie jest tak, że się pojawiły zbyt wcześnie...   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

> Myślałam, że *Sell* się wkleił, a tu lipa


jak będzie konkurs na _szreka_ to się wklejem   :cool:

----------


## jea

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Myślałam, że *Sell* się wkleił, a tu lipa  
> 
> 
> jak będzie konkurs na _szreka_ to się wklejem


_urzędującego_ w lodówce...

----------


## selimm

> _urzędującego_ w lodówce...


tys- jest szynszyl czy królik ?
bo nie wiem 
czy Cię ..w śmietanie czy wolnym ogniu  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

*SylviaW*  piekna z Ciebie kobieta. Jak mi sie podoba jak ktos ma taka lsniaca zdrowa cere..,  :oops:   bo ja troche szara jestem.., jak krolik  :Lol:   (jea bez obrazy   :Wink2:  )... a w zyciu nie uwierze, ze masz takie duze dzieci!!! To na pewno dzieci siostry albo brata....   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> _urzędującego_ w lodówce...
> 
> 
> tys- jest szynszyl czy królik ?
> bo nie wiem 
> czy Cię ..w śmietanie czy wolnym ogniu


na te sposoby królik nie _skruszeje_  :Roll:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## SylviaW

> *SylviaW*  piekna z Ciebie kobieta. Jak mi sie podoba jak ktos ma taka lsniaca zdrowa cere..,   bo ja troche szara jestem.., jak krolik   (jea bez obrazy   )... a w zyciu nie uwierze, ze masz takie duze dzieci!!! To na pewno dzieci siostry albo brata....


ło matko skąd ta szarość   :Confused:   myślę, że to kwestia kosmetyków   :cool:  lub co gorsza papierosów...   jakby co możemy pogadać   :Wink2:  

och te moje córy, zawsze się muszę przez nie tłumaczyć   :oops:  

ps. a co z tymi pięknymi białymi króliczkami ?  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

no, nie pale i nigdy nie palilam, troche moze tez z niewyspania.., bo moje dziecko robi numery czasami..., to znaczy od czasu do czasu.., ale juz 13 lat...   :Lol:  
A co do kosmetykow, to na pewno przyda mi sie szkola...   :big grin:  wiem tylko tyle, ze istnieja...   :Lol:  ups...   :oops: 
ale, nie,nie .., cos wrodzonego tez musi w tym byc....   :Roll:  Ty po prostu juz tak masz.., ze jestes piekna....   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> no, nie pale i nigdy nie palilam, troche moze tez z niewyspania.., bo moje dziecko robi numery czasami..., to znaczy od czasu do czasu.., ale juz 13 lat...   
> A co do kosmetykow, to na pewno przyda mi sie szkola...   wiem tylko tyle, ze istnieja...   ups...


to jesteśmy bardzo blisko, moja starsza córcia ma 14 lat, a młodsze maleństwo 9 lat. To maleństwo jakoś tak rośnie bez opamiętania   :Roll: . W tym roku była u komunii, wyglądała jakbyśmy ją kilka lat przetrzymali   :Lol:  

co do cery to zapraszam na priv, może uda mi się Ci coś doradzić   :cool: 

i bardzo dziękuję za komplementy   :big grin:   i chciałabym się zrewanżować, czy znajdę Cię na poprzednich stronach?

----------


## guścik

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> *Sylwia*  - daj dobry przykład !  Chyba jeszcze nam swojej _Gęby_ nie pokazywałaś  
> 
> P.S. ja na żywo tylko Maksia 
> 
> 
> A Ty myślisz, że w avatarku to mam jakąś modelkę czy co     żeby nie być gołosłowną, to świeżutkie z rana, jak dzieci wysłałam na obóz
> 
> ...




Duze te Twoje Chlopaki.  :big grin: 






Ja rowniez bylem na "obozie" z kumplami.  :big tongue:

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


Fajny ten Twój obóz, nie byłoby ciekawiej łowić z jakiegoś jachtu? (kutra w zależności od morza nad którym byłeś   :big grin:  )


a moje dzieci to nie szkoci, że w spódnicach tylko dziewczyny   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## guścik

No, raczej nie - otwarty ocean, to co plyw jest glownie w zatokach.   :big tongue:  Jezdzimy co roku do wynajmowanego domku, 200m od brzegu .  :cool:  

P.S ladne wyrosniete dziewczyny.  :big tongue:

----------


## SylviaW

ocean   :ohmy:    no pięknie musi być   :big grin:  


masz fotkę z widokiem z okna tego domku? Chciałabym sobie trochę pomarzyć   :cool:  


jadę jutro nad wodę ale Bałtycką   :Wink2:  i to tylko na 4 dni

----------


## guścik

> ocean     no pięknie musi być   
> 
> 
> masz fotkę z widokiem z okna tego domku? Chciałabym sobie trochę pomarzyć   
> 
> 
> jadę jutro nad wodę ale Bałtycką   i to tylko na 4 dni





PS przyjemnego wypoczynku nad morzem.  :big tongue:

----------


## SylviaW

widok powalił mnie na kolana   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## wartownik

> widok powalił mnie na kolana


  :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Ja rowniez bylem na "obozie" z kumplami.


Fajnych masz kumpli  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Witam po kilkudniowej przerwie  :smile:  

*SylviaW* ale z Ciebie fajna babeczka!!  :smile:  Normalnie podobasz mi się  :wink:   :smile:  
[/b]

----------


## SylviaW

> Witam po kilkudniowej przerwie  
> 
> *SylviaW* ale z Ciebie fajna babeczka!!  Normalnie podobasz mi się   
> [/b]



dzięki *kropeczka* Ty też jesteś niezła laska, masz piękne włosy, do których ja nie mam cierpliwości  :big grin:  A pomyśleć, że 9 lat temu też miałam długie blond włosy  :cool: 

i jeszcze raz dzięki za kosztorys   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Witam po kilkudniowej przerwie  
> 
> *SylviaW* ale z Ciebie fajna babeczka!!  Normalnie podobasz mi się   
> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niemożliwe.
Dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na obcięcie włosów?
Mnie się czasem śni, że ścinam włosy i to straszna trauma jest. Przynajmniej we śnie  :Roll:

----------


## SylviaW

> Niemożliwe.
> Dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na obcięcie włosów?
> Mnie się czasem śni, że ścinam włosy i to straszna trauma jest. Przynajmniej we śnie


Straszenie mnie męczyły, musiałam nosić ciągle spięte bo przeszkadzały, najgorzej było w nocy, spałam też w warkoczu (małe dziecko) i odrzucając warkocz do tyłu uderzałam nim męża, w końcu miałam dość. Przyznam, że jak usłyszałam odgłos ścinania warkocza to miałam gęsią skórkę... całe życie długie włosy. 

Teraz jestem tak zadowolona z długości i koloru, że nie przypuszczam, żebym coś jeszcze zmieniła  :big grin: [/quote]

----------


## arcobaleno

Ja tak sobie myślę, ze chyba nigdy nie zetnę włosów na krótko. Ja bym nie mogła na siebie patrzeć - to po pierwsze - a mąż by mnie zabił chyba - to po drugie  :Wink2:  
A na innych niektóre krótkie fryzurki mi się podobają - to dziwne...chyba mi po prostu krótkie włosy nie pasują   :Wink2:

----------


## Sh'eenaz

Przypomnial mi sie watek zielonookiej o ścięciu włosów...  :smile: 
ale jej pasowało i tak i tak   :Wink2:  
Jak mawia mój mąż - ślicznej   dup.ce  :smile:  we wszystkim sśicznie) (zielonooka - sorry  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: ]
Ja z kolei zawsze miałam krótkie  :smile:  - i uwazam ze mi ładnie   :Wink2:  
Tak sobie próbuje siebie wyobrazieć w długich i ... nie. Mysle że z duża szkodą by to było.
Sa takie "typy" urody którym pasuja króciutkie (i takie którym długie)

acrobaleno - nie scinaj - wydaje mi się ze w długie to własnie twój typ  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

A ja do 20 roku życia miałam włosy za pas i tez sobie nie wyobrażałam ścięcia. Ale pewnego dnia poszłam i ściełam. Miałam dosyć codziennego mycia. Włosy były tak ciężkie, że byłam "przylizana". Teraz mam włosy do ramion i uważam, że mi w takich znaczniej lepiej  :smile:  A niebawem idę sciąć jeszcze krócej  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## andre59

> A ja do 20 roku życia miałam włosy za pas i tez sobie nie wyobrażałam ścięcia. Ale pewnego dnia poszłam i ściełam. Miałam dosyć codziennego mycia. Włosy były tak ciężkie, że byłam "przylizana". Teraz mam włosy do ramion i uważam, że mi w takich znaczniej lepiej  A niebawem idę sciąć jeszcze krócej


Oczywiście pokażesz się w nowej fryzurze  :smile:   :smile:   :oops:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> A ja do 20 roku życia miałam włosy za pas i tez sobie nie wyobrażałam ścięcia. Ale pewnego dnia poszłam i ściełam. Miałam dosyć codziennego mycia. Włosy były tak ciężkie, że byłam "przylizana". Teraz mam włosy do ramion i uważam, że mi w takich znaczniej lepiej  A niebawem idę sciąć jeszcze krócej  
> 
> 
> Oczywiście pokażesz się w nowej fryzurze


oczywiście  :smile:  Tobie *andre* zawsze  :smile:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> Ja rowniez bylem na "obozie" z kumplami. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fajnych masz kumpli


...ale dzisiaj bez kumpli.  :big grin: 



nawet zdjecia robilem sobie sam.  :big tongue:

----------


## kuleczka

Wszystko fajnie, tylko ta smutna mina  :big grin:  
ryby nie brały  :Roll:  
może przynęta za słaba  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Wszystko fajnie, tylko ta smutna mina  
> ryby nie brały  
> może przynęta za słaba


i coś taki żółty  :Roll:  
czyżby pod wiatr........  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

> Wszystko fajnie, tylko ta smutna mina  
> ryby nie brały  
> może przynęta za słaba


Braly, ale bylem nastawiony na takie 15 do 20kg sztuka.

Przyneta byla dobra - nalapalem 2-a wiadra 5-cio galonowe zywca.  :big tongue: 



PS tak prawde mowiac to, wolalbym glaskac bobra.  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> PS tak prawde mowiac to, wolalbym glaskac bobra.


mówisz masz  :big grin:  


tylko nie całuj, bo gryzie  :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> PS tak prawde mowiac to, wolalbym glaskac bobra. 
> 
> 
> mówisz masz  
> 
> 
> tylko nie całuj, bo gryzie


Wyjatkowo ladne ujecie w rozkroczu natury  :big grin:  , tylko wlosy ma takie jakby byly owiniete w gacie ze 2 dni.  :big tongue:  

Dobry i taki, darowanemu bobrowi w zeby sie nie.....  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

Patrz, nawet nie zauważyłam tego _rozkrocza_  :Lol:  


ale usta ma tak ponętnie rozchylone
zauważyłeś?  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

ma sliczny nosek
prawie jak wiadoma osoba  :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał guścik
> 
> ...


ale piękniuś  :smile:   :smile:  nosek w sam raz do całowania  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

*Kropka*, nie krępuj się  :Wink2:  

*rrmi*, że niby kto???  :Roll:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Jakiego calowania - przecie widac , ze nosek przypalowany.  :cool:

----------


## guścik

ale wargi ma wyjatkowo ladne.  :cool:

----------


## rrmi

> *rrmi*, że niby kto???


Ty sie lepiej *Kulka* nawet w tej sprawie nie odzywaj  :cool:  




Mowa o wielkiej *guscik*owej _miosci_  :big grin:  


ps.dobrze , ze przylatuje za miesiac , zdazy o tym zapomniec  :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> *rrmi*, że niby kto??? 
> 
> 
> Ty sie lepiej *Kulka* nawet w tej sprawie nie odzywaj  
> 
> 
> ...


Teraz to mi ciekawość podkręciłaś do granic   :big grin:  
ale ok, nie pytam  :cool:  
ps. a co jeśli nie zapomni.......kocówa  :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Teraz to mi ciekawość podkręciłaś do granic   
> ale ok, nie pytam  
> ps. a co jeśli nie zapomni.......kocówa


Tez jestem ciekawa   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> *rrmi*, że niby kto??? 
> 
> 
> Ty sie lepiej *Kulka* nawet w tej sprawie nie odzywaj  
> 
> 
> ...


O wielkiej _miości_ się głośno nie mówi , ją sie po prostu w sercu nosi   :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## rrmi

Pewnie nosi, widzialam ma taki maly woreczek wszykowany z jablonexu , 
to pewnie na ta _miosc_
A ja sie glupia zastanawialam po co chlopu takie cos  :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Pewnie nosi, widzialam ma taki maly woreczek wszykowany z jablonexu , 
> to pewnie na ta _miosc_
> A ja sie glupia zastanawialam po co chlopu takie cos


Ja zawsze myslałam że to na czarną godzinę   :cool:   :Wink2:  
A tu taki romantyzm   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

znalazlam przypadkiem, wiec wklejam......
zdjecie paszportowe naszego* jea*  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Nie prawdasz, ze ladny?   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

jaki śłodki mysiopysio  :big grin:  
a ti ti *jea* a ti ti.......

----------


## frosch

nie tylko z pasztortu 
to samo ma na swojej wizytowce    :cool:  

p.s. jakby wpadla tutaj *kasia* ......widzisz ? widzisz gdzie on byl ? z Zelijka   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## jea

> znalazlam przypadkiem, wiec wklejam......
> zdjecie paszportowe naszego* jea*    
> 
> Nie prawdasz, ze ladny?


prawie jak z lusterka  :Lol:

----------


## jea

> jaki śłodki mysiopysio  
> a ti ti *jea* a ti ti.......


nie ciągnąć za uszy  :cool:

----------


## jea

> nie tylko z pasztortu 
> to samo ma na swojej wizytowce    
> 
> p.s. jakby wpadla tutaj *kasia* ......widzisz ? widzisz gdzie on byl ? z Zelijka


nooo, tak fajnie mi było...drapanko i takie tam  :cool:   :oops:  
chyba, że to koza ozorem   :ohmy:

----------


## Żelka

> nie tylko z pasztortu 
> to samo ma na swojej wizytowce    
> 
> p.s. jakby wpadla tutaj *kasia* ......widzisz ? widzisz gdzie on byl ? z Zelijka


No a skad bym ja inaczej na ten paszport niby wpadla?   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> nie tylko z pasztortu 
> to samo ma na swojej wizytowce    
> 
> p.s. jakby wpadla tutaj *kasia* ......widzisz ? widzisz gdzie on byl ? z Zelijka     
> 
> 
> No a skad bym ja inaczej na ten paszport niby wpadla?


grzebalas mu w.....kieszeniach ?   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


*froszka ,* dalej nie pytaj   :cool:   :Lol:  
Bo draka się z tego zrobi   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
A tak ....raz nie zawsze   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


a o ktorych kieszeniach myslalas?   :big grin:  
chyba nie o tych , co ja   :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Te o których myslałaś przezornie z Kaśką zaszyłyśmy   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> nie tylko z pasztortu 
> to samo ma na swojej wizytowce    
> 
> p.s. jakby wpadla tutaj *kasia* ......widzisz ? widzisz gdzie on byl ? z Zelijka


*ZDRADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Evil:   :Evil: 

ale poniekąd dobrze, że to Zelijka, a nie jakaś obca baba  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## arcobaleno

> ma sliczny nosek
> prawie jak wiadoma osoba


hmmm...ciekawe czy dobrze myslę  :Roll:  pamiętam chyba te czasy, ten nosek rzeczywiscie podobny  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Laski wklejcie jakąś ładniutką buźkę   :cool:

----------

> Laski wklejcie jakąś ładniutką buźkę


Taka może byc?  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Verka*, włosy rozjaśniłaś  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------

> *Verka*, włosy rozjaśniłaś


To od słońca  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Laski wklejcie jakąś ładniutką buźkę


Jak nam dasz swoje to wkleimy.   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Verka*, włosy rozjaśniłaś  
> 
> 
> To od słońca


wiadomo, lato w tym roku dokucza.   :Wink2:  
p.s. verunia Ty pikniejsza jestes od tej laluni////

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


właśnie  :smile:  tak w ogóle, to dawno nie widziałam *Veruni* zdjęć...  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> ...


_Dementi_!!!  :Evil:  
Żadnych kieszeni nie mam zaszytych a w kieszeniach mam węża  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


Przyłączam się do apelu kropeczki
Verka,Verka ... Verka   :Lol:  


Zelijka 
a ja to byłem ... z pińcet razy już   :Wink2:

----------

ja też juz byłam z pincet razy.
Może  niech jakieś nowe laski i nowe ciacha się pokazują  :Lol:  
Ogromnie jestem ciekawa jak wygląda np *Zeljka, rrmi, wartownik*

----------


## kaśka maciej

> ja też juz byłam z pincet razy.
> Może  niech jakieś nowe laski i nowe ciacha się pokazują  
> Ogromnie jestem ciekawa jak wygląda np *Zeljka, rrmi, wartownik*


*popieram, popieram *

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał verunia
> 
> ja też juz byłam z pincet razy.
> Może  niech jakieś nowe laski i nowe ciacha się pokazują  
> Ogromnie jestem ciekawa jak wygląda np *Zeljka, rrmi, wartownik* 
> 
> 
> *popieram, popieram *


kasieńko.. jak tam postępy z samowyzwalaczem?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

zdjęcia zelijki mozna znalezc w relacjach z zeszłorocznego spotkania forumowego..hmmm a moze w tym z przed dwóch lat?
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


*maksiu*, umówmy się tak: już bardzo niedługo jadę nad morze więc wkleję może jakieś wakacyjne zdjęcie, co???
bo na razie to z betonem walczę  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


a w którą stronę nad to morze jedziesz?  bo koło mnie tez mozna jechać nad morze  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

czekam cierpliwe na wakacjyno-morskie zdjęcie(a)
a z betonem nie ma co walczyc... beton jaki jest każdy widzi  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> a w którą stronę nad to morze jedziesz?  bo koło mnie tez mozna jechać nad morze   
> 
> czekam cierpliwe na wakacjyno-morskie zdjęcie(a)
> a z betonem nie ma co walczyc... beton jaki jest każdy widzi   
> pozdrawiam
> m.


a w którą stronę ewentualnie miałabym jechać??  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
jedziemy na Słupsk

----------


## rrmi

> ja też juz byłam z pincet razy.
> Może  niech jakieś nowe laski i nowe ciacha się pokazują  
> Ogromnie jestem ciekawa jak wygląda np *Zeljka, rrmi, wartownik*


Ja to sie boje , ze mnie ktos zauroczy  :big grin:   :big grin:  
*Zeljka* tu byla , a ja mialam przyjemnosc na zywo .
Laska z Niej fajna jest  :big tongue:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał verunia
> 
> ja też juz byłam z pincet razy.
> Może  niech jakieś nowe laski i nowe ciacha się pokazują  
> Ogromnie jestem ciekawa jak wygląda np *Zeljka, rrmi, wartownik* 
> 
> 
> Ja to sie boje , ze mnie ktos zauroczy   
> *Zeljka* tu byla , a ja mialam przyjemnosc na zywo .
> Laska z Niej fajna jest


*rrmi*, nie ściemniaj
zapodawaj fotę  :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

Ty sie *Kasia*  uspokoj , 
nie mam akurat czerwonej wstazki , 
wiec nie moge sie sfotografowac   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ty sie *Kasia*  uspokoj , 
> nie mam akurat czerwonej wstazki , 
> wiec nie moge sie sfotografowac


no i masz  :Confused:  
pożyczę ci, chesz??  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

Dobra powiem Ci w tajemnicy , ze bylam kilka dni temu u fryzjera 
i mam na glowie cos na ksztalt garnka ,wiec pytam :
Po co mam straszyc ludzi?  :big grin:   :Lol:  
Konczmy wiec temat  :cool:  

Tak na powaznie juz sie kiedys wklejalam .
Byl taki fajny wewatek o zdradzie i tam sie dzialy nocami cuda dziwy , 
to byly fajne czasy  :big grin:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Dobra powiem Ci w tajemnicy , ze bylam kilka dni temu u fryzjera 
> i mam na glowie cos na ksztalt garnka ,wiec pytam :
> Po co mam straszyc ludzi?   
> Konczmy wiec temat  
> 
> Tak na powaznie juz sie kiedys wklejalam .
> Byl taki fajny wewatek o zdradzie i tam sie dzialy nocami cuda dziwy , 
> to byly fajne czasy


nawet selimm tam się pokazał   :cool:   :cool:  
Ale Ciebie rrmi nie widziałam
wyślij mi na priva , plisssss   :Roll:   :big grin:  na pewno cos tym garnkiem na głowie da sie zrobic   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> Ty sie *Kasia*  uspokoj , 
> nie mam akurat czerwonej wstazki , 
> wiec nie moge sie sfotografowac  
> 
> 
> no i masz  
> pożyczę ci, chesz??


Kasiu Ty też myślisz ,że wstążka pomaga?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Gdyby chciała to by wkleiła  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rrmi
> 
> ...


*NS*, ja jestem blond, ale farbowana  :Wink2:  
a wstążek to nawet własnym dzieciom nie wiązałam  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...


jasna sprawa   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> jasna sprawa


jak blond to tylko jasna  :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
PS. a gdzie ty byłeś jak cię nie było????  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> jasna sprawa   
> 
> 
> jak blond to tylko jasna     
> PS. a gdzie ty byłeś jak cię nie było????


choć Ty jedna pamietasz o mnie  :oops:  ,to miłe.Mały urlopik na jeziorkiem.

pzdr.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


no ba, martwiłam się   :oops:   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

Hej
chcialam sie pochwalić że już nie mam grzywki   :Wink2:  
ani garnka na  głowie (ukłony dla *rrmi*  :Wink2:  

[ nie ma fotek bo ns mnie wkurzył ]  :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

ale powiedz mi kobieto, why ty płaczesz?????????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:  

a zdjęcia są piękne, 

z samowyzwalacza????????????  :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

Kurna *Zielona* , no ja ten tego  :Roll:   , 
na zywo ladniejsza jestes
Ale juz Ci mowilam  :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

> Kurna *Zielona* , no ja ten tego   , 
> na zywo ladniejsza jestes
> Ale juz Ci mowilam


*rrmi* - nagrałam cie wtedy  :Lol:   i sobie co dziennie mniej wiecej 10 x puszczam  ten tekst   :Wink2:  
kusi mnie zeby sie rozjasnic ciut - no ale nie wiem

*
kaska maciej* - aha   :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

> *rrmi* - nagrałam cie wtedy   i sobie co dziennie mniej wiecej 10 x puszczam  ten tekst


pocaluj mnie w nos , powaznie?  :ohmy:   :Lol:  

Rozjasnj , bedziesz fajniewygladala  :big grin:  

Ja juz sie jakos przyzwyczailam do garnka,
 ale co sie musze upindrzyc jak w ludzi ide to tylko ja wiem  :Roll:

----------


## Żelka

*Zielonooka* ale Tobie wlosy szybko rosna!   :ohmy:   To juz takie dlugie masz?! Mi by to zajelo z dwa lata...   :Roll:  
Ta pierwsza fotka, przecudna.... Aj, jak to pieknie byc mlodym i mlodo byc pieknym....   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Hej
> chcialam sie pochwalić że już nie mam grzywki   
> ani garnka na  głowie (ukłony dla *rrmi*  ) ale postraszyć zawsze mogę 
> 
> 
> długośc kłaków jak na fotce ... czekam az urosną!


piękna kobieta
piękne, klimatyczne foty
super  :Wink2:  

*Zielona*, pewnie, że rozjaśniaj, jak Ci się nie spodoba, to zawsze możesz przyciemnić. Tylko już potem nie rozjaśniaj ponownie, bo mogą odpaść  :big grin:  .....chociaż ja tak zrobiłam i żyję
ale co się namęczę z maskami i odżywkami to moje  :Roll:

----------


## zielonooka

*Zelijka* - sa  akurat do ramion - moze na tej fotce przez takie pochylenie glowy wydaja sie dluzsze  (ale tak - szybko mi rosna ) inna rzecz ze ponad pol roku minelo o ile sobie przypomne

*kulka* - ja bym rozjasnila ale wlasnie przez fakt szybkiego rosniecia i to ze naturalne mam nawet ciemniejsze niz widoczne - musialabym sie ciapciac to farba min co 2 tyg (odrosty)

----------


## Żelka

*Zielonooka*, to bylo wczoraj i to takie krotkie, calkowicie a teraz taka szopa i do ramion!!!!   :big grin:  Zdradz co Ty jes, ze tak Ci to idzie..., no bo, cos musi byc z odzywiania..,   :Roll:  czy to moze szczescie??   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Aha, no i kto Ci zawsze takie piekne fotki robi? cudowne po prostu, az zal patrzec....   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

> *kulka* - ja bym rozjasnila ale wlasnie przez fakt szybkiego rosniecia i to ze naturalne mam nawet ciemniejsze niz widoczne - musialabym sie ciapciac to farba min co 2 tyg (odrosty)


jeśli zrobisz delikatny blejaż, ale taki słoneczny, nie jak zebra w czarno-białe pasy  :big grin:  , to wystarczy co 4 tyg.

----------


## jea

> *Zielonooka*, to bylo wczoraj i to takie krotkie, calkowicie a teraz taka szopa i do ramion!!!!   Zdradz co Ty jes, ze tak Ci to idzie..., no bo, cos musi byc z odzywiania..,   czy to moze szczescie??    
> Aha, no i *kto Ci zawsze takie piekne fotki robi?* cudowne po prostu, az zal patrzec....


Sam...robi, znaczy sie wyzwalacz czy siakoś taki  :Roll:  

*Zielona*, noooo!!!!  :ohmy:

----------


## Żelka

I tam, do wyzwalacza sie baba tak nie usmiecha..,  :Roll:   patrz Ty Kjuik na te oczy! Czy to sie oczenta tak swieca na jakis tam wyzwalacz....   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

No ja jej tych fotek nie trzaskałem  :cool:   :Lol:  
ale ten Sam...Wyzwalacz, to z królikowatych chiba  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Tez mysle, ze to ten Sam.   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Już rozpracowałam tego Sama  :cool:  co to u mnie w aparacie siedzi  :big grin:  
tylko *Zieloniej* to tak siakoś ładniej te zdjęcia robi  :Roll:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Zielonooka*, to bylo wczoraj i to takie krotkie, calkowicie a teraz taka szopa i do ramion!!!!   Zdradz co Ty jes, ze tak Ci to idzie..., no bo, cos musi byc z odzywiania..,   czy to moze szczescie??    
> Aha, no i kto Ci zawsze takie piekne fotki robi? cudowne po prostu, az zal patrzec....


Zeljka masz racje (jak zwykle).To jet niemożliwe....z *ludzika lego*(chyba sie nie obrazi zielonooka) znowu takie cudo ...  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .Chcesz ,żeby mnie znowu serducho bolało...mało wycierpiałem???  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
*Żmijko* powiedz ,że to zdjęcia z dawien dawna?  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> ja też juz byłam z pincet razy.
> Może  niech jakieś nowe laski i nowe ciacha się pokazują  
> Ogromnie jestem ciekawa jak wygląda np *Zeljka, rrmi, wartownik*


O to,to,to...
też się ostatnio zastanawiałem nad Wartownikiem, ale jak Go znam to walnie Nam tu jakiś fotomontaż  :Wink2:  
Dodałbym do listy jeszcze Selima, ale Jego to się chyba nie da namówić  :cry:

----------


## zielonooka

> To jest niemożliwe.... (...) powiedz ,że to zdjęcia z dawien dawna?


Pierwsze i ostatnie ostrzeżenie -przypominam uprzejmie koledze,  że  za niewiarę  w prawdziwosc moich słów i sugestie że "coś" jest niemozliwe - grozi dozywotni *ban** personalny*   :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

Nie strasz, nie strasz!!! Oj,oj!!!   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

> Nie strasz, nie strasz!!! Oj,oj!!!


czemu nie?
ja lubie go straszyć   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> To jest niemożliwe.... (...) powiedz ,że to zdjęcia z dawien dawna?  
> 
> 
> Pierwsze i ostatnie ostrzeżenie -przypominam uprzejmie koledze,  że  za niewiarę  w prawdziwosc moich słów i sugestie że "coś" jest niemozliwe - grozi dozywotni *ban** personalny*


Mów co chcesz i tak Ci nie wierze.A _banik personalny_ może być bo to i tak juz nie od tej samej *zielonookiej*.  :Roll:   :Roll:   :sad:  



> .Nie ma lepszego sposobu pobudzania dobroci w ludziach, niż traktowanie ich tak, jakby już byli dobrymi. Radbruch Gustaw

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie strasz, nie strasz!!! Oj,oj!!!


*Duchu* nie masz wrażenia ,że czasami to nie jest ta osoba za ,którą sie podaje?

pzdr.

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Nie strasz, nie strasz!!! Oj,oj!!!  
> 
> 
> *Duchu* nie masz wrażenia ,że czasami to nie jest ta osoba za ,którą sie podaje?
> 
> pzdr.


Caly czas mam takie wrazenie, bo co "przyjdzie" to piekniejsza!!!   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Nie strasz, nie strasz!!! Oj,oj!!!  
> 
> 
> *Duchu* nie masz wrażenia ,że czasami to nie jest ta osoba za ,którą sie podaje?
> 
> pzdr.


Drogi *ns*- schizofrenie paraoidalna i weszenie spiskowej teori dziejów   to sie leczy - owszem - ale moze nie na forum  :smile: 
Co do* prawdziwosci* mojej skromnej osoby - tak sie składa ze na forum jest pare osob     ktore znaja mnie  "prywatnie" (a niektóre - łacznie z Redakcja Muratora równiez od  strony "zawodowej"  ) i *nie  tylko wirtualnie* ale i w realnym swiecie  :smile:  [ czego o twojej osobie powiedziec nie mozna - slynne "przyjade/nie przyjade na zlot "   :Lol:  ]
 I jakos nie maja problemu ze stwierdzeniem ze ja to ja - a juz na pewno nie jak wyglądam   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Ty masz taki problem - no cóz - jakos specjalnie mnie to ani ziebi ani grzeje.
Mam natomiast ogromna nadzieje ze sie wreszcie ode mnie - elegancko mówiac -_ odchromolisz_ .   :big grin:  
W kazdym razie - nie zależnie czy ty sie masz zamiar uszanowac  mojego prywatnego bana -  z mojej strony jest to  absolutnie ostatnie zdanie skierowane do Twojej osoby.  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


Po co sie tak unosisz  :Roll:  Nie chciałem Cie obrażać tak jak Ty to niniejszym uczyniłaś.[quote]



> Od żartu krok tylko do waśni i gniewu. Horacy


......czego nie zrozumiałaś....




> elegancko mówiac -_ odchromolisz_ .



bardzo szybko booooo:




> Od kwiatu żąda się zapachu, od człowieka uprzejmości.


.

serdecznie Cie żegnam *żmijko*.

p.s  


> .......czego o twojej osobie powiedziec nie mozna - slynne "przyjade/nie przyjade na zlot "...


A to to nie wiem po co?  :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

*Zielona*, powiedzieć, nie powiedzieć....powiedzieć, nie powiedzieć, powiedzieć:
"a nie mówiłam"  :big grin:   :Wink2: 

szkoda, że usunęłaś fotki  :Roll:  
piękne były

----------


## maksiu

> *Zielona*, powiedzieć, nie powiedzieć....powiedzieć, nie powiedzieć, powiedzieć:
> "a nie mówiłam"  
> 
> szkoda, że usunęłaś fotki  
> piękne były


mogę tylko podpisać się pod wypowiedzią Kuleczki.. szkoda.. bo naprawdę fotki były śliczne. 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## selimm

> Co do* prawdziwosci* mojej skromnej osoby - tak sie składa ze na forum jest pare osob     ktore znaja mnie  "prywatnie" (a niektóre - łacznie z Redakcja Muratora równiez od  strony "zawodowej"


ja,to sypialniowo ją znam 
wszystko fajnie ,ale drapać paskuda za bardzo nie chce   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Co do* prawdziwosci* mojej skromnej osoby - tak sie składa ze na forum jest pare osob     ktore znaja mnie  "prywatnie" (a niektóre - łacznie z Redakcja Muratora równiez od  strony "zawodowej"
> 
> 
> ja,to sypialniowo ją znam 
> wszystko fajnie ,ale drapać paskuda za bardzo nie chce


  :ohmy:  *selek*, ładne rzeczy  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Co do* prawdziwosci* mojej skromnej osoby - tak sie składa ze na forum jest pare osob     ktore znaja mnie  "prywatnie" (a niektóre - łacznie z Redakcja Muratora równiez od  strony "zawodowej"
> 
> 
> ja,to sypialniowo ją znam 
> wszystko fajnie ,ale drapać paskuda za bardzo nie chce


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

pamiętaj...


> Kobieta zawsze dopnie swego.

----------


## selimm

> *selek*, ładne rzeczy


w ryja dawno -nie dostałem   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*Oj, Zielonooka, Zielonooka!!!!*  I cus Ty kobito tutaj mądrego narobiła.   :Lol:  Nakrzyczałaś na *ns –a* biednego, który Cię uwielbia (wszyscy wiedza, wiec mogę powiedzieć   :Wink2:  ) ... No i niby za co, za to, ze wątpi w Twoja prawdziwość...   :Roll:  
Kobito, ja Cię widziałam na żywo (na spotkaniu Muratora) i tez w to wątpię cały czas...   :Lol:  No bo jak można uwierzyć, ze takie piękno jest prawdziwe?   :big grin:  Jak można zobaczyć ten kolor oczu i potem żyć z tym jakby to było normalne...   :Wink2:  
Ty się jeno tu nam nie złość, a się pojednaj z *ns-em*.., bo złość urodzie szkodzi a i *ns* będzie tera nieszczęśliwy chodził .., a nie o to chodzi...   :Roll:   Posłuchaj Ty mnie ten jeden raz..,  :Wink2:   no bo, nóź widelec, może tym razem mam racje...   :Lol:  
Nie gniewajta się, nie gniewajta.., piknosci Ty nasza...   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> ja,to sypialniowo ją znam 
> wszystko fajnie ,ale drapać paskuda za bardzo nie chce


Selimm!!! chciałam cie w piętę drapac to mówiłeś że masz gilgotki   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
daj mi drugą szansę !!!!  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

*kulka* - nie badz zazdrosna   :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

> ja,to sypialniowo ją znam 
> wszystko fajnie ,ale drapać paskuda za bardzo nie chce


erotoman -gawedziarz  :Roll:

----------


## zielonooka

*Zelijko*  - cala sytuacja ktora TY znasz jest tylko "czubkiem góry lodowej" i naprawde gdyby to byl 1 głupi wpis to by mnie nie zdenerwowal.
Wiec - z cala sympata do Ciebie - apele pozostaja plonne  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

I proponuje zakonczyc temat  :smile: 
A koleżanka *kuleczka* jest proszona o przywrocenie watkowi "gęby" jego dawna formę - poprzez wklejenie swojej fotki   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Zielonooka, dla mnie nie ma sprawy.   :big tongue:  
A Kulka masz racje, moze wkleic swoja gebusie, albo nogi, bo tez ladne ma.   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> P 
> A Kulka masz racje, moze wkleic swoja gebusie, albo* nogi*, bo tez ladne ma.


Ok ...ale znów będe zazdrosna   :sad:   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> P 
> A Kulka masz racje, moze wkleic swoja gebusie, albo* nogi*, bo tez ladne ma.  
> 
> 
> Ok ...ale znów będe zazdrosna


  :big grin:  sprawiedliwość być musi  :Wink2:  
myślisz, że co, że ja Twojego _tet a te_ z *Selimmem* to nie ten tego  :Roll:  
no  :cool:  

j
Jeśli zaś o wierzchołek idzie, to wierz mi *Zeljko*, zaznałam ja też tego czubka (góry lodowej_ ofkors_)   :Lol:

----------


## guścik

*Kocham nogi*, oczywiscie te ladne.  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

Na czubkach i gorach lodowych to ja sie nie znam, ale nogi Kulki widzialam i wiem co mowie.... Nie moglam spac przez trzy dni z zazdrosci....   :Lol:

----------


## guścik

> Na czubkach i gorach lodowych to ja sie nie znam, ale nogi Kulki widzialam i wiem co mowie.... Nie moglam spac przez trzy dni z zazdrosci....


Mnie trzyma do dzisiaj.  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam i caluje stopy.  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

*Zeljko*, od dziś obiecuję, że nie skalam już tego forum swoimi nogami  :big grin:  
poza tym, Ty mnie lepiej nie denerwuj, bo ja widziałam Twoje nóżki na takiej ładnej fotce i co jak co, ale nogi to masz naprawdę do samej ziemi  :cool:  

*Q*, my też Cię całujemy z Zeljką, mozemy nawet poudawać czarnowłose Japonki, chcesz?  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## guścik

> *Zeljko*, od dziś obiecuję, że nie skalam już tego forum swoimi nogami  
> poza tym, Ty mnie lepiej nie denerwuj, bo ja widziałam Twoje nóżki na takiej ładnej fotce i co jak co, ale nogi to masz naprawdę do samej ziemi  
> 
> *Q*, my też Cię całujemy z Zeljką, mozemy nawet poudawać czarnowłose Japonki, chcesz?


pewnieeeeeeee!!!!!!!   :cool: 

PS a czy trzeba je troche porozbijac?   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *Zeljko*, od dziś obiecuję, że nie skalam już tego forum swoimi nogami  
> poza tym, Ty mnie lepiej nie denerwuj, bo ja widziałam Twoje nóżki na takiej ładnej fotce i co jak co, ale nogi to masz naprawdę do samej ziemi  
> 
> *Q*, my też Cię całujemy z Zeljką, mozemy nawet poudawać czarnowłose Japonki, chcesz?  
> 
> 
> pewnieeeeeeee!!!!!!!  
> ...


  :Lol:  pewnie, jeśli już tak pytasz bez pardonu
możemy się porozbijać............jakąś fajną furą  :big grin:

----------


## guścik

> Napisał guścik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


*Wchodze w to*.   :cool:

----------


## rrmi

Szerokiej drogi

Gusick pamietaj o filmie  :cool:  
My mamy jeden Twoj , biedny do Polski na wycieczke przyjchal

----------


## guścik

> Szerokiej drogi
> 
> Gusick pamietaj o filmie  
> My mamy jeden Twoj , biedny do Polski na wycieczke przyjchal


OK.

PS Ten w moro to _niktspecjalny_, jak na ryby jedzie.  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

No tak... jak zwykle ominęły mnie najciekawsze rzeczy  :sad:  

*Zielonooka* może wrzucisz raz jeszcze fotki?  :smile:  Ja nie wiem jak wyglądasz  :sad:  

*Kulka* a Ty nogi  :smile:

----------


## jabko

A kto cycki ??  .......... yyy ... znaczy ten ... gębę   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

*jabko*, dla Ciebie specjalnie cycki  :cool:  
kurze  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Kulka* padnę   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:  
Niesamowita jestes   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*kropeczka*, no ba.......ma się te zalety  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *kropeczka*, no ba.......ma się te zalety


*kuleczka*, jeszcze nogido tych cycków zapodaj  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
żeby komplet był  :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

...

----------


## zielonooka

> PROTESTUJĘ!    
> kura nie ma cycków!
> kura jest ptakiem!
> kury się nie ssie!


kura ma *kuper*
czy to znaczy ze kurę sie kupczy????  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## guścik

> PROTESTUJĘ!    
> kura nie ma cycków!
> kura jest ptakiem!
> kury się nie ssie!


Jest jeszcze jeden wolny.  :big tongue:

----------


## brzydlak

'''

----------


## Olkalybowa

Rozjaśniłam sobie troszkę i potwierdzam zdziwienie veruni  :big grin:  .

----------


## Olkalybowa

Czy ktoś sie wreszcie zlituje i poda mi to piwo?  :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Czy ktoś sie wreszcie zlituje i poda mi to piwo?


Widzę,że wiesz co dobre.
Nie ma to jak Specjal  :Wink2:

----------


## brzydlak

'''

----------


## świercz

:cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to moge byc ja, chociaz pewnosci nie mam :/


Bardzo ładna buzia.Te "spontaniczne" fotki sa bardzo ładne.

----------


## świercz

to ja

----------


## niktspecjalny

Przystojny gościu z tego *świercza*.Podobny jesteś do Halskiego.   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Przystojny gościu z tego *świercza*.Podobny jesteś do Halskiego.


E tam. Witaj Brado-George-Michaelu  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Przystojny gościu z tego *świercza*.Podobny jesteś do Halskiego.   
> 
> 
> E tam. Witaj Brado-George-Michaelu


E tam.Słońce zaraz Michael.  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *brzydlak* wychodzi na to że tamto kiedyś tam, w avaracie to tez byłas ty...  nie bede komentować bo małża może to kiedyś przeczytać.......  
> 
> no i jak *brzydlak* to i ja



no własnym oczom nie wierzę  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
w końcu  :big grin:  

a zdjęcie, fiu fiu, ładne  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

istny Brad Pitt  :big tongue:

----------


## Sloneczko

> E tam.Słońce zaraz Michael.


Nosz z wyglądu, bo synka ma i to dorodnego  :smile:

----------


## świercz

no może w przyszłości to i bedzie z niego drugi b.pit   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *brzydlak* wychodzi na to że tamto kiedyś tam, w avaracie to tez byłas ty...  nie bede komentować bo małża może to kiedyś przeczytać.......  
> 
> no i jak *brzydlak* to i ja


WOW, WOW, WOW !!!   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

*świercz* ale z Ciebie przystojny gość! Normalnie mnie zatkało   :ohmy:  
Zgadzam się z  Olkalybowa... Brad Pitt  :smile:  
Może dasz jeszcze jakieś fotki.... ?  :smile:

----------

> Napisał świercz
> 
> *brzydlak* wychodzi na to że tamto kiedyś tam, w avaracie to tez byłas ty...  nie bede komentować bo małża może to kiedyś przeczytać.......  
> 
> no i jak *brzydlak* to i ja 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, WOW, WOW !!!      
> ...


Wow, koniecznie. Moze jakies na plazy  :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:  
Brad Pitt to moj ulubiony aktor  :big grin:

----------


## świercz

dajcie spokój....  :oops:  do tego te porówania...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
wybrałem najlepsze zdjęcie, reszta to płacz i zgrzytanie zębami  :Lol:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## rrmi

hmm 
i do tego skromny  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> wybrałem najlepsze zdjęcie, reszta to płacz i zgrzytanie zębami


No patrzcie, a takiego fajnego synka ma...  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dajcie spokój....  do tego te porówania...    
> wybrałem najlepsze zdjęcie, reszta to płacz i zgrzytanie zębami


Jak sie obudzi *Q* ciekawe co powie jak zobaczy *świercza* ?Brad Pitt,George-Michael,Halski.Same zajefajne porównania.Ładny dzieciak.
A *Q* tylko łódki i cerwone nogi  :Lol:   :Wink2:  ciapy i ryby.Szkoda ,że *Q* jest sam na świecie,szkoda.  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam skromnego   :Wink2:  
*świercza*

----------


## zaba_gonia

> *brzydlak* wychodzi na to że tamto kiedyś tam, w avaracie to tez byłas ty...  nie bede komentować bo małża może to kiedyś przeczytać.......  
> 
> no i jak *brzydlak* to i ja


A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
tralalala   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*A Wam nie* !!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Brad Pitt? nie może być?  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> istny Brad Pitt


E tam, Bradus mu do piet nie dorasta...   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...    
> tralalala     
> *A Wam nie* !!!!!


Jajcara!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Zebym wiedziala, to bym dziennika nie likwidowala, a jej, jej....   :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...    
> tralalala     
> *A Wam nie* !!!!!    
> 
> 
> Jajcara!     
> Zebym wiedziala, to bym dziennika nie likwidowala, a jej, jej....


masz duchu bóla....ale ja to rozumie  :Lol:  .Wiesz co!w stopce możesz znowu miec dziennnnniiiikkk  :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

*ns* a Halski to kto... bo ja seriali nie oglądam  :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *ns* a Halski to kto... bo ja seriali nie oglądam


 
EKSTRADYCJA-
Serial sensacyjny, Polska 1996 Reżyseria: Jerzy Wójcik, Występują: Marek Kondrat, itd.  :Wink2: *komisarz Olgierd Halski*

----------


## Olkalybowa

> A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...    
> tralalala     
> *A Wam nie* !!!!!


a ja mam do NIEGO bliżej  :big tongue:

----------


## arcobaleno

> *brzydlak* wychodzi na to że tamto kiedyś tam, w avaracie to tez byłas ty...  nie bede komentować bo małża może to kiedyś przeczytać.......  
> 
> no i jak *brzydlak* to i ja



Powiem tylko jedno....  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

Przyznaję że obiektywnie bardzo przystojny Facet z forumowego *świercza*  :Wink2:  
Ale ja najbardziej zwracam uwage na oczy (zwlacza u Mezczyzn  :Wink2:  *) - wiec okulary przeciwesloneczne - "dyskwalifikacja"   :Wink2:   :Lol:  






* no i głos i dłonie jeszcze : )

----------


## zielonooka

*Acro* - nie szalej  :Wink2:   - widziałam Twojego męża na fotkach  :smile:  wiec powinnas byc uodporniona na przystojnych facetów  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

A ja najbardziej zwracam uwage na okulary,włosy,buty itp.  :Lol:   :Wink2:  bo tak mi podpowiedział kol.*Q*.(we wąciu o sznujących się kobietach i meżczyznach)
*świerczu* zdejmij brylki niech niedowiarki zobaczą ,że nie masz zezika  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Przyznaję że obiektywnie bardzo przystojny Facet z forumowego *świercza*  
> Ale ja najbardziej zwracam uwage na oczy (zwlacza u Mezczyzn  *) - wiec okulary przeciwesloneczne - "dyskwalifikacja"   
> * no i głos i dłonie jeszcze : )


dlonie ma piekne, co chcesz, widac..., a oki.., faktycznie.., moze pokaze....   :Wink2:  
*arcobaleno* dawaj tu swojego faceta.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> *Acro* - nie szalej   - widziałam Twojego męża na fotkach  wiec powinnas byc uodporniona na przystojnych facetów


*Zielona* - ja bardzo lubię przystojnych facetów  :cool:  
A kolega Świercz jest w męża typie  :Wink2:  Tzn w moim  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

No to wkleję - świeżutkie - tylko jakość słaba, bo z telefonu - Moje Skarby  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Od dzisiaj nie wklejam żadnych swoich fotek.  :cry:  .Młodzież taka fajowa  :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  Same "the bestciaki".

----------


## Żelka

*Jabko* Ty tak nie gdybaj. Nie gdybaj....   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> *Jabko* Ty tak nie gdybaj. Nie gdybaj....


Wiesz Zelijka jak to mówią "Żeby życie miało smaczek raz brzydlaczek raz świrczaczek"   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...    
> tralalala     
> *A Wam nie* !!!!!


Szczęściara  :smile:   :smile:  Do mnie nawet pewnie nie zajrzał...  :sad:   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

*jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> Jak sie obudzi *Q* ciekawe co powie jak zobaczy *świercza* ?Brad Pitt,George-Michael,Halski.Same zajefajne porównania.Ładny dzieciak.
> A *Q* tylko łódki i cerwone nogi   ciapy i ryby.Szkoda ,że *Q* jest sam na świecie,szkoda.    
> 
> pozdrawiam skromnego   
> *świercza*
> 
> ...


ty to nawet kolby juz nie masz .Jestes sam ,,,samiutki ze swoimi ,,,rybamy,statkamy,butamy,leksusamy,przepisamy,kos  metykamy,itd-dalamy.  :Roll:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:  
*Q* daj na luzik i tak nic juz nie pokazesz.... .....młodzież górą...  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------

> *jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę   
> 
> Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś


A ty kropka swojego męza wklej. Pamietam go ze zlotu - ale przystojniak z niego  :cool:  Baby tu będą piszczały  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> *jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę   
> 
> Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś


Twe życzenie o śliczna pani jest dla mnie rozkazem   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jeszcze jeden.....  :Roll:   :Wink2:  ?

----------


## jabko

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę   
> 
> Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś 
> 
> 
> A ty kropka swojego męza wklej. Pamietam go ze zlotu - ale przystojniak z niego  Baby tu będą piszczały


Jak to verka pamiętasz ze zlotu ??
Chcesz powiedzieć że oprócz mnie pamiętasz/myślisz też o innych ?
ZDRADA   :Evil:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę   
> 
> Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś 
> 
> 
> Twe życzenie o śliczna pani jest dla mnie rozkazem



jabko ty wędkujesz?  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę   
> 
> Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś 
> 
> 
> Twe życzenie o śliczna pani jest dla mnie rozkazem


a ty ten z przodu czy z tyłu?
 :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Ty lepiej nie zaczynaj , bo jak ja ci zacznę wypominac te wszystkie kropki kulki ,baleny i inne , to się nie pozbierasz  :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> a ty ten z przodu czy z tyłu?


Ten pierwszy od obiektywu.
Na rufie siedze   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Ty lepiej nie zaczynaj , bo jak ja ci zacznę wypominac te wszystkie kropki kulki ,baleny i inne , to się nie pozbierasz


kotku nie bądź zaborcza   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

*jabko* zaszalałeś, muszę przyznać   :Lol:   :cool:   dawaj foto całej postawy  :smile:

----------


## jabko

> *jabko* zaszalałeś, muszę przyznać     dawaj foto całej postawy


przecie wędkę widać   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *jabko* zaszalałeś, muszę przyznać     dawaj foto całej postawy 
> 
> 
> przecie wędkę widać


wolałabym... ogonek...   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *jabko* jak już tu wpadłeś to_ zapodaj_ jakąś fotkę   
> 
> Dawno nic nie pokazywałeś 
> 
> 
> A ty kropka swojego męza wklej. Pamietam go ze zlotu - ale przystojniak z niego  Baby tu będą piszczały


Mój przystojniak nie lubi pozować do zdjęć  :smile:  Zdjęcie przed dietą...  :smile:

----------


## jabko

> Mój przystojniak nie lubi pozować do zdjęć  Zdjęcie przed dietą...


O holera !
Don Kropeczkone.
A gdzie pierscień   :Roll:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

uhuhuh uhuh ale się ludziska rozpisali, nawet na mom anatonię wszedli (ręce, buty, nogi i gały), ale dzięki za pochlebne uwagi!! to naprawde miłe  :oops:  . jak mówiłem reszta to pożal się boże.... naprawde...  :big tongue:  

a jak ktoś chce oczka ujzzzzeć me  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  (leje..) to wystarczy kilknąć na WWW pod opisem  :Wink2:  ale tam jest tylko ich namiastka  :wink:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

ps. 
*arcobaleno* małż faktycznie taki świerczowaty  :wink: 
*jabko* ...zastanimy lepiej na swoim   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  jak to śpiewał BIG CYC - "...facet to świnia"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*kropeczka27 Miss Foto 2007* jakże bym nie zjarzał.... do Miss!! musowo!!!

----------


## kropeczka27

> ....a *brzydlak* nawet na mnie nie spojrzała


Coż...będzie dla nas więcej do patrzenia  :smile:   :smile:  A jest na co patrzeć... te oczy.... równie superfajne, jak reszta....  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## brzydlak

'''

----------


## Marzin

> to moge byc ja, chociaz pewnosci nie mam :/


My tam sobie w grupie bla, bla, bla. 
A tutaj.... 
.....normalnie...
......ajajajaj
*brzydlaku*  



Że ja tu wcześniej nie trafiłem.... włączam wsteczny i jadę wszystkie strony po kolei.

----------


## arcobaleno

*jabko* - aleś się pokazał  :Roll:  z daleka... nie liczy sie - dawaj jeszcze raz  :Wink2:  
*
Kropka* - przeciwnieństwa się przyciągają  :cool:  Ty jasna, on ciemny...u mnie to samo tylko odwrotnie  :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

:cool:

----------


## brzydlak

'''

----------


## jabko

> * świerczu*- myslalam ze chciales cos konkretnego    widziec to ja Cie juz dawno widzialam na Tw stronce


Może chciał dokładniej oblukać plamki na spodniach moro   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

kto to jest ten moro   :cool:

----------


## malmuc

> [A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...    
> tralalala     
> *A Wam nie* !!!!!


i mnie się wpisał   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*świerczu* jak one mogą Cie do tego mamlasa, kurdupla Brada porównywać   :Wink2:  
*świercz* jest podobny do ..........  :Roll:  
*świercza*  :big grin:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> [A ON mi sie wpisał w komentarzach...    
> tralalala     
> *A Wam nie* !!!!!    
> 
> 
> i mnie się wpisał     
> *świerczu* jak one mogą Cie do tego mamlasa, kurdupla Brada porównywać   
> ...


no właśnie!  do siebie. może i Bratt to i kurdupel ale gdzie mi do niego... nawet ironicznie   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Świerczu* - to dawaj jakieś inne zdjecie - ocenimy  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## Marzin

> *Świerczu* - to dawaj jakieś inne zdjecie - ocenimy


Świerczu, tylko się nie pomyl, i jakiegoś Banderasa teraz nie wstaw!   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> *Świerczu* - to dawaj jakieś inne zdjecie - ocenimy  
> 
> 
> Świerczu, tylko się nie pomyl, i jakiegoś Banderasa teraz nie wstaw!


To może zonkę wklej   :cool:

----------


## świercz

> Napisał Marzin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


yyyy..... a babcie, ciocie i wujka i ich psa??   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Marzin

> yyyy..... a babcie, ciocie i wujka i ich psa??


Ty tu świerczu się nie migaj, była mowa o żonce.   :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

*świercz* najpierw swoje foto dawaj, a potem żonki  :smile:   :smile: 

Nie daj się prosić no....  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Marzin

*Świerczu*, kobitki ciebie teraz zamęczą.

A skoro mowa o "gębach" to chciałem przedstawić parę z grupy wielkopolskiej.

Są tutaj

...ale świercz nas swoją obecnością nie zaszczycił, choć zapowiedzi były szumne!

----------


## świercz

> *Świerczu*, kobitki ciebie teraz zamęczą.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

no i żeby nie żałowały...  :Roll:  jak znowu kiedyś coś wkleje...  :Wink2:  




> ..ale świercz nas swoją obecnością nie zaszczycił, choć zapowiedzi były szumne!


sorka.... już pisałem... miałem wtedy kulminacje przeprowadzki... przedłużyła się - chyba nie byłem świadom ile tego wszystkiego jest do przewiezienia...  :Roll:

----------


## editta

że też spóźniłam się na odsłonięcie *świercza*,  normalnie jak najlepsze _kfiatki_ _we wątku hamerykańskim_  :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Marzin w odnośniku do linku zjadło h

----------


## arcobaleno

> Marzin w odnośniku do linku zjadło h


no właśnie...i nikogo tam nie ma  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

wyręczę *Marzina* to taka rekompensata za to że mnie nie było   :Wink2:   :big tongue:   :Lol:  

są  tu!

----------


## Marzin

> wyręczę *Marzina* to taka rekompensata za to że mnie nie było     
> 
> są  tu!


Dzięki! Właśnie miałem to poprawić!

----------


## Marzin

*editta* - w Twoim avatraku jest Henry Rollins? Trochę jakby podobny...   :Roll:

----------


## arkadiusz

Dobry wieczór

----------


## jabko

no cze arek


świercz to bedzie ta żonka ??

----------


## świercz

> no cze arek
> 
> 
> świercz to bedzie ta żonka ??


stażem dłużej żes ty tu ode mnie a twej ja nie widział  :big tongue:  fifty-fifty  :wink:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Dobry wieczór


Witamy kolejnego odważnego Pana  :cool:  

*jabko* jak zwykle na babki czatuje  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał jabko
> 
> no cze arek
> 
> 
> świercz to bedzie ta żonka ??
> 
> 
> stażem dłużej żes ty tu ode mnie a twej ja nie widział  fifty-fifty


*jabko* swoją kiedyś tak rozmazał, że nie do poznania była  :Roll:   :Lol:  

A poza tym ma teorie na temat wklejania cudzych gęb  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> A poza tym ma teorie na temat wklejania cudzych gęb


Jakie one cudze. Toć wy wszyćkie nasze   :Lol:  


*świercz* młokosie   :big grin:  
Zróbmy tak. 
Najpierw *acrobaleno* wklei jedno ze swoich seksownych zdjęc a póćniej Ty wklejasz żonkę.
Umowa stoi ?

----------


## arcobaleno

*jabko* Ty podjudzaczu  :Lol:  Mnie sie zdjecia skończyły, nie mam nic nowego i nie ma co wklejać  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> *jabko* Ty podjudzaczu  Mnie sie zdjecia skończyły, nie mam nic nowego i nie ma co wklejać


To wklej niższą częśc tej fotki co masz w avatarze   :Lol:  

Zajrzałem nawet do dziennika świercza i znalazłem tylko zdjęcie "grzdyla" z ciociami   :Lol:  
Którać z "cioci" jest mamą ??   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

Fotka w avatarze oryginalna tylko zmniejszona  :cool:  Skąd Ci wezmę dolną czesć  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

Ja też do dziennieka Świercza zagladałam  - i Świercza nie znalazłam  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Fotka w avatarze oryginalna tylko zmniejszona  Skąd Ci wezmę dolną czesć   ...:


Holera
A takie miałem słodkie marzenia o tej niewidocznej części. A teraz się okazuje że jej w ogóle nie ma  SZOK   :cry:  




> ...
> Ja też do dziennieka Świercza zagladałam  - i Świercza nie znalazłam


Może trzeba zajrzeć w inne miejsce   :Lol:

----------


## świercz

> Najpierw *acrobaleno* wklei jedno ze swoich seksownych zdjęc a póćniej Ty wklejasz żonkę. 
> Umowa stoi ?


nieeee!
osób trzecich nie mieszam w umowy dwustronne  :big tongue:   :Lol:  
to jak fifty-fifty...?




> Którać z "cioci" jest mamą ??


[żadna - ciocie to ciocie a nie "mamy"  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> A takie miałem słodkie marzenia o tej niewidocznej części. A teraz się okazuje że jej w ogóle nie ma SZOK


Nie płacz jabko - następnym razem wkleje same stopy i będzie jak znalazł  :Lol: 




> Może trzeba zajrzeć w inne miejsce


gdzie, gdzie ??  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> osób trzecich nie mieszam w umowy dwustronne   
> to jak fifty-fifty...?[/color]
> ...


*acrobaleno* to nie osoba trzecia   :Evil:  
To moja forumowa żonka   :Lol:  

fifty fifty = fotka seksownej acro za fotkę żonki świercza   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał świercz
> 
> ...
> osób trzecich nie mieszam w umowy dwustronne   
> to jak fifty-fifty...?[/color]
> ...
> 
> 
> *acrobaleno* to nie osoba trzecia   
> ...


heh - patrzcie czego ja się tu dowiaduję  :Roll:   :Lol:  
Niech no tylko Kaśka z Verką to zobaczą  :Roll:  
Będzie dym jak nic - ja lepiej spadam...  :cool:  


...narządził, narządził i mysli, że się wymiga  :Roll:

----------


## editta

> *editta* - w Twoim avatraku jest Henry Rollins? Trochę jakby podobny...


no idea. anonimowy, przystojny, osobisty anioł stróż   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

eeee *jabko* co tam żonka, ja bym jeszcze *świercza* pooglądała   :Wink2:  kobietki co wy na to??? *świercz* czy żonka?

----------


## świercz

> Napisał Marzin
> 
> *editta* - w Twoim avatraku jest Henry Rollins? Trochę jakby podobny...  
> 
> 
> no idea. anonimowy, przystojny, osobisty anioł stróż     
> 
> eeee *jabko* co tam żonka, ja bym jeszcze *świercza* pooglądała   kobietki co wy na to??? *świercz* czy żonka?


no mosz juz swojego ideała w avatarze  :wink:  a ja szery chudy człowieczek...  :big tongue:

----------


## editta

avatarek mogę zmienić   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


jak ja go dorwę, to zbiję na kwaśne jabłko  :Evil:  Tylko ogonek zostanie  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

qurka chcialam cos wkleic ale mi sie nie udaje...   :Confused:  


to moja najlepsza przyjaciolka.
zgodzila sie aby postac tu z pol dnia.., ale nie dluzej...   :big grin: 
[img]

----------


## arcobaleno

*Zeljka* - fajna ta Twoja psiapsóła  :cool:  
Zostaw ją na zawsze, przyniesiemy krzesełko, żeby sobie usiadła od czasu do czasu  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

A jak ja znam.., Ona to wolala by fotel.   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> A jak ja znam.., Ona to wolala by fotel.


damy jej specjalne lozko nawet   :cool:  
fajna babka z niej   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Lozko nie potrzebnie, bo jak ja znam, to do obcego sie nie laduje.   :Lol: 
p.s.o rane dopiero teraz widzie, ide poprawic na "o" zamkniete...   :oops:  Nie wiem czy sie wstidzic, bo to i tak nie pomaga, nigdy sie nie naucze...   :Evil:

----------


## frosch

> Lozko nie potrzebnie, bo jak ja znam, to do obcego sie nie laduje.  
> p.s.o rane dopiero teraz widzie, ide poprawic na "o" zamkniete...   Nie wiem czy sie wstidzic, bo to i tak nie pomaga, nigdy sie nie naucze...


przeciez to twoja osobista psiapsiolka , wiec mozesz ja nazywac jak chcesz   :big grin:  
nie denerwuj sie 
zlosc pieknosci szkodzi   :Wink2:  

a lozko nie obce 
tylko nasze   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Co, chcesz powiedziec,ze wszystkie lozka sa nasze?!   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
p.s. klawiature mi synek "naprawil" (bo tu nie ma "ó, u") i spacji czasami nie robi...   :Confused:

----------


## frosch

> Co, chcesz powiedziec,ze *wszystkie lozka sa nasze*?!    
> p.s. klawiature mi synek "naprawil" (bo tu nie ma "ó, u") i spacji czasami nie robi...


  :Lol:  
no , jakby to powiedziec ....  :Roll:  ......  :oops:   :big grin:  
przyjaciolki naszych przyjaciolek sa naszymi przyjaciolkami    :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

hehehe

----------


## arcobaleno

> przyjaciolki naszych przyjaciolek sa naszymi przyjaciolkami


 o to, to ! Bardzo dobrze powiedziane  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

*Zelijka* witamy Twoją przyjaciółkę ale z chęciąobejrzelibyśmy Ciebie ponownie w jakiejś innej odsłonie

----------


## Żelka

I sie wydalo....  :Roll:   :Wink2: 
Jabko, tamta to ja.   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

co się miało wydać - wszystko było jasne  :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Dobry wieczór


No takie wejście to mi się podoba!  :smile:  Witaj *arek*  :smile: 
Panowie, bierzcie przykład   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *acrobaleno* to nie osoba trzecia   
> To moja forumowa żonka


No piękna zdrada *jabko*  :wink:   :smile:  A już myślałam...  :sad:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


Verunia, czujesz?????

no nieee, lanie mu się należy,   :Evil:  

a ogonek to moe rzeczywiście dla potomności zostawić  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Co to za *Jabko* jak nie ma ogonka w avatarku  :Wink2:

----------

> Co to za *Jabko* jak nie ma ogonka w avatarku


cuś tam  małego wystaje chyba  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------

*Zeljka* ty ładna jesteś przecież  :ohmy:  , czemu tak marudziłaś

----------


## andre59

Hej, hej, dawno mnie tu nie było  :big grin:  
Niedługo się wkleję  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam dziewczyny  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## andre59

Dziś tylko kawałeczek  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## YreQ

> dajcie spokój....  do tego te porówania...    
> wybrałem najlepsze zdjęcie, reszta to płacz i zgrzytanie zębami


No nie jedna chciałaby tego zgrzytania posłuchać  :Wink2:  
Już widzę   :ohmy:   kto mi o "edytorze" napisał...... fiu, fiu  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> *Zeljka* ty ładna jesteś przecież  , czemu tak marudziłaś


Ja jestem sympatyczna.   :big grin:  Ladna to jest Kropeczka, Zielonooka.., ktos taki z niecodzienna uroda... Ale nie marudze,   :Wink2:  jestem zadowolona z tego co mam i doceniam to czego nie mam.    :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Zelijka chcesz powiedziec że kropeczka i zielonooka nie są sympatyczne ??  :Roll:  

 :Wink2:  


A podstępna z Ciebie bestia.
Muszę szczerze przyznać ze przeczytałem że przyjaciółka i nawet nie przyglądałem się fotce (na stare lata wzrok słaby więc jak nie przylepie gał do monitora to nic nie widze   :Lol:  )

Ale teraz faktycznie jak sie przyglądnę tamtej fotce z kostkami   :Lol:   i tej to stwierdzam że to Ty.  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

He,he dla mnie sympatyczny jest ten kto jest miły i przy dłuższym poznaniu zyskuje..,   :big grin:  ale na pierwszy rzut oka, nikt specjalnie się nie zachwyca ani na ulicy głowy za tym kimś nie lecą....  :Wink2:  
Za ładnym natomiast głowy lecą, na ulicy i wszędzie.., bo taki ktoś przyciąga wzrok..., no i zbiera ochy i achy....  :big grin:  
Ja nie zbieram i specjalnie mnie nikt nie zauważa, no chyba, ze noga tupnę i powiem.., ja tu tez jestem...   :Wink2:  
O to dla wyjaśnienia i aby Kropeczka i Zielonooka się nie obraziły na mnie.., hehe...  :cool:

----------


## secam

To ja też sobie fejsa wrzucę - a co: 

Tak więc to ja : 
śliczny moherowy berecik wtedy miałem ......
( a i proszę nie insynuować że niby tu kupkę robię  :wink:  )  


Tu poniżej też ja tylko jakieś "2-3" lata później   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Zeljka* ja się przyjrzałam Twojej fotce i stwierdzam,  że jesteś świetną laską z bardzooo ładną buźką ! A do tego bardzo sympatyczną  :smile:  Więc dobrze, źe nie marudzisz, bo nie masz powodów  :smile:  Na pewno już nie jeden facet przygrzał w słup oglądając się z Toba   :Lol:  


Witaj *secam*  :smile:  Ciekawe fotki..  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Milo mi, ze zdjecie wyszlo dobrze.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
p.s.Ide robic torta bo moj synek jutro ma urodzinki - 13.   :big grin:  Ciasto juz mam upieczone, teraz reszta.

----------


## jabko

> Milo mi, ze zdjecie wyszlo dobrze.    
> p.s.Ide robic torta bo moj synek jutro ma urodzinki - 13.   Ciasto juz mam upieczone, teraz reszta.


...daj kawałek ...   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Milo mi, ze zdjecie wyszlo dobrze.    
> p.s.Ide robic torta bo moj synek jutro ma urodzinki - 13.   Ciasto juz mam upieczone, teraz reszta.
> 
> 
> ...daj kawałek ...


ja też poprosze kawałek  :smile:  tak na poprawę humoru...

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> ja też poprosze kawałek  tak na poprawę humoru...


Może da chociaż jednego na pół 
Zjemy jak pluto z plutową   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...
> 
> ja też poprosze kawałek  tak na poprawę humoru...
> 
> 
> Może da chociaż jednego na pół 
> Zjemy jak pluto z plutową


Sio łakomczuchy   :cool:   :Lol:  
Wątek kulinarny piętro niżej , wątek o odchudzaniu dwa piętra niżej   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Tu się wkleja a nie obżera   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

A gdzies Ty była mój Ty wodniku-teletubisiu jak Cie nie było ?

A jak już zajrzałaś to może wkleisz siakąś fotkę   :Roll:

----------


## editta

*Zeljka* ja to spóźniony zapłon mam. znów przegapiłam twoja fotkę   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  




> (...) eeee *jabko* co tam żonka, ja bym jeszcze *świercza* pooglądała   kobietki co wy na to??? *świercz* czy żonka?


i co nikt mnie nie wspiera?

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...
> 
> ja też poprosze kawałek  tak na poprawę humoru...
> 
> 
> Może da chociaż jednego na pół 
> Zjemy jak pluto z plutową


No nie wiem, czy się podzielę   :Wink2:   :cool:   W końcu zdrada to zdrada   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Zeljka* ja to spóźniony zapłon mam. znów przegapiłam twoja fotkę     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał editta
> 
> ...


ja wspierammmm   :Lol:  * świercz*!!!! miejmy nadzieję, że w końcu ulegnie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> *Zeljka* ja to spóźniony zapłon mam. znów przegapiłam twoja fotkę     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał editta
> 
> ...


żonka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## Anisia3

Czy ktoś mi powie, gdzie Zeljkę można zobaczyć. Może byc jej przyjaciólka.  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Ja razem z maksiem głosuję na żonkę.
Głosy będziemy przeliczać wagowo więc 2 facetów = 3 babeczki   :Lol:  

Anisia3 oblukać można ale nie wskażę Ci gdzie bo jak Zelijka usunęła to nie mi je przywracać. Tylko ona może to zrobic

----------


## Maxtorka

> A gdzies Ty była mój Ty wodniku-teletubisiu jak Cie nie było ?
> 
> A jak już zajrzałaś to może wkleisz siakąś fotkę


No jak to gdzie ?
Tam gdzie wodniki zwykle chadzają - w lesie na grzybkach   :Lol:   :cool:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

WOW
Jaki malowniczy kolor włosów.

A te nogi to męża ??  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Maxti* - świetna fotka - ale z Ciebie ognista babeczka  :cool:  

Co do głosowania - wybieram *świercza*  :cool:

----------


## editta

*maksiu* i ty przeciwko mnie   :Roll:  

*Maxtorka* piękna fotka. co z tymi kaniami, poszły na patelnię? moje ulubione grzybki   :Wink2:  

głosowanie trwa...

----------


## maksiu

maxi.... ilekroć widzę twoje zdjęcia to za każdym razem jestem pod wrażeniem
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## maksiu

> *maksiu* i ty przeciwko mnie   
> 
> *Maxtorka* piękna fotka. co z tymi kaniami, poszły na patelnię? moje ulubione grzybki   
> 
> głosowanie trwa...


nie przeciwko... pytałaś to odpowiedziałem... mimo wszystko wolałbym żonkę niż świerszcza.. żeby sie kompleksów nie nabawić  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

stawiam na......*maxi* 
...........i *swiercza*  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

A jak je tam sprytnie podłapuje za nóżki pod czapeczkami

----------


## editta

> stawiam na......*maxi* 
> ...........i *swiercza*


ooo *froschka* dobrze kombinujesz  :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> WOW
> Jaki malowniczy kolor włosów.
> 
> A te nogi to męża ??


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Z boku mam karteczkę -_Świeżo malowane_   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

A kanie poszły na patelnię , choć się troszkę opierały  :Wink2:  
Były pyszne   :big grin:

----------


## świercz

(...będę cicho siedział to może zapomną)

----------


## jabko

> (...będę cicho siedział to może zapomną)


DAWAJ ŻONKĘ   :cool:  

... znaczy fotkę   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

Tortem jutro poczestuje..., a dla spuznialskich fotka nadal jest, specjalnie dla jabka wkleilam ta gdzie widac kostki.   :Lol:

----------


## Heath

> Napisał świercz
> 
> (...będę cicho siedział to może zapomną)
> 
> 
> DAWAJ ŻONKĘ   
> 
> ... znaczy fotkę


no właśnie Jabko
dawaj żonkę a nie ducha   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> (...będę cicho siedział to może zapomną)


*świercz* nie licz na to!!!  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

Witam wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!!
Widze  nowe "'mordki"' na naszym forum!
Mam nadzieje ze jeszcze mnie ktos pamieta i czasem zagladacie na czata!

----------


## Żelka

Guscik, ale peikny ten usmiech, a zeby marzenie!   :big grin:  To ktos specjalny?   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Witam wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!!
> Widze  nowe "'mordki"' na naszym forum!
> Mam nadzieje ze jeszcze mnie ktos pamieta i czasem zagladacie na czata!


pewnie, ze pamietamy   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Witam wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!!
> Widze  nowe "'mordki"' na naszym forum!
> Mam nadzieje ze jeszcze mnie ktos pamieta i czasem zagladacie na czata!
> 
> 
> pewnie, ze pamietamy


A jak tam z czatem??????
Dalej kuleje?????????
Czy czeka mnie znowu reanimacja czacika?

----------


## Żelka

Dziala dziala tylko cos sotatnio nie ma tam nikogo. Przynajmniej jak ja zagladam.   :Wink2:  
Jak sie pracuje i zyje w Holandii? Tesknisz troche za domem?

----------


## Żelka

To pozdrawiam wlascicielke usmiechu, przekaz, ze mocno zazdraszczam tego piekna.   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Dziala dziala tylko cos sotatnio nie ma tam nikogo. Przynajmniej jak ja zagladam.   
> Jak sie pracuje i zyje w Holandii? Tesknisz troche za domem?


Super!!!!
Tylko ta pogoda w kratke!!!!!!
Ale tesknie juz troszke!
Tylko kasa nas tu trzyma!
Ale jeszcze tylko 10 tygodni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Pozdró wszystkich ode mnie  na czacie!
NAjbardziej chyba tesknie za kotem Gwidonem i forum muratorka i za ludzmi z forum!

----------


## Żelka

Trzymaj sie i zarabiaj a potem domek bedziemy podziwiac.   :big tongue:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Dziala dziala tylko cos sotatnio nie ma tam nikogo. Przynajmniej jak ja zagladam.   
> Jak sie pracuje i zyje w Holandii? Tesknisz troche za domem?
> 
> 
> Super!!!!
> Tylko ta pogoda w kratke!!!!!!
> Ale tesknie juz troszke!
> ...


Ej Ty na obczyznie
To znaczy ze za mna tez tesknisz  :smile: 
tadam!

Pozdrawiam 10 tyg to pikus  :smile:

----------


## editta

> Napisał świercz
> 
> (...będę cicho siedział to może zapomną)
> 
> 
> *świercz* nie licz na to!!!


*kropeczka* rozumiem, że to głos na konto *świercza*  :Wink2:  




> Witam wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!!
> Widze  nowe "'mordki"' na naszym forum!
> Mam nadzieje ze jeszcze mnie ktos pamieta i czasem zagladacie na czata!


wszyscy zapomnieli, wklej gębę dla przypomnienia  :Lol:   :Lol:   pozdrowienia

*Zeljka* ta fotka się nie liczy!!!!! poszukaj ze zbliżeniem, chcę ten piekny uśmiech zobaczyc   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Hej *stukpuk!*
Dawno Cię nie było, oj daaawno...fajnie, ze się odezwałeś  :big grin:

----------


## Sh'eenaz

Zieonooka - jestem bardzo ciekawa  jak wyglądasz teraz !
Nie daj sie prosić wstaw ponownie zdjęcie  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Zieonooka - jestem bardzo ciekawa jak wyglądasz teraz !


Ja też, ja też  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*Edittko*, chcialabym, chcialabym miec piekny usmiech.   :Roll:  A co Ty myszlisz czemu ja robie zdjecia z daleka?   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> *Edittko*, chcialabym, chcialabym miec piekny usmiech.   A co Ty myszlisz czemu ja robie zdjecia z daleka?


Bo chcesz aby oprócz uśmiechu było widac także kostki   :Roll:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> Zieonooka - jestem bardzo ciekawa  jak wyglądasz teraz !


..i ze wzajemnoscią 
również czekamy na Twoje

----------


## Żelka

> Bo chcesz aby oprócz uśmiechu było widac także kostki


znowu sie wydalo! 

Wiem, ze to o gebach ale torta obiecalam dzis wiec wklejam. Prosze sie czestowac!   :Wink2:

----------


## editta

> *Edittko*, chcialabym, chcialabym miec piekny usmiech.   A co Ty myszlisz czemu ja robie zdjecia z daleka?


to bardzo głupia wymówka. już z tego zdjęcia widać, że z ciebie kobieta pierwsza klasa

----------


## jabko

WOW
Róża i serce

To dla mnie ??   :Roll:

----------


## Żelka

> WOW
> Róża i serce
> 
> To dla mnie ??


A rozczarujesz sie jak powiem, ze dla mojego synka? z reszta razem zemna robil   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
A dla Was wszystkich wirtualnie tylko, niestety..,albo stety.., bo jeszcze nie smakowalam...   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Wybaczam   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Juz mi lzej!   :big grin:

----------


## editta

uwaga podliczam głosy:

*świercz* 5 + znajome, które nie chcą się ujawnić = 155

żonka *świercza*  2 *jabka* 1

wynik przesądzony. czekamy   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## świercz

> uwaga podliczam głosy:*świercz* 5 + znajome, które nie chcą się ujawnić = 155


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  dobre!

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał editta
> 
> uwaga podliczam głosy:*świercz* 5 + znajome, które nie chcą się ujawnić = 155
> 
> 
>         dobre!


*świercz* nie dręcz nas... wklej w końcu swoje fotki  :smile:   :smile:  

*jabko* też byś coś podrzucił nowego...  :smile: 

*stuk* jak miło Cie widzieć  :smile:  wracaj tu szybkooo  :smile:

----------


## esterka_32

cześć wszystkim,
wprawdzie droga do własnego domu jeszcze przede mną daleka, ale czytam was namiętnie odkąd zamysł budowy wyklarował się na dobre

budujemy wg projketu indywidualnego i okazuje się, że jak jest zbyt dużo możliwości kombinacji to też nie dobrze, eh....

Pozdrawiam wszystkich, jesteście super sympatyczni  :big grin:

----------


## YreQ

esterka....fajni, fajni, też na razie ich PODCZYTUJĘ   :Wink2:  ...

----------


## arcobaleno

Witamy, witamy i zapraszamy do wklejania gęb  :big grin:  
Nas już "znacie" teraz Wasza kolej  :Wink2:

----------


## YreQ

Witajcie, witajcie   :big grin:  
Już niebawem, już za momencik.........  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Witamy, witamy i zapraszamy do wklejania gęb  
> Nas już "znacie" teraz Wasza kolej


I dodam za acro że panuje tu niepisana zasada:
Jeśli jesteś kobiałką wklejasz swoją fotkę
Jeśli jesteś facetem wklejasz fotkę żony (Twoja ewentualnie tez może być)

 :Wink2:

----------


## izat

> Jeśli jesteś facetem wklejasz fotkę żony (Twoja ewentualnie tez może być)


jabko, to na której stronie ta Twoja żona jest wklejona??  :big grin:

----------


## Agdula

> Napisał świercz
> 
> *brzydlak* wychodzi na to że tamto kiedyś tam, w avaracie to tez byłas ty...  nie bede komentować bo małża może to kiedyś przeczytać.......  
> 
> no i jak *brzydlak* to i ja 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, WOW, WOW !!!      
> ...


Wow!!! Jestem również pod wrażeniem tej fotki   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   a raczej Świerszcza   :smile:   :smile:  
Dokładnie jak Brad Pitt   :smile:   :smile:  
Szkoda, że więcej fotek nie ma...   :cry:  a jest na co popatrzeć  ...nie daj się prosić .....

----------


## kropeczka27

> Wow!!! Jestem również pod wrażeniem tej fotki      a raczej Świerszcza    
> Dokładnie jak Brad Pitt    
> Szkoda, że więcej fotek nie ma...   a jest na co popatrzeć  ...nie daj się prosić .....


*świercz* udaje, że nie słyszy   :Evil:

----------


## świercz

słysze, słysze....
dziewczyny dajcie spokój!  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
po co mam wklejać i psuć sobie wizerunek, lepiej pozostawić dobre wrażenie   :big tongue:

----------


## arcobaleno

*świercz* - oj nie daj się prosić  :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> słysze, słysze....
> dziewczyny dajcie spokój!


ja spokoju nie dam!!!   :Lol:   :cool:  
wiesz *świercz*... mam zły humor, bo ścięłam włosy, więc mógłbyś coś dać na pocieszenie  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał świercz
> 
> słysze, słysze....
> dziewczyny dajcie spokój!    
> 
> 
> ja spokoju nie dam!!!    
> wiesz *świercz*... mam zły humor, bo ścięłam włosy, więc mógłbyś coś dać na pocieszenie


O kochana ! Pokazuj się tu natychmiast !

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał świercz
> 
> ...


lepiej nie  :sad:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


no poookaż się *kropeczka*  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

oooo *andre*  :smile:   :smile:  

może jutro pokażę... Wy i tak nie zobaczycie różnicy, bo dawno mnie nie widzieliście   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ale ja widzę  :sad:

----------


## świercz

no nie mów tylko że na "krótko"..... jak coś znajde do wstawienia to wkleje  :smile: 
pozdro!

----------


## kropeczka27

> no nie mów tylko że na "krótko"..... jak coś znajde do wstawienia to wkleje 
> pozdro!


no to czekamy  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## andre59

> oooo *andre*   
> 
> może jutro pokażę... Wy i tak nie zobaczycie różnicy, bo dawno mnie nie widzieliście    ale ja widzę


Różnicy pewnie nie zobaczymy,
ale piękną kobietę na pewno  :smile:   :smile:   :oops:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kropka* - a co za krótko czy o co chodzi? Odrosną przecież  :Wink2:  
*świercz* - szuka, szukaj  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

*andre* jak zwykle kochany  :smile:  

*arco* za krótko   :Evil:   na szczęście szybko mi włosy rosną  :smile:

----------


## świercz

dobra ale wątpie żeby ci się humor polepszył... chyba raczej ci się pogorszy...  :Roll:

----------


## andre59

> *andre* jak zwykle kochany  
> ...


  :oops:  
balsam na moją duszę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

świercz - aleś Ty marudny  :Wink2:  
I bez okularów też jest fajnie - młodziutko Ci z oczu patrzy - chyba, ze fotka jakaś niedzisiejsza  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

o kurcze *świercz*...   :ohmy:   przystojniak!! i te oczy...  :Roll:    humor od razu lepszy  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> i te oczy


i za okularami chował  :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *andre* jak zwykle kochany  
> ...
> 
> 
>   
> balsam na moją duszę


*andre* for you  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> i te oczy
> 			
> 		
> 
> i za okularami chował


spojrzenie ma zniewalające....  :Roll:

----------


## świercz

to dobrze że lepszy  :Wink2:  
ja zawsze szczylowato wyglądałem i póki co tak jest...  :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kropka* - co for Adnre - myślałam,że jakąś fotkę dasz a tu lipa  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Kropka* - co for Adnre - myślałam,że jakąś fotkę dasz a tu lipa


hihihihi wybacz kochana za wprowadzenie w błąd  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> ja zawsze szczylowato wyglądałem i póki co tak jest...


Tylko się cieszyć ! Ja lubię taką chłopięcą urodę  :oops:  

Dooobra to i ja coś wstawię bo dawno nie było  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


thank you *dottie*  :smile:   :smile:  
see you again  :cool:

----------


## YreQ

Trzy dni temu minęło pół roku naszego "zaglądania" do forum...... z tej okazji coś do kawki   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

o rany - jak z brazylijskiej telenoweli to wyszło  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

*arco* słodziutka fotka...  :Lol:   taka rozmarzona na niej jesteś  :smile:  piękne  :smile:

----------


## YreQ

A teraz "lasencje", które tego torta zrobiły - lasencje co prawda zeszłoroczne, ale ponoć..... jak wino - im starsze tym lepsze   :Lol:

----------


## wartownik

> o rany - jak z brazylijskiej telenoweli to wyszło


cudownie wygladasz   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

*YreQ* - fajne te Twoje lasencje  :big grin:  



Dzięki Tygrysku  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## wartownik

YreQ  witaj sasiadko   :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> ja zawsze szczylowato wyglądałem i póki co tak jest...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tylko się cieszyć ! Ja lubię taką chłopięcą urodę  
> 
> Dooobra to i ja coś wstawię bo dawno nie było


Wow ! Piękne są nasze dziewczyny  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> A teraz "lasencje", które tego torta zrobiły - lasencje co prawda zeszłoroczne, ale ponoć..... jak wino - im starsze tym lepsze


lasencje bardzo ładne  :smile:  i skoro robią takie torty, to muszą być wspaniałe  :smile:

----------


## YreQ

> YreQ  witaj sasiadko


cześć Warownik, gdzieś Ty się podziewał ? wsiąkłeś na tych dachach do reszty  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

ja już żegnam się kochani... dobranoc...

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kropka* - to nowa fryzurka??
Piękne to zdjęcie !! Takie klimatyczne !

----------


## andre59

*Kropeczka*, Twoje fotki są fascynujące.  :smile:  

Faktycznie troszkę skróciłaś włosy,
wyglądasz pięknie  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Faktycznie troszkę skróciłaś włosy, 
> wyglądasz pięknie


noo mnie też się podoba - nie wiem czemu marudzi  :Roll:

----------


## YreQ

arco ... Ten, który powinien napisać "lasencje" już śpi - ale dziękuję w jego imieniu  :oops:  no i faktycznie tort był dobry.

A zdjęcie Kropeczki to takie ....sesyjne ....rzekłabym nawet - śliczna kobiałka

----------


## editta

no proszę, jak się tłoczno nagle zrobiło   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*świercz* jednak pękłeś. najtrudniejszy pierwszy raz, potem to już luzik   :Wink2:   tak przypuszczałam, z pierwszego zdjęcia of course, ma się charakterek co  :Wink2:  

*arcobaleno* piękne zdjęcie

*kropeczka* przy twoich zawsze wymiękam   :oops:  pomyśl o karierze fotomodelki. sukces gwarantowany

----------


## kropeczka27

*editta* na karierę to ja już jestem za stara  :smile:  ale dziękuje  :smile:  jak zabraknie mi na spłatę kredytu, to pomyślę    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol: 

*arco* marudzę, bo coś mi w tym ścięciu nie pasuje...   :Evil:   :Roll:   :Lol:   ja to zawsze mam pomysły w odpowiednim momencie... przecież w środę idę do nowej pracy...  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kania

Jesteście śliczni   :big grin:  !!!!!
A może, jak zacznę budwać dom, to też wypięknieję   :Roll:  ?

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kropka* - pięknie Ci naprawdę ! Tak świeżutko  :big grin:  
Ale masz fajnie z tą pracą  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

No, nie moge, Kropka znow na kolana upadlam. Editta dobrze Ci radzi, zabieraj te fotki i wal do drzwi agencji fotomodelek.   :big tongue:  
p.s. Fajna fototapeta bylaby z tego ostatniego zdjecia!   :big grin:  Taka nastrojowa, do pieknych nowoczesnych wnetrz....aj....Pomsyl i o tym.   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> No, nie moge, Kropka znow na kolana upadlam. Editta dobrze Ci radzi, zabieraj te fotki i wal do drzwi agencji fotomodelek.   
> p.s. Fajna fototapeta bylaby z tego ostatniego zdjecia!   Taka nastrojowa, do pieknych nowoczesnych wnetrz....aj....Pomsyl i o tym.


*Zeljka* Kochana, nie rozpędzaj się  :smile:  Do domu strachów, to by się fotka nadawała   :Roll:   :Lol:  

*arco* przez tą zmianę pracy juz mam skurcze żołądka   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ja już żegnam się kochani... dobranoc...


Co by długo nie gadac ,powiem ,że cudowna z Ciebie kobieta.
Pomyśl o jakiejś czerwonej bandamce ,żeby .....no wiesz po co.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


serd.pozdr.

----------


## Żelka

*Kropka* Ty nie badz skromna, bo nie masz powodu   :big grin:  To najpiekniejsza fototapeta jaka widzialam.   :big grin:  Ma w sobie wszystko, piekno i tajemnice, cieplo i przestrzen..., romaztyzm i kobiecosc.... Gratuluje pomyslu. 
Jestes bardzo zdolna nie tylko piekna.   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Zeljka*  ależ Ty kochana jesteś  :smile:   Myślę jednak, że wszystko to kwestia gustu i co się komu podoba. A zdjęcie jest zupełnie przypadkowe bez żadnej koncepcji  :smile: 

Może teraz Ty coś wkleisz swojego?  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Nie chce harmonii zaburzać.   :Lol:   :Wink2:  Tak na prawdę nie wiele mam tych zdjęć gdzie ja jestem.   :Roll:

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> YreQ  witaj sasiadko  
> 
> 
> cześć Warownik, gdzieś Ty się podziewał ? wsiąkłeś na tych dachach do reszty


  :Lol:

----------


## YreQ

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## ruskowa

Świercz- gęba jak gęba   :Lol:  (niezła, niezła....) ale gdzie sfotografowana!!!!!! Jakieś 3 km od mojej działki!!!!

----------


## świercz

*ruskowa* wreszcie ktoś zwrócił uwagę na tło! przepiekne miejsce!!!!

----------


## ruskowa

Już mi się opatrzyło  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ale może być.

----------


## świercz

> Już mi się opatrzyło     ale może być.


.. a ja mam do niego sentyment bo pochodze z tamtych srton  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie chce harmonii zaburzać.    Tak na prawdę nie wiele mam tych zdjęć gdzie ja jestem.


Jedną "harmonie" już Ci sie udało zburzyć  :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  Ja chetnie zobacze nawet jedno ...to jedyne...  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## esterka_32

próba gęby raz, dwa, trzy

----------


## andre59

*Esterka*, wklej większe zdjęcie, proszę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## esterka_32

> *Esterka*, wklej większe zdjęcie, proszę


ha! niestety nie wychodzi, na razie naumiałam się tylko takie wklejać  :Lol:  
toż to wyższa szkoła jazy  :Wink2:

----------


## Agdula

> dobra ale wątpie żeby ci się humor polepszył... chyba raczej ci się pogorszy...



*Świercz, szkoda, że skasowałeś.....było niezłe....nawet bardzo niezłe*  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

nie przegina arkobaleno -wyszłaś tu extra -twój facet Też   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Nie chce harmonii zaburzać.    Tak na prawdę nie wiele mam tych zdjęć gdzie ja jestem.


Kochana, ja tu czekam na Twoje fotki! Szybciutko  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No to teraz my. Pierw idzie mężulek  :big grin:   a potem coś ze ślubnego jako, że nie było nic do wybrania. Zresztą ze ślubnego pamiętnika też już coś widziałam na tym forum...

----------


## kuleczka

> Dooobra to i ja coś wstawię bo dawno nie było


*Arco*, jesteś prześliczna  :cool:  
masz naprawdę powalającą, taką trochę egzotyczną urodę  :Wink2:  
chyba zmienię orientację  :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

*kuleczka* kochana - gdzieś Ty się podziewała?   :big grin:  
Normalnie stęskniłam się za Tobą  :cool:   :Wink2:  

Wiesz - ja tak ładnie to tylko na niektórych zdjęciach wychodzę  :Wink2:  

*monika.KIELCE* - fajna z Was para!  :big grin:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Gdy tu pierwszy raz zajrzałam to było 23 strony. Wczoraj zaglądam i widze 67 ---- w pierwszej chwili myślałam, że coś się z datownikiem poplątało. Normalnie przez 2,5 roku napisali zaledwie 23 strony a teraz w 6 mc zostało napisane dodatkowo cirka 45 stronic. I to nie koniec......  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

wakacyjna fotka dla *maksia*

była już na RW, ale dla pewności wklejam też tu  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> wakacyjna fotka dla *maksia*
> 
> była już na RW, ale dla pewności wklejam też tu


Kasiu ale fajnie sie ja powieksza  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

pzdr.

----------


## kaśka maciej

Tym razem specjalnie dla cię *NS*  :cool:  

chyba teraz da radę powiększyć  :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tym razem specjalnie dla cię *NS*  
> 
> chyba teraz da radę powiększyć


Czasami i ja cos dostane...hehehehe.Dzieki Kasiu.Teraz lepiej.Masz jedną wspólna ceche w swoim wygladzie jak moja małż....  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:  
Ale ciepło nad tym jeziorem  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Czekaj, czekaj, czyżby to były, te noooo.............  :Roll:   okulary?????????  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Czekaj, czekaj, czyżby to były, te noooo.............   okulary?????????


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Wiedziałem ,że wiesz.  :Wink2:  

pzdr.

----------


## editta

*monika* pięknie razem wyglądacie

----------


## zielonooka

> *Arco*, jesteś prześliczna  
> masz naprawdę powalającą, taką trochę egzotyczną urodę  
> chyba zmienię orientację


 :smile:  potwierdzam zdanie* kuleczki* 
No ja moze orientacji nie zmienie  bo mi dobrze z ta moja  :Wink2:   :Lol:   ale stanowczo twierdze (pomijajac drobny fakt ze zazwyczaj takie slowa mi przez gardlo nie przechodza ze wzgledu na "milosc własną" i zapatrzenie w sama siebie )  :Wink2:   :Lol:    ze acrobaleno jest najładniesza kobietka na tym forum . 
Po prostu  :smile: 
(no i brunetką   :Wink2:  )

----------


## arcobaleno

noooo teraz to powiedziały co wiedziały  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
może troche urosnę od tych pochwał - pare cm by się przydało  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Zielona* Ty byś swoja fotę dała bo już zapomniałam jak wyglądasz  :Roll:  gdzieś tu kiedyś była ale to daaaaaawno temu było  - przydałoby się odświeżyc  :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

Acrobaleno   :Wink2:  
wygladam ładnie  :smile: 

(no nie  tak ładnie jak Ty ale ... ładnie   :Wink2:   a co!   :Lol:  )

----------


## jabko

Zwariować można na tym forum.
Tyle tu ładnych gąb   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Zwariować można na tym forum.
> Tyle tu ładnych gąb


Ty zwariowałeś???Ty?  :ohmy:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> wakacyjna fotka dla *maksia*
> 
> była już na RW, ale dla pewności wklejam też tu


dzięki Kasieńko za pamięć o stary dziadku...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

a na RW już tą fotkę widziałem przed południem, ale zawsze miło popatrzeć jeszcze raz... teraz czekam na następne  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam serdecznie
m.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ja już żegnam się kochani... dobranoc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co by długo nie gadac ,powiem ,że cudowna z Ciebie kobieta.
> Pomyśl o jakiejś czerwonej bandamce ,żeby .....no wiesz po co.   
> ...



zapomialem dodać,że jestes cudowną nad najpiekniejszymi  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
>  *Arco*, jesteś prześliczna  
> masz naprawdę powalającą, taką trochę egzotyczną urodę  
> chyba zmienię orientację  
> 
> 
>  potwierdzam zdanie* kuleczki* 
> No ja moze orientacji nie zmienie  bo mi dobrze z ta moja    ale stanowczo twierdze (pomijajac drobny fakt ze zazwyczaj takie slowa mi przez gardlo nie przechodza ze wzgledu na "milosc własną" i zapatrzenie w sama siebie )     ze acrobaleno jest najładniesza kobietka na tym forum . 
> ...


a wiesz, ile mnie te pochwały kosztowały  :Roll:  
dlatego pomyślałam o zmianie orientacji, bo wtedy może łatwiej byłoby znieść ten bezmiar uroku, i to ukłucie zazdrości może mniejsze by było no.........  :big grin:  
ale po ostatniej powitalnej, (po tygodniu niewidzenia) nocy z mężem, chyba zostanę przy swojej  :cool:   :big grin:  
orientacji znaczy  :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Co by długo nie gadac ,powiem ,że cudowna z Ciebie kobieta.
> Pomyśl o jakiejś czerwonej bandamce ,żeby .....no wiesz po co.   
> 
> 
> serd.pozdr.
> 
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:  

*NS* za te wszystkie miłe słowa

----------


## kropeczka27

*monika.KIELCE* śliczna z Was para  :smile:  A Ty masz cudowną długą i smukłą szyję.. I do tego śliczną buzię..  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Senkju za tą szyjkę Kropeczka27  :smile: 
Podłączam się pod prośbe Acro i pewnie nie tylko:
ZIELONOOKA dawaj zdjęcia

----------


## arcobaleno

> ale po ostatniej powitalnej, (po tygodniu niewidzenia) nocy z mężem,


  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  Się działo mówisz?  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> ale po ostatniej powitalnej, (po tygodniu niewidzenia) nocy z mężem,
> 			
> 		
> 
>     Się działo mówisz?


eh, chodzę taka rozmarzona  :cool:   :Wink2:  
jak nie  żona   :Roll:  
 :Lol:  

Ps. potwierdzam, śliczna z Was para *monika.KIELCE*
a *Zielona* to fotki dała i kto trzymał rękę na pulsie zobaczył hie hie  :big grin:  
były gorące  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Zapomniałem powiedzieć ,że fotka jest bardzo fajnie zrobiona.Jeżeli masz jeszcze jakieś to wklejaj i pomyśl o jakiejś sesji zdjeciowej tak jak Ci podpowiadaja.

serd.pzdr.  :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

Co racja to racja   :cool:  

polki to bardzo piękne kobiety   :big grin: 


aż miło popatrzeć, fakt że przybyło kilka stron od mojej ostatniej wizyty, ale warto było wszystko przejrzeć  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> a Zielona to fotki dała i kto trzymał rękę na pulsie zobaczył hie hie  
> były gorące


gdzie, gdzie?? Nic na ten temat nie wiem  :Roll:  
*Zielona* - nie daj się prosić, nooooo  :cool:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [a *Zielona* to fotki dała i kto trzymał rękę na pulsie zobaczył hie hie


*Kulka* , Ty bezwstydnico  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Co racja to racja   
> 
> polki to bardzo piękne kobiety  
> 
> 
> aż miło popatrzeć, fakt że przybyło kilka stron od mojej ostatniej wizyty, ale warto było wszystko przejrzeć


Twój avatorek przeciaż jest tez cudnisty  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> [a *Zielona* to fotki dała i kto trzymał rękę na pulsie zobaczył hie hie  
> 
> 
> *Kulka* , Ty bezwstydnico


  :big grin:  a to czemu?
wstyd mam akurat dość wysoko rozwinięty  :Lol:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> a Zielona to fotki dała i kto trzymał rękę na pulsie zobaczył hie hie  
> były gorące
> 			
> 		
> 
> gdzie, gdzie?? Nic na ten temat nie wiem  
> *Zielona* - nie daj się prosić, nooooo


no właśnie? jest tylko jedno zdjęcie a reszta została  wykasowana (te z krótkimi włosami) 
niestety nie zdążyłam Uuuu

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> Co racja to racja   
> 
> polki to bardzo piękne kobiety  
> 
> 
> aż miło popatrzeć, fakt że przybyło kilka stron od mojej ostatniej wizyty, ale warto było wszystko przejrzeć 
> 
> ...



dziękuję  :big grin: 

i ja siebie nie wykluczam z tej grupy   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ...polki to bardzo piękne kobiety....


Masz coś bardzo miłego w twarzy.Ale nie umie tego określić .To sie siakos tak czuje  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:  To samo ma kropeczka27 i tola.  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:  

pzdr  :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Tak publicznie trzymać rękę na pulsie *Zielonej* ??  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Też bym potrzymała   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

Dobrze ze za "puls" a nie za np. tylek   :Wink2:   bo by bylo goraco  :smile: 
Nie mam ochoty straszyc fotka - kto widzial ten widzial (i albo ma koszmary albo mile wrazenia  :smile: ) a kto nie widzial - nie sadzze zeby mial sie czym "przejmowac"
buziaki  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## jabko

> Dobrze ze za "puls" a nie za np. tylek    bo by bylo goraco 
> Nie mam ochoty straszyc fotka - kto widzial ten widzial (i albo ma koszmary albo mile wrazenia ) a kto nie widzial - nie sadzze zeby mial sie czym "przejmowac"
> buziaki


To jak ?? Nie wkleisz ??   :Roll:  

Znam "kogoś" kto będzie baaardzo smutny 

 :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Co *Jabko* Ty tez?   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Co *Jabko* Ty tez?


nie sądzę   :Lol:  

Aczkolwiek zawsze robiłem się weselszy jak spojrzałem na zielonooką   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

A teraz to sie nazywa weselszy!   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Dobra to przyznam, ze ja tez robie sie weselsza. Piekno ma swoje prawa, no nie?!   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Marzin

> Nie mam ochoty straszyc fotka - kto widzial ten widzial (i albo ma koszmary albo mile wrazenia ) a kto nie widzial - nie sadzze zeby mial sie czym "przejmowac"


Sa tacy, co nie wiedzieli i z chęcią zobaczą więcej niż pikne oczęta z avatarka...   :oops:

----------


## OGC

To ja też dam kilka gąb z mojej rodzinki  :smile:  
A co !!

Grześ i Kasia


Maksio i Emilka


Kasia i Maks


Maks i Emi

----------


## niktspecjalny

Grzesio i Kasia wygladają super.Ich "dziatki" jeszcze ładniej.Brawoooo!

----------


## SylviaW

Piękna rodzinka Grzesia  :big grin:  i te loczki u Emi  :big grin:  

śliczności   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Piękna rodzinka Grzesia  i te loczki u Emi  
> 
> śliczności


Wszedłem sobie do Twojego dziennika iiiii  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  "śliczności zobaczyłem jeszcze raz droga Sylvio.ładna z Ciebie kobitka  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> Piękna rodzinka Grzesia  i te loczki u Emi  
> 
> śliczności  
> 
> 
> Wszedłem sobie do Twojego dziennika iiiii    "śliczności zobaczyłem jeszcze raz droga Sylvio.ładna z Ciebie kobitka



dzięki *NS* po raz kolejny   :Wink2:  

i bardzo mi miło   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał SylviaW
> 
> ...


Skoro tak sobie slodzikujemy z rana, to powiem Ci jeszcze ,że aż wierzyć się nie chce ,że na wiadomym zdjęciu jestes z wlasnymi dziećmi.Wygladasz raczej jak ich druhna drużynowa.Nieladnie jest pytać kobiete o wiek ale bez kozery powiem ,że wygladasz na 30.

moj typ to pierwsza dziesiatka tego zacnego forum dlatego w tak piekny dzień pozdrowie Cie bardzo serdecznie.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...



miło tak przy porannej kawce  :big grin: 

Co do mojego wieku i moich poczynań w młodszym wieku  :Wink2:  to już drążyliśmy ten temat w komentarzach do Adriano Komputerowego dziennika, a cudów nie ma każdy wie    :smile:  . Pomyliłeś sie o 3 lata w dół. A te moje córki to po prostu przerośnięte są i "dziwnie" razem wyglądamy  :Lol:   :Lol: 

miłego dnia  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał SylviaW
> 
> ...


Och Ty piekny małolacie.Te dzieci mnie zgubiły.  :oops:   :oops:  ale mi wstyd  :oops:  myślę ,że sie ni gniewsz za te trzy latka??  :Wink2:  
trzy w ta czy w tamtą ale i tak mi sie podobasz.

milego dnia i jeszcze raz przepraszam.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 


no chyba nie myślałeś, że mam 45 i tylko tak wyglądam  :Wink2: 


uśmiałam się, nie przepraszaj   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał SylviaW
> 
> ...


jesteś rozbrajajaca   :big tongue:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  45-15=30...no wiesz uznaje sie za fachowca  :big grin:   :Wink2:  Dzieci sa w wieku mojego bartosz12-13 lat wiec to odejmowanie ma lepszy wyglad....30-12=18  :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

mi jakieś inne wyniki wychodzą  :cool: 

ale ja mam zboczenie zawodowe w temacie wyliczania  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> mi jakieś inne wyniki wychodzą 
> 
> ale ja mam zboczenie zawodowe w temacie wyliczania


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  powiedz ile najstarsza ma lat a zboczenie zawodowe pójdzie w niebyt  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> powiedz ile najstarsza ma lat a zboczenie zawodowe pójdzie w niebyt


  :Lol:   :Lol:  

w temacie córek, zajrzałam do Ciebie  :cool:  bardzo ładna dziewczyna  :cool: 


a moja 14  :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

:Lol:  
*SylviaW*, przepadłaś z kretesem  :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

> *SylviaW*, przepadłaś z kretesem


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> *SylviaW*, przepadłaś z kretesem


  :Lol:   :Lol:  

 jak w reklamie : luźne gadki   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
>  
> *SylviaW*, przepadłaś z kretesem 
> 
> 
>    
> 
>  jak w reklamie : luźne gadki


bardzo luźne gadki szmatki  :big grin:   :Lol:  
*marjucha*, a Ty sobie podśmiechujek nie rób  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Kiedy mi się wesoło zrobiło  :Wink2:  
A Ty w końcu jedź na ten urlop, cobyś jakieś fotki wkleiła  :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał SylviaW
> 
> ...



te fotki to już prawie legenda  :cool: 

żeby się nie okazało, że to obiecanki cacanki ...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*Sylvia*!  :Wink2:  
moje fotki w gębach już są
ja Ci dam obiecanki cacanki  :big grin:  

*marjucha*, oczywiście że pojadę  :big grin:  
a z fotkami się zobaczy  :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Wklei na pewno.
Kuleczka nie z tych, co nie dotrzymują słowa  :Wink2:

----------


## SylviaW

no to ja przepraszam i wybieram się na poszukiwanie fotek  :big grin: 



zaraz wracam  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no to ja przepraszam i wybieram się na poszukiwanie fotek 
> 
> 
> 
> zaraz wracam


po co ich słuchasz  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  .I tak jestes ładniejsza od nich  :oops:   :Wink2:  .przynajmniej dla mnie.Pierwsza dycha.I łapki masz pieknie zadbane.
 :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

:Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
czy to oznacza *ns*, ze my , ci ponizej twojej dychy nie mamy ci sie juz na oczy pokazywac?   :cry:  


*marjucha* , a ty po urlopie i co? 
i nico   :Evil:

----------


## Sloneczko

> I łapki masz pieknie zadbane.


No patrz Pan, a moje takie spracowane... Chyba się rozpłaczę  :wink:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> I łapki masz pieknie zadbane. 
> 
> 
> No patrz Pan, a moje takie spracowane... Chyba się rozpłaczę



na skore z "piety slonia" - krem, krem ,krem i jeszcze raz krem.  :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> czy to oznacza *ns*, ze my , ci ponizej twojej dychy nie mamy ci sie juz na oczy pokazywac?   
> 
> 
> *marjucha* , a ty po urlopie i co? 
> i nico


takie czasy......i tak w gebach jestes malo widziana.........to po chuczek Ci ta licytacja  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  .....Chcesz to sie pokazujesz nie chcesz to nie.Każdy ma swoje zdanie Ty takze.A do dychy sie nie łapiesz......bo Cie nie widzialem...hehehe  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> I łapki masz pieknie zadbane. 
> 
> 
> No patrz Pan, a moje takie spracowane... Chyba się rozpłaczę


Nie przy ludziach ,,,,nie przy ludziach...  :Wink2: .Dostałas po łapkach i po co Ci to było???

----------


## frosch

:ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
*ns* po czym ci tak wali?   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *ns* po czym ci tak wali?


musisz tak jak *Q*? szukasz zaczepki.....?Do dychy sie nie lapiesz  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
>    
> *ns* po czym ci tak wali?     
> 
> 
> musisz tak jak *Q*? szukasz zaczepki.....?Do dychy sie nie lapiesz


Szukam bo niekiedy sie nudze,a jak wiadomo we dwoje zawsze razniej  :big grin:  
jak nie dycha to przybij przynajmniej piatke   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [Szukam bo niekiedy sie nudze,a jak wiadomo we dwoje zawsze razniej  
> jak nie dycha to przybij przynajmniej piatke


I za to Cię kocham   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

Ale jaja  :Lol:  
*Frosia*, chodź opijemy te _zniewagi_  :big grin:  
my, nie z pierwszej dychy, musimy se jakoś radzić nie  :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał frosch
> 
> [Szukam bo niekiedy sie nudze,a jak wiadomo we dwoje zawsze razniej  
> jak nie dycha to przybij przynajmniej piatke   
> 
> 
> I za to Cię kocham


a mnie?  :cool:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


No Cię oczywiście też   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

:big grin:  są jeszcze dobre ludzie na świecie  :big grin:  
*Maxtusia*, musimy opić te wzajemne nasze uczucia, moje do Ciebie i do *Froschki*, Twoje do mnie i do *Frosi*, i *Froschki* do nas( mam nadzieję) i w ogóle .......uff  :cool:

----------


## frosch

brunetki , blondynki .....
i rude nawet tez    :Roll:  
ja wszystkie was dziewczynki 
usciskac chce   :big grin:  

*kuleczka*  nie czuje zniewagi , ale napic sie zawsze mozemy   :cool:   :big grin: 
aaaa......mam zalatwione zabiegi upiekszajace u* maksia*  :oops:   :cool:  
jak chcesz to cie umowie   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## OGC

A ja wszystkie forumowe kobietki zapraszam na lampkę wina.
I nie ważne  czy z pierwszej czy drugiej dziesiątki  :smile:

----------


## frosch

*ogc* szukasz zaczepki?   :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
chetnie sie napije   :big grin:

----------


## OGC

*frosch* tylko delikatnie badam teren  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

> brunetki , blondynki .....
> i rude nawet tez    
> ja wszystkie was dziewczynki 
> usciskac chce   
> 
> *kuleczka*  nie czuje zniewagi , ale napic sie zawsze mozemy   
> aaaa......mam zalatwione zabiegi upiekszajace u* maksia*   
> jak chcesz to cie umowie


No widzisz Frosia jaki z ciebie anioł, chcesz sie dzielić z bliźnimi takim reglamentowanym towarem  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
uściski
m.

ps. Frosia.. nie słuchaj NS, u mnie jesteś w pierwszej trójce i bynajmniej nie na trzecim miejscu  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*maksiu* i jak cie tu nie kochac   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> *maksiu* i jak cie tu nie kochac


po prostu nie można inaczej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :oops:  
uściski
m.

----------


## frosch

ach jak sie romantycznie zrobilo w_ gebach_   :Roll:  
wykorzystam wiec te chwile i _sie wkleje_

----------


## kaśka maciej

> ach jak sie romantycznie zrobilo w_ gebach_   
> wykorzystam wiec te chwile i _sie wkleje_


ładne zdjęcie  :smile:  , tylko dlaczego się nie da powiększyć  :Roll:  ????

----------


## kaśka maciej

a co tam, pozazdrościłam froschce  :oops:  i też wklejam swoje

----------


## frosch

masz* kaska* , bo cie lubie   :big grin:  



p.s slicznie wygladacie na tym zdjeciu

----------


## kaśka maciej

> masz* kaska* , bo cie lubie   
> 
> 
> 
> p.s slicznie wygladacie na tym zdjeciu



 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
*teraz widzę, super para *

----------


## Nefer

a na żywca jeszcze lepiej jest  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> a na żywca jeszcze lepiej jest


z całą pewnością  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

No proszę jakie tu cuda się pokazały, dwie kobitki z pierwsze trójki.. no ślicznie, a ja głupi poszedłem wczoraj spać wcześnie

A skoro jesteśmy już przy temacie z wodą w tle to i ja sie wkleję z rodzinką
zdjęcie z ostatniej niedzieli, z imprezy The Tall Ship's Races 2007 Szczecin


pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## frosch

*maksiu* , sliczna rodzinka 
nie omieszkam wpasc na to koszenie   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> a na żywca jeszcze lepiej jest 
> 
> 
> z całą pewnością


*Kaśka*, Bodzio na żywca jest super, ja facet Ci to mówię  :cool:   :Lol:  

*Maksiu*, Ty jak Ty ale żonka i córcia...  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


*Maksiu*, fiu fiu, kobitki masz fajne, tak jak ty z resztą  :cool:  

A co do *Bodzia i froschki* to mam nadzieję, że ich w końcu kiedyś na żywca zobaczę!!!... jak i ciebie *jea*....  :oops:   :cool:

----------


## SylviaW

wybrałam się na oglądanie i mnie wcięło  :Wink2: 


a tu widzę piękne pary, jedne przytłumiły zachód słońca  :cool:  a przy kolejnej aż dzień  nastał  :big grin: 


i potwierdzam, znalazłam fotkę *kuleczki*, taaaka zgrabna kobitka  :cool:

----------


## Maxtorka

> No proszę jakie tu cuda się pokazały, dwie kobitki z pierwsze trójki.. no ślicznie, a ja głupi poszedłem wczoraj spać wcześnie
> 
> A skoro jesteśmy już przy temacie z wodą w tle to i ja sie wkleję z rodzinką
> zdjęcie z ostatniej niedzieli, z imprezy The Tall Ship's Races 2007 Szczecin
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


Suuuper Rodzinka   :big grin:  
Też mam nadzieję że na żywo dane mi będzie oglądać   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> No proszę jakie tu cuda się pokazały, dwie kobitki z pierwsze trójki.. no ślicznie, a ja głupi poszedłem wczoraj spać wcześnie
> 
> A skoro jesteśmy już przy temacie z wodą w tle to i ja sie wkleję z rodzinką
> zdjęcie z ostatniej niedzieli, z imprezy The Tall Ship's Races 2007 Szczecin
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.
> ...


nadzieje trzeba mieć zawsze  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

*maksiu*  - gdzie to zdjęcie bo nie widzę? Już nie ma? Bo chciałam zobaczyć przy którym żaglowcu pozujecie - może mamy podobne  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

A już widzę  :big grin:  Coś mi się otworzyć nie chciało. Fajna rodzinka !!

P.S. U nas połowę zdjecia zajmuje żaglowiec a my jako dodatek  :Lol:  
Jak zrzuce z aparatu i nie zapomnę to wkleję  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> *maksiu*  - gdzie to zdjęcie bo nie widzę? Już nie ma? Bo chciałam zobaczyć przy którym żaglowcu pozujecie - może mamy podobne


ja tam cały czas widzę... a zdjęcia było zrobione na pokładzie rosyjskiego Shtandart
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

> No proszę jakie tu cuda się pokazały, dwie kobitki z pierwsze trójki.. no ślicznie, a ja głupi poszedłem wczoraj spać wcześnie
> 
> A skoro jesteśmy już przy temacie z wodą w tle to i ja sie wkleję z rodzinką
> zdjęcie z ostatniej niedzieli, z imprezy The Tall Ship's Races 2007 Szczecin
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


*Maksiu*,
ja wiem, że się powtarzam, ale *CUDNA* z Was rodzinka!!!!!!!   :Lol:  
Uściski i buziaki dla Małgosi!!

----------


## marjucha

> Czy ktoś sie wreszcie zlituje i poda mi to piwo?


Spoko Olka, już podaję.
Proszę

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> No proszę jakie tu cuda się pokazały, dwie kobitki z pierwsze trójki.. no ślicznie, a ja głupi poszedłem wczoraj spać wcześnie
> 
> A skoro jesteśmy już przy temacie z wodą w tle to i ja sie wkleję z rodzinką
> zdjęcie z ostatniej niedzieli, z imprezy The Tall Ship's Races 2007 Szczecin
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...


Dziękuje Aniu, uściski i buziaki przekazane.. co prawda jak powiedziałem że od cioci Ani to się zapytała kto to jest ciocia Ania, ale jak powiedziałem że to mama Pawełka, to od razu przypomniała sobie ciocię Anię  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Czy ktoś sie wreszcie zlituje i poda mi to piwo?  
> 
> 
> 
> Spoko Olka, już podaję.
> Proszę


Hej hej   :big grin:  
No w tej sytuacji *Froszka* Ci chyba wybaczy   :Lol:  
Kobiecie ne wypada odmowić pomocy    :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

Wiesz Maxi, też mam taką nadzieję.  :Wink2:  [/quote]

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

> Napisał Anna Wiśniewska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał maksiu
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Widać Pawełek jest moim znakiem rozpoznawczym   :Lol:  
Jestem jak Koszalin, to miasto koło Mielna   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Czy ktoś sie wreszcie zlituje i poda mi to piwo?  
> 
> 
> 
> Spoko Olka, już podaję.
> Proszę


Ciekawe czy Ola widziała   :big grin:  
Super* marjucha*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frosch

*marjucha* , wiesz , ze jestem wredna   :Roll:  
ale tym razem ci wybaczam  :big grin: 
po prostu dzentelmantel 
albo Superman  :Roll:

----------


## Olkalybowa

*marjucha*  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
dzięki  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## OGC

*marjucha* - świetny pomysł  :smile: 
A pies cię przy tym nie pogryzł ?

----------


## marjucha

> *marjucha* - świetny pomysł 
> A pies cię przy tym nie pogryzł ?


Bezan miałby mnie pogryźć  :ohmy:  
Ja bym mógł z Nim z jednej miski jeść  :Lol:  
Znam go od szczeniaka  :Wink2:  , nie Olka  :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Mam nadzieje,że nie urażę Ciebie i Bezana  :Wink2:  stwierdzając,że znacie się jak łyse konie  :Wink2:  .

----------


## marjucha

> Mam nadzieje,że nie urażę Ciebie i Bezana  stwierdzając,że znacie się jak łyse konie  .


O tak, łysy koń to doskonałe określeie w mom przypadku  :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Mam nadzieje,że nie urażę Ciebie i Bezana  stwierdzając,że znacie się jak łyse konie  .
> 
> 
> O tak, łysy koń to doskonałe określeie w mom przypadku


No coś ty, to ta bujna czupryna to peruka?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


Tak dla zmylenia przeciwnika  :Wink2:

----------


## zahir1000

Tu mnie jeszcze nie było, więc dopisuję się do Klubu:




Naprawdę nie rozumiem dlaczego jeszcze jestem singlem
 :Confused:

----------


## zahir1000

Chciałbym dodać że bardzo lubię numer tej strony  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

I jakoś od razu głupio się zrobiło.

----------


## zahir1000

> I jakoś od razu głupio się zrobiło.


No dobra, przepraszam,   :oops:  wymażę moją fotkę jak popsułem Wam nastrój   :Roll:

----------


## zahir1000

Czy to będzie lepiej wyglądało?

Ja wraz z grillem własnej konstrukcji   :oops:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Janusz dla mnie bomba  :big grin:  .

----------


## jea

> Janusz dla mnie bomba  .


a już myślałem, że grill  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> No dobra, przepraszam,   wymażę moją fotkę jak popsułem Wam nastrój


No i? Bo z grillem jest ekstra...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał zahir1000
> 
> No dobra, przepraszam,   wymażę moją fotkę jak popsułem Wam nastrój  
> 
> 
> No i? Bo z grillem jest ekstra...


Słońce a Ty z grillem jak wyglądasz??  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  


pzdr KS

----------


## Sh'eenaz

Zachir! Fota 1wsza - świetna!  :Lol:   Nie kasuj!

----------


## SylviaW

> Tu mnie jeszcze nie było, więc dopisuję się do Klubu:



witaj w klubie  :big grin: 

nawet avatarek masz taki pasujący  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

No i super... Ja się poczułam nieswojo w towarzystwie *obcych* pijaków.
To czyje w końcu trzeba "dawać gęby" w tym wątku?

----------


## zahir1000

> Napisał zahir1000
> 
> No dobra, przepraszam,   wymażę moją fotkę jak popsułem Wam nastrój  
> 
> 
> No i? Bo z grillem jest ekstra...



No i skasowane ( pożyczone twarze )  :Confused:   szkoda trochę bo to taki mały spontan był, ale cóż, miła atmosfera w Klubie najważniejsza   :Wink2:

----------


## zahir1000

> witaj w klubie 
> 
> nawet avatarek masz taki pasujący


O tak, czuję się z nim bardzo związany  :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Janusz dla mnie bomba  .


Dla mnie też   :big grin:  
I koledzy lekko strudzeni mnie nie przeszkadzali   :cool:  
Tylko im na drugi raz mniej polewaj bo pić to trza umić   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał SylviaW
> 
> witaj w klubie 
> 
> nawet avatarek masz taki pasujący 
> 
> 
> O tak, czuję się z nim bardzo związany


No to przeglądnij sobie to unikalne forum: http://b3ta.com/board/. 
Tam ludzie sami tworzą gifyi i obrazki i czasem trafi się coś ciekawego  :wink: 

Np. taka Britney:   :ohmy:

----------


## zahir1000

Rewelacja!!!  :big grin:   Ciekawe jakiego Britney szamponu używała  :Roll: 

Stronka jest cool, dzięki słonko  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Rewelacja!!!   Ciekawe jakiego Britney szamponu używała


Na tej stronce można siedzieć i siedzieć i szukać fajnych obrazków  :smile: 
Zawsze pojawiają się obrazkowe komentarze do różnych wydarzeń. Ten z Britney pewnie dotyczył faktu, że niedawno ogoliła się na łyso  :smile:

----------


## zahir1000

Ktoś napisał że Britney ma ręce żyletki   :Lol:

----------


## agauminska

A ja bym chętnie wkleiła swoje zdjecie, ale nie mam pojęcia jak :/ 
Więc przynajmniej się przywitam i przedstawię.
Aga z Torunia   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Rewelacja!!!   Ciekawe jakiego Britney szamponu używała


Szampon "Samson" reklamowany w "Misiu"   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## zahir1000

> A ja bym chętnie wkleiła swoje zdjecie, ale nie mam pojęcia jak :/ 
> Więc przynajmniej się przywitam i przedstawię.
> Aga z Torunia


Witaj Aga, sam jestem świeżak w Klubie, ale mam coś dla Ciebie na dzień dobry :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...i%E6+zdj%EAcie

----------


## Sloneczko

> Więc przynajmniej się przywitam i przedstawię.
> Aga z Torunia


Na powitanie zdjęcia jednego z najpiękniejszych miast świata  :smile: 











A gdy w tym poście naciśniesz "cytuj", zobaczysz jak wkleja się obrazki  :smile:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> No i super... Ja się poczułam nieswojo w towarzystwie *obcych* pijaków.
> To czyje w końcu trzeba "dawać gęby" w tym wątku?


hmmmm czepiasz się niestosownych zdjęć zahir1000 a na tych zdjeciach to gdzie gęby?

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> No i super... Ja się poczułam nieswojo w towarzystwie *obcych* pijaków.
> To czyje w końcu trzeba "dawać gęby" w tym wątku?
> 
> 
> hmmmm czepiasz się niestosownych zdjęć zahir1000 a na tych zdjeciach to gdzie gęby?


Pomyślałem dokładnie to samo, ale już kiedyś polemizowałem ze Słoneczkiem w innym temacie i byłoby, że ją prześladuje  :Wink2:  
Może intencje dobre, żeby pokazać schemat wklejania "gęb", ale można było wkleić odnośnik do tematu, w którym ten szczegół został opisany.  :Wink2:

----------


## anSi

> Zachir! Fota 1wsza - świetna!   Nie kasuj!


Nie kasuj  :smile:

----------


## zahir1000

Więc podaję ten link jeszcze raz na wszelki wypadek http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...i%E6+zdj%EAcie

----------


## zahir1000

> Napisał Sh'eenaz
> 
> Zachir! Fota 1wsza - świetna!   Nie kasuj!
> 
> 
> Nie kasuj


Fotka 1wsza została już zaksięgowana na wieki na tej stronie, bez obaw. zdjęć pijaków już nie umieszczę, żeby nie robić reklamy "Specjala", jedna już wystarczy od marjuha  :Wink2:   ale na fryzury go pobiłem, nie?  :big grin:

----------


## zahir1000

no Britney ma lepszą   :Confused:

----------


## dżempel

Tak Britnej pobiła Cię włosami ale Twoja fotka zabawniejsza  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

*zahir*, bombowa ta fotka! i jak ktos tu zauwarzyl, dopasowana do awatarka. Narescie cos originale!   :big grin:

----------


## zahir1000

A dziękuję, dziękuję, jak miło że są osoby doceniające "sztukę"  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> hmmmm czepiasz się niestosownych zdjęć zahir1000 a na tych zdjeciach to gdzie gęby?


Hmm, lubię się "czepiać" (co za sympatyczne słówko), jak coś mi się nie podoba.
Co nie znaczy, że trzeba mnie słuchać.
Po prostu mam swoje zdanie i nie muszę go ukrywać, prawda?

----------


## zahir1000

Jasne Słonko   :Wink2:

----------


## zahir1000

A to moje aktualne:

----------


## Sloneczko

No to masz ode mnie też fajnego kotka  :big grin:

----------


## zahir1000

Miauuu....

----------

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> hmmmm czepiasz się niestosownych zdjęć zahir1000 a na tych zdjeciach to gdzie gęby?
> 
> 
> Hmm, lubię się "czepiać" (co za sympatyczne słówko), jak coś mi się nie podoba.
> Co nie znaczy, że trzeba mnie słuchać.
> Po prostu mam swoje zdanie i nie muszę go ukrywać, prawda?


Oli chyba jednak o co innego chodziło słonko  :cool:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


verunia, oj czepiasz się  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :Lol:  
hmm lubie się "czepiać " jak ktos wymaga wiecej od innych niz od siebie  :Wink2:

----------


## zahir1000

I tak to słowo "czepiać się " stało się ulubionym słówkiem w tym wątku  :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> I tak to słowo "czepiać się " stało się ulubionym słówkiem w tym wątku


i to dzięki Tobie  :Lol:

----------


## zahir1000

No, też to chciałem dodać  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


Której Oli, bo ja też  :big grin:  A przy okazji, poproszę Olę o przecinek, aby wszystko było jasne jak słońce  :wink:

----------


## marjucha

> No, też to chciałem dodać


Ej, bo zaraz zacznę się czepiać  :Evil:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


,

----------


## Sloneczko

W zdaniu do Zahira (o czym dobrze wiesz)

----------


## anSi

Sloneczko kochane, a co Cie ugryzlo   :cool:  Jesli przeszkadza Ci brak przecinka, to sobie go wstaw. I nie zasmiecaj tematu, bardzo prosze...Wole jednak popatrzec na "geby"  :smile:

----------


## rrmi

> W zdaniu do Zahira (o czym dobrze wiesz)


Zebym sie na starosc nie zrobila taka upierdliwa

----------


## Sloneczko

> Zebym sie na starosc nie zrobila taka upierdliwa


Bez obaw. Już jesteś.

----------


## Sloneczko

I jeszcze jedno: zupełnie już nie rozumiem, dlaczego podsycacie ten ogień. *Sprawa między Zahirem a mną* już dawno wyjaśniona.

A`propos ważności przecinka w zdaniu.

Jeden z raportów tragedii w kopalni Wujek zawierał słowa:

"nie strzelać" oraz" "nie*,* strzelać". Do dzisiaj nie rozstrzygnięto, czy przecinek był, czy nie...

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> Zebym sie na starosc nie zrobila taka upierdliwa
> 
> 
> Bez obaw. Już jesteś.


Myślałem, że wytrzymam,ale nie dałem rady  :oops:  
Tobie nie dorówna, bo jesteś mistrzynią w robieniu zamętu i psucia atmosfery.

----------


## Olkalybowa

Myślałam,że wszystkie Olki to równe babki  :Roll:  .

----------


## Maxtorka

> Myślałam,że wszystkie Olki to równe babki  .


Równe babki to Tereski   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Myślałam,że wszystkie Olki to równe babki  .
> 
> 
> Równe babki to Tereski


Wszystkie Mariusze to równe babki  :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

A tam gadacie  :big grin:  
Rowne babki to Alibabki sa .

ps. *Marjucha* no normalnie mnie nie doceniasz  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Myślałam,że wszystkie Olki to równe babki  .
> 
> 
> Równe babki to Tereski


no co Ty, a ja widzialam jedna z calkiem ladnymi no tego.., nierownosciami.., czy jak mu tam...  :oops:  
wszystko bylo na swoim miejscu   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Myślałem, że wytrzymam,ale nie dałem rady  
> Tobie nie dorówna, bo jesteś mistrzynią w robieniu zamętu i psucia atmosfery.


Bardzo się mylisz. Wystaw czasem nosa poza "gęby"...

----------


## rrmi

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Myślałem, że wytrzymam,ale nie dałem rady  
> Tobie nie dorówna, bo jesteś mistrzynią w robieniu zamętu i psucia atmosfery.
> 
> 
> Bardzo się mylisz. Wystaw czasem nosa poza "gęby"...


Moze On , *Marjucha* znaczy nie czyta forum wyborczej , wiec nie wie , ze "ktos "przeklejal  zdjecia z forum muratora i sie tam z nich wysmiewal  :Confused:  
Zapomnailas juz jak to bylo z domem jednej z naszych kolezanek?
Proponuje Edzi usuniecie tych bzdur , razem ze zdjeciami miast wklejonym przez wiadoma forumowiczke ,bo to w sumie nie geby, i nie wewatek o tym jak wklejac  :Confused:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


Myslę,że czas skończyć tą bezsensowną dyskusję, bo to nie przyniesie efektu.
Niektórzy nie potrafią spojrzeć na siebie krytycznie i zawsze próbują udowodnić swoją wyższość.
To może "się" wkleisz?  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Moze On , *Marjucha* znaczy nie czyta forum wyborczej , wiec nie wie , ze "ktos "przeklejal  zdjecia z forum muratora i sie tam z nich wysmiewal  
> Zapomnailas juz jak to bylo z domem jednej z naszych kolezanek?


Jak śmiesz! Pomylilaś mnie z kims innym i... chyba celowo. Zejdź ze mnie, bo kłamstwami wprowadzasz ferment-gigant. Ok?

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> Moze On , *Marjucha* znaczy nie czyta forum wyborczej , wiec nie wie , ze "ktos "przeklejal  zdjecia z forum muratora i sie tam z nich wysmiewal  
> Zapomnailas juz jak to bylo z domem jednej z naszych kolezanek?
> 
> 
> Jak śmiesz! Pomylilaś mnie z kims innym i... chyba celowo. Zejdź ze mnie, bo kłamstwami wprowadzasz ferment-gigant. Ok?


Co prawda nie do mnie, ale... . 
Jak śmiesz insynuować, że rrmi jeśli Cię z kimś pomyliła, to zrobiła to celowo?  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Co prawda nie do mnie, ale... . 
> Jak śmiesz insynuować, że rrmi jeśli Cię z kimś pomyliła, to zrobiła to celowo?


No właśnie. Jeśli nie do Ciebie, nie będę wracać do pewnych starych czasów i zajmować się rrmi. Poznałeś ją grzeczną i miłą, i niech tak zostanie.

----------

Gorąco i duszno się tu zrobiło, to tak dla ostudzenia atmosfery wkleję sie ze swoja corką  :Wink2:  

słoneczko, rrmi - wasza kolej  :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*Verunia*, córka to twój klon, mam rację???  :big grin:

----------

> *Verunia*, córka to twój klon, mam rację???


Jakby nie było połowa genow moja   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> *Verunia*, córka to twój klon, mam rację??? 
> 
> 
> Jakby nie było połowa genow moja


No poniekąd masz rację  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

*Veruniu*
W zyciu bym nie pomyslala , ze masz taka duza corke   :big grin:   :ohmy:  
Gdybym nie byla z *Aggi* po slowie , to moglybysmy w _umowiny sie zgadac_  :Roll:

----------


## anSi

> Gorąco i duszno się tu zrobiło...


Ani duszno, ani goraco. Slonecznie  jeno  :smile: 




> ...wkleję sie ze swoja corką  
> ...


Sliczna corka. I do mamy bardzo podobna  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## zahir1000

Przepraszam, a która to córka?  :oops:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Przepraszam, a która to córka?


Oto jest pytanie   :big grin:  
Zgaduj-gadula , gdzie jest matula ?  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------

> *Veruniu*
> W zyciu bym nie pomyslala , ze masz taka duza corke    
> Gdybym nie byla z *Aggi* po slowie , to moglybysmy w _umowiny sie zgadac_


O, to widze ze ma branie  :Lol:  bo juz *Tolą* też jesteśmy zmowione, ale wiesz rrmi, nigdy nic nie wiadomo   :Wink2:

----------

> Przepraszam, a która to córka?


czaruś   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał zahir1000
> 
> Przepraszam, a która to córka? 
> 
> 
> czaruś


A ja i tak wolę mamusie   :Lol:  

I co Ty na Tto ?

----------


## zahir1000

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zahir1000
> 
> ...


oooo, kogo moje cudne oczy widzą  :ohmy:  

pojawiłeś sie w końcu po tym jak nas z verką zdradzałeś?????????  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zahir1000
> 
> ...


wiemy, wiemy że ty starsze lubisz  :Lol:  
dziewczyny na RW sie za tobą stęskniły  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

Verunia fajna fotka ,ale bardzo mnie interesuje na czym ty płyniesz ? To jakiś rodzaj "nart"wodnych -bo widocznie jesteś na holu  :Wink2:

----------

> Verunia fajna fotka ,ale bardzo mnie interesuje na czym ty płyniesz ? To jakiś rodzaj "nart"wodnych -bo widocznie jesteś na holu


 Trzymam lewego szota foka   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> Verunia fajna fotka ,ale bardzo mnie interesuje na czym ty płyniesz ? To jakiś rodzaj "nart"wodnych -bo widocznie jesteś na holu 
> 
> 
>  Trzymam lewego szota foka



taaaaa i wszystko jasne  :Roll:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

kurnia nie zabardzo rozumiemm co to jest -ale chyba dobrze ,że córa linke puściła  :cool:  Prawda?

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> Verunia fajna fotka ,ale bardzo mnie interesuje na czym ty płyniesz ? To jakiś rodzaj "nart"wodnych -bo widocznie jesteś na holu 
> 
> 
>  Trzymam lewego szota foka


tym razem się zgadza  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Verunia* - serio to Twoja córa?? Nigdy bym Cię nie posądziła o tak dorosłe potomstwo  :cool:  

A ja zgodnie z obietnicą wklejam nasze rodzinne zdjęcie ze szczecińskiego zlotu żaglowców - trochę poobcinane coby obcych _gąb_ nie pokazywać  :Wink2:  


i z przykrością muszę stwierdzic, że to będzie przedostatnie wklejone zdjecie na forum w najbliższym czasie bo nasz aparat został wykąpany przez Julkę w tym oto baseniku  :Roll:

----------


## zahir1000

Pocieszające że przynajmniej Julka miała z tego ubaw.  :Wink2:

----------

> *Verunia* - serio to Twoja córa?? Nigdy bym Cię nie posądziła o tak dorosłe potomstwo


No weż tu się z corką pokazuj  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

heej "Gęby" spadają na pysk, trzeba coś z tym zrobić.

verka wklej coś fajnego (moze z drugą córką   :Lol:  )

----------


## michall.m

to ja się wkleję z córką, tu niestety nie ma watpliwości kto jest kto  :Lol:   :Wink2:  ... niestety....  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

No witaj "zmienna kobieto"  :cool:

----------


## michall.m

nie dość, że koneser to jeszcze łacinę zna  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
brawo !

----------


## OGC

Eeee tam, od razu łacinę zna.
Wystarczy skopiować to do googli i już   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> nie dość, że koneser to jeszcze łacinę zna   
> brawo !


A klnie sie czasami z chopakami w bramie   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

ooooooo  :ohmy:  
pyknąłem stronkę   :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> ooooooo  
> pyknąłem stronkę


i teraz ktoś musi pokazać się w gatkach  :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

no albo i bz  :wink:

----------


## Jasia

i tu się zdziwicie  :big grin:  ! mój Mati w gatkach:



pozdrawiamy przy częściowym ujawnieniu gąb (Matik jest podobny do mnie, oczywiście  :Wink2:  ..., przynajmniej w górnej części  :Lol:  ...)

----------


## Olkalybowa

Mati śliczny  :big tongue:  .

----------


## Olkalybowa

Znalazłam jedno zdjęcie w gaciach ze studenckich czasów.

----------


## marjucha

No ja mam nadzieję, że ten obok to nie jest Twój mąż  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> No ja mam nadzieję, że ten obok to nie jest Twój mąż


  :Lol:   :Lol:  nie miał szans. Już wtedy Paweł sie koło mnie kręcił.

----------


## rrmi

> No ja mam nadzieję, że ten obok to nie jest Twój mąż


Znaczy co?
Nie podoba sie Tobie ten pan?  :Roll:  

Sliczne to male Mati w krotkich spodenkach , mniam  :big tongue:

----------


## Anoleiz

taki jakby ten no... trochę spięty... 
żyły mu wychodzą... no to hmm.. no...  :wink:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> No ja mam nadzieję, że ten obok to nie jest Twój mąż  
> 
> 
> Znaczy co?
> Nie podoba sie Tobie ten pan?  
> 
> Sliczne to male Mati w krotkich spodenkach , mniam


Jeśli mam być szczery, to nie podoba się.  :Wink2:  
Poza tym, chłopak nawet na plaży się nie umie "wyluzować"
W sumie, to wolę panie  :big tongue:   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Hej, zejdźcie z mojego kolegi, super z niego gość.Na moją prośbę tak się ustawił.

----------


## marjucha

> Hej, zejdźcie z mojego kolegi, super z niego gość.Na moją prośbę tak się ustawił.


Tak lepiej?
O jaki fajny pan stoi obok Olki  :Wink2:  
I jaki przystojny  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

No no *Ola*  :cool:  
gratuluję odwagi (i figury  :Wink2:  )

*Jasia*, ten mały w gatkach jest przesłodki  :big grin:  
a jaki śliczny   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Proszę sie skupić na mnie a nie na koledze  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

oooo* kuleczka* potrafi dostrzec rzeczy istotne  :big grin:   :Lol:  dzięki  :big tongue:

----------


## Jasia

Matiimama dziękują!  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

hmm.. 
*Olkalybowa* jako, że jesteśmy tej samej płci, to hmm... no cóż wolę się skupiać może na kolegach  :big grin:

----------


## jea

Noooo *Olka*  :ohmy:  
dobrze Ci te grochy leżą  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

No proszę Olcia w gatkach   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Olka* wklej jeszcze takie z mieszkania, pamietasz???
Wtedy napinasz bicepsy, pamietasz???
Super tam wygladałaś   :cool:   :cool:   :cool: 

Figurę masz piewrsza klasa, az mnie sciska z zazdrości   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

*Żabciu* możesz się rozluźnić. 
Nad zdjęciem wyraźnie stoi napisane,że to czasy studenckie  :Lol:  . Wtedy jeszcze nie znałam mojego syna, a w związku z tym byłam o jakieś 6 kilo młodsza.

Zdjęcie z bicepsami gdzieś mi się zapodziało  :Lol:  .

----------

No Olka, figurka pierwsza klasa, a te 6 kg wiecej to na pewno sie rozłozyło w odpowiednich miejscach  :Wink2:  
Dawaj taką aktualna fotke  :cool:  Moze byc z innym misiem  :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

No dziewczyny, a może Wy się znowu pokażecie  :Wink2:  
Mogą być zdjęcia z :"bicepsami"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> No dziewczyny, a może Wy się znowu pokażecie  
> Mogą być zdjęcia z :"bicepsami"


No ileż można czekać na piękną damską buźkę 

Z vervą drogie panie, z vervą   :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> No dziewczyny, a może Wy się znowu pokażecie  
> Mogą być zdjęcia z :"bicepsami"   
> 
> 
> No ileż można czekać na piękną damską buźkę 
> 
> Z vervą drogie panie, z vervą


No teraz to się żadna nie pokaże żeby nie być posądzoną o narcyzm i samouwielbienie   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

> Napisał jabko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


Przeciez to nie żaden konkurs na miss   :Lol:  
Śmiało, smiało, te mniej piekne tez zapraszamy  :Wink2:  
Moze w końcu jakiś pan teraz się pokaze w samochodzie lub z kozą na przykład  :Roll:

----------


## Anoleiz

a tam mniej piękne i bardziej piękne... każda dla kogoś jest piękna  :smile: 
de gustibus itd  :smile: )

----------


## kropeczka27

Ale mnie tu dawno nie było... 
Widzę, że dużo nowych gębek się wkleiło  :smile:  Jednak nadal mało zdjęć Panów   :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> Ale mnie tu dawno nie było... 
> Widzę, że dużo nowych gębek się wkleiło  Jednak nadal mało zdjęć Panów


Dawaj, dawaj słodka kropeczko.
Lubiem Twoje zdjęcia   :cool:

----------


## Edmar70

Pół dnia spędziłam przed kompem aby obejrzeć wszystkie mordeczki. Bardzo ładne.  :cool:  
Ja też pozwolę się przedstawić.
Oto ja i mój małżonek

----------


## tomek1950

I mamy wierzyć, że to ta świeczka i cola ?   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

I mamy wierzyć, że to ta świeczka i cola ?   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## SAVAGE7

no to dołączam do panów   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Fotki z niedzielnego wypadu za miasto,który wymyśliła moja małż..by nas wszyskich zaskoczyć.Wiem ,że nie powinienem bo tu jest o gębach ale samo miejsce delikatnie mnie zaskoczyło wiec pozwolę sobie na chwile je pozostawić.

pzdr.

----------


## Edmar70

> I mamy wierzyć, że to ta świeczka i cola ?


Hahaha  :big grin:   :big tongue:  


Więcej panów poprosimy.Inne kobietki napewno przychylą sie też do mojej prośby. A pomysł *Niktspecjalnego* o wklejanie zdjęć całych rodzinek, popieram i czekam na więcej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> I mamy wierzyć, że to ta świeczka i cola ?   
> 
> 
> Hahaha   
> 
> 
> Więcej panów poprosimy.Inne kobietki napewno przychylą sie też do mojej prośby. A pomysł *Niktspecjalnego* o wklejanie zdjęć całych rodzinek, popieram i czekam na więcej.


Spontaniczne wklejanko.Dzięki  *Edmar70*.

----------


## Edmar70

> [
> Spontaniczne wklejanko.Dzięki  *Edmar70*.


Nie dziękuj, tylko wklejaj.  :smile:

----------


## Edmar70

A to ostatnie dzieło mężusia dowcipnisia:

----------


## kuleczka

*Edmar*, przybij piątkę  :big grin:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## izat

Edmar, równa babeczka z Ciebie  :smile: 
już Cię lubię  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

No to sobie pooglądałam!!!! Same krzyżyki widze  :Evil:  Ciekawe czemu?

----------


## kropeczka27

Hehe *Edmar70* cudowanie wyszłaś :smile: 
*NS* super fotki, takie klimatyczne  :smile:  Fajne miejsce  :smile: 
Proszę wklejać dalej... Ja wciąż czekam   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Proszę wklejać dalej... Ja wciąż czekam


Ty nie czekaj tylko wklejaj.
O tak

----------


## arcobaleno

*jabko* - powaliłeś mnie na kolana...i te czarne oczęta  :cool:

----------


## Heath

Jabko, a gdzie wino i kobiety?

----------


## jabko

> *jabko* - powaliłeś mnie na kolana...


kusisz ??   :Roll:  


 :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

> Jabko, a gdzie wino i kobiety?


no kobietę widać w tle  :wink:  a wino pewnie na stole  :wink:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> *jabko* - powaliłeś mnie na kolana...
> 
> 
> kusisz ??


  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Jabko, a gdzie wino i kobiety?


Za mały byłem na .. wino   :Lol:  
Musiałbym wkleić siebie z weekendowej imprezki sprzed 3dni   :big grin:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

*Jabko*
Było z Ciebie ciacho!! Do zacałowania   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Olka*
Specjalnie to zrobiłaś, że już tylko krzyżyk?   :sad:   Ja też chcę zobaczyć Ciebie w grochach   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Jabko*, jak widzę, już we wczesnej młodości byłeś całkiem ten tego  :cool:  
oczy mówią same za siebie  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

Może teraz jakaś laseczka   :Roll:  

Ostatnio było dwóch gosci i ns więc teraz zdecydowanie kolej płci jakże pięknej mimo że niedobrej   :Lol: 

_Dopisano 22.05_
_Oczywiście edmar na kiblu się nie liczy bo buźki nie widać_

----------


## kropeczka27

*jabko* ale oczki ładne  :smile: 
może teraz wkleisz aktualne oczęta?   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

To zróbmy tak

Ty wkleisz nowe foty ze swoją sliczną buźką  "metką" a ja wtedy nie wkleje siebie

----------


## arcobaleno

oj *jabko* ale kręcisz  :Roll:  
Rzeczywiście daaawno Cię nie było - mógłbyś nadrobić  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> oj *jabko* ale kręcisz  
> Rzeczywiście daaawno Cię nie było - mógłbyś nadrobić


Ty nie podjudzaj ... 
Wiesz ze mam słabość do Twoich ...  avatarka   :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

no kokietuje i kokietuje  :wink:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> oj *jabko* ale kręcisz  
> Rzeczywiście daaawno Cię nie było - mógłbyś nadrobić 
> 
> 
> Ty nie podjudzaj ... 
> Wiesz ze mam słabość do Twoich ...  avatarka


ja też mam do Ciebie słabość  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Ty nie podjudzaj ... 
> Wiesz ze mam słabość do Twoich ...  avatarka  
> 
> 
> ja też mam do Ciebie słabość


No wiesz   :oops:  
Teraz nie zasnę   :oops:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

zaśniesz, zaśniesz  :Wink2:  
...aaa już lepiej nic nie będę pisać bo coś mi dzisiaj różki wyłażą  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> zaśniesz, zaśniesz  
> ...aaa już lepiej nic nie będę pisać bo coś mi dzisiaj różki wyłażą


No to wypij jeszcze z lampeczkę winka i pisz na priv   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> zaśniesz, zaśniesz  
> ...aaa już lepiej nic nie będę pisać bo coś mi dzisiaj różki wyłażą  
> 
> 
> No to wypij jeszcze z lampeczkę winka i pisz na priv


  :Lol:  lepiej nie  :cool:  

przysięgam, że nic nie piłam  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> przysięgam, że nic nie piłam   [/size]


To zacznij.
Czerwone wino jest dobre na serce ... a i na moje może podziała   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...



 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
jabko,   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## jabko

O holera   :ohmy:  

sie narobiło

Ale , ale ... ale to za wykluczenie z grona superprzyjaciół   :Confused:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> O holera   
> 
> sie narobiło
> 
> Ale , ale ... ale to za wykluczenie z grona superprzyjaciół


jakie wykluczenie  :ohmy:  
u mnie wszystko działa  :Roll:  

oj, tłumaczy się winny  :Confused:  

 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  to już nie pierwszy raz  :cry:

----------


## jabko

WYBACZYSZ ??

----------


## kaśka maciej

> WYBACZYSZ ??


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

 :oops:  już masz wybaczone  :oops:   :cool:  
tylko żeby mi to było przed ostatni raz!!  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Oj, oj...przeczuwałam, że nastąpi jakaś wpada...
Kaśka..no...nie bądź taka..podziel się  :cool:  

Albo ja mogę sobie tego przystojniaka zabrać...fajny  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Łomatko
To miały być kwiaty   :cool:  

Chyba pomyliłem linki   :Wink2:  

Nie martw się arco, kasia nie jest zaborcza. Tak się tylko droczy publicznie   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Oj, oj...przeczuwałam, że nastąpi jakaś wpada...
> Kaśka..no...nie bądź taka..podziel się  
> 
> Albo ja mogę sobie tego przystojniaka zabrać...fajny


hej   :big tongue:  
zara zara, popatrzeć proszę  bardzo, ale tak od razu brać???  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

pyszne ciasteczko ,nie????  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
weź troszkę, dla wszystkich starczy, myślę  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

kwiaty mówisz...a po co Ci linki do takich chłoptasiów  :Roll:   :cool:   :Lol:  

No takk...Kaśka może i by się podzielila, ale ja się dzielić nie lubie  :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

ciasteczko pyszne tylko jak na mój gust cycki ma troche za małe  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ale nie  - serio mówię  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> kwiaty mówisz...a po co Ci linki do takich chłoptasiów    
> ...


No i sie wydało   :Roll:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> kwiaty mówisz...a po co Ci linki do takich chłoptasiów    
> ...
> 
> 
> No i sie wydało


nooooooooo, teraz masz wybaczone na 100%  :cool:  
buziaki,  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Marta, weź się ugryź w język !! !!

yyy...fajne zdjęcie...  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> 


To ??
No mi też się podoba   :Wink2:  

A gryzienie Martusiu jest zdecydowanie złym odruchem którego niegrzeczna dziewczynka powinna się oduczyć   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

I tym kolorowym zdjęciem zakończmy dzisiejszy dzień.
Dobranoc   :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

O ranyy  :ohmy:  Gdzieżeś to wygrzebał ??  :ohmy:   :Roll:  

Nie lubię tego zdjęcia - specjalnie to zrobiłeś złośliwcu   :cool:

----------


## jabko

> O ranyy  Gdzieżeś to wygrzebał ??   
> 
> Nie lubię tego zdjęcia - specjalnie to zrobiłeś złośliwcu


Nie mogę spać (przez Ciebie) to grzebie   :big grin: 

Jeszcze raz DOBRANOC.
Ja dziś śnieo ... słonecznikach   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Dobranoc, dobranoc  :big grin:  

A swoje szybciutko zabrał  :Roll:  No cóż - przynajmniej mi się udało  :cool:

----------

No tak  :Evil:  , verki nie ma to jabko harcuje  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Hehe *Edmar70* cudowanie wyszłaś
> *NS* super fotki, takie klimatyczne  Fajne miejsce 
> Proszę wklejać dalej... Ja wciąż czekam


Takie tam spontaniczne fotografowanie.Za to Twoje fotki mają specyficzny klimacik.Zapodaj jakąś z tej serii bo dzisiaj piątek i wickend sie zaczyna a przy tym piękna z Ciebie dziewczyna  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .

pzdr.

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Hehe *Edmar70* cudowanie wyszłaś
> *NS* super fotki, takie klimatyczne  Fajne miejsce 
> Proszę wklejać dalej... Ja wciąż czekam  
> 
> 
> Takie tam spontaniczne fotografowanie.Za to Twoje fotki mają specyficzny klimacik.Zapodaj jakąś z tej serii *bo dzisiaj piątek* i wickend sie zaczyna a przy tym piękna z Ciebie dziewczyna   .
> 
> pzdr.


Spójrz w kalendarz  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


o mamuniu brawo za spostrzegawczość.  :oops:   :Wink2:  .Ale kropeczka27 i tak jest piękna w każdy dzień tygodnia.Więc małe sprostowanie.
w związku z tym ,że dziś czwartek i jutro wickend sie zaczyna, kropeczko27!!! wklej tu fotkę niech im zrzednie mina  :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .I żeby nie było ambarasu dzisiaj we czwartek robimy sobie wickend i jedziemy do lasu.
może być?
 :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Ja pitole. Ale jaja.





> No tak  , verki nie ma to jabko harcuje


Wybaczysz ?? (_patrz fotka Davida powyzej)_  :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ja pitole. Ale jaja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> ...


Jedną fotką chcesz dwie kobiety zadowolić???????  :ohmy:   :Confused:  

Ty nie pitol, Ty już więcej NAM nie rób takich harców  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

cześć jabuszko  :cool:

----------


## jabko

To może ten sam model sfotografowany z tyłu   :Roll:

----------

> Ja pitole. Ale jaja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> ...


Przez słabość do jabłek wybaczam  :Lol: , ale dawaj jeszcze swoje zdjęcie bobaska- golaska to się całkiem udobrucham 
 :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Przez słabość do jabłek wybaczam , ale dawaj jeszcze swoje zdjęcie bobaska- golaska to się całkiem udobrucham


To może ja Cie udobrucham w inny sposób   :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> o mamuniu brawo za spostrzegawczość.   .
> w związku z tym ,że dziś czwartek i jutro wickend sie zaczyna, kropeczko27!!! wklej tu fotkę niech im zrzednie mina    .I żeby nie było ambarasu dzisiaj we czwartek robimy sobie wickend i jedziemy do lasu.
> może być?


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

*NS* specjalnie dla Ciebie z moich lat młodości   :cool:   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## andre59

Obiecałem niedawno swoje nowe fotki,
oto one  :cool:

----------


## jabko

...cukiereczek jak zawsze słodki   :cool:  

A Ty andre na weselu byłeś ?  ... postrzelać
Antonio B. normalnie   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> ...cukiereczek jak zawsze słodki   
> 
> A Ty andre na weselu byłeś ?  ... postrzelać
> Antonio B. normalnie


jabko   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Kropeczka , fanie napisałaś z lat młodości, jakbys teraz stara była   :cool:  
Kokietka   :Wink2: 

Andre, elegancik z Ciebie   :cool:

----------


## jabko

ziabka może Ty cos wkleisz 
moze być na drabinie   :Roll:

----------


## KiZ

O, ciekawy wątek.

Kropeczka27, podobnaś do Elizabeth Berkley   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Jasne że fajny.
I ile lachonów na każdej stronie
Prawdziwe lachonarium   :Lol:

----------


## andre59

> ...cukiereczek jak zawsze słodki   
> 
> A Ty andre na weselu byłeś ?  ... postrzelać
> Antonio B. normalnie


Tym razem jatki nie było  :big grin:  
Wystarczyło się odwrócić i spojrzeć prosto w oczy  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*andre*  :big grin:  
przystojniak z Ciebie  :cool:  
ta fotka, gdzie grasz na gitarze szczególnie mi się podoba  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *andre*  
> przystojniak z Ciebie  
> ta fotka, gdzie grasz na gitarze szczególnie mi się podoba


potwierdzam *kuleczka*, potwierdzam
te czarno-białe zdjęcia są bardzo.......  :oops:  
no mają coś w sobie  :cool:

----------


## ila66

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *andre*  
> przystojniak z Ciebie  
> ta fotka, gdzie grasz na gitarze szczególnie mi się podoba 
> 
> 
> potwierdzam *kuleczka*, potwierdzam
> te czarno-białe zdjęcia są bardzo.......  
> no mają coś w sobie


Również popieram !
och Andre ,Andre ..... !

ciekawe kiedy JABKO wklei swoje zdjęcia ?

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Prawdziwe lechonarium


I to jest właściwy tytuł wątku.   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał jabko
> 
> ...cukiereczek jak zawsze słodki   
> 
> A Ty andre na weselu byłeś ?  ... postrzelać
> Antonio B. normalnie  
> 
> 
> Tym razem jatki nie było  
> Wystarczyło się odwrócić i spojrzeć prosto w oczy


w jej oczy ?    :Lol:

----------


## jabko

...oczy tej małej, jak dwa błękity   :big grin:  




> ...
> ciekawe kiedy JABKO wklei swoje zdjęcia ?


NIGDY
Do samego końca ... mojego lub wewątku gębowego.
Chyba że tytuł wątku zmienimy na Frankeistein czytany nocą   :ohmy:

----------


## guscik

> Spontaniczne wklejanko.


To ja rowniez spontanicznie, tak na lonie natury. :big tongue:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> Spontaniczne wklejanko.
> 
> 
> To ja rowniez spontanicznie, tak na lonie natury.


leworęczny jesteś...?     :Roll:

----------


## joan

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> Spontaniczne wklejanko.
> 
> 
> To ja rowniez spontanicznie, tak na lonie natury.


wyłysiałe trochę to łono...  :cool:

----------


## izat

guscik,
jako metroseksualny facet interesujący się szpilkami i torebkami  :big grin:  powinieneś wiedzieć co zrobić ze swoją łysiną i siwymi jak gołąbek piórkami
nad figurą też mógłbyś popracować  :big grin: 
bleee

----------


## Żelka

Trzepialske baby!   :Lol:  Czy nikt juz dzis przyrody nie podziwia?   :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

Zeljka, że ja się czepiam? no co Też Tobie chodzi po GŁOWIE...?  :Wink2:  
zasmucił mnie tylko ubytek w igliwiu widoczny GOŁym okiem na tym urokliwym landschsfciku...  :Roll:  

ja zatem,ośmielona wątkiem o górach ,wkleję coś znad morza

----------


## Heath

prosimy od frontu   :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

A, jaka cwana a leb zaslonila.   :Wink2:  I w ogole slabo wiadac to co najwazniejsze.   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> A, jaka cwana a leb zaslonila.


"Łeb"?   :ohmy:   Chyba Ci się fotki pomyliły  :wink:

----------


## andre59

> A, jaka cwana a leb zaslonila.   I w ogole slabo wiadac to co najwazniejsze.


Właściwie to nic nie widać  :cool:   :Confused:

----------


## joan

> A, jaka cwana a leb zaslonila.  I w ogole slabo wiadac to co najwazniejsze.


a co najważniejsze?  :Roll: 

acha - czemu guścika rozmowy nocne ktoś wywalił? fakt - nic z tego nie zrozumiałam, ale żeby od razy wywalać?

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> A, jaka cwana a leb zaslonila.
> 
> 
> "Łeb"?    Chyba Ci się fotki pomyliły


O jej no, zaraz mnie tu op..... publicznie!   :Lol:  
Przeciez Joan wie, ze ja wiem, ze Ona jest piekna i zgrabna kobotka. Przecierz ja Ja widzialam, wlasnie dlatego uznalam, ze wolno mi zartowac.   :cool:  Mowisz, ze przegielam?   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
A kto nie widzial Joan, niech zaluje, jest czego.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> A, jaka cwana a leb zaslonila.  I w ogole slabo wiadac to co najwazniejsze.  
> 			
> 		
> 
> a co najważniejsze? 
> 
> acha - czemu guścika rozmowy nocne ktoś wywalił? fakt - nic z tego nie zrozumiałam, ale żeby od razy wywalać?


nocne?   :ohmy:  
o rane znowu cos przegapilam   :Evil:   :cool:   :Wink2: 
aha, najwazniejsze te piekne blond wlosy, zgrabne nogi i postawa, no i w ogole calosc...   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

*Zeljka* - luzzzz,   :Wink2:  Ja wiem że Ty wiesz to, o czym inni nie wiedzą...  :Wink2:  

ale bij zabij nie wiem kiedy mnie tu widziałaś w blond włosach  :ohmy:   (no, balejage miałam wtedy i może jak blond wyszło...normalnie szatynka jestem  :Roll:  )
A ten kawałek nochala w berecie i "okolice ozora" to wszystko na co mnie stać...wiesz, ja trochę nieśmiała jestem...  :oops:  strasznie nie lubię jak robi mi się zdjęcia - stąd małżonek robi mi je z ukrycia (zza pleców) żeby pozostało mu po mnie cokolwiek, gdyby coś...  :Wink2:  

a nocne żale są oczywiście nocne tylko dla nas...  :Wink2:  może szkoda że nie cię ominęło, - poprosiłabym cię o tłumaczenie...bo ja nie załapalam  :Wink2:  

PS - więc co jest *najważniejsze*? (nie wyłgasz się...  :Wink2:  )

----------


## Żelka

A to w taki razie balejaz byl super.
No dobra, powaznie teraz powiem, najwazniejsze to jest to czego nie widac czyli to co pozostaje jak juz to co widac znika.   :big grin:

----------


## celt

Kropeczka - zdjecie z lat mlodosci miodzio. Z lat mlodosci czyli swierzutkie tak ?

----------


## joan

> A to w taki razie balejaz byl super.
> No dobra, powaznie teraz powiem, najwazniejsze to jest to czego nie widac czyli to co pozostaje jak juz to co widac znika.


ech ,Ty dyplomatko...  :Wink2:  
to w takim razie - co jest najważniejsze z tych rzeczy mniej ważnych , które widać, nawet jeśli maja tendencję do zanikania?  :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

caloksztalt   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
no figury nie widac na zdjeciu powyzej..., a masz swietna   :big grin:

----------


## jea

*Guścik* chyba przechlapane masz...posty Ci wywala

----------


## joan

guscik - co sie z toba dzieje - pojawiasz sie i znikasz- wciaz za mało jabłek? zastaw cały sad - może ci odpuszczą...  :Wink2:  



> prosimy od frontu


mam coś trochę bardziej "od frontu" (choć zdjęcie też zrobione podstępem   :Roll:

----------


## guscik

OK.  :big grin: 

Trzeba bylo tak od razu. :big tongue: 


Tak wiec przepraszam za stwierdzenie , ze Jaruzelska to zakapior.  :cool:  Za stawianie czapki jablek i tej drugiej  rowniez.  :big grin: 


....ale za ŻuChWe to zero skruchy, przeciez kazdy ja ma,  :big tongue:  wieksza lub mnejsza lub taka jak "siostra" Romana G.  :cool: 

PS. w tej intencji ide wyklepac paciorek na kolanach. :cool:

----------


## Heath

> mam coś trochę bardziej "od frontu" (choć zdjęcie też zrobione podstępem


niezła fujarka   :cool:

----------


## joan

:Lol:   :Lol:  
mam jeszcze kobitkę - ale bez fujarki  :Wink2:  
dzieciaki do dzis rechoczą na widok tych frontowych, niezwykle urokliwych detali architektonicznych...(zwłaszcza córka - na widok tego instrumentu...  :Wink2:  )

----------


## guscik

Jestem na etapie fascynacji ŻuChWa. :cool:  Interesuje mnie tylko ten temat obecnie. :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

> ...


co czytałaś   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

*joan*
piękna fotka, atrakcyjna kobieta (szkoda że bez twarzy), ale dzięki temu jesteś  bardziej intrygująca  :cool:   :Wink2:  

Ps.czy to Chorwacja?

----------


## joan

*jabko*
"Z głowy" Głowackiego   :Roll:   autobiografia emigranta któremu akurat w Ameryce się udało...  :Wink2:  

*Kuleczka* -tak...  :sad:  Chorwacja...  :cry:  tam zostawiłam serce moje ...   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

Ja też niedawno wróciłam z Chorwacji  :Wink2:  
Te parę dni wystarczyło, żeby sie na zabój zakochać.
Napewno tam wrócę......

----------


## dżempel

czytała "kamienie na szaniec"
 :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*dżempel*, a choćby nawet, to co  :Roll:  
żaden wstyd lekturę sobie po latach przypomnieć  :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

Ale po co się tak katować w wakacje? Przecież te kamienie odcisną swoje piętno na ......

----------


## joan

*dżempel* - ty nie _zbaczaj_ z tematu - o światowej literaturze i piętnach  :Wink2:   do innego wątku zapraszam - póki co wklej może jakąś gębową fotkę ...  :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> *dżempel* - ty nie _zbaczaj_ z tematu - o światowej literaturze i piętnach   do innego wątku zapraszam - póki co wklej może jakąś gębową fotkę ...


Ukaldu dolnej szczeki, raczej dorosly czlowiek zmienic nie moze, a o niewygodzie swiadcza  zalazania  zmarszczek mimicznych w okolicach wysunietych warg. :big tongue: 




Natomiast zdjecia *kulczki* w _odchudzalni_ sa za...ste, jestem fanem od poczatku. :cool:  Caluje nozki.  :cool:  :big tongue: 
PS. a buzka jak u aniolka, czyli jak "siostra blizniaczka" mojej zonki.  :big tongue:

----------


## joan

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
widzisz guścik - wróciłam i wreszcie masz rekina do zabawy...co ty byś beze mnie robił na tym forum... przy mnie się rozwijasz  :Wink2:  
ale cokolwiek jeszcze wymyslisz biorę to na klatę  :cool:   - niezły fun już mieliśmy, choć przyjemność była po mojej stronie - cały czas wierzę że wymylisz coś równie wciągającego...jak na razie nie trafiasz w ciekawy temat...

Miss You Less, See U More...

PS *Kulka* - seksi laska, przyłączam się do miłośników jej cudnie obfitych...kulek...ja jak zielonooka -też chciałabym takie  :oops:  , na 100% wyłapałabym ją z tłumu i sie za nią obejrzała na ulicy...

----------


## joan

a właściwie - co mi tam  :cool:   - raz kozie smierć   :Lol:  - masz tu zbliżenie boczne co ma dużo pikseli - se możesz przybliżać i szukać...ciekawostek -będzie więcej zabawy...  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Fiu, fiu *Joan*...
Piękny profil... i te usta...  :oops:

----------


## Chef Paul

> Fiu, fiu *Joan*...
> Piękny profil... i te usta...


 ... no i ... "czy te oczy mogą kłamać"   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## dżempel

Faktycznie pięknie tu wyszłaś i kapelusik masz super!

----------


## dżempel

no to i może moją gębe pokaże (wraz z córcią)

----------


## frosch

*dzempel*   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
fiu , fiu   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

przepraszam !!! ale ...  to nie tak ze *joan* "pieknie wyszła " (na zdjeciu)  tylko* joan*  pieknie wyglada ! tak po prostu


ps. lubie takie leciutko zadarte nosy  :smile:  i powiem ci ze jakbym byla facetem to bys mi sie cholernie podobala (jestem kobieta - wiec tylko zgrzytam zebami w zlosci   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  )

----------


## andre59

Miło Cię poznać *dżempel*  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

Łooooł 

ale śliczne te nasze kobitki.... 
*Joan*... podpisuje sie pod słowami Zielonookiej... napisała dokładnie to sobie pomyślałem...
*Dżempel*...  nie wiem czy dobrze to zabrzmi.. ale... wyglądasz lepiej niż córka... przynajmniej ja to tak odebrałem..

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## zielonooka

> Łooooł 
> 
> ale śliczne te nasze kobitki.... 
> *Joan*... podpisuje sie pod słowami Zielonookiej... napisała dokładnie to sobie pomyślałem...
> *Dżempel*...  nie wiem czy dobrze to zabrzmi.. ale... wyglądasz lepiej niż córka... przynajmniej ja to tak odebrałem..
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


he he ja myslalam ze to siostry - a roznica wieku tak 2-gora 3 lata  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## guscik

> a właściwie - co mi tam   - raz kozie smierć   - masz tu zbliżenie boczne co ma dużo pikseli - se możesz przybliżać i szukać...ciekawostek -będzie więcej zabawy...



Nic nie moge szukac, okolice czola nosa i boki brody ktos zamaskowal. :Lol: 

Pozostaje pierwsze spontanicznie wklejone zdjecie :



Te drugie zmiejsza "chubby" brode, ale dzieki magicznom _plama_. :big tongue: 

PS.zapewne to rodzaj asow, ktore byly ostatnio w rekawie. :big grin: 
- makijaz firmy "czarna dziura".  :big tongue:

----------


## joan

cholera   :Lol:  guścik   :Lol:  - wypadły ci juz wszystkie zęby...?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :cry:  
że co? Chubba? - taka :Bubba?  :Wink2:  
*dżempel* - niech tu się tylko jabko lub jea zjawią (wielbiciele kobiecych oczu) to masz przechlapane...  :Wink2: 
PS makijażu na wakacjach "nie noszę" - a na tym zdjęciu byłam po kilku snurkowaniach w Mljeckim jeziorze - parę razy bardziej zasolonym niz Adriatyk - co widac np. po zasolonych włosach...  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Nie tylko oczu jean, nie tylko oczu
Usta i noski też lubimy. O szyji nie wspominając   :Lol:  

dzempel fajna ta Twoja czerwona sukienka
Córci przekaż że rózowa też   :cool:

----------


## dżempel

Fakycznie źle się wyraziłam  :oops:  Powinno być tak : Jaka piękna kobieta w błękitnym kapeluszu na tym zdjęciu  :Lol:  Ale pisze naprawde serio!!!

----------


## guscik

> cholera   guścik   - wypadły ci juz wszystkie zęby...?    
> że co? Chubba? - taka :Bubba?  
> *dżempel* - niech tu się tylko jabko lub jea zjawią (wielbiciele kobiecych oczu) to masz przechlapane... 
> PS makijażu na wakacjach "nie noszę" - a na tym zdjęciu byłam po kilku snurkowaniach w Mljeckim jeziorze - parę razy bardziej zasolonym niz Adriatyk - co widac np. po zasolonych włosach...



Przeciez jestes niby inteligentna, tak trudno zrozumiec co jest makijazem elektronicznym.  :big tongue: 


_Czabbi_ broda jest rowniez stonowana dla zatarcia kontratu z pierwszego ujecia profilu. :big tongue: 

PS. co roku moja stara jezdzi do Izraela , ja co kila lat i odwiedzamy _Morze Martwe_. Rozumiesz co mam na mysli?  :big tongue:  Taka sciema moze byc dobra tylko dla laika.  :big grin:

----------

czasami odnoszę wrażenie ze guścik i ns to ta sama osoba, podobny styl wypowiedzi   :Confused:

----------


## guscik

> czasami odnoszę wrażenie ze guścik i ns to ta sama osoba, podobny styl wypowiedzi


juz zapuszczam wasa. :cool: 

PS. nie lubie oszustow. :big tongue:

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> czasami odnoszę wrażenie ze guścik i ns to ta sama osoba, podobny styl wypowiedzi  
> 
> 
> juz zapuszczam wasa.
> 
> PS. nie lubie oszustow.


  :Lol:  A pokażesz wtedy fotkę z przodu?  :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał guscik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...



Pewnie, ale bez wasa. :big tongue:   Nie jestem Turek.  :cool:

----------


## guscik

Juz jezdemmm. :big grin: 




tak jak obiecalem, bez wasa. :cool:

----------


## jabko

> A pokażesz wtedy fotkę z przodu?


Ty lepiej pokaż swoje   :big grin:   ... swoją   :cool:

----------


## joan

> Przeciez jestes niby inteligentna, tak trudno zrozumiec co jest makijazem elektronicznym.


no właśnie - ponieważ jestem tylko "niby" to za cholerę nie wiem jak można w Microsoft Fhoto Editor zrobić makijaż  :Lol:   tym bardziej elektryczny...  :Wink2:  
PS ja jednak odwazniejsza jestem - i gębę zapodałam mimo że tylko "z profila"...  :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał guscik
> 
> 
> Przeciez jestes niby inteligentna, tak trudno zrozumiec co jest makijazem elektronicznym. 
> 
> 
> no właśnie - ponieważ jestem tylko "niby" to za cholerę nie wiem jak można w Microsoft Fhoto Editor zrobić makijaż   tym bardziej elektryczny...  
> PS ja jednak odwazniejsza jestem - i gębę zapodałam mimo że tylko "z profila"...


czyli koparka. :big tongue: 

PS.hhhhhhheeeee. :cool:

----------


## joan

no dobra - jak zabawa to zabawa - do trzech razy sztuka  
znalazłam i coś bardziej od frontu, choć też podstępem zdobyte...  
ale uwaga wrażliwi- są tam zmarszczki   (dzięki guścikowi - ja, ta tylko "niby" odkryłam, że jak sie człowiek marszczy - to się mu robią zmarszczki  ) 
czekam na kolejne odkrycia 
_Miss You Less, see you more..._

----------


## guscik

> no dobra - jak zabawa to zabawa - do trzech razy sztuka  
> znalazłam i coś bardziej od frontu, choć też podstępem zdobyte...  
> ale uwaga wrażliwi- są tam zmarszczki     (dzięki guścikowi - ja, ta  tylko "niby" odkryłam, że jak sie człowiek marszczy - to się mu robią zmarszczki  ) 
> czekam na kolejne odkrycia  
> 
> 
> 
> _Miss You Less, see you more..._


Nic nie ma do odkrywania, wszystko sie potwierdzilo. :cool:  

Mamy cos wspolnego, mam szczeke twojego rozmiaru, ale to rzecz ludzka i ma wiele zastosowan.  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> 


Well well well   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

jeszcze raz cześć wszystkim i dzięki za miłe słowa  :oops:  .A tak nawiasem mówiąc ,to córcia wygląda dużo dużo lepiej ,tylko akuurat na zdjęciu jest zła!!  :ohmy:  A jak wiadomo złość piękności szkodzi   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> no dobra - jak zabawa to zabawa - do trzech razy sztuka  
> znalazłam i coś bardziej od frontu, choć też podstępem zdobyte...  
> ale uwaga wrażliwi- są tam zmarszczki     (dzięki guścikowi - ja, ta  tylko "niby" odkryłam, że jak sie człowiek marszczy - to się mu robią zmarszczki  ) 
> czekam na kolejne odkrycia  
> 
> 
> 
> _Miss You Less, see you more..._


chromolić urojone zmarszczki...  *Joan*'ka że aż miło popatrzeć...
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## maksiu

> jeszcze raz cześć wszystkim i dzięki za miłe słowa  .A tak nawiasem mówiąc ,to córcia wygląda dużo dużo lepiej ,tylko akuurat na zdjęciu jest zła!!  A jak wiadomo złość piękności szkodzi


no cóż... żeby nas przekonać musisz podrzucić nowy materiał do analizy, kolejne zdjęcie swoje i córki..  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  bo ja i tak będę sie trzymał swojej wersji
pozdrawiam
m.

----------

> jeszcze raz cześć wszystkim i dzięki za miłe słowa  .A tak nawiasem mówiąc ,to córcia wygląda dużo dużo lepiej ,tylko akuurat na zdjęciu jest zła!!  A jak wiadomo złość piękności szkodzi


Corka bardzo ładna ale podzielam zdanie maksia  :big tongue:  
*Guścik*, masz uroczy usmiech, ale oczka takie malutkie ci sie zrobiły, nie wiem   :Roll:  moze to od słońca. Lepiej załuż okulary  :cool:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> jeszcze raz cześć wszystkim i dzięki za miłe słowa  .A tak nawiasem mówiąc ,to córcia wygląda dużo dużo lepiej ,tylko akuurat na zdjęciu jest zła!!  A jak wiadomo złość piękności szkodzi  
> 
> 
> Corka bardzo ładna ale podzielam zdanie maksia  
> *Guścik*, masz uroczy usmiech, ale oczka takie malutkie ci sie zrobiły, nie wiem   moze to od słońca. Lepiej załuż okulary


czuje sie zaszczycony. :cool: 

Postaram sie je zaprezentowac bardzo dobrze, w odpowiednim kontrascie. :big tongue: 



Lubie miec wszystko z najwyzszej polki, nawet majtki , skarpety , koszulke i osprzet turystyczny musi byc z jednej renomowanej firmy. :big grin:  Natomiast okulary w gory ,tylko z krysztalu mineralnego, nie ma co dziadowac. :cool: 

Jestem wielbicielem pieknych kobiet, o szlachetej kobiecej urodzie i super dobrych rzeczy. :cool:

----------

Trochę lepiej, ale bez tego kontrastu byłoby jeszcze lepiej   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

trudno ,trzeba się przyznać młodośc górą!!!! Daje zdięcie pierworrodnej ,gdzie [img]napewno wygląda korzystniej niż na poprzedniej fotce. Zresztą oceńcie sami.(ta po prawej to moja  :Wink2:  )

----------


## naLeśnik

> trudno ,trzeba się przyznać młodośc górą!!!! Daje zdięcie pierworrodnej ,gdzie [img]napewno wygląda korzystniej niż na poprzedniej fotce. Zresztą oceńcie sami...


ocena na 5   :smile:   ...ale i tak jestem pod wrażeniem *dżempel* zdjęcia z Tobą wyżej   :oops:

----------


## dżempel

Dziękuje ślicznie! no i masz zarumieniłam się   :oops:

----------


## maksiu

> trudno ,trzeba się przyznać młodośc górą!!!! Daje zdięcie pierworrodnej ,gdzie [img]napewno wygląda korzystniej niż na poprzedniej fotce. Zresztą oceńcie sami.(ta po prawej to moja  )


podtrzymuje swoje zdanie.... dżempel jeśli masz ochotę możesz dalej próbować wpłynąć na moją zmianę zdania  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## dżempel

Maksiu -dziękuje!  :big tongue:  ,Dalej nie będe Cię przekonywać ,bo już nadużyłam zaufania -i powklejałam zdjęcia bez zgody nastolatki  :oops:  Oby się niezorientowała  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

> Maksiu -dziękuje!  ,Dalej nie będe Cię przekonywać ,bo już nadużyłam zaufania -i powklejałam zdjęcia bez zgody nastolatki  Oby się niezorientowała


cóż.... nastolatka.. to... tylko tło  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## dżempel

jeszcze raz dziękuje i pozdrawiam  :big tongue:

----------


## KiZ

Źli ludzie  :Evil:  dżempel, nie wiem czego im brakuje w Twojej córce, ale jakby nadmiernie cierpiała to ja się poświęcę i ją pocieszę  :cool:

----------


## celt

> Miss You Less, See U More...
> .


Lubimy Faithless ??

A fotki przednie.

----------


## joan

*celt-* tak - Faithless  :cool:   - przez cały urlop grało mi to w głowie...  :Wink2: ..
nadal "otrząsnąć" się nie mogę z tych wakacji...hmmm ...zapach fig...rozgrzanej żywicy sosen piniowych, gaje oliwne, sady pomarańczowe i cytrynowe...rozmaryn...i morze- ciepłe morze...

acha - dziękuję wszystkim za miłe słowa...  :oops:   :smile: 

PS *jabko* - zaskoczyłeś mnie mile...(szyja?  :Wink2: )

----------


## Heath

> Napisał joan
> 
> Miss You Less, See U More...
> .
> 
> 
> Lubimy Faithless ??


Deep in the bosom of the gentle night
Is when I search for the light
Pick up my pen and start to write
I struggle, fight dark forces
In the clear moon light
Without fear... insomnia
I can't get no sleep

----------


## jea

> Nie tylko oczu jean, nie tylko oczu
> Usta i noski też lubimy. O szyji nie wspominając   
> 
> dzempel fajna ta Twoja czerwona sukienka
> Córci przekaż że rózowa też


*dżempel*, ja jeszcze dodam, że jest na _czym oko zawiesić_  :cool:   :Wink2:  

*guscik*, fajne foty ino ten dresik już mi się opatrzył  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

no ale markowy... to przeca trzeba pokazywać ... 
aż wszyscy się opatrzą  :wink:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Dżempel* - piekna córa ! Po mamusi ma się rozumieć  :cool:

----------


## joan

*Heath*  :cool:  
zawsze tak jest - kiedy czeka nas długą podróż bierzemy naturalnie cały zestaw płyt z muzyką "do samochodu"- żeby nie zasnąć i żeby nie być uzależnionym od np. słowackich lub węgierskich stacji radiowych...  :Wink2:  (chociaz kupa śmiechu jest i przy tym - np. na Węgrzech złapalismy NKOTB - (pozdrowienia dla zielonookiej  :Wink2: ) Modern Talking i Sabrinę  :Lol:  
w domu już jej nie słuchamy "przejedzeni" do granic (trzy dni w trasie  :Roll:  )  ale chcąc nie chcąc ta muzyka siedzi w nas tak głęboko...i gdzieś zasłyszana - przywołuje wspomnienia...  :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

> długą podróż


I got it sleeping rough on the streets in the rain
I got it, learning to share my people's pain
I got it making flowers grow in hearts of stone
I got it cos I always take the *long way home*

 :cool:   :cool:

----------


## joan

:cool:   :cool:  
zaraz nas wywalą - bo tu o gębach...ale jako że zapodałam sporo fotek na ćwiczenia dla guścika - może będzie mi odpuszczone  :Wink2:  

bo jak _home_, to tylko Stereophonics ( _So maybe tomorrow I'll find my way home_ - godzinami...  :Roll:  
zasłyszałam ostatnio ten motyw w "Mieście gniewu"(Crash)...

----------


## Heath

> zaraz nas wywalą - bo tu o gębach...ale jako że zapodałam sporo fotek na ćwiczenia dla guścika - może będzie mi odpuszczone  
> 
> bo jak _home_, to tylko Stereophonics ( _So maybe tomorrow I'll find my way home_ - godzinami...  
> zasłyszałam ostatnio ten motyw w "Mieście gniewu"(Crash)...


nie wywalą, bo moja gęba też tu jest  :Wink2:  

co do Stereophonics, to tylko Dakota   :smile:

----------


## selimm

> no to i może moją gębe pokaże (wraz z córcią)



Pogratulować córki ....ech 
ale
mamuśka tez niczego sobie

----------


## celt

> Napisał celt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał joan
> 
> ...


To ja z zonka lubie ten kawalek:
"...insomnia please release me and let me dream of
Makin' mad love to my girl on the heath
Tearin' off tights with my teeth.."


Wkleic cos? Bo dawno chyba mnie nie bylo  :smile: )))

----------


## arcobaleno

*celt* - wklejaj - Twoje fotki zawsze z przyjemnością się oglada !  :big grin:

----------


## jea

> *celt* - wklejaj - Twoje fotki zawsze z przyjemnością się oglada !


Zwłaszcza żonki  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

> Wkleic cos? Bo dawno chyba mnie nie bylo )))


Celtowej jeszcze dawniej   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## joan

nie gadać tylko wklejac - obaj panowie do roboty - zdjęcia gąb własnych i ew. (ale tylko ew.  :Wink2:  ) małżonek  :Lol:  
bo ja sie poświęciłam i gęby przejrzałam i najbardziej mi tu* Heath* podpadł (na str. 15 same krzyzyki  :Confused:  )no  :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> no ale markowy... to przeca trzeba pokazywać ... 
> aż wszyscy się opatrzą


oczywiscie. :big grin:  U mnie nawet walizki musza byc odpowiednie w zaleznosci od odwiedzanego kraju. :big tongue: 

W Polsce obsluga lotnistowa jest na poziomie ameryki poludniowej , wiec walichy musza byc twarde. :big tongue:  Oczywiscie nie jest to podyktowane targaniem CD z muzyka. :Lol:  W naszych czasach wozi sie kolekcje 10000 piosenek w kieszeni spodni. :big grin:  A-ha jak mamy zamiar odwiedzac Wlochy,Izrael,Australie to smialo mozna uzywac pokazowek L.Vouitton. :cool: 



Te sa identyczne jak butetka, skarpetki majtki i koszula. :big grin:  Wlasnie ukladam je do schowka. :cool: 

PS.walizkami tez trzeba sie pokazac i odroznic od plebsu. :big tongue:  Szkoda tylko , ze gorskie okulary odjechaly z watku.  :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

widocznie były za bardzo plebejskie...

----------


## guscik

> zapodałam sporo fotek na ćwiczenia dla guścika - może będzie mi odpuszczone ...


Rozczarowalas mnie , mialo byc tajemniczo ,kuszaco itp. :cool:  Tak jak kiedys pisalem , ze w wa-wce kosztuje to odpodnio do poziomu towaru, a taki towar za doplata dla mnie bym  omina. :cool: 

PS. juz to zaznaczylem , ze uwielbiam kobiety o szlachetnej urodzie i odpowiednich procjach ciala, dla mnie odstajace uszy u panienki, sa juz jej kasacja uboczna. :cool:

----------


## guscik

> widocznie były za bardzo plebejskie...


dokladnie tak. :big tongue: 
 Jestem czlowiekiem bardzo rozwaznym i idac w gory dbam o to, aby okulary nie przekraczly ceny 1000 zloty, moga sie rozbic spadajac z gorki.  :big tongue:  Natomiast, te drogie zatrzymuje na pokaz - mam kilka par. :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Jestem czlowiekiem bardzo rozwaznym i idac w gory dbam o to, aby okulary nie przekraczly ceny 1000 zloty,


"Złoty.*CH"*.

----------


## Anoleiz

kurcze no to wtopa... 
eee ja myślałam że przynajmniej w $$ 
o ile nie w eurosach a tu 1000 złociszy?
pffff

normalnie porażka 
schodzisz waćpan na psy ...

----------


## guscik

> kurcze no to wtopa... 
> eee ja myślałam że przynajmniej w $$ 
> o ile nie w eurosach a tu 1000 złociszy?
> pffff
> 
> normalnie porażka 
> schodzisz waćpan na psy ...



bo, chce wygladac jak facet jaruzelskiej. :big grin:  :cool:  :big tongue:

----------


## malmuc

> W Polsce obsluga lotnistowa jest na poziomie ameryki poludniowej , wiec walichy musza byc twarde


o popatrz, a moja rodzina, zanjomi i ja też mieliśmy rozprute walizy przez obsługę na lotniskach Ameryki Płn.  :Wink2:  
Był kiedyś pokazywany fajny filmik z ukrytej kamery
jak to pięknie amerykańska obsługa rozpruwa i okrada walizki   :Confused:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał guscik
> 
> W Polsce obsluga lotnistowa jest na poziomie ameryki poludniowej , wiec walichy musza byc twarde
> 
> 
> o popatrz, a moja rodzina, zanjomi i ja też mieliśmy rozprute walizy przez obsługę na lotniskach Ameryki Płn.  
> Był kiedyś pokazywany fajny filmik z ukrytej kamery
> jak to pięknie amerykańska obsługa rozpruwa i okrada walizki


Wiem, wiem 1 kradziez na 84K przelatujacy. :big grin: 

PS. jak walizka, taki okes gwarancji i jej zycia. Za dobre trzeba zaplacic "bardzo slono" i nie ma obaw.  :big tongue:  Obserwujac rodakow na okeciu w ciagu 1h naliczylem moze 4 z dobrymi kuframi. :cool:

----------


## dżempel

Jabłko dzięki że Ci się sukienki podobają ,ale córci nic nie przekaże bo w tajemnicy wkleiłam fotke z nią  :oops:  KiZ -ona jest nieletnia  :cool:

----------


## guscik

> Jabłko dzięki że Ci się sukienki podobają ,ale córci nic nie przekaże bo w tajemnicy wkleiłam fotke z nią  KiZ -ona jest nieletnia


ale 16 ma?  :big tongue:

----------


## dżempel

ma , ale to nadal dziecko  :Wink2:  .

----------


## jabko

nieletnia   :ohmy:  
a kysz

Wklej jeszcze swoje ... fotki   :Lol:

----------


## Heath

> nie gadać tylko wklejac - obaj panowie do roboty - zdjęcia gąb własnych i ew. (ale tylko ew.  ) małżonek  
> bo ja sie poświęciłam i gęby przejrzałam i najbardziej mi tu* Heath* podpadł (na str. 15 same krzyzyki  )no


No dobra, miejmy to za sobą ...



sorry, nie mogę zapanować nad albumem.

----------


## jabko

mmmmmmmm   :smile:  

A tego goscia po lewej to po co wkleiłeś ?   :Roll:

----------


## guscik

> ma , ale to nadal dziecko  .


zawsze na lody zaprosic mozna, co nie?  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> PS *jabko* - zaskoczyłeś mnie mile...(szyja? )


Miałem na myśli bioderka ale chyba źle napisałem   :Roll:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał joan
> 
> ...
> PS *jabko* - zaskoczyłeś mnie mile...(szyja? )
> 
> 
> Miałem na myśli bioderka ale chyba źle napisałem


rozumiem jabko, że żonka ciągle w podróży???  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

Heat ale Ty jesteś zmyślny !!! odrazu oczko nam puszczasz  :Wink2:              Guścik--  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  [/b]

----------


## Heath

> Heat ale Ty jesteś zmyślny !!! odrazu oczko nam puszczasz              Guścik--    [/b]


powiedzmy że szedłem pod słońce   :cool:

----------


## guscik

> Heat ale Ty jesteś zmyślny !!! odrazu oczko nam puszczasz              Guścik--    [/b]



Rozumiem , ze lodow nie lubisz.

PS. ja rowniez jestem zmyslny i wspaniale lody sewuje. :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> rozumiem jabko, że żonka ciągle w podróży???


Leży plackiem w Chorwacji, moze nawet tam gdzie joan była   :Lol:  

A ja tyram na rodzinę   :Evil:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> ...
> rozumiem jabko, że żonka ciągle w podróży???   
> 
> 
> Leży plackiem w Chorwacji, moze nawet tam gdzie joan była   
> 
> A ja tyram na rodzinę


wzdychając do forumowych ładnych kobiet  :cool:  
taaaaaa, ciężki jest twój los  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Bardzo cieżki   :Lol:  

Użądzam małą schadzkę w Twoich comments.
Zapraszam   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

guścik -  :Roll:  komu ty wreszcie chcesz serwować te lody  :cool:   :big tongue:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Bardzo cieżki   
> 
> Użądzam małą schadzkę w Twoich comments.
> Zapraszam


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
o żesz!! idę tam  :Roll:

----------


## guscik

> guścik -  komu ty wreszcie chcesz serwować te lody


Chetnie bym sie umowil na lody z ta Pania, ktora ma czerwony dodatek pod rozpieta bluzeczka.  :big tongue:

----------


## dżempel

Nie obiecuj!!! Bo co zrobisz jak się zgodze  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## YreQ

> no to i może moją gębe pokaże (wraz z córcią)


no pięknie, pięknie  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*dżempel*, *joan*, chylę czoła  :cool:  
sexy babki   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Ps. *dżempel*, do tej pory myślałam, że jesteś facetem  :oops:   :Lol:  

*Heath*, niezmiernie miło widzieć Cię ponownie  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Cyk iskierka zgasła.  :cool:

----------


## joan

*Health* - poszedłeś na skróty...nieładnie nieładnie...  :Roll:  miało być  "tajemniczo i kusząco"...?   :Wink2:  




> Napisał joan
> 
> ...
> PS *jabko* - zaskoczyłeś mnie mile...(szyja? )
> 
> 
> Miałem na myśli bioderka ale chyba źle napisałem


PS Nie wiem gdzie żonka jest w tej Ch, bo tam gdzie ja byłam słomiane wdowy miały tzw. ful opszyns...  :oops:  
swoja drogą - ja nie pozwoliłabym się mojemu męzowi tak dla rodziny poświęcać...  :cool: 

*NS* - a możesz te zdjątka w szerz a nie wdłuż poustawiać?

----------


## Heath

> *Health* - poszedłeś na skróty...nieładnie nieładnie...  miało być  "tajemniczo i kusząco"...?


niezupełnie. wczoraj zdjęcie zajmowało pół strony.
koniec i bomba kto nie widział ten trąba

----------


## joan

*Heath* - młodzieniaszek z Ciebie...  :Wink2:  i w ogóle...  :cool:   :Wink2:  

*Ns* - dawno Cię nie było  :Lol:   - ktoś nawet chciał cie obrazić i podejrzewał że Ty i guścik to 2 w 1, jak: 
wash&go
pragnienie&sprite
Bonnie&Clyde
policjanci z Miami
Gucio i Maja...  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Krótko.
Kiedyś nie rozumiałem "*Q*" ale teraz już wiem co ma na myśli wypowiadając sie w  taki sposób.Już mi to nie przeszkadza.Pięć porównań.Z tego ostatniego to kto jest według ciebie mają a kto guciem?  :Roll:

----------


## kofi

*Ns* miłą masz rodzinkę, tylko czemu ich pokazujesz, a siebie chowasz?
Czy to ten grzeczny synuś hoduje pająka?
I gdyby ten wątek o butach i torebkach nie był ostatnio hmmm  :Roll:  , to mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcie żony, bo fajne ma i jedno i drugie.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Ktosiu*, kto śmiał zrobić Ci taką krzywdę?   :wink:

----------


## celt

Mowicie macie  :smile: 
Blazej z Julia


Marta

----------


## kuleczka

*celcik* swietne te zdjęcia  :big grin:  
Mam pytanie.....czy Ty kiedykolwiek masz zły humor?
Bije od Ciebie taka dobra energia.
Pozdrowienia dla córeczki i ślicznej żony  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Pytanie:


> ........miłą masz rodzinkę, tylko czemu ich pokazujesz, a siebie chowasz?


zresztą bardzo dobre pytanko.Nie chce słuchać już krytyki pod swoim adresem wiec pomyślałem ,że będę się od czasu do czasu *chwalił
* tak *chwalił* moją kochaną rodzinką.Zawsze to jakaś forma przyjemności na tym zacnym forum.

----------


## celt

> *celcik* swietne te zdjęcia  
> Mam pytanie.....czy Ty kiedykolwiek masz zły humor?
> Bije od Ciebie taka dobra energia.
> Pozdrowienia dla córeczki i ślicznej żony


Dziekuje. Zdjecie Marty troche za ciemne  :smile:  A co d ohumory to jak sie pewnie domyslasz miewam zly czasami  :smile:  No ale jak sie z corka umawia czlowiek na zabawe to trudno nie miec dobrego humoru. Wiecej zdjec zoreczki jakby ktos mial ochote obejrzec tutaj: tutaj

----------


## kuleczka

Takiego nawału hipokryzji nie zdzierżę  :Roll:  
Osoba, która ustalała rankingi w gębach, 
która parę stron wcześniej ocenia forumowiczki w kategorii "ty do pierwszej dziesiątki, a ty nie"
która krytykuje nogi forumowiczki w "szpilkach"......................pisze, że nie zniesie krytyki   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Poza tym, Ciebie, zacny forumowiczu, krytukuje się zwykle za niezborne i nieskładne wypowiedzi, a nie za wygląd  :big grin:  
To dwie diametralnie różne sprawy.

----------


## kuleczka

> Dziekuje. Zdjecie Marty troche za ciemne


no proszę Cię, chciałabym mieć choć jedno takie "za ciemne" zdjęcie   :Wink2:  
dla mnie super

----------


## joan

> kto jest według ciebie mają a kto guciem?


niech sobie przypomnę warsztaty z antropologii...hmmmm...tak więc mając na uwadze:
wyraźne spłaszczenie poziome twarzoczaszki, proporcjonalnie zanizoną pojemność mózgowia (patrz:kurzy móżdżek) oraz wyjątkowo krótki odcinek kręgów szyjnych (ujmowany lakonicznie skrótem ABS) wnioskuję ze zdjęcia że bardziej mu do Gucia...  :cool:  a Tobie do Mai  :Wink2:  
a Maje to fajne dziewczyny - wiem bo mam  :Wink2:  

chociaż ja wolę dychotomię Pragnienie versus Sprite...bardziej inspirująca...  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Taka właśnie krytyka już mi nie przeszkadza.To nauka.


> Zawsze przebaczaj swoim wrogom. Nic ich bardziej nie potrafi rozłościć.


.Niniejszym to czynię  :cool:  .

----------


## jea

*celt* foty super...szczególnie Z Turcji  :cool:   :Wink2:  
Całusy dla Julki i pozdrowienia dla Marty  :big grin:

----------


## celt

> Napisał celt
> 
> Dziekuje. Zdjecie Marty troche za ciemne 
> 
> 
> no proszę Cię, chciałabym mieć choć jedno takie "za ciemne" zdjęcie   
> dla mnie super


Sluze uprzejmie  :smile:  Moze na nastepnym zlocie ?

----------


## celt

> *celt* foty super...szczególnie Z Turcji   
> Całusy dla Julki i pozdrowienia dla Marty


Dziekuje. Jea - ta towja Nowa Wies to ta w Swarzedzu ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Takiego nawału hipokryzji nie zdzierżę  
> Osoba, która ustalała rankingi w gębach, 
> która parę stron wcześniej ocenia forumowiczki w kategorii "ty do pierwszej dziesiątki, a ty nie"
> która krytykuje nogi forumowiczki w "szpilkach"......................pisze, że nie zniesie krytyki       
> 
> Poza tym, Ciebie, zacny forumowiczu, krytukuje się zwykle za niezborne i nieskładne wypowiedzi, a nie za wygląd  
> To dwie diametralnie różne sprawy.


Wszystko co piszesz jest prawdą.Troszku ta hipokryzja jest za mocna ale niech tak pozostanie.Szkoda psuć wątku więc po indiańsku zwinę wigwam i odejdę.Nie chciałem tak mocno cię urazić piszac 



> zresztą bardzo dobre pytanko.Nie chce słuchać już krytyki pod swoim adresem wiec pomyślałem ,że będę się od czasu do czasu chwalił
> tak chwalił moją kochaną rodzinką.Zawsze to jakaś forma przyjemności na tym zacnym forum.


Znowu się pomyliłem.sorki.Ale nie myśl sobie ,że nie wrócę  :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie *żmijko nr2*

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> *celt* foty super...szczególnie Z Turcji   
> Całusy dla Julki i pozdrowienia dla Marty 
> 
> 
> Dziekuje. Jea - ta towja Nowa Wies to ta w Swarzedzu ?


Nie, w małopolsce  :cool:

----------


## joan

> Napisał joan
> 
>  zapodałam sporo fotek na ćwiczenia dla guścika - może będzie mi odpuszczone ...
> 
> 
> Rozczarowalas mnie , mialo byc tajemniczo ,kuszaco itp. Tak jak kiedys pisalem , ze w wa-wce kosztuje to odpodnio do poziomu towaru, a taki towar za doplata dla mnie bym  omina.
> 
> PS. juz to zaznaczylem , ze uwielbiam kobiety o szlachetnej urodzie i odpowiednich procjach ciala, dla mnie odstajace uszy u panienki, sa juz jej kasacja uboczna.


jazzu, nie wiedziałam że sie aż tak zaangażujesz  :Roll:   :Lol:  naprawdę mi schlebiasz...  :Wink2:  
gdybym wiedziała zapodałabym ci lepsze zdjęcia niż te które robił mój małżonek  :Wink2:  w cieniu, pod słońce, automatem...zero profesjonalizmu  :Wink2:  



> Rozczarowalas mnie , mialo byc tajemniczo


_Co ty wiesz o_ ...tajemniczości...   :cool:  
*guścik-* jesli ty na hajlajfie znasz się tak jak na kobietach....to pozostaje mi tylko tobie życzyc płynności...finansowej...bo to chyba jedyna twoja wartość...  :Roll:  
PS za komplement dziękuję - szczerze - jeśli to zauwazyłeś to znaczy że chyba wreszcie dojrzałam - bo jak dotąd jak dzieciak wyglądałam (liczę że już nikt nie będzie mnie szczypał w policzki i mówił jaka to pyzata chineczka jestem ti ti ti (brrrr  :Mad:  )... ale dobrze późno niż wcale... :Wink2: 
*PS* -to co - Pragnienie czy Sprite?
 :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*joan*  nie oceniaj go tak.To ,że potrafi utrzymać swoją płynność finansowa to wcale go nie dyskryminuje.Wręcz przeciwnie podnosi jego wartość.Doskonale gotuje,jak nikt inny wkur....ucho,jest poukładany zewnętrznie(meble,jachty,torebki,wina,obuwie itp).Co z tego ,że fizycznie zbudowany jest inaczej czego i tak nie można stwierdzić bo zawsze wiadoma część jest zakryta.Fajny ma samochód,zgrabną żonę i córkę.Elokwentny i ostry w ocenie innych ale też zdrowo przyjmujący krytykę wedle swoje osoby.Mocny gościu i zajebiś..cie konkretny.

----------


## joan

> Doskonale gotuje,
> Fajny ma samochód,
> Elokwentny i ostry w ocenie innych 
> Mocny gościu i zajebiś..cie konkretny.


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 
*NS*- a jednak Pragnienie...?

----------


## celt

Czy zdjecia guscika sa gdzies tutaj  :smile:  ??




> *celt* - wklejaj - Twoje fotki zawsze z przyjemnością się oglada !


zapomnialem wczesniej dodac: *"i vice versa"*

----------


## Anoleiz

jacie... konretnie zajeb... gościu... 
tia... 
i to wszystko wynika z fotorelacji jego bujnego 
i obfitego w hedonistyczne przyjemności życia... 
z metkami w górze  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
>  Doskonale gotuje,
> Fajny ma samochód,
> Elokwentny i ostry w ocenie innych 
> Mocny gościu i zajebiś..cie konkretny.
> 
> 
>    
> *NS*- a jednak Pragnienie...?


Przecież Ci to już kilka razy powiedział.Wiec w czym rzecz.Tyle ma a jednak pragnienie?Popraw mnie jeśli się myle.  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

ale co trzeba przyznać ma rzadki dar autokreacji ponad wszystko  :wink: 
noo i zniża się tu do nas maluczkich ... 
jak dobry ojciec który pokaże jedynie słuszną drogę 
jedynie słusznych wyborów w każdej dziedzinie życia  :wink:

----------


## celt

Gosc sie przeciez dobrze bawi to wszystko  :smile: 

Ponawiam pytanie jest tu jego foto? Bo to watek, w ktorym chodzi o zobaczenie jak wygladaja inni uczestnicy forum

----------


## Anoleiz

jest gdzieś jego foto od tyłu  :wink: )) na tle przepięknych okoliczności przyrody... 
o ile jeszcze nie zostało skasowane  :smile:

----------


## Anoleiz

a od przodu tez jest... na stronie 73  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> jacie... konretnie zajeb... gościu... 
> tia... 
> i to wszystko wynika z fotorelacji jego bujnego 
> i obfitego w hedonistyczne przyjemności życia... 
> z metkami w górze


Chcesz z nim podyskutować na ten temat?Niby jak to ma inaczej uzewnętrzniać?
Ma klasę i tyle.  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  (udało mi się to powiedzieć  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  )
Wiem ,że mnie zje....e za takie słowa ale wiele można sie od niego nauczyć.Czasami to chciałem go utopić  :Lol:   ale powoli człowiek przyzwyczaja sie.I powoli czuje co chce nam *Q* mówić i po co.

----------


## Anoleiz

z klasą to bym nie przesadzała... jednak  :wink: 

ale  :wink:  no kwestia gustu czyż nie?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ale co trzeba przyznać ma rzadki dar autokreacji ponad wszystko 
> noo i zniża się tu do nas maluczkich ... 
> jak dobry ojciec który pokaże jedynie słuszną drogę 
> jedynie słusznych wyborów w każdej dziedzinie życia


*może*  :Confused:   :Roll:

----------


## jea

Ktoś gustowi w d... włazi i to ze śpiewem na ustach...
Pragnienie...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> z klasą to bym nie przesadzała... jednak 
> 
> ale  no kwestia gustu czyż nie?


Widzisz np.jea ładnie to opisuje powyżej.I tak jak to mówisz to rzecz gustu.  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> Jestem wielbicielem pieknych kobiet, o szlachetej kobiecej urodzie i super dobrych rzeczy.


Haha dobre  :smile:  Najczesciej osoby, ktore w taki sposob pisza a bedac w watku w ktorym wkleja sie zdjecia (nie koniecznie z pomazana twarza) nieskore sa do tego aby swoim sie podzielic, sa wielbicielami pieknych kobiet o szlachetnej kobiecej urodzie (kobieta o kobiecej urodzie *(sic!)* ), ktore to kobiety podziwiaja kupujac kolorowe gazetki dla facetow. Ale, ze marzenia to piekna rzecz wiec nie ma sie co czepiac.

Guscik, nie wstydz sie i pokaz sie. Domyslam sie, ze lubisz byc proszony przez kobiety o szlachetnej kobiecej urodzie  :smile:  :smile:  a ja taką nie jestem ale moze sie odwazysz?

----------


## Anoleiz

podobno nie powinno się karmić trolli, ale czasem trudno jest się powstrzymać  :wink:

----------


## joan

> Ktoś gustowi w d... włazi i to ze śpiewem na ustach...
> Pragnienie...


pragnienie...  :Lol:

----------


## celt

Hehe  :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

:Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> czasami odnoszę wrażenie ze guścik i ns to ta sama osoba, podobny styl wypowiedzi


To ja 


a to *Q*

  jeżeli to zauważysz to ja łysieje inaczej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> podobno nie powinno się karmić trolli, ale czasem trudno jest się powstrzymać


a to dlaczego?Ze karmią sie sami?Naiwnością ludzką.  :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

dlatego że to do niczego zwykle nie prowadzi...  :wink:  
troll pozostanie trollem na wieki wieków i koniec - taka to już trollowa natura

----------


## kuleczka

Tyle postów na temat jednego forumowicza  :big grin:  
i o to chodzi   :cool:  (bynajmniej nie mnie  :Wink2:  )

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dlatego że to do niczego zwykle nie prowadzi...  
> troll pozostanie trollem na wieki wieków i koniec - taka to już trollowa natura


A ja znam inna definicje.


> .....*trolle* są kamiennymi istotami (forma życia oparta na krzemie), najdłużej zamieszkującymi Dysk. Przystosowane są do życia w niskich temperaturach – w cieple ich krzemowe mózgi tracą zdolność nadprzewodnictwa, więc zaczynają bardzo powoli myśleć. Z tego powodu są, *mimo swej siły, lekceważone przez ludzi.* Podobnie jak u krasnoludów, ich naturalnym środowiskiem *są góry*, co jest przyczyną wzajemnej nienawiści rasowej.
> 
> W górach trolle tradycyjnie zajmowały się siedzeniem pod mostami i czyhaniem na nieuważnego podróżnego, obecnie zajęcie to jest rzadko spotykane z powodu emigracji trolli na tereny zamieszkanych przez ludzi. Jako kamienne stworzenia jedzą kamienie i ignorują rośliny (dla trolli wszystkie rośliny to jedno i to samo – mają tylko jedno słowo opisujące rośliny) jako rzeczy niejadalne. Większość zwyczajów (także zaloty) ma bardzo bliski związek z biciem się kamieniami po głowach. Gdy troll zaczyna "filozofować" i coraz bardziej rozmyślać nad sensem istnienia, zmienia się w kamień na zawsze.



nie wiem co na to *Q*? ja juz byłem tak różnorodnie nazywany ,że troll z ust takich to nie zniewaga.Nie takie osąąbistosci mię nazywały jeszcze ładniej.

----------


## Anoleiz

a czemu tak spersonalizowałeś moją wypowiedź a propos trolla? 
nie była skierowana do Ciebie personalnie ani nie była o Tobie...  :smile: 

ja znam inną definicję trolla, ale chyba nie o definicję tutaj chodzi  :smile:

----------


## joan

> Tyle postów na temat jednego forumowicza  
> i o to chodzi   (bynajmniej nie mnie  )


czyli znowu  :tongue: ragnienie  :Wink2: 
PS proszę o równie ciekawe dychotomie /2 w 1  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tyle postów na temat jednego forumowicza  
> i o to chodzi   (bynajmniej nie mnie  )


Wybacz mi moje spostrzeżenie.Pisać-źle,nie pisać jeszcze gorzej.Ten zły ten niedobry .Hipokryta,psychol,baran i co jeszcze?

Wklej swoją fotkę to i sie wypowiem.



> ....bynajmniej nie mnie....


 no to o co chodzi?

foteczka już nie rodzinna bo sie znowu czepisz....to z zebrania Trolli  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  



Znowu cię pozdrowię

----------


## guscik

Ktos dostal tutaj wylewu w nocy. :cool:

----------


## celt

> Tyle postów na temat jednego forumowicza  
> i o to chodzi   (bynajmniej nie mnie  )


Sedno sprawy. DObrze ujete. Proponuje wiec juz nie ciagnac tematu. POgadamy o zdjeciach i przyjemniejszych rzeczach.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dlatego że to do niczego zwykle nie prowadzi...  
> troll pozostanie trollem na wieki wieków i koniec - taka to już trollowa natura


nie wynika z tego ,że to *Q* nim jest.  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

NS, obawiam się, że nie rozumiem twojego przesłania  :big grin:  

*joan*  :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Tyle postów na temat jednego forumowicza  
> i o to chodzi   (bynajmniej nie mnie  )
> 
> 
> czyli znowu ragnienie 
> PS proszę o równie ciekawe dychotomie /2 w 1


sa dwa typy ludzi:
Tacy , ktorzy jak mowia to maja. :cool: 




&

Tacy, co sie ciagle kreca i by chcieli. :cool:

----------


## jea

> NS, obawiam się, że nie rozumiem twojego przesłania  
> 
> *joan*


Moje rozumiesz?  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

NS, kuleczka to zdjecia juz wklejala z tego co pamietam  :smile: 

A ty dlaczego smarujesz zolta farba po buzi. Takich zdjec nie trzeba tutaj bo nic nie wnosza. Wklej prosze fotke "normalna"




> sa dwa typy ludzi:
> Tacy , ktorzy jak mowia to maja.
> 
> &
> 
> Tacy, co sie ciagle kreca i by chcieli.


Dobrze powiedziane. Mialem juz sie nie odzywac w tym temacie ale sie skusilem, wiadomo  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS, obawiam się, że nie rozumiem twojego przesłania  
> 
> *joan*


To proste.Nie potrzebne są twoje obawy.Nie rozumiesz i koniec.A może nie chcesz zrozumieć?  :Roll:   :Roll:   :cool:  

specjalnie dla ciebie bo w gębach jesteśmy foteczka.


widzisz a ja zaczynam cię lubić  :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

no w sumie miały być gęby a nie tułowia z żółtymi plackami  :smile:

----------


## KiZ

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Tyle postów na temat jednego forumowicza  
> i o to chodzi   (bynajmniej nie mnie  )
> 
> 
> czyli znowu ragnienie 
> PS proszę o równie ciekawe dychotomie /2 w 1


Proszę bardzo:
Kajko i Kokosz,
Bolek i Lolek,
Flip i Flap,
Starsky i Hutch...
 :wink:

----------


## guscik

> NS, kuleczka to zdjecia juz wklejala z tego co pamietam 
> 
> A ty dlaczego smarujesz zolta farba po buzi. Takich zdjec nie trzeba tutaj bo nic nie wnosza. Wklej prosze fotke "normalna"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...pewnie , ze wiadomo.. 
Tylko kocie lby czasami takiemu "Tacy", sie nadmiernie na nogawkach podrobionych spodni produkuja. :cool:  :big tongue:

----------


## jea

> no w sumie miały być gęby a nie tułowia z żółtymi plackami


Kiedyś wklejał normalne, teraz podrabia guscika, nawet tym samym _sprejem_ się maluje   :Lol:  
czyli pragnienie...

----------


## Maxtorka

> sa dwa typy ludzi:
> Tacy , ktorzy jak mowia to maja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> Tacy, co sie ciagle kreca i by chcieli.


Znany jest i trzeci typ:

To tacy co jak mówią że mają to mówią   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał Anoleiz
> 
> no w sumie miały być gęby a nie tułowia z żółtymi plackami 
> 
> 
> Kiedyś wklejał normalne, teraz podrabia guscika, nawet tym samym _sprejem_ się maluje   
> czyli pragnienie...



nie to po wylewie.To i tak szczescie , ze moze pisac.

----------


## niktspecjalny

*celt* czasami tak trzeba.

----------


## joan

No. I znowu jest śmesznie.  :Roll:

----------


## guscik

> Napisał guscik
> 
> sa dwa typy ludzi:
> Tacy , ktorzy jak mowia to maja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> ...


Dlatego  ja tak czesto aparatu uzywam, aby z takimi k...mi  nic nie miec wspolnego.  :Wink2:

----------


## guscik

> No. I znowu jest śmesznie.


Mozna dostac wylewu - radosci. :cool:  Ja tak mam, gdy czytam twoj autoportret.

----------


## guscik

Biore aparat i ide troche zdjec porobic. :big grin: 

PS. oczywiecie bez kocich lbow i  bazarowcow.

----------


## celt

> *celt* czasami tak trzeba.


Dlaczego?

*Arcobaleno* czy masz juz aparat ???

----------


## dżempel

Celt -piękne zdjęcia Twoje ,córci a przedewszystkim Marty. Pozdrowionka  :big tongue:  I przyłaczam się do prośby o więcej fotek -wtedy chociaż wiadomo z kim się pisze.                                                                                                  Ps.Tak wiem Kuleczko ,że niektórzy biorą mnie za faceta -taka ksywa  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*celt* - świetne zdjęcia !
Widzę, że też masz żonę Martę i córkę Julkę  :big grin:  To tak jak mój mąż  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Teraz dopiero widzę, że pytasz o mój nieszczesny wykąpany aparat  :Roll:  
Niestety działać nie chce a na nowy będziemy musieli poczekać bo mamy lekki (  :Roll:  ) finansowy dołek   :Confused:  
Ale - ja już średnią wklejania zdjeć i tak wyrobiłam  :Wink2:  Niech inni nadrabiają  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

eeee, lecę na złamanie karku, myślałam, że *arco* dała superfotkę  :big grin:  
i co
i nico   :Roll:

----------


## celt

To kuleczko daj swoje za siebie i za arco )))

Arco - no, fajnie mamy z twoim mezem  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kulka* Moja Ty   :Wink2:  - specjalnie dla Ciebie wklejam wyszperaną starą fotę  :Wink2:   Sprzed kilku lat wprawdzie ale chyba może byc, co??  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Dzięki  :Wink2:  
Sprzed kilku lat.......hmmm................  :cool:  
to jeszcze czasy dyskotek, imprez i podrywów (pamietam co pisałaś w "obciachach", miałam tak samo hihi)  :cool:   :big grin:  
eh, stare dzieje......  :cool:  
fajna fotka
mimo że nie zmieniłaś się wcale, to jednak widać ten młodzieżowy luz na zdjęciu  :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

> Teraz dopiero widzę, że pytasz o mój nieszczesny wykąpany aparat  
> Niestety działać nie chce a na nowy będziemy musieli poczekać bo mamy lekki (  ) finansowy dołek   
> Ale - ja już średnią wklejania zdjeć i tak wyrobiłam  Niech inni nadrabiają


Marta... podrzuć mi do roboty ten aparat, spróbuje do niego zajrzeć
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

*Kulka*  - to jeszcze nie te czasy (wtedy to o cyfrówce nawet się nie marzyło  - musiałabym zeskanować hehe)..tu już byłam grzeczna i chyba nawet zaręczona - to dokładnie 3 lata temu.. Fajna spontaniczna wyprawa po zakup samochodu do Francji - przy okazji postanowiliśmy zwiedzić co nieco - na wariata, ale jak miło!

*Maksiu*  - nie wiem czy da sie o jeszcze odratować, ekranik się rozpłynął troszku...  :Confused:

----------


## celt

no to jeszcze raz z prostym tlem  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

> *Maksiu*  - nie wiem czy da sie o jeszcze odratować, ekranik się rozpłynął troszku...


co szkodzi sprobować.. oczywiście jeśli masz taką wolę
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> 
> *Maksiu*  - nie wiem czy da sie o jeszcze odratować, ekranik się rozpłynął troszku... 
> 
> 
> co szkodzi sprobować.. oczywiście jeśli masz taką wolę
> pozdrawiam
> m.


Ok - to przyjde - może pojutrze  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


może być, najlepiej napisz sms'a jak sie bedziesz wybierac  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## joan

tak tak - przez chwilę były tu moje dzieciaczki...special for *Zeljka*... i wszystkich rodziców...
ale posłuchałam rad forumowiczów (co się z tymi zdjęciami stac może, jak trafią w ręce jakiegoś frustrata...  :oops: )   :sad:  
stąd dzieci nie będzie...
ale żeby post nie był jałowy, wkleję moją pomarszczoną szczękę  :Wink2:  , i bez makijażu fryzjera i tipsów  :Wink2:   i jeszcze z kwaśną miną...  :Wink2:  (dlaczego celujesz we mnie tym obiektywem...)

----------


## celt

ładnie  ipiegowato chyba  :smile:

----------


## joan

> ładnie  ipiegowato chyba


no tak - zapomniałam - tak, mam także piegi, cholera  :Mad:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Mufka

Trafilam, jeszcze na dzieci  :smile: , ale mama tez calkiem calkiem  :wink: . A dzieci gratuluje, sliczne.

----------


## joan

> Trafilam, jeszcze na dzieci , ale mama tez calkiem calkiem . A dzieci gratuluje, sliczne.


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
ale szkoda że nie jest tu bezpiecznie ...dla dzieci...  :cry:

----------


## Anoleiz

ja też trafiłam na dzieci... a co, że tak powiem z tym frustratem ? znaczy że nie upubliczniać?

----------


## jea

*joan* prawie jak dziecko ino te dwa argumenty...

----------


## celt

Ja mam od dawna albumy internetowe i jak mialbym sie przejmowac tym, z ektos wezmie jakies zdjecie i itp itd to nic bym tam nie wsadzil. Ja sie nie daje zwariowac i daje kolejne foty z moja ukochana coreczka.

----------


## Anoleiz

no ja też właśnie mam stronę od dawna... i nawet nie pomyślałam, żeby to jakoś ukrywać czy coś...  :big tongue:  

*celt*  a Twoja córeczka śliczna  :smile:

----------


## celt

> *celt*  a Twoja córeczka śliczna


Dziekuje, to po mnie  :smile:  haha Tak na poowaznie to jest tak, podobna do mnie ale uroda po mamusi  :smile:

----------


## joan

> *joan* prawie jak dziecko ino te dwa argumenty...


...  :Roll:  pamiętaj: argumenty mogą być za albo przeciw...  :Wink2:  
poz tym nie należy się do nich zbytnio przyzwyczajać, bo jak podkreśliła Zeljka i tak są na etapie "zanikania"...   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

A ja mam fuksa, załapałam się i na dzieciaczki i na piękną *joan*  :cool:  

*Celt*, słodka dziewuszka  :Wink2:  
dlaczego ja nie mam córci   :Roll:

----------


## Rom

> A ja mam fuksa, załapałam się i na dzieciaczki i na piękną *joan*  
> 
> *Celt*, słodka dziewuszka  
> dlaczego ja nie mam córci


Musisz się bardziej postarać  :big grin:

----------


## joan

no dobrze - przyznaję - spanikowałam trochę z tymi dziećmi...  :oops:  
myślę że z tym zdjęcem nie można "zrobić" nic złego, więc jednak wkleję...
moje prawdziwe "argumenty"...  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...


No fajowe to ... ramionka
a szyja   :cool:

----------


## selimm

> 



fajne ucho

----------


## celt

> no dobrze - przyznaję - spanikowałam trochę z tymi dziećmi...  
> myślę że z tym zdjęcem nie można "zrobić" nic złego, więc jednak wkleję...
> moje prawdziwe "argumenty"...


Super dzieciaki

----------


## Heath

> Napisał joan
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> No fajowe to ... ramionka
> a szyja


no no no, co my tu nie mamy   :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał joan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fajne ucho


Które ??  :Roll:  
Bo widać jakby dwa   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Bardzo ladne macie te dzieciaczki. Z reszta wszystkie dzieci sa ladne i kochane. 
*joan*, laska z Ciebie nie ma co. Powinnas w filmach grac bo masz urode aktorki z Hollywood.   :big tongue:  Kto wie, jakbys sie w Ameryce urodzila to moze juz bys miala swoja gwiazde.   :Wink2:  Z drugiej strony, jednak tutaj w Polsce masz ich dwie,   :big grin:  no chyba, ze meza dolicze, to trzy.   :Wink2:  Wiec i tak wyszlo Ci to na dobre.   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> Bardzo ladne macie te dzieciaczki. Z reszta wszystkie dzieci sa ladne i kochane. 
> *joan*, laska z Ciebie nie ma co. Powinnas w filmach grac bo masz urode aktorki z Hollywood.   Kto wie, jakbys sie w Ameryce urodzila to moze juz bys miala swoja gwiazde.   Z drugiej strony, jednak tutaj w Polsce masz ich dwie,   no chyba, ze meza dolicze, to trzy.   Wiec i tak wyszlo Ci to na dobre.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Zeljka  :Lol:  jak Ty coś powiesz...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  przez Ciebie zmarszczki mi się pogłębiają ...znacząco...  :Wink2:  
dzieciaczki były dla Ciebie - wiesz - za to słowo na b...  :oops:  
A Hollywood...? phiii...jeszcze się taki rezyser nie urodził , który byłby godzien całowac dłąnie młe...   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:  
zresztą  - jeden Gwiazd(or) juz mieszka ze mną pod jednym dachem...jeszcze  :Wink2:  a talent nie znosi konkurencji  :Wink2:  
PS a męża mego też chcesz (zdjęcie?zobaczyć?)  :Wink2: 
a tam...i tak wkleję - na chwilkę - dla Ciebie...  :cool:  (chociaz zamknąłby mnie za to w ciemnej piwnicy...i głodził przez tydzień  :Wink2:  )
a oto mój brzydal

----------


## Anoleiz

ha załapałam się  :wink:  na zdjęcie 
no proszę też ma zmarszczki od śmiacia  :smile: 

bardzo sympatyczną z Was para  :smile:

----------


## frosch

Matko !!! skad ludzie taka urode biora ?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
nie wiem za czym ja stalam w kolejce do P.Boga , chyba za wlosami   :Roll:   :Confused:   :Wink2:  
*joan* sliczna twa rodzinka   :big grin:  
o mezu sie nie wypowiadam ......nie wypada mi   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

Hmmm......ten tego.....yyyy.........  :big grin:  
niezłe ciasteczko* joan*  :oops:   :cool:

----------


## Ew-ka

*joan* - Ty to masz ciacho  w domu   :Lol:    fiu fiu fiu   :Wink2:  jakie zabójcze oko .....   :Lol: 
nie dziwię sie ,że takie śliczne dzieciaki macie   :big grin:

----------


## joan

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
doceniam, doceniam to ciacho moje...  :Lol:   :Lol:  (im więcej zmarszczek i siwych włosów mu przybywa - tym bardziej...  :Wink2:  )
a do tego n a p r a w d ę dobry z niego człowiek...i kawę pyszną robi...i w ogóle...  :Lol:  
(choć ciemnej piwnicy i tak sie boję...  :ohmy:  )   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
PS oczywiście ma też parę wad - ale sie wyrównują z moimi...zaletami  :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

joan -siwe włosy mówisz   :Roll:  

popatrz ile siwych jest w moim ciasteczku   :Wink2:  


 :Lol:  

ps .....i kawe też robi pyszną   :Wink2: 

.....i ja do kompletu ...tj do motoru   :Lol:

----------


## joan

siwe nie siwe wazne że jest za co szarpać....  :Wink2:  
zresztą: każda szanująca się kobieta wie, że siwe jest sexy..  :Wink2:  patrz: Gere, Connery, i inne takie dojrzałe ciacha...wink:

----------


## Anoleiz

w sumie, sexy to jest najbardziej to że nasze  :wink:  a tam łyse, czy siwe czy jeszcze inne... to chyba mniej ważne  :smile:  

moje ciacho jeszcze siwych nie ma... ale łysinkę już... więc ja z tych co to bardziej lubią tych z myślącym czołem łagodnie opadającym na kark...  :wink: )

----------


## joan

> w sumie, sexy to jest najbardziej to że nasze  a tam łyse, czy siwe czy jeszcze inne... to chyba mniej ważne  
> 
> moje ciacho jeszcze siwych nie ma... ale łysinkę już... więc ja z tych co to bardziej lubią tych z myślącym czołem łagodnie opadającym na kark... )


takie sexy też jest sexy...(jeszcze więcej testosteronu  :Wink2:  - i więcej do... głaskania  :Wink2:  ale jeden warunek: brak zaczesek -mąż zapisał mi to w intercyzie małżeńskiej (jakby co :Wink2: ) i obiecał: jak łysieć to z godnością  :Wink2: 
np. jak posiadacz "myślącego czoła" z naszego podwórka, odkąd przestał oszukiwać siebie i nas,  :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

no i o to chodzi...
bosz jakie zaczeski... to takie rozumiem powiewające resztki przyklepane czasem do łysiny????? 
a fuj... rozumiem i popieram w całej rozciągłości taki wpis w intercyzie  :wink:

----------


## dżempel

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Joan śliczny ten Twój brzydal!!!!  :cool:  Tworzycie piękną pare , także na tej dwójce dzieci niemozecie poprzestać  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

A to i ja się latoroślą pochwalę i zdjątko wkleję, bo śliczniejsza ode mnie o Galaktyki wszystkie razem wzięte  :big grin:   :Evil:  
A ponieważ tak się głupio składa, że aktualne zdjęcia równa się związane z końmi, to też i sorry za nakrycie głowy

----------


## jea

braza, Ty nie bądź taka skromna  :cool:  
uroda, to głównie po mamie jest  :Lol:

----------


## braza

> braza, Ty nie bądź taka skromna  
> uroda, to głównie po mamie jest


Ej, cholera *Króliczku*, kiedy to nie skromność przeze mnie przemawia, a zazdrość okrutna  :oops:   Wymieszało się w tym naszym cudzie nieźle i taki fajny efekt końcowy wyszedł, a ja... No cóż... Ja się sobie nie podobam, cała prawda...  :Confused:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> braza, Ty nie bądź taka skromna  
> uroda, to głównie po mamie jest 
> 
> 
> Ej, cholera *Króliczku*, kiedy to nie skromność przeze mnie przemawia, a zazdrość okrutna   Wymieszało się w tym naszym cudzie nieźle i taki fajny efekt końcowy wyszedł, a ja... No cóż... Ja się sobie nie podobam, cała prawda...


Moja rada, zawsze rano usmiechaj się do siebie w lustrze, to pomaga  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...

----------


## Edmar70

O, widzę, że dzieciaczki się pojawiły.  :big grin:  
To ja też wkleję swoje pannice  :Lol:  



A tu sprawcy

----------


## Edmar70

*Brazunia* skoro Twoja córcia śliczniejsza toTy - śliczna.  :big grin:  
Dawaj zdjęcie i nie wymiguj się.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

no to się sprawcy postarali  :Wink2:  córeczki udały się  :Lol:

----------


## braza

> *Brazunia* skoro Twoja córcia śliczniejsza toTy - śliczna.  
> Dawaj zdjęcie i nie wymiguj się.


Też "konne"  :Wink2:  Jakoś tak najczęściej jest okazja na jazdach właśnie  :oops:

----------


## braza

Raz kozie śmierć. A, niech wszyscy wiedzą

----------


## dżempel

koń pięknie wyszedł -Ciebie niezabardzo widze  :Roll:  coś bardziej z bliska daj  :Lol:

----------


## braza

> koń pięknie wyszedł -Ciebie niezabardzo widze  coś bardziej z bliska daj


Znalazłam jeszcze tylko takie, z córcią. Jedno z niewielu na których nie ma koni  :Wink2:   Naprawdę nie mam innych, bliższych, ja nie lubię się fotografować

A tu konna pwtórka

----------


## dżempel

no już lepiej widać- obydwie wyszłyście super  :big tongue:

----------


## rrmi

Fajne jestescie obie Mala *Braza* i ta wieksza  :big grin:

----------


## braza

> Fajne jestescie obie Mala *Braza* i ta wieksza


Lubię Cię *Rrmisiu*  :big grin:  

*Dżempel* - obydwie, tzn. koń i córcia  :Wink2:  
Ja nie kokietuję, poważnie. Jak oglądam te fajne kobiety na Forum to aż mnie coś bierze. Zazdroszczę Im, po prostu  :oops:

----------


## Mufka

Braza - figura modelki   :Lol:

----------


## braza

> Braza - figura modelki


No, normalnie   :oops:   :oops:  
*Mufko* dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

też to zauważyłam ,ale z zazdrości nie napisałam  :oops:

----------


## braza

Dziewczyny Kochane. Chyba będę musiała jakąś terapię przejść, co by nie popaść w jakieś samouwielbienie, na odwrót  :Wink2:  
A poważnie - dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> Raz kozie śmierć. A, niech wszyscy wiedzą


muniu, muniu, postawa wzorowa  :big grin:  
witaj w gronie *braza*  :big grin:

----------


## jea

Noooo *braza*  :ohmy:  
Rame pięknie trzymasz  :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

hmm ja naprawdę braza nie wiem co Ty od siebie chcesz ...  :smile: 

grunt to zaakceptować siebie i już...  :smile: 

piękna mniej lub bardziej jesteś sobą i to się liczy, 
 :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> A tu konna pwtórka


Pięknie anglezujesz...czy jakoś tak..  :Roll:   :Lol:  

Miło mi Ciebie poznać *braza*  :big grin:

----------


## ila66

BRAZUNIA !
śliczna Twoja córeczka !
zasłuzyłaś na siodło !

----------


## Mufka

> Napisał Mufka
> 
> Braza - figura modelki  
> 
> 
> No, normalnie    
> *Mufko* dziękuję


Kobieto Ty nie dziekuj, lepiej dawaj przepis na taka figure   :cool:  
Kurka jezdzilam konno raz, na drugi dzien, nie moglam usiasc   :oops:  , chodzilo tez mi sie ciezko, czy to przechodzi?

----------

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mufka
> 
> ...


Przechodzi  :Lol:  i zobacz na Brazę jaką się ma ładną figurę potem. Ja muszę jeszcze trochę wiecej pojeździć żeby miec taką :oops:  
*Braza* miło cię widziec w gębach  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Targi CEDE tak dla przypomnienia pewnej osobie.

----------


## braza

Witam wszystkim i dziękuję bardzo za takie caaaaałeeee mnóstwooooo cudownych słów  :big grin:   Cieszę się, że w końcu odważyłam się ujawnić, ale też i dalsze ukrywanie się w tak cudownym Towarzystwie byłoby juz niegrzeczne.

I jestem niesamowicie dumna za pochwały moich umiejętności jeździeckich  :big grin: 


A na marginesie dodam, że nie przepadam za słodyczami i piję duuużoooo czarnej, naturalnej kawy  :cool:

----------


## braza

> BRAZUNIA !
> śliczna Twoja córeczka !
> zasłuzyłaś na siodło !


To ja już czekam na kuriera  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

Pozwól *braza*, że i ja dołączę się do komplementów  :Wink2:  
Muszę przyznać, że na koniu (jakkolwiek to zabrzmi  :big grin:  ) wyglądasz bardzo arystokratycznie  :cool:  
pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

*Kuleczko* bardzo dziękuję. 
To na koniu zabrzmiało bardzo ... sympatycznie  :Wink2:  

Żałuję tylko, że nie zdążyłam poznać Twojej osoby. Gdy zawitałam w tym wątku byo już za późno  :sad:   Ale zachwyty pozostały.

----------


## dżempel

Kuleczko -nie daj się prosić dawaj zdjęcia  :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

Kuleczko -nie daj się prosić dawaj zdjęcia  :Lol:

----------


## Heath

> Kuleczko -nie daj się prosić dawaj zdjęcia


popieram!   :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> Kuleczko -nie daj się prosić dawaj zdjęcia 
> 
> 
> popieram!


To nie wiecie, że *kulka* się utajnia  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

mam nadzieje,że teraz grzebie w albumie  :Wink2:

----------


## rrmi

> mam nadzieje,że teraz grzebie w albumie


a kto Ja tam wie gdzie grzebie  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

cze *braza*  :Lol:  
ładny koń   :big grin:  

a kuleczki fotki dodane niedawno są ... tylko nie w gębach .  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> cze *braza*  
> ładny koń   
> 
> a kuleczki fotki dodane niedawno są ... tylko nie w gębach .


Zapodaj linka  :big grin:

----------


## braza

> cze *braza*  
> ładny koń


I jak tu _jabek_ nie lubić  :big grin:

----------


## andre59

> cze *braza*  
> ładny koń   
> 
> a kuleczki fotki dodane niedawno są ... tylko nie w gębach .


pewnikiem są u *jabka* w komputerze  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

> Napisał jabko
> 
> cze *braza*  
> ładny koń   
> 
> a kuleczki fotki dodane niedawno są ... tylko nie w gębach . 
> 
> 
> pewnikiem są u *jabka* w komputerze


A można się włamać do _jabkowego_ komputera?  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> Napisał andre59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


Żeby _wira_ złapać    :ohmy:  
widzisz co w samcach wlepia  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andre59
> 
> ...


Oj, Króliczku, Aniele Stróżu Ty mój  :Wink2:  
Sie by narobiło  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

to jak Kuleczka się wkleja czy trzeba jej szukać po innych wątkach?   :Roll:  Może mała podpowiedź ? Jabko  daj jakieś wskazówki  :big tongue:

----------


## świercz

:smile:

----------


## dżempel

ooo zazdroszcze Ci   :Lol:  Spi maleństwo?

----------


## Rom

> 


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

braza   :Lol:  


A co do kuleczki moi drodzy to trzeba czytać wątki o szpilkach, jedzeniu, figurze itp  :big grin:

----------


## Heath

> A co do kuleczki moi drodzy to trzeba czytać wątki o szpilkach, jedzeniu, figurze itp


uuu, tam to ja się nie zapuszczam

ale zrobię wyjątek   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> braza   
> 
> 
> A co do kuleczki moi drodzy to trzeba czytać wątki o szpilkach, jedzeniu, figurze itp


Skoro mówisz moi drodzy to i ja skorzystam.........i jeszcze dodajesz,że trzeba czytać w/w wątki itd.itd.itd,żeby zobaczyć fotkę kulki.Też tak można.W końcu w gębach wkleja sie przeca co innego.Miałem na myśli inne fotki  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> 


Piękne zdjęcie  :cool:

----------


## elutek

> braza   
> 
> 
> A co do kuleczki moi drodzy to trzeba czytać wątki o szpilkach, jedzeniu, figurze itp


uprzejmie donoszę   :Wink2:  , że *kuleczka* z "grubasów" to się _wykulkowała_
nie ma jej już drugi tydzień   :Evil:    - albo schudła "na wiór" i z racji tego nie
polecałabym oglądania jej zdjęć /bo kto lubi szkielety?    :Roll:  /
 lub też objada się gdzieś po kątach, i przytyła ze 20 kg     :ohmy:   :Wink2: 
/no a jak przytyła te 20 kg. to waży tyle co ja!!!    :big grin:   :Wink2:   /

----------


## usmiechniety troll

> Napisał jabko
> 
> braza   
> 
> 
> A co do kuleczki moi drodzy to trzeba czytać wątki o szpilkach, jedzeniu, figurze itp 
> 
> 
> uprzejmie donoszę   , że *kuleczka* z "grubasów" to się _wykulkowała_
> ...


Zgrabna dziewczyna z niej i w moim typie. :big tongue: 

Nawet jakby utyla te 20kg  to i tak bym nozki calowal. :big grin:  

PS.Widzialem juz egzemplarze na fotkach, ktore masa ciala chcialy wywalic z korzeniami brzoze w lesie. :Lol:  No, ale sie nie retuszowaly elektronicznie. :big tongue:

----------


## kuleczka

co tu się wyrabia  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :big grin:  

*jabko*,no wiesz, ale masz długi jęzor  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

Bdw, ludziska, nie dajmy się zwariować, to jest naprawdę "wiele hałasu o nic"  :Lol: 
i w ogóle, nia ma o czym mówić   :cool:  

Ps.dzięki Q  :Wink2:  

*świercz*, zdjęcie z potomkiem jest ujmujące
bije z niego taka szczerość i emocja uchwyconej chwili.....
będę wścibska: synuś, czy córunia?  :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

tak... zdjęcie przepiękne... takie pełne wyrazu  :smile:  zdaje się, że idziemy w sztukę  :wink:

----------


## joan

witam wszystkie nowe gęby  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

*świerszcz* - cudowne...
hmmm...przwołałeś moje wspomnienia - cudowny zapach niemowlęcia, jego bezbronność, delikatność, zależność...mam podobne zdjęcie z moim synkiem...  :Roll:  teraz to już facet, choć to było tak niedawno...  :oops:

----------


## dżempel

Swiercz -tym zdjęciem wywołał fale wspomnień  :Roll:  Ja to aż bym sobie jeszcze takie strzeliła  :oops:  tylko ślubny niereaguje  :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> Swiercz -tym zdjęciem wywołał fale wspomnień  Ja to aż bym sobie jeszcze takie strzeliła  *tylko ślubny niereaguje*


*dżempel*, po świecie chodzi też dużo _nieślubnych_...     :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

dzięki! oj trzymać na ręku takiego szkraba to naprawde coś! o zapachu nie wspomne. jak zobaczyelm te fotke to odrazu wziąłem sie za jej przeróbke - myśle że efekt jest niezły, no i nie omieszkałem sie nią pochwalić wam  :wink:

----------


## malmuc

*świercz*
pięknie, ale Ci zazdroszczę   :big grin:  
moje młodsze dziecię jeszcze pachnie tak jak dzieciaczki potrafią pachnieć, ale wiem że to już niedługo   :sad:  
nie wiem jak to będzie w nowym domku gdzie ma swój pokoik i  swoje łóżeczko   :Roll:  , na razie śpi z nami w łózku i jakoś mi sie nie śpieszy zeby pozbyć się tej pachnącej przytulanki   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*TrollQu*  pamiętasz takie studenckie czasy?Akademik,wino,wódzia,popitka i panienki?

----------


## joan

eeeee   :Roll:  
- *NS* to ty chyba z tych "wiecznych studentów"  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> eeeee   
> - *NS* to ty chyba z tych "wiecznych studentów"


Precyzyjnie proszę.Fotka jest z targów CEDE z tego roku a akademik badziewiasty jak z 19 lat temu.Tylko ludziska sie zmienili.Niektórzy nawet na korzyść  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## editta

> 


łezka w oku się kręci, piękne zdjęcie

----------


## niktspecjalny

Taka fotka z lat ...tra lala.

----------


## dżempel

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> Swiercz -tym zdjęciem wywołał fale wspomnień  Ja to aż bym sobie jeszcze takie strzeliła  *tylko ślubny niereaguje* 
> 
> 
> *dżempel*, po świecie chodzi też dużo _nieślubnych_...


  chyba musze się rozejrzeć  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Nie może być...gęby spadają, na łeb, na szyję...
Kto zapoda jakąś fajną uśmiechniętą fotkę?  :cool:  
Najlepiej z wakacji - następne dopiero za rok  :Confused:

----------


## zielonooka

Ja moge  :smile: 
tak tradycyjnie na 10 minut  :Wink2: 
- fotka z wakacji na wyspie Sherkinn (tydzien temu  :smile: )
nieczesta okazja podziwiania zielonej sote czyli bez make upy a li jedynie z tuszem na rzesach  :Lol: 

i domowe jazcuzzi (specjalnie zlosliwie zmniejszone coby zgorszenia nie siac  :smile: )

(ps. domowa sauna i jaccuzzi jest pych! polecam! :smile: )

----------


## kuleczka

Wow wow wow!!!  :big grin:  
i bez make up'u  :Roll:  
wpędzasz ludzi w kompleksy bezwzględna kobieto  :Wink2:  
bardo mi się podobasz *Zielona*  :cool:  
Ps.a jak jeszcze kiedyś obetniesz te piękne włosy, to osobiście przyjadę i nakopię Ci do tyłka  :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

Pierwsza fotka, ok...można się doczepić  :Lol:  ten kfiotek kontrastuje  :Wink2:  
Druga fotka...jadę z kulką  :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Ja moge 
> tak tradycyjnie na 10 minut 
> - fotka z wakacji na wyspie Sherkinn (tydzien temu )
> nieczesta okazja podziwiania zielonej sote czyli bez make upy a li jedynie z tuszem na rzesach


Jesteś po prostu piękną kobietą  :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

słonce mnie potwornie  razilo w oczy - to skrzywilam "gebę" i ładnie wyszłam   :Wink2:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Edmar70

Ale ta skrzywiona ma w sobie no.... no to coś.  :cool:  
Zapodaj jakąś "prostą" jeszcze coby porównać można było.  :Wink2:

----------


## joan

no wreszcie się załapałam na Twoje zdjęcie Zielona   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
co ja ci tam będę słodziła...się już nasłuchalaś...i swoje wiesz...i ja się z tym zgadzam...nic dodać nic ująć... pięknie się zestarzejesz...
kurcze - wyszło ż e nie umiem tak kobiecie ,obcej komplementami sypać,  żeby wyszło wiarygodnie i nie podejrzanie miło...  :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

a dziekuje
starczy gebowania  :smile: 

ps. braza - malenka prosba - wykasuj link ze swojego postu  :smile:  dzieki  :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

no i wykasowała fotkę, a ja nie zdążyłam na kompie zapisać  :Evil:  
psiakość  :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

kuleczka - wysle ci na priv jak mi obiecasz ze wydrukujesz przyczepisz na swoich  drzwiach wejsciowych i napiszesz na fotce _" ja tu teraz pilnuje hau hau!!!"_  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## marjucha

> kuleczka - wysle ci na priv jak mi obiecasz ze wydrukujesz przyczepisz na swoich  drzwiach wejsciowych i napiszesz na fotce _" ja tu teraz pilnuje hau hau!!!"_


To mi wyślij.
Odeślę Ci zdjęcie z widokiem, jak to będzie wyglądało  :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> kuleczka - wysle ci na priv jak mi obiecasz ze wydrukujesz przyczepisz na swoich  drzwiach wejsciowych i napiszesz na fotce _" ja tu teraz pilnuje hau hau!!!"_


czy ja też moge prosić o priva  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## kuleczka

> kuleczka - wysle ci na priv jak mi obiecasz ze wydrukujesz przyczepisz na swoich  drzwiach wejsciowych i napiszesz na fotce _" ja tu teraz pilnuje hau hau!!!"_


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   jak pragnę zdrowia, że wydrukuję i powieszę  :big grin:  
na dowód zamieszczę fotkę  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

chłopaki _żałujta, oj żałujta_  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Ciężko mi to pisać, bo zazdrość chwyta za serce, ale *Zielona* to rasowa kobieta jest...............piękna  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> kuleczka - wysle ci na priv jak mi obiecasz ze wydrukujesz przyczepisz na swoich  drzwiach wejsciowych i napiszesz na fotce _" ja tu teraz pilnuje hau hau!!!"_      
> 
> 
>      jak pragnę zdrowia, że wydrukuję i powieszę  
> na dowód zamieszczę fotkę    
> 
> chłopaki _żałujta, oj żałujta_    
> Ciężko mi to pisać, bo zazdrość chwyta za serce, ale *Zielona* to rasowa kobieta jest...............piękna


Żałujem  :Roll:   :cry:   :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

I ja nie wcelowałam w te 10 minut  :sad: 

*Zielonooka*, przyślesz mi?   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

siade i przemysle   :Wink2:  
ale dzis nic nie wklejam bo w domu bede tylko na sekunde - wskakuje do wanny , wyskakuje i wskakuje w ładna kiecke i ide swietowac malenka rocznice  :oops:   z "antkiem"    :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Widzę sporo nowych gębulek na forum!!!!!!!!
A jabłko jak czarował "kobiełki" tak dalej czaruje  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Trzeba na niego uważać, hihihihiiii
Pozdro dla wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!

----------


## ila66

> Widzę sporo nowych gębulek na forum!!!!!!!!
> A jabłko jak czarował "kobiełki" tak dalej czaruje   
> Trzeba na niego uważać, hihihihiiii
> Pozdro dla wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!


witamy,witamy,witamy .....
i na zdjęcia i opisy czekamy  :big grin:

----------


## braza

> A jabłko jak czarował "kobiełki" tak dalej czaruje   
> Trzeba na niego uważać, hihihihiiii


Tak też i uważamy, uważamy  :big grin:  Ale odnosze wrażenie, że *Jabko* ma teraz niezłą konkurencję  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam i gębę dawaj (tulipany też mogą być  :Wink2:  )

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> A jabłko jak czarował "kobiełki" tak dalej czaruje   
> Trzeba na niego uważać, hihihihiiii
> 
> 
> Tak też i uważamy, uważamy  Ale odnosze wrażenie, że *Jabko* ma teraz niezłą konkurencję  
> Pozdrawiam i gębę dawaj (tulipany też mogą być  )


*braza* ja też odnoszę takie wrażenie,że ty odnosisz takie wrażenie  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Nie czaruj tylko zdjęć szukaj  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał braza
> 
> ...


szukam szukam  :big grin:  
Same jakieś takie nieciekwe mam,  :Roll:   :ohmy:  
Ale jutro to już na 99 % wlepie.(jak nie zapomne.)

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Oki. Poczekamy do jutra  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał braza
> 
> ...


Ja też  :Roll:  
A na co???? Bo nie pamiętam??????  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

Hej stuk  :big grin:  
Ty się nie wymiguj tylko pokazuj gębę bo już zapomnielismy jak wyglądasz  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

też tak mówie   :Lol:   poprosimy fotke-bo dawno tu fotek niebyło  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Hej stuk  
> Ty się nie wymiguj tylko pokazuj gębę bo już zapomnielismy jak wyglądasz


Tak ,tak!
Dawaj gębę, a potem w pysk dostanę zza winkla!!!!!!  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Hej stuk  
> Ty się nie wymiguj tylko pokazuj gębę bo już zapomnielismy jak wyglądasz 
> 
> 
> Tak ,tak!
> Dawaj gębę, a potem w pysk dostanę zza winkla!!!!!!


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Że niby ode mnie ??

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


Nie od ciebie  :big grin:  
Czuję się obserwowany i otoczony
 :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


I'm watching you *stukpuk*  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


Aj dont spik dojcz  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


to akurat był inglisz  :Lol:   :Lol:  ,
* stuk* przywołuję cię do porządku !!
ZDJĘCIEEEEE  :Evil:   :Evil:   NOW!!  :Evil:  
no, proszę nie każ czekać kobietom zbyt długo  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


Jutro "kobiełki" moje kochane  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Bo na dziś koniec czatowania.
Stukowa stygnie  :Wink2:

----------


## ila66

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


HIHIHI,ŁADNIE SIĘ WYKRĘCIŁ  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

No to, o to moja nowa gęba (dla niektórych nowa,dla mnie nie, bo męcze się z nią już ponad 20 lat  :Lol:  ).

----------


## kuleczka

Ale ta pani obok, to nie *stukowa*  :big grin:  

ponad 20 lat  :Roll:   jak to traumatycznie brzmi  :Lol:  
szok, normalnie szok  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

> Ale ta pani obok, to nie *stukowa*  
> 
> ponad 20 lat   jak to traumatycznie brzmi  
> szok, normalnie szok


Chyba nie?  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> Ale ta pani obok, to nie *stukowa*  
> 
> ponad 20 lat   jak to traumatycznie brzmi  
> szok, normalnie szok   
> 
> 
> Chyba nie?


tak myślałam, za bardzo jakby.....woskowa jest  :Wink2:  
przystojniak z Ciebie

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...


E brzydal  :big grin:  
Woskowa?!!!!! E! Co ty gadasz?!  :Roll:   Prawdziwa!!!! Tylko ten mój aparat tak "woskuje" albo jakiś tani podkład ma  :big grin:  
Jak bum cyk cyk prawdziwa!!!!!!!

----------


## stukpuk



----------


## dżempel

Witaj  Stukpuk  :big tongue:  Co  za lakier używa  :ohmy:  ta Twoja znajoma coś ją wysztywniło całkowicie  :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Stuk* wytworzył takie pole elektryczne  :big grin:

----------


## jea

> *Stuk* wytworzył takie pole elektryczne


ujemne  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

witam nową gębę stukapuka  :Lol:   (tak z ciekawości - bardziej puka czy stuka?)
trochę jednak wątpliwe wrażenie stukpuk wywołał na tych jędrnych pośladkach (jakaś obrażona czy coś  :Roll:  )  :Wink2:  
pamiętaj: trzeba uważać z tym _zapałem_ do jędrnego i różowego - i rozgraniczać dotyk na: zły  i dobry   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> witam nową gębę stukapuka   (tak z ciekawości - bardziej puka czy stuka?)
> trochę jednak wątpliwe wrażenie stukpuk wywołał na tych jędrnych pośladkach (jakaś obrażona czy coś  )  
> pamiętaj: trzeba uważać z tym _zapałem_ do jędrnego i różowego - i rozgraniczać dotyk na: zły  i dobry


To są ręce które leczą!!!!!!!!  :cool:  
Pierwsza sesja gratis!

----------


## joan

> Napisał joan
> 
> witam nową gębę stukapuka   (tak z ciekawości - bardziej puka czy stuka?)
> trochę jednak wątpliwe wrażenie stukpuk wywołał na tych jędrnych pośladkach (jakaś obrażona czy coś  )  
> pamiętaj: trzeba uważać z tym _zapałem_ do jędrnego i różowego - i rozgraniczać dotyk na: zły  i dobry  
> 
> 
> To są ręce które leczą!!!!!!!!  
> Pierwsza sesja gratis!


dzięki za ten gratis  :Lol:   - ale na przyszłość: więcej gratisów już nie rozdawaj - bo w biznesie (także tym niekonwencjonalnym  :cool:  ) dobre serce nie popłaca...  :Wink2:  , chyba że swą ciężką pracę łączysz z pasją...  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Stuk* - miło Cię znów widzieć  :big grin:  
I fajna ta mała, którą sesjujesz  :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

To są ręce które leczą!!!!!!!!                                                                  tym dotykiem ją zmroziłeś!!!!  :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

Ręce są tak zdrowotne że wosk się topił, ups, co ja mówię przecież prawdziwa jest  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

weekend mija a tu niema żadnych fotek  :Evil:  dalej wklejać  :Wink2:  pokolei nie wszyscy naraz  :Roll:

----------

> weekend mija a tu niema żadnych fotek  dalej wklejać  pokolei nie wszyscy naraz


Dałabyś jakis przykład  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

ja niedawno byłam -poroszę Twoją fotke  :big tongue:

----------

> ja niedawno byłam -poroszę Twoją fotke


Moja cały czas tu się kręci  :Lol:  a poza tym nikt mi nie robi ładnych zdjęć  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

niedowidze na tym kręcocym zdjęciu  :Confused:  .Dawaj fotke ocenimy czy dobrze wyszłaś  :cool:

----------

> niedowidze na tym kręcocym zdjęciu  .Dawaj fotke ocenimy czy dobrze wyszłaś


Teraz mi wierzysz?  :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

Łałłł, *Verunia*... jeszcze bardziej Cię lubię  :big grin:   :oops:

----------


## jea

*verunia* ciepły chociaż był?  :ohmy:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------

> *verunia* ciepły chociaż był?


gumiasty ale pyszny  :Lol:  
andre, serio?  :ohmy:

----------


## andre59

Serio, serio, *Verunia*  :smile:  
Lubię patrzeć w Twoje oczy  :oops:

----------


## dżempel

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> niedowidze na tym kręcocym zdjęciu  .Dawaj fotke ocenimy czy dobrze wyszłaś 
> 
> 
> Teraz mi wierzysz?


    no,no przygotowałaś się do tego zdjęcia super  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  super fotka dawaj następne  :big tongue:

----------

> Serio, serio, *Verunia*  
> Lubię patrzeć w Twoje oczy


  :Roll:  , na tym zdjęciu mam prawie całkiem przymknięte
pomyśl nad jakmś lepszym s łodkim kłamstewkiem  :Lol:

----------

*dżempel*l, ty mnie podpuszczaj tylko dawaj swoje
I wklej jakieś brzydkie, żebym całkiem w kompleksy nie wpadła

----------


## jea

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Serio, serio, *Verunia*  
> Lubię patrzeć w Twoje oczy 
> 
> 
>   , na tym zdjęciu mam prawie całkiem przymknięte
> pomyśl nad jakmś lepszym s łodkim kłamstewkiem


rozmarzyłaś się  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

gdzie nad tym morzem padalcami karmią  :ohmy:  czy to było za kare  :cool:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> Serio, serio, *Verunia*  
> Lubię patrzeć w Twoje oczy 
> 
> 
>   , na tym zdjęciu mam prawie całkiem przymknięte
> pomyśl nad jakmś lepszym s łodkim kłamstewkiem


hmm... dobra,
zamknięte oczy są jak cisza w muzyce, niby nic a ile potrafi wyrazić...  :cool: 

tylko czy to jest kłamstewko?  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------

> gdzie nad tym morzem padalcami karmią  czy to było za kare


W Mikołajkach karmią, po prostu zapasy nam się skończyły i trzeba było jeść co się akurat nawinęło  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

kurnia szukam w albumie - miałam taką fajną fotke z mężulkiem (tak bombowa,ze w trójce jakiś konkurs wygraliśmy)chyba tyllko w ich archiwum to odnajde -ale puki co wklejaj następne  :Wink2:

----------

> kurnia szukam w albumie - miałam taką fajną fotke z mężulkiem (tak bombowa,ze w trójce jakiś konkurs wygraliśmy)chyba tyllko w ich archiwum to odnajde -ale puki co wklejaj następne


Szukaj, szukaj, teraz to ci na pewno nie podaruję  :Wink2:  .
A tu kolejny dowod ze mam same  beznadziejne zdjęcia. 
Jeżdże na koniu bez głowy

----------


## dżempel

Verunia nie kuś diabła :

----------

> Verunia nie kuś diabła


Diabelnie kusząca  :big grin:

----------

Dobry pomysł, wklejajcie ludzie swoje gęby z przebieranek, no pleeeeease!!!

----------


## dżempel

ma prawdziwa tawarz  :Roll:

----------

:ohmy:  Eeee, hmmm, no nie wiem co powiedzieć  :Roll:  .
Polecić ci moze jakąś maseczkę na twarz?  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> kurnia szukam w albumie - miałam taką fajną fotke z mężulkiem (tak bombowa,ze w trójce jakiś konkurs wygraliśmy)chyba tyllko w ich archiwum to odnajde -ale puki co wklejaj następne 
> 
> 
> Szukaj, szukaj, teraz to ci na pewno nie podaruję  .
> A tu kolejny dowod ze mam same  beznadziejne zdjęcia. 
> Jeżdże na koniu bez głowy


     widocznie fotograf konia olał -za to inną wene twórczą całą uwiecznił  :cool:

----------


## dżempel

już jestem po maseczce  :big tongue:  a co niewidać poprawy  :Wink2:  ?

----------

> już jestem po maseczce  a co niewidać poprawy  ?


Musiała być przeterminowana, wyrzućto paskudztwo  :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

:big grin:

----------

:Lol:  niezłe
Nigdy nie miałam opryszki więc sie nie zrewanzuje podobnym ale ostatnio corkia mi robi zdjęcia z nienacka w najmniej oczekiwanych momentach więć pewnie cos bym ciekawego znalazła, ale juz poxno i trzeba iść spać  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Tylu nowych w powitaniach, a nowej "gęby" nie uwidzisz!?
Co za czasy nastały!!!

----------


## Anoleiz

no dobra... się uwidocznię  :wink: 
co by nie było, że mnie nie było  :smile: 

no i było i nie ma... koniec uwidoczniania swej wiedźmowatości  :smile:

----------


## braza

Teraz się wyjaśniło, skąd ta Zielona Wiedźma  :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

to tak dla odmiany... pięknych "gębów"  :wink: ))

----------


## braza

> to tak dla odmiany... pięknych "gębów" ))


Ale ja przebranie mam na myśli, pamiętaj!!!

----------


## Anoleiz

heehe  :smile:  ja tam na miss nie startuje  :smile:  

wiedźmy na świecie też być muszą  :smile: 
dla kontrastu  :smile: 
a przebranie było fajoskie i hand made że się tak wyrażę i furorę onegdaj zrobiło 
ach... ile się wtedy uzbierało na turbodoładowanie do miotły ... piękne czasy  :wink:

----------


## Bea7777

Witam. 
Jak gęby to gęby  :wink:  Moją też wystawiam. Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## andre59

Troszku małą tę fotkę wstawiłaś *Bea*,
mogę prosić o więcej?  :oops:   :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam. 
> Jak gęby to gęby  Moją też wystawiam. Pozdrawiam wszystkich.


Znowu jednej pani opadnie koparka.Mała ale ładne.  :Wink2:

----------


## Bea7777

Andre - niestety większego nie mam. To jest wycięte z dużego - dlatego takie niewyraźne. Ale obiecuję się poprawić.[/b]

----------


## niezapominajka

:big grin:   Dziś przypadkiem znalazłam sie w świecie gęb (gąb?) Z wielkim zainteresowaniem sobie je obejrzałam. Muszę przyznać, że- odniosłam takie wrażenie- są bardzo sympatyczne.   I fajnie wiedzieć jak wyglądaja osoby, które znam z nicków na forum Muratora. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich serdecznie   :big grin:

----------


## braza

> a dziekuje
> starczy gebowania 
> 
> ps. braza - malenka prosba - wykasuj link ze swojego postu  dzieki


*Zielonooka* - bardzo przepraszam, na szczęście ktoś za mnie spełnił Twoją prośbę. Po prostu w tej ogromnej ilości informacji umknął mi Twój post, przed chwileczką, zupełnie przez przypadek na niego trafiłam - jest mi wstyd.

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> a dziekuje
> starczy gebowania 
> 
> ps. braza - malenka prosba - wykasuj link ze swojego postu  dzieki 
> 
> 
> *Zielonooka* - bardzo przepraszam, na szczęście ktoś za mnie spełnił Twoją prośbę. Po prostu w tej ogromnej ilości informacji umknął mi Twój post, przed chwileczką, zupełnie przez przypadek na niego trafiłam - jest mi wstyd.


luzik  :smile:  - to chyba ja usuwajac z serwera fotke jednoczesniesprawilam ze  u ciebie odnosnik stal sie nieaktywny   :smile:  
jak by sprawa byla pilna - pukalabym na priv  :smile:  - tak wiec spokojnie mozesz
 " odrzucic wstyd "   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...


Już mi lepiej - dzięki  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

Wow ale dużo nowych fotek !  :smile: 

Tak dawno mnie tu nie było, że chyba będę przez tydzień nadrabiać zaległości : )  :smile:  

*Stuk*... no no...  :smile:  Jestem pod wrażeniem  :smile:   :Lol:

----------

> Wow ale dużo nowych fotek ! 
> 
> Tak dawno mnie tu nie było, że chyba będę przez tydzień nadrabiać zaległości : )  
> 
> *Stuk*... no no...  Jestem pod wrażeniem


No właśnie, tak dawno cię nie było ze pora na aktualna fotkę  :big grin:  
Najwyżej trochę paznokci poobgryzam z zazdrości  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Wow ale dużo nowych fotek ! 
> 
> Tak dawno mnie tu nie było, że chyba będę przez tydzień nadrabiać zaległości : )  
> 
> *Stuk*... no no...  Jestem pod wrażeniem


A ja jestem pod............... napięciem  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Mufka

> no dobra... się uwidocznię 
> co by nie było, że mnie nie było


ha fajowskie zdjęcie   :Lol:  gdzieś mam podobne, własne, z dnia wiosny    :cool:  -czarownice rządzą   :Wink2:

----------


## Maja W.

O to i ja się pochwalę  :big grin: 

Fotka z września 2006...ale nadal aktualna!!

----------


## jea

> O to i ja się pochwalę 
> 
> Fotka z września 2006...ale nadal aktualna!!


Witaj   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  i do tego ziomalka  :big tongue:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## niktspecjalny

> O to i ja się pochwalę 
> 
> Fotka z września 2006...ale nadal aktualna!!


O avatorku nie wspomnę ,że piękny.Masz cudowny uśmiech i równie cudowne oczęta.Dla mnie możesz sie tak chwalić codziennie.

----------


## kropeczka27

> O to i ja się pochwalę 
> 
> Fotka z września 2006...ale nadal aktualna!!


Śliczna fotka  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Maja W.
> 
> O to i ja się pochwalę 
> 
> Fotka z września 2006...ale nadal aktualna!!
> 
> 
> Śliczna fotka


A Ty nie obgryzaj skórek  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Zielonooka!* Moje poranne życzenia dla Ciebie zginęły gdzieś w czeluściach RW, dlatego tutaj raz jeszcze:

Z Okazji Urodzin: http://www.123greetings.com/birthday...s=related_card

*WSZYSTKIEGO NAJLEPSZEGO!!*

----------


## Maja W.

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:  Wszystkim bardzo dziękuję za komplementy  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Fajnie, że znalazło się na forum miejsce, gdzie można się "naprawdę" poznać  :Lol:

----------


## DarioAS

no, że ja też wcześniej tu nie wpadłam  :oops:   :oops:  
ciężko było przebrnąć przez tyle stron, ale poszło  :big tongue:  
i tyle tu znajomych  :Roll:   :big tongue:  

witam wszystkich serdecznie i pozwolę sobie przystąpić do tak zacnego grona  :Wink2:  


to zdjęcie na szybko, z moją drugą połową, jutro może coś poszperam w fotach i rzucę coś jeszcze..

pozdrówka dla wszystkich!

----------


## DarioAS

tylko nie pytajcie, czy małż jest młodszy...
nie jest, to jak tak staro chyba wyglądam  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Tedii

Nie staro lecz dojrzale.  :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

no fakt..
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> no, że ja też wcześniej tu nie wpadłam   
> ciężko było przebrnąć przez tyle stron, ale poszło  
> i tyle tu znajomych   
> 
> witam wszystkich serdecznie i pozwolę sobie przystąpić do tak zacnego grona  
> 
> 
> to zdjęcie na szybko, z moją drugą połową, jutro może coś poszperam w fotach i rzucę coś jeszcze..
> 
> pozdrówka dla wszystkich!


Witaj  :big grin:  
Zgadzam się z Tedim i wrzuć jeszcze jakomś fotke z głębokim dekoldem, jabol się ucieszy  :cool:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DarioAS

> Witaj  
> Zgadzam się z Tedim i wrzuć jeszcze jakomś fotke z głębokim dekoldem, jabol się ucieszy   
> Pozdrawiam


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

*DarioAS* witaj w Klubie   :big grin:  
Jabko będzie zachwycony  :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

wiecie co...
ale jazda  :ohmy:  
właśnie szukałam jakiejś foty i okazało się, że nie mam nic specjalnego, żebym była w miarę widoczna  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:  
pięknie
znalazłam póki co tylko takie...
zdjęcie ślubne, ale tylko tu byłam samotna..
i jeszcze gdzieś mam z wakacji, tylko już chyba na takie nie pora  :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

Cześć Brazia!
Za Tobą i Malmucem tu przylazłam...

----------


## malmuc

> Cześć Brazia!
> Za Tobą i Malmucem tu przylazłam...


Hej Dario!   :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

*Malmuc*, jeszcze mi powiedz gdzie mam szukać tych urodzin, bo normalnie za dużo tu tego wszystkiego i nie mam czasu, żeby się poświęcić takim poszukiwaniom  :Roll:

----------


## Maja W.

A, to rzutem na taśmę upublicznię moją drugą połówkę  :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

no, a ja znalazłam coś normalniejszego po pół dnia poszukiwań  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
okazało się, że mój syncio upatrzył sobie jedną z płytek ze zdjęciami i wyciągnął z szafki..
znalazła się wrzucona za meble...
trochę sie nagimnastykowałam, żeby ją zdobyć, ale mam!!
i oto Ania w formie zwykłej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

witaj Dario-super fotki   :Roll:  Niezła z Ciebie laska  :cool:   :big tongue:

----------


## malmuc

> witaj Dario-super fotki   Niezła z Ciebie laska


BA!
ze dwa razy wyzsza ode mnie 
i jakies 100 razy szczuplejsza   :ohmy:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> witaj Dario-super fotki   Niezła z Ciebie laska  
> 
> 
> BA!
> ze dwa razy wyzsza ode mnie 
> i jakies 100 razy szczuplejsza


NIO...
bo się zawstydzę i co będzie  :oops:   :oops:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

nie żartujcie sobie nawet tak ze mnie  :ohmy:  
bo baba siedząca w domu we wszystko skłonna uwierzyć  :Wink2:  

*Dżempel*, hejka  :Wink2:  
niezły z Ciebie diabełek  :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> witaj Dario-super fotki   Niezła z Ciebie laska  
> 
> 
> BA!
> ze dwa razy wyzsza ode mnie 
> i jakies 100 razy szczuplejsza


  Ode mnie też   :oops:

----------


## andre59

> ...


Fiu, fiu....
witaj w naszym gronie *Aniu*  :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

fiu, fiu...
*Andre* witam serdecznie  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

O ile nowych _gąbek_ się pokazało  :big grin:  
*DarioAS* - Miło Cię widzieć  :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

> *Zielonooka!* Moje poranne życzenia dla Ciebie zginęły gdzieś w czeluściach RW, dlatego tutaj raz jeszcze:
> 
> Z Okazji Urodzin: http://www.123greetings.com/birthday...s=related_card
> 
> *WSZYSTKIEGO NAJLEPSZEGO!!*


DZIEKUJE PIEKNIE!!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> O ile nowych _gąbek_ się pokazało  
> *DarioAS* - Miło Cię widzieć


mnie również Arco  :Wink2:  
nie wiedziałam, że tu tyle znajomych twarzy zastanę  :ohmy:   :big tongue:  
bardzo miła niespodzianka  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> A Ty nie obgryzaj skórek


Ale pojechałes *NS*  :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :big tongue:  
Zapamiętam Ci to   :Evil:   :cool:   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

Witaj *DarioAS*, świetne fotki  :smile:  Tylko to zdjęcie ślubne jakieś smutniutkie   :Roll:

----------


## DarioAS

no...
jakaś refleksja mnie dopadła  :Wink2:  

albo raczej fotograf, gdy robił sesję mężowi, a mnie upolował przypadkiem na uboczu
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A ja nie zauważyłam tych skórek...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
tzn, że je obgryzasz  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Nie obgryzam!!!!   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Lol:   :big grin:  

Przygryzłam lekko paluszek tylko, ale nie skórki  :smile:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## DarioAS

nio...
tak myślę  :Wink2:  

raczej nikt nie posiadł takich skórek, żeby je obgryzać z takiej odległości  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

:Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> A Ty nie obgryzaj skórek            
> 
> 
> Ale pojechałes *NS*      
> Zapamiętam Ci to


Przecież wiesz ,że Cię lubię..........komu jak komu ale Tobie nigdy żadnej jazdeczki  :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .Dla mnie jesteś i tak .............no wiesz   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  ooooohhhhhh  :oops:  

pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie bo dawno nie bywałaś w gębach.

----------


## kirkris

dopiero zajrzałem do tego wątku a tu takie cuda   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

skoro wszyscy się pokazują to ja też (i nawet córcię pokażę  :big grin:  ) :

----------


## bogumil

No to i ja dołączam do zacnego grona

Beata

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> dopiero zajrzałem do tego wątku a tu takie cuda     
> 
> skoro wszyscy się pokazują to ja też (i nawet córcię pokażę  ) :


Czy ja dobrze widzę: Pieniny i Sokolica?

----------


## Tedii

*bogumil*to kobieta   :ohmy:  
No,no ładne kwiatki.  :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

Beatko, Kirkis, miło Was tu widzieć  :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Masz szczęście *NS*, że mnie lubisz   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   I zresztą z wzajemnością  :smile:  
Powoli zaczynam wracać na forum i gębki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  więc Ty też zaglądaj tu częściej   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Pozdróweczka  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

Witajcie *Beatko* i *kris*  :smile:  
I prosimy o kolejne fotki  :smile:

----------


## bogumil

Witam was też, bardzo mi miło  :smile:  

Życzę miłej soboty

----------


## stukpuk

Witam wszystkich nowych!!!!!!!!
Wszyscy sie witają, ale nie wszyscy wlepiają swoje "gęby"
Co to za porzadki?  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bogumil

OOOOOOOO przepraszam , ja wlepiłam  :big grin:  

Beata

----------


## niktspecjalny

*kropeczka*27 zawsze Cię lubić będę nawet gdy mi pojedziesz po rajtuzach.Z Twoich ust to zaszczyt.Dla mnie jesteś zawsze kropką27.....Wklej jakąś teraźniejszą fotkę.Plissss

----------


## Edmar70

*Kirkris* witam.

*Beatko* miło Cię poznać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

kropeczka27.....no i gdzie ta fotka.Dawaj bo sie śpiesz do pracy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

złamałem się

znalazłem swoje, niestety to jest najświeższe   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

> złamałem się
> 
> znalazłem swoje, niestety to jest najświeższe


    urocze zdjęcie  :big tongue:    -a podobny chociaż teraz ociupinke jesteś?  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> złamałem się
> 
> znalazłem swoje, niestety to jest najświeższe


*Barbossa* dla mnie bomba!!!

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> złamałem się
> 
> znalazłem swoje, niestety to jest najświeższe   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barbossa* dla mnie bomba!!!


A *Brazunia* wlepiła  w tym wątku soja fotkę?

----------


## kropeczka27

> kropeczka27.....no i gdzie ta fotka.Dawaj bo sie śpiesz do pracy


*NS* jak tylko będę miała jakąś fotkę, to wkleje  :smile:  Na razie nic nie posiadam  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Barbossa* zdjęcie pierwsza klasa   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> kropeczka27.....no i gdzie ta fotka.Dawaj bo sie śpiesz do pracy      
> 
> 
> *NS* jak tylko będę miała jakąś fotkę, to wkleje  Na razie nic nie posiadam


oczywista sprawa.

trzymaj sie cieplutko  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*NS* zapodaj coś swojego lepiej  :smile:   :smile: 

Ale z uśmiechem poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

wszystkim wielkie dzięki   :big grin:  
a co ze mnie wyrosło   :Confused:  , dramacik

----------


## DarioAS

> wszystkim wielkie dzięki   
> a co ze mnie wyrosło   , dramacik


no, Ty to dopiero samokrytyczny jesteś  :Roll:   :Roll:  
dramacik powiadasz  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ...
nie wierzę   :cool:

----------


## Anoleiz

ale i tak dobrze że nie DRAMAT prawdziwy i to w trzech aktach... tylko taki malutki dramacik... da się chyba z tym żyć  :wink: ))))))

----------


## kirkris

> Czy ja dobrze widzę: Pieniny i Sokolica?


Zgadza się. Moje dziecko powiedziało mi jednak:

"Tato, ale następnym razem to pojedziemy w takie trudne góry, dobrze?" 
 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Myslałem że dla 4 latki to już będzie trudne   :Lol:  
ale chyba wdała się w tatusia   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kirkris

*DarioAS*, *kropeczka27*, *Edmar70*: dzięki, cieszę się że nalazłem taki fajny wątek - będę do niego zaglądać częściej  :smile:

----------


## DarioAS

nio, wątek fajny, tylko jakoś podupada chyba ostatnio. Musimy go z lekka rozkręcić  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *NS* zapodaj coś swojego lepiej  
> 
> Ale z uśmiechem poproszę


szukaj a znajdziesz.może dzisiaj wieczorem  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## beba

No to ja też   :Lol:

----------


## DarioAS

o proszę  :big tongue:  
witamy  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> No to ja też


O kurczątko........zawsze podobało mi się BMW  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Roll:  
Ma swój styl  :cool:

----------


## beba

> Ma swój styl


No i pierwsze marzenie zrealizowane - E38 740iL   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

Teraz czas na dom   :big grin:

----------


## braza

> A *Brazunia* wlepiła  w tym wątku soja fotkę?


A wlepiła  :big grin:   Poszukaj dobrze  :big grin:  (dla ułatwienia dodam, że jakieś 5 stron)

----------


## zygmor

Pozdrawiam wszystkich,

Chyba tu jeszcze nie byłem...

----------

> Pozdrawiam wszystkich,
> 
> Chyba tu jeszcze nie byłem...


jak to możliwe  :ohmy:  
Wklejaj szybko gębę  :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Wkleję, wkleję tylko muszę ją odnaleźć, a powiem Ci że głownie to ja w tej rodzinie robię fotki i to wcale nie jest takie łatwe...

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
>  A *Brazunia* wlepiła  w tym wątku soja fotkę?
> 
> 
> A wlepiła   Poszukaj dobrze  (dla ułatwienia dodam, że jakieś 5 stron)


poszukam poszukam

----------


## zygmor

O jedną fotkę już znalazłem...



Jak się prezentuję z tym sierściuchem?

----------


## stukpuk

> Raz kozie śmierć. A, niech wszyscy wiedzą


bingo  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## DarioAS

nio...
a jaka Ty tu widoczna jesteś...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*kropeczka27* miało być z uśmiechem to i jest.Bez przeróbek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Teraz Twoja kolej piękna.  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

[/img][/URL]
[URL=www.fotosik.pl][/URL               smacznego  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

*KS*, kto tę śliczną Kamilkę tak zmęczył?  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *KS*, kto tę śliczną Kamilkę tak zmęczył?


Zmęczył?  :Roll:  .To bardzo miła młoda "*kombojka*" nie do zmęczenia.  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## celt

Dla przypomnienia  :smile:

----------


## Bea7777

To zdjęcie Smoka Wawelskiego. Mam nadzieję, że nikt sie nie pomyli który to  :wink:

----------


## Bea7777



----------


## OK

*Bea*, skoro Ty już tu przylazłaś, to ja za Tobą  :big grin:  Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy, babcia też  :Wink2:  

Zawsze się tak uchacham jak chodzę po forum  :Wink2:  

Dzień dobry wszystkim  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> *Bea*, skoro Ty już tu przylazłaś, to ja za Tobą  Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy, babcia też  
> 
> Zawsze się tak uchacham jak chodzę po forum  
> 
> Dzień dobry wszystkim


zdjęcie po prostu BOSKIE   :big grin:

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> *Bea*, skoro Ty już tu przylazłaś, to ja za Tobą  Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy, babcia też  
> 
> Zawsze się tak uchacham jak chodzę po forum  
> 
> Dzień dobry wszystkim   
> 
> 
> zdjęcie po prostu BOSKIE


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Bea*, skoro Ty już tu przylazłaś, to ja za Tobą  Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy, babcia też  
> 
> Zawsze się tak uchacham jak chodzę po forum  
> 
> Dzień dobry wszystkim


O jakiej Ty babci mówisz?  :Roll:  .Fotka zajefajna.
pzdr.

----------


## OK

> O jakiej Ty babci mówisz?  .Fotka zajefajna.
> pzdr.


Tak se sama kadzę troszku  :Wink2:

----------


## Bea7777

A *OK* jak zwykle z uśmiechem od ucha do ucha  :wink:

----------


## andre59

> 


Miło Cię poznać *Bea*  :smile:  
Ty z Polski centralnej, ja z Polski centralnej...  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

A to najnowsza fota inwestora, po wizycie u Ciotki w PCK-u.
Niezłe kurteczki na ryby  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: ..

----------


## stukpuk

[quote="andre59"]


> 


Witaj *Bea*  :big grin:   Ale lepiej to ci chyba w prostych włoskach  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :cool: 
Smoczek też niezły.

----------


## arcobaleno

Jak miło widzieć tyle uśmiechniętych Gęb  :big grin:  
To ja też wklejam nasze roześmiane  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

Dlaczego znikły moje zdjęcia????????? Były  i się zmyły!!!!!!!!!!  :cry:   :cry:

----------


## stukpuk

Już  jest ok  :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Stuk* - ja tam Cię ciągle widze w pełnej, czerwonej krasie  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Stuk* - ja tam Cię ciągle widze w pełnej, czerwonej krasie


A ja ciebie  :oops:   :Wink2:  
czasem mi wyskakuja zamaist zdjęć, jakieś czerwone krzyżyki!!!!!!

----------


## kuleczka

Witam nowe, sympatyczne gębusie  :Wink2:  

*Arcobaleno*, Ty jak zwykle cud, miód, orzeszki  :cool:  
a z córeczką to już w ogóle  :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

To i ja troche komplementow przywale. :big grin: 

"Witam nowe, sympatyczne gębusie   :Wink2:   "

NS," Ty jak zwykle cud, miód, orzeszki  :cool:   "

"a z"  obiadem i wasami  "to już w ogóle  :Wink2: "

ps. czy ja widze tu kozi serek?   :cool:

----------


## Bea7777

*stukpuk* - aleś ty przystojniak w tej czerwonej kapotce  :wink:  Cieszę sie,ze w prostych włoskach mi lepiej bo wszyscy mówia odwrotnie.

----------


## stukpuk

> *stukpuk* - aleś ty przystojniak w tej czerwonej kapotce  Cieszę sie,ze w prostych włoskach mi lepiej bo wszyscy mówia odwrotnie.


Coioteczka nie chciała dać kurteczki na ryby  :cry:   :Wink2:  
Pewnie, że w prostych Ci ładniej  :oops:   :big grin:  , a kto twierdzi inaczej?

----------


## Bea7777

Wielu by sie takich znalazło  :wink:  Wrzuć jeszcze jakies foteczki . Miło widzieć z kim się pisze.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Bea*, mam coś dla Ciebie (i w dobrym rozmiarze  :wink: )

Domek zimą:  i latem: 

Może być na powitanie?  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> Wielu by sie takich znalazło  Wrzuć jeszcze jakies foteczki . Miło widzieć z kim się pisze.


Ja?  :Roll:

----------


## Bea7777

*Słoneczko* - dzieki za pomoc  :wink:  a swoja drogą gdzie masz fokę   :Evil:   :big grin:  *Stuk* - tak o twoje fotki proszę.

----------


## Bea7777

*Słoneczko* - oczywiście o fotkę mi chodzi nie o fokę   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Słoneczko* - dzieki za pomoc  a swoja drogą gdzie masz fokę    *Stuk* - tak o twoje fotki proszę.


Muszę poszperać w kompie, cobym się nie skompromitował  :Wink2:

----------


## Stelka

Co prawda moja gorsza połowa na tym zdjęciu wyszła ,delikatnie mówiąc "nie za bardzo" ale co tam....wygląda na tym zdjęciu jakby miał conajmniej o trzy głowy wiekszą od mojej  :Lol:  albo i o cztery  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Co prawda moja gorsza połowa na tym zdjęciu wyszła ,delikatnie mówiąc "nie za bardzo" ale co tam....wygląda na tym zdjęciu jakby miał conajmniej o trzy głowy wiekszą od mojej  albo i o cztery


I masz rację  :big grin:  , twoja głowa jest ładniejsza  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

a ja jak będe na nartach będe sie ogladać za Wami (wszystkimi w czerwonym),Ja jeżdze jak kurczak cała na żółto  :ohmy:  .Jakby co zagadać można  :big tongue:   :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*kropeczka27*.Rozumiem ,że zrobiło sie już biało i na białe szaleństwo już pora ale do cholerki gdzie Twoja obiecana fotka?No gdzie?

----------


## Emalia1

Zostałam poproszona, więc wrzucam fotkę. Trochę niewyrażna, bo z komórki   :oops:

----------


## jea

> Zostałam poproszona, więc wrzucam fotkę. Trochę niewyrażna, bo z komórki


Witaj  :big grin:  
Szybka jesteś a już Ci chciałem linka zapodać  :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Zostałam poproszona, więc wrzucam fotkę. Trochę niewyrażna, bo z komórki


Dziękuje  :big grin:   No to jesteś przyjęta  :big grin:  
Z komórki?
Mi to na zdjęcie z salonu wygląda?  :Wink2:

----------


## Tedii

Zima tuż,tuż więc strzelam fotkę:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *kropeczka27*.Rozumiem ,że zrobiło sie już biało i na białe szaleństwo już pora ale do cholerki gdzie Twoja obiecana fotka?No gdzie?


*kropuś27* chcesz bym wkleił swoje w nieco inne pozie?nie denerwuj mnie piekna i wklejaj fotke.  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## arcobaleno

Pozdrawiam wszystkie gęby - nowe i stare !  :Wink2:  



 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Pozdrawiam wszystkie gęby - nowe i stare !


"stary" odbiera całuska  :oops:   :Wink2:  
dziękuje  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Pozdrawiam wszystkie gęby - nowe i stare !


masz piękne.......itd.Bardzo ładna spokojna-łagodna fotka.  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Dziekuje, odbieram i ja tego caluska  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

.....i ja dziekuje za buziaka   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

...ja o dwa poproszę  :cool:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> ...ja o dwa poproszę


  każdy po jednym dostanie ....to dla wszystkich starczy   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> ...ja o dwa poproszę   
> 
> 
>   każdy po jednym dostanie ....to dla wszystkich starczy


ja mam dwa poliki  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


ale jeden nos a to  byl cmok w nos wlasnie - dlatego jeden  :smile: 
*arco* - faaajna fotka ! :smile:

----------


## kuleczka

> *arco* - faaajna fotka !


z przykrością muszę się zgodzić  :big grin:   :Wink2:  

uwaga......łapię całusa!   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Kuleczko   :sad:   dlaczego Ci tak przykro?Powinnaś się cieszyć ,że mamy w "gębach" takie "cudne buźki"  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

rozumiem, że pojęcie żartu przekracza niestety twe możliwości umysłowe  :big grin:  
i to jest  *już na serio* przykre  :Roll:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> rozumiem, że pojęcie żartu przekracza niestety twe możliwości umysłowe  
> i to jest  *już na serio* przykre


Ale Ty to dopiero znasz się na żartach  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .Właśnie nie masz pojęcia jaka jesteś zabawna jak się tak niepotrzebnie na mnie złościsz.To nie jest przykre to jest właśnie zabawne i zrobione w dobrej wierze ,że wkleisz swoją buźkę.   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  Chciałem być miły a Ty mi znowu po łapkach.  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

_Hyj ludziska nie kłućta się, ma arcobaleno dwa buziaki podzielita się_

----------


## niktspecjalny

> _Hyj ludziska nie kłóćta się, ma arcobaleno dwa buziaki podzielita się_


Tys prowda....hej  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

> (...)że wkleisz swoją buźkę.     Chciałem być miły a Ty mi znowu po łapkach.


tiaaaaa, pamiętam jak ostatnio wkleiłam, szczególnie twoje pełne oburzenia privy
że niepotrzebnie robię zamieszanie i takie tam  :big grin:  
czasem sobie czytuję jak mam zły humor  :big tongue:  

ps. _chcieć to nie wszystko_

----------


## andre59

*Arcobaleno*, dzięki za pozdrowienia  :big grin:  
miło mieć przyjaciół  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Dziewczyny i chłopaki   :big grin:  
Miło mi,ze spodobał Wam sie mój żarcik  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
To zdjęcie z imprezy urodzinowej mojego taty  zrobione własnie jego nowym aparatem o który pytałam w Poradach..Prezent się udał imprrrrezka też...bardzo  :cool:  Wybrałam możliwie najbardziej _kurturarną_ fotę  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

> Pozdrawiam wszystkie gęby - nowe i stare !


                                                                      i ja odbiorę buziaka i powtórze się a co mi tam  :Roll:  -piękna z Ciebie kobieta  :cool:

----------

Dzieki *arco* za buziaka  :big grin:  
Ja tez posyłam całusa dla forumowiczów prosto z meczu POLSKA-BELGIA  :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

> Dzieki *arco* za buziaka  
> Ja tez posyłam całusa dla forumowiczów prosto z meczu POLSKA-BELGIA


To pewniakiem dzięki Twojemu kibicowaniu poszło im tak wspaniale  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  -SZCZĘŚCIARA  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> (...)że wkleisz swoją buźkę.     Chciałem być miły a Ty mi znowu po łapkach. 
> 
> 
> tiaaaaa, pamiętam jak ostatnio wkleiłam, szczególnie twoje pełne oburzenia privy
> że niepotrzebnie robię zamieszanie i takie tam  
> czasem sobie czytuję jak mam zły humor  
> 
> ps. _chcieć to nie wszystko_


Ok widzę ,że choćbym sie bardzo starał zawsze *kuleczka* będzie mi pamiętać  i przypominać prywatną korespondencję.Nie ma sprawy skoro tak to widzisz niech tak zostanie.Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie i cofam wszystko co powiedziałem.Mała prośba,,,, nie komentujmy siebie bo to najlepsze z najlepszych rozwiązań.   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## kuleczka

*Verka*, suuuper ta fotka (pozostałe u Ciebie w komentach równie intersujące  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  )
ups  :Wink2:  

Ps. nie tak łatwo ze mną NS  :big tongue:

----------


## andre59

> Dzieki *arco* za buziaka  
> Ja tez posyłam całusa dla forumowiczów prosto z meczu POLSKA-BELGIA


*Verunia* jak zawsze zachwycająca  :big grin:   :oops:  
Za całusa dziękuję   :cool:

----------

*dżempel-* wierzę w to, ze przyniosłam im szczęście bo sami przyznacie że grali marnie  :Roll:   :big grin:   Chociaż nie jestem zapalonym kibicem to jak trafiła sie taka okazja to chetnie pojechałam i nie żałuje bo było warto.
*kuleczka*- ty to chyba w reklamie pracujesz?  :smile:   :Wink2:  
*andre* jak zawsze potrafi prawic komplementy kobietom   :cool:

----------


## dżempel

Verunia pięknie wyszłaś na tej fotce  :cool:  a mówiłaś ,że niemasz fajnych fotek  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Verka*  - świetna fotka !!
_Zazdraszczam_ tego kibicowania na żywo - choć ze mnie też nie najlepszy kibic, ale takie emocje muszą być piorunujące !!  :big grin:  

Kiedyś jakoś bliższa mi była piłka nożna.. - na Mistrzotswach Świata, gdzie Brazylia przegrała z Francją ryczałam  jak bóbr ocierajac łzy kuchenną ścierką  :ohmy: 
Na meblach miałam wymalowaną farbkami brazylijską flagę a na łózku wypisany markerem cały skład drużyny ... Ronaldo w kwiatkach i serduszkach    :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Heath

> Pozdrawiam wszystkie gęby - nowe i stare !


Achh







Ach







Ach,


a czym ja to miałem ? A, dlaczego zmieniłaś avatara??  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




> A, dlaczego zmieniłaś avatara??


Żeby bardziej komponował się z nickiem  :Wink2:

----------


## Chef Paul

... same piękne młode i uśmiechnięte "gęby"   :big grin:  ... więc aby nie było Wam tutaj za wesoło "dinozaurów dwóch"   :smile:  



pozdrówka niezmiernie serdeczne

----------


## jabko

> 


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Dzięki kotku   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Moja słodziutka ulubienica   :Lol:  

A ja głupi w czasie meczu plątałem się po Krakowie   :cry:

----------


## jabko

Oczywiscie nie byłbym sobą gdybym nie zauważył:




> ... Ania w formie zwykłej


piękna   :ohmy:  

_"głupiego zdumiewa to, co niezwykłe, 
lecz mądrego to, co zwyczajne."_ 



Tyle was się pojawiło że hurtowo pozdrowię:
Beba, Bea, OK, Maja, Beata, KrisKris   :Lol:  

Staruchów też pozdrawiam

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Oczywiscie nie byłbym sobą gdybym nie zauważył:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DarioAS
> 
> ...


Te te te a mnie  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  ?Co by nie było nie zapomina sie o starych dooobrych znajomych  :Lol:

----------


## beba

W końcu ktoś mnie zauważył   :Wink2:   :cool:  
Dziękuję jabko   :Lol:  
Pozdrowienia (równiez dla inwestorka i inwestorki)

----------


## jabko

> W końcu ktoś mnie zauważył    
> Dziękuję jabko   
> Pozdrowienia (równiez dla inwestorka i inwestorki)


Mój człowiek zwany stukiem zauważył Cie zaraz pod fotką w BMW   :Lol:

----------


## beba

> Mój człowiek zwany stukiem zauważył Cie zaraz pod fotką w BMW


O przepraszam bardzo!
Twój człowiek zauważył BMW, a nie mnie !!! ???
 :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał beba
> 
> W końcu ktoś mnie zauważył    
> Dziękuję jabko   
> Pozdrowienia (równiez dla inwestorka i inwestorki)
> 
> 
> Mój człowiek zwany stukiem zauważył Cie zaraz pod fotką w BMW


W żeczy samej  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Mój człowiek zwany stukiem zauważył Cie zaraz pod fotką w BMW  
> 
> 
> O przepraszam bardzo!
> Twój człowiek zauważył BMW, a nie mnie !!! ???


Jestem niewinny  :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Byłem pod presją jabłuszka  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Młody jest i nie wie co dobre.
Po pewnym czasie przerzuci się z aut na kobiety .  :Lol:  

Tak jak kiedys z klocków na auta   :Wink2:

----------


## beba

To ja się chyba uwsteczniłam bo przerzuciłam sie z mężczyzn na auta    :cool:  
Chyba, że kobiet to nie dotyczy   :Wink2:  
Poza tym lepsza kobieta z samochodem niż z mężczyzną   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Młody jest i nie wie co dobre.
> Po pewnym czasie przerzuci się z aut na kobiety .  
> 
> Tak jak kiedys z klocków na auta


Narazie przerzuciłem sie na motory  :big grin:  
samochody przyjdą z czasem  :Confused:  
I dzięki klocuszkom zapałałem miłością do budowania domów  :cool:  
A ty czym sie bawiłeś?  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

... kotkami ...   :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> ... kotkami ...


Ale w polsce to chyba zakazane?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Roll:  
To mogę wlepić dla ciebie zdjęcie  mojego Gwidona  :Lol:   :Wink2:  


Coś żadko cie widuje na forum?

----------


## jabko

Ale to wątek gęby więc dośc gadania.
Po pięknościach wkleje cosik innego czyli mnie   :Lol:  

Gubałówka - tydzień temu   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> ... kotkami ...  
> 
> 
> *Ale w polsce to chyba zakazane?*    
> To mogę wlepić dla ciebie zdjęcie  mojego Gwidona   
> 
> 
> Coś żadko cie widuje na forum?


Jak właścicielka ma ponad 16 lat to w pełni legalne   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A na forum jestem   :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Jabko* jak zwykle potrafi mnie rozbawić  :big grin:  Gdzie Ty byłeś jak Cię nie było ??




> Mój człowiek zwany stukiem


Wygrałeś po prostu  :Lol:   :Lol:  Nie mogę przestac się smiać  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Chef Paul* - Miło Was widzieć   :big grin:  pozdrawiam serdecznie !!

----------


## stukpuk

> Ale to wątek gęby więc dośc gadania.
> Po pięknościach wkleje cosik innego czyli mnie   
> 
> Gubałówka - tydzień temu


Normalnie nic mnie nie ruszyło  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Jakoś mi się nie podobasz  :cool:   :Roll:   (stukowa co innego  :Lol:  )

----------


## arcobaleno

> Ale to wątek gęby więc dośc gadania.
> Po pięknościach wkleje cosik innego czyli mnie   
> 
> Gubałówka - tydzień temu



Zdjęcie extra - ale ja cos słabo widzę - jakiś takiś malutki...

----------


## kuleczka

*jabko*, wszytko fajnie  :big grin:  
ale ja nie wiem, skąd u Ciebie takie zamiłowanie do małych rozmiarów  :Wink2:  
zdjęć  :cool:  

widok suuuper!

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Wygrałeś po prostu   Nie mogę przestac się smiać


Widzisz co potrafię zdziałać przez kilometry kabelka  :Lol:  




> *jabko*, wszytko fajnie  
> ale ja nie wiem, skąd u Ciebie takie zamiłowanie do małych rozmiarów  
> zdjęć...


Duży rozmiar mi spowszedniał   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jabko ale zajefajnie ta Gubałówka wygląda razem z tobą.Jakaś taka chudina jesteś ale w uwexs-ah wygladasz super   :Wink2:

----------


## beba

> Narazie przerzuciłem sie na motory


Też lubię motory 


 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

Swego czasu cos mi "stuknęło" na hondę shadow i nawet prawo jazdy już było w planach, ale oczywiście z oczywistych powodów musiałam zrezygnować.

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Narazie przerzuciłem sie na motory 
> 
> 
> Też lubię motory 
> 
> 
>   
> ...


No to witaj w klubie kochających 2  kółka!!!!!!!!!
Ja prawko zrobiłem i nawet ma motorka (starą Jawę 350 TS  :Lol:  ) ale z braku czasu więcej stoji niż jeździ  :cry:

----------


## beba

Teraz już po sezonie więc nie ma co płakać.
Ale niedobrze, że stoi i się kurzy - szkoda marnować ciepłego wiatru   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Teraz już po sezonie więc nie ma co płakać.
> Ale niedobrze, że stoi i się kurzy - szkoda marnować ciepłego wiatru


.............i komarów między zębami...............  :big grin:

----------


## beba

...też...

----------


## kuleczka

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> *jabko*, wszytko fajnie  
> ale ja nie wiem, skąd u Ciebie takie zamiłowanie do małych rozmiarów  
> zdjęć...
> 
> 
> Duży rozmiar mi spowszedniał


a ttttttooo rozumiem  :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

> ... same piękne młode i uśmiechnięte "gęby"   ... więc aby nie było Wam tutaj za wesoło "dinozaurów dwóch"   
> 
> 
> 
> pozdrówka niezmiernie serdeczne


         E tam do dinozaurów to Wam  ładnych   :Wink2:  pare latek brakuje

----------


## dżempel

> Ale to wątek gęby więc dośc gadania.
> Po pięknościach wkleje cosik innego czyli mnie   
> 
> Gubałówka - tydzień temu


 -dokładnie się Tobie przyjrzałam  :Confused:  -Napewno rozpoznam Cię na stoku  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

Nie poznasz mnie bo z Gubałówki nie jeżdże   :Lol:  
Chyba że przyjedziesz na narty do mnie   :Wink2:  


Seria WIDOKI bez gąb ... gęb

----------


## arcobaleno

piękne ...
a u nas chlapa...  :Confused:

----------

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Ale to wątek gęby więc dośc gadania.
> Po pięknościach wkleje cosik innego czyli mnie   
> 
> Gubałówka - tydzień temu  
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjęcie extra - ale ja cos słabo widzę - jakiś takiś malutki...


Ja tez poproszę o powiększenie, chciałam sie kurteczce przyjrzec z bliska  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Seria WIDOKI bez gąb ... gęb


Się rozmarzyłam normalnie .... Piękne widoki, tutaj u mnie baaardzo rzadko mogę coś takiego zobaczyć i nie tylko góry mam na myśli...

----------


## jabko

> Ja tez poproszę o powiększenie, chciałam sie kurteczce przyjrzec z bliska


Verka wiesz że Twoje życzenie jest dla mnie rozkazem   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Ooo *jabko*  trzyma *kulkę* w garsci   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Czy i ja moge o coś prosić??
Chciałabym się_ gębie_ przyjrzeć z bliska  :cool:

----------


## jabko

Ależ proszę bardzo kotku


A oprócz "gęby" gratisowo możesz przyjrzeć się rozkosznym ..... słonecznikom   :Lol:

----------

*jabko*, masz taką męską brodę  :cool:  ciekawe jak z resztą  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

zabiję....  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Ależ proszę bardzo kotku
> 
> 
> A oprócz "gęby" gratisowo możesz przyjrzeć się rozkosznym ..... słonecznikom


kolega jabłuszko wie co dobre  :oops:   :Wink2:  
Miło tak na ładnie , wykształcone słoneczniki popatrzeć  :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*jabko*, nie rób żartów, dawaj gębę *SWOJĄ*  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *jabko*, nie rób żartów, dawaj gębę *SWOJĄ*


Stukwa też by chętnie popatrzyła  :cool: .

----------


## arcobaleno

Ale Wy chłopy to jesteście   :Roll:  
Lato było to i słoneczniki przy nadziei i w  rozkwicie..
Teraz już dawno _po ptokach_ i po wybujałych słonecznikach niewiele zostało  :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Ale Wy chłopy to jesteście   
> Lato było to i słoneczniki przy nadziei i w  rozkwicie..
> Teraz już dawno _po ptokach_ i po wybujałych słonecznikach niewiele zostało


Ja tam nic nie widziałem żeby opadło  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Zimny śnieg też jest ok   :oops:   :Wink2:  
Bardzo ładna fotka  :big grin:  
Jak to dobrze , że jest na forum funkcja "szukaj"

----------


## jabko

> *jabko*, nie rób żartów, dawaj gębę *SWOJĄ*


Wkleje wystającą gębę zza węgła.
Musze tylko zgrać fotki z drugiego aparatu   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> zabiję....


kusisz skarbie   :Roll:  ??

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> zabiję.... 
> 
> 
> kusisz skarbie   ??


A chciałbyś ??  :Roll:   :ohmy:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

*jabko*, ale z tą kulką w dłoni to już przegięcie  :Roll:   :big grin:  

*arco*, popieram, słoneczniki dorodne bardzo  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## jabko

acro jeszcze pytasz ??
jasne


kuleczko słoneczniki dorodne a i właścicielka ładniutka
ale nie tylko słonecznikowe dziewcze posiada takie "cuda" 


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


WRÓCIŁEM   :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

:ohmy:   ładne rzeczy,* jabko*!
ale ja tu grubasek jestem  :oops:  
jak zwykle zimą  :big grin:

----------


## deja vu

fiu, fiu  :big tongue:  , warto tu czasami zagladnac.  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

to jest_ mendoza_ z tego *jabka*, co nie* kulka*?  :Roll:

----------


## kuleczka

> to jest_ mendoza_ z tego *jabka*, co nie* kulka*?


nie bój żaby *arco*  :big grin:  
mam takie jedno zdjęcie* jabka* zapisane na kompie
pochodzi z naszych nocnych _wklejanek-usuwanek_  :Lol:  
W SAMYCH SLIPACH!!!!  :cool:  
poważnie rozważam ewentualność pokazania go tutaj  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: 
a co

----------


## jabko

no no   :Evil:  

Z "naszych nocnych wklejanek" publicznie wklejać nie wolno   :Evil:

----------


## kuleczka

> no no   
> 
> Z "naszych nocnych wklejanek" publicznie wklejać nie wolno


żart  :big grin:  
pozostaje mi tylko powzdychać nocami  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Pamiętam to zdjecie  :cool:  
Tyko kurna felek nie zapisałam go u siebie  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> no no   
> 
> Z "naszych nocnych wklejanek" publicznie wklejać nie wolno


Wolno wolno  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

[quote="jabko"]Nie poznasz mnie bo z Gubałówki nie jeżdże   :Lol:  
Chyba że przyjedziesz na narty do mnie   :Wink2:  

To co Ty tam robisz na samej Górze?  :Roll:  Bileciki sprawdzasz  :cool:  ?

----------


## jabko

> To co Ty tam robisz na samej Górze?  Bileciki sprawdzasz  ?


A tak sobie zajrzałem podejrzliwie   :Lol:  




A poważnie to miałem urllopik kulturalno-relaksacyjny Kraków-Zakopane   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

*jabko*  :ohmy:   Ty naprawdę  BOSKI jesteś...   :oops:   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Toż Ty nie cwaniak  :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  Tendencyjna twarzyczka z "letko" zaakcentowanym noskiem  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

*Ns* - myślałam,  że wiesz (z babskich plotek  :Wink2:  ) - jak dużo o mężczyźnie mówi jego własny....nos  :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol: 

*jabko* - nie nooo -  rispekt for ju....  :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Ns* - myślałam,  że wiesz (z babskich plotek  ) - jak dużo o mężczyźnie mówi jego własny....nos   
> 
> *jabko* - nie nooo -  rispekt for ju....


 wiem,wiem toć to specjalnie podkreśliłem.  :big grin:   :Wink2:  Ah ten jabcoo.

----------


## Anoleiz

bodajże im większy nos, tym większy no.. ten...temperament czy cuś...  :wink:

----------

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> To co Ty tam robisz na samej Górze?  Bileciki sprawdzasz  ?
> 
> 
> A tak sobie zajrzałem podejrzliwie   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


co tam nos, Booooskie oczęta   :oops:   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> bodajże im większy nos, tym większy no.. ten...temperament czy cuś...


prawda  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał dżempel
> 
> To co Ty tam robisz na samej Górze?  Bileciki sprawdzasz  ?
> 
> 
> A tak sobie zajrzałem podejrzliwie   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witamy Szanownego Pana  :cool:  

P.S. Ja to spojrzenie nazwałabym raczej zalotnym  :big tongue:

----------


## jabko

A sie rozgadały akby pierwszy raz widziały.
A przecie jabko był już ... i to na pechowej stronie   :Lol:

----------


## jamles

teraz nie będzie....pięknie   :sad:  
Ewka chciała mnie widzieć w arbaitancugu   :cool:

----------


## Anoleiz

e tam, pięknie, nie pięknie, ważne że naturalnie  :wink:

----------


## frosch

Leszek !!!!  :ohmy:  
zabujalach sie   :oops:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
*ew-ka* mi oczy wydrapie , ale co mi tam...  :Roll:  
Nie ma co ...Hanysy to najgryfniejsze synki na  swiecie !!!!  :big grin: 

*jabko* ..no, no ....  :Roll:

----------


## Anoleiz

frosia, ja normalnie nie nadążam za tymi zmianami Twoich avatarów... 
no normalnie, co rusz mnie zaskakuje Twój widok  :wink:

----------


## frosch

> frosia, ja normalnie nie nadążam za tymi zmianami Twoich avatarów... 
> no normalnie, co rusz mnie zaskakuje Twój widok


najwazniejsze......czy ci sie podobam ?  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

*jamles* - anzug całkiem w porzo  :Wink2:  
reszta tyż  :Wink2:

----------


## jamles

> *jamles* - anzug całkiem w porzo  
> reszta tyż


takie anzugi to ino na grubie   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> *jamles* - anzug całkiem w porzo  
> reszta tyż 
> 
> 
> takie anzugi to ino na grubie


normalnie.... pysk mi sie smieje   :Lol:    Jak fajnie Cie poznać -Leszku   :big grin:

----------


## braza

*Jamles* witaj chopie!!!! Nareszcie!!!!!!!

----------


## jamles

> *Jamles* witaj chopie!!!! Nareszcie!!!!!!!


to już i nad morzem wiedzą   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

> Napisał Anoleiz
> 
> frosia, ja normalnie nie nadążam za tymi zmianami Twoich avatarów... 
> no normalnie, co rusz mnie zaskakuje Twój widok 
> 
> 
> najwazniejsze......czy ci sie podobam ?



no ba  :wink: ))

rewelacyjne masz te żabie wcielenia  :smile: )

----------


## kuleczka

proszzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......*jabko* się wkleił i szelmowsko łypie  :big grin:  
chyba się uszczypnę, czy to aby nie sen  :cool:  

*jamles* piąteczka  :big grin:  
ale poprosimy jeszcze po cywilnemu  :big tongue:  
chociaż _arbaitancug_ super!  :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

a ja mam taka mala prosbe do *kulki*, czy mozna poprosic o zdjecie od "tylu".  :big tongue:

----------


## kuleczka

dlaczego akurat od tyłu  :Roll:   :big tongue:  czyżby aż tak źle było z przodu  :Lol:  
narazie podaruję sobie wklejanie zdjęć na forum 
to *jabko* starą fotkę z archiwum wysznupał i wkleił  :smile:  

może coś w święta, od Mikołaja  :cool: 
ew. nocą po drinku...............różne się tutaj już rzeczy działy  :Lol:

----------


## deja vu

> dlaczego akurat od tyłu   czyżby aż tak źle było z przodu  
> narazie podaruję sobie wklejanie zdjęć na forum 
> to *jabko* starą fotkę z archiwum wysznupał i wkleił  
> 
> może coś w święta, od Mikołaja 
> ew. nocą po drinku...............różne się tutaj już rzeczy działy


no nie!!!!! jest super , nawet bardzo super.  :cool:  chcialem miec tylko calos w komplecie.  :big grin:  stopy sa (mniami) i cala reszta , tylko tego mi brakuje.  :big grin:  

Tak sie przyznam , ze mam slabosc do kobiet o "tylu', mam nawet dowody.  :cool:  

Lubie wszystkie: zgrabne , mniej zgrabne i te tluste.  :cool:  



ps. i tu apel do forumowych "grubasow"   :big grin:  . Smialo sie fklejajcie.  :big grin:   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

jeśli masz nadzieję, na taki widok,jak powyżej, to chyba Cię rozczaruję  :Roll:   :Wink2: 
a jeśli o tyłki chodzi, to pupa *Zielonej*, jest WOW, brak słów  :cool:

----------


## deja vu

> jeśli masz nadzieję, na taki widok,jak powyżej, to chyba Cię rozczaruję  
> a jeśli o tyłki chodzi, to pupa *Zielonej*, jest WOW, brak słów


a jest tu jakis link, jestem strasznie napalony.  :oops:   :cool:   :oops:  

ps.nie, nie, zdjecie jest dla zachecania grubasow, one tez maj swioch amatorow.  :big tongue:  Ludzka spawa.  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

linka nie posiadam  :big grin:  
wystarczy jednak spojrzeć w awatar  :cool:

----------


## deja vu

w awatarze to ja mam slonce.  :Roll:  

ps. czy to sa sprawdzone wiadomosci?  :big tongue:

----------


## kuleczka

o taaaak  :cool:  
ale już nic nie mowię, bo mi* Zielona* zaraz głowę zmyje  :big grin:  
ostatnio jakaś nerwowa jest  :big tongue: 




> a jest tu jakis link, jestem strasznie napalony.


  :Lol:  po prostu nie mogę przestać się śmiać  :big grin:

----------


## deja vu

> o taaaak  
> ale już nic nie mowię, bo mi* Zielona* zaraz głowę zmyje  
> ostatnio jakaś nerwowa jest 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu nie ma nic do smiania, zwykla tragenia.  :Evil:  

mam ochote i tyle.  :oops:

----------


## kuleczka

rzeczywiście, ciężka sprawa  :Roll:  
masz do dyspozycji całą sieć, tyle ciekawych stron  :cool:  
cóż ja biedna Ci pomogę  :big tongue:  
czuję się zupełnie bezradna w tej kwestii

----------


## deja vu

> rzeczywiście, ciężka sprawa  
> masz do dyspozycji całą sieć, tyle ciekawych stron  
> cóż ja biedna Ci pomogę  
> czuję się zupełnie bezradna w tej kwestii


postanowilem zachowac sie _niespecjalnie_ i wyjatkowo wyslalem wiadomosc do *zielonej*.  :cool:  

ps."ryj" mi sie cieszy  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## kaśka maciej

tak sobie przypadkiem zaglądam i takie cuda widze, 
fiu fiu  :cool:  
jabko i jamles  :oops:  
reszta jest milczeniem
dziewczyny, nad Wami się nie rozczulam_ bom_ hetero jest  :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

*Kasia*, nie wiesz co tracisz  :big grin:  
brawo* deja vu*  :cool:   kuj zelazo....  :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *Kasia*, nie wiesz co tracisz


*kuleczka*, uświadom mnie, może się przekonam  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## deja vu

tak  :big grin:  , tak  :big tongue:  , szykuje sie do sesji zdjeciowej  :cool:   na wymianke.  :big tongue:   :oops:   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

*Kasia*, to Ty jeszcze nieuświadomiona  :ohmy:  
jakby Ci to powiedzieć.........   :cool:  

Ps.ale daj też coś tutaj* Q*????
może być w kostiumie , jak kiedyś  :Wink2:  
tym razem proponuję Tarzana  :big grin:

----------


## deja vu

wszystko jest w rekach *zielonej*.  :big tongue:  

ps. ide sie kremowac.  :cool:

----------


## dżempel

jabko Ty masz dołeczki jak się usmiechasz  :cool:   :oops:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> *Kasia*, to Ty jeszcze nieuświadomiona  
> jakby Ci to powiedzieć.........


  :Lol:   :Lol:  
mów, nie krępuj się   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

A o to mój prywatny wampirek-iwestor-pierwszej kategori  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Jabłko to dla ciebie fotka.  :Roll:  
Z czasów akademika  :big grin:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## dżempel

> A o to mój prywatny wampirek-iwestor-pierwszej kategori    
> Jabłko to dla ciebie fotka.  
> Z czasów akademika


WOW   :Roll:   :Roll:  extra wampirek  :cool:

----------


## jabko

> A o to mój prywatny wampirek-iwestor-pierwszej kategori    
> Jabłko to dla ciebie fotka.  
> Z czasów akademika


Naprawdę dla mnie   :oops:  
Jestem zaszczycony   :cool:  

ładny wisiorek   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

wow!!! *stuk*   :big grin:  
juz cie nie bede podrywac, obiecuje   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
pozdrowienia dla *stukowej*

----------


## stukpuk

> wow!!! *stuk*   
> juz cie nie bede podrywac, obiecuje    
> pozdrowienia dla *stukowej*


Przekaże pozdrowienia. Frosch możesz podrywać, dam sobie radę.......  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Jabłko ty_ zboczku_  :big grin:   :Wink2:  ,gdzie się patrzysz?  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> *Jamles* witaj chopie!!!! Nareszcie!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> to już i nad morzem wiedzą


W dobie łączy satelitarnych byłoby dziwne, gdyby nie wiedziel  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

Hellooo, bardzo proszę WSZYSTKICH o głosowanie na nasze forum - dzisiaj ostatni dzień i każdy głos się liczy  .
Pełna mobilizacja  :Wink2:  !!!!

----------


## frosch

> Hellooo, bardzo proszę WSZYSTKICH o głosowanie na nasze forum - dzisiaj ostatni dzień i każdy głos się liczy  .
> Pełna mobilizacja  !!!!


juz glosowalam   :big grin:  
nawet 2x   :oops: 
z tydzien czy dwa temu   :Roll:

----------


## jea

> Napisał frosch
> 
> wow!!! *stuk*   
> juz cie nie bede podrywac, obiecuje    
> pozdrowienia dla *stukowej* 
> 
> 
> Przekaże pozdrowienia. Frosch możesz podrywać, dam sobie radę.......   
> Jabłko ty_ zboczku_   ,gdzie się patrzysz?


jabol patrzy tam gdzie jest pierwszy plan...wisiory dwa (tak jak ja).  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sonika

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> Hellooo, bardzo proszę WSZYSTKICH o głosowanie na nasze forum - dzisiaj ostatni dzień i każdy głos się liczy  .
> Pełna mobilizacja  !!!!
> 
> 
> juz glosowalam   
> nawet 2x  
> z tydzien czy dwa temu


Frosia no wiesz  :Roll:  .
Głosuje się codziennie, a nie z tydzień.....  :Wink2:  .
Bo Cię podam znowu do tytułu  :Wink2:   - proszę raz, raz  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

----------


## jabko

> Jabłko ty_ zboczku_   ,gdzie się patrzysz?


No .... no patrzaj w serce napisał jakiś sławny chopak więc jako człek szanujący historię i wieszczów narodowych patrze gdzie każą.
Jestem pełen kultury   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Jabłko ty_ zboczku_   ,gdzie się patrzysz?  
> 
> 
> No .... no patrzaj w serce napisał jakiś sławny chopak więc jako człek szanujący historię i wieszczów narodowych patrze gdzie każą.
> Jestem pełen kultury


I łapki na klawiaturkę  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sonika
> 
> ...


kiedy nie wiedzialam , ze mozna codziennie   :Evil:  
dzisiaj zdazylam tez .......2x   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Wczoraj na "Andrzejkach" zamieniłam się w czarownicę  :Lol:

----------


## celt

calkiem fajną  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> Wczoraj na "Andrzejkach" zamieniłam się w czarownicę


Super fotka  :big grin:  
Mi najbardziej oczka się podobają  :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## jea

> Wczoraj na "Andrzejkach" zamieniłam się w czarownicę


Widziałem, zapisałem i chcę też tak trzymać  :cool:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Mikołajki 2007 ........Fajna kafejka,obsługa i jeszcze coś  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Mikołajki?? Chyba 6-tego ?  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Jea* - nie kumam o co kaman z tym trzymaniem  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

A tak P.S. to wpatruję sie własnie w Twój migający avatar, bo zażyczyłam sobie na Mikołaja super sexi koszulke nocną i własnie zastanawiam się nad fasonem  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Mikołajki?? Chyba 6-tego ?


*arcuniuniu* mikołajki to takie ruchome dżamprezy.Ta w Brodnicy tyż jest taka.Powiedz a jak np. Twoje imieniny wypadną w środę to też gości prosisz w tym dniu???.Czy starasz sie jakoś to "wypośrodkować" by każdemu pasowało???  :Wink2: .Tak samo jest z moimi sportowymi mikołajkami 2007.Jak zawsze źle się opisałem   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> arcuniuniu


  :ohmy:  dzizesssssss  :Roll:   :Roll:  




> Jak zawsze źle się opisałem


W tym przypadku się z Tobą zgadzam.

P.S. Ja imienin nie obchodze - nawet nie wiem kiedy mam  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

> *Jea* - nie kumam o co kaman z tym trzymaniem


...tańce wywijańce   :cool:   :Wink2:  

P.S.
Pozdrowienia dla siostry, ładne fotki cyka  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> *Jea* - nie kumam o co kaman z tym trzymaniem  
> 
> 
> ...tańce wywijańce    
> 
> P.S.
> Pozdrowienia dla siostry, ładne fotki cyka


A Ty cichy podczytywaczu  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> arcuniuniu
> 			
> 		
> 
>   dzizesssssss   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ad1...nie ładnie powiedziane??? ,że sie tak dziwisz???
ad2 do P.S. Troszku uogólniłem żeby powiedzieć w czym sens dżamprezowania.Ale chiba zartrybiłaś.Skoro nie imieniny to może urodziny???  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Nie lubię przesadnego słodzenia i niuńkowania  :Confused:  

A urodziny jak najbardziej  :big grin:  Z tortem i prezentami  :big grin:  I to nawet juz niedługo  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie lubię przesadnego słodzenia i niuńkowania  
> 
> A urodziny jak najbardziej  Z tortem i prezentami  I to nawet juz niedługo


skoro nie lubisz to .........nie lubisz  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  I niech bedzie po Twojemu.

pozdrawiam przed urodzinkami  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

*ns* bądź tak miły i nie wklejaj juz swoich zdjęc ok?
już wszyscy wiedza jak wygladasz   :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Żabciu*, a co *NS* winien, że jest brzydszy od Ciebie?  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## deja vu

> *Żabciu*, a co *NS* winien, że jest brzydszy od Ciebie?


aaaaaaaaaaa, dla mnie uroda nie ma znaczenia, nawet jesli ktos fklei "poldupy" w ciemnych okularach.  :cool:   :Lol:   :cool:   :big tongue:   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

przestancie !!!  :Evil:  

Swieta ida ....  :Roll: 
kochac sie i milowac mi tu prosze ... 
dziekuje ....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## jamles

> *ns* bądź tak miły i nie wklejaj juz swoich zdjęc ok?
> już wszyscy wiedza jak wygladasz


to ten podobny do tego z .............Kombi   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> *ns* bądź tak miły i nie wklejaj juz swoich zdjęc ok?
> już wszyscy wiedza jak wygladasz  
> 
> 
> to ten podobny do tego z .............Kombi



" jak zwykle cud, miód, orzeszki  " 

"a z _Kombi_  to już w ogóle "

----------


## kuleczka

> Mikołajki 2007 ........Fajna kafejka,obsługa i jeszcze coś


NS, muszę przyznać, że z kolegą tworzycie naprawdę zgrany duet  :big grin:   :cool: 

*Żabaaaa*  :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> NS, muszę przyznać, że z kolegą tworzycie naprawdę zgrany duet


Jak zwykle trafna uwaga .
 :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> NS, muszę przyznać, że z kolegą tworzycie naprawdę zgrany duet  
> 
> 
> Jak zwykle trafna uwaga .


....ad1 ...nie trafna......bo to nie mój kolega...Nie mów *jak zwykle* bo wiesz czym to pachnie  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  Gadaj po swojemu  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .Lubie jak jesteś *natura*  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kuleczka
> 
> ...



kochanek?  :Confused:   :Roll:   :big grin:  

ps. slodkiego milego zycia , jest tyle..........  :cool:

----------


## kuleczka

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> ...Nie mów *jak zwykle* bo wiesz czym to pachnie


Tym ,ze *Kulka* zwykle dobrze trafia ??  :Roll:  
Coz taka prawda.
Powiem Ci ns-ie miedzy nami , ze mnie tez wkurza to , ze Ona tak wlasnie zwykle dobrze gada.  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...Nie mów *jak zwykle* bo wiesz czym to pachnie      
> 
> 
> Tym ,ze *Kulka* zwykle dobrze trafia ??  
> Coz taka prawda.
> Powiem Ci ns-ie miedzy nami , ze mnie tez wkurza to , ze Ona tak wlasnie zwykle dobrze gada.


nie mów między nami..... bo mnie to nie wkurza ,że ona tak zawsze ma.Może troszku mnie wkurza jak ktoś to powiela  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

NS, a co cię jeszcze wkurza, napisz proszę ze szczegółami
może coś w stylu instrukcji obsługi  :big grin:

----------


## Zochna

no teraz *kulka* to nsowi do rana zejdzie   :big grin:

----------


## deja vu

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


wiesz ns-sie, ze *kulka i rrmi* to prawie jak siostry.  :big tongue:  
Wiec smialo mozna je nazwac  *kuleczkami*, a ty swietnie miedzy nimi sie kiwasz.  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

tego nie wiedziałem ale ktoś mi kiedyś coś pierdnąłwszy o tym kiwaniu...Instrukcji niestety niet....sama sobie *kulka*  napisze wszak mądra z ciebie dziołcha  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

> tego nie wiedziałem ale ktoś mi kiedyś coś pierdnąłwszy o tym kiwaniu...Instrukcji niestety niet....sama sobie *kulka*  napisze wszak mądra z ciebie dziołcha


mdlo ci sie robi i nie masz czasu?  :big tongue:  

 ta to jest, jak sie duzo kiwa.  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

poobrazajmy się ............nic sie nie zmieniło. Karmisz trolllla a on jest jak wrzut na du...pie.Karmi sie bez instrukcji bo ty tak chcesz.W sumie chórek jest jak the beast  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

> poobrazajmy się ............nic sie nie zmieniło. Karmisz trolllla a on jest jak wrzut na du...pie.Karmi sie bez instrukcji bo ty tak chcesz.W sumie chórek jest jak the beast


kipi ci na dywanik.  :big tongue:   :cool:   :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

Z kombi, ale jakiej marki, przepraszam...   :Roll:

----------


## deja vu

> Z kombi, ale jakiej marki, przepraszam...


takiej do przewozu smietany.  :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

Qurka klikam na ostatni post a ciagle mi sie otwiera poprzednia strona....   :Evil:  
Smietany mowisz...., moze byc...

----------


## deja vu

> Qurka klikam na ostatni post a ciagle mi sie otwiera poprzednia strona....   
> Smietany mowisz...., moze byc...


Nie calkiem.  :big tongue:  

Wyobraz sobie ze szofer z Kombi ja podbija i ma smietane na wasach, u-la-la co za widok.  :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

No co Ty, ja takiej wyobrazni nie mam.   :Roll:

----------


## deja vu

> No co Ty, ja takiej wyobrazni nie mam.


powoli ,powoli .  :big tongue:  cos pomyslimy  :Roll:   :big tongue:  

co to jest Kombi, to kazdy wie.  :big grin:  

potrzebny jest tylko osobnika plci meskiej z wasami :





no i smietana.  :cool:   :big tongue:   :cool: 


wyobraznia powinna byc zaspokojona.  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Czy Ty sie czasami nie czepkasz tego naszego bidnego ns-a?   :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

Ukradł mi również podpis...

----------


## Żelka

> Ukradł mi również podpis...


I tam to nie ten sam, Jego Kolaja czapka mrda w lewo jak czapka Twojego Kolaja mrda w prawo.   :Roll:  Chyba...   :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## deja vu

> Ukradł mi również podpis...


ty sie lepiej swego chlopa czep.  :big grin:

----------


## brzydlak

Moze ktoras z kobiet  zaprosi do chaty i rozweseli  przystojnych forumowiczow  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2201498.htm#2201498

----------


## Żelka

*House* oddawaj tego Mikolaja.   :Evil:  To specjalnie dla Sloneczko bylo zrobione.
Wez sobie jakiegos z USA.   :cool:  
Co nie dotarli do Was, czy jak?    :Roll:  
To zaraz Ci znajde jakiegos...   :big grin:  Nie badz taki, no...

----------


## deja vu

> Moze ktoras z kobiet  zaprosi do chaty i rozweseli  przystojnych forumowiczow 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2201498.htm#2201498



Ja ide licytowac kartki.  :cool:  

ps. a tobie sloneczko, polecam  Mikolaj z linku powyzej.

----------


## Żelka



----------


## deja vu

> 


no, no , no, w zyciu .    :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

No, no, no tak myslalam.   :Lol:  Ale zawsze warto probowac.   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

co tak tu cicho???   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

*Ej ludzie wklejajcie swoje fotki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tamta uwaga tyczyła się tylko jednego delikwenta   :cool: 

ps. kuleczko dlaczego skopiowałaś?  :ohmy:   :Mad:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

no dobra, tu mnie jeszcze nie było   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

W końcu się doczekałam jakiegoś zdjęcia, ale myślałam, że będzie to w innym wątku. Fajnie, super wyglądasz elutek  :big grin:

----------


## Rom

I mnie tu jeszcze nie było  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

*elutek*- fajna kobitka z Ciebie   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

*eluek* - my sie już znamy  :cool:  

*Rom* - fajne skałki  :Wink2:  Trochę mała _gęba_ wiec trudno określić podobieństwo z avatarkiem  :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> *elutek*- fajna kobitka z Ciebie


no jak nie jak tak   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

my tu wszystkie fajne kobitki są   :big grin: 
/a chłopaki jeszcze fajniejsze   :oops:   :cool:   /

----------


## Rom

> *eluek* - my sie już znamy  
> 
> *Rom* - fajne skałki  Trochę mała _gęba_ wiec trudno określić podobieństwo z avatarkiem


postaram się znaleśc jakąś większą swoją _gębę_  :big grin:

----------


## LuiLin

super zobaczyć jak wyglądacie  :smile:  ja nie umiem zdjęcia wkleić kurde  :sad:

----------


## jea

> super zobaczyć jak wyglądacie  ja nie umiem zdjęcia wkleić kurde


1. np. http://www.fotosik.pl/
2. jak masz, to dajesz między [img] Twój odnośnik z fotosika [/img]

----------


## Sonika

To i ja do Was pomacham  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Ale fajnie  :big grin:  
Odmachuje !!    :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## LuiLin

> Napisał LuiLin
> 
> super zobaczyć jak wyglądacie  ja nie umiem zdjęcia wkleić kurde 
> 
> 
> 1. np. http://www.fotosik.pl/
> 2. jak masz, to dajesz między [img] Twój odnośnik z fotosika [/img]


a z tej galerii co ją mam w podpisie to się jakoś nie da cudownym sposobem? tam sie przewijam gdzieś ...

----------


## Sonika

> Ale fajnie  
> Odmachuje !!


Ale miło  :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

*LuiLin* - kliknij na wybrane zdjęcie prawą myszą, w dół do właściwości, skopiuj adres url, wklej tutaj tak jak napisał Jea 
[img] Twój odnośnik do zdjęcia [/img] i gotowe  :big grin:  .

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ale fajnie  
> Odmachuje !!


Że też Ci skrypt tego słówka nie wykropkował   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## LuiLin

popróbuję ...  :smile:

----------


## Rom

*Sonika* te gogle sprawiają że nie widać _gęby_  :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał LuiLin
> 
> ...


To z fotosika...a która Ty?

----------


## LuiLin

o nieźle  :wink:  ja w dżinach z teściową idę po naszej łące  :wink:

----------


## LuiLin

> To z fotosika...a która Ty?


dzięki *jea*!  :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> To z fotosika...a która Ty?
> 
> 
> dzięki *jea*!


Nie ma za co    :big tongue:  
Witaj   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

I ja witam nową "gębę"  :big grin:

----------


## Sylwia1667

A to ja z Cytrą w Bieszczadach podczas urlopu.

----------


## stukpuk

> A to ja z Cytrą w Bieszczadach podczas urlopu.


Niezły futrzak.
Gdyby nie piesek to bym podszedł i zagadnął  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Witam *Sylwia 1667*

----------


## Sonika

> *Sonika* te gogle sprawiają że nie widać _gęby_


i o to chodzi *Rom*  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał Rom
> 
> *Sonika* te gogle sprawiają że nie widać _gęby_ 
> 
> 
> i o to chodzi *Rom*


przecież wiem  :Wink2:  
widziałaś moje zdjęcie? - podobnie  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Dla tych co zapomnieli  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Dla tych co zapomnieli


Moze nawet dzisiaj uda mi się kupić canona - czekam na tel "od basi" czy wyrobią się z przesyłką do Świąt  :big grin:  
Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to niedługo wstawię jakieś świąteczne zdjecia przy chujance  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to niedługo wstawię jakieś świąteczne zdjecia przy chujance


Przy czym?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to niedługo wstawię jakieś świąteczne zdjecia przy chujance  
> 
> 
> Przy czym?


Co Ty tak się dziwisz?Może to odmiana choinki sztucznej  :big grin:   :Wink2:  ,albo takiego stroiku na stole.Jak Ty czasami wolno kombinujesz.  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

Z okazji Bożego Narodzenia, 
Składam Wam serdeczne życzenia. 
Niech Wam święta miłe będą, 
Z dźwiękiem śpiewu i kolędą. 
Z wigilią tuż po zmroku, 
I w radosnym Nowym Roku. 

ŻYCZY WSZYSTKIM KROPKA   :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Z okazji Bożego Narodzenia, 
> Składam Wam serdeczne życzenia. 
> Niech Wam święta miłe będą, 
> Z dźwiękiem śpiewu i kolędą. 
> Z wigilią tuż po zmroku, 
> I w radosnym Nowym Roku. 
> 
> ŻYCZY WSZYSTKIM KROPKA


*kropka* wiesz jak sie za tobą stęskniłem.Och TY TY.Miałaś wkleić gębusie a tu lipka.Dzięki .dzięki.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...


A wywalaj sobie jęzora  :wink: 

Choinka, czy to sztuczna, czy w postaci stroika, jest symbolem świąt Bożego Narodzenia i przecież nie tylko dla mnie...

----------


## elutek

> *kropka* wiesz jak sie za tobą stęskniłem


*ns*, nie tylko Ty...    :cry:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


Nie krzycz tak bo Ci reniferek ucieknie.  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  symbol symbolem a nazwa nazwą   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Nie krzycz tak bo Ci reniferek ucieknie.   symbol symbolem a nazwa nazwą


*
KS*, nie krzyczę, mówię szeptem, małymi literkami.

A Tobie co? Kotek tupie po puszystym dywanie? O tej porze?   :ohmy:   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Sloneczko* coś Ty.  :Lol:   jeżeli już to nie kotek tylko piesek i nie po puszystym dywanie tylko po panelach a pora jest odpowiednia bo na *Wiliju* 
dopierutko na 18.00 to i zdaży sie na pukać    :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

*elutek, NS* też się za Wami stękniłam, dlatego tu wracam  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

Goście poszli, posprzątałam, nie mogę spać, więc porządkuję zrobione dziś zdjęcia i czytam sobie wypowiedzi na forum. Zwykle jestem fotografem i sama mam mało zdjęć, ale znalazłam jedno, które ktoś mi zrobił. Dołączam więc swoją gębę.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *elutek, NS* też się za Wami stękniłam, dlatego tu wracam


Och Ty nie dobra kropko.A fotka gdzie??  :cool:   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .Myślisz ,że my się tu zatęsknimy??.  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Goście poszli, posprzątałam, nie mogę spać, więc porządkuję zrobione dziś zdjęcia i czytam sobie wypowiedzi na forum. Zwykle jestem fotografem i sama mam mało zdjęć, ale znalazłam jedno, które ktoś mi zrobił. Dołączam więc swoją gębę.


W Święta to i prezenty w gębach piekniusie..........no no no.

pzdr.

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *elutek, NS* też się za Wami stękniłam, dlatego tu wracam  
> 
> 
> Och Ty nie dobra kropko.A fotka gdzie??     .Myślisz ,że my się tu zatęsknimy??.


*NS* jakby to powiedziec...hmm... nie mam fotek  :sad:  chba czas wybrac sie  do fotografa  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*kropeczka27* a te artystyczne?Ty chytrusie!!!   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *kropeczka27* a te artystyczne?Ty chytrusie!!!


Artystyczne?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Czy Ty wiesz o czyms o czym ja nie wiem   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## aha26

http://foto.onet.pl/hg6sd,ss04mwczx0...html?D=1#d20k8

to ja aha26  :Wink2: 
nie wiem jak zrobic zeby to się odrazu otwierało  :sad:

----------


## stukpuk

> to ja aha26 
> nie wiem jak zrobic zeby to się odrazu otwierało

----------


## celt

Pomoge:

*aha26*


2 z albumu tez wkleic ? :smile: 

Witamy nowa buzie na pokladzie

----------


## stukpuk

> Pomoge:
> 
> *aha26*
> 
> 
> 2 z albumu tez wkleic ?
> 
> Witamy nowa buzie na pokladzie


Z czego zrobili izolację przeciw wodną?  :big grin:  
I chyba urzywali plastyfikatora?!  :big grin:

----------


## aha26

Dziękuję za wklejenie zdjęc  :big grin:    hmm....niestety nie znam odpowiedzi na te zawiłe jak dla mnie pytania  :Wink2:  ,siedzę tu sobie w łazniach rzymskich w Bath i to tyle co wiem na ten temat  :Wink2:  
te dugie tez mozesz wkleić

----------

Witaj aha26  :big grin:  Miło cię zobaczyc
A ja myślałam żes ty facet, chyba mnie avatarek zmylił  :Lol:

----------


## aha26

> Witaj aha26  Miło cię zobaczyc
> A ja myślałam żes ty facet, chyba mnie avatarek zmylił



Naprawdę  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ....ojej to dobrze,ze to zdjęcie zamieściłam bo to do konca bym facetem pozostała  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Witaj aha26  Miło cię zobaczyc
> A ja myślałam żes ty facet, chyba mnie avatarek zmylił 
> 
> 
> 
> Naprawdę    ....ojej to dobrze,ze to zdjęcie zamieściłam bo to do konca bym facetem pozostała


Ja to bym wolał żebyś pozostała w skórce kobiety  :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Już się przyzwyczaiłem  :big grin:

----------


## aha26

> Napisał aha26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


no zostane,zostane...  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> *kropeczka27* a te artystyczne?Ty chytrusie!!!   
> 
> 
> Artystyczne?     Czy Ty wiesz o czyms o czym ja nie wiem


witam w nowym roku.

Mówiąc "artystyczne " miałem na myśli te ,które kiedyś wklejałaś a one były inne niż wszystkie w gębach.Nie doszukuj sie czegoś tam itd.Po prostu inne fotki i tyle   :ohmy:   :Roll:  

pzdr.

----------


## Bea7777

Nowy roczek - nowa fotka  :wink:  Świeżutka wigilijna  :wink:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mróweczka74

To ja:

----------


## niktspecjalny

dawno nie wklejałem swojej *mordy*


pzdr. czerwonych  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

*Na porzegnanie grzybiarz morderca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

To jeszcze moja _gęba_

----------


## elutek

*Rom*, no zatkało mnie...   :ohmy:             niezłe ciacho z Ciebie    :oops:   :cool:

----------


## Rom

> *Rom*, no zatkało mnie...              niezłe ciacho z Ciebie


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

> dawno nie wklejałem swojej *mordy*
> 
> 
> pzdr. czerwonych


extra ta fota  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

> Napisał elutek
> 
> *Rom*, no zatkało mnie...              niezłe ciacho z Ciebie


No przecież mówiłam, że Przystojniak  :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

z najlepszymi życzeniami noworocznymi  :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nie tak sobie Ciebie wyobrażałem.Fajowa fotka.Ale choinka tak równomierna jak u mnie.Moda się zmienia czy cuś??  :big grin:   :Wink2: .A brat też przystojniaszka.   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

> Nie tak sobie Ciebie wyobrażałem.Fajowa fotka.Ale choinka tak równomierna jak u mnie.Moda się zmienia czy cuś??  .A brat też przystojniaszka.


. NS a jak Sobie mnie wyobrażałeś  :Roll:  ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Nie tak sobie Ciebie wyobrażałem.Fajowa fotka.Ale choinka tak równomierna jak u mnie.Moda się zmienia czy cuś??  .A brat też przystojniaszka.   
> 
> 
> . NS a jak Sobie mnie wyobrażałeś  ?


Myślałem ,że zapodasz fotkę taką osobistą, w liczbie pojedynczej.A tu mnie walnęło zdziwko.Choć nie wiem i nawet pytać nie wypada..........ze zdjęcia wnioskuje ,że jesteś młoda i ładna...........jeszcze nic nie piłem :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

no ta fotka jest całkiem osobista  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no ta fotka jest całkiem osobista


no tak osobista to może jest........ ale ten Pan z tyłu???  :sad:  choinka,muza w rogu.  :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

właśnie ta muza  :cool:  ta choinka i ten pan  :Roll:  -to jest kurnia klimat  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> właśnie ta muza  ta choinka i ten pan  -to jest kurnia klimat


Dżempelku zapodaj jakieś inne dla porównania cobym inaczej oko nacieszył....żartowałem oczywiście  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

no to proszę  :cool:   i jak korzystniej?  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jasne ,że korzystniej...masz teraz dopiero widoczne *oczka podkrążone*.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  Wcześniej ich widać na czarno nie było  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## dżempel

ach dzentelmen cała gębą   :Wink2:  aż miło -przy takich człowiek może się czuć  swobodnie  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

no chyba ,że takie  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ach dzentelmen cała gębą   aż miło -przy takich człowiek może się czuć  swobodnie


Mamuniu jeszcze nikt tak do mnie miło nie mówił.W związku z tym pozdrawiam Cię mocno aż dwa razy  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

Pozdrawiamy z zimowego spacerku  :big grin:

----------


## Rom

*arcobaleno* wyglądacie z Julcią pieknie  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

A dziękuję pięknie  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## bobowa budowniczowa

> Napisał Rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał elutek
> 
> ...


No *Rom-ku* Ty nie bądź taki skromny   :Lol:  Ja się zgadzam z przedmówcami   :Wink2:  
W takim razie jak będziesz te pajacyki robić to proszę bez czapki i bez kurtki   :Lol:   to wtedy jest szansa, że Cię poznam   :big grin:

----------


## Rom

Jednak zostałem odnaleziony  :Lol:

----------


## bobowa budowniczowa

> Jednak zostałem odnaleziony


Trafiony zatopiony   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

Ale w Nowym Roku pojawiło się dużo nowych gębęk  :smile: 

*NS* świetne zdjęcie! Tylko czemu taka groźna mina? Już kiedyś pisałam, że z uśmiechem wyglądasz bardzooooo sympatycznie, więc wrzuć tu fotkę pokazującą ząbki  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

Coś jeszcze ze starego roku...  :smile:

----------


## Rom

*kropeczka27* normalnie pięknie wyglądasz

----------


## celt

Normalnie zgadzam sie z przedmowca

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale w Nowym Roku pojawiło się dużo nowych gębęk 
> 
> *NS* świetne zdjęcie! Tylko czemu taka groźna mina? Już kiedyś pisałam, że z uśmiechem wyglądasz bardzooooo sympatycznie, więc wrzuć tu fotkę pokazującą ząbki


Mam takiego adoratora a nawet dwoje,że czasami muszę się zastanowić co pokazuje i wklejam.Wiem i bije sie w piersi ,że ........ale Ty wiesz o co mi  chodzi,więc nie będę tego kończył tutaj.Przepraszam.
*kropka* bez wątpienia jesteś piękną kobietą, szalenie sympatyczną a na dodatek bardzo wyrozumiałą.Nie doceniałem Cię.Dzięki za te kilka miłych słów....Ale kazałaś długo czekać na fotkę.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.

----------


## andre59

> Coś jeszcze ze starego roku...


*Kropeczka*... nic więcej nie powiem  :oops:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Ale kazałaś długo czekać na fotkę.        
> 
> serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   ale słowa dotrzymałam  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Rom* daj jakieś swoje większe zdjęcie, bo słabo widzę  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Ale kazałaś długo czekać na fotkę.        
> 
> serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
>     ale słowa dotrzymałam


Dotrzymałaś co mnie bardzo cieszy.Zostaniesz jeszcze na trochę czy po "indiańsku" 
znikniesz by po jakimś czasie znowu sie pokazać?  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

MOzna powiedziec, ze jeszcze cieple :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*celt* podoba mi się ,że od czasu do czasu pokazujesz swoją" gębę".jakby tu zagaić żeby nie zgrzeszyć....powiem ,że klawo wyglądasz..

----------


## celt

A, tak jakos nie mam problemu z pokazywanies swojej facjaty  :smile: )

----------


## dżempel

> A, tak jakos nie mam problemu z pokazywanies swojej facjaty )


   z taką kobietką u boku ,każdy by chciał pokazywać swoją facjatę  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

No kobietka przednia jest, rozgadana i wesola - jak tatus a ladna jak mamusia  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

podniosę wącio bo upada coraz niżej.  :big grin:   :Wink2: 

Haloooo *kropeczka27* haloooo *kropeczka27*, może jakaś nowa foteczka?
 :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> podniosę wącio bo upada coraz niżej.  
> 
> Haloooo *kropeczka27* haloooo *kropeczka27*, może jakaś nowa foteczka?


*NS* niedługo będziesz mógł zobaczyć więcej niż foteczkę   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *NS* niedługo będziesz mógł zobaczyć więcej niż foteczkę


Dobra,dobra............nie rzucaj słów na wiatr.  :cool:   :Roll:   :Lol:  
Nie wiem kiedyś rodzona ale wszystkiego najlepszego.  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
>  *NS* niedługo będziesz mógł zobaczyć więcej niż foteczkę   
> 
> 
> Dobra,dobra............nie rzucaj słów na wiatr.    
> Nie wiem kiedyś rodzona ale wszystkiego najlepszego.


Będziesz mogł mnie oglądać co tydzień  :wink:  
Dziękuję za życzonka   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Co tydzień   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .Czy ja zawsze muszę wiedzieć wszystko ostatni???  :sad:   :sad:  
T/z gdzie??

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Nie ostatni tylko pierwszy  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


No to dzięki .  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Och kropeczka   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

cóż, każda forma rozładowania emocjonalnego jest pozytywna, nawet....
a Koleżanka będzie śpiewała w chórze koscielnym na mszach transmitowanych w TIWITRFAM, że co tydzień   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> cóż, każda forma rozładowania emocjonalnego jest pozytywna, nawet....
> a Koleżanka będzie śpiewała w chórze koscielnym na mszach transmitowanych w TIWITRFAM, że co tydzień


Skąd ty to wszystko czerpiesz...  :Roll:  .Skąd bierzesz te pomysły???

----------


## Barbossa

wiesz co to jest natręctwo myśli   :Roll:  
nie?
żałuj

----------


## niktspecjalny

Skoro mnie pytasz to chyba sam wiesz.Ty tu chyba już nawet natrętnych myśli nie masz   :big tongue:  ....masz inne.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Ostatnio widziałem Kropeczke jak delektowała się kawą z automatu na "geodezji" w Kortowie  :Wink2: 
A było to w jakąś niedziele.

----------


## Barbossa

rozumiem, że zachowałeś się przyzwoicie i nie wywaliłeś jęzora
 :big grin:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> rozumiem, że zachowałeś się przyzwoicie i nie wywaliłeś jęzora


Zastanawiam się, czy przyzwoicie zachowałem sie powyżej.
Posądzi mnie o szpiegowanie na rzecz forum  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> rozumiem, że zachowałeś się przyzwoicie i nie wywaliłeś jęzora
> 
> 
> 
> Zastanawiam się, czy przyzwoicie zachowałem sie powyżej.
> Posądzi mnie o szpiegowanie na rzecz forum


Chyba tak.Też bym chyba sobie nie życzył żeby ktoś wkładał mi kindola w kawusie   :big tongue:   i jeszcze o tym opowiedział wszystkim.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ...............
> Też bym chyba sobie nie życzył żeby ktoś wkładał mi kindola w kawusie    i jeszcze o tym opowiedział wszystkim.


Nie wiem co to jest *kindol* i gdzie powinno sie go wkładać.
Tak czy inaczej opisywana przez Ciebie sytuacja nie miała miejsca.
Twoja uwaga na temat mojego "donosu", cóż jeśli uważasz widok osoby pijącej kawe za niestosowny , to Twój problem.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...............
> Też bym chyba sobie nie życzył żeby ktoś wkładał mi kindola w kawusie    i jeszcze o tym opowiedział wszystkim.    
> 
> 
> Nie wiem co to jest *kindol* i gdzie powinno sie go wkładać.
> Tak czy inaczej opisywana przez Ciebie sytuacja nie miała miejsca.
> Twoja uwaga na temat mojego "donosu", cóż jeśli uważasz widok osoby pijącej kawe za niestosowny , to Twój problem.


Przecież to ty ją widziałeś a nie ja.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:  a reszta poszła już automatycznie   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*kropeczka27* powodzonka   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  i pamiętaj o fotkach   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Ostatnio widziałem Kropeczke jak delektowała się kawą z automatu na "geodezji" w Kortowie 
> A było to w jakąś niedziele.


Czemu ja nic o tym nie wiem?  :smile:   :smile: 
Widziałeś mnie i nie podszedłeś ?   :Confused:   Oj nieładnie...   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *kropeczka27* powodzonka      i pamiętaj o fotkach


Dzięki  :smile:  O fotkach będę pamiętała  :smile:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> Ostatnio widziałem Kropeczke jak delektowała się kawą z automatu na "geodezji" w Kortowie 
> A było to w jakąś niedziele.
> 
> 
> Czemu ja nic o tym nie wiem?  
> Widziałeś mnie i nie podszedłeś ?    Oj nieładnie...


Nieładnie to by było gdybym sie przepychał przez to "rozszczebiotane" towarzystwo wielbicielek  :Wink2:  .

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> ...


hehe   :Lol:   nastepnym razem przepchaj sie   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

kropeczka27..............podniosę wątek ku góroooom.

Masz słonika na szczęście????kurna zapomniałem zapytać  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:  ...Też jestem ,,,,pfu.

----------


## dżempel

skoro kropeczka się jeszcze nie wkleja  -to wcisnę się ja z wielkooką dzidzią Hanią  :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

_dzidzią Hanią_  ale fajna jest..................  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
kropka na jakie fotki oni czekają???????  :ohmy:  .Czegoś nie wiem???  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## kropeczka27

> _dzidzią Hanią_  ale fajna jest..................      
> kropka na jakie fotki oni czekają???????  .Czegoś nie wiem???


ja też nic nie wiem  :smile:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## celt

Ja tez nic nie wiem ale chetnie bym sie dowiedzial.
Zeby nie bylo, ze wklejam znowu swoja facjate. Tym razem ta, ktora czasem ukrywa sie pod moim nickiem bo nie chce sie jej zalozyc profilu  :smile:  
Zonka z Julka.

----------


## dżempel

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> podniosę wącio bo upada coraz niżej.  
> 
> Haloooo *kropeczka27* haloooo *kropeczka27*, może jakaś nowa foteczka?
> 
> 
> 
> *NS* niedługo będziesz mógł zobaczyć więcej niż foteczkę


                                                                   Zasugerowałam się tymi poscikami  :oops:  i czekałam na fotki kropeczki -zresztą  nie tylko ja czekam na te fotki  :Roll:

----------


## jea

chyba co kropnę

----------


## niktspecjalny

kropnij może jedna z twego _avatarka_  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .Nie to żebym coś sugerował.Ale ale.  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> kropnij może jedna z twego _avatarka_   .Nie to żebym coś sugerował.Ale ale.


Popieram przedmowce  :smile:

----------


## magi

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> kropnij może jedna z twego _avatarka_   .Nie to żebym coś sugerował.Ale ale. 
> 
> 
> Popieram przedmowce


Faceci   :Roll:  tylko jedno Wam w głowie 
 :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> Zonka z Julka.


*celt*, bardzo podoba mi się Twoja żona - gdybym była facetem
to właśnie Ona byłaby w moim typie...    :cool:   :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> *celt*, bardzo podoba mi się Twoja żona - gdybym była facetem
> to właśnie Ona byłaby w moim typie...


A dziekuje. No to mamy podobne gusta  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

Obiecałam, więc proszę  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Obiecałam, więc proszę


Ja tam podziękuje jako pierwszy.Pikna z Ciebie _kobiełka_ i jaki masz fajowy golfik   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Wyglądasz jak prezenterka w TV.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

pzdr.dobrze wypadłaś  :Wink2:

----------


## magi

No przecież Miska to musi być piękna   :big grin:  
Tytuł jak najbardziej zasłużony   :smile:

----------


## celt

Fajna foteczka, fajny usmiech

----------


## kropeczka27

[quote="niktspecjalny"]


> Obiecałam, więc proszę  
> 
> 
> Ja tam podziękuje jako pierwszy.Pikna z Ciebie _kobiełka_ i jaki masz fajowy golfik      .Wyglądasz jak prezenterka w TV.   
> 
> pzdr.dobrze wypadłaś


Hehe prezenterka   :Lol:   :cool:   :big grin:   dobre *NS*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Hehe prezenterka      dobre *NS*


*kropka* a kiedy ostatnio byłaś na jakiejś potańcówie???

----------


## jabko

Może po tych tragicznych doznaniach ktoś wklei jakąś śliczną buźkę   :Roll:  

Dla tych co mają zbeszczeszczone poczucie piękna dodam informację ze musi to być buźka kobieca   :Lol:  



kropka całusek w policzek   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może po tych tragicznych doznaniach ktoś wklei jakąś śliczną buźkę   
> 
> Dla tych co mają zbeszczeszczone poczucie piękna dodam informację ze musi to być buźka kobieca   
> 
> 
> 
> kropka całusek w policzek


sie wklej .....twojej też dawno nie widziały gały FM.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

> *kropka* a kiedy ostatnio byłaś na jakiejś potańcówie???


Kropka , nie chodzi do remizy strażackiej    :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> lubie tanczyc  i ogladac jak ktos dobrze tanczy.


A ktory z tych balonow to Ty?   :cool:

----------

Zeljka, chyba ci sie dowcip ostatnio wyostrzył  :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> Zeljka, chyba ci sie dowcip ostatnio wyostrzył


Ostatnio, to Ty zaczelas czytac moje posty.., a tak.., to wszystko po staremu u mnie.   :cool:  
I tak jest Hosue lepszy ode mnie, bo ja nawet nie mam co pokazac jesli o balony chodzi.   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## magi

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Zeljka, chyba ci sie dowcip ostatnio wyostrzył 
> 
> 
> Ostatnio, to Ty zaczelas czytac moje posty.., a tak.., to wszystko po staremu u mnie.   
> I tak jest Hosue lepszy ode mnie, bo ja nawet nie mam co pokazac jesli o balony chodzi.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał ja i ty
> 
>  lubie tanczyc  i ogladac jak ktos dobrze tanczy.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ktory z tych balonow to Ty?


Boskie  :smile: 
stawiam na ten złoty  :smile:

----------

Tak myślisz Zielona? ja tez widzę pewne podobieństwo  :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> Tak myślisz Zielona? ja tez widzę pewne podobieństwo


Dałyście czadu  :Lol:   :Lol:   - siedzę i ryczę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> *kropka* a kiedy ostatnio byłaś na jakiejś potańcówie???
> 
> 
> Kropka , nie chodzi do remizy strażackiej


selimm to nie remiza a stołówka
to lambado-potańcówka.Nie musi być cudownie by ludziska sie dobrze bawili.Nastrojowe klimaty tyż są potrzebna ale w stołówce z czasów PRL-u,gdzie łorkiestra ma paski harcerskie w spodniach a kelnerkami są starsze _babcie Stefy_ klimat ,,,jak to nazwałeś remizy bawiącym bardzo odpowiada.Żeby to zrozumieć musisz tam po prostu być i jak ci kawałek tynku na łeb spadnie to uśmiejesz sie do _pojasa_.
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> Tak myślisz Zielona? ja tez widzę pewne podobieństwo


No na to to nawet nie wpadlam. Teraz juz widze, ze to House cala geba.   :big grin: 
*Verunia* Ty to jednak masz oko!!!

----------


## arcobaleno

> Tak myślisz Zielona? ja tez widzę pewne podobieństwo


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

> selimm to nie remiza a stołówka
> to lambado-potańcówka.Nie musi być cudownie by ludziska sie dobrze bawili.


no ba !  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Tak myślisz Zielona? ja tez widzę pewne podobieństwo


Tak !!! to ON!!!  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Tak myślisz Zielona? ja tez widzę pewne podobieństwo  
> 
> 
> 
> Tak !!! to ON!!!


a kto go tak ładnie ...nadmuchał?     :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


hmmm...ale przecież ładny taki nadmuchany... :cool:  
choc kto by pomyślał...  :Roll:  wystarczy mała szpileczka...  :Roll:  
i pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....  :Roll:

----------


## Żelka

*joan* Ty albo na szpileczkach (w co watpie) sie nie znasz albo na balonach (co bardziej prawdopodobnie) - zadne tam pssssssssssssssssssss, BUM i juz. 
Ale nasz House za madry na to jest.   :big tongue:

----------

> *joan* Ty albo na szpileczkach (w co watpie) sie nie znasz albo na balonach (co bardziej prawdopodobnie) - zadne tam pssssssssssssssssssss, BUM i juz. 
> Ale nasz House za madry na to jest.


Jeden balon pęknie to drugi się nadmucha. Normalnie w balona nas robi  :Lol:

----------


## joan

> *joan* Ty albo na szpileczkach (w co watpie) sie nie znasz albo na balonach (co bardziej prawdopodobnie)


Fakt - na balonach nie znam sie kompletnie...choć się ich w życiu nadmuchało co nie miara...  :cool:  zreszta na szpiklach też nie - ale to zostało już udowodnione w innym - autorskim - wątku  :Wink2:  



> zadne tam pssssssssssssssssssss, BUM i juz.


Oj tam  - BUM to takie drastyczne....  :Roll:  szkoda by było....ja tam wolę pssssssssssssssssssssw razie co można podłatać,  nadmuchać jeszcze raz i bawić się dalej... :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> ....
> ps. to nie remiza OSP, aby szpilki na rece zakladac.


ja tam i nogą bym dosięgła...  :Roll:  jakby mi zależało....  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> podłatać


No co Ty, to nie w Jego stylu.   :big grin:  Z reszta BUM-u tez nie bedzie.   :big grin:  Kazdy widzial jak On sie odzywia.   :Wink2: 
p.s. Zaraz wpadnie *ns* i przypomni nam, ze tu sie geby fkleja na nie jeno gada.   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
turlam się.....

selimm powiedz coś ...  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał joan
> 
>  podłatać
> 
> 
> No co Ty, to nie w Jego stylu.   Z reszta BUM-u tez nie bedzie.   Kazdy widzial jak On sie odzywia.  
> p.s. Zaraz wpadnie *ns* i przypomni nam, ze tu sie geby fkleja na nie jeno gada.


Dla mnie to możesz tu pisać nawet o jąderkach malamuta.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  i fklejać fotki rabarbaru z działki .Skoro uważasz ,że tak ma być   :Lol:   :Lol:  bylebyś pamiętała o zasadzie jak : _wszyscy to wszyscy i Mańka też_

twoje zdrowie

----------


## niktspecjalny

> turlam się.....
> 
> selimm powiedz coś ...


sama nie potrafisz?  :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> 
>      
> turlam się.....
> 
> selimm powiedz coś ...    
> 
> 
> sama nie potrafisz?


on trafia w sedno..   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

*ns* Ty mnie lubisz, nie? Ja czasami sobie pozwalam a Ty sie nigdy nie zloscisz.   :big tongue:  Dzieki za to "zdrowko" przyda sie, przyda.   :big tongue:

----------


## jea

bedzie ten aparat...  :Roll:  
z motoczajna....  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> turlam się.....


Chodzi o lewą ręke tej pani w zielonym?  :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

oui
a szczególnie kciuk i wskazujący...

----------


## zielonooka

a mnie rozczulil ten pan z drugiego planu misternie i z duzym samozaparciem wiążący butki   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

Może zdejmujący?  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## zielonooka

> Może zdejmujący?


ojj nie! nie!
on je wiąże!  :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> Może zdejmujący? 
> 
> 
> ojj nie! nie!
> on je wiąże!


ja myślałam że to ona - trampki na remizie jak najbardziej a propos  :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

to facet
a ze w koszuli w rozowate mazaje (kwiatki?) - to co z tego?  :Wink2:  
joan - badzże tolerancyjna  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Albo ja dzis cos zjadlam albo czegos nie zjadlam..., bo ja tego nie widze...   :Roll:  
Verunia Ty masz talent malarski, wez tu naprowadz gdzie jest to cos o czym pisza ludziska...   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


to na pewno facet - kobieta tak nie klęka...    :big tongue:

----------


## selimm

Mnie ciekawi co to jest 
na tej twarzy ?

- nieprzetrawiona parówa ?
- grymas lansowy ?
- czy nasz kochany NS - wpierdol w tej remizie dostał ?...i przez to tak spuchł   :cool:

----------


## joan

> Mnie ciekawi co to jest 
> na tej twarzy ?
> 
> - nieprzetrawiona parówa ?
> - grymas lansowy ?
> - czy nasz kochany NS - wpierdol w tej remizie dostał ?...i przez to tak spuchł


juz nie mam czym wycierać oplutego monitora....  :Lol:   :Lol:  
A w tamacie wacia - *Ns* udowodnił nam na tym _kochanym forumie_ że potrafi być wszechstronny...więc jedno drugiego nie wyklucza...  :cool:  proponuję tylko ustalić kolejność: 1. wp....ol 2. parówka na pokrzepienie 3. lans (w trakcie trawienia).  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Gilda

> Mnie ciekawi co to jest 
> na tej twarzy ?
> 
> - nieprzetrawiona parówa ?
> - grymas lansowy ?
> - czy nasz kochany NS - wpierdol w tej remizie dostał ?...i przez to tak spuchł


na tej twarzy jest grymas.  :big grin:  nie dlatego ,ze spuchl ale dlatego ,ze mu starosc patrzy w oczy  :Wink2:

----------

> Albo ja dzis cos zjadlam albo czegos nie zjadlam..., bo ja tego nie widze...   
> Verunia Ty masz talent malarski, wez tu naprowadz gdzie jest to cos o czym pisza ludziska...


*Zeljka*, ale ja sie dla ciebie narażam, jeszcze mnie ns zwierszuje  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> jeszcze mnie ns zwierszuje


No po prostu super!!! *Verunia* teraz mam nowe powiedzonko na meza jak bedzie nie grzeczny...   :Wink2:  
"Badz grzeczny bo cie zwierszuje!!!"    :big grin:   :Lol:   Podoba mi sie!

----------


## frosch

> Napisał verunia
> 
>  jeszcze mnie ns zwierszuje  
> 
> 
> No po prostu super!!! *Verunia* teraz mam nowe powiedzonko na meza jak bedzie nie grzeczny...   
> *"Badz grzeczny bo cie zwierszuje!!!"*    Podoba mi sie!


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
dobre.....kupuje   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


ale mi *kaskamaciej* dzisiaj podpadla   :Roll:   :Evil:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał verunia
> 
> ...


tymi szczewikami   :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

> na tej twarzy jest grymas.  nie dlatego ,ze spuchl ale dlatego ,ze mu starosc patrzy w oczy


Nie rozkręcaj się za bardzo. To nie było śmieszne   :Evil:

----------


## Gilda

> Napisał Gilda
> 
> na tej twarzy jest grymas.  nie dlatego ,ze spuchl ale dlatego ,ze mu starosc patrzy w oczy 
> 
> 
> Nie rozkręcaj się za bardzo. To nie było śmieszne


jego dzien juz minal.nierozumie co mi chcesz powiedziec?  :Evil:  jedni widza to lub tamto a ja widze starosc.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał selimm
> 
> Mnie ciekawi co to jest 
> na tej twarzy ?
> 
> - nieprzetrawiona parówa ?
> - grymas lansowy ?
> - czy nasz kochany NS - wpierdol w tej remizie dostał ?...i przez to tak spuchł  
> 
> ...


albo mądralińska albo nasłana  :cool:

----------


## rrmi

> Nie rozkręcaj się za bardzo. To nie było śmieszne


Wlasnie , ze bylo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

NS 
Ona na pewno jest naslana .
Tak uwazam

----------


## Sloneczko

> jego dzien juz minal.nierozumie co mi chcesz powiedziec?  jedni widza to lub tamto a ja widze starosc.


Po pierwsze: "nie rozumiem".

Po drugie, masz za mało wpisów, by o kimś z nas pisać lekceważąco w formie "jego".

Jeśli widzisz tu "starość" (przeszkadza ci?   :ohmy:  ) to jesteś żółtodziobem, który jest winien szacunek starszym, nie tylko stażem na forum.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał Gilda
> 
> jego dzien juz minal.nierozumie co mi chcesz powiedziec?  jedni widza to lub tamto a ja widze starosc.
> 
> 
> Po pierwsze: "nie rozumiem".
> 
> Po drugie, masz za mało wpisów, by o kimś z nas pisać lekceważąco w formie "jego".
> 
> Jeśli widzisz tu "starość" (przeszkadza ci?   ) to jesteś żółtodziobem, który jest winien szacunek starszym, nie tylko stażem na forum.


mi też??  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> mi też??


Nie. "Mnie"  :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> mi też??    
> 
> 
> Nie. "Mnie"


czyli według ciebie szacunek mi sie nie należy???tylko tobie?  :ohmy:  dobrze to powiedziałaś..

----------


## Sloneczko

Też nie.

Mówi się: "mnie" należy się szacunek, nie "mi". Chodziło o wymowę  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

Słońce - nie wymagaj za wiele od Pana  :smile: 


ps. ja stawiam na parówke i głebokie przezywanie muzyki płynacej z głosników

----------


## Anoleiz

a ja tak sobie myślę, 
że od tej muzyki i wnętrza po prostu mogły zęby rozboleć 
i dlatego spuchnięty policzek  :wink: )

----------


## Majka

> a ja tak sobie myślę, 
> że od tej muzyki i wnętrza po prostu mogły zęby rozboleć 
> i dlatego spuchnięty policzek )


e tam, ns policzek wypchał sobie językiem. Niektórzy tak sterują ruchami. Podryg w lewo to i język w lewo, podskok w prawo to język w prawo  :Wink2:  
Największy problem przy twiście - język choroby lokomocyjnej mógłby dostać  :cool:

----------


## Anoleiz

hehehe... normalnie się obśmiałam jak norka... 
językowy twist... można sobie język połamać, prawie jak przy stole z powyłamywanymi nogami  :wink: ))

----------


## krzycha16a

> Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> Ostatnio widziałem Kropeczke jak delektowała się kawą z automatu na "geodezji" w Kortowie 
> A było to w jakąś niedziele.
> 
> 
> Czemu ja nic o tym nie wiem?  
> Widziałeś mnie i nie podszedłeś ?    Oj nieładnie...


Hej Kropeczko!....ja też Ciebie widziałam  :Wink2:   Nie wiem czy mogę pisać  :Lol:  ......widziałam zapowiedź programu (Telewizja Puls) w którym będziesz brała udział  :big grin:   Czy to na pewno Ty?   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 
Jest to mój ulubiony program......zawsze jak go oglądam "płaczę ze śmiechu"   :Lol:  A z Tobą w roli głównej..... to na pewno będę oglądała.

Pozdrawiam cieplutko  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

No prosze, prosze a nam nikt nic nie mowi!   :cool:  
*Kropeczko* daj cynka, kazdy chce Cie zobaczyc.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## anSi

> Też nie.
> 
> Mówi się: "mnie" należy się szacunek, nie "mi". Chodziło o wymowę


Nie wiem jak was, ale mnie to w szkole uczyli, że na początku zdania zawsze dłuższa forma zaimka. Nieodwołalnie.

*Mnie* należy się szacunek , a nawet szacunek należy *m*i się  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No prosze, prosze a nam nikt nic nie mowi!   
> *Kropeczko* daj cynka, kazdy chce Cie zobaczyc.


Przecież mówi właśnie *krzych16a*
 :big grin:   :Wink2:  .Jak kropka zechce to na pewno powie.  :Wink2:

----------


## krzycha16a

> No prosze, prosze a nam nikt nic nie mowi!


*Zeljka* chętnie bym Ci powiedziała, ale....nie wiem co na to *Kropeczka*. Może tylko podpowiem, że program jest dzisiaj. Więcej nic nie powiem..koniec i kropka  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Proszę bardzo, z zaskoczenia  :big grin: 



Napis na pewno nie dotyczy *Kropeczki*, bo na "placu boju" byli znacznie gorsi kierowcy  :wink:

----------


## Majka

to jak poszło* kropeczce*?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to jak poszło* kropeczce*?


Zapytaj jej o to.  :Wink2:  .Dla mnie zajebiści..e.  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> to jak poszło* kropeczce*?


A tak (filmik z telefonu):  , tylko trzeba mieć zainstalowanego Quick Time`a  :smile: 

Niestety nie dograłam zakończenia, gdy *Kropeczka* udzieliła krótkiego wywiadu. Ale może to i dobrze, *Kropeczko*?   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

No i nie widzialam!   :sad:  
Dopiero dzis tu zerknelam.   :Confused:

----------


## Olkalybowa

W niedzielę o 18 powtórka 3 odcinka  :cool:  .

----------


## Żelka

*Olka* piateczka!   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> W niedzielę o 18 powtórka 3 odcinka  .


a co to za program ? przyznam ,że nie oglądam Tv Puls   :cool:

----------


## Olkalybowa

motoryzacyjny

----------


## kropeczka27

> Hej Kropeczko!....ja też Ciebie widziałam   Nie wiem czy mogę pisać  ......widziałam zapowiedź programu (Telewizja Puls) w którym będziesz brała udział   Czy to na pewno Ty?


O matko, wydało się 
Myślałam, że uda mi się zachować to w tajemnicy, ale nie udało się   :Confused:  
Skoro tak, to muszę się przyznać  :smile:  Tak, biorę udział w programie "Najgorszy Polski Kierowca"   :oops:  
Ale od razu dopowiadam, że nie jestem złym kierowcą   :Wink2:   :Lol:  Po prostu walczę o nagrodę  :smile:  Mimo wszystko proszę tego nie oglądać   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Sloneczko* już gorszego mojego ujęcia nie mogłaś złapać   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## krzycha16a

> Napisał krzych16a
> 
> 
> Hej Kropeczko!....ja też Ciebie widziałam   Nie wiem czy mogę pisać  ......widziałam zapowiedź programu (Telewizja Puls) w którym będziesz brała udział   Czy to na pewno Ty?     
> 
> 
> O matko, wydało się 
> Myślałam, że uda mi się zachować to w tajemnicy, ale nie udało się   
> Skoro tak, to muszę się przyznać  Tak, biorę udział w programie "Najgorszy Polski Kierowca"   
> Ale od razu dopowiadam, że nie jestem złym kierowcą    Po prostu walczę o nagrodę  Mimo wszystko proszę tego nie oglądać


*Kropeczko* nawet przez chwilę nie pomyślałam, że jesteś złym kierowcą, wiedziałam, że "robisz to dla...hmm... wygranej"  :Wink2:   Mimo wszystko będę oglądała  :Wink2:  i mam nadzieję dobrze bawiła  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Sloneczko* już gorszego mojego ujęcia nie mogłaś złapać


I tak możesz mi pogratulować refleksu  :wink:  Usłyszałam reklamę, patrzę, a tu chyba Ty migasz po ekranie, a znam Cię tylko z fotek  :wink: 

Za to później nakręciłam cały filmik z programu i możesz go sobie ściągnąć, jeśli nie masz   :oops:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Słoneczko* jesteś kochana, ale błagam usuń to zdjęcie  :smile:   :oops:  Najlepiej filmik też   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Kropeczko* nawet przez chwilę nie pomyślałam, że jesteś złym kierowcą, wiedziałam, że "robisz to dla...hmm... wygranej"   Mimo wszystko będę oglądała  i mam nadzieję dobrze bawiła


Mówię Ci, nie oglądaj  Nie będzie tam nic zabawnego   :Lol:   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> ale błagam usuń to zdjęcie   Najlepiej filmik też


Poważnie?

----------


## Krzysztofik

Kropeczka, miasto z takimi tradycjami rajdowymi.
Jak mogłaś  :cry:  
 :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Słoneczko* poważnie  :smile:  Z góry dziękuję, jesteś kochana :* 

*Krzysztofik* właśnie prezentuje tam tradycje rajdowe... w szpilkach   :Lol:   :big grin:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *Sloneczko* już gorszego mojego ujęcia nie mogłaś złapać     
> 
> 
> I tak możesz mi pogratulować refleksu.......


Tu bym z tobą polemizował.....ale nie _mogie_.  :Wink2:

----------


## krzycha16a

> Kropeczka, miasto z takimi tradycjami rajdowymi.
> Jak mogłaś


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## majcia

Kropeczko  :big grin:  
Wlasnie Ciebie ogladam   :big grin:  BOSKO   :Lol:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## basiah2

ja też właśnie oglądam  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

Matko, nie oglądajcie   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Ew-ka

miałam pełną chatę gości i ....wszyscy oglądali   :Lol:  


jak to *Kropeczka* powiedziała ?    :Roll:  *pasażer może co najwyżej oddychać  * świetny tekst ....  :big grin:  śmialiśmy sie z tego najgłośniej....mąż stwierdził,że kiedy pasażer jest po kielichu ....to nawet nie powinienn oddychać   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

Jutro jadę na kolejne odcinki, więc trzymajcie kciuki skoro już wiecie  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Krzysztofik

*kropeczka27* pd avatarkiem prosze wpisać: Sząbruk Siła.
NATYCHMIAST  :cry: 






 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Jutro jadę na kolejne odcinki, więc trzymajcie kciuki skoro już wiecie


ale ....ale ...u mnie było dośc głośno i nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi w tym programie ....masz jedzić najgorzej ...czy najlepiej ?   :Lol:  

....za każdą opcje będę trzymała kciuki   :Wink2:  



oczywiście .....pierwsza godzina gratis   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> *kropeczka27* pd avatarkiem prosze wpisać: Sząbruk Siła.
> NATYCHMIAST


Czemu?  :sad:  mam się nie przyznawać, że z Olsztyna jestem?  :sad:   :wink:   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
>      
> 
> Jutro jadę na kolejne odcinki, więc trzymajcie kciuki skoro już wiecie  
> 
> 
> ale ....ale ...u mnie było dośc głośno i nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi w tym programie ....masz jedzić najgorzej ...czy najlepiej ?   
> 
> ...


Hihii dziękuję, wspaniała jesteś  :smile: 

Po krótce: w programie ten kto będzie jeździł coraz lepiej odpada. Do finału dochodzą dwie osoby i ta która zrobiła największe postępy - wygrywa samochód. Najgorsza osoba dostaje tytuł i rower  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

> . Do finału dochodzą dwie osoby i ta która zrobiła największe postępy - wygrywa samochód. Najgorsza osoba dostaje tytuł i rower


to czego nie masz ....samochodu czy roweru ?    :Lol:

----------


## majcia

Trzymamy kciuki najmocniej jak się da   :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> . Do finału dochodzą dwie osoby i ta która zrobiła największe postępy - wygrywa samochód. Najgorsza osoba dostaje tytuł i rower 
> 
> 
> to czego nie masz ....samochodu czy roweru ?


Samochodu  :smile:  więc przydałby się   :Lol:   :big tongue:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


no to trzymam za ....samochód   :Lol:    i powiedz coś śmiesznego cobyś była zapamiętana   nie tylko z urody   :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

Oni i tak pokazują co zechcą, ale postaram się  :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Oni i tak pokazują co zechcą, ale postaram się


Nie dawaj okazji do dokumentowania "zła"  :Evil: 
W razie czego mów, że wyprowadziłaś sie z Warszawy.
To teraz takie modne, że nikt sie nie połapie  :Wink2:

----------

Jaka szkoda   :sad:  Przegapiłam program z kropeczką. Kiedy następny odcinek?

----------


## Rysio_z_Klanu

> Jaka szkoda   Przegapiłam program z kropeczką. Kiedy następny odcinek?


Nic nie starciłaś.
Program nudny i prowadzony bez ikry. Idiotyczne założenia wymuszają na uczestnikach zachowania pod publiczkę wbrew rzeczywistym umiejętnościom.
Scenografia żałosna. Widać minimalny budżet. Nie ma się czemu dziwić. Oglądalność tej stacji jest minimalna.

Pozytywny element tego programu - udział  KROPECZKI.
Nic poza tym.

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał verunia
> 
> Jaka szkoda   Przegapiłam program z kropeczką. Kiedy następny odcinek?
> 
> 
> Nic nie starciłaś.
> Program nudny i prowadzony bez ikry. Idiotyczne założenia wymuszają na uczestnikach zachowania pod publiczkę wbrew rzeczywistym umiejętnościom.
> Scenografia żałosna. Widać minimalny budżet. Nie ma się czemu dziwić. Oglądalność tej stacji jest minimalna.
> 
> ...


Zgadza się z Rysiem   :cool:  
Program taki nudny że szok. Oglądaąłm tylko ze wzgledu na  naszą Kropeczkę.  :big grin:  
ps. Basiu to wszytsko wina Tomka , nie?   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Kropeczko to kiedy znowu bedziesz? Ja tez trzymam kciuki dla naszej Kropeczki!   :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kropeczko to kiedy znowu bedziesz? Ja tez trzymam kciuki dla naszej Kropeczki!


W gazecie o tym napisali   :Wink2:  .Nie ma jej bo kręci następne odcinki   :big grin:   :Wink2:  .
Swoją drogą w porównaniu do np. milionerów to program w którym występuje kropka ,różni się scenerią i kasą jaką oferuje Friedmann i Urbański.  :Lol:  .Poprzednicy piszą ,że nudny.Program nie nudny,on  jest śmieszny.Jak zobaczyłem dwie okrągłe kobitki męczące się w poldku bez wspomagania i ich idiotyczną walkę  o to kto ma racje....ta za kółkiem czy ta obok,to się ubawiłem po pachy.Albo pomagier kropki ,który z nerwa już chciał wychodzić z poldka,no i oczywiście dwa smutasy ,które nawet nie potrafią się śmiać ,że jeżdżą jak ofermy.*Zeljka* jak go obejrzysz to się uśmiejesz no i wczuj się na chwilę w rolę takiego kierowcy poloneza.Zajefajne.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Dawac geby  :smile:  ze tak zmienie temat

----------


## joan

ja bym dała - jakbym miała  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

TO daj buźkę buziuchnę  :Smile:

----------


## joan

> TO daj buźkę buziuchnę


nie no ja na zdjęciu gęby nie mam...żadnej nowej...same starocie...  :Roll:  żebym ja chociaz fotogeniczna była...  :cool:   :Lol:  gdyby nie błagania męża co by zachowac coś dla potomnych - to wszystkie moje zdjęcia - odeszłyby w niepamięć...  :cool:  większosc nie przechodzi mojej cenzury  :Roll:

----------


## premiumpremium

A to my, dwie pyzy  :wink:

----------


## celt

> Napisał celt
> 
> TO daj buźkę buziuchnę 
> 
> 
> nie no ja na zdjęciu gęby nie mam...żadnej nowej...same starocie...  żebym ja chociaz fotogeniczna była...   gdyby nie błagania męża co by zachowac coś dla potomnych - to wszystkie moje zdjęcia - odeszłyby w niepamięć...  większosc nie przechodzi mojej cenzury


Maz cos za slaby wplyw na ciebie ma  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

> A to my, dwie pyzy


*pp* - jak miło Was widzieć  :big grin:  

*celt* - dawaj jakieś swoje - zawsze jest na co popatrzeć  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

PP - faktycznie milo was widziec!  :smile: 
Arcobaleno - Ty pierwsza  :smile: , wiesz mnie starego narcyza nie trzeba prosic ale wklej kilka swoich  :smile:

----------


## joan

> Napisał joan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał celt
> 
> ...


Fakt. Nigdy wpływowy nie był. I słabnie z roku na rok. Ten wpływ.   :cool:   :Lol: 
co do zdjęć - wolę byc po tej drugiej stronie obiektywu bo mam z tego kupe radochy

a to moje - zachowalo sie - bo zrobione z daleka  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> Fakt. Nigdy wpływowy nie był. I słabnie z roku na rok. Ten wpływ.   
> co do zdjęć - wolę byc po tej drugiej stronie obiektywu bo mam z tego kupe radochy


Radochy jak radochy ale ty kapitalne zdjecia robisz! Slowa uznania

----------


## niktspecjalny

chciałem powiększyć by wreszcie zobaczyć twoje lico  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   nie udało się.  :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> Fakt. Nigdy wpływowy nie był. I słabnie z roku na rok. Ten wpływ.   
> co do zdjęć - wolę byc po tej drugiej stronie obiektywu bo mam z tego kupe radochy


Radochy jak radochy ale ty kapitalne zdjecia robisz! Slowa uznania

----------


## joan

> Napisał joan
> 
> Fakt. Nigdy wpływowy nie był. I słabnie z roku na rok. Ten wpływ.   
> co do zdjęć - wolę byc po tej drugiej stronie obiektywu bo mam z tego kupe radochy
> 
> 
> Radochy jak radochy ale ty kapitalne zdjecia robisz! Slowa uznania


eee tam - pstrykam to co widzę - a że to dla mnie cud nad cuda...miłość i sens życia w czystej postaci...  :cool:  
zresztą - sam wiesz...to samo chwytasz w spojrzeniach Twoich bliskich...  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

zapomniałem dodać ...masz piękne nogi  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  *joan*

----------


## joan

> zapomniałem dodać ...masz piękne nogi     *joan*


to tylko jedna z wielu moich "wad"  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> chciałem powiększyć by wreszcie zobaczyć twoje lico     nie udało się.


No i po co Ci lico? Widac z daleka, ze do takiego ciala tylko pikno pasuje.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Ja tam nie musze nawet widziec reszty, domyslam siem.   :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2: 
p.s. *joan* ale przystojna masz rodzine!   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> No i po co Ci lico? Widac z daleka, ze do takiego ciala tylko pikno pasuje.    
> Ja tam nie musze nawet widziec reszty, domyslam siem.    
> p.s. *joan* ale przystojna masz rodzine!


ekhm...  :oops:   :oops:  dziękuję  :Lol:  w imieniu rodziny  :cool:

----------


## arcobaleno

*joan* - piękne masz Skarby !! _Obadwa !_  :cool:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Arko - prosisz i masz, jeszcze cieplutkie
Nasza wesola 3:



Teraz twoja kolej

----------


## arcobaleno

*celt* - o jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!! Gratulacje !! Świetne zdjecie (jak zwykle   :Wink2:  )
Ja niestety nie posiadam nic ciekawego a poza tym cierpię teraz na straszny brak czasu, wiec tylko Was tu podczytuję i oglądam  :Wink2:

----------


## joan

*celt* - piekne...  :big grin:  
ja teraz żałuję że nie dałam sobie robić zdjęć z brzuszkiem...juz się raczej nie powtórzy...  :cry:

----------


## zielonooka

świetne zdjecie - nadawalo by sie do jakiejs reklamy lub gazety  :smile: 
[jakis profesjonalny fotograf to robil?]

----------

*celt* -kapitalne zjęcie  :big grin:  Ten brzuszek jest calkiem sexy  :big tongue:

----------


## celt

> *celt* -kapitalne zjęcie  Ten brzuszek jest calkiem sexy


Tez tak mysle  :smile:  I dziekuje




> *celt* - o jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!! Gratulacje !! Świetne zdjecie (jak zwykle   )
> Ja niestety nie posiadam nic ciekawego a poza tym cierpię teraz na straszny brak czasu, wiec tylko Was tu podczytuję i oglądam


Dzieki. Noo czas sie zawsze znajdzie. Namow meza. Zrobi ci w nocy jak sie kladziesz spac  :smile:   :smile: 



> [jakis profesjonalny fotograf to robil?]


Kolega ale owszem profesjonalny kolega  :smile:  Fotograf

----------


## magi

No i modele profesjonalni   :big grin:  
Celt, no kurka nie mogę tego nie powiedzieć, świetne to zdjęcie  :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*celt* piekna z Was rodzinka.   :big tongue:  
Ja jeszcze z tych co pamietaja jak sie brzusio ciezarnej kobiety chowalo aby nie bylo widac.   :Roll:  Strasznie mi sie podoba to, ze czasy sie zmieniaja.   :big tongue:  Az zaluje, ze nie mam co pokazac.   :big grin:   :Wink2: 

No jeszcze tylko chcialabym doczekac takie czasy, kiedy starosc tez bedzie czyms pieknym. A kobieta bedzie dumna ze swoich zmarszczek.   :big tongue:   Tylko nie wiem czy to juz nie za duzo takie zyczenia miec.   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Dzieki Zelijka.
NO fakt, czasy w ktorych pokazuje sie brzuchy ciezarnych kobiet nadeszly i nie powiem - to dobrze. Takie brzuszki sa na maxa sexy  :smile: 

Trzasnelismy sobie sesyjke na pamiatke a co. NIe wszystkie foty jednakowo mocno mi sie podobaja ale to normalna rzecz - trudno zrobic wszystkie foty super extra. Tak to w fotografii jest. Czlowiek w National Geography aglada fajne zdjecie ale nie mysli, ze zostalo wybrane z 1000 lub wiecej innych..

Daje jeszcze jedno zdjecie wesolego tatusia i obiecuje, ze to juz koniec  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_forum

Witam
Ja tylko Gębę wstawiam i wszystkich pozdrawiam

----------


## monia77w1

> Dzieki Zelijka.
> NO fakt, czasy w ktorych pokazuje sie brzuchy ciezarnych kobiet nadeszly i nie powiem - to dobrze. Takie brzuszki sa na maxa sexy 
> 
> Trzasnelismy sobie sesyjke na pamiatke a co. NIe wszystkie foty jednakowo mocno mi sie podobaja ale to normalna rzecz - trudno zrobic wszystkie foty super extra. Tak to w fotografii jest. Czlowiek w National Geography aglada fajne zdjecie ale nie mysli, ze zostalo wybrane z 1000 lub wiecej innych..
> 
> Daje jeszcze jedno zdjecie wesolego tatusia i obiecuje, ze to juz koniec


Celt zdjęcia są super. Ja na Twoim miejscu nie krępowałabym się i jeszcze cos wkleiła  :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Piekne zdjecia   :big grin:  a jeszcze piekniejsza ta milosc z ktora czekacie na Nowego Czlowieka.   :Wink2:  
Ej, oby wszystkie dzieci mialy takie szczescie. Urodzic sie w kochajacej sie rodzinie.   :big grin:

----------


## celt

> Witam
> Ja tylko Gębę wstawiam i wszystkich pozdrawiam


Witeczka!

----------


## aneczka2205

Witajcie
Też chętnie bym się wkleiła
hmmmm jak to się robi??
pomocy  :Confused:

----------


## aneczka2205

:Lol:

----------


## aneczka2205

Hura  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
udało się chyba muszę sobie pogratulować umiejętności
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## andre59

Fiu, fiu *Aneczka*  :big grin:  

Witaj w klubie  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

:ohmy:   :big grin: 
Cześć aneczko

----------


## celt

Ja tak jak andre - fiu fiu 
Witam

----------


## magi

To ja tak jak chłopaki _fiu fiu_  :big grin:  
witam   :smile:

----------


## aneczka2205

OOO jakie miłe powitanie, dzięki

 Ja również witam was wszystkich serdecznie
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

Tu taki zwyczaj jest, ze na poczatek przynajmniej 2 zdjecia trzeba wkleic, prawda chlopaki  :smile:  ?

----------


## joan

> Tu taki zwyczaj jest, ze na poczatek przynajmniej 2 zdjecia trzeba wkleic, prawda chlopaki  ?


prawda -choć ja nie chłopak  :Wink2:   :cool: 
Witaj Aneczko...  :Lol:  
piękne mamy te kobietki na tym naszym forum, piękne....  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## aneczka2205

> Tu taki zwyczaj jest, ze na poczatek przynajmniej 2 zdjecia trzeba wkleic, prawda chlopaki  ?


Jak chcecie to mogę się pochwalić swoimi córeczkami a mam ich 2

----------


## jea

> Napisał celt
> 
> Tu taki zwyczaj jest, ze na poczatek przynajmniej 2 zdjecia trzeba wkleic, prawda chlopaki  ?
> 
> 
> prawda -choć ja nie chłopak  
> Witaj Aneczko...  
> piękne mamy te kobietki na tym naszym forum, piękne....


dwa i konieczny jest nr buta

----------


## joan

> Napisał joan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał celt
> 
> ...


świntuch - czyli nic nowego...   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol: 
*Aneczko* -  dawaj córki ,dawaj...  :cool:

----------


## aneczka2205



----------


## aneczka2205



----------


## aneczka2205

Proszę bardzo!!!
TO moje niunie!!!!!!!!!
I jak wam się podobają??

----------


## magi

:ohmy:   wyglądasz jak ich starsza siostra   :big grin:  
Śliczne dziewczyny   :big grin:  wiadomo po kim   :Lol:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Oni i tak pokazują co zechcą, ale postaram się


no i jak poszło Kropeczka ? nie oglądałam -niestety   :Confused:

----------


## celt

*Aneczka* - corunie pikne.

*Kropeczka* - i co tam u ciebie?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Aneczka* - corunie pikne.
> 
> *Kropeczka* - i co tam u ciebie?


zawiesiła sie przez tego pajaca co jej podpowiadał.....

*kropka* nie mogą zmienić Ci tego co siedzi obok Ciebie??

----------


## Piątka

:Lol:  takie fajne grono,
z młodymi zawsze raźniej i wesoło  :Wink2:  
 to i ja się ośmielam  :big grin:

----------


## aneczka2205

> Dzieki Zelijka.
> NO fakt, czasy w ktorych pokazuje sie brzuchy ciezarnych kobiet nadeszly i nie powiem - to dobrze. Takie brzuszki sa na maxa sexy 
> 
> Trzasnelismy sobie sesyjke na pamiatke a co. NIe wszystkie foty jednakowo mocno mi sie podobaja ale to normalna rzecz - trudno zrobic wszystkie foty super extra. Tak to w fotografii jest. Czlowiek w National Geography aglada fajne zdjecie ale nie mysli, ze zostalo wybrane z 1000 lub wiecej innych..
> 
> Daje jeszcze jedno zdjecie wesolego tatusia i obiecuje, ze to juz koniec



Twoja sesja z brzuszkiem rewelacja!!!!!
Szkoda że sama nie wpadłam na ten pomysł  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## celt

Dzieki. Podczas pierwszej sesji tez mielismy fotki robione ale tylko kilka i w domowych pieleszach  :smile:

----------


## Mufka

*Celt*, zdjęcia są rewelacyjne  :smile: . Piękna z Was rodzina  :big grin: .

----------


## celt

> *Celt*, zdjęcia są rewelacyjne . Piękna z Was rodzina .


dzieki

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Oni i tak pokazują co zechcą, ale postaram się  
> 
> 
> no i jak poszło Kropeczka ? nie oglądałam -niestety


Poszło hmm.... średnio  :sad:  Mam szansę na rower  :sad:  dzisiaj kolejny odcinek, aż się boję  :sad:  




> kropka nie mogą zmienić Ci tego co siedzi obok Ciebie??


Nie mogą  :smile:  zostały już tylko 4 dni nagrań, więc dam radę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Celt* wspaniałe zdjęcie!!!!!  :smile:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ...............
> 
> Nie mogą  zostały już tylko 4 dni nagrań, więc dam radę


Daj rade.
Jak nie dasz rady, to pogadamy inaczej ale na innym forum.  :Evil:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Krzysztofik*, czy Ty jesteś Tomkiem?   :ohmy:   :wink:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> *Krzysztofik*, czy Ty jesteś Tomkiem?


Skąd ten pomysł?  :Roll:  
Na imie mam Krzysztof.
Jeśli jeszcze ktoś mi zada takie pytanie to faktycznie mogą sie pojawić wątpliwości  :Confused:

----------


## jea

> *Krzysztofik*, czy Ty jesteś Tomkiem?


jak byk pisze...Tomasz  :cool:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> *Krzysztofik*, czy Ty jesteś Tomkiem?


Mam sąsiada Tomka.
Mam zawołać?  :Confused:  

Przeglądam właśnie metryke urodzenia.
Wszystko sie zgadza. Krzysztof.

----------


## kropeczka27

> *Krzysztofik*, czy Ty jesteś Tomkiem?


  :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  dobre 
 :Lol:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> *Krzysztofik*, czy Ty jesteś Tomkiem?   
> 
> 
> Mam sąsiada Tomka.
> Mam zawołać?  
> 
> Przeglądam właśnie metryke urodzenia.
> Wszystko sie zgadza. Krzysztof.


wstaw fotkę, żeby rozwiać wątpliwości   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## krzycha16a

> zostały już tylko 4 dni nagrań, więc dam radę


*Kropeczko* życzę powodzenia  :big grin:  ...hmm...właściwie to powinnam życzyć niepowodzenia, ehhh już nie wiem czego Wam życzyć  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Myślę, że przy tak dobrej współpracy z *Panem Kropkiem*..dasz radę!  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Życzę wygranej!!  :Wink2: 

*Celt* piękne zdjęcia!

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> zostały już tylko 4 dni nagrań, więc dam radę  
> 
> 
> *Kropeczko* życzę powodzenia  ...hmm...właściwie to powinnam życzyć niepowodzenia, ehhh już nie wiem czego Wam życzyć   Myślę, że przy tak dobrej współpracy z *Panem Kropkiem*..dasz radę!   Życzę wygranej!!


Hihi dzięki  :smile:  współpraca jest kwitnąca   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   jak przestaniemy się kłócić, to może wtedy wygram  :smile:  byle nie rower   :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Daj rade.
> Jak nie dasz rady, to pogadamy inaczej ale na innym forum.


Stąd to podejrzenie, żeś Tomek. Łajesz *Kropeczkę* jak co najmniej mąż, a przynajmniej jak narzeczony swoją "własność"  :wink:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> Daj rade.
> Jak nie dasz rady, to pogadamy inaczej ale na innym forum. 
> 
> 
> Stąd to podejrzenie, żeś Tomek. Łajesz *Kropeczkę* jak co najmniej mąż, a przynajmniej jak narzeczony swoją "własność"


Nie wiem czym tłumaczyć Twoje podejrzenia.
Może, nawiązując do nicka, udarem słonecznym  :Confused:  
Jeżeli mąż lub narzeczony ma służyć do łajania, to ja wypisuje sie z takiego państwa.
Czy będziemy rozmawiali na forum, przy piwie czy winie czy kawie z uśmiechem czy bez w obecności męża czy nie, nie powinno Cie interesować.
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## celt

> *Celt* wspaniałe zdjęcie!!!!!


Dzieki !! Twoje tez piekne, tylko malo  :smile: )

Powodzenia zycze!

----------


## Sloneczko

> Czy będziemy rozmawiali na forum, przy piwie czy winie czy kawie z uśmiechem czy bez w obecności męża czy nie, nie powinno Cie interesować.
> Pozdrawiam.


Phi, na żartach się nie znasz? Nie sądziłam że z Ciebie taki ponurak.
Swoją drogą, gdzie tu jest drugie dno?

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> Czy będziemy rozmawiali na forum, przy piwie czy winie czy kawie z uśmiechem czy bez w obecności męża czy nie, nie powinno Cie interesować.
> Pozdrawiam. 
> 
> 
> Phi, na żartach się nie znasz? Nie sądziłam że z Ciebie taki ponurak.
> Swoją drogą, gdzie tu jest drugie dno?


I fotki nie chce wkleić...

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> ...

----------


## kropeczka27

> 


Zdecydowanie to nie Tomek  :smile:   :smile:  A wyraz twarzy podobny do mojego za kółkiem hihihi

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Poszło hmm.... średnio  Mam szansę na rower  dzisiaj kolejny odcinek, aż się boję  
> Nie mogą  zostały już tylko 4 dni nagrań, więc dam radę


Kilka razy już chciał wychodzić z auta.Gdy następnym razem będzie chciał to zrobić powiedz mu ,żeby się przesiadł do tyłu  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .Dla mnie wypadasz jak zawsze dobrze.Szkoda ,że nóg nie pokazują   :oops:   :Wink2:  .Raz ,że chciałbym zobaczyć twoje szpilki a dwa jak puszczasz sprzęgiełko.

trzymaj się cieplutko.wygrasz,wygrasz.........papa  :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

> jak puszczasz sprzęgiełko.


w tym samochodzie jest jakies specjalne, zmniejszone  :ohmy:  
czy tylko tak pieszczotliwie zdrabniasz?  :cool:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> Poszło hmm.... średnio  Mam szansę na rower  dzisiaj kolejny odcinek, aż się boję  
> Nie mogą  zostały już tylko 4 dni nagrań, więc dam radę  
> 
> 
> Kilka razy już chciał wychodzić z auta.Gdy następnym razem będzie chciał to zrobić powiedz mu ,żeby się przesiadł do tyłu   .Dla mnie wypadasz jak zawsze dobrze.Szkoda ,że nóg nie pokazują    .Raz ,że chciałbym zobaczyć twoje szpilki a dwa jak puszczasz sprzęgiełko.
> 
> trzymaj się cieplutko.wygrasz,wygrasz.........papa


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Jeszcze nie raz będzie się szykował do wyjścia z auta  :smile:  z tyłu też już siadał, ale nic mu to nie da hihih. A nogi i szpileczki zobaczysz, jak zawitasz w tym roku na Zlot  :smile: 

ps. najfajniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że w warszawie mieliśmy stłuczkę, samochód rozwolony i ..... to nie ja prowadziłam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bagi69

Zagębuję i Ja.  :big grin:  Na zdjęciu ze starszym synem.Witam wszystkich i pozdrawiam Światecznie.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> ...


Za spokojny to on nie jest.Taki wierci du.pa.

Wypadek zła rzecz.Ale wszystko zakończyło się szczęśliwie???  :Wink2: 
pozdrawiam cieplutko.   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

> takie fajne grono,
> z młodymi zawsze raźniej i wesoło  
>  to i ja się ośmielam


No, no *piatka* fajna z Ciebie babeczka!   :big grin:  
A ten obraz to Twoje dzielo, domyslam sie.   :Wink2:  
Szkoda, ze te anioly nie chcesz pokazac bo bardzo piekne sa.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Ide *brazie* powiedziec o tym koniu to zaraz bedzie wzdychac z zachwytu.   :big grin:  Uwielbia konie.

----------


## Piątka

:Roll:   :oops:   :big grin:   Zeljko,
dziękuję, 
i ja też lubię konie,
a i moja córa to liczy, że na nowym domu tata sprawi jej psa, kota, rybki i konia i ..czemu by nie małego źrebaka?  :big grin:   :big grin:  
 ufność dziecka w ojca  :big grin:   :big grin:  

ale proszę, Ty już mnie więcej za uszy nie wyciągaj  :Confused:

----------


## Żelka

:oops:

----------


## DarioAS

NO...
Witam serdecznie  :big tongue:  
po paru miesiącach niebytu  :Roll:   :Roll:  

ale się tu dzieje  :ohmy:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam cieplutko


Bea, OK, miło Was tu widzieć  :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> Oczywiscie nie byłbym sobą gdybym nie zauważył:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DarioAS
> 
> ...



hm...
jabko...
ale...
Ty to jesteś...
Żadnej kobiecie komplementa nie przepuścisz..
Tak trzymaj  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Stelka

Prosto od fryzjera i sama sobie zdjęcie zrobiłam,coś nie tak ze mną?  :Roll:  
A co tam...mam to  gdzieś  :ohmy:  

Zrobiłam sobie grzywkę bo trąbią na lewo i prawo że grzywka jest modna  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  to tak dla lepszego samopoczucia i oderwania się od budowy.

----------


## celt

Stelka- fryz piekny. Cala reszta tez  :smile: 

Daria - milo ciebie ujrzec. Nawet bardzo!

----------


## jea

*Stelka!!!*
wymiary...nr buta  :cool:

----------


## braza

> takie fajne grono,
> z młodymi zawsze raźniej i wesoło  
>  to i ja się ośmielam


_Piąteczka_ *Piątko*  :big grin:  Pewnie, że raźniej, dlatego szwendam się tutaj juz od jakiegoś czasu  :big grin:  

Chylę czoło przed talentem!!!

----------


## DarioAS

> Stelka- fryz piekny. Cala reszta tez 
> 
> Daria - milo ciebie ujrzec. Nawet bardzo!


jak miło...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

tak przy okazji, to wiesz..
masz wspaniałą rodzinkę  :Wink2:  
nic dodać nic ująć  :big tongue:

----------


## kropeczka27

*Stelka*  fryzurka super!! Bardzo twarzowa! Ja też byłam u fryzjera, ale niestety nie jest tak ładnie jak u Ciebie  :sad:

----------


## celt

> *Stelka*  fryzurka super!! Bardzo twarzowa! Ja też byłam u fryzjera, ale niestety nie jest tak ładnie jak u Ciebie


Poprosimy zdjecie. Sami ocenimy  :smile:

----------


## kropeczka27

> Napisał kropeczka27
> 
> *Stelka*  fryzurka super!! Bardzo twarzowa! Ja też byłam u fryzjera, ale niestety nie jest tak ładnie jak u Ciebie 
> 
> 
> Poprosimy zdjecie. Sami ocenimy


Nie ma szans  :sad:

----------


## celt

Zaraz tam nie ma szans  :smile:

----------


## Stelka

> *Stelka*  fryzurka super!! Bardzo twarzowa! Ja też byłam u fryzjera, ale niestety nie jest tak ładnie jak u Ciebie


kropeczka27 ,na pewno ładnie  :big grin:  a najlepiej wrzuć fotkę z nową fryzurką,to ocenimy  :big grin:

----------

kropeczka nawet łysa by ładnie wyglądała

----------


## DarioAS

> kropeczka nawet łysa by ładnie wyglądała



całkowicie sie z tym zgadzam  :big tongue:

----------


## Aluland

> *Q* a takie masz???    .   Kiedyś nasze Panie z foruma mowiły ,żes taki przystojny...Niezgadzam się  bo źle ci z kopyt jedzie...znaczy sie patrzy...sorki   
> 
> Czas abys zapodał foto,,,takie normalne,takie od siebie,takie swojskie


znam to miejsce.

----------


## Aluland

Czas na mnie...

----------


## Aluland

z córką

----------


## magi

Alu miło Cię oblukać  tzn poznać  :big grin:  
Nie rozumiem żony   :Confused:   :oops:

----------


## Aluland

Czemu nie rozumiesz żony?   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

*Aluland*, fajny chłopak z Ciebie   :big grin:  
na pewno obejrzałabym się za Tobą na ulicy...    :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## magi

> Czemu nie rozumiesz żony?





> ostatnio powiada ze była ślepa..  i dziwnie opętana..


Fajny z Ciebie facet  :big tongue:

----------


## Aluland

tak, tak, czarujcie dalej i tak duchowo ulatuję ponad sufit. ale..  :big grin:   wracaj mi tu do ciała   :oops:

----------


## magi

> tak, tak, czarujcie dalej i tak duchowo ulatuję ponad sufit. ale..   wracaj mi tu do ciała


a czego Ci brakuje   :Confused:  może jakaś wada ukryta   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## kropeczka27

> kropeczka nawet łysa by ładnie wyglądała


*verunia* nie szalej  :smile:  całe szczęście jeszcze zostało mi włosów kilka   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał verunia
> 
> kropeczka nawet łysa by ładnie wyglądała
> 
> 
> *verunia* nie szalej  całe szczęście jeszcze zostało mi włosów kilka


Łysa by wyglądała źle.  :cool:   :big tongue:  .Kropka jak zawsze wyglądasz cudownie i potrafisz to *pokazać*.Fotka przepiękna.Nie masz równych sobie  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2: 

pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Krzysztofik

To zdjęcie należy zgłosić do "Muratora" pod tytułem:
"Inwestorka budująca nieocieplony dom", (rękawy jako ocieplacze  :Wink2:  ).
Następnie należy nawiązać kontakt ze "Styropexem" i zrobić sesje zdjęciową ze styropianem.
Powszechnie wiadomo że środwisko styropianu zmusiłoby do zdjecia sweterka.
My byśmy byli zadowoleni, "Styropex" i cała rzesza forumowiczów  :Wink2:  .

----------


## andre59

*Kropeczka*, podobają mi się Twoje avatarki  :oops:

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> tak, tak, czarujcie dalej i tak duchowo ulatuję ponad sufit. ale..   wracaj mi tu do ciała  
> 
> 
> a czego Ci brakuje   może jakaś wada ukryta


jeżeli stan posiadania jest wadą to chyba tylko dlatego.
 :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

*NS* dziękuję   :oops:   :oops:   jak zwykle jesteś dla mnie przemiły  :smile:  

*Andre* staram się z tymi avatarkami   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

*Krzysztofik* jak załatwisz mi taką sesję,t o chętnie skorzystam   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

A tak poza tym, to proszę trzymajcie kciuki. Jutro jadę walczyć o samochód...albo rower   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

> *NS* dziękuję     jak zwykle jesteś dla mnie przemiły  
> 
> *Andre* staram się z tymi avatarkami    
> 
> *Krzysztofik* jak załatwisz mi taką sesję,t o chętnie skorzystam    
> 
> A tak poza tym, to proszę trzymajcie kciuki. Jutro jadę walczyć o samochód...albo rower


ja będę trzymał  :big grin:  
ale jak by co, to kogoś _kropnij_  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *NS* dziękuję     jak zwykle jesteś dla mnie przemiły  
> A tak poza tym, to proszę trzymajcie kciuki. Jutro jadę walczyć o samochód...albo rower


powodzonka   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> A tak poza tym, to proszę trzymajcie kciuki. Jutro jadę walczyć o samochód...albo rower


Będę trzymać, choćby *Krzysztofik* znów mnie napadł  :wink: )

----------


## pati25

to ja..

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Będę trzymać, choćby *Krzysztofik* znów mnie napadł


Gdzie ten napad miał miejsce, bo nie przypominam sobie  :Confused:  
I nie wiem z czego sie tłumaczyć i za co przepraszać.
 :sad: 




> *Krzysztofik* jak załatwisz mi taką sesję,t o chętnie skorzystam


Na sweterku może sie nie skończyć  :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## celt

Pati- milo zobaczyc

----------


## elutek

> to ja..


*pati*, no no no   :big grin:  

/a co to za góry?   :Roll:   /

----------


## pati25

Zakopane nad Morskim Okiem ...Wtedy dziękowałam Bogu ze zdecydowałam sie na wyjazd konikami do góry  :smile: He he he

----------


## zielonooka

pati - czesc  blondynko   :Wink2:

----------


## Mufka

> Zakopane nad Morskim Okiem


Ciekawe góry....  :wink:

----------


## Aluland

czas jechać w góry...

----------


## celt

spacerek z corka w parku dinozaurow

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał pati25
> 
> Zakopane nad Morskim Okiem
> 
> 
> Ciekawe góry....


Gdyby wstawiła przecinek sprawa byłaby jasna  :smile: 

A przecinek wiele może  :wink:

----------


## pati25

:big grin:  wstawiła bym go ale nie działa  :smile: Córa zalała laptopa sokiem   :smile:   :Wink2:  Ale chyba wiecie o co chodzi   :big grin:

----------


## pati25

celt fajne zdjecie

----------


## niktspecjalny

> pati - czesc  blondynko


Wybacz zielona ,że proszę Cię o tak niewiele.W y b a c z .Twoja fotka powinna w gębach już dawno się pojawić.P o w i n n a.Tak charakterystyczna postać tego forum powinna pokazać się swoim znajomym w przynajmniej ,jednym małym ujęciu.Przepraszam gdybyś ..............itd,przepraszam.  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> pati - czesc  blondynko  
> 
> 
> Wybacz zielona ,że proszę Cię o tak niewiele.W y b a c z .Twoja fotka powinna w gębach już dawno się pojawić.P o w i n n a.Tak charakterystyczna postać tego forum powinna pokazać się swoim znajomym w przynajmniej ,jednym małym ujęciu.Przepraszam gdybyś ..............itd,przepraszam.


moja fotka  pojawiła sie przeciez  na tym watku

----------


## jea

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...


potwierdzam  :big grin:  
były jeszcze takie inne, z sauny chyba  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

no tej akurat nie mam ale w ramach "rekompensaty"(?) ...prosz... bardzo cały zestaw mojego oblicza w różnych odsłonach  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
[kopiowanie zabronione  :Lol:   :Evil:   :Lol:  ]

_(nie klikać! nie powiekszy się!   )_

----------


## celt

Ja nie wiem, co wy dziewczyny (niektore) tak  sie boicie wklejania tych zdjec.
Zielona, na twoim kolazu to nic nie widac  :sad:

----------


## magi

> Ja nie wiem, co wy dziewczyny (niektore) tak  sie boicie wklejania tych zdjec.


no   :Roll:  





> Zielona, na twoim kolazu to nic nie widac


jak nie a te piękne zielone oczy to co   :Roll:

----------


## zielonooka

i ludzika lego   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

wszystko za malo  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...


te wszystkie już były.Nowe wklej.Chociaż na chwilkę.

----------


## Aluland

nawet na trochę.  :big grin:

----------


## Majka

*kropeczka* i co z tym autem/rowerem?

a tu Was pozdrawiam z wyjazdu na narty

----------


## elutek

*Majka*, ale dałaś czadu, aż mi stronę rozwaliło...   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Majka*, ale dałaś czadu, aż mi stronę rozwaliło...


Wystraszyłaś *Majkę* i teraz widzę znaczek pocztowy  :wink:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał elutek
> 
> *Majka*, ale dałaś czadu, aż mi stronę rozwaliło...    
> 
> 
> Wystraszyłaś *Majkę* i teraz widzę znaczek pocztowy


e tam - jestem. Ale większy format nie wchodzi  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Majka*, wciśnij duży obrazek na: http://imageshack.us/, a gdy się załaduje wybierz adres _Thumbnail for forums (1)_ .

Pokaże się miniaturka zdjęcia, ale aktywna, dająca po kliknięciu powiększenie na osobnej stronie. Ale Ty to przecież wiesz

----------


## zielonooka

Majka jest - podobnie jak ja - miłośniczką minimalizmu   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Ja nie wiem, co wy dziewczyny (niektore) tak  sie boicie wklejania tych zdjec.


niska samoocena,, obawa przed brakiem akceptacji, anonimowość  forum
proste

----------


## zielonooka

ty chyba jakis dzis zły dzień masz  :smile: 
ale niech ci bedzie - mam niska samoocene połączona z obawą przed brakiem akceptacji  :smile: 

niech mnie ktoś przyyyytuuuliiiiiiiii     :Roll:

----------


## Barbossa

ależ Dziecko
kam tu papa...

----------


## zielonooka

idę... idę...  :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

ERROR
wiesz co to zły dotyk? nie uznaję dobrych...
nie mam Cię w dowodzie, więc uważaj...
już się ślinię...

----------


## Majka

> ERROR
> wiesz co to zły dotyk? nie uznaję dobrych...
> nie mam Cię w dowodzie, więc uważaj...
> już się ślinię...


załóż sliniaczek  :Lol:  

do zdjęcć wykorzystałam fotosika. No i czort - jak zdjęcie tam powiększe to niewyświetla się na forum  :Roll:  Wydawało mi się do tego, że wybrałam opcję "powiększania po kliknięciu".
Nie bardzo mam ochotę wykorzystywać wszelkie albumy netowe  :Roll:

----------


## Aluland

> Majka jest - podobnie jak ja - miłośniczką minimalizmu


  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Majka jest - podobnie jak ja - miłośniczką minimalizmu


Prosze to pokazać na zdjęciu, bo nic nie kumam.

----------


## elutek

spodobał mi się pomysł *Majki...  *  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Aluland

zły pomysł....  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

Oj baby  - dawajcie więjsze zdjęcia !  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

Mojej gęby dawno nie było, więc wklejam, coby mnie na spotkaniu rozpoznali  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

Kapitalna fotka

----------


## zielonooka

nie czuje sie "babą" i nie znosze jak ktos mnie tak nazywa  :smile: 
[ tak samo jak nie toleruje podobnych "przasnych " zwrotow typu " hej stara" czy "hej ciotka"]  :smile:  takie male zboczenie  :smile: 
wiec - czuje sie zwolniona z wklejenia "wiekszej" fotki  :smile: 

ale fotka arco - przyznaje - bardzo  ale to bardzo ładna  :smile:

----------


## celt

Masz babo placek  :smile: 











ok, zartuje. Przeciez tu nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza  :smile:  Tylko pytalem

----------


## Sloneczko

"Baby, ach te baby,
człek by je łyżkami jadł"...

 :big grin:

----------


## magi

To ja wkleję swój 'piękny' profil   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Mówicie, ze zdjecie fajne..a ja tam widze tylko wielki nos, spuchniete oczy (to _ze samego rańca_ robiona  :Wink2:  i nos tez chyba spuchniety jeszcze  :Lol:   )..mało które własne zdjęcie mi się podoba  :Roll:  


*zielona* - przecież to nie do Ciebie było  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Ja tam lubie takie baby, ciotki i stare  :Lol:

----------


## celt

> Mówicie, ze zdjecie fajne..a ja tam widze tylko wielki nos, spuchniete oczy (to _ze samego rańca_ robiona  i nos tez chyba spuchniety jeszcze   )..mało które własne zdjęcie mi się podoba


Ale tam, opowiadasz

----------


## celt

> To ja wkleję swój 'piękny' profil


NO fajnie widze w Chorwacji bylo

----------


## zielonooka

acro - no wiec mozesz soboie spokojnie powiedziec ze nawet ze spuchnietymi ślipiami tudzież nosem wygladasz bardzo ładnie  :smile: 

maggi - profil bardzo interesujacy  :smile:  - i noska i ... biustu  :smile:

----------


## Piątka

:big grin:   :big grin:  

Arcobaleno  :big grin:  
potwierdzam, że też widzę sympatyczną buzię..
kokietka z Ciebie?  :Wink2:

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
> To ja wkleję swój 'piękny' profil   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO fajnie widze w Chorwacji bylo


fajnie, ciepło, słonecznie ech   :smile:

----------


## magi

> maggi - profil bardzo interesujacy  - i noska i ... biustu


dzięki Zielono0ka ale z tym biustem to chyba lekka przesada   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> Arcobaleno  
> potwierdzam, że też widzę sympatyczną buzię..
> kokietka z Ciebie?


hehe niekoniecznie  :Wink2:  jestem wobec siebie dość krytyczna a poza tym ostatnio jestem w stanie przedłuzającego się doła psychicznego, co sprawia min ze patrzec na siebie nie mogę  :Confused:   :Roll:  

Ale nic to - jutro ide do fryzjera więc moze to troche poprawi moje samopoczucie...(albo pogorszy...oby nie !)

----------


## w mordke jeża

...."w morde jeza", dlaczego tych zdjec jest tak malo?  :big tongue: 

ps. ......duzo, duzo, zdjec, wery gód.  :big tongue:  bede czekal na nowe. :cool:

----------


## joan

*arco* - śliczna jesteś ...   :Roll:  
ale ale...
czy ja Ci tego juz kiedys nie mówiłam...?  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

Nie tylk oty to mowilas :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

:Wink2:  dooobra już mi lepiej  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

*Arco* a jak tam fryzura?
nic nie piszesz..
samopoczucie poszło w górę?  :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

> *Arco* a jak tam fryzura?
> nic nie piszesz..
> samopoczucie poszło w górę?


heh..  :Roll:  
umówiłam się na baleyage..
Panie fryzjerki jak mnie zobaczyły to zrobiły mniej wiecej taka minę  :Confused:  co miało oznaczać, ze na moich czarnych włosach żaden piękny zmrożony brąz nie wyjdzie....co wiecej nic nie wyjdzie oprócz..czarnego  :Roll:  
Zasiadłam na fotel i zażądałam propozycji, bo czarnych mieć już nie chcę  :Evil:  
Po długich debatach postanowiły zrobić mi próbę dekoloryzacji czy czasem czerwień nie wybije...siedziałam jak dureń 40 minut z jednym pasmem z tyłu głowy, ale na szczeście odbarwiło się na jasno - tak wiec jutro jestem umówiona powtórnie   :Wink2:  

Noo..to się napisałam  :Lol:

----------


## DarioAS

ja też zmieniam fryzurkę..
jutro...
robie równiutką grzyweczkę, bo resztę zapuszczam (na razie...  :Roll:  )
zapuszczałam grzywkę od grudnia i już mam dość..
to ostatnia fota przed cięciem...


ciekawe, czy jutro po tym cięciu znów nie będę płakać...
czemu pozbycie się grzywki jest takie trudne!!  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> *Arco* a jak tam fryzura?
> nic nie piszesz..
> samopoczucie poszło w górę? 
> 
> 
> heh..  
> umówiłam się na baleyage..
> ...


właśnie zanim doczytałam do końca to pomyślałam, że czerwony powinien wyjść. Zawsze to coś innego  :Wink2:  
I ładnie się komponuje z czarnym.
Moje włosy przez najbliższy czas napewno żadnej farby nie przyjmą, a też by się im trochę świeżego koloru przydało  :Roll:  

ale nawet nie próbuję, bo pewnie tak jak przy Dawidku tak i teraz mój włos koloru nie przyjmie..
Dziwne, nie?
Przecież włosy są martwe i ciąża czy nie ciąża nie powinny mieć nic do tego. A jednak  :Confused:

----------


## dżempel

> ja też zmieniam fryzurkę..
> jutro...
> robie równiutką grzyweczkę, bo resztę zapuszczam (na razie...  )
> zapuszczałam grzywkę od grudnia i już mam dość..
> to ostatnia fota przed cięciem...
> 
> 
> ciekawe, czy jutro po tym cięciu znów nie będę płakać...
> czemu pozbycie się grzywki jest takie trudne!!


Dario wyglądasz bosko  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## DarioAS

hi, hi...
ciąża mi służy...

Dżempel, Ty moja kochana  :big tongue:  
nawet nie wiesz, jak ja Cię lubię  :Wink2:  

i o imprezie pamiętam...

----------


## celt

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> *Arco* a jak tam fryzura?
> nic nie piszesz..
> samopoczucie poszło w górę? 
> 
> 
> heh..  
> umówiłam się na baleyage..
> ...


W takim razie czekam na zdjecie

----------


## malgos2

Hej, a to ja na wakacjach.

----------


## DarioAS

O *Malgos*, wiesz, wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako brunetę...
no bo blondynka z takim charakterkiem...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

laseczka z Ciebie  :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> O *Malgos*, wiesz, wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako brunetę...
> no bo blondynka z takim charakterkiem...
>     
> 
> laseczka z Ciebie


No cos Ty, blondynki maja najgorsze charakterki wbrew pozorom.  :Evil:

----------


## DarioAS

najgorsze tak, ale nie koniecznie takie zadziorne jak Twój  :Lol:  

ale to dobra cecha  :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> najgorsze tak, ale nie koniecznie takie zadziorne jak Twój  
> 
> ale to dobra cecha


Chodzi o dzialanie z zaskoczenia - faceci widza blondynke i mysla, ze im latwo pojdzie, a tu   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Roll:

----------


## DarioAS

niespodzianka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

> hi, hi...
> ciąża mi służy...
> 
> Dżempel, Ty moja kochana  
> nawet nie wiesz, jak ja Cię lubię  
> 
> i o imprezie pamiętam...


                                         Ja Ciebie też bardzo bardzo lubię  :oops:  -jedna z pierwszych brztnich dusz  :Wink2:  -a do tego taka piękna  :Roll:  Chyba nadmiar szcześcia  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

Dżempel, musisz skoczyć do mojego wątku na chwilkę, bo impreza się szykuje...
Nie może Cię zabraknąć  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

:cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

czysta czystą ale browarek jeszcze w 1/2 litra.Obywatel starszy szeregowy jest do siebie niepodobny.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Krystyna001

> nie czuje sie "babą" i nie znosze jak ktos mnie tak nazywa 
> [ tak samo jak nie toleruje podobnych "przasnych " zwrotow typu " hej stara" czy "hej ciotka"]  takie male zboczenie 
> wiec - czuje sie zwolniona z wklejenia "wiekszej" fotki 
> 
> al
> e fotka arco - przyznaje - bardzo  ale to bardzo ładna


Kobiety szanujmy siebie ani baba  ani itd. Tylko Szanowna  Pani,panno jest to forma  mojm zdaniem uczaca szacunku  i pewnej formy,bo ten Swiat  zapomina ze moga byc inne formy podejscia do Czlowieka.Szacunek w slowach i w czynach.

----------


## Sloneczko

Masz babo placek

----------


## magi

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> O *Malgos*, wiesz, wyobrażałam sobie Ciebie jako brunetę...
> no bo blondynka z takim charakterkiem...
>     
> 
> laseczka z Ciebie 
> 
> 
> No cos Ty, blondynki maja najgorsze charakterki wbrew pozorom.


A ja myślałam, że jesteś dużo starsza  :Lol:  

No jak brunetki mają łagodne charakterki to ja chyba jakiś wyjątek od reguły   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## magi

> hi, hi...
> ciąża mi służy...


służy, służy   :smile:   gratulacje   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> A ja myślałam, że jesteś dużo starsza


Kto? Ja? Ja tylko tak mlodo wygladam...   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## zielonooka

*arco* cos nie pisze - oj mam złe przeczucia co tych jasnych pasemek ....
arco ! odezwij sie  :smile: ♦

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> hi, hi...
> ciąża mi służy...
> 
> 
> służy, służy    gratulacje


*Magi*, bardzo dziękuję   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał magi
> 
>  A ja myślałam, że jesteś dużo starsza 
> 
> 
> Kto? Ja? Ja tylko tak mlodo wygladam...


no, to ja też bym tak chciała...
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> *arco* cos nie pisze - oj mam złe przeczucia co tych jasnych pasemek ....
> arco ! odezwij sie ♦


czerwonych  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
pewnie, jak już rzuci fotę, to nas na kolana powali...

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
>  A ja myślałam, że jesteś dużo starsza 
> 
> 
> Kto? Ja? Ja tylko tak mlodo wygladam...


no to tylko się cieszyć   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał magi
> 
> ...


Niedlugo urodziny, wiec troche mina mi zrzednie...   :Confused:

----------


## DarioAS

czyżbyś była byczkiem?
a kwietniowym czy majowym??

----------


## malgos2

> czyżbyś była byczkiem?
> a kwietniowym czy majowym??


Majowym. A co? Ty tez?

----------


## arcobaleno

Heh   :Wink2:  
Foty nie bedzie bo pokazywać nie ma co  :big tongue:  
Pasemka były jasne przez chwilę, ale są już ciemne, wiec w efekcie nadal mam  _czorny łeb_ :Roll:   :Lol: 

A czerwonych włosów na sobie nie lubię, wiec ta opcja zupełnie odpada  :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> czyżbyś była byczkiem?
> a kwietniowym czy majowym??
> 
> 
> Majowym. A co? Ty tez?


nie...
ja jestem barankiem  :Lol:  
nie byłaś u mnie na imprezie??
tyle słodkości było  :Wink2:  

małżonek jest byczkiem ale kwietniowym  :Wink2:  
już wiem skąd ten charakterek....  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Arco* to długo miałaś nową fryzurę  :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

Baranek, Baranek   :big grin:    ja też Baranek   :cool:  

i korzystając z okazji - może znajdę wreszcie kogoś, 
kto urodził się, jak ja, 4 kwietnia?   :Roll:

----------


## Aluland

13 listopada....niedziela.....  :oops:

----------


## Newfie

> Baranek, Baranek     ja też Baranek   
> 
> i korzystając z okazji - może znajdę wreszcie kogoś, 
> kto urodził się, jak ja, 4 kwietnia?


Nieśmiało się zgłaszam   :oops:

----------


## joan

zapodam i swoją facjatę...dla zainteresowanych  :cool:  


do zobaczenia na zjeżdzie!  :Lol:

----------


## fabryka majonezu

“Skoda“, ale bede zajety produkcja majonezu.

----------


## joan

> “Skoda“, ale bede zajety produkcja majonezu.


  :cool:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DarioAS
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaa, cos pamietam, ale wtedy jeszcze tak dokladnie nie sledzilam   :oops:  . Baranki tez niezle maja rozki, moja tesciowa jest baranica to wiem cos o tym  :Roll:  .

----------


## magi

> 13 listopada....niedziela.....


Alu to nie dość, że pechowiec to jeszcze leniuch   :Wink2:  
chyba mam de javu   :Confused:

----------


## magi

Joan _fju fju fju_
Fajne zdjęcie   :smile: 
Do zobaczenia na zlocie :smile:

----------


## magi

> Baranki tez niezle maja rozki, moja tesciowa jest baranica to wiem cos o tym  .


Moja Mama jest baranem ale przy mnie potulna jak baranek  :big grin: 
Fakt jak się jej czegoś nie powie prosto z mostu to kuźwa nie rozumie  :Lol:

----------


## Zochna

*joan* - piękna jesteś. I młoda dama obok również  :smile: 

no szkoda, ze usunęłaś . czy nie usunęłaś ?

----------


## magi

Zochna ja widzę   :big grin:

----------


## joan

> *joan* - piękna jesteś. I młoda dama obok również 
> 
> no szkoda, ze usunęłaś . czy nie usunęłaś ?


jej - ja nic nie usuwalam!   :cool:   :Lol:  jak na razie nie było potzreby...  :Wink2:  za miłe slowo dziekuję...i w imieniu mlodej niewyraźnej (no kto takie zjechane fotki robi? no kto?  :Wink2:  nie ja ) i znowu z zaskoczenia jak cos gadałam czy czytałam...  :oops:  no ale trudno...

----------


## Zochna

wróciło  :big grin:  
ech tam.. ciepłe słowo dla fotografa również ..bardzo ładne ujęcie.
zresztą  - z takimi modelkami trudno o kiepskie zdjęcie  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

a ja mam zamiast joan na zdjeciu - taki maly dziwny kwadracik 
 :sad: 
wychodzi na to ze nie uwidze - a na spotkaniu sie zderze z nia i pewnie nie rozpoznam  :smile:

----------


## joan

> a ja mam zamiast joan na zdjeciu - taki maly dziwny kwadracik 
> 
> wychodzi na to ze nie uwidze - a na spotkaniu sie zderze z nia i pewnie nie rozpoznam


jakby co - umówimy się na jakis kfiatek w butonierce  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

nie trzeba! zdjecie  sie otworzyło!  :big grin:  
piekne!

----------


## joan

> nie trzeba! zdjecie  sie otworzyło!  
> piekne!


warto dodać że to był ulamek sekundy...jeden strzał...potem fotograf miał już gorzej:[no nie lubię, nie lubię...

----------


## magi

No jak Ty wiesz kiedy się zasłonić, normalnie modelka  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> 13 listopada....niedziela..... 
> 
> 
> Alu to nie dość, że pechowiec to jeszcze leniuch   
> chyba mam de javu


a czemu???
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Joan*  zdjęcie super, no, no, no..
i Ty jesteś śliczna i ta młoda osóbka też  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## joan

> No jak Ty wiesz kiedy się zasłonić, normalnie modelka


jasne - paliuchy ogrodniczki...ale do zjazdu się do porządku doprowadzę   :Wink2:  i metal z gęby wyjmę...  :Roll:  i makijaż jakiś nałożę...możę...  :Wink2:  

dziewczyny -  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

*House* - Skoda nie Skoda - skoroś dżątelmen - inną razą nadrobimy  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## malgos2

> Moja Mama jest baranem ale przy mnie potulna jak baranek


A Ty co? Skorrrrrrrpion?   :Evil:

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> 13 listopada....niedziela..... 
> 
> 
> Alu to nie dość, że pechowiec to jeszcze leniuch   
> chyba mam de javu


przeciwnie pracoholik   :big grin: , na jego i bliskich nieszczęście.  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

*Aluś* - specjalnie dla Ciebie   :big grin:  

urodzony 13 listopada:
ostrożny, dyplomatyczny - potrafi być nieprzenikniony
ścisły w mowie i w piśmie - nie lubi wykrętów
gdy się porusza jego interesa   :ohmy:   - staje się wówczas pełnym temperamentu  

cechuje go niezwykle silne poczucie własnej niezależności i niechęć do
uznawania cudzego autorytetu, sam jest swym mistrzem i sam ustanawia
swe własne prawo

pragnąłby przeniknąć wnętrze każdego człowieka, pozostając sam nieprzeniknionym
ma przesadne pojęcie o panowaniu nad sobą, a jego zachowanie na zewnątrz
ma w sobie nieraz coś wojskowego...

 :Wink2:

----------


## Aluland

> *Aluś* - specjalnie dla Ciebie   
> 
> urodzony 13 listopada:
> ostrożny, dyplomatyczny - potrafi być nieprzenikniony
> ścisły w mowie i w piśmie - nie lubi wykrętów
> gdy się porusza jego interesa    - staje się wówczas pełnym temperamentu  
> 
> cechuje go niezwykle silne poczucie własnej niezależności i niechęć do
> uznawania cudzego autorytetu, sam jest swym mistrzem i sam ustanawia
> ...


......mhmmm od dawna ,mnie znasz.?  :big grin:

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Aluland
> 
> ...


miałam wrażenie, że już to mówiłam   :Confused:  do Aluśka jak to Elutek go nazwała  :big grin:

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
> No jak Ty wiesz kiedy się zasłonić, normalnie modelka  
> 
> 
> jasne - paliuchy ogrodniczki...ale do zjazdu się do porządku doprowadzę   i metal z gęby wyjmę...  i makijaż jakiś nałożę...możę...  
> 
> dziewczyny -


przesadzasz   :smile:

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
>  Moja Mama jest baranem ale przy mnie potulna jak baranek 
> 
> 
> A Ty co? Skorrrrrrrpion?


yes  :big grin:  ale wyjątek   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## arcobaleno

*joan* - piękne zdjecie !
Córeczka słodka  :big grin:  

Co zdjęcie to inne ujęcie i wciaż nie wiem jak wygladasz  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Włosy długie? Myślałam, zę masz krótką fryzure..

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Aluland
> 
> ...


  :Roll:  w takim razie wyjątkowy wyjątek  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Przypomniało mi się, że mam fajne świeże zdjecia mojego kurczaczka  :big grin:

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał magi
> 
> ...


tja...  :big grin:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

ale ma fajne długie rzęsy  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

może to dobrze, że moje kurczaczki już duże    :Roll:   :sad:    , 
bo gdybym miała takiego małego, to _na śmierć_   bym zacałowała  :cool:   :Wink2: 

*arco* - śliczności   :big grin:

----------


## joan

> *joan* - piękne zdjecie !
> Córeczka słodka  
> 
> Co zdjęcie to inne ujęcie i wciaż nie wiem jak wygladasz    
> Włosy długie? Myślałam, zę masz krótką fryzure..


hi hi - długie długie  :Wink2:  
tak juz mam że co zdjęcie to inaczej...  :Roll:  wiadomo - wiele zalezy od fotografa  :Wink2:  (Niestety Kochanie  :Wink2:  )  czasami to aż sama się dziwię co na jego zdjęciach wychodzi bo co innego człowiek widzi na co dzień w lustrze  :Roll:  

moim zdaniem najważeniejsze są oczy - nie bez przyczyny mawiają że są zwierciadłem duszy...nie ma wglądu w oczy - nie poznamy człowieka na ulicy...

*arco*- ach te zęsy...   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
a moja córka wczoraj sama (!)   :ohmy:  wycięła sobie grzywkę  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  zaplątała się jej guma i nie chciała mamie głowy swoim problemem zawracac  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  wygląda....hmmm... oryginalnie  :Lol:   :Lol:  ach te dzieci...  :Lol:

----------


## DarioAS

mój młody też świeżo po cięciu, zwłaszcza grzywki, bo ona mu szybko rośnie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

*DarioAS* - co za spojrzenie... śliczny chłopczyk   :smile:  
/oczywiście z autkiem w rączce   :Wink2:   /

to może ja też się pochwalę    :oops:   :Wink2:  
Martinka ze swoją nowonarodzoną siostrzyczką /jakiś czas temu...   :cool:    /




i kilka lat później:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Dario* - cóż za przystojniaczek  :cool:   :big grin:  

*elutek* - fajne dziewczyny  :big grin:  Na drugim zdjeciu różnica wieku juz nie taka wyrazista  :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Fajne nowe zdjęcia, cudne dzieci  :big grin:  
*Joan*, no fiu fiu fiuuu  :cool:  
Słodka z ciebie Bliźniaczka  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## magi

Fajne dzieciaki   :big grin:  

Elutek poznaję tą/tę ławeczkę i tło  :Lol:

----------


## joan

> Fajne nowe zdjęcia, cudne dzieci  
> *Joan*, no fiu fiu fiuuu  
> Słodka z ciebie Bliźniaczka


  :big grin:  wydaje mi się że taka  bardziej słodko-kwaśna- z goryczką w tle  :Wink2:  
*elutek* - niezły babiniec...  :cool:  faaaajnie masz....  :cool:   :Lol: 
*DarioS* - ale amancik...w pećkolu - wszystkie Jego?  :Wink2:

----------


## joan

...  :oops:

----------


## DarioAS

*Elutek*, ale masz słodkie kobietki  :big tongue:  
bardzo się zmieniły  :Wink2:  


*Joan* nieskromnie powiem, że Dawidek jest ponoć podobny coraz bardziej do mamusi....
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
a ja w przedszkolu nie miałam wszystkich  :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> *Elutek*, ale masz słodkie kobietki  
> bardzo się zmieniły  
> 
> 
> *Joan* nieskromnie powiem, że Dawidek jest ponoć podobny coraz bardziej do mamusi....
>     
> a ja w przedszkolu nie miałam wszystkich


Grzywke ma podobna!

----------


## DarioAS

charakterek też  :Evil:  
 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> charakterek też


No to sie dobrze rozumiecie...

----------


## braza

*Joan* - piękne zdjęcie dwóch pięknych kobiet ... jestem pod wrażeniem!

I żeby nie było wątpliwości - to piszę ja, też kobieta  :cool:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> charakterek też  
>   
> 
> 
> No to sie dobrze rozumiecie...


za dobrze...

----------


## Aluland

szukam słońca i ciepła.

----------


## DarioAS

no, ja tu i słońce i ciepło widzę  :Lol:  
ładne zdjęcie  :Wink2:

----------


## Aluland

dziękuje, ale to tylko wspomnienie.  :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

a ja mam malego fiola i mocno zwracam zawsze uwage na tzw. drugie plany na fotkach  :smile: 
tu tez sie trafil fajny w postaci ziewajacego jak krokodyl pana  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Aluland

ok poszukam tzw zdjeć z drugoplanowym akcentem.  :big grin:

----------


## braza

> a ja mam malego fiola i mocno zwracam zawsze uwage na tzw. drugie plany na fotkach 
> tu tez sie trafil fajny w postaci ziewajacego jak krokodyl pana


Nie dziwota, towarzysząca pańcia też świetnym humorem nie tryska  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## zielonooka

no wlasnie - fajna scenka rodzajowa  :smile: 
2gie plany bywaja bardzo interesujace  :smile:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> a ja mam malego fiola i mocno zwracam zawsze uwage na tzw. drugie plany na fotkach 
> tu tez sie trafil fajny w postaci ziewajacego jak krokodyl pana 
> 
> 
> Nie dziwota, towarzysząca pańcia też świetnym humorem nie tryska


może nie wyspani, pani wygląda na zamyśloną...???
ciekawe, co w nocy robili  :oops:   :oops:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

Intryguje mnie to coś, stojące na stoliku drugiego planu... Wygląda jak toster ...  :Roll:

----------


## DarioAS

:Lol:   :Lol:  

a mnie zastanawia co to za miejsce...

i wydaje mi się, ze ta pani zamyślona z tyłu nie ma biustonosza, ale to mój małż fachowiec by lepiej ocenił...
ale śpi już  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mikopiko

> Intryguje mnie to coś, stojące na stoliku drugiego planu... Wygląda jak toster ...


To jest serwetnik  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> Intryguje mnie to coś, stojące na stoliku drugiego planu... Wygląda jak toster ... 
> 
> 
> To jest serwetnik


Faktycznie!!! Teraz to i ja się dopatrzyłam  :big grin:   Fajowski!!!!

----------


## DarioAS

cóż...
mi jakoś na serwetnik nie wyglądał  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

> To ja wkleję swój 'piękny' profil



...tam od razu pikny   :cool:

----------


## selimm

> to ja..



no fajnie - ze to Ty ...ale pokaz więcej   :Wink2:

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
> To ja wkleję swój 'piękny' profil   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...tam od razu pikny


no profil jest pikny zobaczyłbyś z przodu   :Confused:   :Roll:   :smile:

----------


## magi

Ale Wy lustrujecie te zdjęcia aż strach cokolwiek wklejać  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> a mnie zastanawia co to za miejsce...
> 
> i wydaje mi się, ze ta pani zamyślona z tyłu nie ma biustonosza, ale to mój małż fachowiec by lepiej ocenił...
> ale śpi już


Sadzac po napisie na niebieskim parasolu jest to na Wegrzech. Budapeszt?

----------


## selimm

> Napisał selimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał magi
> 
> ...


skoro nalegasz - to poproszę z przodu .....
 :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał magi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał selimm
> 
> ...


ja też, tylko z bliższa  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## selimm

Magi - to idź na całość ....

----------


## DarioAS

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

*DarioAS* cóż za kuszący avatar, palce lizac   :Lol:   :big tongue:

----------


## Olkalybowa

palce?  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jabko

Olka    :big tongue:  

Co by DarioAS już nie deprymować moze wkleje swojego diabła.
Już niedługo 4 latka   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Cały tatuś  :cool:  
Cudny  :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

to samo pomyślałam...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

i coś mi się widzi, że taki sam rozrabiaka  :Roll:

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
>   
> 
> a mnie zastanawia co to za miejsce...
> 
> i wydaje mi się, ze ta pani zamyślona z tyłu nie ma biustonosza, ale to mój małż fachowiec by lepiej ocenił...
> ale śpi już  
> 
> ...


dokładnie tak Budapeszt

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DarioAS
> 
> ...


Alez jestem inteligentna...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Aluland

zaiste i urokliwa co widac.  :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

> zaiste i urokliwa co widac.


co mogę potwierdzić  :Wink2:

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> zaiste i urokliwa co widac. 
> 
> 
> co mogę potwierdzić


yyyyyyyyyyyy bywam jako skorpion zadrosny ale............  :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Aluland
> 
> ...


Ale?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## jea

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DarioAS
> 
> ...


Ale to były dwie...

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Aluland
> 
> ...


*
ale??   *

----------


## Aluland

poczekam.....

----------


## malgos2

> poczekam.....


Na Ale?

----------


## DarioAS

> poczekam.....


aż co??

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> poczekam.....
> 
> 
> aż co??


No i nie dowiemy sie...   :Roll:

----------


## DarioAS

a szkoda...
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## stukpuk

Witam wszystkie nowe gębusie na forum!
 :cool:

----------


## celt

Ja tez nowe gebusie witam serdecznie

----------


## magi

to ja te "stare" pozdrawiam  :cool:

----------


## celt

A dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## Aluland

> a szkoda...


od razu szkoda..o ile pamietam szkoda to chyba z Czech?  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## celt

Cos tu sie ociagacie wiec dam moje foto bo taaaak dawno mnie nie bylo  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Z najmlodszym potomkiem

----------


## magi

Gratulki *Celt*  :big tongue:  
rozumiem, że syn   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

ale "puciulek" słodziutki...    :smile:

----------


## Rom

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
*celt* co za słodziak  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## DarioAS

jaki malutki  :ohmy:   :big tongue:  
ile ma?

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał DarioAS
> 
> a szkoda...
>    
> 
> 
> od razu szkoda..o ile pamietam szkoda to chyba z Czech?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
no, ja też tak pamiętam...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

> Gratulki *Celt*  
> rozumiem, że syn


Dziekuje. Ano ba, pewnie, ze syn  :smile: 




> jaki malutki   
> ile ma?


2 miesiace obecnie a na zdjeciu chyba z miesiac

----------


## magi

> Napisał magi
> 
> Gratulki *Celt*  
> rozumiem, że syn  
> 
> 
> Dziekuje. *Ano ba, pewnie, ze syn*


specjalista   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## celt

A co. Celowane było  :smile:  Pierwsze tez i sie udalo  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

*STUK PUK nadjeżdża!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ew-ka

*Stuku* ale masz fajna koszulkę ....taką na plusie   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Stuku* ale masz fajna koszulkę ....taką na plusie


Dodawała mi "dodatniej" energi!!!!!!!
I kibicowała dzielnie razem ze mną!!!!!

----------


## Trajkotka

hejka  :smile: 
to ja też wkleję moją gębkę   :Wink2:  ... tylko czy mi się uda????? 
[img]

----------


## Trajkotka

nie udało sie  :Confused:   ... muszę poćwiczyć ....   :Roll:   ... albo fotoalbum zmienić ...

----------


## celt

Napisz na pw jak to robisz to ci pomoge co idzie nie tak

*Stuk Puk* No pojazd wypas. Z klima na dodatek  :smile:

----------


## Trajkotka

druga próba ... 

jest, jest!!!   :Lol:

----------


## celt

U lala, dobrze, ze ci sie udalo  :smile:

----------


## Trajkotka

no tak ... uparta jestem   :Roll:   więc musiało się udać   :Lol:   ....

----------


## stukpuk

> druga próba ... 
> 
> jest, jest!!!


Uuuuuuuuuuu niezły kociak na naszym forum!!!!!!!  :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> *STUK PUK nadjeżdża!!!!!!!!!!!!*


hhahhaha
nie moge   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
stuk jestes świetny!   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> *STUK PUK nadjeżdża!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> hhahhaha
> nie moge     
> stuk jestes świetny!


*Kobiety na traktory!
Mężczyźni na wózki widłowe!!!*

----------


## Maluszek

> *STUK PUK nadjeżdża!!!!!!!!!!!!*


fajny ten wózek  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> fajny ten wózek


Tamzaraz wózek  :wink:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> fajny ten wózek 
> 
> 
> Tamzaraz wózek


nie śmiałam pisać więcej  :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> fajny ten wózek 
> 
> 
> Tamzaraz wózek


Wózek diselek, mało pali....................kierowca wcale nie pali.............  :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maluszek
> 
> ...


a pije ?   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


Ale tylo 2%procentowe trunki........................mleko  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


to chory ....chyba   :Roll:

----------


## elutek

> druga próba ... 
> 
> jest, jest!!!


i dlaczego ja jestem kobietą...?    :Evil:   :Evil:   :cool:

----------


## Trajkotka

hmmmm ....  czy to był komplement?   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> hmmmm ....  czy to był komplement?


Ja bym się z tym kotem zamienił  :oops:   :Roll:  
Albo wymienił się na koty  :big grin:  bo mnie ostatnio denerwuje ta futrzana gadzina  :Lol:

----------


## Trajkotka

hahahaha   :big grin:  
*stukpuku* widzę że humor Ci dopisuje   :Wink2:  
... myśle że ten rudy dzikus też by Cię denerwował   :Lol:  ...

----------


## stukpuk

> hahahaha   
> *stukpuku* widzę że humor Ci dopisuje   
> ... myśle że ten rudy dzikus też by Cię denerwował   ...


Rudego jeszcze nie miałem, a niedługo pewnie będe potrzebował nowego sierściucha bo ostatnio nagminnie atakuje jaskółki przez okno......................na 4 piętrze!!!!

----------


## jabko

> Napisał Trajkotka
> 
> druga próba ... 
> 
> jest, jest!!!  
> 
> 
> i dlaczego ja jestem kobietą...?


Faktycznie słodka kotka        :big tongue:  <mniam>   :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał elutek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trajkotka
> 
> ...


A kolega to od kiedy jest miłośnikiem kotóW?  :ohmy:

----------


## Pyrekcb

śpiąca królewna



nie_śpiąca królewna



starszy nygus 



 :Wink2:

----------


## Alunek

A to ja...   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

A, bardzo milo nam

----------


## Sloneczko

A jak się komuś nudzi, niech sobie zmieni fryzurę  :big grin: 

http://www.handbag.com/hair/hair%2C-...ts-you/special

Przykro mi, ale na widok maxa maxymowa pora się wycofać   :Roll:

----------


## Maluszek

*Słoneczko* - fajnie Ci w długich włosach  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

W krótkich też   :wink:   :wink:

----------


## selimm

> W krótkich też


nieprawda...

----------


## Sloneczko

W żadnych. Wiedziałam  :sad:   :wink:

----------


## selimm

hmm....to może spróbuj na łyso ?
obetnij się ..ku uciesze gawiedzi 
 :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie, bo a nuż bym Ci się spodobała   :big tongue:

----------


## max maxymow

> Nie, bo a nuż bym Ci się spodobała



...również nieprawda. hehe

----------


## jabko

> A to ja...


Witaj Anunko   :big grin:

----------


## octopi

Witam wszystkich!
Przed napisaniem czegokolwiek postanowiłam się przywitać i przedstawić.
Mam na imię Agata, ale reaguję równie pozytywnie, gdy woła się do mnie "octopi"  :wink:  
To mój pierwszy wpis na forum więc chyba wystarczy  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## stukpuk

> Witam wszystkich!
> Przed napisaniem czegokolwiek postanowiłam się przywitać i przedstawić.
> Mam na imię Agata, ale reaguję równie pozytywnie, gdy woła się do mnie "octopi"  
> To mój pierwszy wpis na forum więc chyba wystarczy 
> Pozdrawiam!


.........muszę cię zmartwić ,że to nie wystarczy i musisz wlepić fotkę......  :Wink2:

----------


## octopi

fotka z lewej strony to właśnie ja  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

> fotka z lewej strony to właśnie ja


Ta sie nie liczy, według regulaminu musi być adekwatne do pory roku. a że mamy lato, regulamin zaleca strój kompielowy,   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :oops:   :cool:  
Z biurokracją i durnymi przepisami nie wygrasz...........każdy to pzrechodził  :big grin:

----------


## octopi

skoro tak, to grzecznie informuję, że na aktualne trzeba poczekać jeszcze jakieś 2 miesiące - do urlopu  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> skoro tak, to grzecznie informuję, że na aktualne trzeba poczekać jeszcze jakieś 2 miesiące - do urlopu


...........poczekamy............  :cool:  ......i nie myśl, że zapomnimy.......  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

żonka wyjechała to można wlepić.....................  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

No jak Ci nie wstyd!   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

> No jak Ci nie wstyd!


  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## magi

a to ja  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

To to poszalalas se w photoshopie. Ciekawe, czy legalny...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Maluszek

do takiego czegoś to paint wystarczy

----------


## malgos2

> do takiego czegoś to paint wystarczy


No to pieknie ja skrytykowalas. Biedna Malgosia...   :sad:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> do takiego czegoś to paint wystarczy
> 
> 
> No to pieknie ja skrytykowalas. Biedna Malgosia...


*
Małgosi* - nigdy nie krytykuję

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maluszek
> 
> ...


Ale gdyby te maziaje usunela to przynajmniej by ja widac bylo.   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


bierz photoshopa i wyczyść te maziaje to zobaczymy *magi* w całej krasie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

:big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Magi, wiesz co! Na prezent dla meza nie masz, a na fryzjera zawsze.   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## magi

> Magi, wiesz co! Na prezent dla meza nie masz, a na fryzjera zawsze.


ja nie powiedziałam, że nie mam na prezent tylko, że nie wiem czy na niego zasłużył  :Lol:  
Słoneczko aleś mnie wyczesała  :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Magi, wiesz co! Na prezent dla meza nie masz, a na fryzjera zawsze.    
> 
> 
> ja nie powiedziałam, że nie mam na prezent tylko, że nie wiem czy na niego zasłużył  
> Słoneczko aleś mnie wyczesała


No i co w koncu? W naturze prezent byl?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Słoneczko aleś mnie wyczesała


Sama też możesz się wyczesać  :big grin: 

http://www.handbag.com/hair/hair%2C-...ts-you/special

----------


## Mały

Ciekawym, kiedy Selimm się odkryje...?

----------


## daggulka

> Ciekawym, kiedy Selimm się odkryje...?


nie ma szans ...obstawiam, że nigdy  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

a nie mówiłam?  ...się sępi    :Wink2:   :Lol:  

za to stukpuk ...nie wiedziałam, że taki podrywacz  :big grin:  ...norrrmalnie żeby na lewo i prawo obce baby ....tak na widoku...za tyłki???  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> a nie mówiłam?  ...się sępi     
> 
> za to stukpuk ...nie wiedziałam, że taki podrywacz  ...norrrmalnie żeby na lewo i prawo obce baby ....tak na widoku...za tyłki???


Czy ja o czymś nie wiem?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

> żonka wyjechała to można wlepić.....................


hm...no a to zdjęcie do rozwodu???  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
a swoją drogą ...no no no ...przystojnych mamy Panów na forum  :big grin:  

no co? faceci to się mogą rozpływać jaka to ładna buzia , rządać nóżek pokazania ...to ja też sobie trochę pokomplementuję  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> żonka wyjechała to można wlepić.....................   
> 
> 
> 
> hm...no a to zdjęcie do rozwodu???    
> a swoją drogą ...no no no ...przystojnych mamy Panów na forum  
> 
> no co? faceci to się mogą rozpływać jaka to ładna buzia , rządać nóżek pokazania ...to ja też sobie trochę pokomplementuję


ups........  :Roll:   Miałem wykasować tą fotke!
Może nie mówmy nikomu więcej  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

ok.... tajemnica  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> ok.... tajemnica


O.K proponuje uczciwy układ   :Wink2:   :Roll:   skąd masz tą fotke i komu pokazałaś   :Lol:   :ohmy:  

dogadamy się   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

no coś Ty ...nie masz tyle pieniądzów ...a w naturze łapówek nie przyjmuję  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> no coś Ty ...nie masz tyle pieniądzów ...a w naturze łapówek nie przyjmuję


Teraz tylko ryby nie biorą........................  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   ... zgadza się ...kwestia tylko : ile? ponoć każdy ma swoją cenę   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> ... zgadza się ...kwestia tylko : ile? ponoć każdy ma swoją cenę


To zrobimy tak. Ty nikomu nie pokażesz tego zdjęcia ,w  zamian dasz swoje namiary na NK   :Roll:   Uczciwy układ?  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
ależ ...stukuś ...ja już tam jestem ... tylko mnie znajdź...powiem więcej ...w klanie muratora jestem  :Wink2:   :Lol:  ... Ciebie już tam znalazłam - tylko się nie ujawniałam  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> ależ ...stukuś ...ja już tam jestem ... tylko mnie znajdź...powiem więcej ...w klanie muratora jestem   ... Ciebie już tam znalazłam - tylko się nie ujawniałam


Czekaj czekaj! A ktoś do mnie zaglądał nieznajomy  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   I się nie przedstawił. trzeba sprwadzić........... Musze porównać z listą ludzików z muratora.  :cool:

----------


## dvd45

> Napisał magi
> 
> Słoneczko aleś mnie wyczesała 
> 
> 
> Sama też możesz się wyczesać 
> 
> http://www.handbag.com/hair/hair%2C-...ts-you/special


????????

----------


## Sloneczko

Co "???????" ? Pod podanym linkiem można wstawić swoje zdjęcie i dobierać sobie fryzury  :smile:

----------


## dvd45

> Co "???????" ? Pod podanym linkiem można wstawić swoje zdjęcie i dobierać sobie fryzury


Naturalnie wyglądasz ładniej.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie musi być ładnie. Ma być wesoło  :wink:

----------


## dvd45

> Nie musi być ładnie. Ma być wesoło


Wesoło?....niech będzie wesoło.

pzdr.

----------


## inco.yasmin

O ! widzę że* niktspecjalny* już nie ma bana na Forum 
*dvd45* - przedstaw sie w nowym wcieleniu  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

Że jak??!   :ohmy:  

A przy okazji, czyżbyśmy mieli *donosiciela* i *trolla* na forum?   :Evil:   :Evil:   Ile masz tu nicków, co?

----------


## inco.yasmin

mniej niż niktspecjalny.

Czemu od razu "donosiciel" - wiem (nie trudno zgadnąć od kogo) ze to on, sadzisz że niktspecjalny się wstydzi swojego nowego nicka?
Chyba nie ma czego   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

Jeśli nawet, dlaczego DONOSISZ o tym publicznie?!! Jaki masz w tym cel?

----------


## inco.yasmin

Jakie "donosisz"?
Ty masz cos z głową?  :Lol:  
Witam się ze znanym fotuimowiczem - przecież to watek "pokaż gęby, przedstaw się"  :Lol:

----------


## alfa&omega

> Jakie "donosisz"?
> Ty masz cos z głową?  
> Witam się ze znanym fotuimowiczem - przecież to watek "pokaż gęby, przedstaw się"



...strzał w 10-e.  :cool: 


pozdrawiam.

----------


## alfa&omega

....a, zaponialem zdjecia.



ps.w pensjonacie na mazurach, jak widac sie nawet strzaskalem. :cool:

----------


## premiumpremium

Helou  :wink: 



_Wyszłam za mąż, zaraz wracam..._  :Lol:

----------


## Bastet.

Czy można się przywitać, bez wklejania gęby?    :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> Czy można się przywitać, bez wklejania gęby?


NIE   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## Bastet.

Tak myslałam, ale wolałam się upewnić  :wink: 


no cóż nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tylko wkleić swoją gębę
(lepszego zdjęcia niestety nie znalazłam)

----------


## elutek

> Tak myslałam, ale wolałam się upewnić 
> 
> 
> no cóż nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tylko wkleić swoją gębę
> (lepszego zdjęcia niestety nie znalazłam)
> 
> http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=iza1zb6.jpg


a nie lepiej tak?    :Wink2:   :



z tym punktem G to naprawdę masz rację   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

*pp* - miło Cię widzieć   :big grin:  
To wyjście to jakieś teraz na czasie czy na wspomnienia Cię wzięło?  :Wink2:  

Rany ja tu na forum 100 lat za murzynami jestem  :Roll:  

*bastet* - witaj  :big grin:  

Chyba wypadałoby się przypomnieć  :cool:  

Uwaga będzie na galowo  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *pp* - miło Cię widzieć   
> To wyjście to jakieś teraz na czasie czy na wspomnienia Cię wzięło?  
> 
> Rany ja tu na forum 100 lat za murzynami jestem  
> 
> *bastet* - witaj  
> 
> Chyba wypadałoby się przypomnieć  
> 
> Uwaga będzie na galowo


Chyba coś nie tak?  :cry:  
Witaj! Dawno Cię nie widziałem!  :ohmy:

----------


## arcobaleno

aha...zapomniałam nawet jak sie zdjęcia wkleja  :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

No witaj *stukuś*  :big grin:  
albo mi imageshack nie działa albo naprawdę zapomniałam  :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

> No witaj *stukuś*  
> albo mi imageshack nie działa albo naprawdę zapomniałam


Pamiętam twoją fotkę w słonecznikach.......  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Roll:  
Ładne słoneczniki................  :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

ostatnia próba

----------


## stukpuk

> ostatnia próba


Faktycznie na galowo  :cool:  
A gdzie się tak wystroiłaś?
 :ohmy:

----------


## arcobaleno

Pierwszy raz byłam świadkową na weselu to musiałam się postarać  :Lol:  

Teraz dawaj Ty swoje  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Pierwszy raz byłam świadkową na weselu to musiałam się postarać  
> 
> Teraz dawaj Ty swoje


łaną świadkową mieli   :Roll:   szczęściaże!!!
A jakie ma być?
Toples?
Na roboczo?
Na galowo?
Rybnie?
Czy stuknięte?
Bo normalnych fotek nie mam  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

dawaj na galowo = jak wszyscy to wszyscy  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> dawaj na galowo = jak wszyscy to wszyscy


Na galowo to nie mam ładnych  :cry:  
Poszukam czegoś zaraz innego.......
Proszę poczekać kilka minutek

----------


## stukpuk

Jednak mam coś z galowych jak sobie życzyłaś  :Lol:  
Tylko się nie śmiać  :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

Eeeno   :cool:  Nawet biała koszula jest  :big grin:   To oświadczyny??  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Eeeno   Nawet biała koszula jest   To oświadczyny??


Z poprawin. Znalazłem ten kosz z kwiatami za salą   :Roll:   :Lol:   i dałem żonie w prezencie  :Lol:   Jak się okazało "ten kosz" był wręczany już dwa razy w ciągu wesela  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

*arcobaleno* masz konto na NK?   :Roll:  
Daj się zaprosić  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

Nic żonie nie powiem.............  :cool:

----------

> Pierwszy raz byłam świadkową na weselu to musiałam się postarać


No i pewnie przycmiłaś urodą Pannę Młodą, ładnie to tak?  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Pierwszy raz byłam świadkową na weselu to musiałam się postarać


Fiu, fiu, śliczna  :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> no i pewnie przycmiłaś urodą Pannę Młodą, ładnie to tak?


Panna Młoda wyższa ode mnie o połowę takze trudno by było ją przyćmić  :Lol:  z resztą nie miałam zamiaru  :Roll:   :cool:   :Lol:  




> arcobaleno masz konto na NK?
> Daj się zaprosić
> 
> Nic żonie nie powiem.............


no doobra daję   :Wink2:  jak mnie znajdziesz  :cool:   :Lol:  

*andre* - jak zwykle dzentelmen  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> no i pewnie przycmiłaś urodą Pannę Młodą, ładnie to tak?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Panna Młoda wyższa ode mnie o połowę takze trudno by było ją przyćmić  z resztą nie miałam zamiaru    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No tak trudno zgadnąć   :ohmy:   daj namiary na privka   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

Mam Cię  :cool:  
Widzisz jak łatwo?  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Mam Cię  
> Widzisz jak łatwo?


A jak mnie dopadłaś?  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## andzik.78

Kto miał zobaczyć to zobaczył.

----------


## stukpuk

Dziś wszyscy na galowo!?  :ohmy:  

Kto kolejny?!
Obowiązuje garnitur i suknia wieczorowa!!!!!!!

----------


## Spartankaa

Skoro ma byc garnitur i suknia to prosze bardzo!



A tak wygladam w mniej oficjalnym stroju  :Smile:

----------


## dvd45

> ostatnia próba


klawa fotka.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Panna Młoda wyższa ode mnie o połowę takze trudno by było ją przyćmić 
> z resztą nie miałam zamiaru


Że spytam: z jaką resztą?  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## ila66

> Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> Panna Młoda wyższa ode mnie o połowę takze trudno by było ją przyćmić 
> z resztą nie miałam zamiaru   
> 
> 
> Że spytam: z jaką resztą?


niewazne , arcobaleno  i tak jest Miss World  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał arcobaleno
> 
> ...



World i Universe też   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

To jest tak oczywiste, że nawet pisać nie trzeba  :wink:  *Arco* jest przepiękną dziewczyną   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## arcobaleno

Babcia mi zawsze powtarzała, ze jak urosnę to pójdę na modelkę...niestety nie urosłam  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ostatnio widziałam w gazecie artykuł poswięcony wzrostowi znanych aktorek i piosenkarek - na taką kylie np albo beatę z bajmu mogę z góry popatrzeć   :Wink2:  

A czemu *stuk* zabrał swoje galowe zdjęcie??  :Evil:  
No i kto następny??

*spartankaa* - fajne, klimatyczne foto  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Babcia mi zawsze powtarzała, ze jak urosnę to pójdę na modelkę...niestety nie urosłam     
> Ostatnio widziałam w gazecie artykuł poswięcony wzrostowi znanych aktorek i piosenkarek - na taką kylie np albo beatę z bajmu mogę z góry popatrzeć   
> 
> A czemu *stuk* zabrał swoje galowe zdjęcie??  
> No i kto następny??
> 
> *spartankaa* - fajne, klimatyczne foto


Jakie zdjęcie?  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

zabrał taaaakie ładne zdjęcie  :sad:   ...a to zdjęcie do rozwodu na poprzedniej stronie z jakąś sztuczną lafiryndą to zostawił  :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> zabrał taaaakie ładne zdjęcie   ...a to zdjęcie do rozwodu na poprzedniej stronie z jakąś sztuczną lafiryndą to zostawił


No moge wlepić spowrotem  :big grin:   :cool:   :big grin:  

Zaraz tam  z "lafiryndą"?  :Roll:   Jakbym żonę słyszał......  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no widzisz ...to z troski o Ciebie tak Ci obce baby obrzydzamy  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> no widzisz ...to z troski o Ciebie tak Ci obce baby obrzydzamy


Nawet na forum budowlanym wszędzie ta pieruńska kobieca solidarność  :Confused:   :Lol:  
I mam inne zdjęcie "na galowo"  :cool:   :cool:  
Stuk i pani Stukowa........

----------


## Sloneczko

_Ście są_ superowi oboje!  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

radość bije z obu twarzy .... od razu wdać że szczęślie i otwarte ludziki  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> radość bije z obu twarzy .... od razu wdać że szczęślie i otwarte ludziki


A teraz żona bije  mnie  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

hahaha...bo wiesz co facetowi gnije jak go żona nie bije ...hm ...coś mi się wydaje że to hasełko w orginalnej wersji inaczej brzmiało, ale w tej zdecydowanie bardziej mi się podoba  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> hahaha...bo wiesz co facetowi gnije jak go żona nie bije ...hm ...coś mi się wydaje że to hasełko w orginalnej wersji inaczej brzmiało, ale w tej zdecydowanie bardziej mi się podoba


Chciałyście kobitki równouprawnienia to teraz macie!!!! Nie łaska  mężusia kochanego trochę na rączkach ponosić?  :big grin:   Aż tak dużo to nie ważę  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Dobrze, że stukowa żadko tutaj zagląda bo jeszcze bym szybkiego liścia dostał   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

na dobranoc jak znalazł  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> na dobranoc jak znalazł


*liść znieczulacz*  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## premiumpremium

> *pp* - miło Cię widzieć   
> To wyjście to jakieś teraz na czasie czy na wspomnienia Cię wzięło? [/img]


Na czasie, bo wyszło mi się 9 sierpnia, ponad miesiac temu  :wink:

----------


## Mały

> To jest tak oczywiste, że nawet pisać nie trzeba  *Arco* jest przepiękną dziewczyną


 Hmmm... znam Arco z furum, ale to facet z Rumii  :wink:  .

----------


## Sloneczko

Ja go nie znam. I dobrze

----------


## oz

Witajcie!
Jestem nowa na forum, ale poczytuję je już od dłuższego czasu. Zaczynam się udzielać tu w związku z rozpoczynającą się budową  :smile: 
Pokazuję Wam siebie i mojego męża (Martinezio na forum):

Pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

no to witejcie u nos   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## celt

Witajcie. Ja zdjec nie wklejam bo
a) nie mam na galowo
b) chyba limit na wklejane zdjecia wyczerpalem  :smile: ))

----------


## madd

To i ja się odważę

----------


## elutek

*madd* - no, pięknie, to z Komunii?   :Roll:  
wklej coś bardziej aktualnego ...  :smile:

----------


## madd

Ze ślubu normalnie.
Zdjęcie świeżutkie - niecałe dwa miesiące ma

----------


## elutek

no wiem, wiem   :Wink2:  
ślicznie wyglądasz, przypominasz mi Basię Niechcic z "Nocy i dni"   :big grin:

----------


## madd

Bez jaj...

----------


## elutek

no jaj to chyba ona nie miała...    :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## madd

Ja podobno mam   :Roll:  

Znaczy baba z jajami o mnie mówią   :Lol:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

No i zrujnowałaś mi madd  wyobrażenie o "babie budującej" ...
Na wybieg dla modelek kobieto - nie do fundamentów i bali.
Ale jak takie kobiety budują to może mnie też sie uda ... ?

A na mrginesie - witajcie. Podglądam was od ... 2 lat?
Pomyślałam, że jak się nie ujawnie - to zacznę to leczyc (hi hi)

----------


## madd

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Na modelkę   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Musiałabym mieć jakieś 10 kilo mniej   :Lol:  
A buduje się i owszem, nawet się wybudowało.
Dalam radę! Bom nie kruche dziewcze!

----------


## AgaJeżyk

A to ja wiem najlepiej żeś się wybudowała ! Wszystkie Twoje fotki mam pokopiowane , wszystkie posty przerobione i Twojego Pana Zbyszka już miałam prawie "zgwałconego" na stawianie mi chałupy ... ale mnie terminem zabił. Ale za to fajny facet - konkretnie sie rozmawia.
Teraz uczepiłam się innego Pana Zbyszka (tego, który zbudował domek magdalenak ) i jemu nie odpuszczę. Zrobił mi bardzo apetyczną wycenę. 
Na jesień przyszłego roku ... mam nadzieję - zacznę i ja wklejac fotki mojego domku. Na razie mam działkę i głowę pełną marzeń...

----------


## AgaJeżyk

... mam jeszcze grype, która mnie strasznie poniewiera i zero doświadczenia w poruszaniu się po forum, więc za ewentualne skuchy - z góry przepraszam.

----------


## madd

Znaczy się miałam ukrytego fana   :Lol:  
A wracając do wątku - dawaj gębę

----------


## AgaJeżyk

O Jezu... daj trochę czasu kobieto. Toż ja się dopiero uczę ! Gdzieś cholera było jak się te fotki wkleja... Poszukam.

----------


## madd

http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-dodac...rum,t63615.htm

Prosze

----------


## AgaJeżyk

[/img]http://picasaweb.google.pl/agajezyk28/Domek?authkey=zAiqHLxeMU4#[img][/img]

Oczywiście mi to nie wyszło ... pomoooooocy!  Grypa zabija zdolnośc rozumowania... Adres URL - baaardzo śmieszne . Kojarzy mi się z badaniem moczu . Nie nauczę sie chyba

----------


## AgaJeżyk

Jest jest !!!! No nie jestem taki głąb ! Ale gdzie ja się nie musiałam zalogowac ? Zaraz muszę sie wywalic z Picassa - koszmar jakiś

Ten stwór na zdjęciu ( ten niżej hi hi) to moja 14-o letnia psica Hawa

----------


## elutek

> Jest jest !!!! No nie jestem taki głąb ! Ale gdzie ja się nie musiałam zalogowac ? Zaraz muszę sie wywalic z Picassa - koszmar jakiś
> 
> Ten stwór na zdjęciu ( ten niżej hi hi) to moja 14-o letnia psica Hawa


no, no, *Aga* /Agatka? Agnieszka?/ - śliczna czarnulka z Ciebie...   :cool:   :smile:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

No zasadniczo Agnieszka. Ale od zawsze było Aga - i tak wolę. Śliczna ... hmmm no fotograf też nie był do d...y to i fotka przyzwoita. Ale czasem jak wstanę rano i w lustro popatrzę to pierwsza myśl : ... cholera popsuło się ?
I zaraz mi się przypomina jakiś mądrala, który powiedział, że kobieta jest piękna wtedy kiedy wstanie rano z łóżka i wciąż można powiedziec ... że jest piękna.

Ale za komplement dzięki. Co za czasy żeby kobiety sobie prawiły same nie?
Mój to się kiedyś o mnie potknie .....

----------


## madd

no no no

----------


## aneta.s

To i ja z racji tego żem nowa pokaże się z rodziną   :wink:

----------


## celt

Dla przypomnienia

----------


## stukpuk

Witam wszystkie  nowe " gęby" na naszym zwariowanym forum!!!!
Ja się nie zmieniłem więc nowej fotki  nie będzie   :Wink2:

----------


## Olkalybowa

:ohmy:  pierwszy raz widzę jeża "od spodu" śliczny jest  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> pierwszy raz widzę jeża "od spodu" śliczny jest


cudny   :big grin:  /jeśli prawdziwy    :Roll:    /                    i te stópki...   :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> pierwszy raz widzę jeża "od spodu" śliczny jest


Ja miałem dwa jeże w domu, ale od spodu wyglądały całkiem inaczej  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Olkalybowa

mój mąż też mówi, że nie tak jeż tam wygląda  :Lol:  , a on zna się na wszystkim  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> mój mąż też mówi, że nie tak jeż tam wygląda  , a on zna się na wszystkim


No chyba, że to jakaś odmiana "nie z naszych lasów"   :ohmy:  
Muszę poszukać zdjęć moich jeżyków   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## fafu

Ale to jest ten jeżyk z pewnej bajki, co śpiewał: "to futerko jest lepsze to futerko mieć wolę..."   :Wink2:

----------


## angela_ap

ja też nowa witam się  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> ja też nowa witam się


Prawidłowe podejście do tematu   :big grin:  
Tylko wydaje mi się ,że wkleiło się nie całe   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## angela_ap

hehe całe jest tak jak trzeba  :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

> hehe całe jest tak jak trzeba


Niestety nie możemy brać pod uwagę tylko jednej opini ( i to właścicielki)   :Roll:  
Konieczna druga fotka.........

----------


## angela_ap

hehe, kolejna będzie na wyższym stopniu wtajemniczenia  :wink:

----------


## Barbossa

> hehe, kolejna będzie na wyższym stopniu wtajemniczenia


czyli więcej palm   :Confused: 
to może chociaż z kokosami   :Roll:

----------


## Darex

> Napisał angela_ap
> 
> hehe, kolejna będzie na wyższym stopniu wtajemniczenia 
> 
> 
> czyli więcej palm  
> to może chociaż z kokosami


jak zacznie budowę to o kokosach będzie mogła tylko pomarzyć  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> hehe całe jest tak jak trzeba


No i gdzie te "kokosy"?  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## angela_ap

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał angela_ap
> 
> ...


  :Lol:  na szczęście nie zaczynam budowy
chociaz w tym roku musiałam się zadowolić daktylami, bo kokosy z tych palm nie spadały  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał angela_ap
> 
> hehe, kolejna będzie na wyższym stopniu wtajemniczenia 
> 
> 
> czyli więcej palm  
> to może chociaż z kokosami


a Twojej fotki to tu też jeszcze nie było , a innych krytykuje   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Darex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Barbossa
> 
> ...


Dawaj co masz   :Roll:   daktyle, kokosy, czy arbuzy   :Wink2:   Napewno trafi się ktoś komu przymasuje   :Lol:   O gustach to mu tutaj nie dyskutujemy   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

hm....arbuzy powiadasz    :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> hm....arbuzy powiadasz


No...............arbuzy   :Wink2:    Ja tam się cieszę z tego co mam   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   Zawsze mogłem trafić gożej   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no w zasadzie - lepsze arbuzy niż rodzynki  :Roll:   ....ja tez nie narzekam  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> no w zasadzie - lepsze arbuzy niż rodzynki   ....ja tez nie narzekam


No i* angela* nam się wystraszyła   :Confused:   Ciągle o tym budowaniu   :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

no właśnie   :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

Widzę, że tu jakieś małe molestowano odchodzi  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Nie dziwne, że kolezanka uciekła  :Roll:  
Nie przyzyczajona czy co  :Roll:

----------


## angela_ap

spoko spoko, nie uciekła i nie wystraszyła się  :wink:  chociaż widzę, że dyskusja kwitnie  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

> spoko spoko, nie uciekła i nie wystraszyła się  chociaż widzę, że dyskusja kwitnie


To miło,że się nie wystraszyłaś *daggulki*  :Lol:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   bo ja to okaz spokoju i dobroci   :Roll:  
I nadal czekamy na zdjęcie, wtedy zobaczysz co potrafimy..........  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

oj, Stukuś ...Ty to sie nie zmienisz nigdy  :Roll:   ....i dzięki Ci za to   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> oj, Stukuś ...Ty to sie nie zmienisz nigdy   ....i dzięki Ci za to


Stukowa to samo mówi: czym straszy tym _mniej mądry_ (czy jakoś tak....  :Roll:  )

----------


## stukpuk

Pamiętacie tą debatę o tego jeżyka?
Chyba go znalazłem?   :big grin:  
http://www.allegro.pl/item487032022_..._samiczka.html

----------


## daggulka

jaaaakie suuuuuper ...jezzzuuuu.... ja to bym takiego przygarnęła i jak swojego wychowała    :big grin:  
dobrze że mam trzeźwo myślącego chopa bo inaczej to przy wejściu bym musiała bilety sprzedawać ...jak w mini zoo  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> jaaaakie suuuuuper ...jezzzuuuu.... ja to bym takiego przygarnęła i jak swojego wychowała    
> dobrze że mam trzeźwo myślącego chopa bo inaczej to przy wejściu bym musiała bilety sprzedawać ...jak w mini zoo


Czyli ja od dzieciństwa pijany chodzę?  :ohmy:   :big grin:  
Ja swoje mini zoo udostępniam gratis  :big grin:

----------


## windows

A kiedy ja zdobęde się na odwagę na wstawienie tu zdjęcia.

----------


## amalfi

> A kiedy ja zdobęde się na odwagę na wstawienie tu zdjęcia.


Myślę, że dziś jest odpowiedni dzień dla odważnych. Śmiało !

----------


## stukpuk

> jaaaakie suuuuuper ...jezzzuuuu.... ja to bym takiego przygarnęła i jak swojego wychowała    
> dobrze że mam trzeźwo myślącego chopa bo inaczej to przy wejściu bym musiała bilety sprzedawać ...jak w mini zoo


Ale wcześniej trzeba takiego jeżyka nakarmić...
http://bartusors.wrzuta.pl/film/wU53...jak_jedza_jeze

----------


## mikolayi

wracając do tematu...
skoro tyle się natworzyłem w tym roku
to i tu się wytworzę...

----------


## AgaJeżyk

Witam wszystkich "jeżolubów" !
Dawno tu nie zaglądałam i proszę ! Wywołałam taką fajną dyskusję nic o tym nie wiedząc. To mam coś dla was. Tu są jeżyki przeróżne i ... przekolorowe.
http://www.jeze.republika.pl/ (w galerii) Miłego oglądania 

Aga

Ja naprawdę nazywam się Jeżyk ... (po chłopie co prawda - panieńskie mam bardziej słowiańskie)

----------


## AgaJeżyk

mikolayi - ja mam taką zdumę na twarzy jak widzę kosztorys mojej budowy.
Zastanawiam się jak będzie wyglądała moja "gęba" jak to wszystko ruszy na wiosnę! Czuję, że przyjdzie "ten co ma wielkie oczy" (czyt. strach) hi hi

----------


## mikolayi

dziś pozostał mi już tylko głupi wyraz twarzy  :smile:  budowa skończona, zamieszkana i dumam nad innymi sprawami...

----------


## stukpuk

> Witam wszystkich "jeżolubów" !
> Dawno tu nie zaglądałam i proszę ! Wywołałam taką fajną dyskusję nic o tym nie wiedząc. To mam coś dla was. Tu są jeżyki przeróżne i ... przekolorowe.
> http://www.jeze.republika.pl/ (w galerii) Miłego oglądania 
> 
> Aga
> 
> Ja naprawdę nazywam się Jeżyk ... (po chłopie co prawda - panieńskie mam bardziej słowiańskie)


Kurcze........nie wiedzaiłem, że jestem *jeżolubem*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Od dawno to podejżewałem, zle dopiero Aga.jeżyk postawiła prawidłową diagnozę   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> jaaaakie suuuuuper ...jezzzuuuu.... ja to bym takiego przygarnęła i jak swojego wychowała    
> dobrze że mam trzeźwo myślącego chopa bo inaczej to przy wejściu bym musiała bilety sprzedawać ...jak w mini zoo  
> 
> 
> Ale wcześniej trzeba takiego jeżyka nakarmić...
> http://bartusors.wrzuta.pl/film/wU53...jak_jedza_jeze


ale zajeb ... wymiata jęzorem  :big grin:   ... debeściak  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Mamy kolejnego_ jeżoluba_ na forum  :Roll:  

Może wkońcu dasz się namówić na jeża w domu?  :Wink2:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

> Napisał AgaJeżyk
> 
> Witam wszystkich "jeżolubów" !
> Dawno tu nie zaglądałam i proszę ! Wywołałam taką fajną dyskusję nic o tym nie wiedząc. To mam coś dla was. Tu są jeżyki przeróżne i ... przekolorowe.
> http://www.jeze.republika.pl/ (w galerii) Miłego oglądania 
> 
> Aga
> 
> Ja naprawdę nazywam się Jeżyk ... (po chłopie co prawda - panieńskie mam bardziej słowiańskie)
> ...


I popatrz co tu sie porobiło stukpuku ! Mamy epidemię.
A ja myślałam, że to się przenosi tylko drogą płciową hi hi (zaraziłam swojego małża). 
Za to mam obiecanego takiego malucha. 
Jednego niestety - co by się nie rozplęgły za bardzo. Podobno strasznie buszują w nocy.

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał AgaJeżyk
> 
> ...


Ja miałem kiedyś dwa jeże w domu (nie jednocześnie oba)te zwykłe leśne, i faktycznie tupały w nocy, ale idzie się przyzwyczaić   :big grin:   Jak mi przeszkadzał to wyrzucałem je z pokoju  :big grin:  
To ja też chcę takiego jeżyka  :big grin:   :big grin:   Żona się zgadza  :big grin:   i jak się przeprowadzimy to będzie miał cały ogród dla siebie. 
No chyba, że w domu zamieszka  :Wink2:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

No właśnie w domu! Taki 400-o gramowy (tyle waży dobrze upasiona sztuka) wyfrunie ci z ogródka między sztachetami od płotu.
I pięc stówek pobiegnie w świat! Popatzr jaką wille musisz sprawic takiemu tupaczowi:
http://www.jezafrykanski.pl/index.php?pokaz=mieszkanie - full wypas !
Ale za to stwór podobno słodzizna.Nie gryzie 
(ważne przy dzieckach), nie niszczy,jest czyściutki i ...nie capi jak gryzonie.
Kupujemy nie ?

----------


## karolcia14m

witam Wszystkich

zamiast mojej gęby  :smile:  moje Maleństwo

----------


## stukpuk

> No właśnie w domu! Taki 400-o gramowy (tyle waży dobrze upasiona sztuka) wyfrunie ci z ogródka między sztachetami od płotu.
> I pięc stówek pobiegnie w świat! Popatzr jaką wille musisz sprawic takiemu tupaczowi:
> http://www.jezafrykanski.pl/index.php?pokaz=mieszkanie - full wypas !
> Ale za to stwór podobno słodzizna.Nie gryzie 
> (ważne przy dzieckach), nie niszczy,jest czyściutki i ...nie capi jak gryzonie.
> Kupujemy nie ?


No pewnie , że kupujemy!   :big grin:   :big grin:   Ja samca , ty samiczke i robimy biznes  :Wink2:  
Tylko nie mogę żonie powiedzieć ile kosztuje   :Roll:   bo wylecę z domu szybciej od niego  :Lol:  
Nasze jeże nie miały takich wypasionych domków, spały pod wanną! I biegały sobie luzem po mieszkaniu.

To ja swoję działkę tak ogrodze ,żeby moje 500 stówek nie zwiało  :big grin:

----------


## J&M&W

Na początek tyle, jak się zadomowię, będzie więcej  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

> Na początek tyle, jak się zadomowię, będzie więcej


Sprawdzone, odebrane  :cool:  
czekamy na kolejne  :cool: 
Prawidłowe ułożenie bioder  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## J&M&W

> Napisał J&M&W
> 
> Na początek tyle, jak się zadomowię, będzie więcej 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprawdzone, odebrane  
> czekamy na kolejne 
> Prawidłowe ułożenie bioder


To na strzelnicy w brygadzie; z krótkiej poszło lepiej niż z tego, co na obrazku   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał J&M&W
> 
> ...


A ci kolesie to gdzie się patrzą? Tam gdzie ja?  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## J&M&W

Gęba następna, jak dostanę warunki zabudowy  :wink:  myślę, że do marca będą  :smile:

----------


## J&M&W

> Napisał J&M&W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


pewnie przez kieszenie na spodniach  :wink:  i dlatego tak kiepsko mi poszło, przez ten wzrok w...

Poza tym oprócz mnie strzelały policjantki w mundurach i 2 w cywilu...

----------


## Żelka

> witam Wszystkich
> 
> zamiast mojej gęby  moje Maleństwo


*Karolcia* corcia przeprzeprzepiekna!!!!!!!! Normalnie slow zabraklo.   :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał J&M&W
> 
> ...


Kobiety w mundurkach?  :cool:   :oops:  
Ja  bym sie dał takiej nawet postrzelić   :Lol:   :Wink2:   (A ładne chociaż były?)

----------


## J&M&W

> Kobiety w mundurkach?   
> Ja  bym sie dał takiej nawet postrzelić     (A ładne chociaż były?)


ładne   :Roll:  
Tutaj masz jedną  :smile: 
/index.php?id_category=412

Ale nie były w galowych i w spódniczkach, tylko tak na czarno ubrane  :smile: 
Dodam, że z broni krótkiej miałam od nich lepsze wyniki  :smile:  Twierdziły, że strzelają po nogach zbirów, a nie w ciało  :wink: 

[/quote]

----------


## stukpuk

> Kobiety w mundurkach?   
> Ja  bym sie dał takiej nawet postrzelić     (A ładne chociaż były?)
> 			
> 		
> 
> ładne   
> Tutaj masz jedną 
> http://www.warminsko-mazurska.policj...d_category=412
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Nawet nawet  :Wink2:  
Ja byłem grzecznym żołnierzem i nie miałem doczynienia z policją z Braniewa  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## karolcia14m

Zeljko, dziękuję   :smile:  ale to nie córcia tylko synek

----------


## elutek

> Zeljko, dziękuję   ale to nie córcia tylko synek


łał...    :Lol:  

a jesteś pewna?   :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## karolcia14m

:big grin:  tak, na 1000%

----------


## kasia w

Ja już kilka lat temu swoją gębę pokazywałam, ale tylko z jednym łobuzem  :Wink2:  
Teraz jest nas więcej na dzielnicy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


Pozdrawiam, kasia

----------


## Pyrekcb

> ja też nowa witam się


Witamy kolejnego AKowicza (-czkę) na forum...   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> Zeljko, dziękuję   ale to nie córcia tylko synek


Ja nie moge!   :ohmy:  Juz ja widze te baby jak synek urosnie.   :big grin:   :Lol:  
p.s. nie wiedzialam, ze facet moze byc tak piekny!   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Alunek

> Skoro ma byc garnitur i suknia to prosze bardzo!
> 
> 
> 
> A tak wygladam w mniej oficjalnym stroju


Witaj,

Ja też mieszkam w Tczewie.

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## monia77w1

> Ja już kilka lat temu swoją gębę pokazywałam, ale tylko z jednym łobuzem  
> Teraz jest nas więcej na dzielnicy    
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, kasia


Jak zwykle przesłodcy  :Lol: 
Buziaki dla dzieciaczków i dla Ciebie Kasiu też  :big grin:

----------


## kasia w

*Moniczka* - dzięki  :Lol:  

*Karolcia14m* - synek przecuuuuuudny!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paty

...

----------


## Mufka

Paty a czemu ja myślałam, że jesteś blondynką?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Paty

łojezu a może ja gadam głupio jak blondynka z kawałów?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Mufka

No co ty, na awatarze chyba miałaś jasne włosy i tak mi się skojarzyło.

----------


## elutek

> No co ty, na awatarze chyba miałaś jasne włosy i tak mi się skojarzyło.


a avatarze to chyba misiek był, i jakby mu coś z głowy wychodziło...?   :Roll:   :Wink2: 

Paty - do kogo tak się przytulasz?  :Roll:   :smile:

----------


## Paty

> Napisał Mufka
> 
> No co ty, na awatarze chyba miałaś jasne włosy i tak mi się skojarzyło.
> 
> 
> a avatarze to chyba misiek był, i jakby mu coś z głowy wychodziło...?   
> 
> Paty - do kogo tak się przytulasz?



Tule się do mojej większej---drugiej połowy  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


a blondynka to byłam raz przez miesiąc i uwierzcie zdjęć sobie żadnych nie robiłam..........  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Mufka

> Napisał Mufka
> 
> No co ty, na awatarze chyba miałaś jasne włosy i tak mi się skojarzyło.
> 
> 
> a avatarze to chyba misiek był, i jakby mu coś z głowy wychodziło...?   
> 
> Paty - do kogo tak się przytulasz?


Misiek był potem,pierwsza była laska o jasnych włosach   :cool:

----------


## Mufka

> a blondynka to byłam raz przez miesiąc i uwierzcie zdjęć sobie żadnych nie robiłam..........


Hehe też byłam blondynką przez tydzień kiedyś   :Lol:  , dłużej nie wytrzymałam   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## magpie101

> Paty a czemu ja myślałam, że jesteś blondynką?


Tez zawsze tak mi sie wydawalo  :Roll:  , chyba przez tego zolto-pomaranczowego miska.

----------


## bigmario4

Wiosna ubiegłego roku. 
Siedzę sobie na moich nowiutkich  schodach w moim nowiutkim domu.

Jesień ubiegłego roku.
Mój w wnuk.Antoni 
Wczoraj skończył 4 miesiące.  :Lol: 



Dzisiaj.
Atak na marchewkę  :Lol:

----------


## malgosia0023

to moje dwa łobuzy,a siebie wkleję w przyszłości  :Wink2:

----------


## celt

> to moje dwa łobuzy,a siebie wkleję w przyszłości


Łobuzy fajniutkie. A czy ta noga na avatarze to twoja?

----------


## malgosia0023

> Łobuzy fajniutkie. A czy ta noga na avatarze to twoja?


 ach jak pięknie by było  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## celt

:smile: 
Bo stopa piekna. But tez

----------


## malgosia0023

a mi tam sie podoba brylancik  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> a mi tam sie podoba brylancik


A mnie tatuażyk.........  :oops:

----------


## celt



----------


## stukpuk

Ludzie!!!!!!!  :ohmy:  
Jakim cudem ten wątek spadł na drugą strone?????????  :Evil:   :ohmy:

----------


## madd

Bo juz nikt nie chce geb ogladac. Za duzo strachu   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> to moje dwa łobuzy,a siebie wkleję w przyszłości


małgosia - właśnie nadeszła "przyszłość"   :smile:

----------


## bagi69

W wolnych chwilach  Pozdrawiam wszystkich.  :big grin:

----------


## ziaba

W czasie prowadzenia pojazdu rozmowa via telefon ?  :ohmy:  

Tu takie różne bywajom..nie przyznawała bym się aż tak  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## phoenix22

Witajcie - Jesteśmy nowi na Waszym (naszym) forum wiec od razu sie przedstawimy - Aska i Łukasz. A to ze zdjecia - to nasz magiczny dzien (nasz ślub)- 20.09.2008 r. Pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## elutek

> Witajcie - Jesteśmy nowi na Waszym (naszym) forum wiec od razu sie przedstawimy - Aska i Łukasz. A to ze zdjecia - to nasz magiczny dzien (nasz ślub)- 20.09.2008 r. Pozdrawiamy


piękna para, piękne zdjęcie, piękne słoneczniki, piękne niebo...   :smile: 
/na wozie drabiniastym siedzicie?   :Roll:   /

----------


## bobiczek

ja tam w życiu codziennym jestem wyzywany tak, no to wklejam, kurde........
ale z "wielką nieśmiałością"..............

----------


## bobiczek

a to z przedszkola

----------


## Hocki_klocki

Bobiczek jesteś  śwnią , ryjem , wieprzem czy knurem?

A tak w ogóle to wolno wklejać tu świńskie zdjęcia?  :ohmy:

----------


## bobiczek

No jak to? Nie wiesz?
RYJEM!
Mam status "starego ryja" przecież  :big grin:

----------


## Hocki_klocki

Od prawie dwudziestu lat mam ksywke "Ryju"  :big grin:  

Bobiczek mordo Ty moja.  :big grin:

----------


## roszki

bobiczek dodałeś mi odwoagi na ukazanie światu również mojej osoby  :smile: 

przedstawiam się;

----------


## Chef Paul

... to powyższe to już chyba "świńska grypa" z jakimiś powikłaniami i mutacją   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  

pzdr

ps - u Bobiczka wygląda na "przewlekłą"   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## roszki

> ... to powyższe to już chyba "świńska grypa" z jakimiś powikłaniami i mutacją    
> 
> pzdr
> 
> ps - u Bobiczka wygląda na "przewlekłą"


ale się uśmiałam, dzięki za diagnozę doktorku, nie będę już lepiej pytała jakie są dla mnie rokowania, bo czy ta moja gryba może się jeszcze bardziej zmutowac...?  :smile:

----------


## roszki

> bobiczek dodałeś mi odwoagi na ukazanie światu również mojej osoby 
> 
> przedstawiam się;




ah no zdjęcie trochę niekorzystne,
bo zaraz po obiedzie robione i trochę mi brzuch wysadziło  :smile:

----------


## roszki

jakze mogłam zapomnieć przedstawić mojego męża:

----------


## monia77w1

> jakze mogłam zapomnieć przedstawić mojego męża:


hmmm................ przystojniak   :Lol:  
Lepiej go dobrze pilnuj  :Lol:

----------


## roszki

> Napisał roszki
> 
> jakze mogłam zapomnieć przedstawić mojego męża:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm................ przystojniak   
> Lepiej go dobrze pilnuj


monia dzięki za rade. 
wiem coś o tym, ile ja się o niego nawalczyłam. ma specyficzny ty urody i laski na niego lecą, ale przy nim i przy zyciu trzyma mnie tylko to ze mi również nic nie brakuje i niezła ze mnie laska :  :big tongue:

----------


## Chef Paul

> Napisał roszki
> 
> jakze mogłam zapomnieć przedstawić mojego męża:
> ...
> 
> 
> hmmm................ przystojniak   
> Lepiej go dobrze pilnuj


... a jaki zamyślony   :ohmy:  ... filozof   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

pzdr

----------


## roszki

> Napisał monia77w1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał roszki
> 
> ...


\Chef Paul wyczytałeś to z jego twarzy, to wybitny filozof i myśliciel.
filozofuje  małpuje ale kochany jest  :smile:

----------


## boratom

Witajcie! Jesteśmy nowi na forum i chcielibyśmy się przedstawić 

Oto my! Mój mąż Tomek, Aga - czyli ja  :Lol:   i moja chrześniaczka wcinająca pierwsze czereśnie na 50-ce mojej mamusi! Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## izat

http://foto.onet.pl//nlwwh,3kz8zk2ek...h,u.html#khvhh

witamy  :smile:

----------


## aneczka2205

Witam po długiej nieobecności
Ale tu sie zrobiło kolorowo :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## aneczka2205

To tak dla przypomnienia jakby ktoś zapomniał jak wyglądam 
Tu w akcj koszenia trawy na działce przed bibą  :Wink2:

----------


## aneczka2205

Ato MY czyli Ania i Darek

----------


## Sloneczko

> Tu w akcj koszenia trawy na działce przed bibą




*Aneczka*, nie za krótko wygolilaś tę trawę?   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## aneczka2205

> Napisał aneczka2205
> 
> Tu w akcj koszenia trawy na działce przed bibą 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aneczka*, nie za krótko wygolilaś tę trawę?




Sprzęt był ciężki więc ciężko było nim operować   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Co tu taka cisza????????????????????  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

No właśnie ! Co tu taka cisza?

To ja juz dom postawiłam co by było gdzie te jeże rozmnażać ...
a tu wątek podupada ? ! ?     :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> No właśnie ! Co tu taka cisza?
> 
> To ja juz dom postawiłam co by było gdzie te jeże rozmnażać ...
> a tu wątek podupada ? ! ?


No to dawaj na zachętę jakąś swoją fotke  :Roll:  

PS,A jak tam jeże?  :Wink2:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam 
No to ja zacznę od rodzinki   :Wink2:  




Moi dziadkowie, rodzice mamy

----------


## preev

ależ się przez te pięć lat wątek rozrósł...   :big grin:

----------


## ziaba

*Preev*, gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było ?
 Avatara se wsadź   :oops:  , zdjęcie o ile pamiętam z wyszczerzonemi zębami miałeś  , się mylę ??

----------


## AgaJeżyk

> No to dawaj na zachętę jakąś swoją fotke  
> 
> PS,A jak tam jeże?


No i zapomniałam ...

To masz za to dwie gęby :



Szczęśliwi posiadacze _jeżyka_  czyli małej drewnianej chałupki   :Wink2:  

Na jeże tupiące przyjdzie czas - jak zamieszkamy...

----------


## preev

> *Preev*, gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było ?
>  Avatara se wsadź   , zdjęcie o ile pamiętam z wyszczerzonemi zębami miałeś  , się mylę ??


za robotę się wziąłem...   :Lol: 

a zdjęcie z powrotem wrzucę jak będzie chwila   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

co tu taka cisza?  :Evil:   :ohmy:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

A ten swoje !    :Wink2:  

Gęby to my teraz na naszej klasie oglądamy - nie tu  hi hi

----------


## stukpuk

> A ten swoje !    
> 
> Gęby to my teraz na naszej klasie oglądamy - nie tu  hi hi


To nie to samo  :Lol:   :Lol:  
A co to jest "nasza klasa"?  :ohmy:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

*Stukuuuuuu*  -  51 fotek wkleiłeś i ... zapomniałeś   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

...chcesz o tym porozmawiac ?   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Stukuuuuuu*  -  51 fotek wkleiłeś i ... zapomniałeś     
> 
> ...chcesz o tym porozmawiac ?



 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  51?????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   trzeba wkoncu coś normalnego wlepić  :Lol:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Co tu taka cisza ?

----------


## AgaJeżyk

> Co tu taka cisza ?



...Bo wszyscy pokazują gęby na nk ...  :Lol:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Napisał Zbigniew100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co tu taka cisza ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Bo wszyscy pokazują gęby na nk ...


tam też nie ma ruchu.   :sad:

----------


## AgaJeżyk

> tam też nie ma ruchu.


Haaa ... bo kto się odważył to "wylazł" ...

reszta partyzantkę uprawia ... a dużo jeszcze nie wie zapewne.

----------


## KamaG

uff, przeczytałam cały wątek  :ohmy:   trochę to trwało  :big grin:  




> Haaa ... bo kto się odważył to "wylazł" ...
> 
> reszta partyzantkę uprawia ... a dużo jeszcze nie wie zapewne.


ja nie z partyzantów choć pod lasem    :Wink2:  
więc teraz wyłazimy i my
moje chłopaki

ja  :oops:  

inwestor przestępuje granicę ze starszym

----------


## Zbigniew100

Super rajdowcy.   :Lol:  
Ten starszy to pewnie objada młóodszego ?  :Wink2:

----------


## KamaG

Zbigniew, może i nie objada mniejszego, bo młodszy nie da sobie wyrwać  :big grin: , ale zjeść to on kocha a niestety nie kocha się ruszać, walczymy z jednym i drugim przyzwyczajeniem  :oops:  
młody też potrafi wciągnąć, ale on jest taki "forest" i na tyłku dwie minuty nie usiedzi to i po nim nie widać

----------


## FOXSTER

To ja tak nieśmiało swoje przedstawie

----------


## amalfi

Czemu nieśmiało? Bardzo przyzwoita gęba plus fajne widoki   :big grin:

----------


## FOXSTER

Bo jestem świeży na forum  :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

> Bo jestem świeży na forum


Taaaaak jest. Avatara z gołą doopą sie nie wstydzisz, a przyzwoitej gęby tak.   :Wink2:  

Dałes dobry przykład dla innych świeżych, których nie znamy. Nie lękajcie się więc i wklejajcie gęby.

----------


## FOXSTER

avatar mi się zajebiście podoba pasuje do mojego motto   _ Z każdym dniem rośnie liczba ludzi którzy mogą mnie pocałować w d..._

----------


## Zbigniew100

Moja rodzinka;

Cztery panie  :smile:  


No i ja z pannami  :sad:  


Już wiecie dlaczego się odchudzam.   :Wink2:

----------


## FOXSTER

też chyba zaczne

----------


## marika77

ja narazie tylko oczko puszcze. i od razu zapytam jak sie wkleja tutaj fotki?

----------


## aneta-we

> Dałes dobry przykład dla innych świeżych, których nie znamy. Nie lękajcie się więc i wklejajcie gęby.


A mnie znacie?   :Wink2:  


Listopadowa ja   :Wink2:  

i z moimi chłopakami (nie mogę tylko fotki z córą znaleźć   :Confused:  ):

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam serdecznie.   :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

Zbysiu a cos Ty taki smutass? Fajny _chop_ z Ciebie  :wink:  No i panny masz fajne  :wink:  U mnie w domu tez przewaga bab  :Lol:   3:1  :Lol:  

Aneta - taki usmiech to na pewno zapamiętam  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

Co tu taka cisza????????????

----------


## bagi69

Razem przez życie na przekór przeciwnościom.
Pozdrawiam
Na rowery ludu ,na rowery!!

----------


## bagi69

Nasza młodsza pociecha , pewnego majowego dnia w drodze rowerami z Rokitna do Serpelic

----------


## bagi69

Nasz starsza pociecha także w drodze do Serpelic tego samego dnia.Jak widać wyższa szkoła jazdy.

----------


## bagi69

W wolnych chwilach zajmuję się tym .

----------


## stukpuk

A gdzie reszta?

----------


## Dzika.

Witam serdecznie wraz  z Córcią Nadią :big grin: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Nalepiok

Witamy, witamy i o zdrowie szczerze pytamy  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Ooooo, dwie nowe śliczne dziewczyny sie ujawniły, a ja nie widziałam. Miło zobaczyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eniu

> W wolnych chwilach zajmuję się tym .


czyli przenosisz z salonu do sypialni , z sypialni do kuchni , z kuchni........  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

Witam  :smile:  To nasze zdjecie tzn: moje i mojego Pana  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

> czyli przenosisz z salonu do sypialni , z sypialni do kuchni , z kuchni........


 :big grin: 
*Eniu*, myślałam, że sie zamieściłeś, a tu lipaaaaa.  :sad: 

Witaj *Tomi78_*, Fajny chłopak z Ciebie, ale Twój Pan to już odjazd. (czy to czasem nie Pani? ). Bardzo miło Was widzieć.

----------


## Tomi78__

> *Eniu*, myślałam, że sie zamieściłeś, a tu lipaaaaa. 
> 
> Witaj *Tomi78_*, Fajny chłopak z Ciebie, ale Twój Pan to już odjazd. (czy to czasem nie Pani? ). Bardzo miło Was widzieć.


Oj Pani, Pani,   kontekst byl troszke inny :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

A gdzie nowe gęby?

----------


## amalfi

No właśnie? Większość starych sie nie wyświetla, a nowych zero. Dawajcie gęby!

Stare też mogą sie odświezyć  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

> No właśnie? Większość starych sie nie wyświetla, a nowych zero. Dawajcie gęby!
> 
> Stare też mogą sie odświezyć


A, że się tak zapytam do jakich się zaliczam?

----------


## amalfi

> A, że się tak zapytam do jakich się zaliczam?


Do wymagających odświeżenia.

----------


## stukpuk

> Do wymagających odświeżenia.


Czyli  trzeba pyszczek ogolić???????

----------


## Tomi78__

gdzie nowe gęby?

----------


## stukpuk

Chyba tradycja wlepiania gębulek zanikła na amen  :sad:

----------


## amalfi

No, szkoda.  :sad:  Na _fejsbuka_ sie pewnie przenieśli z gębami.  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

> No, szkoda.  Na _fejsbuka_ sie pewnie przenieśli z gębami.


Tam same.............. fejs.........zbuki!!!! Znaczy się zboczki hihihiihih

----------


## bagi69

Moje mażenie
Jest tam P.Wojewódzki?

----------


## bogumil

A moje marzenie (jedno z wielu) spełnione :smile:  :smile: 


Ja tutaj już kiedyś byłam ale WITAM SIĘ JESZCZE RAZ :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Beata

----------


## słońce 2

no! Beatko szacun :smile:

----------

